# Diagramas amplificadores



## Guest

Les comparto el esquemático de un amplificador de 100W para los que quieren un diseño mas pequeño y sencillo, o para aquellos que van comenzando a armar sus primeros amplificadores, el diseño electrónico es simple y muy noble, la alimentación es variable la máxima es de +-50VDC y la mínima es de +-25VDC; claro la potencia con menos tensión se reduce.

El amplificador en versión estereo te consume no mas de 3 amperes con una alimentación de +-45VDC. Los MPS2222 y MPS2907 los puedes sustituir por otros no hay problema. La bobina son 19 vueltas núcleo de aire por 1/2 pulgada de diámetro interior y alambre de cobre No.17. Y por supuesto que ha sido probado y muchas veces. 

hay una cantidad de transistores con diferentes nomenclaturas, los mps2222 y mps2907 también  se pueden conseguir con los números BC546 y BC556 y los reemplazos de ambos en el libro son ECG123AP ECG159

Las medidas de la tarjeta para le amplificador de 100W son las reales y en el PDF están las dos tarjetas, como yo utilizo el método de serigrafia en una sola tarjeta de 10 x 20cm imprimo los dos canales ya si necesito separarla la corto, si alguien la ensambla tiene opción de decidir si la hace toda completa o solo una.

Si quieren usarlo para el auto solo deben usar una fuente Switching como la que les propongo en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Los transistores D2012, pueden ser remplazados por MJE15030.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Les dejo una foto del poder de 100W montado, y en su riel de aluminio; para estas tarjetas decidí meter transistores MJL3281 en vez de 2N3055 pero nada impide que sea montado con ellos.


----------



## Guest

Aqui dejo unas fotos de otro proyecto de amplificador de 300W por canal, este consta de sus respectivos controles de volumen pero ademas un cambio de fase por cada canal mas su sistema puente todo a través de pequeños switch para la conmutación.


----------



## lokillo

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Hola lokillo. El amplificador en version estereo te consume no mas de 3 amperes con una alimentacion de +-45VDC. Los MPS2222 y MPS2907 los puedes sustituir por otros no hay problema. La bobina son 19 vueltas nucleo de aire por 1/2 pulgada de diametro interior y alambre de cobre No.17. Y porsupuesto ke ha sido probado y muchas veces.
> 
> Saludos.



hola luci, quiesiera saber que pasa si no se pone la bobina o las vueltas no me quedan bien....

gracias, espero tu respuesta...


----------



## Guest

lokillo dijo:
			
		

> hola luci, quiesiera saber que pasa si no se pone la bobina o las vueltas no me quedan bien....
> 
> gracias, espero tu respuesta...


 

Hola lokillo. pues la bobina y la resistencia de 22 Ohms son indispensables, para amortiguar los transitorios generados por la bocina en contra de los transistores de salida del amplificador; con respecto a al bobina no te entiendo muy bien las vueltas de la bobina son solo vueltas, estas las puedes arrollar sobre algun tubo de 3/4 para que te queden bien, para cerrar la bobina le arrollas cinta encima.


----------



## Zdrake

Con respecto a la bobina de la fuente al principio del hilo dijiste que eran 19 vueltas de alambre del numero 14 y 1/2 pulgada de nucleo y sin embargo a crazy le dices que son 19 vueltas del nº15 y 3/4 pulgadas de nucleo. Me lo podrias aclarar ya que estoy un poco perdido? Cual es la bobina de salida?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Guest

Que tal. Puedes meter alambre No.12, 13, 14, 15 o 16. no te preocupes pero si deben tener núcleo de aire con diámetro de 3/4 y 19 espiras de alguno de esos calibres.

saludos.


----------



## JOSE_T_

Para los que no tienen protel les dejo unas imágenes del circuito, si se consiguen el protel podrán encontrar mas detalles del circuito


----------



## Guest

Ahora les traigo un esquematico de un poder de 300W, este en su version puente es muy eficiente en pruebas se le ha cargado hasta 3 bafles XL36 Cerwin Vega y trabaja bastante bien.
La alimentacion minima de la etapa de potencia es de +-30VDC y la maxima es de +-60V, en el circuito la alimentacion recomendada es de +-50V; la fuente debe ser capáz de suministrar 3 Amperes como minimo, yo recomendaria una fuente de alimentacion de 5 Amperes para un eficiente trabajo. 

Nota: El PCB muestra transistores de salida MJL3281 y TIP35C, para utilizar los MJL15024 solo hay que alambrarlos a la tarjeta ya que este es un encapsulado diferente.


----------



## Guest

Aqui les dejo el circuito un sistema de ganancia para los amplificador con su sistema puente o Bridge.


----------



## Zdrake

Ah pos gracias por la aclaracion de las bobinas. Con respecto a lo que os comente sobre hacer un subwwofer con esta etapa que opinas Luciperro. Te pregunto a ti xq veo que lo sabes todo sobre el circuito. Valdria con ponerle un crossover a la salida?

Y otra preguntita deignorante...que es eso de etapa en version puente?

Gracias


----------



## Guest

Zdrake dijo:
			
		

> Ah pos gracias por la aclaracion de las bobinas. Con respecto a lo que os comente sobre hacer un subwwofer con esta etapa que opinas Luciperro. Te pregunto a ti xq veo que lo sabes todo sobre el circuito. Valdria con ponerle un crossover a la salida?
> 
> Y otra preguntita deignorante...que es eso de etapa en version puente?
> 
> Gracias


 

Que tal Zdrake. Pues para graves esta bien yo recomendaria a este diseño de amplificador cargarle 2 bocinas de 18" por lado para graves ya sea LX36 Cerwin Vega o Bass concert de JBL o las que tengas para grave. el crossover pasivo al verdad no es muy eficiente para potencias grandes para potencias pequeñas trabaja bien hasta 30W si gustas pero para arriba de esa potencia ya no; para eso es mejor uno electronico, este lo arme para los graves que utilizo y trabaja bastante bien 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/ . 

Con respecto a lo que es una etapa puente es cuando juntas dos modulos de potencia de un amplificador sin tomar la referencia a tierra para la bocina y asi consigues duplicar la potencia de salida, bueno casi al doble.


----------



## Zdrake

La verdad es que mi idea era montar un solo bafle de 18" en un buen cajon, pero un bafle potente quiero decir. No se que opinas. Ya entendi lo de puente pero te tengo que pedir un favor. Como ya dije mi idea es un subwwofer de unos 1000w. puedes explicarme como tendria que conectar dos etapas de este tipo al bafle de 18"? Entiendo que el crossover que me das va a la entrada entonces? Que por dierto, estoy mirando el diagrama y deduzco que son 4 integrados no? Lo que pasa es que no se cual se asocia con cual, quiero decir, hay U2A y U2B pero en otros hay U1A y no hay U1B por ejemplo.

Otra cuestion es que los puentes de diodos que aparecen en la fuente con que diodos lo haces?
Por cierto, cuanto cuesta mas o menos hacer esta etapa? Es que estoy haciendo un presupuesto.
Gracias Luci


----------



## Guest

Zdrake dijo:
			
		

> La verdad es que mi idea era montar un solo bafle de 18" en un buen cajon, pero un bafle potente quiero decir. No se que opinas. Ya entendi lo de puente pero te tengo que pedir un favor. Como ya dije mi idea es un subwwofer de unos 1000w. puedes explicarme como tendria que conectar dos etapas de este tipo al bafle de 18"? Entiendo que el crossover que me das va a la entrada entonces? Que por dierto, estoy mirando el diagrama y deduzco que son 4 integrados no? Lo que pasa es que no se cual se asocia con cual, quiero decir, hay U2A y U2B pero en otros hay U1A y no hay U1B por ejemplo.
> 
> Otra cuestion es que los puentes de diodos que aparecen en la fuente con que diodos lo haces?
> Por cierto, cuanto cuesta mas o menos hacer esta etapa? Es que estoy haciendo un presupuesto.
> Gracias Luci


 
Bueno si lo que quieres es cargarle una sola bocina de 18" te recomiendo mas que ensambles la etapa de 300W y la pongas en puente con el diseño de ganancia y puente que publique en un post pasado; el diseño del crossover si va la entrada del amplificador ya que es electronico, y si son 4 integrados dobles en este caso utilice el TL072 pero puedes meter un integrado de 4 como el TL074 y uno doble TL072 ahora is que es cuestion de como te acomodes al hacer el PCB yo marque U1A U1B... etc. por marcarlo simplemente pero tu asigna como mas te acomode de hecho en el diseño que tengo trabajando utilice dos integrados sencillos y 3 dobles porque era con el material que tenia rezagado.

Los diodos he utilizado un puente de 40 Amperes para cada tension no tengo un numero exacto porquee solo llego a la tienda de electronica y pido un puente de diodos de 40 amperes y me dan el cuadro simplemente los numeros varian. El costo pues te dire que lo que es una etapa de potencia mientras mas grande es mas costosa no te podria decir el precio exacto de ella pero pues puedes cotizar en al electronica y hacer el presupuesto total.


----------



## houseman

Hola Luiciperro: quisiera hacerte una consulta. Tengo todo listo para montar el amplificador de *100wat*t de la foto de la pag. 3 de este post. Mi duda es la siguiente: en la foto por lo que veo tu has montado dos circuitos identicos (configuracion stereo que esa es mi idea) ¿ para alimentar ambos circuitos, lo haces con una misma fuente?. Otra pregunta, la bobina es de 19 vueltas alambre Nº 17 ( *1,1 mm de diámetro puede ser*?) y el diámetro de la bobina para este amplificador es de *1/2 pulgada*? Desde ya muchas gracias, Marcelo Osman desde La Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Aqui van unas fotos de la placa, perdón por cambiarte el copyrigth,je,je,je. Un abrazo.


----------



## Guest

houseman dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luiciperro: quisiera hacerte una consulta. Tengo todo listo para montar el amplificador de *100wat*t de la foto de la pag. 3 de este post. Mi duda es la siguiente: en la foto por lo que veo tu has montado dos circuitos identicos (configuracion stereo que esa es mi idea) ¿ para alimentar ambos circuitos, lo haces con una misma fuente?. Otra pregunta, la bobina es de 19 vueltas alambre Nº 17 ( *1,1 mm de diámetro puede ser*?) y el diámetro de la bobina para este amplificador es de *1/2 pulgada*? Desde ya muchas gracias, Marcelo Osman desde La Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina.
> P: Luego voy a postear las fotos de como va quedando.


 
Hola Marcelo. Puedes alimentar el circuito con la misma fuente de alimentacion no hay problema. la bobina lleva nucleo de aire y su diametro es de 3/4 de pulgada la resistencia de 22 R que va en paralelo con la bobina va dentro de la bobina si observas bien al foto.

saludos.


----------



## houseman

Gracias Luci por tu rapida respuesta. Otra consulta: tengo el esquematico que aqui dejo de una fuente para alimentar la potencia. Te comento que es un diseño de la marca *Plaquetodo* y según las instrucciones en pdf que tengo, dice que con un transformador de ca 220V/+-32 (exactamente como el que yo tengo) consigo los Vcc -+ 45. Te comento que el transformador. es de 5A creo que más que suficiente para dos circuitos de 100w. A vos que te parece el esquema, podrá andar bien?. También te dejo el pdf de la fuente por si te interesa. Desde ya muchas gracias Luci. Un abrazo. Marcelo.


----------



## Guest

Aqui les dejo el diseño esquematico de la fuente para el amplificador de 100W (que compleja verdad jajajajaja).

Saludos.


----------



## houseman

Gracias Luci, es lo que queria saber es la misma que tengo de plaquetodo. Aqui mando un par de fotos de como va quedando. Un abrazo.


----------



## houseman

Esta es la imagen de la placa lista para tansferir, no se como la transfieres tu, pero yo lo hago a travez de una fotocopia con plancha(ja,ja,ja si hay miseria que no se note) ojo pero con resultados optimos como puedes ver. Si no sabes como hacerlo te puedo recomendar que leas esto:http://www.fer.nu/placas/, esta muy bueno y a mi me dio excelentes resultados. Un abrazo. Marcelo.


----------



## Zdrake

Vale, pero esta fuente es de +/-45v y la etapa de 300w deberia trabajar con +/- 50v. No habra una perdida de ganancia importante no?
Por otro lado, en el esquematico que mandaste la fuente tiene 2 salidas de +45 y otras 2 de -45. Doy por hecho que no las puedo utilizar para alimentar dos etapas si no que tengo que hacer dos fuentes aunque tengan un solo transformador, no?

Bien y ahora me gustaria saber si alguien sabe donde encontrar carcasas metalicas para meter las etapas con sus fuentes y todo eso, vamos que parezca una etapa de comprar en la tienda.

Bueno nada mas, por si a alguien le interesa tengo varios esquematicos de modulos de sonido para mesas de mezclas o lo que querais: corretores de tres bandas, de dos, preamplificado para microfono con conexion simetrica o asimetrica, modulos de entrada monofonicos y estereofonicos, etc...

Un saludo y gracias por tus respuestas Luci


----------



## Zdrake

Bien Lokillo. Aqui te dejo el esquemático en Protel del modulo de entrada estereofónico. Como puedes ver está mas bien pensado para una mesa de mezclas, de ahi la salida aux y la entrada de efecto que viene siendo un sub in. El circuito se alimenta de +/- 15v y no tengo esquemático de la fuente, pero el consumo es minimo. Si tienes alguna duda ya sabes.

Luci tengo una duda sobre el poder de 300w. En la foto que pusiste se puden ver 2 bobinas por canal, y sin embargo en el esquemático solo veo una , por otro lado me podrías decir para que sirve cada uno de los potenciómetros del xover activo que me aconsejaste? Uno es el de volumen, ya lo se, pero no se si sabré ajustarlo.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Guest

Zdrake dijo:
			
		

> Luci tengo una duda sobre el poder de 300w. En la foto que pusiste se puden ver 2 bobinas por canal, y sin embargo en el esquematico solo veo una.
> 
> por otro lado me podris decir para que sirve cada uno de los potenciometros del xover activo que me aconsejaste? Uno es el de volumen, ya lo se, pero no se si sabre ajustarlo.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo


 
Lo que pasa es que es un amplificador mono y dos canales estan en puente o sea se que es uno para agudos uno de medios y dos canales en puente apara el de graves por eso suman 4 bobinas las que ves en el diseño. Con respecto al Xover el POT1A, POT1B, POT1C y POT1D son un solo potenciometro este es "cuadruple" y sirve para variar el corte de frecuencia, sino encuentras un potenciometro cuadruple puedes ajsutar con resistencias al corte que desees o mas te guste.

SALUDOS.


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo luci espero no molestar con mi pregunta, en el diagrama del amplificador de 100w tu indicas que puede ponerse en los transistores de salida el 2n3055, el TIP35C o el MJL3281, mi pregunta es la siguiente, desafortunadamente en este lado del mundo el MJL lo venden como 2SC3281 pero estos tengo entendido que tal empresa a dejado de fabricarlos desde el 2000, y los que se consiguen son imitacion y ya he tenido demaciadas desepciones con este transistor  ,

Ahora tu mencionas que se puede poner el TIP35C el cual biene en capsula TO-218 la cual es diferente al MJL que biene en capsula TO-3PL.

¿la respuesta es igual o cambia en algo el sonido que entrega el amplificador?

Si ocupo el TIP35C que tal trabaja el amplificador con este transistor y si puedo en tal caso sustituir este por el TIP3055,  D1047 o en su caso el D844 los cuales son identicos segun el manual ECG, ocuparia el mismo voltaje de alimentacion o hay que hacer cambios.

DE antemano Gracias  Atte: palomo 8)


----------



## Guest

palomo dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo luci espero no molestar con mi pregunta, en el diagrama del amplificador de 100w tu indicas que puede ponerse en los transistores de salida el 2n3055, el TIP35C o el MJL3281, mi pregunta es la siguiente, desafortunadamente en este lado del mundo el MJL lo venden como 2SC3281 pero estos tengo entendido que tal empresa a dejado de fabricarlos desde el 2000, y los que se consiguen son imitacion y ya he tenido demaciadas desepciones con este transistor  ,
> 
> Ahora tu mencionas que se puede poner el TIP35C el cual biene en capsula TO-218 la cual es diferente al MJL que biene en capsula TO-3PL.
> 
> ¿la respuesta es igual o cambia en algo el sonido que entrega el amplificador?
> 
> Si ocupo el TIP35C que tal trabaja el amplificador con este transistor y si puedo en tal caso sustituir este por el TIP3055, D1047 o en su caso el D844 los cuales son identicos segun el manual ECG, ocuparia el mismo voltaje de alimentacion o hay que hacer cambios.
> 
> DE antemano Gracias Atte: palomo 8)


 
Que tal Palomo. Puedes sustituirlo por cualquiera de esos transistores que mencionas menos el 2SC3281 porke si es de los apocrifos vas a pasar un mal rato, ami tambien me sucedio que no duraban los amplificador por meter ese tipo de transistor; pues si tienes un oido de musico a lo mejor y si notas el cambio que puede tener pero tambien con buenas bocinas, la verdad es que si cambia el sonido con unos lo puedes escuchar mas metalico mas brillante o con mas presencia dependiendo de que transistor coloques. Te dire que en el primer amplificador que arme de 100W no consegui los transistores completos en la tienda y en mi desesperacion compre TIP35C, TIP3055 y TIP33C y los revolvi todos en las tarjetas y asi ha estado funcionando desde el 2000 que lo ensamble y diario lo ponen a funcionar con 2 bocinas de 15" en rango medio.


----------



## Guest

En esta ocacion posteo un esquematico de un amplificador con salida a transistor FET el cual utiliza IRFP9140 e IRFP140, tambien puede ser el IRFP9240 e IRFP240; este amplificador lo he alimentado entre +-40V hasta +-60V sin problemas.

La potencia depende de la tension de alimentacion pero con +-80VDC se consigue entre 400 y 500W con un consumo aproximado de 6Amperes por canal.


----------



## Zdrake

Bueno, vamos a contribuir. Aqui os dejo un amplificador que se supon es de 1500w estereo. Tiene copyrigth asi que solo lo pongo para que aprendais mucho de el no para que nadie lo haga. A ver que te parece el amplificador Luci, ya me diras si le ves buena pinta.

Saludos gente.


----------



## houseman

Hola Luci, el problema es que me *quemó las dos resistencias de 0.47 *que van al las *patas 3 de los transistores de salida *del lado -Vcc , junto con los transistores que tambien *volaron*. El caso fuè así: cuando alimenté el circuito este tendió a amplificar, con un zumbido de fondo, e inmediatamente comenzaron a ponerse *hot* las resistencias y los trans. de ese lado*(-Vcc)* y el *transformador* hacía un *ruido* como si se *cortocircuitara *algo. La fuente estaba probada y verificadas las tensiones y polaridades antes de conectarla para no quemar nada. Bueno ante esto decidi verificar todo y es donde encontré el problema del transitor pequeño, luego de subsanado este error y volver a intentar hacerelo funcionar, volvió con el mismo problema con el agravante que se sumó la R de 100 ohm que va a las patas Nº 1 de los mismos transistores y a -Vcc. *Conclusión*, se quemaron las dos de 0,47 la de 100 ohm y el par de transistores de esa parte (-Vcc). ¿Me seguistes, OK?. ES por ello que me surgió la duda que te planteo, porque si vos te fijas en el link que te mandé *http://sound.westhost.com/project27.htm,* este proyecto, como te decía es *practicamente idéntico *pero utiliza *transistores complementarios Tip36C PNP para la parte positiva y Tip35C NPN para la parte negativa*, y como tuve problemas solo de una parte o sea de la negativa, mis dudas se acrecentaron, es por ello que recurro a ti, pero si a ti te está funcionando con esta configuración o sea los cuatro NPN, deberé revisar todo por enesima vez a ver si encuentro algo. No se, estoy bastante desorientado. Luego te comento a ver que pasa


----------



## Guest

Houseman que tal. Oye te tengo una pregunta, estas utilizando transistores MPS2907 y 2N2222¿?¿ o estas utilizando otro tipo de transistores ¿? ¿ si estas utilizando estos transistores estoy viendo que tienes un error en la colocacion de todos ellos ya que en las fotos los tienes girados, ademas te hace falta una resistencia de 18K en la parte de la entrada de señal del amplificador.


----------



## houseman

No Luci, los transistores colocados son BC546 y BC556 que son sus reemplazos y su pastillaje es inverso manteniendose el centro(o sea la base) y las otras patas al reves por eso los transistores estan dados vuelta. La resistencia de 18K esta colocada por debajo del circuito porque se me paso de agujerear la placa, pero no te preocupes que esta. Seguimos revisando........Un abrazo. Marcelo.


----------



## houseman

Bueno, me canse Luci. Tu potencia esta funcionando?, si es asi, ¿ Con que transistores de salida? asi compro los mismos y chau. Voy a desarmar todo y verificar y colocar todo nuevamente ufffff.. A ver que pasa. Entonces ¿Descartamos que deba utilizar transistores complementarios?...


----------



## Zdrake

hola gente. Luci, me da rabia ser tan pesado pero es que me hacia falta saber lo de los potenciometros. Estoy comprendo el material y es lo que me falta. Gracias de antemano nuevamente.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

Zdrake dijo:
			
		

> hola gente. Luci, me da rabia ser tan pesado pero es que me hacia falta saber lo de los potenciometros. Estoy comprendo el material y es lo que me falta. Gracias de antemano nuevamente.
> 
> Saludos


 
El potenciometro cuadruple si es que lo encuentras es logaritmico, el de control de tono y volumen tambien son logaritmicos o lineales como gustes.

SALUDOS


----------



## lokillo

hola chicos, como no quiero que me pase lo mismo, entre en la duda y empeze a mirar y observar las imagenes...
y creo que descubri el error de houseman, si se fijan en las imagenes , donde esta marcado con un circulo rojo houseman tiene los transistores al revés que los de luciperro....

espero que sean bastante observantes y que houseman trate de darlos vuelta a ver si asi le funciona...

chao
chicos y suerte esta vez.... 

aqui esta la de luci...


----------



## lokillo

y esta es la de houseman...
espero que tengan buen ojo para ver las pocisiones de los transistores mps y 2n....
chau saludos


----------



## Guest

houseman dijo:
			
		

> Bueno Luci seguimos con *problemas*, *el cortocircuito sigue estando*, reemplace los *cuatro trans. de potencia *por los *tip35c*, los anteriores *2sc3282 se pusieron en corto los dos de la parte negativa*, los de la parte positiva estaban bien, *volvi a revisar todos los componentes *antes de aplicar tension, *coloque fusibles *en ambas ramas de alimentacion, *una lampara serie en la linea de AC *para verificar cortocircuitos y no volver a quemar nada, *coloque amperimetro **para medir tension de reposo *y *zas..., *cuando aplique tension la lampara de serie parecia un reflector, la *corriente de reposo *marco *189 mA*, en resumidas cuentas un *caos total*. Que demonios puede estar pasando? *Tu amplificador anduvo bien de primera o tuviste algun problema parecido?* Este amplificador *no tiene *como otros *presets para calibracion*? La verdad que he realizado *varios* proyectos de internet y* nunca *he tenido *tantos percances*, es cosa de locos viejo, no se, ya se me estan acabando las ideas. *Por favor echame una pista *o si antes de hacer funcionar tu amplificador has tenido alguno de estos problemas. Marcelo


 
HOLA HOUSEMAN. Veo que sigues en problemas con el amplificador de 100W, y tambien veo que ya revisaste la corriente de consumo que dejame decirte que es exageradamente alta lo minimo y maximo son 10 a 20mA y no mas, ahora bien te citare las pruebas que le realizaras en etapas para verificar que no tengas errores:

1.- Desmonta los transistores de salida ya sea los 2SC3281 o los TIP35C alimenta la tarjeta y anota la corriente de consumo.
2.- Verifica muy bien la posicion de los componentes.
3.- Los transistores del par diferencial son PNP.
4.- El transistor que se hubica cerca del TIP41 de la alimentacion positiva es NPN, el transistor que se hubica cerca de la bobina de salida hacia la bocina es PNP, estos dos transistores son los sistemas de proteccion contra cortocircuito y si no estan bien posicionados o no son tendras problemas, que me imagino que en este caso es el que tienes, revisa bien conforme al plano que posteé ultimamente.
5.- Verifica que los diodos no tengan fuga o esten abiertos o en corto.
6.- Monta todo vuelve a alimentar la tarjeta y revisa nuevamente el consumo de corriente.

El amplificador lleva de salida solo transistores NPN y no complementarios, el plano que muestras del link no es en su totalidad igual ni similar. Espero que una vez revisado esto se corrija tu problema, el ajuste del bias esta esclavizado con la resistencia de 4R7 si quieres variarlo solo coloca un preset de 47R en lugar de la resistencia, yo dede que ensamble este poder no he tenido fallo alguno y el diseño sigue produciendose desde hace mas de 30 años siendo muy noble al trabajar. 
estamos en contacto SALUDOS.


----------



## lokillo

el 2N2222 y el 2N2907 sirven para el reemplazo de los MPS2907 Y MPS2222  ????

gracias...saludos a todos ....


----------



## Guest

lokillo dijo:
			
		

> el 2N2222 y el 2N2907 sirven para el reemplazo de los MPS2907 Y MPS2222  ????
> 
> gracias...saludos a todos ....




Si lokillo si te sirven..


----------



## houseman

Si Lokillo, tienen las mismmas caracteristicas segun datasheet, asique no deberias tener problemas. Fijate bien el pastillaje(disposicion de las patas) pero creo que es el mismo. Saludos. Hoy me pongo de lleno con el mio.-


Hola luci estas aca, ahora me pongo con lo que me indicaste ayer, estuve viendo los datasheet del bc546 y bc556 y son casi identicos que el 2n2222 y el mps2907 solo que las tensiones Vcbo del 546 es de 80V mientras que el 2222 es de 60V y las Ic de uno y otro respectivamente son 0.1A y 0.8A. Con respecto a los bc556 y mps2907 la diferencia es respectivamente Vceo -40V y -80V y sus Ics 0.1A y 0.6A. Estaran bien para reemplazo? Vos que opinas? Saludos. Marcelo.-


----------



## houseman

Bueno amigo Luci, *por fin *pude encontrar el problema,no te vas a reir, me habia olvidado de *aislar los transistores de potencia del disipador*, por ello me cortocircuitaba todo, espero que este ejemplo de *atolondramiento electronico* no lo sufra ninguno de ud. y no se olviden de aislar los transistores, porque al ser un disipador para los cuatro, si no estan aislados se cortocircuitan la parte positiva con la negativa, si todo va bien mañana lo hago funcionar con audio y despues les cuento porque se me hizo muy tarde y no tenia mas ganas (despues de haberme dado cuenta de *mi gran error*). Lo mas conveniente para evitar este problema seria a mi entender hacer dos disipadores por separado, uno para los transistores de +Vcc y otro para -Vcc. Un saludo y disculpame por haberte hecho escribir tanto, que bueno, a decir verdad nos viene bien a todos para seguir aprendiendo. Marcelo.


----------



## houseman

Hola Luci, arranco. por fin arranco la potencia de 100w. Hoy mismo voy a armar la fuente como corresponde porque la tenía armada con dos cap. de 1000uF y me quede sin rendimiento en la fuente en pocos minutos. Pregunta:¿ con dos de 4700 uF x 63V será suficiente para dos circuitos? A vos que te parece?. Te comento que mientras funciona la fuente tiene un muy buen sonido, muy limpio, lastima cuando pierde rendimiento la fuente comienza a bajarse el volumen hasta quedar mudo, ¿quiero pensar que es a causa de la poca capacidad de los cap. con que armé la fuente, vos que opinas?. Te explico lo que hace: arranca la potencia y mido la tension en el borne pos. de la fuente y mide +45V y al poco tiempo comienza a bajar la tension hasta llegar a 0, a su vez el borne negativo empieza a subir de -45 hasta llegar a -90V que es cuando el poder queda mudo.Bueno espero a ver si me sacas estas dudillas. Un abrazo. 


Luci, *una preguntonta*: puede ser que la fuente este teniendo este problema porque *me olvide *de *conectar el punto medio del transformador a la masa **cerrando el circuito con 0V de la salida de la fuente*? te lo pregunto porque ahora no estoy en casa como para probar pero me surgiò esta duda viendo un diagrama de una fuente que el punto medio del transformador esta puesto a masa y yo no lo hice. A ver que hay de cierto el lo que digo?, Un abrazo. Marcelo.  


Marcelo.-


----------



## Guest

houseman dijo:
			
		

> Luci, *una preguntonta*: puede ser que la fuente este teniendo este problema porque *me olvide *de *conectar el punto medio del transformador a la masa **cerrando el circuito con 0V de la salida de la fuente*? te lo pregunto porque ahora no estoy en casa como para probar pero me surgiò esta duda viendo un diagrama de una fuente que el punto medio del transformador esta puesto a masa y yo no lo hice. A ver que hay de cierto el lo que digo?, Un abrazo. Marcelo.


 
Que tal HOUSEMAN. Que bien Luci, que ya has puesto a trabajar el poder, para un poder estereo es suficiente con dos capacitores de 4700uF/63V uno para tension negativa y uno para positiva, el centro del transformador primario es GND o masa y ese por fuerza va al centro de los capacitores.

SALUDOS.


----------



## houseman

Bueno chicos, hoy armé todo prolijamente, los cablecillos bien soldadillos, la fuente bien armadilla, todo en perfecto orden y..............................  *que impresionante!!!!   *La potencia anduvo de *maravillas*, con un sonido muy potente, claro y sin ningun tipo de zumbido o algo que pudiera interferir en su sonoridad. La tuve funcionando por mas de una hora, conectada a un mp3 player y no tuvo ningun problema. Les comento que mañana mismo estoy comenzando a montar la otra placa, y ya estoy trabajando en el diseño de la caja contenedora (va a ir formando parte de un rack de sonido para una banda de rock de unos chicos amigos de mi querida ciudad de La Plata (si quiren escuchar algo pueden visitar nuestra pagina web en http://www.lauranrei.com.ar). Estoy pensando   seriamente en *colocarle un par de coolers para refrigeracion *pues note que alcanza un *elevado estado termico *cuando el poder esta funcionando a pleno , es por ello que me parece que los coolers sería una muy acertada elección. La verdad Luci, *te estoy muy, muy, pero muy agradecido por todas tus explicaciones, tu paciencia y buena voluntad para con nos*. Lastima que estes tan lejos y no podamos compartir unos tragos y unas charlas entre amigos. Prometo en breve colgar unas fotos paso a paso para que vayan viendo como va quedando. Un caluroso abrazo desde La Plata, Buenos Aires Argentina. Marcelo (Houseman).


----------



## Guest

Aqui les dejo el esquematico de un preamplificador con dos controles de tono graves y agudos, el cual pueden colocar previo a alguna etapa de potencia para rango completo, para la version estereo solo se reproducen dos circuitos identicos.

SALUDOS.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola Luciperrro:
un poco atras mecionaste que los transistores 2sc3284 no eran convenientes, pues yo tengo 4 de estos, marca toshiba, y queria saber que tipo de problemas puedo llegar a tener si los coloco, si me puede afectar a los transistores de exitacion, o al circuito, y si puede afectar en el sonido de salida.
Un saludo.


----------



## Guest

juanpastsierra dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperrro:
> un poco atras mecionaste que los transistores 2sc3284 no eran convenientes, pues yo tengo 4 de estos, marca toshiba, y queria saber que tipo de problemas puedo llegar a tener si los coloco, si me puede afectar a los transistores de exitacion, o al circuito, y si puede afectar en el sonido de salida.
> Un saludo.


 

Que tal, bueno pues para los que quieren saber porque no recomiendo utilizar esos transistores nuevos en estos tiempos es por: http://transfal.tripod.com/proov.html , en esta pagina encontraran la respuesta.

Con referencia al sonidoe que entregara el poder no hay ningun problema.

SALUDOS.


----------



## crazysound

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> HOLA a todos. En vista de ke me han solicitado mucho el diagrama de este poder, pongo aki el diagrama. Su potencia oscila entre los 500 y 600W, la prueba para este poder fue cargarle 3 XL36 Cerwin Vega por canal o "cara blanca" como le llaman algunos; se le realizo una prueba en un evento y en comparacion con un CROWN  Macro-Tech 2400 y la verdad ke se kedo corto en potencia, bueno uds juzguenlo al ver el circuito, yo aki se los dejo.
> 
> P.D. Cualkier inkietud o duda, haganla aki en un post.



Hola luciperro, queria preguntarte por qué los zener están conectados a la salida del amplificador en vez de masa?
chau!


----------



## palomo

8) Me encanto el poder de 100W, como dije esta en proceso de ensamblado espero colgar algunas foto de como va como el amigo houseman solo que con otro tipo de pcb.

 Ahora me encuentro en proceso de fabricar las pcb pero del poder de 600W asi que esta pregunta es para el amigo luci espero que me pueda guiar:

     Basandome en las pcb que colgaste en el post ya fabrique las de salida y estoy fabricando las del driver y mi pregunta es los transistores marcados como D2012 donde los pusiste, me imagino que en la placa de alimentacion o van alambrados a otro lugar esto te lo comento ya que en mi caso no tengo el programa con el que fabricaste tus pcb, estoy ocupando el expresspcb y me salto esta duda, otra cosa veo que en tus placas el regulador LM317 lo marcas como transistor pequeño y este es tipo TIP (o es para simplificar y ahorrar espacio) y por ultimo en el transformador de alimentacion de este amplificador lo marcas como de 15ampr en el transformador de +80-v80V, el de +44V-44V y el de 24V de cuantos amperes son ya que voy a mandar a fabricar el transformador. de antemano gracias amigo LUCI.

  Oye amigo houseman eso de meter el amplificador de 100W en un chasis de computadora fue buena idea, te la voy a copiar ya que tengo una PC que paso a mejor vida saludos.


----------



## Guest

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperro, quiero consultarte sobre el amplificador, por qué los zener están conectados a la salida del power amp en vez de masa?
> Saludos


 
Que tal crazysound. Bueno si bien el esquematico de este amplificador es un poco diferente a los demás refiriendonos a la configuracion de la etapa de salida, en este caso los zener van a la "salida" porque la utilizan como punto vitual para referenciar GND ya ve en este punto vamos a tener AC y no DC.




			
				palomo dijo:
			
		

> 8) Me encanto el poder de 100W, como dije esta en proceso de ensamblado espero colgar algunas foto de como va como el amigo houseman solo que con otro tipo de pcb.
> 
> Ahora me encuentro en proceso de fabricar las pcb pero del poder de 600W asi que esta pregunta es para el amigo luci espero que me pueda guiar:
> 
> Basandome en las pcb que colgaste en el post ya fabrique las de salida y estoy fabricando las del driver y mi pregunta es los transistores marcados como D2012 donde los pusiste, me imagino que en la placa de alimentacion o van alambrados a otro lugar esto te lo comento ya que en mi caso no tengo el programa con el que fabricaste tus pcb, estoy ocupando el expresspcb y me salto esta duda, otra cosa veo que en tus placas el regulador LM317 lo marcas como transistor pequeño y este es tipo TIP (o es para simplificar y ahorrar espacio) y por ultimo en el transformador de alimentacion de este amplificador lo marcas como de 15ampr en el transformador de +80-v80V, el de +44V-44V y el de 24V de cuantos amperes son ya que voy a mandar a fabricar el transformador. de antemano gracias amigo LUCI.
> 
> Oye amigo houseman eso de meter el amplificador de 100W en un chasis de computadora fue buena idea, te la voy a copiar ya que tengo una PC que paso a mejor vida saludos.


 
Que onda palomo. Que bien que te ha gustado el poder de 100W; con respecto a lo que me preguntas los transistores D2012 los alambre al disipador por eso no aparecen en los PCB que coloqué, el LM317 coloqué el pequeño porque ya los tenia por alli, pero se le puede colocar del tipo TO-220 sin problema. El transformador de 24V es dependiendo del consumo del relé que utilices yo recomendaria que fuese de 250mA para que no tengas problema, el transformador de la fuente general es de 15A con sus respectivas 5 puntas para las tensiones el comun es el tap central y las 4 que restan para las tensiones negativas y positivas todas del mismo devanado, yo utilice un transformadorramdor de un QSC2000.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Johnnybravo

Hola luciperro!! he leido todo el post desde el empieso y los felicito por todo lo que han logrado...

lo que me llamo la atensión fue la foto que subiste anteriormente... esa donde sale el amplificador de 300W pero con una fuente que se alimenta de 12VDC... supongo que es algo asi como un DC/DC por los toroides que puedo observar en la fuente...
bueno a mi en particular me interasa ello .. estoy pensando armar dicho amplificador pero para montarlo dentro de mi taxi... y como en la foto esta funcionando con 12VDC.. me intersa mucho esa fuente... talvez puedas compartir el esquema de esa fuente....claro solo si se puede...... te lo agradecere mucho.

bueno.. espero tu respuesta...


----------



## Guest

Johnnybravo dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro!! he leido todo el post desde el empieso y los felicito por todo lo que han logrado...
> 
> lo que me llamo la atensión fue la foto que subiste anteriormente... esa donde sale el amplificador de 300W pero con una fuente que se alimenta de 12VDC... supongo que es algo asi como un DC/DC por los toroides que puedo observar en la fuente...
> bueno a mi en particular me interasa ello .. estoy pensando armar dicho amplificador pero para montarlo dentro de mi taxi... y como en la foto esta funcionando con 12VDC.. me intersa mucho esa fuente... talvez puedas compartir el esquema de esa fuente....claro solo si se puede...... te lo agradecere mucho.
> 
> bueno.. espero tu respuesta...


 
Que tal Johnny. El esquematico de la fuente de alimentacion se encuentra en el FORO de FUENTES DE ALIMENTACION https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/ si vas a meter el poder de 300W te recomiendo que coloques una fuente por canal.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Guest

Aqui les dejo los datos del transformador para el poder de 500W, el numero de la lamina no la tengo pero si las medidas del nucleo y las espiras de cada bobina, el carrete para el nucleo no es comercial asi que hay que fabricarlo con cartoncillo grueso; ya con estos datos solo hay que buscar el tipo de lamina que entre en el nucleo hasta llenarlo con sus respectivas laminas tipo (E) y tipo (I).


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola houseman:

 Disculpa que te haga una nueva pregunta, es que estoy finalizando con la potencia y me surgio una duda, la fuente que tengo es un transformador que me entrega 45 volts en una sola rama, y no tengo el cable de GND, queria saber si me podrias decir que conecto al Gnd, ya que quiero    
evitar fabricar un nuevo transformador 45 v- 0v - 45v. Muchas gracias por la rapides de tu respuesta anterior a mi pregunta. Ya creo que con esto dejo todo terminado.
Saludos. Juan Pablo.


----------



## houseman

One moment Juan: creo que estas en problemas amigo, el transformador si o si debe ser  partido es decir 32-0-32 V AC que cuando colocas la fuente (puente de diodos mas capacitores) te estara suministrando en su salida +45 - 0 -45 V DC esta claro?. Cualquier cosa pregunta. Creo que no tienes opcion. Saludos.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola a todos:
hoy finalmente termine con la potencia de 100w, la verdad que suena muy bien, y eso que la estoy haciendo funcionar con 30 voltios, porque todavia no fabrico el transformadorr para 45, queria agradecer a Luciperro por este circuito y a todos los que colaboraron en estas 25 paginas, tambien a Houseman por la ayuda brindada, y al que quiera fabricar este poder, lo recomiendo porque no tienen un costo economico alto, y suena perfecto.
Muchas Gracias a todos. Juan Pablo desde San Martin, Mendoza, Argentina.


----------



## Emilio E.

luciperro lo unico que hay con mj son estos:MJ1000   DARLINGTON NPN 60V 8A 90W 
MJ10001   DARLINGTON NPN 400V 20A 175W 
MJ10003   DARLINGTON NPN 400V 10A 150W 
MJ10005   MJ 10005 
MJ10007   DARLINGTON NPN 400V 10A 150W 
MJ1001   DARLINGTON NPN 80V 8A 100W 
MJ10012   DARLINGTON NPN 400V 10A 175W 
MJ10015   DARLINGTON NPN 450V 50A 250W 
MJ11015   DARLINGTON PNP 120V 30A 200W 
MJ11016   DARLINGTON NPN 120V 30A 200W 
MJ11019   DARLINGTON PNP 200V 15A 175W 
MJ11020   DARLINGTON NPN 200V 15A 175W 
MJ11032   DARLINGTON NPN 120V 50A 300W 
MJ11033   DARLINGTON PNP 120V 50A 300W 
MJ12005   SALIDA HORIZ. NPN 1500V 7A 50W 
MJ14002   POTENCIA NPN 80V 70A 300W 
MJ14003   POTENCIA PNP 80V 70A 300W 
MJ15001   POTENCIA NPN 140V 140V 20A 250W 
MJ15003   POTENCIA NPN 140V 20A 250W 
MJ15004   POTENCIA PNP 140V 20A 250W 
MJ15011   POTENCIA NPN 250V 10A 200W 
MJ15012   POTENCIA PNP 400V 16A 250W 4min 
MJ15015   POTENCIA NPN 120V 15A 180W 
MJ15015MOT POTENCIA NPN 120V 15A 180W 
MJ15016   POTENCIA PNP 120V 15A 180W 
MJ15016MOT MJ 15016 
MJ15022   AMPL.AF NPN 400V 16A 250W 
MJ15023   POTENCIA PNP 400V 16A 250W 
MJ15024   POTENCIA NPN 250V 16A 250W 
MJ15025   POTENCIA PNP 400V 16A 250W 4min 
MJ15025MOT POTENCIA 
MJ2955   AMPL.AF PNP 60V 15A 115W 
MJ3001   DARLINGTON NPN 80V 10A 150W 
MJ4032   DARLINGTON PNP 100V 16A 150W 
MJ4035   DARLINGTON NPN 100V 16A 150W 
MJ4502   POTENCIA PNP 100V 30A 200W 
MJ802   AMPL.AF NPN 100V 30A 200W 2min 
MJ900   DARLINGTON PNP 60V 8A 90W 
MJE13002 NPN 600V 1.5A 40W 
MJE13005 SILICIO ALTO VOLTAJE NPN 700V 4A 75W .7us. 
MJE13006 POTENCIA NPN 700V 8A 80W 4MIN 
MJE13007 POTENCIA NPN 700V 8A 80W 4MIN 
MJE13009 POTENCIA NPN 700V 12A 100W 4MIN 
MJE15030 AMPL.AF NPN 150V 8A 50W 
MJE15031 AMPL.AF PNP 150V 8A 50W 
MJE2955   AUDIO POTENC.PNP 100V 15A 90W 
MJE3055   AMPL.AF NPN 3 MIN 100V 15A 90W 
MJE340   AMPL.AF NPN 10 MHz 300V .5A 20.8W 
MJE350   ALTO VOLT. PNP 300V .5A 20W 10MHz 
porfa si podes darme una mano te lo agradecería


----------



## Guest

Que tal Emilio. Puedes meter el MJ15024 o el MJ15025 solo que estos estan en otro tipo de encapsulado pero tambien te sirven. 


Ah , re bobina: power input 4 ohms 100w rms(21.9vrms) @8 ohms 72wrms21.1wrms) frecuencia de respuesta 20 a 10 khz+-1.5db distorsion aproximadamente entre .1 % tdh input sensibilidad para rango completo 0dbm (775mvs rms). power input 100k ohms. power consumer nominal 25 watts. power al maximo con transistores de salida mj15024G y tension de +50vdc-50vdc.150watts rms y un consumo de 3amps constantes con una fuente constante de 30 hertz (generador de audio) y una carga de 4ohms bocina de 1000w eminence kilomax por mas de 15 minutos. suerte estimados pitufos.


Quee tal aqui les dejo esta pagina bastante interesante sobre poderes para automovil, con diagramas y demas información.

http://valveaudio.tripod.com/

SALUDOS


----------



## Guest

Hola que tal. Bueno aqui las fotos del amplificador de Fet´s ya ensamblado en su chasis y funcionando, esta es la primera version ya que el sistema de Gain & Bridge que implemente para este chasis fue experimental por eso notaran una bola de cinta adesiva cafe ve es donde envolvi el circuito ve si funciono, luego lo cambio en lo que diseño la tarjeta nueva, mientras lo deje asi para poder escuchar musica jejejeje.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola:

      Aca dejo las fotos del poder de 100 vatios ensamblado en un chasis de un antiguo BGH. Me queda terminar el preamplificador. 


Saludos. Juan Pablo.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Aca sigue:


----------



## crazysound

Hola  Sirius, el poblema es el cap. de entrada: es muy chico, probá con 4u7. Chau!!


----------



## mauro tech

Hola luciperro, hace dias no entraba al foro, lo que pasa es que arme la potencia de 500w pero no me funciona; da una especie de sonido como un clock y el sonido de la señal es super bajo.

Ahhhh y ese sonido lo da cuando abro un poco el potenciometro me gustaria que me ayudaras a ponerlo a funcionar gracias.


----------



## Guest

mauro tech dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro hace dias no entraba al foro lo que pasa es que harme la potencia de 500w pero no me funciona da una especie de sonido como un clock y el sonido de la señal es super bajo ahhhh y ese sonido lo da cuando habro un poco el potenciometro me gustaria que me ayudaras a ponerlo a funcionar gracias.


 
Que tal Mauro. Bueno antes que nada lo primero que debes hacer es NO conectar la bocina y revisar que corriente de consumo tienes en el momento de alimentar el amplificador, otra recomendacion es que solamente alimentes la etapa de baja tension que es la de +-60VDC la de alta tension conectala hasta que tengas funcionando la etapa de baja tension. Revisa que tengas tension de +-15VDC en las terminales 4 y 8 del operacional, verifica que en la salida del amplificador no tengas DC. Revisa cuidadosamente la colocacion de los componentes, si utilizaste el diseño de los PCB que posteé yo te aseguro que no tienen falla alguna, si tu hiciste tus propios PCB revsialos bien, otra cosa importante es que las conexiónes para los puntos comunes de GND son algo especiales el TAP del transformador NO es la GND general del circuito, la GND de señal de entrada es diferente asi que te recomeidno nuevamente que verifiques el cableado. 

Si puedes publica alguans fotos para ver tus tarjetas.

SALUDOS.


----------



## doctor fracaso

Hola a todos... mi consulta es: ¿ Que pasa si en vez de alimentar con 45v a la potencia de 100w de luciperro, la alimentamos con..digamos 60-65 v ,aumentara su potencia?, hay algun rango para el voltaje de alimentacion o debe ser estrictamente 45v ?

Otra duda es si alguien subio el pcb del Pre-Amp que publico Luciperro...los saludo a todos y espero me puedan ayudar...


----------



## Guest

doctor fracaso dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos... mi consulta es: ¿ Que pasa si en vez de alimentar con 45v a la potencia de 100w de luciperro, la alimentamos con..digamos 60-65 v ,aumentara su potencia?, hay algun rango para el voltaje de alimentacion o debe ser estrictamente 45v ?
> 
> Otra duda es si alguien subio el pcb del Pre-Amp que publico Luciperro...los saludo a todos y espero me puedan ayudar...


 
Bueno por los compoenentes y sus valores lo maximo con que puede ser alimentado este poder es con +-50VDC y el minimo con +-30VDC.

Saludos


----------



## mauro tech

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> HOLA a todos. En vista de ke me han solicitado mucho el diagrama de este poder, pongo aki el diagrama. Su potencia oscila entre los 500 y 600W, la prueba para este poder fue cargarle 3 XL36 Cerwin Vega por canal o "cara blanca" como le llaman algunos; se le realizo una prueba en un evento y en comparacion con un CROWN  Macro-Tech 2400 y la verdad ke se kedo corto en potencia, bueno uds juzguenlo al ver el circuito, yo aki se los dejo.
> 
> P.D. Cualkier inkietud o duda, haganla aki en un post.


hola luciperro quiero desirte que las tarjetas estan con tu pcb que solo la estoy alimentando por la baja tensión con 55 0 55 que el voltaje del operacional es correcto +15 y -15 que no tiene nivel dc en la salida.
pero el problema es que cuando pongo señal en la entrada la señal de salida es distorcionada como si le faltara media onda por amplificar y el problema esta por el lado del operacional y sus componentes porque le meti la señal de linea directo a la union base colector emisor de los d2012 y la potencia suena sin distorcion pero a bajo volumen y su consumo se eleva muy rapido valga desir que el consumo que da el sircuito sin carga es nulo todos los voltajes son correctos pero en lo unico que me encuentro con dudas es que el cableado lo tire basandome en el esque matico ya que no tengo el protel fuera de eso use transistores de potencia de moneda o metalicos los motorola 7047 y 7048 que usa las peavey y los drives no son los que tu posteaste pero todas sus caracteristicas son similares ahora vien luciperro sinceramente no encuentro ningun error  a esepcion de cableado pero tampoco lo creo otra cosa es que los mosfet negativos no los pude conseguir pero esto no influye en el trabajo de la potencia por su baja tensión entonces luciperro no se que es lo que esta fallando me encantaria que me alludaras ya que estoy ancioso por ponerla a trabajar 
de antemano te agradesco toda tu ayuda y espero publicar pronto unas fotos
espero resibir una pronta respuesta.


----------



## Guest

mauro tech dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro quiero desirte que las tarjetas estan con tu pcb que solo la estoy alimentando por la baja tensión con 55 0 55 que el voltaje del operacional es correcto +15 y -15 que no tiene nivel dc en la salida.


 
Bueno si estas ocupadno el diseño de mis PCB, aqui te dejo en un archivo el conexioando del driver, espero te sirva.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Guest

Que bien que ya lograste poner a funcionar el amplificador, la verdad solo he ensamblado un amplificador de estos y ese fue en la caja del CROWN, cuando arme esas tarjetas que he posteado nunca tuve problemas de ningun tipo no modifique nada y tanto asi que anda trabajando y no ha regresado a servicio.

Una cosa que podrias hacer es cambiar el CI4558 por un TL072 para ver si se corrigen los ruidos; ahora bien con referencia a las tensiones, puedes dejar los +-85VDC para la alimentacion no hay ningun problema, esto si no metes los Fet`s que su funcion es drenar mas corriente con el incremento del volumen y al final los que amplifican son los MJL1302 y MJL3281. Bueno solo resta esperar las fotos para ver que tal te ha quedo el poder.

SALUDOS.


----------



## mauro tech

Hola luciperro hace dias que no me he conectado pero tengo fotos del amplificador de 600w y quiero decirte que modifique esta porque me quedaban muchos cables y la tarjeta de los transistores era demasiado grande , quiero que la mires y si alguna sugerencia me la apuntas en el foro tambien hice el pcb del circuito bridge o puente.


----------



## juanfilas

hola a todos antes que nada ya arme el amplificador de 100w y realmente suena muyyyy bien, asi que gracias a todos especialmente a luciperrro por todo. ahora estoy empesando a armar la de 300w y no consigo los mjl3281, el el diagrama salen mj15024, e la elecrtonica me dicen que el remplazo del mjl3281 es el 2sc4029 y el 2sc3281 pero que este ultimo anda muy mal, queria saber si son correctos estos reemplazos y si el diagrama esta bien ya que teiene 10 mj15024 y en el pcb hay 8 (y dos opcionales) mjl3281. gracias 

pd: que pasa si no pongo los dos transistores opcionales, tira menos potencia?


----------



## Guest

Que bien que te gsuto el amplificador de 100W; con referencia al los transistores MJL3281, los reemplazos que te dieron son correctos, pero, existe mucha falsificacion de la serie "2SC" asi que no es recomendable utilizarlos; puedes utilizar los MJ15024 y solo alambrar a la tarjeta los transistores, o puedes meter TIP35C. Los transistores opcionales son solo para dividir un poco mas la potencia que se disipa.


----------



## juanfilas

ok gracias, voy a poner los tip35c que los consigos mucho mas baratos, pienso poner dos fuentes de 36+36 (50+50) de 6A cada una, creo que voy a andar bien, cada una con 4 capacitores de 4700 uF para el filtrado, cunado la termine les comento como quedo, por ahora puedo decir que la de 100w me esta soprendiendo ya que con un control de ganancia esta moviendo 2 bafles EV de 200w cada uno perfectamente sin nada de distorcion. hago una unltima pregunta, la potencia de 300w es en 8 ohm? si es en 8 cuanta potencia da en 4 ohm. saludos y gracias

ha me olvidaba, a las potencias les voy a poner unos coolers de 12v, no se si tienen algun circuito para que de los 50v o 45v pase a 12v para no poner otro transformador, gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Guest

juanfilas dijo:
			
		

> ha me olvidaba, a las potencias les voy a poner unos coolers de 12v, no se si tienen algun circuito para que de los 50v o 45v pase a 12v para no poner otro transformador, gracias por sus respuestas.


 
Para los 300W la alimentacion es de +-60VDC y 5 Amperes en una carga de 2 o 4 Ohms, en 8 Ohms la potencia es de 260W. Si quieres ponerle ventilador y no meter otro transformador, coloca uno que se alimente con la tension de red y sustituye el de 12V, asi te evitas meter circuiteria.


----------



## juanfilas

te hago una pregintita liciperrro, me conviene meter un transformador de +-60v para el poder de 300w? ya que el el circuito dice +-50v. y para el poder de 100w dicen que hay que cambiarle el capacitor de la entrada para que sea menos chillona, que capacitor hay que ponerle 22nf? gracias


----------



## Guest

juanfilas dijo:
			
		

> te hago una pregintita liciperrro, me conviene meter un transformador de +-60v para el poder de 300w? ya que el el circuito dice +-50v. y para el poder de 100w dicen que hay que cambiarle el capacitor de la entrada para que sea menos chillona, que capacitor hay que ponerle 22nf? gracias


 
La alimentacion del amplificador de 300W es opcional, segun del transformador con que cuentes no hy ningun problema. El capacitor del amplificador de 100W nunca se lo he cambiado, pero  como solo es de desacoplo para la DC, puedes experimentar con electroliticos de 1uF si gustas, todo depende de gustos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Acá les dejo un diseño clásico y muy conocido.
Es el famoso amplificador de 130W con los 2N3055.
Personalmente, como no me gustan esos transistores, los reemplacé por los TIP35 que valen lo mismo, son de mayor tensión, mayor corriente, mayor potencia y encapsulado plástico.

Tiene que andar en 4 ohms con 200W, yo lo usé siempre en 8 porque no tuve la necesidad de bajarlo a 4 y no creo que haya llegado a los 150W.
Funciona bien, se alimenta de +-45VDC, 5A para 8 ohms y 10 para 4 ohms


----------



## joryds

Hola Luci aunque soy nuevo en el foro ya he leído la mayor parte de las preguntas y respuestas de los compañeros pero tengo una pregunta respecto a los mosfet que utilizas el amplificador de 500/600W
¿Puedo reemplazar los tres IRFP240 por 2 IRFZ44 o si hay uno que soporte más corriente por uno solo?
En el esquema que presento utilizaron el IRFZ44 para 4 transistores auque el circuito es diferente no se sieso influye.
Te agradecería que respondas mi inquietud.

IRFP240
TC = +25C. . . . . 30A
TC = +100C. . . . 19A
IRFZ44

TC = +25C            50A
TC = +100C. . . . . 36A


----------



## Guest

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luci aunque soy nuevo en el foro ya he leído la mayor parte de las preguntas y respuestas de los compañeros pero tengo una pregunta respecto a los mosfet que utilizas el amplificador de 500/600W
> ¿Puedo reemplazar los tres IRFP240 por 2 IRFZ44 o si hay uno que soporte más corriente por uno solo?


 
El diseño del circuito que presentas utiliza tanto en el lado negativo como en el positivo IRFZ44N pero esta controlado a traves de un integrado, si tu metes el IRFZ44N puede que si trabaje, aunque para mi se me hace algo chico el transistor.


----------



## joryds

Hola Luci gracias por tu respuesta y disculpa pero cuando estaba terminando el esquema del amplificador  500/600w  y ya lo iba a simular en Orcad me encontré que el transistor  MJE15029 no parece en la librería de orcad solo se encuentra el complemento que es el mje15028 y quería saber si usted tiene algunos reemplazos  del MJE15029 o si el que encontré en orcad que es el MJE5192 me sirve  teniendo en cuenta las características de lo que se muestra abajo:

*MJE5192*
Collector–Emitter Voltage, VCEO . . . . . . . . . 80V
Collector–Base Voltage, VCB . . . . . . . . . . . . 80V
Emitter–Base Voltage, VEB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 5V
Collector Current, IC . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .4A
Base Current, IB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .1A
Total Power Dissipation (TC = +25C), PD . . . 60W


*MJE15028*
Collector–Emitter Voltage, VCEO . . . . . . . 150V
Collector–Base Voltage, VCBO . . . . . . . . . 150V
Emitter–Base Voltage, VEB) . . . . . . . . . . .. 5V
Collector Current, IC  Continuous . . . . . . . 8A
Peak . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 16A
Total Power Dissipation (TC = +25C), PD .  50W

Te agradezco de antemano cualquier opinión.
Javier Jory


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola Luciperro, te hago unas consultas sobre el amplificador de 300W que me parece muy bueno:
¿Cuál es la carga mínima?
¿Cuánta potencia entrega sobre cada carga?
¿THD?
¿Nivel de entrada para máxima potencia?
¿Rango de frecuencia?
¿Es lo mismo usar MJ15030 que TIP41C?

Disculpá tantas preguntas, es que lo simulé en Electronic Workbench Multisim 8 y no me funcionó, distorcionaba a lo loco pero confío más en los que lo armaron y les andubo que en un modelo de PC


----------



## Guest

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luci gracias por tu respuesta y disculpa pero cuando estaba terminando el esquema del amplificador 500/600w y ya lo iba a simular en Orcad me encontré que el transistor MJE15029 no parece en la librería de orcad solo se encuentra el complemento que es el mje15028 y quería saber si usted tiene algunos reemplazos del MJE15029 o si el que encontré en orcad que es el MJE5192 me sirve


 
Puedes ocuapar de reemplazo cualquier transistor que tenga caracteristicas similares, numeros precisos no tengo pero de los que llegue a utilizar fueron los MJE15028, 15029 15030 y 15031



			
				Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola Luciperro, te hago unas consultas sobre el amplificador de 300W que me parece muy bueno



La carga minima es de 2 R, en 8 R 260W en 4 R 280W y 4 R 300W mas o menos no es exacto; el THD aproximado es de < .06% 20Hz - 20 KHz, .02% at 1Khz, 1V maxima sensibilidad, 20 a 20Khz, y en este amplificador es posible sustituir el MJE15030 por el TIP41.


----------



## Guest

carlos3333 dijo:
			
		

> tube la oprtunidad de ver uno tuyo, el cual usa el muy popular tl072, y tambien observé el circuito: GAIN&BRIDGE que se muestra en una de tus paginas -muy largas, por cierto-; en fin estoy interesado en armarlo pero para eso necesito de tu claboración.
> necesito que publiques la tableta de circuito impreso de los dos circuitos, osea el pre y GAIN&BRIDGE, para ensanblarlo. una pregunta: puedo usar los dos modulos, osea el pre y luego el de GAIN&BRIDGE. o habra algun problema en eso, espero tu respuesta.


 
Encadenar el PRE y el GAIN&BRIDGE generara bastante distorcion, ensambla el PRE y solo añade de la salida la parte de inversion de fase con su switch, asi lo podras poner en puente y con tonos, no tengo PCB`s de ninguno de esos dos, asi que ay que diseñarlos.


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

hola,amigo luciperro, te estoy eternamente agradecido,por la información , y te muestro el resultado del montaje superficial que realice en la tarjeta que elabore a mano , como no tenia al alcance un transformador ,le improvise una fuente que me proporciona +50-50,y +15-15 para el previo y 12vdc para el ventilador,le conecte de carga una bocina cervin de 18" +una de 12" y un tweeter de bala y suena bien perron, le conecte una guitarra gibson xl y suena de luxe , no le pide nada a los marshall de nueva generacion, te anexo las fotos y pronto te mostrare el de 300w ,claro que lo voy a realizar a mano y alambrarlo igual


----------



## rampa

Ya tengo el amplificador de 100w estereo casi terminado... pero me surgio una duda y es con respecto a los disipadores....
los CS3281 tengo 2 +VCC y 2 -VCC .... viendo el circuito los +VCC pueden ir juntos sin aislacion... pero viendo los -VCC deberian ir aislados o no??? en varias fotografias los vi a los 2 negativos sin aislacion... en definitiva, los 2 CS3281 del lado -VCC deben ir aislados o no?

Gracias.


----------



## Guest

Todos los transistores de salida deben ir aislados sin excepcion. Las alimentaciones de cada canal deben ir con sus respectivos fusibles aunque utilices una sola fuente de alimentacion.


----------



## rampa

Bueno amigos... finalmente termina el amplificador de 100w cedido por luciperro realmente funciona bien.

VIDEO FUENTE SMPS + Ampli 100w:





 

Mil Gracias Luciperro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

rampa dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigos... finalmente termina el amplificador de 100w cedido por luciperro realmente funciona bien.
> VIDEO FUENTE SMPS + Ampli 100w:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pjKVttDJjc
> Mil Gracias Luciperro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Te ha quedado bastante bien el amplificador, solo te haria una recomendacion; y es que si es posible coloques un disipador o adoses un disipador mas grande de los que colocaste a los TIP35C porque se van acalentar al grado de la deriva termica y se te dañaran, colocales mica aislante para que no tengas que cortar el disipador, el encapsulado que conseguiste esta bastante comodo y asi no tendras que utilizar buje. Fuera de eso que bien que te ha trabajado el amplificador.

SALUDOS.


----------



## tabriz

Hola a todos, si desean probar sus amplificador terminados pueden hacerlo poniendo en serie un foco de 100W a la clavija de su amplificador, si el foco enciende demasiado TIENEN UN CORTO no lo conecten directo a la linea ya que se quemara ( al conectarlo con el foco evitamos que se queme y evitamos gastar mas de lo debido)

Si el foco enciende pero eventualmente se apaga o apenas se pone rojo el filamento su amplificador esta bien, incluso pueden hacerlo tocar con el foco puesto pero cuando suban volumen el foco ira encendiendo mas ( es normal por el consumo de corriente). ok espero que les sirva, en la imagen pongo un ejemplo. 

Pd. recueden que es en serie !NO EN PARALELO¡.


----------



## tabriz

Para los que no conocen los aislantes les pongo unas imagenes..


----------



## tabriz

Les dejo una imagen de la colocacion de los aislantes..


----------



## POLI

tabriz dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro tengo un problema con el amplificador de 300W. resulta que los Tip35C se calientan demaciado, y si le subo volumen se queman ( ojo solo de queman los TIP , no la salidas de audio, otra cosa es que en el diagrama aparece un MPS2222 y en la placa de componentes aparece como MPS2709, siendo estos de polaridades diferentes) cual de los dos lleva?..
> sabes por que se calientan los tip? (Los transistores de potencia no se calientan. solo los tip.)
> espero tu respuesta..


 
Perdon ... estas disipando bien los TIP , no sera que estan por encima de la temperatura de trabajo??? quizas los tip sean de mala calidad... yo buscaria el datasheet y compararia los parametros con los medidos en la placa en funcionamiento o sea corrinente tension y temperatura quizas alguno de ellos este excedido , la otra es que por un mal blindaje te este oscilando .
De que circuito de amplificador hablamos??


Hola lucipierro , navegando por varias paginas de electronica me surgiron dos dudas la primera es si existe algun calculo para saber con exactitud los capacitores de fuente necesarios para cada amplificador osea , puede ser que dependan estos de la capacidad de sumuntrar corriente que tenga el transformador?? osea a transformador con menor capacidad de entrgar corriente capacitores mas grandes y a transformador mas grande capacitores mas chicos , se que esto es fundamental para la respuesta en graves , hay alguna limitacion para estos ?? me qustaria saber que dice tu experincia en armado de amplificador .
Mi segunda duda es :siempre considere que los parlantes debian ser de igual potencia o un poco mas por encima de la potencia del amplificador pero en una pagina encontre que por el factor de amortiguamiento y que en la prectica solo son picos de potencia sobre el parlante lo correcto es usar parlantes del 50% de la potencia total rms del amplificador , la verdad que la idea me da un poco de miedo ya que tengo el temor de quemar los parlantes aunque no clipee el amlificador.
Bueno perdona la molestia y nos seguimos viendo en este foro.
Cualquiera que quiera contribuir con el tema esta invitado a ver si hechamos un poco de luz a este tema.

PD: Creo que el tema que esta poco claro en lo qua a audio se refiere


----------



## Pablo16

Luciperro, o quien tenga la respuesta, en el amplificador de 100 watts pones en el diagrama otros transistores de potencia y en la placa usas los MJL3281. a cual le hago caso? otra pregubnta , en caso de que san los MJL3281 hay algun problema si utilizo los MJL3281A?
y en los TIP , hay problema si los encontre como TIP41C y TIP42C???


----------



## rampa

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro, o quien tenga la respuesta, en el amplificador de 100 watts pones en el diagrama otros transistores de potencia y en la placa usas los MJL3281. a cual le hago caso? otra pregubnta , en caso de que san los MJL3281 hay algun problema si utilizo los MJL3281A?
> y en los TIP , hay problema si los encontre como TIP41C y TIP42C???



Si amigo son los TIP41C y TIP42C. los MJL3281A son lo mismo.... pero que precio tienen? te recomiendo que en ves de los 3281 uses los TIP35C y salen 2.5 pesos como caros.

Suerte.


----------



## Guest

POLI dijo:
			
		

> Hola lucipierro , navegando por varias paginas de elctronica me surgiron dos dudas la primera es si existe algun calculo para saber con exactitud los capacitores de fuente necesarios para cada amplificador


 
La teoria dice que es por cada ampere 1000uF a X tension, para los amplificadores que publiqué las medidas son el de 100W estereo 2 capacitores de 4700uF/63V (uno por cada rama de tension); el de 300W 2 capacitores de 4700uF/63V (uno por cada rama de tension) con transformadores independientes para cada canal en la version estereo; el de "DOGFET" 4 capacitores de 6800uF/80V dos por cada rama de tension con un solo transformador para la version estereo y para el amplificador de 500W de inicio del post en el diagrama de al fuente se encuentran los valores y numero de capacitores para cada fuente. 
Los datos te los doy con referencia de que los he armado y probado, trabajando eficientemente.

Para la potencia de las bocinas recuerda que no es algo estandarizado ya que los amplificador tiene cierto factor y las bocinas otro que no es igual para todas, cada marca tiene sus parametros asi que yo te aconsejo si tu preocupacion es el quemarlas, que tu determines que tanto volumen darle, esto a criterio.



			
				Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Luciperro, o quien tenga la respuesta, en el amplificador de 100 watts pones en el diagrama otros transistores de potencia y en la placa usas los MJL3281. a cual le hago caso? otra pregubnta , en caso de que san los MJL3281 hay algun problema si utilizo los MJL3281A?
> y en los TIP , hay problema si los encontre como TIP41C y TIP42C???



En el amplificador de 100W esta la opcion de meter: TIP33C, TIP35C, TIP3055, 2N3055, MJL3281 y hasta MJ15022 o el MJ15024. esto dependiendo de tanto lo economico como del numero que encuentres, con todos trabaja.



SALUDOS.


----------



## tabriz

Hola luciperro, sigo con el mismo problema, los TIP35C se calientan demaciado, a un sin bocina, solo con prenderlo se calientan, te comento que los MJL los remplace por los MJ15024 Todos hechos por ON demiconductors, y los TIP35  los reemplace por otros de mejor calidad pero sigo con el mismo problema, los transistores estan ahislados con sus respectivas micas, los estoy alimentando con 63V +/-,.  El MPS2222 lo coloque desde un principio, cual Cres que sea el problema?, seran los transistores MJ15024? por que ya volvi a armar todo en otra placa para el otro canal y tengo el mismo problema... tendre que reemplazar los TIP35 por otros transistores? Sera mucho voltage de alimentacion?..

espero tu respuesta ,,   saludos..


----------



## Guest

Reemplaza los los TIP35C por los MJ15024, para que no compres mas quita los dos MJ15024 de la mitad de la tarjeta para que te queden solo 8 transistores, y pruebas asi; si aun asi se te siguen calentando entonces algo esta mal con el ensamble ya sea una pista cruzada o algun componente en mal estado o que no es el correcto, ademas revisa al corriente de reposo que debe de ser de 60 mA, si esta por encima de esa corriente al encenderlo sin carga ni señal, es indicacion de que algo esta mal.

SALUDOS.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola a todos, para los que quieren armar el amplificador de 300w, los transistores tip41 (npn) y tip42 (pnp), pueden ser reemplazados sin problemas por el 2SB817  (pnp), TOP3, 12A, 160V, 100W
y el 2SD1047 (npn), TOP3, 12A, 160V, 100W sin problemas   yo ya los monte y trabajan bien, el único inconveniente es para adaptarlos a la placa.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola, los 2N3055 aguantan 60V pero con una resistencia de 100 ohms entre base y emisor, aguantarían cerca de 100V, lo que te dice que se puede usar con una alimentación de +-50V, no más que eso.
Personalmente, no me gustan los 2N3055, prefiero los TIP35C y acá te dejo algunas ventajas:
Vce: 100V, corriente de colector de 25A continuos y 50A pico, mejor disipación de calor, más faciles de montar, valen lo mismo y son más lindos a la vista, jaja. Es mi opinión.


----------



## tabriz

Hola luciperro, ya me quedo el amplificador de 300w,. y voy por el de mosfets, estoy por hacer un transformador toroidal para el amplificador de la primera pagina. solo reemplaze los TIP35 por los MJ15024y listo. otra cosa tengo una pagina en internet y me interesa poder contar con tu permiso para poder poner los archivos en la seccion de proyectos. porfa avisame si puedo..


----------



## Guest

tabriz dijo:
			
		

> Hola luciperro, ya me quedo el amplificador de 300w,. y voy por el de mosfets, estoy por hacer un transformador toroidal para el amplificador de la primera pagina. solo reemplaze los TIP35 por los MJ15024y listo. otra cosa tengo una pagina en internet y me interesa poder contar con tu permiso para poder poner los archivos en la seccion de proyectos. porfa avisame si puedo..


 
Que bien que ya te trabajo el poder de 300W, es raro que los TIP35C no te funcionaran puede que sean de baja calidad o que ya de plano ni sea el numero, pero bueno. Puedes publicar los archivos no hay problema.

SALUDOS.


----------



## bachi

Hola, tienes que tener en cuenta que a muchos transistores no les colocan el numero y la letra al principio de la leyenda como por ejemplo 2SC 2SB 2SA 2SD en el caso tuyo los transistores darlington son 2SD2562 y 2SB1649 adjunto el datasheet de uno ya que este es el complementario del otro y es igual a excepcion de que uno es NPN y el otro es PNP

Saludos


----------



## ing-cel

Pues aquí les dejo unas fotillos del poder de 100w.

daly_66 el pre-amp es este  

Lusiperrro cual es la señal de entrada que necesito


----------



## daly_66

este es el pre que nos dio luci yo estoy usando este


----------



## Guest

ing-cel dijo:
			
		

> Pues aquí les dejo unas fotillos del poder de 100w.
> 
> daly_66 el pre-amp es este
> 
> Lusiperrro cual es la señal de entrada que necesito


 
Ing-cel, te recomiendo que utilices aluminio un poco mas grueso para los tip35C y que le adoses despues otro angulo mas grande de preferencia con mas aletas disipadoras, porque si le dejas ese angulo ve tienes puesto o que le piensas poner, tus transistores se te van a quemar por deriva termica. Otra cosa el sistema de Gain Bridge no lo utilices, voy a publicar otro diseño de ganancia porque esa esta para una sensibilidad muy baja y distorciona un poco, espero subirla esta tarde, nada mas termino de probarla, el amplificador necesita alrededor de 1V de sensibilidad.

SALUDOS.


----------



## ing-cel

Hola pues hoy le he metido corriente al poder de 100w señal aun no.
Le puse el  de 100w previo a la fuente para no quemar nada y estos fueron los resultados:

  +- 47VCD en la fuente ya que utilice 2 transformador de 34V a 2A.
  I en reposo entre 7.6 y 15.6mA

aquí viene lo malo creo   

  El TIP41C y la resistencia de 22ohm a 1w se calientan   

todo lo demás esta en orden

Lusiperrro:
Si ya tome en cuenta el calor que generan de hecho esa aleta va adosada a la caja en la que lo pondré de la cual todo el borde trasero y los laterales son de algo así como coladera de aluminio.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

Hola mi estimado luciperro te comentaba que arme el amplificador de100w pero pues apenas se oye avienta como 1.5V de salida y si le doy mas volumen a la entrada distorsiona como si se saturara
usé los 2n3055, TIP41c, TIP42c, KSP2222 (lo coloque igual que el MPS2222) y los BC556 aun no mido la corriente de reposo por que no se si esta se mide antes del transformador en VCA. 

despues posteo la foto final asi como quedo con los 2n3055 pero voy a tratar de conseguir los tip35 o los MJL los MPS2222 y los MPS2907 para ver si se soluciona el problema o tu como vez luci

perdon luci no habia visto que ya me habias respondido la pregunta que te hize anteriormente
y bueno los 2N3055 pues si son de 7pesos pero pues no sabia que habia mas caros pero pues igual voy a tratar de conseguir los tip35c o los MJL 

saludos!


----------



## Guest

Que tal Michael. Al parecer el montaje de los componentes es correcto, solo faltaria ver al foto final de la tarjeta montada, lo que si de entrada estoy notando es que si los transistores 2N3055 fueron los que utilizaste no te va funcionar bien, porque son de  marca "Mi alegria" (chafas, apocrifos etc...).

Te seguro que si los remplazas por unos MJL3281, MJ15024, TIP35C o ya de plano unos 2N3055 (marca "ON" de 30 pesos), te va funcionar; los otros transistores pequeños estan bien si quieres esos no los reemplaces solo asegurate de que estan montados bien y que coincidan las terminales.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

aqui dejo la foto final luciperro como vez el KSP2222 como reemplazo del  MPS2222? si llegara a estar bien se colocaria de la misma forma? el BC556 si van invertidas las terminales no? y los TIP41C son los mismos que los TIP41 de igual forma el TIP42 y el TIP42C? la corriente de reposo se mide en el primario del transfirmador? el TIP35C  y el MJL3281 se colocan de la misma forma?
perdoname por favor tanta ignorancia luciperro jeje SALUDOS!


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

woooo luciperro!  ya funciona! ya funciona! el amplificador de 100W ya funciono  el error era una tonta soldadura que habia quedado salpicada en uno de los transistores,  de igual  forma cambie los 2N3055 por los TIP35 pero despues de descubrir el error volvi a colocar los 2N y aun con estos de siete pesos el amplificador trabajo  el inconveniente de los tip35 es el encapsulado totalmente metalico asi que como ya queria probarlo y no tenia ala mano dos disipadores decidi probar con unos MJL21191que tenia de deshueso de otro amplificador y aun con estos trabajò nadamas tengo una duda luciperro cual es la impedancia minima en la que se puede utilizar? bueno dejo la foto de como quedo ya finalizaqdo y trabajando y un consejo alos que aun no se animan a construir el suyo y alos que ya lo hicieron pero a un no les funciona:  "este amplificador de 100w funciona ala perfeccion si hacen el pcb como debe ser,  utilizan los transistores adecuados no deberia presentar problema alguno pero si no es asi paciencia y sobre todo busquen bien,  algun error deben de estar cometiendo pero no desesperen  porque cuando lo encuentren van a saber que valio la pena la espera" creo que no tengo mas que decir: GRACIAS LUCIPERRO si algun dia vienes soledad de doblado veracruz avisame para recibirte como te mereces.....  SALUDOS!


----------



## Guest

einstein dijo:
			
		

> hola mi pregunta es la siguiente tengo transistores 2SC3280 originales no se si funcionaria bien el amplificador con estos ya que aca en mi tierra nadams venden copias y no quiero destrosos estos transistores son de menor voltaje y wataje pero que opinas tu luci


 
Que tal einstein. Los 2SC3280 perfectamente te sirven para el amplificador de 100W.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Guest

RALPH dijo:
			
		

> AL AMIGO LUCIPERRO QUISIERA PREGUNTARLE CUANDO DEBO DARLE DE CORRIENTA DE REPOSO AL POTENCIA DOGFET ¿ ESTA BIEN 240 miliamper? , en una primera prueba las resistencias de 2.2k 5w recalientan ligeramente ¿estas trabajan asi? de ante mano un saludo y gracias por las respuesta.


 
La corriente de reposo debe ser entre los 70mA y 90mA, y las resistencias de 2K2 a 5W se van a calentar, esto es normal aunque te sugiero que exista ventilacion en el chasis donde lo penses montar.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Para montar el amplificador de 500W (QSDOG) en el carro se tiene que aislar la fuente de alimentacion y las tierras, ya que el GND de la fuente no debe estar conectada con la GND de la bateria, haciendo esto es posible montarlo, si quieres montar el amplificador para colocarle bocina de graves, te recomiendo que mejor metas uno clase D comercial y te evites la pena de ensamblarlo, ya que existen bocinas que no son posible moverlas con amplificador clase AB, lo comento por experiencia de un par de graves Pionner TWS300 (creo que era el modelo), que intente moverlas con el amplificador de 500W el de Fet`s el de 300W y no lo consegui, hice pruebas con amplificador comerciales como Crown2400, Crest, QSC, Peavey etc... y no consegui nada ni porque fueran AB, G y ni H; solo con uno clase D, haber si alguien nos pudiera dar alguna explcacion o teoria de porve sucede eso con algunas bocinas.

Saludos.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola a todos aqui dejo unos calculos para que rebobinen sus propios transformadores, segun el poder del amplificador que quieran armar  .


----------



## Richardmg26

Hola! ok gracias por la sugerencia,si las R de 1w las puse solo para probar si arrancaba y despues las compraba ya que no tenia de ese valor en 5w...
Entonces soy yo nomas el salado que arme y no me andubo! los tr de salida son Tip35C(4) y Tip 3055 (6) probe hasta con un transformador de 16-0-16 y no arranco...No entiendo como reemplazaste los tips por diodos 
Por ejemplo cuando lo conecto se escucha un ruidito en el parlante que no es para nada molesto ni raro, diria como de funcionamiento normal, también probe conectando y desconectando el parlante y también hace al parecer es el pre creeria yo no se ..
Sigo esperando sugerencias y gracias por la ayuda prestada!


----------



## Guest

Que tal richardmg26. con respecto a tu problema del amplificador de 300W, debes hacer algunos cambios, si bien las resistencias de 1K a 5W si no las colocas a 5W tendras problemas como por ejemplo que se abran internamente aunque no veas que se quemen, ya que si se calientan tan solo en estado de reposo el amplificador, el que alteres TIP31 por 41 no importa, me comentas que los valores de algunos capacitores que estan cambiados, de 47 por 470uF, no me habia percatado, debo corregir eso, te sugiero que retires los transistores de salida, cambies las resistencias de 1W por las de 5W le metas tension y revises la corriente de reposo sin el parlante y dejes la tarjeta asi por unos 5 min y revises hasta que valor sube la corriente; no debe exceder los 140mA despues de eso, coloca 2 transistores de cada orilla, de preferencia que sean los TIP35C, vuelve a conectar la etapa con el parlante y sin nada en la entrada de señal, no se debe escuchar ningun sonido, practicamente como si el parlante no estuviera conectado, y por ultimo aplica señal de entrada y nos cuentas...

SALUDOS.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola gente. He de decir que he visto unas cuantas imágenes que me sorprenden. A la hora de ubicar los disipadores, deberían tener en cuenta que si los transistores no irradian directamente sobre el disipador principal, deben hacerlo sobre uno que sea capaz de transmitir el máximo calor. De lo contrario he visto el efecto "cuello de botella", que su efecto será catastrófico cuando le exijamos pleno rendimiento. El calor no llegará a los disipadores principales. 

Hubo una serie de etapas ELAN que tenía ese problemilla.


----------



## Pablo16

Hola a todos, dejo unas fotos de lo que llevo del amplificador de 100 watts, si pueden dar su opinion se los agradezco. Las soldaduras dejaron un tanto que desear...jejej. Saludos.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

Bueno, el amplificador me funciono muy bien y lo puse a tocar en voces con 4ohms 2 bocinas 15" american sound de 600w. y su tweeter, también lo acompaño con otro para bajos, la alimentacion fue de 66V + / -.   Por otro lado me parece que los MJL no los han falsificado y estos son solo de ON semiconductors y aqui en tijuana cuestan 7.25 Dll. algo como 77.00 pesos. pero en el centro de la republica son mas baras, pero son originales y no vas a tener problemas de que se pongan en corto por sobre carga, los tip son baratos en Steren, pero como te comento a mi no me funcionaron aun cuando me dijeron que eran originales, yo use los MJ15024 de on semiconductors, Fueron 10 transistores por canal y tambien me costaron 8.96 de dolar. pero me funcionaron de maravilla y lo e tenido tocando hasta 3 horas seguidas a casi todo el volumen y no me ha fallado, con los tip solo me tardo como 1 minuto a mitad de volumen, pero prueben tal vez tengan suerte. pronto le voy a subir unas fotos. con respecto al transistor que pusistes no se si funcione pero de preferencia cambialo.

suerte.

ah se olvidava el amplificador se oye bastante fuente en puente a 4 ohms. incluso el vecino de enfrente se molesta por que cuando le subo todo el volumen por mas que le sube a su modular sony de disque 25, 000 + 5,000w y no que tanto presume no lo escucha y hay como 5 mts de calle de casa a casa. 
lo que no sabe es que sus wats solo son peak. pero lo dejo que se emocione. jajaja.


que hay tabriz te agradeceria mucho que subieras unas fotos porque aunque parece que no las fotos ayudan y bastante,  los MJL aca en veracruz andan en 66 pesos pero pues ni modo voy a tener que comprarlos creo que si jala valdrá  la pena oye mira ahi te van unos cambios que hice: (y que talvez por eso no trabaja eficientemente jaja)

alimentacion:  +/-35V  creo que 10A o más
salidas:  D844
drivers: D844
MPS2907: los reemplace por C558B colocados al revez

oye tambien me salieron unas dudas comparando  el pcb y el diagrama por ejemplo:
observalas en el diagrama
en el  diagrama aparecen 680 y en el pcb 420ohms
en el diagrama aparecen tip 41 y 42 y en el pcb tip 31 y 32
en pcb no aparecen los filtros de linea los 47/63V  y los 100nF
3nF es un valor comercial? porque yo tuve que poner tre en paralelo de 1nF

oye tabriz no cupo el diagrama es que lo pase a paint pero te lo encargo que lo cheques no por favor las R de 680 y 420 son las que van donde estan los mps2907 de la entrada los filtros son los de linea y el capacitor de 3n pues va por ahi jaja es que no recuerdo SALUDOS


----------



## joga

Hola a todos, hace tiempo que no visitaba el foro y ahora que entre, me doy cuenta que es impresionante como ha crecido; tambien vi el esquema del amplificador de 300w que subio el amigo luci, y como se me hizo conocido busque en una antigua carpeta de amplificador que tengo y ¡sorpresa¡ es el mismo amplificador que yo arme hace 16 años, ese fue mi primer amplificador y en verdad es un muy buen amplificador , aunque en cuestion de calidad se queda muy corto y es que este amplificador originalmente se hizo para guitarra electrica si no me equivoco. Por otro lado este amplificador necesita de mucha señal de entrada para poder exitarlo por eso algunos que lo han armado dicen que se escucha muy bajo, pero metiendole un buen preamplificador funciona bastante bien, otra cosa es que originalmente esta hecho para una impedancia de 2 Omhs, yo tengo una version posterior a este y con muchas mejoras, en estos dias he estado realizando el diseño de la placa para montarle transistores mjl3281, ya que originalmente lo tenia para 2n3055 en fin en cuanto lo tenga funcionando subo toda la información para quien lo quiera hacer. La ventaja de este circuito es que es totalmente escalable desde 150w hasta 400w RMS por canal (800rms en version estereo), solo hay que modificar la fuente y algunos componenetes, pero el circuito impreso es el mismo, les dejo  una imagen del amplificador, espero probarlo mañana y ya les contare como funciono.


----------



## joga

bueno aqui les dejo las placas del amplificador que estaba haciendo, ya quedo listo; como les comente a este circuito lo pueden armar para potencias entre 150 y 400 wats para esta ultima hay que agregarle transistores , tal como esta el circuito en estas imagenes y alimentandolo con +60/-60 3 amps se obtienen 300w. tambien lo pueden armar con 6 transistores y una fuente de +50/-50 y les da unos 200w en fin se puede jugar con la fuente, Numero de transistores y con la impedancia de las bocinas para obtener la potencia que mas nos convenga.

el diagrama aun no he tenido tiempo copiarlo pero colocando los componentes de la placa funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Guest

Que tal. Siguiendo con los esquematicos de amplificador, les dejo este de la marca MARBATELL de 500W con un desempeño bastante bueno; la alimentacion es de +-90VDC, el transformador debe ser de 64 - 0 - 64 VAC por 10 Amperes para un canal o la misma tension pero 20 amperes para dos canales, yo recomiendo transformadores independientes por canal; la corriente de reposo debe ajustarse a 80mA, todas las resistencias son de 1/4 o 1/2 watt a excepcion de las que estan marcadas a 1 y 5W, sensibilidad de entrada 1Vpp la carga minima de impedancia es de 2 Ohms.

PD. No tengo PCB de este amplificador, haber si alguien se lo avienta jejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Richardmg26

Hola! Como estas? Quiero comentarles q ya termine de armar el amplificador de 300w presentado x luci y la verdad q es una bestia. Lo unico es q debes de tener un buen pre. Lo tengo con un transformador q me tira 50-0-50 de un aiwa creeria q puedo alimentar 2 etapas. Ahora posteo las fotos...


----------



## Razorback

*Hola*, aquí dejo el post de este pre-amplificador que encontre en la web, está basado en el operacional *TL064*, es bastante versatil ya que permite una entrada para -10 db, 0 dB e +10 dB que ajusta la sensibilidad, cubriendo así la mayoría de los dispositivos. El circuito es alimentado por +9v y para evitar la necesidad de una fuente simétrica, se usa IC1b, para crear una masa estable virtual. El condensador C7 desacopla la salida del divisor de tensión R12/R13, proporcionando una masa virtual exactamente a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Espero ayudar en algo. Salu2


----------



## tiagodj71

holas amigos e terminado otro amplificador el de luciperro me parece que si camina muy bien el de joga no lo e terminado por que no se como remplazar unas resistencias que son de 2w y aca solo consigo las de 1w por eso no lo e terminado pero los dos me parecen muy buenos gracias por todo si alguno de ustedes me puede orientar un poco mas les agradeceria por que realmente me estoy metiendo de lleno en lo de la electronica me parece un mundo fascinante y sobre lo del audi gracias a todos


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Te quedó muy bueno. Después contanos como camina! jeje!

Respecto a las resistencias de 2W, si conseguís de 1W lo que podés hacer es poner dos del doble del valor original en paralelo, por ejemplo: si la original es de 1K, ponés dos de 2K en paralelo. No vas a conseguir del doble de valor exacto, en el ejemplo vas a encontrar de 2,2K. Hay que ver en el circuito pero seguramente no es un valor tan crítico.


----------



## tiagodj71

Ayuda pleace el amplificador de luciperro de 300w todo lindo conecte a la fuente que tengo de salida 30-0-30 y rectificada me da 42+ 0 42- le puse con el foco de proteccion que se pone al alimentar la fuente lo encendi y no paso nada   dije esto funciona al momento de conectar el parlante que tengo para las pruevas el foco de proteccion se enciende y el parlante tiende a empujarce para afuera y con un sonido constante de buuuuuuuuu demen una mano pleace les agradeceria mucho su ayuda y su orientacion ya que realmente no se casi nada de electronica gracias de antemano


----------



## Guest

tiagodj71 dijo:
			
		

> Ayuda pleace el amplificador de luciperro de 300w todo lindo conecte a la fuente que tengo de salida 30-0-30 y rectificada me da 42+ 0 42- le puse con el foco de proteccion que se pone al alimentar la fuente lo encendi y no paso nada dije esto funciona al momento de conectar el parlante que tengo para las pruevas el foco de proteccion se enciende y el parlante tiende a empujarce para afuera y con un sonido constante de buuuuuuuuu demen una mano pleace les agradeceria mucho su ayuda y su orientacion ya que realmente no se casi nada de electronica gracias de antemano


 
Tienes que revisar bien el PCB despues de haberlo ensamblado como lo son que no tengas pistas cruzadas, soldaduras frias o componentes mal colocados o de valor incorrecto, recuerda que los transistores de salida al colocarlos al aluminio deben tener su mica aislante, coloca en cada alimentacion tanto en +VCC como en -VDD fusibles de 1 ampere, no le coloques el foco en serie, y revisa la corriente de reposo al encenderlo no debe de superar los 80mA, comunmete siempre esta entre los 60 y 70mA, si todo esta bien al alimentarlo puedes colocarle el parlante mientras tanto no conectes nada.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

luciperro o alguien que sepa  si el amplificador de 100w se puede alimentar con +-75V usando los MJL3281 por que lo hice con los tip31 pero se volaron en caso de que se pueda como que potencia final estaria manejando? SALUDOS!!!


----------



## einstein

Michael keidens fernety dijo:
			
		

> luciperro o alguien que sepa  si el amplificador de 100w se puede alimentar con +-75V usando los MJL3281 por que lo hice con los tip31 pero se volaron en caso de que se pueda como que potencia final estaria manejando? SALUDOS!!!


no soy luciperro pero yo lo que hice le aumente 2 transistores por lado( tip35 ) o sea quedo de 4 por rama puse filtros mas grandes de 100v y los pre drivers puse el mje15030 y 31
y le meti +-65 volts y no tengo problemas con el me da un amplificación muy muy buena me levanta unas bocinas platinum de 500w de carro de 12" en cajon sellado las mueve que parece de clase d y se escucha ufffffff con decirte que los vidrios de la casa bibran con ganas


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

no soy luciperro pero yo lo que hice le aumente 2 transistores por lado( tip35 ) o sea quedo de 4 por rama puse filtros mas grandes de 100v y los pre drivers puse el mje15030 y 31
y le meti +-65 volts y no tengo problemas con el me da un amplificación muy muy buena me levanta unas bocinas platinum de 500w de carro de 12" en cajon sellado las mueve que parece de clase d y se escucha ufffffff con decirte que los vidrios de la casa bibran con ganas[/quote]

oye einstein gracias por contestar.  oye que tip35 metiste los que vienen en encapsulado totalmente metalicos de U$1.2  o los que vienen aislados originales esque ami se me volaron instantaneamente son de los chafas y los perdrivers metiste el mje15030 en lugar de los tip41y42 entonces estos no aguantan los +-75V y como cuanta potencia crees que te aviente mas o menos? SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## crazysound

Hola queridos audiófilos, esta consulta va para los que tienen un poco más de experiencia. He armado este amplificador a FET's y cuando lo conecto a la fuente de alimentación - sin los fet's de salida - me aparece en los zener 0,5V en el de la rama neg. y 2,5V en el de la positiva. Me parece que no está bien pero como es el primero que armo con estos bichos no los quiero quemar tan rápido. Espero que alguno tenga una respuesta.

Gracias amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hacer un estimado es bastante dificil, si revisaste todo el circuito, intenta mover MUY, MUY, MUY despacio P1 busca sobre R34 unos 4 VCC y fijate que pasa sobre R17 y R16, el valor deveria ser cercano a 0 VCC respecto de punto medio de la fuente.
Si no lo logras hay algo mal en las etapas anteriores


----------



## crazysound

Que tal fogonazo, el tema es que no he conectado los transistores de salida por lo tanto tampoco r16 y r17. Pero por más que mueva el preset en r34 siempre hay 0,3V y Vce sí varía (entre 1,5V y 9,5V). Y sigo teniendo ese voltaje asimétrico que comenté antes de 0,5V y 2,5V en los zener. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola queridos audiófilos, esta consulta va para los que tienen un poco más de experiencia. He armado este amplificador a FET's y cuando lo conecto a la fuente de alimentación - sin los fet's de salida - me aparece en los zener 0,5V en el de la rama neg. y 2,5V en el de la positiva. Me parece que no está bien pero como es el primero que armo con estos bichos no los quiero quemar tan rápido. Espero que alguno tenga una respuesta.
> 
> Gracias amigos.



Hola. Los zeners están para no darle más de 13V al gate de los mosfet's, son como una protección.
A los zerners les llega la diferencia de tensión que produce el multiplicador de Vce, en este caso 3V.
El hecho de que no sea simétroco tiene que ver con que nada está polarizando a la línea de salida porque no le conectaste los fet's y los zeners todavía no conducen, ya que la tensión no supera los 13V. Para no quemar nada y probarlo, yo le conectaría un par de fet's y le pondría (de más está decirlo) la famosa lámpara en serie con la red eléctrica.


----------



## Fogonazo

Francisco Galarza tiene algo de razon, pero yo no pondria en riesgo nada todavia, intenta poner R11 a tierra y fijate que pasa (La pata opuesta a R10).
Y en esta condicion (R11 a tierra) vuelve a medir la tension sobre R34 y ajusta P1


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, ya le conecté los fet's,  no saltaron y tampoco calientan sin carga (buena noticia). Pero hay 40mV en la salida que no es lo ideal. Cuando muevo el preset me varía la tensión de las compuertas, ahora está en aprox. 2,5V c/u. Quisiera saber cómo se calibran estos bichos. Se puede eliminar esa tensión en la salida?
Gracias por sus aportes.

Francisco, lo tengo armado en una placa experimental.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola. Se calibran poniendo un amperímetro en serie con los mosfets de salida. Ajustás el preset hasta lograr unos 20mA por cada mosfet. Este es un valor que puede variar según gustos, hay quienes usan 10mA y quienes llegan hasta 100mA


----------



## Fogonazo

Bueno, Francisco me gano de mano, yo te iva a decir + o - 100 mA de la etapa de salida, (solamente la etapa de salida), en la pagina de donde sacaste el circuito deveria estar el valor exacto, es bastante importante para evitar un tipo de distorsion.


----------



## Fogonazo

Como me entere que fueron buenos chicos, se portaron bien y tomaron toda la sopa les voy a hacer un regalito.
Por si no lo saben, este sujeto es diseñador de audio muy bueno y con una larga trayectoria de circuitos excelentes.

1) El circuito actualizado por el propio autor.
2) Diseño PCB.
3) Distribución de componentes.
4) Detalles de construcción.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, de nuevo yo, estoy calibrando el amplificador - ahora está con un solo par de fet's (IRFP240/9240) - cuando mido la corriente en uno de ellos da 8,5mA y 3,4V de gate y se siente algo de temperatura en los dos. Qué hago bajo un poco más la corriente?
Me parece que te referís al consumo general del circuito amigo fogonazo.
Gracias a los dos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Los 100 mA son SOLAMENTE de la etapa de salida, si mides todo el resto sera mucho mayor.
Sobre las resistencias de 0.22 Ohms deberias tener 0,0044 VCC y bastante parejo en todos los Fet, si tienes alguno muy desparejo te sugiero que lo cambies.
Esto se hace sin señal de audio y preferentemente con la entrada de audio cortocircuitada a tierra.


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Fogonazo, tuve que dejar la corriente del fet en 5mA (acordate que tengo solo un par conectado) para que no calentara. Lo voy a dejar conectado un tiempo y después la prueba de fuego.
Después le comentaré los resultados. Gracias por compartir su experiencia y esto tan lindo que es el audio!

He probado el amplificador con audio y suena con distorsión cuando la tensión de una compuerta tiene menos de 3V, pero si le subo esa tensión hasta que suene bien (mas de 3V) también sube la corriente y calienta el par de transistores (acuérdense que solo hay dos fet's conectados). Alguien tiene alguna  respuesta? No creo que haya que conectar los 8?
Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Justamente, la corriente de reposo es para evitar la distorsión por cruce. No hay problema con que se calienten un poco. Probá con cuanta corriente suena bien. Debe andar por los valores que dijimos


----------



## crazysound

Hola francisco, entiendo lo que decís pero no creo que sea correcto que caliente sin señal, lo más raro es que no tienen la misma tensión de puerta y calienta más el de mayor tensión.  Otra cosa rara, cuando puenteo la resistencia de 10ohms que toca masa, pasa a tener más tensión la  compuerta que tenía menos. Ahora así me parece que lo puedo ajustar, tengo 3,25V en c/compuerta y un consumo de 2mA en el de la rama negativa. Si le doy más calienta. 
Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Que caliente no significa que funcione mal. Imaginate que el mosfet está disipando 70V x la corriente que le circule, si suponés 20mA serían 1.4W.
Como es corriente de reposo, justamente es la que circula sin señal y por lo tanto provoca algo de calor.


----------



## crazysound

Estoy de acuerdo con vos, creo que leíste mal, es de solo 2mA. Probé con 10mA por un fet y  calienta demasiado. Cuando pueda lo voy a probar con los 4 por rama y ver que pasa.
Te agradesco mucho tu ayuda. Son unos amigazos virtuales!
Después te aviso como me vá y si tuve que hacer alguna modificación.


----------



## tabo_ger

hola ya casi termino el amplificador de 100watt de luciperro el unico incoveniente es q no logro entender la conexion del ""GAIN&BRIDGE"" a ver si alguien me saca de estas dudas :

1) tiene 2 entradas "INA" Y "INB" si la idea es inyectar una señal  para q luego los 2 circuitos en puente levanten esa misma cual uso?

2)estando la llave en "bridge" el conexionado del parlante seria  las 2 salidas de la bobina en cada extremo del parlante? y la masa no se conecta?

por favor agradesco mucho si me sacan estas dudas! y ni hablar si hay un circuito en modo bridge como para el amplificador este de 100watt q se vea el parlante conectado!!

Mil gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Para "crazysound"  cuando dices que los fet tienen distinto voltaje de compuerta a que te refieres, contra que lo mides y en que condicion.


----------



## crazysound

Hola fogonazo, es la tensión de gate con respecto a masa, o la tensión de zener (ya que la pata en común es la salida del amplificador y también tiene 0V)


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

tabo_ger dijo:
			
		

> hola ya casi termino el amplificador de 100watt de luciperro el unico incoveniente es q no logro entender la conexion del ""GAIN&BRIDGE"" a ver si alguien me saca de estas dudas :
> 
> 1) tiene 2 entradas "INA" Y "INB" si la idea es inyectar una señal para q luego los 2 circuitos en puente levanten esa misma cual uso?
> 
> 2)estando la llave en "bridge" el conexionado del parlante seria las 2 salidas de la bobina en cada extremo del parlante? y la masa no se conecta?
> 
> por favor agradesco mucho si me sacan estas dudas! y ni hablar si hay un circuito en modo bridge como para el amplificador este de 100watt q se vea el parlante conectado!!
> 
> Mil gracias!!


 
Hola tabo_ger el circuito tiene efectivamente dos entradas como tu lo dices INA INB para que tengas la opcion de manejar el amplificador en mono o en estereo (moviendo la llave) o sea si analizas el circuito te podras dar cuenta que cuando mueves la llave al modo bridge el preamplificador de B queda practicamente inactivo y solo manejas la señal de A es decir al amplificador A le vas a meter la señal que sale del preamplificador A (la que esta en la parte superior derecha) y que va tal y como sale del pre y al amplificador B se la vas a meter desfasada 180 grados que es la que sale de la llave marcada como salida B , y si lo quieres utilizar en modo estereo entonces tendras que mover la llave y en este momento la señal desfasada sera la que quede inutilizada pasando al amplificador A la señal preamplificada de A y al amplificador B la señal preamplificada de B.
cuando lo usas em modo bridge el parlante ira conectado a las salidas de ambos amplificador ya no sera con respecto a masa el positivo del parlante ira ala salida de A y el negativo ala salida de B espero haberte ayudado. y recordandote que me interesan los circuitos de la bateria midi que tienes  y si se te parece otra duda con respecto al amplificador de 100w (que ya tengo armado) no dudes en preguntar SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Aqui un esquematico de un amplificador Clase D. Esta vesion la pongo como prototipo, ya que se le haran modificaciones, entre ellas proteccion de corriente, cortocircuito, caida-falta de tension y temperatura. Algunos datos sobre el amplificador son: Alimentacion variable entre 20y 80VDC tension simple, alimentacion de drivers 12V, posibilidad de cambiar el tipo de transistor de conmutacion y agregar mas en paralelo para potencias mayores, impedancia minima 1Ohm, la potencia es variable dependiendo de la alimentacion e impedancia de carga; oscilando entre 30W a 500W RMS aproximadamente.


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

hola a todos me surgieron unas dudas a ver si alguien puede ayudarme 
Cual es la diferencia entre amplificador clase AB y un clase D?
los amplificador que se usan en autos de que clase son?
de que forma puedo saber la potencia que esta saliendo en cierto momento o sea si yo por ejemplo pongo el control del volumen en 1/4 y el amplificador es de 100w teoricamente deben estar saliendo 25w pero realmente como puedo saberlo?
y porque algunos amplificador utilizan transistores npn para la parte positiva y  pnp para la parte negativa como el amplificador comercial de la marca peavy 800?
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Michael keidens fernety dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos me surgieron unas dudas a ver si alguien puede ayudarme
> Cual es la diferencia entre amplificador clase AB y un clase D?
> los amplificador que se usan en autos de que clase son?
> de que forma puedo saber la potencia que esta saliendo en cierto momento o sea si yo por ejemplo pongo el control del volumen en 1/4 y el amplificador es de 100w teoricamente deben estar saliendo 25w pero realmente como puedo saberlo?
> y porque algunos amplificador utilizan transistores npn para la parte positiva y  pnp para la parte negativa como el amplificador comercial de la marca peavy 800?
> SALUDOS!!!!!



Hola, un amplificador AB, se dice que es "lineal" porque a la salida entrega la tension de entrada multiplicada por la ganancia, la diferencia de tension entre la salida y la alimentación la disipan los transistores en forma de calor.
Los amplificador clase D trabajan conmutando mosfets, en corte y saturación, por lo que casi no disipan. Trabajan modificando el tiempo que conduce el mosfet. La salida es "cuadrada" pero con un integrador (filtro pasa bajos) se consigue una señal bastante limpia.
Generalmente los clase D se usan para bajas frecuencias.
Los amplificador de auto antes eran AB, lo más común, pero ahora con las altas potencias que quieren los pisteros usan clase D.
Los amplificador AB usan o mosfets o bipolares a la salida. Lo más común es la simetría complementaria (npn y pnp). Algunos usan cuasicomplementaria (npn - npn)


----------



## Emilio E.

Hola yo soy nuevo en esto y me sucedió lo siguiente, arme el amplificador de ladelec 400w pero para probarlo no le agregue los dos últimos transistores de potencia, pero si los dos anteriores, me supuse que tenia que larga 200w, lo enchufe por primera vez y me izo un ruido a carga y descarga, “”uuuu..pup.uuu..pup…..””. lo desenchufe y lo revise, pero estaba bien, lo cambie de posición a los cables para que no se crucen entre si, lo encendí y anduvo por un ratito le acerque la mano a la entrada de audio e izo ruido de todo tipo, asta ahora normal, y de repente se encendió la resistencia de 33 (¿¿eso fue por que no pudo aguantar la potencia que hubo en ella?? ) si me pudiesen solucionar esto se los agradecería mucho. Es un proyecto de fin de año y si no me anda estoy en el horno.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fijate los TIP42 y TIP41 si no estan en corto, si alguno de los exitadores esta en corto posiblemente tu etapa de salida se alla quemado, o sea revisa todos los tr de potencia


----------



## Emilio E.

Me fije los tip y ninguno estaba puenteado, pero los  trns. de potencia se avían cortocircuitado la base y el colector en los dos que puse. Por que puede haber sido?


----------



## Fogonazo

Existen varias posibilidades, la primera que se me ocurre es que sean transistores falsificados (Si te interesa el tema de falsificacion busca en el foro).
Antes de comprar otro juego de transistores consiguete una lampara comun de alumbrado de 25 W con su portalampara, y la intercalas en la alimentacion del transformador de poder (Sobre los 220 VCA), esto limitara a futuro posibles quemaduras de transistores.
En tu circuito SIN los transistores de salida y este encendido, con la entrada cortocircuitada a maza deverias tener sobre los punto B+ y B- unos + - 0,8 respecto de punto medio, si no tienes esto hay que revisar todo lo anterior.


Edit
Me olvidaba, si se te vaporizo la res. de 33 Ohms fijate tambien si no tienes en corto el 2sc2229 que va conectado a la res. de 10 KOhms o invertidos los TIP41 con el TIP42 de exitacion


----------



## Guest

Que tal a todos. No se confundan con los esquematicos de los amplificador !, el amplificador "clase D" lleva alimentacion simple de 80VDC y no tension simetrica, del que hablan como amplificador clase D y se estan confundiendo es el DOGFET (ATL) y el hecho de que lleva transistores Fet`s para la potencia no quiere decir que sea calse D, no es mas que un simple amplificador "clase AB".

Con respecto alo del amplificador de 300W, en efecto es el esquematico de un cabezal marca Peavey, con algunas alteraciones; el que se le coloque mas transistores es para dividir la corriente que va circular por los transistores y el calor que disipe, el colocar mas transistores no aumenta la potencia.

Los remplazos de los Fet`s en el amplificador de 500W se deben buscar de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de los que se marcan en el diagrama, para sustituir por otro tipo de encapsulado es necesario hacerle respectivas modificaciones, ese diseño de amplificador es de alguna marca conocida, pero no he podido encontrar hasta el momento a que aparato pertenece, ya que la copia fue de la "copia" (perdon por lo redundante), aunque yo le he encontrado similitud a diseños de QSC y la nueva serie de Peavey por la configuracion de la salida, si alguien encuentra el esquematico "original" que lo publique para tener bien los datos.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Pablo16

Buenas! Para quien le sirva, les dejo el PCB del preamplificador con TL072 publicado por Luciperro. Es en version ESTEREO. Incluye fuente de alimentación: Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

USH descubri un error. En el potenciometro del TREBLE de su patita 1 sale un capacitor de 0.022uF que debe ir a GND: 
-en el preamp L esta casi corregido, solo que sigue unido a la R3 y a la pataa 1 de BASS. En el lado R esta igual pero sin pista a GND.

Otra aclaracion,como se puede observar los potenciometros no van montados directo a la placa. ya que no estan los 3 puestos en la misma posicion.

Una Disculpa.


----------



## TEO_RAZA

Hola amigo Luciperro , sabes tengo una duda , yo arme tu fuente smps y el amplificador de 100w , se supone que la alimentación máxima del amplificador es de +-50v , lo estoy haciendo funcionar con +-50v

Al hacerlo funcionar a maxima potencia la alimentacion cae a +-45v , mi duda es si yo le pongo +-55v a la fuente no se quemara el amplificador ? Ya que asimilo que la tensión caerá a +-50v , eso era amigo Luciperro , o si alguien del foro me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería

Chau saludos a todos .


----------



## Guest

Que tal. Bueno en realidad la caida de tension es normal en cualquier amplificador y 10V de caida es aceptable, ahora bien lo que puedes hacer es darle mas espiras al secundario para que pudiera tener un margen de caida de tension mas grande, yo nunca he alimentado el de 100W con mas de +-50VDC, pero si lo quieres hacer solo asegurate de que los capacitores esten por encima de los 63V.

Saludos.

P.D. Te felicito ha quedado muy bien todo montado en tu automovil, se ve que le has invertido bastante tiempo.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Alguien hizo o tiene o conoce algo mas acerca de este circuito *Marshall 3310 *, he visto en muchos lugares el esquemático pero no esta claro y estaría de mas construirlo, si alguien tiene algo o puede aclarar algo de éste circuito. ya que estaría bueno construirlo, gracias.


----------



## Razorback

Hola a todos, les cuento que terminé el amplificador de 100w pero al momento de conectarlo me surge un problema: coloqué dos resistencias de 10 Ohms x 7w por rama a manera de protección (gracias a dios) y me encuentro con que los transistores de salida (3281) de la rama positiva se calientan en demasía y muy rápido mientras que los de la rama negativa permanecen tivios (practicamente fríos al tacto), ademas tengo cerca de -13v de continua a la salida, alguien que me ayude por favor ya que le he invertido mucho tiempo a este proyecto y sería frustrante que no funcione. Ya revisé los valores de las resistencias, la ubicación de los componentes, y desolde todos los transistores para probarlos y están correctos. También cercioré de que las pistas del pcb no estén cruzadas o haciendo mal contacto ademas de soldaduras frías. El único reemplazo que utilicé fué BC546 en lugar de 2N2222 (conectado al revés ya que difieren en su patillaje). Otra cosa, en la lista de componentes me figura un cap de 100nf, donde va?...ya que en el esquemático me figuran tres de 1nf. Espero su ayuda...muchas gracias


----------



## Guest

Que tal Razorback, revisa que no este pegando algun aluminio de los drivers con los componentes en el PCB ya que noto como que estan muy juntos, segun al foto que colocas, tambien no te olvides de aislar los transistores de salida con sus respectivas micas (cosa que ya a alguien le ocurrio siendo ese  todo el problema), por el remplazo del 2N2222 por el BC no ay problema alguno y por ultimo es recomendable que no se utilicen transistores "2SC3281" si no estan seguros de que sean de buena calidad, por aquello de la falsificacion que existe.

Saludos.


----------



## tabriz

Hola, tanto tiempo sin postear, es que gane una beca a japon (presumo   ). 


Razorback
si tienes problemas aun sin las salidas de audio es posible que esten fallando las polarizaciones de los drivers. checa los drivers (desconectalos no los midas puestos), y checa la corriente si esta es muy elevada aun, seguro algo esta mal puesto sin no, es posible que sean los drivers( mal colocados, tienen alteracion, o algo mas), reviza bien todas las resistencias, algun filtro mal, otra cosa para que pusistes las micas? las lleva? si las lleva no veo que tenga puestos los aislantes del tornillo, si deve llevar mica y no pusiste el del tornillo haces corto de todos modos, reviza bien. checa que no esten invertidos los drivers los PNP son de voltage negativo y los NPN son de voltage positivo,

Ejp. : PNP--   collector   -35v
         NPN--   collector  +35v

el voltage es solo figurativo pero la polaridad deve ser de ese modo., 

Ahh, lo olvidaba los drivers se calientan sin las salidas de audio?
saludos.


----------



## Razorback

Hola Tabriz, leyendo tu post desolde nuevamente los driver y pude darme cuenta que el tip42c estaba malo, lo reemplace y funcionó de una. La verdad estoy muy contento. Ahora, otra consulta, el amplificador en reposo a la salida me da 65ma, luego de funcionar un rato, 30 minutos aprox. cuando corto la alimentación, y vuelvo a encenderlo me aparecen 1,6vcd en la salida acompañado de un zumbido y permanecen allí hasta que desconecto un terminal del altavoz, vuelvo a conectarlo y funciona a la perfección....así siempre me hace lo mismo hasta que desconecto un terminal y otra vez funciona. Es normal?....que puede estar pasando. Muchas Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## tabriz

Razorback, pueden ser las salidas de audio,  desoldalas y checalas denuevo, usa el Ohmetro, no la funcion de medir diodos, ok?., bueno si todo esta bien, en algunas ocasiones esto pasa por una polarizaciomn incorrecta, y es por eso que se genera ese ruido al encenderlo, pero si no tiene bocina puesta este amplificador tendera a polarizar bien, solucion?: pues me respondo a mi mismo, un relay con retardo, que cuando lo enciendas despues de 7 segundos se active y no se apague hasta que apagues el amplificador, ahhhh!, y como logramos eso?'?, R: con el siguiente esquema, el voltage es de 24V, a 48V, pero recuerda que los relay deven ser del voltage que ocupes. vale?


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola a todos  aqui mando unas fotos del amplificador de 300w que publico luciperro (mas vale tarde q nunca... je je), con su fuente de alimentación. Es un buen amplificador, solo que le tienes que poner un buen preamplificador.


----------



## ciri

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> Alguien hizo o tiene o conoce algo mas acerca de este circuito *Marshall 3310 *, he visto en muchos lugares el esquemático pero no esta claro y estaría de mas construirlo, si alguien tiene algo o puede aclarar algo de este circuito. ya que estaría bueno construirlo, gracias



Había un forero que creo que sabía bastante de los Marshall, y le gustaban mucho, si lo encuentro te digo el nombre..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Ahí va este circuito que he encontrado por la red. Tiene toda la pinta de ser de Elextor. Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Que tal a todos, aqui muestro las primeras pruebas de un amplificador clase D con el circuito integrado IRS2092


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

hola luciperro e aqui unas fotos del amplificador de 300 en puente ,use transistores mj15024g en total 32 y suena de pelos le cargue un bafle cervin vega  con cuatro de 18  pulgadas por canal y truena muy rico, y eso que la tension en mi aldea oscilaba entre 95vac y 125vac de red. estos amplificadores si que suenan,gracias por tu gran aporte.  saludos a todos los foreros y que tengan buen inicio de año y materialicen sus sueños.


----------



## Dr. Frankenstein

hola luciperro, ahora te envio estas fotos del amplificador de 500w , aunque me fallo el diseño de la placa ( se me olvido el sistema de proteccion) pero lo anexe  en una placa perforada, y funciona bien perron pronto te mostrare ya ensamblado en su chasis, tanto me gusto su poderoso sonido que ya estoy pensando armarlo en puente.


----------



## Elvis!

Hola gente!

Lo que hoy me trae por aca es una duda que se me planteo hace unos dias...
Un amigo me encargo que arme un amplificador de 30W para instalarlo en su motocicleta..
Y elegi este amplificador..mas que nada por sus excelentes prestaciones..

Ahora bien!..el audio proviene de un I-Pod...y la alimentacion para el amplificador de una bateria..

El problema es q no se donde va la conectado el I-Pod...supondo q donde dice VIn..pero en que otra parte?
Y en parlante lo tengo que conetar tambien al negativo de la bateria?

Bueno..les dejo el diagramas!..

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## mnicolau

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente!
> 
> Lo que hoy me trae por aca es una duda que se me planteo hace unos dias...
> Un amigo me encargo que arme un amplificador de 30W para instalarlo en su motocicleta..
> Y elegi este amplificador..mas que nada por sus excelentes prestaciones..


 
Buenas, la entrada de audio va en VIn y masa, el parlante en la pista correspondiente y también a masa, fijate que están los símbolos. Ahora... la mínima tensión de alimentación es de 16V, cómo vas a hacer para alimentarlo en una moto? Tenés que buscar un circuito de 12V.

Saludos


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola una pregunta este amplificador de 30 son 30rsm reales? si armo dos placas para hacerlo stereo me ira para la compu?mi pregunta es porque mi equipo de audio tiene mas o menos esa potencia y tira re groso si me sirve lo armo y sino tambien para probar ejeje


----------



## mnicolau

VIKINGOXXX dijo:
			
		

> hola una pregunta este amplificador de 30 son 30rsm reales? si armo dos placas para hacerlo stereo me ira para la compu?mi pregunta es porque mi equipo de audio tiene mas o menos esa potencia y tira re groso si me sirve lo armo y sino tambien para probar ejeje


 
Hola, siempre hay que revisar la hoja de datos de los integrados...
El LM1875 alimentado con +-25V, entrega unos 25 W con una THD de 1% y una carga de 8 Ohm.
Si lo alimentás con +-30V se pueden obtener unos 32W con la misma carga y THD.
Mayor potencia, mayor distorción. Para estos integrados debés contar con un transformador que te entregue la tensión simétrica requerida. 

Si querés alimentar el amplificador usando la fuente de la pc, te recomiendo el TDA7377 que es estéreo, por 20$ lo tenés armado y con una muy linda potencia...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html


----------



## ricardodeni

Hola gente del foro, este tema de los amplificadores me gusta desde siempre, felicito a todos por lo bien que se trata el tema en este foro,ya me voy a poner en campaña para armar el de 300 que esta publicado, mientras queria hacer un aporte y a ver que les parece,subo el circuito de la etapa de salida de un amplificador fender de bajo de 100W rms muy muy sencillo pero el problema es que lleva el operacional MC1436 que en argentina no se consigue y para reemplazarlo por un TL081 hay que modificar las resistencias que alimentan al integrado,eso no es problema,pero supongo que habria que modificar alguna realimentacion para que el amplificador tire lo mismo que con el MC. que les parece?
  tambien subo el circuito de la etapa de salida de un ampeg de 150W rms en 4 ohm,este lo estamos armando con un amigo,cuando este terminado subo fotos y pcb.
  espero que les guste, saludos, ricardo.


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola el mc1436 lo tienen esta en www.rodaonline.com pero esta 40 dolares mas o menos aca paso un circuito mono de 100w se puede llegar a hacer??[/url]


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola les dejo la foto del montaje de luciperro me falta ponerle los 2n3055 son mas baratos y me gustan esteticamente jajaja


----------



## Pablo16

Hola sergio, a mi me funcionó bien ese amplificador a la primera, le conectaba 2 woofer de 15" por canal y suena muy bien.

Si le pones un preamplificador suena todavía mejor.

Te dejo la lista de componentes. Yo utilicé los TIP35C por la gran diferencia de precio $ con los MJL.

Cuenta como te va.

Salu2


----------



## sergiox

Y que tipo de disipadores  le pusieron al amp de 100w?, asi de pasada los compro tambien 

saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Hola sergio.

Primero le puse un angulo de aluminio así como en la foto de Luciperro, ese atornillado a la placa con los transistores.

A la parte vertical le atornille 3 disipadores de estos :







Mide 75 mm de largo por 83 mm de ancho y 25 mm de alto.

Con 2 así y un ventilador no creo que haga falta más. De todas formas le puse ventilador 

Acuerdate de ponerle aislantes a los transistores, alguien no le había puesto y no le funcionaba el amplificador por eso.  8) 

-Saludos-

Te adjunto la foto del amplificador de luci por si no la viste.


----------



## lapaglia20

me pasaron este circuito de 200w, disen que hay armandolo con el preamplificador y suena excelente
¿esto es asi?QUE OPINAN o algun otro circuito de este poder.desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## kanon

Oye que opinas de este este esta completo protecciones y todo el rollo y es muy similar atu diagrama.  Echale un ojais te anepso su fuente tambien..Saludos


----------



## sergiox

hola a todos !
queria comentarles que el amplificador de luci andubo  perfecto . 
lo que si es que lo tengo con un woofer en 8ohms y me parece que no tira tanto .
quisiera saber con que impedancia me tengo que manejar para este amplificador ?
lo tengo alimentado con 50vdc 3A en etapa mono 
saludos![/code]


----------



## luis_sonido

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Acá les dejo un diseño clásico y muy conocido.
> Es el famoso amplificador de 130W con los 2N3055.
> Personalmente, como no me gustan esos transistores, los reemplacé por los TIP35 que valen lo mismo, son de mayor tensión, mayor corriente, mayor potencia y encapsulado plástico.


 

Al fin lo encontre, este es el circuito que me copie de una potencia que decian ser plaqueta Fapesa, andaba demasiado bien, pero a mi me quema transistores y no tiene la misma calidad de sonido, como se lo ajusta bien?


----------



## alexx_57

Hola aca les dejo un pcb del preamplificador y sistema bridge de Luciperro, esta probado y funciona ok, esta hecho con el eagle. es en version estereo usa dos tl072 y un tl071.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Hola alex. 

Podrías ponerlo en algún formato .jpg .gif .pdf ? Los que no tenemos Eagle nos quedamos sin verlo  

Saludos y Gracias.
AQUI LO TIENES EN PDF


----------



## joako666

hola Luciperrro soy solo un aficionado a la electronica y la utilizo ya que soy musico y me construyo mis propios amplificador.
Encontre ente amplificador pero tiene una proteccion a corto que no se como se alimenta, si me pudiero hacer el favor de echarle una miradita le agradeceria mucho.
Hay va el pdf.

saludos a todos


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos! Lo que hoy me traer por aca es una pequeña duda!
Estoy tratando de armar un amplificador constante con un 2n3055 y el circuito que se puede ver debajo..Lo que no se es que valor deben tener los componentes pasivos,con que voltaje puede alimentar todo y que voltaje tendra el voltaje de salida...el de entrada por ejemplo 5V o el de alimentacion de 12V?

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## carlosyuca

Hola amantes del buen audio, bueno ya me leí todas las páginas de éste foro y hay amplificador muy interesantes , tengo una consulta que hacerles, me podrían explicar cómo funciona el lm 334 y que función cumple en el circuito de 350W que publicó el señor Luciperro.

Aquí les dejo unos amplificadores que podrían estudiar y si es posible montarlos, la verdad yo no los monté pero hace mucho tiempo que ando reciclando éstos circuitos , espero sus observaciones y noticias si alguien se anima a montarlos.

Acerca del Titán 2000 pues al que le interese es un circuito de la revista Elektor y cuento con toda su teoría , cuando vi éste diagrama casi me echo para atrás , sinceramente no lo estudié pero lo posteo por si algun osado compañero se atreve a analizarlo y mejor aún montarlo.


----------



## gaston sj

hola queria compartir con ustedes unos amplificador ... realmente son circuitos no muy nuevos pero el de 130 que es el unico de estos que he probado funciona ... 
primero queria que vean/juzguen o solo digan que les parece un circuito de 250w  diseñado por FAPESA argentina..(nunca la arme) se ve de configuracion en puente no muy comun.. 
despues un siemens-alemania de 50w de alta fidelidad se ve muy simple yo recien estoy haciendo el pcb de ese amplificador asi que no se como funciona...
despues una RCA de 130w un circuito muy conosido que anda de maravillas ....(lo he armado y me funko de una y con una potencia muy buena)


----------



## dante3530

ya los cambie y sigue igual, testee todos los componentes y estan bien pero sigo con tension en la salida, tengo una consulta sobre el plano del circuito y el pcb con los componentes aca pongo las imagenes, es 0.022uf  o 0.22uf?, necesito una mano


----------



## Maná 87

hola foreros.. aqui les dejo el el pcb del amplificador que se publica en las pag de mas arriba este es el de 280W esa potencia no es la RMS solo se los dijo para que se guien por que no les adjunto la lista de componentes les adjunto un pcb en tamaño real y otro ampliado como el real tiene poca calidad tiene que ajustar el ampliado de mejor calidad y listo, hacen la placa con el metodo de la plancha y ya tiene un amplificador de 150WRMS sin mas esfuerzo.. bueno espero que les sirva y cualquier inquietud no duden en consultar.. con un cordial saudo me despido..

SALUTE..


----------



## nuk

hola a la gente del foro aqui denuevo dejando un amp de 140w darlington con los mismos transisitores TIP147 & TIP42  para que lo revicen haver que tal esta yo no se si esta en buen estado.


----------



## dk_sound

este es mi aporte, les deseo suerte:


----------



## dk_sound

aqui continua


----------



## robertorcm

una ultima cosa el cable negro de esta foto que funcion tiene? porque la entrada la realiza con los dos cables blancos no? saludos!


----------



## Guest

robertorcm dijo:
			
		

> una ultima cosa el cable negro de esta foto que funcion tiene? porque la entrada la realiza con los dos cables blancos no? saludos!



No se de quien esa la foto de este circuito, pero los disipadores de los TIP35C estan muy pequeños ademas no estan siendo aislados con mica, por lo que se ve solo le colocaron la grasa siliconada, esto ya alguna vez le trajo problemas a alguien y mucho dolor de cabeza, tengan cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline

otra preguntaaaa... estoy tratando de simular el amplificador propuesto por djsound y me encontre con que no tengo esos mosfets... cuales otros me valen para reemplazarlos? los mosfets originales son 2sk1530 y 2sk201... necesito sus reemplazos.

desde ya muchas gracias,
mano.


----------



## 987456321

que tal, soy nuevo en el foro , bueno, estoy pensando hacer el amplificador de 300W pero , en la localidad donde vivo, el MJ15024 que pones en el diagrama que publicaste aqui es muy caro, pues quisiera una sugerencia de "reemplazos".Leía anteriormente que le pusieron los TIP 35c pero estos calentaban demasiado. *¿Me podrias dar otros reemplazos?,  ¿Y si coloco los reemplazos que me das, cambiaría la potencia del amplificador??*


----------



## zopilote

Si logras simularlo* Manonline*,..  te mando los que puedes usar
2SK405/2SJ115    150V  8A  100W
2SK413/2SJ118    140V  8A  100W
2SK414/2SJ119    160V  8A  100W
2SK1058/2SJ162   160V  7A  100W 
IRFP240/IRFP9240 200V 12A  150W
Buz901/Buz906    200V 16A  250W


Y para *987456321* los transistores más baratos son el 2SC5200/2SA1943 pero tienes que tener cuidado en comprarlos(los falsifican), otros no tan baratos  son

MJ21194/MJ21193
MJL4281/MJL4302
2SC6011/2SA2151
2SC3264/2SA1295


etolipoz


----------



## Manonline

la simulacion me da cualquier cosa...
dejo el archivo de multisim 10 para que lo vean... tal vez cometi un error y no me di cuenta...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Éste amplificador lo encontre por ahi y me llamo la atención. dice que produce una potencia de 1300w a 4ohm y 800w a 8ohm


----------



## Fogonazo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> la simulacion me da cualquier cosa...
> dejo el archivo de multisim 10 para que lo vean... tal vez cometi un error y no me di cuenta...
> 
> salu2,
> mano.



Tienes los IRFP9240 conectados al revez, invertido Drain con Source


----------



## Manonline

jijiji... gracias fogonazo... ahora lo cambio...

EDIT: Como identifico los terminales de un mosfet en la simbologia? Por la posicion del Gate? porque yo me guíe por un terminal qe esta unido con otro...


----------



## Fogonazo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> jijiji... gracias fogonazo... ahora lo cambio...
> 
> EDIT: Como identifico los terminales de un mosfet en la simbologia? Por la posicion del Gate? porque yo me guíe por un terminal qe esta unido con otro...




Por la forma de salida de la "Gate" y por la union del terminal central.

Te mando una simulacion del esquema tuyo corregido


----------



## Andres Vergara

Hola a todos.
No sé si ya fué tratado este tema pero tengo una duda: ¿que tengo que tener en cuenta en cuanto al diseño de una potencia para saber si se puede conectar junto con otra a la misma fuente? esto para hacer un amplificador stereo con una sola fuente. ¿Hay potencias que se pueden conectar y otras que no? ¿Cual es la diferencia?
Les agradezco desde ya sus respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Andres Vergara dijo:
			
		

> ¿que tengo que tener en cuenta en cuanto al diseño de una potencia para saber si se puede conectar junto con otra a la misma fuente?



Debes conocer el consumo de cada canal y ver si tu transformador entrega eso como para poder alimentarlos (A ambos canales), esto se calcula a máxima potencia.



> ¿Hay potencias que se pueden conectar y otras que no? ¿Cual es la diferencia?



En efecto existen potencias que solo trabajan bien en forma autonoma, pero dificilmente encuentres alguna porque solo son el 0,1% de las posibilidades, todas las demas permiten trabajar con la misma fuente que otra

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				rodo dijo:
			
		

> uno de los amplificador que mire maneja de alimentacion +-113 y +-60 en el se muestra como hacer la fuente de DC pero se utiliza un transformador que tiene como salida 160 volts en su debanado completo del secundario a 15 A.
> Pregunta:donde lo puedo consegir?



Todo depende del planeta y país donde vivas.
Si comentas en que país estas, seguramente alguien te dira donde conseguirlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

El archivo Multisim completo es muy grande.
Mira esta parte que son los transistores de poder, si no logras que te funcione, veré de subirlo completo


----------



## Fogonazo

Simulación


----------



## FELIBAR12

hola.esa fuente es bien sencilla de armar.lo unico que hay que hacer es seguir al pie de la letra el esquematico.
en la fuente tienes un transformador con un secundario que contiene 4 bobinados todos en serie y con tap central de donde se toma la salida del amplificador(ver bobina el paralelo con 5.6/5w).rectificas con dos puentes,uno para el bajo voltaje y el otro para el alto voltaje.luego estabilizas con los filtros que sean necesarios, y para el alto voltaje se se les monta su comun al positivo o negativo de la parte de bajo voltaje segun corresponda (no desde tap central) y si quieres le montas unos condensadores de .1mf para ruidos en paralelo por cada terminal(desde el tap central) y listo! estuvo la fuente.no olvidar conectar la realimentacion del amp (a).en este circuito debes saber diferenciar quien es gnd y quien es 0v (o todo lo que va al tap central)


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Lucipierro , a mi éste amplificador me ha trabajado muy bien,  necesito saber como haria para ponerle 8 transistores o que modificación le hago
- Pcb 200w
- Seriegrafía 200w
- Con todo y ampliado


----------



## fredy esneider valdes

Les envío éste amplificador y miren las bondades de éste circuito y se darán cuenta una calidad de sonido muy buena y es muy economico.
- Diagrama
- Con todo
- Pcb
- Serigrafía


----------



## FELIBAR12

toma este amplificador de 1000w rms a 4Ω.no lo he probado porque no tengo dinero en estos momentos.me gustaria que alguien lo realizara y me comente si trabaja bien.por otro lado tengo un circuito impreso pero no dice donde van las piezas asi que hay que decifralo y segun cuentan las malas lenguas tiene errores.

si no sirve ese entonces el otro plano pero de ese no se nada y me parece mas complicado


----------



## FELIBAR12

originalmente ese era el av800 de antony holton y  solo suministraba 800wrms a 4ohm.despues lo amplio y lo llamo el av1000;le agrego mas transistores y un poco  mas voltaje.es mas creo que esos amps vienen de el av400 aunque con unas pequeñas modificaciones,este ultimo creo que lo han realizado bastante aqui en este foro y han posteado buenas fotos.
por otra parte  la fuente debe ser de 140v en alterna con tap central para un total de aproximadamente +100/-100 en continua(av1000) y 130 en alterna igualmente con tap central para un total de +92/-92 en continua (av800).para el av1000 son 20 transistores de salida mientras que para el av800 son 14 .se debe tener cuidado con el ajuste de bias porque si el potenciometro esta en una posicion en que proporcione mucha corriente de reposo puede dañar el amp la primera vez que se use debido a tan altos voltajes.y sobra decir que se debe usar un buen discipador de calor y con aire forzado para que no se caliente tanto.
agrego un manual de construccion del av800(no tiene pcb) a y me acabo de acordar que en el av1000 hay una resistencia mala a la salida es una que dice 56ohm.si se dan cuenta en el av800 es 5.6ohm y si no eso no sonaria a 1000w.


----------



## juanpastsierra

Que tal Luci, tenia una duda grande, he terminado la tarjeta del dogfet y quiero empezar a armarlo, pero me salio la duda en cuanto al conexionado del amplificador respecto de el circuito de retificado y proteccion.
Te subo el archivo del este circuito de retificado que posteaste vos, en donde aclaraste con flechas en rojo a donde habia que llevar cada cable, pero no identifico a donde se conectan en el amplificador. Tambien veo en la foto que subiste una plaquetita mas chica en donde te la señalo en la foto, queria saber si se trata de el preamplificador que posteaste, o algo que le agregaste como crossover o alguna etapa previa. Tambien me sale duda cuando en el PCB de los componentes aparece a la izquiera aparece L1 y L2 tanto arriba como abajo.Espero que me puedas dar una ayuda por lo que estare agradecido como tantas veces que nos has ayudado.

Sin otro particular, te dejo las fotos. Juan Pablo.


----------



## Guest

juanpastsierra dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Luci, tenia una duda grande, he terminado la tarjeta del dogfet y quiero empezar a armarlo, pero me salio la duda en cuanto al conexionado del amplificador respecto de el circuito de retificado y proteccion.
> Te subo el archivo del este circuito de retificado que posteaste vos, en donde aclaraste con flechas en rojo a donde habia que llevar cada cable, pero no identifico a donde se conectan en el amplificador. Tambien veo en la foto que subiste una plaquetita mas chica en donde te la señalo en la foto, queria saber si se trata de el preamplificador que posteaste, o algo que le agregaste como crossover o alguna etapa previa. Tambien me sale duda cuando en el PCB de los componentes aparece a la izquiera aparece L1 y L2 tanto arriba como abajo.Espero que me puedas dar una ayuda por lo que estare agradecido como tantas veces que nos has ayudado.
> 
> Sin otro particular, te dejo las fotos. Juan Pablo.



El letrero que dice al relevador lleva dos cables que van conectados desde la tarjeta de fuente/sistema de proteccion al relevador ubicado en la tarjeta de potencia del amplificador; solo ubica bien los cables es una para cada canal, esta otro cable que dice "antes de la bobina", este es un solo cable que va conectado en la punta anterior de la bobina de salida del amplificador donde se unen los drain y source de los fets, L1 y L2 son diodos led indicadores de cuando entra el relevador de cada canal, y la tarjeta que vez es solo la entrada balanceada y el sistema puente (bridge) del amplificador.

Saludos.

P?=...una duda y es con el cable que va al relevador, por lo que entendi, la placa de retificado y proteccion es unica para los dos amplificador?
R=La placa de rectificado es unica con capacitores para alimentar a cada amplificador, pero el sistema de proteccion es independiente para cada canal, si observas solo marque con lineas y recuadros rojos un solo sistema, pero en la parte de abajo esta el del otro canal.

P?=y de los dos cables, uno va a un amplificador, y el otro al otro amplificador, queria saber si era asi o entendi mal?
R= Los cables que estan marcados al relevador, los dos cables van al relevador de un canal, solo fiajte bien como alambras porque en la tarjeta del amplificador va un diodo en paralelo con la bobina del relevador y este debe quedar en paralelo con el diodo que se ubica en la tarjeta del sistema de proteccion.

P?=y si la tension que emite el cable al relvedor es +18 volts y el otro cable de la bobina lo mando a gnd directamente?
R=pregunta resuelta en las dos anteriores

P?=y preguntarte mas o menos muy pero muy breve como trabaja la proteccion, porque veo que el relevador corta la salida a la bocina, pero no entiendo en que situacion, si es cuando sucede alguna anomalia en el circuito amplificador, y funciona como fusible automatico?
R=El sistema de proteccion es para la deteccion de DC en la salida del amplificador, esto ahce que aisle la bocina para que no reciba esa tension continua y se dañe, NO es un sistema ni de cortocircuito ni de fusible.

P?=Por ultimo preguntarte una dudita mas y creo que con esto ya estoy listo para encarar el poder, veo que el operacional tl 071 se alimenta con +-15 volts, y vi en las fotos tuyas los cables que llegan a la placa, hasta ahi perfecto, pensas que utilizando un 7915 y 7815 de la misma fuente de poder tendre algun prooblema?
R=Los operacionales que estan montados en las tarjetas del amplificador ya constan de su alimentacuion de +-15VDC y estos son unica y exclusivamente para alimentar estos circuitos ya que si se le cargan mas operacionales a esta alimentacion las resistencias tienden a calentarse en exceso.

P?=para la parte de proteccion en donde dice alimentar con 18 vac, no tengo un transformador para eso, pero no tendria problemas en comprarlo, pero se me ocurrio direcctamente poner 7815 y eliminar el puente de diodos y evito el transformador?
R= es conveniente meter el transformador para evitarte problemas ya que si bajas la tension tienes que tirar bastante tension y esta se va ver reflejada en el excesivo calentamiento de los reguladores.

Sugerencias.

No olvides colocar buenos disipadores de calor a los transistores "MJE" que se ubican en las tarjetas de potencia y que exista buena ventilacion, ya que estos van a disipar algo de potencia calorifica y si no tienen un bvuen disipador como ventilacion se te van a quemar.

Si vas a meter algun previo al amplificador es recomendable que ensambles una fuente independiente para alimentarlos, o diseñes alguna tarjeta exclusiva con transistores y diodos zener de preferencia para bajar la tension de la alimentacion general del amplificador.

Utiliza fusibles de 1 Ampere por bus de tension al momento de alimentar cada tarjeta de potencia para evitar dañar componentes en caso de que se comentan errores en el montaje de los componentes.

Revisa aislamientos de los transistores de potencia y ubicacion de los componentes en general; montando todo tal cual esta en el layout no debe existir problemas, recuerda medir la corriente de reposo la cual debe de estar entre los 70 y 100mA por cada tarjeta, para ello se utiliza el trimpot de 1K, este ajsute se hace segun la tension de alimentacion del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## oswaldosolano

Jhon Alejandro Arias M.

si queres un ecu para la guitarra aqui te mando un enlase ahi esta uno de 5 y 6 potes 

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=26


----------



## juanpastsierra

Hola luci, te cuento brevemente, el dogfet todavía no lo termino, hoy me pongo con la placa, por escases de materiales en electrónica, pero hice el pre que posteaste en este tema hace unas paginas atras, para colocarlo en el poder de 100 w tuyo que habia hecho hace un tiempito largo, por la pagina 20 estan las fotos jeje, y la verdad que no  pude dejarlo a punto jeje, tengo muchísimo ruido, pero muchisimo, y ni hablar cuando el pote del volumen pasa la mitad del recorrido, el chillido que se siente (ruido agudo intenso), lo revise y los componentes son del mismo valor del que pusiste en la hoja vos, lo que acabo de hacer es poner el amplificador directo a la pc, sacando el preamplificador, y mejora un poco, pero igual no llego a un sonido lindo para los oidos, vi que en el esquemático sale en la entrada capacitor de 0.022 micros, y en el pdf de componentes sale 0.22 micros, yo puse el de 0.022, calculo que por ahi puede venir el problema vos que decis. Con respecto al preamplificador, cuando no le pongo sonido de entrada, siempre esta el ruido tipico de cuando algo no esta bien jeje, la tipica interferencia, ese ruido feo, y cuando paso la mitad del pote del volumen se pone de terror, eso en un canal, en el otro canal del pre se siente otro ruido diferente pero mas agradable, lo mismo pasa al pasar el pote de la mitad, y este canal cuando aumento o disminuyo los graves y agudos se escuchan unos ruidos que ni ten cuento, los escuchas y te moris de la risa ( pareciera que vinieran los extraterrestres jeje), he revisado todo y veo todo bien, el pre lo hice en tarjeta perforada, lo que pense es que los potes son de metal y estan todos agarrados a una chapa como sale en la foto, que sea eso, bueno voy a seguir hacer si soluciono algo.

Saludos.[/img]


----------



## Guest

Si es el preamplificador con controles de tono el que te mete ese ruido, revisa bien todo, porque este trabaja bien, por las fotos que colocas el cableado del pre puede ser un problema, te recomiendo utilices cable blindado. 
En el capacitor de la entrada del amplificador me equivoque al marcarlo, el valor correcto es 0.22uF marcado comercial 224.


----------



## arias887

hola parcero, como estas....
quiero hacerte una pregunta...

para el AMP de 300 + 300 W,...
estoy pensando en montar un filtro 3 vias para cada canal....
y queria saber si este esquema me sirve y preguntarte si la impedancia que se muestra es la de los parlantes o la de la salida del AMP....
y tambien pienso en hacer un cajon para cada woofer de cada canal "por separado" y ortos dos para los otros dos "medios y altos por cada cajon" por canal...
osea que: un canal tendria un cajon para el bajo y otro cajon para medios y altos, y de igual manera para el otro canal.... 
 ( que pueden ser tipo "Horn" y "Array" )
o si es mejor colocar filtro activo para bajos - medios - altos ....
( y si da casualidad tienes alguno, porfavor posteslo )

de lo contrario, espero tu recomendaciones...

muchas gracias


----------



## rkppro

aportando al tema de que quieren dividir frecuencias , yo les recomendaria que armen 4 potencias ej.100w y tomen dos y las filtren con graves armando solo un corte stereo de graves luego tomen los otros dos canales y armen un corte medio y agudo stereo tambien .
no tiene rason hacer 6 potencias tengan en cuenta que los agudos no requieren de mucha potencia para hacerce sentir al contrario de los graves espero que me allan entendido  y que les alla servido mi aporte saludos y suerte


----------



## clemen

Saludos colega Luciperro.  Permitame felicitarlo por esa vocacion altruista suya para esta comunidad.  Si me o permite quisiera hacerle un par de consultas con respecto al amplificador QSDOG:
1.- Cree usted que este circuito asi como aparece en el diagrama soporte +- 120 v ?
2.- Porque utiliza tantos fets para esa potencia (6 por canal para 500 W) cuando tros diseños como QSC, Yorkville, Etc para 1000 W solo emplea 4 fets) Claro que son de otra ref.
Su aporte sera muy valioso para mi y agradezco inmensamente su atensión.

Si alguien te pide un pez, no se lo des.  Enseñalo a pescar.


----------



## Guest

clemen dijo:
			
		

> Saludos colega Luciperro.  Permitame felicitarlo por esa vocacion altruista suya para esta comunidad.  Si me o permite quisiera hacerle un par de consultas con respecto al amplificador QSDOG:
> 1.- Cree usted que este circuito asi como aparece en el diagrama soporte +- 120 v ?
> 2.- Porque utiliza tantos fets para esa potencia (6 por canal para 500 W) cuando tros diseños como QSC, Yorkville, Etc para 1000 W solo emplea 4 fets) Claro que son de otra ref.
> Su aporte sera muy valioso para mi y agradezco inmensamente su atensión.
> 
> Si alguien te pide un pez, no se lo des.  Enseñalo a pescar.



es posible alimentarlo con +-120V sin problema; el diseño lleva tantos fet´s porque asi se disipa un poco mas el paso de la corriente, ademas tomemos en cuenta que estos fet´s son de poca corriente pero relativo alta tension, en los modelos de qsc y demas marcas, meten fet´s mas chicos pero de gran corriente y moderada tension, la suficiente tension para la que va circular.


----------



## mballa

Hola luci:
Soy nuevo en el foro, y te comento que arme el amplificador de 100watt que posteaste.
Arranco de una muy bueno, pero los agudos me suenan sucios, mas que agudos en un chillido, no es un agudo limpio.
A vos te paso lo mismo, porque no le encuentro la solucion o hay algun metodo de ecualizarlo desde el circuito.
Lo probe con dos consolas diferentes que tengo, una gemini y una numark, y  el problema es en la frecuencia de 6khz a los 16khz.
No se que podra ser, el par diferencial de la entrada los arme con bc558 , el capacitor de entrada es el de 0.22uf. ademas probe con el de 0.022uf que dice en el esquematico y fue peor.
Bueno espero me puedas dar una idea de lo que puede ser
Un Abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo

mballa dijo:
			
		

> .....el problema es en la frecuencia de 6khz a los 16khz.
> No se que podra ser, el par diferencial de la entrada los arme con bc558 , el capacitor de entrada es el de 0.22uf. ademas probe con el de 0.022uf que dice en el esquematico y fue peor.....



No soy Luciperro pero tal vez te pueda ayudar, el capacitor de 0,22 y la resistencia de 18K te están atenuando los bajos, reemplaza el capacitor con un electrolítico de 4,7uF x 16v con positivo hacia el transistor.

Efectúa una verificación de oscilaciones, sin señal de audio mide a la salida de parlantes si hay tensión alterna, debes intercalar un capacitor de 0,22nF entre la pata del multímetro y la salida a parlantes, si encuentras tensión será indicio de oscilación.


----------



## mballa

Bueno Gracias Amigo fogonazo por responder.
Hice la prueba que me dijiste, pero sigo igual, los agudos no son limpios.
Lo raro que el amplificador anda barbaro, tiene muy buena potencia y muy buena respuesta en graves,
lastima los agudos.
Bueno de ultima lo usare para graves nomas.
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu colaboracion, seguire experimentando, tratare de solucionr el problema que tengo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## josesoto

alguien puede decirme si puedo  colocar 70+70 y en la alta 140+140  ya agregue cuatro transistores mas  por canal,  ahora estoy remplazando por el irfz 44   sera que me funcione o tengo que modificar algo mas  quiero llegar a una potencia 3000 watt


----------



## palomo

Que tal amigo Ricardo te comento que ya revise todo de igual manera pensé que el problema podría venir de los diodos pero todos están en perfectas condiciones y en su posicion correcta, te comento que para las salidas ocupe los transistores TIP35C, como driver los TIP41 y TIP42 y los demás transistores ocupe el PN2222 y 2N4402 en sustituto del 2N2222, como MPS2907 ocupe el MPS3906 y 2N5227 los dos son remplazos directos de dicho transistor  y patitas correctamente conectadas y soldadas, así que ya las ideas se me secaron  , revise las pistas y no hay ninguna que ase toque con otra la verdad ya no se por donde revisar espero mas ideas gracias.


----------



## Guest

palomo dijo:
			
		

> Que tal amigo Ricardo te comento que ya revise todo de igual manera pensé que el problema podría venir de los diodos pero todos están en perfectas condiciones y en su posicion correcta, te comento que para las salidas ocupe los transistores TIP35C, como driver los TIP41 y TIP42 y los demás transistores ocupe el PN2222 y 2N4402 en sustituto del 2N2222, como MPS2907 ocupe el MPS3906 y 2N5227 los dos son remplazos directos de dicho transistor  y patitas correctamente conectadas y soldadas, así que ya las ideas se me secaron  , revise las pistas y no hay ninguna que ase toque con otra la verdad ya no se por donde revisar espero mas ideas gracias.



revisa bien el sistema de proteccion de corriente, el consumo del amplificador debe ser de 10 a 20mA, he revisado el PCB y el esquematico, el error que tuve fue el marcado del capacitor de entrada, que debe ser de 0.22uF 224 marcado comercial, fuera de eso no deberia tener problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## mballa

hola gente:
me pueden dar una mano, sigo con el mismo problema en el amplificador de 100 watt, los agudos salen como saturados.
Como les puedo explicar, el agudo no es el pspspspspsps sino chschschschs no es un agudo limpio.
TRate de ecualizar la entrada pero no do resultado, luego le cambie la ganacia reemplazando la r de 1k8 por una de 2k2 y otra de 1k pero no  tuve efecto positivo.
Asi que aca sigo tratando de arreglar dicho problema.
La corriente de reposo esta en 15ma la tension con la que alimento el amplificador es de 50+50 vcc.
Quite la resistencia de 4.7 ohms y la reemplaze por en preset para modificar la corriente de reposo pero nada
el amplificador sigue igual.
La verdad ya no se que probar, la potencia es barbara los graves muy buenos pero no consigo limpiar los agudos
si alguien me puede dar una mano se los agradecere
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Fogonazo

mballa dijo:
			
		

> ...... sigo con el mismo problema en el amplificador de 100 watt, los agudos salen como saturados........



Hay 3 capacitores de 0,001uF conectados a las bases de los TIP41 y TIP42

1) Verifica que sean del valor correcto
2) Si son del valor correcto reemplazalos por 270pF
3) Prueba
4) Hay 2 resistencias de 120 Ohms que se conectan a las bases de los MPF2222 y MPS2907 sin remordimientos desconecta una de las patas de cada resistencia.
5) Prueba
6) Comenta que paso


----------



## alexx_57

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> mballa dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... sigo con el mismo problema en el amplificador de 100 watt, los agudos salen como saturados........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay 3 capacitores de 0,001uF conectados a las bases de los TIP41 y TIP42
> 
> 1) Verifica que sean del valor correcto
> 2) Si son del valor correcto reemplazalos por 270pF
> 3) Prueba
> 4) Hay 2 resistencias de 120 Ohms que se conectan a las bases de los MPF2222 y MPS2907 sin remordimientos desconecta una de las patas de cada resistencia.
> 5) Prueba
> 6) Comenta que paso
Hacer clic para expandir...


Fogonazo, ahora que nombres esto de los tres capacitores de .001uF y mirando el plano, me doy cuenta que en el esquema electrico los 3 cap. son efectivamente de .001, pero en el pdf con la disposicion de componentes hay uno de esos 3 que esta marcado como de .1? o sea 100 veces mas, esto influye en algo?, porque yo tambien arme el amplificador y los agudos tampoco me terminaron de convencer, en mi circuito yo tengo dos cap. de .001 y uno de .1 ya que use la disposicion antes mencionada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esos capacitores son realimentaciones locales para evitar oscilaciones, efectivamente puede ser ese tu problema.

Reemplazalo por uno de 0,001 y prueba.


----------



## mballa

Amigo Fogonazo muchas gracias, eres un genio, realize el cambio 
de los capacitores y chau problema::: 
Esto suena muy pero muy bien, en realidad muy bueno.
Muchas gracias por todo y ni bien lo tenga terminado subo unas fotos.


----------



## carlosyuca

Hola "Luciperrro",bueno la consulta que tengo es si me podrias decir con que transistores puedo reemplazar los mje15031 y mje15030,son de un amplificador, mi alimentacion es +/- 75VDC crees que un tip 41 que soporta una tension de 100V Colector-emisor este bien? es el que mas hay a la mano.


Bueno gracias de antemano


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si los soporta porque ya los he usado.
claro, si los tip son originales, debes tener en cuenta cuanos transistores de salida tiene tu amplificadorcador y cuantos parlantes le conectas.
por ejemplo yo tengo 12 transistores y 4 parlantes y trabajan bien con unos disipadores pequeñitos tipo U.


----------



## alexx_57

Hola, aca les subo el mismo diagrama del protector de altavoces pero el pcb esta modificado para otro rele de mas potencia. saludos!


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

hola aqui dejo las fotos de mi amplificador dentro de un acustic que donó su cuerpo cuando murio, saludos...


----------



## Michael keidens fernety

por aqui otras...


----------



## alexx_57

Hola Mike, aca te dejo el diagrama del protector de altavoces , saludos!


----------



## alexx_57

Hola amigos, encontre este detector de clip en la web, me parecio interesante y lo hice, funciona muy bien
aqui les adjunto los pcb y tambien el esquematico que esta hecho en proteus y los pueden simular, en la pagina web del autor esta el informe completo con los calculos de unas resistencias para que lo puedan adaptar a cualquier amplificador. saludos!


----------



## alexx_57

web del autor:

http://sound.westhost.com/project23.htm


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola alexx_57,

Recuerda que puedes adjuntar hasta 5 archivos por mensaje, y puedes editar los mensajes para aumentar los comentarios y evitar incrementar innecesariamente los mensajes.

Saludos.


----------



## alexx_57

Hola amigos aqui les subo los pcb del circuito gain&bridge de luciperro, fijense que en la placa hay 3 pines, puenteando el del medio y la izquierda funciona en modo bridge o puente, haciendo el puente con el de la derecha queda en modo stereo. Los potes van colocados en la parte de abajo donde hay 3 agujeros. El circuito se alimenta con +/-15, ya esta probado y funciona perfecto. Saludos!


----------



## clemen

Un cordial saludo para todos los foristas y en especial para el colega Luciperro para quien tengo estas inquietudes sobre el proyecto QSDOG, el cual estoy desarrollando.
La PCB que elabore se baso en la publicada por el colega y le hice algunas adiciones para que los transistores de mediana potencia quedaran montados sobre la PCB (cuestion de estilos). 
La tarjeta (PCB) sola, sin los transistores de potencia funciona a la perfeccion. Cando le conecto los transistores de potencia, con la señal minima(control de volumen en minimo) trata de funcionar, pero al tratar de abrir mas el control de volumen se producen un ruido y la serie se ilumina indicando un excesivo consumo. Estas pruebas las estoy haciendo con la etapa de baja potencia +- 60V.
Ya he revisado la configuracion de los transistores de salida varias veces y todo esta en orden, pues no es la primera etapa  de potencia que ensamblo con este tipo de configuracion y todas (RCA,QSC,PIONER, ZENER etc.)las pongo a trabajar con salida por colector o emisor.  Me llama la atensión que la board sin transistores de potencia funcione perfectamente, pues es esta la primera prueba que realizo para medir las bias, el cero voltio dc a la salida etc y le aplico la señal conectando a la salida un  parlante de poca potencia y pára ello utilizo la serie.  Anexo unas imagenes del desarrollo del proyecto.  
Espero recibir su valioso apoyo. Ademas pido me perdonen el diseño de algunas imagenes pues no cuento con algunas herramientas y tuve que improvisar en paint.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Amigo LuciPerro, aqui  le anexo la imagen de lo que quiero.....

También le dejo un circuito de ganancia igual al que usted colocó en el post salvo que posee una modificación en la salida del canal B, le adicioné el circuito que a mi entendimiento invierte la señal de entrada. Échele una ojeada a ver y me da su opinión al respecto. Muchas Gracias


----------



## pakival

lupi por error me dieron me dieron el 2n2907 en  vez del mps 2907 quisiera saber si sirbe para remplazo en el amplificadorf de 100 w


----------



## alexx_57

pakival dijo:
			
		

> lupi por error me dieron me dieron el 2n2907 en  vez del mps 2907 quisiera saber si sirbe para remplazo en el amplificadorf de 100 w



Si sirve, saludos


----------



## adrian2008

Saludos,  esta ves es para mostrarles un circuito del amplificador de 600w de luciperro que hice en proteus, solo es una muestra ya que creo que esta dificil de construirlo sin la ubicacion exacta de los componentes, pero pronto lo hare y lo pondre como para que se pueda armar sin problemas, éste es para que me digan que tal está , subo un archivo de proteus y uno en imagen.


----------



## Cacho

adrian2008 dijo:
			
		

> saludos a todos, amigo luciperro este amplificador de 600w,veo que sus salidas son por colector y no por emisor como algunos amplificador que e hecho,¿es mas potente este que los que te menciono?,



El cómo estén orientados los transistores de salida responde al diseño.
Las salidas Darlington siguen el emisor del driver y llevan los emisores "para adentro", las Sziklai siguen el colector y llevan los emisores "para afuera". Si una rama tiene los emisores "para adentro" y la otra "para afuera", se llama "Cuasi Complementaria" la salida.
Hay diferencias técnicas derivadas de cada una de estas configuraciones que no viene al caso discutir, sólo que todas funcionan. Si querés, buscá sobre los tipos de salida en internet y vas a encontrar mucho material.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

Gracias por tu respuesta Cacho, la verdad es que busqué acerca de ésto y se ve muy complicado el asunto, lo que pasó fue que una vez me dijeron que los amplificador que su salida era por colector poseian una amplificación de voltaje , y los de salida por emisor, amplificación de corriente el caso es que me dieron tal ves una idea erronea del asunto, pero te agradezco por aclararmelo,


----------



## juanfilas

hola a todos, antes que nada queria agradecer a todos por su colaboracion, ya hace 2 años arme la potencina de 100w en estereo y funciona de maravilla, ahora retome con la de 300w ya que estoy armando un equipo mas grande el tema es que hay varias diferencias entre el esquematico y el pcb con los compoentes, donde dice en el esquematico tip41c en el pcb dice tip31c, en donde sale tip42c en el esquematico sale tip32c, luego hay dos capacitores que en el esquematico salen de 470uF y en el pcb salen de 47uF, cual de los dos es el correcto, yo creo que el esquema pero, que se yo tengo la duda, los que ya hayan armado la potencia de 300w me gustaria que me digan que usaron y si hay algun error para corregirlo antes de ponerla a funcionar, desde ya muchisimas gracias y espero que funcione tan bien como la de 100w

saludos

juan


----------



## Cacho

adrian2008 dijo:
			
		

> ...una vez me dijeron que los amplificador que su salida era por colector poseian una amplificación de voltaje,y los de salida por emisor,amplificación de corriente el caso es que me dieron talves una idea erronea del asunto,pero te agradesco por aclararmelo,


De nada.

Lo que te dijeron es verosimil, pero le faltan partes.

Permitime ser un poco inexacto para hacerlo fácil:
En las etapas de salida, cada driver y su/sus transistores de potencia se comporta como un solo gran transistor. Las etapas de amplificación de voltaje ya pasaron y la onda que llega ahí es de igual amplitud que la de salida. Sólo le falta corriente y de eso se encarga la etapa de salida.

En la Darlington tenés dos transistores del mismo tipo: Un NPN/PNP manejando a otro NPN/PNP. 
El driver tiene como todo transistor, cierta caída de voltaje y después el del de potencia tiene otra. ¿Qué quiere decir esto? Vamos a una sola rama (la positiva, para ahorrar signos) y la otra es un espejo. Supongamos que llega una onda senoidal de 10V de pico a la base del driver (Q1). Pongámonos en ese punto (+10V) de la onda. El transistor está conduciendo y en el emisor aparecen los 10V menos la caída interna de Q1 (digamos 0,7V). Q2 es el transistor de potencia y en la base "ve" 9,3V (del emisor de Q1). Entonces deja pasar corriente pero, claro, tiene una caída (pongamos otros 0,7V), y en su emisor aparecen 8,6V. Hay más características de los Darlington, pero no vienen al caso para esto.

En la Sziklai Q2 sigue el voltaje del colector de Q1 y los dos transistores son de tipos opuestos. Con la misma onda de 10V, Q1 se tiene los mismos 9,3V en el emisor, pero como la pérdida de 0,7V se da adentro del transistor, en el colector la caída de voltaje es de 10V. Eso es lo que "ve" Q2, que conduce y en su emisor aparecen 9,3V. En definitiva, más voltaje. 
Sólo centrémonos en eso para este caso.

Casi podríamos decir que la Sziklai es superior, si no fuera porque tiene más tendencia a oscilar. Es por eso que se suelen ver salidas Sziklai en los amplificadores de menor potencia (es más difícil que oscilen, y si lo hacen es más fácil de controlar en el sistema y de soportar por los transistores) y Darlington en los de mayor potencia (si estos oscilan es probable que el amplificador se vuelva un horno y cocine todo).
Hay otras características que diferencian a las dos salidas, pero son más complejos. Bien calculadas, andan bien las dos y con resultados bastante similares.

Las cuasicomplementarias son un poco de cada una de estas y en cada semiciclo trabajan como una o la otra. No es exactamente así, pero para pensar las corrientes y darte una idea, sirve.

Saludos


----------



## trucoxteam

buenas noches Luciperrro, mi pregunta es la siguiente, yo arme el poder de 300w y le meti +45 v  0 - 45v y me trabajo de maravilla, pero esa fuente al tiempo se fundio, supongo el amperaje no era muy bueno, ahora consegui un armazon de un Peavey cs 800, y tiene su fuente, esta fuente manda +75v 0 -75vn y me gustaria saber si el circuito (300W) trabajaria bien con este voltaje o habria q hacer algun ajuste,

gracias de ante mano y saludos----!


----------



## alexx_57

trucoxteam dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches Luciperrro, mi pregunta es la siguiente, yo arme el poder de 300w y le meti +45 v  0 - 45v y me trabajo de maravilla, pero esa fuente al tiempo se fundio, supongo el amperaje no era muy bueno, ahora consegui un armazon de un Peavey cs 800, y tiene su fuente, esta fuente manda +75v 0 -75vn y me gustaria saber si el circuito (300W) trabajaria bien con este voltaje o habria q hacer algun ajuste,
> 
> gracias de ante mano y saludos----!



Hola, quizas podrias alimentarlo con esa tension, pero tendrias que hacer varios cambios, por empezar los 10 transistores tienen que ser mjl3281, o sea los dos tips que van a los costados los tendrias que cambiar, despues tenes que cambiar los tip31/41 y tip32/42 por mje340 y mje350 o algun otro que soporte mas de 150volts, podrian ser tambien mj15030 y mj15031, y por ultimo tenes que cambiar los transistores de señal tambien por reemplazos de mayor tension,y quizas algun que otro capacitor, asi y todo no estoy seguro si funcionaria. saludos!


----------



## arias887

Hola muchachos, como andan, les voy a pedir un favor muy, muy grande y es el siguiente...

Como  hago para pasar un circuito impreso a un archivo .PDF en escala real, porque sinceramente no he sido capaz y ya me la esta como volando....

Bueno.... muchas gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:
			
		

> .......Como  hago para pasar un circuito impreso a un archivo .PDF en escala real, ....


Te consigues el programa " *pdf995s.exe* ", y lo ejecutas, este te instala una impresora virtual en tu máquina.
Cuando quieres armar un PDF, pegas tu dibujo por ejemplo en Word y lo mandas a imprimir en la impresora virtual nueva, esta crea en el mismo directorio que estaba el texto original un archivo PDF con tu información y/o dibujos


----------



## Cacho

Por los componentes que tenés, este amplificador te tiene que servir: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5408.html
Otra cosa: 
¿El transformador que tenés es de +-90Vcc o de 90+90Vac?
Saludos


----------



## arias887

Hey Fogonazo ...

1000 y 1 gracias por ta valioso aporte "para mi", no tenia ni idea del programa ese....
ya con eso les paso el pre con comtrl de volumen y ganancia (LM741) y con vumetro 10 bandas, pero cuando tenga tiempo,....
usa dos KA2223 en cascada y lo voy a utilizar pa la planta de 100 + 100 ....
y orea pregunta...
que tal anda esa planta si lo armo con los tip porque los mj no los hay por aca....
y si andará bien con el ese pre y el ecu....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/K/A/2/2/KA2223.shtml

Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

arias887 dijo:
			
		

> ......usa dos KA2223 en cascada y lo voy a utilizar pa la planta de 100 + 100 ....
> y orea pregunta.......


El KA2223 (en cascada) te funcionara correctamente.
Presta mucha atención al valor real de los capacitores, preferentemente midelos para verificar su valor exacto.
La precisión de las bandas de ajuste dependen de estos.



> que tal anda esa planta si lo armo con los tip porque los mj no los hay por aca....
> y si andará bien con el ese pre y el ecu.......


Yo te aconsejo que trates de conseguir los transistores del diseño original, en caso de ser imposible encontrarlos, recién allí vería de reemplazarlos


----------



## Guest

matuuu dijo:
			
		

> luci otra pregunta en el pcb de componente hay resistencia cambiadas ... 33R o son 3r3 y otra de 4k7 1w y en el pcb 5k1 1w por que estoy confundido cual va ...perdon pero espero creo que sea la ultima pregunta sobre este amplificador gracias por tu respuesta anterior



Que tal matuuu!, estaba revisando ese pequeño detalle y si es verdad, tengo unos horrores tanto en el esquematico como en el PCB, en este momento acabo de corregir eso y he actualizado las dos cosas; las resistencias deben ser de 33R( 33ohm), y la de 5K1/1W no es un valor muy comercial, asi que la coloque de 4K7/1W, con esto creo que ya no existe errores, alomejor esta la duda del operacional, ya que en el esquematico esta marcado el LF411 y yo he colocado en el pcb el TL071, me parece que cualquiera de los dos es valido, aunque no deberia ser asi, pero trabaja sin problema.

Saludos.


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola a todos, me he leido las 93 paginas del foro y está muy bueno yo quería hacerles unas preguntas sobre un modulo de 130 w con 2N3055, 2 tip 31c, 2 tip 32c.
yo tengo 6 placas de 130 w esas de Modul Technics que las copié de una original con agudo,medio y grave pero las armé sin el pre porque me metían mucho zumbido, las placas solas funcionan muy bien, pero me gustaría hacerlas trabajar con menos impedancia, es decir 4 ohm mi pregunta es qué debería cambiar en la placa para poder trabajar con 4 ohm, cambiando los transistores de potencia (2N3055 por MJ15015) y aumentando el amperaje del transformador podría andar (tienen transformador de 10 A) o debería también cambiar los tip 31 y 31 y los transistores de la protección. 
Si en vez de alimentar la placa con + - 50 DC elevo a + - 70 DC, lograría más potencia pero debería cambiar que otras cosas aparte de los 2N3055, tip31c y 32C, BC546, BC327 y BC337, la aislación de los capacitores y debo modificar en algo el zener que trae.
Este amplificador tiene un problema que cuando se pone en corto algunos de los 2N3055 pasa corriente continua directo al parlante fritándolo en poco tiempo, por eso Moduls Technics recomendaban colocar a la salida positiva del parlante un fusible de 3 amperes para que salte éste si ocurría de quemarse el 2N3055, tengo entendido que las potencias nuevas tienen un sistema de protección con relay contra corriente continua en la salida de parlante alguien tendría éste circuito para adosarle a ésta placa


----------



## Cacho

mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> ... pero las armé sin el pre porque me metían mucho zumbido...


Tenés una ganancia de  casi 47dB, es cerca del doble de lo estándar. Sería recomendable bajar esa ganancia y usar un pre con una ganancia alta y bien hecho para esquivar esos zumbidos.



			
				mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> ...me gustaría hacerlas trabajar con ... 4 ohm mi pregunta es qué debería cambiar en la placa ...


No necesitás cambiar los transistores, sino multiplicarlos. Con 2 por lado vas a llegar a cubrir los 4Ω, pero sería recomendable usar 3 para no estar tan apretado. Tené en cuenta que estás trabajando muy al límite de lo que soportan los 3055 y la proteccion es lo que evita que revienten. Vas a tener que modificarla para que reaccione con más corriente. Si los querés reemplazar por los 15015, vas a lograr que trabajen más cómodos, pero igual vas a tener que multiplicarlos y cambiar la red de protección o sacarla directamente. Con 2 vas a estar medio jugado todavía, así que necesitarías 3 igual. El transformador que usás ahora es de 500VA por los datos que ponés, así que la suma total de potencias de los amplificador conectados a él nunca será mayor a 500W (un poco menos en realidad). 
Si no modificás el voltaje de +-50V y cambiás cada 2N3055 por dos (preferiblemente 3) 2N15015 o 2N3773, estimo que podés sacar la protección sin problemas y trabajarlo en 4Ω.



			
				mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> Si en vez de alimentar la placa con + - 50 DC elevo a + - 70 DC, lograría más potencia pero debería cambiar que otras cosas ...


Con +-70V ya tenés que cambiar buena parte del circuito. Sería más práctico empezar de cero con otro amplificador. Acá hay un ejemplo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5408.html



			
				mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> ...cuando se pone en corto algunos de los 2N3055 pasa corriente continua directo al parlante ... tengo entendido que las potencias nuevas tienen un sistema de protección con relay...


¿Buscás algo como esto? http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, me he leido las 93 paginas del foro y está muy bueno yo quería hacerles unas preguntas sobre un modulo de 130 w con 2N3055, 2 tip 31c, 2 tip 32c.....


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29335.html


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola Muchachos estuve viendo sus respuestas y los enlaces que me dieron me sirvieron de mucho, acabo de conseguir 8 transistores mj15003 que en el datesheet indica que soporta 140V 20 A 250W contra 100V 15A 115W del 2n3055, le voy a colocar estos, cuando me hablan de modificar la protección se refieren a que debo cambiar que cosa (¿los diodos, resistencias, o buscar transistores "BC337 y BC327" que manejen más potencia y/o amperaje?) y como lo debo conestar porque así como está la toma de la protección está entre la resistencia de .33 ohm 5W y el emisor del 2n3055 rama positiva, y la otra toma esta entre la otra resistencia de .33 ohm 5W y el colector del 2n3055 rama negativa.


----------



## Cacho

La protección de ese circuito hace que nunca terminen de cerrarse los 3055 (además de proteger contra un corto en la salida). El 3055 soporta 60V entre C y E, y 100V entre entre C y B. 
Como E y B están unidas por resistencias bastante bajas, los +-50V de alimentación aparecen 100V entre C y E y el transistor lo ve como voltaje entre colector y base.
Como están unidos por resistencias, el voltaje máximo con corriente circulando no será de 100V, sino un poco menos. La red de protección ayuda a que no aparezcan esos 100V entre C y E.

La otra función de la red esa es evitar que todo se queme si entra en corto la salida. Al circular más de cierta corriente a través de la resistencia de emisor, aparece una caída de voltaje que hace que el transistor (BC337 o BC327) conduzca electricidad desde la base del driver (TIP31 o 32) hacia la salida (tierra en este caso, porque está en corto). Con eso mantiene los TR dentro del área de operación y no se queman. La contra de estas portecciones es que empiezan a actuar antes de que esté en peligro el TR de salida. Qué tanto antes dependerá del diseño y eso siempre significa una limitación de la potencia.
Si cambiás los TR por los 15003, la red de protección sólo actuaría como prevención de voladuras por cortos en la salida. Si te sentís suficientemente seguro de lo que hacés podés sacarla entera.
Si querés mantenerla, va a trabajar exactamente igual con los TR nuevos SIEMPRE Y CUANDO no cambies el voltaje de alimentación. Si este es el caso, los TR nuevos serían prácticamente imposibles de quemar.
Si cambiás la alimentación, o sacás la protección o recalculás los valores para que corte al detectar una caída más grande en las resistencias de emisor (va a haber mayor voltaje, eso implica más corriente y por lo tanto más caída).

Acá hay un post de JhonnyDC que armó un amplificador como el tuyo y reemplazó los 3055 con 15003: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?p=160898#160898
Fijate si te sirve como guía.

Saludos


----------



## matuuu

Hola a todos ya´probe el poder dogfet .. de luci .. andubo de una le regule la corriente de reposo y arranco pero con un incoveniente este tiene mucha distorcion ... como un chisporroteo resibise todo temperatura de componetes todos bien menos un irfp9240 que canlentaba pero era de otra marca haci que lo saque y porbe de nuevo y seguia esta distorcion ..te una pregunta puede influir mucho la fuente por que use una +-36v por 5A de otro amplificador que tengo ... explico que fue solo para probar el poder al transformador de ese amplificador lo tengo comprar pero primero queria saber si iva a arrancar el amplificador ... si es la fuente digame asi me quedo tranquilo y compro la otra a otra cosa las resistencia de 2.2k calienta  nada fuera de lo normal pero queria saber si con la otra fuente calentaran mas por si es asi hay que ponerles disipador ... y la resistencia 22r que va en paralelo con la bobina se calienta tanbien .. ah otra cosa asi y todo este amplificador patea lindo en bajas frequencia quiero ver cuando no tenga la distorcion y le ponga la fuente y el de 18 que la esta esperando


----------



## Cacho

¿Está suficientemente filtrada la fuente?
Si no tiene condensadores (o son insuficientes) es lógico que "chisporrotee".

Con 2200 uf por rama tiene que andar a BAJO volumen, como para probar. Si lo subís, va a hacer ruido.

Saludos


----------



## matuuu

si tiene unos 8600uf por rama so unos capacitores viejos que ya no se fabrican ´pero me hicienron una rebaja y los compre anda muy bien en otro amplificador amda bien


----------



## Cacho

OK, no es la fuente.

¿Tenés forma de postear fotos de lo que hiciste?

Quizá tengas un problema por el voltaje bajo en los 15031/032. Si cambiás las resistencias de 3K3 que van a las bases por unas de 330Ω podés descartar que ese sean esos transistores. 
Con 36+36V la corriente del zener es de 1,8mA, muy poca para que regule bien. Todavía es menos si le restamos el consumo de las bases de los transistores. Con 330Ω pasarían a ser 18mA, adecuado para el regulador y los transistores. Podés poner una resistencia de 390Ω o de 330Ω en paralelo con la de 3K3 y vas a estar cerca del valor, no es demasiado crucial. Acordate de volver al valor original antes de cambiar el voltaje de nuevo.

Probá, quizá ese sea todo el problema.

Suena raro que no haya resistencias entre las salidas de los MOSFETS y la salida del parlante. Si alguno es muy distinto a los otros, es posible que traiga problemas también. Probá con lo del zener y si no, apuntá a los de salida.


Saludos


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola San Cacho te pregunto si para colocar 3 mj15003 por rama en la placa 130w , le pongo una resistencia .33 5w al emisor de cada transistor en la rama + y en el colector de la rama - , y para mantener la protección, como lo conecto, porque ésta protección capta el aumento del comsumo en la resitencia del emisor pero al colocar 3 transistores con 3 resistencias como hago para realizar la captación del aumento del consumo en la resistencia del emisor porque ahora tengo 3 en paralelo.
Mi idea es hacer trabajar esta placa en 4 ohm, pero manteniendo la protección ya que tengo las placas y el transformador de 10 amperes para estereo, y más adelante cuando pueda realizaré la potencia de 200w  o la de 600 de Luciperrro. Gracias.


----------



## electro-nico

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Revisaste que alguno de los transistores no estuviera aislado?, si no estan aislados vas a generar un corto y por ende, una elevada corriente de consumo.


 
Si Luci ya he revisado eso , y estan todos bien.. no se que será, pareciera que es falla del pcb-componentes porque yo me guie de eso ,  lo digo porqe en los dos canales me pasa lo mismo. 

Saludos


----------



## matuuu

hola otra vez estoy aca por el dogfet .. pobre lo que me dijo san cacho y mejoro no hay tanta distorcion pero me parece ya que es por la fuente .. haci que de le voy a preguntar a LUCI puede ser la falta de tension ya que vos tenes o hiciste este amplificador ,que por tener poca tension no funcione correctamente ,,puede influir el operacional por que tengo lf411 .. a otra cosa las res tencias 2.2k calientan .. como me dijo que pusiera  san cacho en paralelo una resistencia de 390R con la de 3k3 de los transistores mjl15030/31 ... LUCI si lo tenes todabia al amplificador dogfet me harias el favor ,si podes de probarlo a con +-36vo decirme si es esto,que distorciona es que quiero estar seguro para comprar el tarfo


----------



## Cacho

mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> ...para colocar 3 mj15003 por rama en la placa 130w , le pongo una resistencia .33 5w al emisor de cada transistor en la rama + y en el colector de la rama - ...


Exactamente. Y las bases de cada uno al mismo punto al que tenés conectada la base del TR que tienen ahora.
Como sea, no sé si se justifica usar los 15003 en estos voltajes (no es que no sea posible, pero les sobra bastante). Si los usás, con 2 por rama te alcanza (pueden disipar 250W cada uno). Si no, simplemente reemplazá cada 3055 por 3 iguales. Sólo en el peor de los peores casos posibles, tenés un pico de dispación de 156W, con una corriente de 6,25A y 50V (8Ω). Por la corriente necesitarías el segundo 15003, pero sólo para estar seguros de no poder quemar nada.
En 4Ω, el pico de disipación máximo que te podés encontrar es de 312W (otra vez: es el caso extremo, es como un huracán a  la mañana, un terremoto en el almuerzo y un tsunami a la noche). Con 2 TR estás cubierto. La corriente de pico puede llegar a 12,5A y 50V, y si no es más que un pico, los dos 15003 lo pueden manejar sin problemas.



			
				mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> ...y para mantener la protección, como lo conecto, porque ésta protección capta el aumento del comsumo en la resitencia del emisor pero al colocar 3 transistores con 3 resistencias como hago...


Hay más de una forma. Lo más correcto sería hacer una red un poco más complicada que controlara la salida de cada TR, pero si la dejás así como está (no es lo más correcto, es un "lo atamo' con alambre") anda igual. 
Para modificarla tenés que ponerte a hacer cuentas: Según el datasheet del 15003, tiene un límite de operación continua de 50V y 5A. Lo que vos querés es que no pase de eso. Con 5A va a haber una caída de 1,65V en la resistencia de 0Ω33. Tu tarea es lograr que cuando se llegue a ese voltaje entre base y emisor del transistor correspondiente (el 327 o 337, según el caso), éste esté conduciendo para acercar el voltaje entre la base y emisor de los drivers (TIP31 y 32), y por tanto, de los de salida. Las cuentas te las dejo a vos.
Con 2 MJ15003 por lado, esa protección es CASI innecesaria, porque pueden manejar 10A constantes entre los dos y van a quemar las resistencias de 0Ω33*5W antes de cocinarse (no es bueno eso, peeeeero...). En ese caso tendrían que disipar 8,25W cada una.

En lo personal, con dos 15003 por lado no veo necesidad de la protección. Si la dejás, transformadorrmás el amplificador en algo prácticamente inquemable. Si la sacás, te vas a tener que esforzar MUCHO para quemar uno (¡poné un buen disipador!) y en el peor de los casos, quemás una(s) resistencia(s) de 0Ω33.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

matuuu dijo:
			
		

> ...pobre [¿probé?] lo que me dijo san cacho y mejoro no hay tanta distorcion...


Eso es bueno.



			
				matuuu dijo:
			
		

> ...puede influir el operacional por que tengo lf411...


No debería. Eso sí, fijate de que los +-15V de alimentación sean estables. Si esa varía (los 15030 y 31 intervienen en este asunto, junto con los zeners de 15V) aparecen ruidos. No debería andar mal, pero no está de más medirla, total es fácil. 



			
				matuuu dijo:
			
		

> ...a otra cosa las res tencias 2.2k calientan...


Es normal, mientras no estén demasiado calientes, no hay problema.

Si la distorsión aumenta sólo al subir el volumen, entonces es más que muy probable que la culpa sea de la fuente y nada más. Si aparece siempre, puede ser un problema de filtrado de la continua, cosa descartada ya, un componente en mal estado (un zener haría que oscilara el voltaje de alimentación de algunos componentes, por ejemplo) o una mala soldadura.
Podés usar una fuente chica, pero de buen voltaje para probar el amplificador. Mientras no lo pases demasiado de potencia, va a andar.
Saludos


----------



## Guest

electro-nico dijo:
			
		

> si luci ya he revisado eso , i estan todos bien.. nose que sera, pareciera que es falla del pcb-componentes porque yo me guie de eso .. lo digo porqe en los dos canales me pasa lo mismo ..
> 
> salu2



Bueno lo principal es la revicion de la corriente de reposo la cual debe ser de 10 a 20mA con uan alimentacion comprendida entre +-30 a +-50VDC, si esta corriente esta por encima de 50mA, algo esta mal con algun componente ya sea valor de resistencia o capacitor, revisa bien la posicion de los componentes, sobre todo de lso diodos, algo tambien importante es que el PCB no tenga pistas juntas, lava bien la parte de las pistas con tinher y un cepillo de dientes, para asi librate de pasta de soldar, revisa que no tengas soldaduras frias!; y no importa que tipo de transistor utilices ya sea TIP35C,MJL3281,2N3055 etc. pero algo importante es que te asegures que no sean transistores apocrifos!, sobre todo cuando te venden el 2SC3281 que ya no se fabrica, ojo con eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest

matuuu dijo:
			
		

> hola otra vez estoy aca por el dogfet .. pobre lo que me dijo san cacho y mejoro no hay tanta distorcion pero me parece ya que es por la fuente .. haci que de le voy a preguntar a LUCI puede ser la falta de tension ya que vos tenes o hiciste este amplificador ,que por tener poca tension no funcione correctamente ,,puede influir el operacional por que tengo lf411 .. a otra cosa las res tencias 2.2k calientan .. como me dijo que pusiera  san cacho en paralelo una resistencia de 390R con la de 3k3 de los transistores mjl15030/31 ... LUCI si lo tenes todabia al amplificador dogfet me harias el favor ,si podes de probarlo a con +-36vo decirme si es esto,que distorciona es que quiero estar seguro para comprar el tarfo



Que tal matuuu!, No te desanimes que estamso para ayudarte, con referencia a lo del DOGFET, precisamente en estos momentos me encuentro trabajando sobre las tarjetas que he posteado, ya que las voy a cambiar de chasis, y aparte de eso les estoy haciendo algunas pruebas de alimentacion; y ver que tal responden con diferentes tensiones, la minima tension de alimentacion segun los diseñadores (A and T Labs) dicen que es de +-41VDC y la maxima es de +-82VDC, dentro de ese rango es posible alimentarlo sin problema alguno, pero, cada que se varie de tension la corriente de reposo debe ser ajustada (segun los diseñadores) a 240mA!, la primera vez que lo ensamble en una tarjeta que era prototipo lo alimente con +-45VDC y la corriente de reposo la deje en 70mA!, una corriente muy por debajo de lo que deberia de ser ajustada. Cuando lo monte ya en forma en un chasis lo alimente con +-64VDC y la corriente de reposo quedo en 70mA y asi lo trabaje por un par de años sin problemas, otra cosa que tambien le cambie fue el LF357 por el TL071; las resistencias de 2K2/5W es normal que tiendan a calentarse, pero si coloca un disipador adecuado a  los MJE15030 y 31 cuidando que tengan buena ventilacion, ya que si lo piensas alimentar con mas tension estos se van a calentar bastante, en estos dias voy a realizarle las pruebas que tengo previstas y entre ellas la que deseas de menor tension, mientras tanto tu puedes experimentar subiendo la corriente de reposo un poco para ver si es por eso que tienes la distorcion a bajo volumen, esto te lo digo basandome en que la corriente deberia de ser de 240mA!, de cualquier forma te dejo el link nuevamente de la pagian oficial del amplificador.

http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/index.htm

Saludos.


----------



## matuuu

No se que pasó, ahora se quemó uno de los lm334 del circuito, no se porque fui aprobar la corriente de reposo que me dijo luci ante de que pudiera probar el amplificador conectado al tester se quemo y se disparo la corriente de reposo.

Se calentó el mje15031, lo unico caliente despues de haberse quemado ... exploto sin humo nada como un chispaso ..es raro porque anduvo al amplificador pero ahora se rompio eso y no se si otra cosa a hora a gastar plata .. por que no creo que sea lo unico que haya volado los irfp parecen estar bien pero los otros mpsa06/56 por que no se

Ahora tengo unas ganas de romper todo ... pero es ahora ya me voy a calmar y ver que paso espero que ustedes me expliquen porque volo ... talvez el lm334 era el que no andaba bien por eso la distorsion del amplificador y solo volo eso pero vamos a ver..


----------



## Guest

Antes de que ocurra algo peor, retira todos los transistores de salida y revisa que esten bien, despues monta solo uno de cada lado revisa tambien los transistores pequeños y los MJE15030 y 31 los diodos zener y todo lo que creas que se pudo dañar, coloca todo en orden y alimenta de nuevo el amplificador colocando fusibles de 500mA de la fuente a la tarjeta del amplificador 2 en total uno por cada rama de tension, entre el V+ coloca el amperimetro y ajsuta la corriente de reposo en 80mA, revisa la temperatura de los dos transistores de salida, estos deben estar a temperatura ambiente; revisa las tensiones de alimentacion al operacional y verifica que tambien esten presentes los +-30VDC en los emisores de los MJE15030 y 31, una vez revisado esto, aplica un poco de señal a la entrada del amplificador y revisa que tengas audio a la salida, verifica tambien lo de la distorcion, ya despues de esto nos cuentas que ocurrio, no te desesperes y si puedes publica algunas fotos de como esta la tarjeta y als preubas que realizas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Matu, podés comprobar si funcionan los transistores de una manera más simple y sin sacarlos de la placa.
Cada transistor se puede considerar como un simple par de diodos. En los NPN, están orientados desde la base hacia el colector y el emisor. En los PNP, al revés.
Esto de considerarlos como diodos es válido sólo bajo algunas condiciones particulares, como esta. 

Para los NPN, ponés tu tester en comprobador de diodos, la punta roja en la base del transistor y probás con la punta negra en las otras dos patas. Deberías tener un valor de caída de alrededor de 600 o700 (en general).
Terminada esa prueba, medí entre colector y emisor, no debería darte ninguna lectura o una altísima.
Para los PNP, la punta negativa es la que va a la base. El resto es igual.

Tené en cuenta que al estar conectados, los números que te dé el tester no van a ser exactos. Si alguno te da sospechas, desoldá ese y probalo afuera. 
Está de más decir que el amplificador tiene que estar desconectado y con todos los condensadores descargados (o casi).

Saludos


----------



## matuuu

Hola san cncho se puede realizar la medicion de los transistoresc con un tester analogico ... por que el mio no tiene para medir diodos ... te agradecerias si me explicas como lo hago ... por que eh probdo con la medicion de resistencia pero ningun transistor da siempre la misma resistencia siempre es distinta ..o tendre que conseguir un tester digital ..  me gustaria no tener que sacarlos


----------



## Guest

matuuu dijo:
			
		

> Hola san cncho se puede realizar la medicion de los transistoresc con un tester analogico ... por que el mio no tiene para medir diodos ... te agradecerias si me explicas como lo hago ... por que eh probdo con la medicion de resistencia pero ningun transistor da siempre la misma resistencia siempre es distinta ..o tendre que conseguir un tester digital ..  me gustaria no tener que sacarlos



Con el tester analogico se me hace mas comodo la medicion si estan en corto la aguja se va hasta el otro extremo o si tiene fugas te das cuenta graficamente.

Con respecto a lo de el amplificador en general y respondiendoa tu duda de la tension de trabajo, dejame te comento que esta mañana realice la prueba de la alimentacion de +-36VDC y permiteme comentarte que si trabaja y no existe distorcion a bajo volumen, claro para esta prueba no conecte la bocina, primero ajsute el bias a una corriente de reposo de 80mA y revise las tensiones en diferentes puntos, una vez hecho esto conecte la bocian y aplique un poco de señal, me acerque a la bocina y el sonido era limpio, pensandolo detenidamente puede que el problema que tienes es por el ajuste de la corriente de reposo y de alli que tengas la distorcion a bajo volumen y si vemos esto en general es algo tecnico, tipico y realista en cualquier amplificador; te adjunto los puntos de prueba y las tensiones que deben estar presentes, para que las midas y veas si todo esta en orden, estas tensiones son con una alimentacion de +-36VDC la misma que tu estas utilizando y deben acercarse a los valores que te doy, por eso coloque el (@) antes de la tension que obtuve que indica que es un valor aproximado; si alguno de estos valores es muy disparejo quiere decir que algo esta mal, recuerda ajsutar la corriente de reposo en 80mA!.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Con un tester sin medidor de diodos es más difícil. 
Lo más simple que se me ocurre es que le pidas prestado uno a alguien. Como no necesitás hacer ninguna medición de precisión ni mucho menos, te sirve cualquiera.
Si no, ya habría que caer en una pila para alimentar el TR y ver como se porta, pero es más complicado. De todas formas, el hecho de que no estén en corto las patas de un transistor ya es un buen indicio (eso lo podés medir con tu tester), aunque no es suficiente para garantizar que ande. Si llega a haber dos patas que den continuidad, ese seguro que no anda.

¿Cómo pensabas probar los transistores originalmente? Quizá haya alguna manera de adaptar tu método...


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola San Cacho, acá te dejo una imágen del circuito de 130 w que hice con 2 MJ15003 según me recomendaste, y le quité la protección, quisiera que lo veas y si hay un error me lo digas para corregirlo y hacer la placa, además otra pregunta los diodos que están en paralelo con el 2n3055 para que sirven y si es necesario colocarle con los mj15003, ya que en el dibujo solo le coloqué un diodo en el 1° mj15003 como el circuito original una para la rama positiva y otro para la rama negativa, quisiera saber si le tengo que colocar un diodo al 2° mj15003 en rama positiva y negativa. También pogo una imagen del circuito original, gracias


----------



## Cacho

Hola Mianfortin.
Acá te paso el diagrama tuyo con un par de cambios. 
En rojo, como debe quedar; en verde, como está en tu dibujo. No soy una estrella del paintbrush así que sabrás disculpar el "arte". Si tenés el Livewire o el Eagle te lo paso como esquema de esos progs. Si no, te puedo hacer una captura de pantalla y pegarlo... Calculo que lo que dibujé te tiene que servir para entenderlo. Cualquier cosa, preguntá.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Hola, por las limitaciones del lugar donde vivo, no puedo conseguir los materiales para hacer mi propio transaformador o una fuente switching, y el transformador más grande que me vende es uno 24-0-24 3 o 5 Amp...
La pregunta es, para el de 100W, puedo alimentarlo con este transformador... y si lo es, para cuantos canales me serviría, gracias...


----------



## Cacho

Hola Belpmx.
Con 24+24V de alterna vas a tener unos 60W RMS en 8Ω y 90W en 4Ω (P=V²/R), a menos que conectes dos amplificador en puente. La cuestión limitante en este caso es la tensión de alimentación (cerca de +-35V). Tené en cuenta que a plena carga es normal que caiga un poco también, por eso son 60 y no 70W en 8Ω, por ejemplo.

Con las corrientes podés tener (P=I²*R) algo así como 70W en 8Ω y 35W en 4Ω (con los 3A nominales). 
Con 5A hablamos de 200W y 100W en 8 y 4Ω.
Claro, tenés que tomar el valor más bajo entre las potencias calculadas. Así que con el transformador de 3A vas a lograr 60W/8Ω y 35W/4Ω (aproximadamente). Con el de 5A, 60 y 90W en 8 y 4Ω.

Leete esto para las fuentes y esto para los transformadores y deberían aclarar tus dudas.
No sé si hay algún tutorial sobre cálculo de potencia. Si te interesa, avisá y te ayudo en lo que pueda.

Saludos


----------



## pakival

hola luciperro aca  van dos fotos el canal  izquierdo me salio sonido pero bajo el de la derecha no sale nada y el voltaje de lasalida de la  bocina es +45v


----------



## fede2966

Hola me llamo Federico Coduri y soy estudiante de electronica, arme el diagrama tal cual como esta ahi. El de 100w y comento mas o menos lo que me paso, conecte la masa en el negativo y el negativo en la masa . No queme nada ya probe todos los componentes menos las resistencias por que nada levanto temperatura . Cuando lo habia conectado al reves tenia el problema que por la salida de parlante habia tensión de fuente (45volt) y ahora que esta conectada como deve tengo (-45volt en la salida) voy a tratar de hacerlo andar pero no se por donde empesar es muy raro ya que retire los transistores de potenciay la falla sigue no se de donde sale ese voltage... 



Agradeceria tu opinion...  muchas gracias...


----------



## Guest

pakival dijo:
			
		

> hola luciperro aca van dos fotos el canal izquierdo me salio sonido pero bajo el de la derecha no sale nada y el voltaje de lasalida de la bocina es +45v


 
Que tal Pakival. Lo primero que tienes que hacer es retirar todos los TIP35C y revisar que no estan en corto o con fugas, tambien revisa que los transistores pequeños esten bien colocados en la disposicion de las patas, una vez esto alimenta la tarjeta sin los TIP35C y ve cual es la corriente de reposo, siempre coloca fusibles por cada linea de alimentacion, de 1A sera suficiente. No vi fotos de al parte de abajo, pero limpia toda la grasa que pueda tener con thiner y un cepillo de dientes, tambien revisa que no tengas soldaduras frias.




			
				fede2966 dijo:
			
		

> Hola me llamo Federico Coduri y soy estudiante de electronica, arme el diagrama tal cual como esta ahi. El de 100w y comento mas o menos lo que me paso, conecte la masa en el negativo y el negativo en la masa . No queme nada ya probe todos los componentes menos las resistencias por que nada levanto temperatura .



Si la falla persiste, posiblemente los drivers estan dañados, retiralos y revisalos.

Saludos.


----------



## MFK08

aca deo un melody de 150w me gustariua saber si alguien lo armo y que tan bien suena...


----------



## Mj

hola gente del foro aqui les dejo un amplificador que tengo trabajando desde hace mucho tiempo en el desempeño de las altas y medias frecuencias pero con un voltage de +-45V y ahora monto uno para el desempeño en los bajos. Ahora con el voltage de +-56V la impedancia minima es de 4Ω entregando 250W. Poner disipadores de calor en los driver y unos generosos disipadores en los de salida. Si es necesario se le debe colocar un pequeño ventilador para una correcta ventilacion. La corriente debe ser de 4.5A por canal. 

-En el caso del bridge el interruptor debe ser de doble cuchilla pues los dos deben de cerrarse o abrirse al mismo tiempo poniendo el amplificador en bridge o estereo, la impedancia de salida minima es de 8Ω entregando de esta forma 500W en 8Ω. Luego les subo el ecualizador que monte como pre jajajja todo pincha ok


----------



## rash

hola a todos, les dejo un amplificador que me encontre navegando, se ve sencillo y de dimensiones reducidas, además con una potencia considerable.
espero les guste. 
...saludos...


----------



## adrian2008

saludos,estaves es para compartir con ustedes el circuito del amplificador de 500w/600w posteado por luciperro,el archivo esta en proteus asi que tendran que descargar el programita para poder abrirlo, el otro esta en word,y es la lista de los componentes de donde van montados cada uno hay unas indicaciones adicionales en el archivo de word favor leerlas si se deciden por querer amarlo, espero averlo dejado lo mas entendible posible,y en cuanto al circuito pues no se que tal alla quedado en cuanto a elegancia y distribucion de componentes, pero bueno,soy  novato en esto,dejenme decirles que ya lo construi y funciona,ah y esta echo sin la etapa de los fet.


----------



## rash

...subo otro de 200w con transistores Darlington con compensación de temperatura...

...saludos..


----------



## electro-nico

ola luci te cuento que ya he hecho andar el amp , en el pcb componentes estan los transistores bc556 y bc546 todos al revez . hasta ahora he hecho andar a solo un canal , porque se qumaron 4 . si tenes algun protector para parlantes me ayudaria mucho 

salu2 y gracias


----------



## Mj

bueno amigos aqui les dejo el retardo de conexion de los parlantes. Luego les adjunto el de proteccion


----------



## adrian2008

Saludos, me disculpo con ustedes por algunas cosas que me faltaron poner en el archivo de proteus, ya lo he corregido para una mejor comprensión, ya que me faltaron las conexiones del potenciometro y el de la tierra. El archivo fue hecho en proteus v7.2 sp6,  

Yo personalmente lo alimente con -80 +80, también aclaro que los transistores de potencia los sustitui por transistores ECG 2328 y 2329 al principio tuve algunos problemas y la verdad no se el por que, el problema radicaba en la postura de los d2012, cuando los ponía se me quemaba la salida, los reemplacé de forma rustica con unos diodos que venian en un VH Sony por que vi que la conexion de los d2012 era como un diodo.

Se que alguna importancia deben tener, aclaro de nuevo que lo que hice fue como experimentando y el amplificador me trabajo normal, si alguien tiene alguna respuesta al porque de esto le agradeceria que la publicara , ya que yo soy nulo en esto,


----------



## marvel

Hola! Bueno, primero gracias a todos por los aportes!

Ahora una pregunta, para el amplificador de 100w, cual es el voltaje maximo que puede haber de entrada? La pregunta es porque estuve viendo esquemas de limitadores/compresores, y hasta donde entendi, tambien sirven para proteger al amplificador de potencia...

Yo pienso usarlo como etapa de potencia para un amplificador de guitarra (es decir, la entrada a la potencia de 100w va a ser un pre de guitarra)... Hara falta usar un limitador/compresor? O sera en vano?

Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

marvel dijo:
			
		

> ...para el amplificador de 100w, cual es el voltaje maximo que puede haber de entrada? ...estuve viendo esquemas de limitadores/compresores, y hasta donde entendi, tambien sirven para proteger al amplificador de potencia...



Al conectar a un amplificador más señal de la que necesita para llegar a su máximo, lo que se logra es "hacerlo clipear". En otras palabras, simplemente recorta los picos de señal porque no los puede seguir por falta de voltaje en la alimentación y suena mal, pero no se quema (claro, si le ponés 220V revienta seguro...)
En una descripción somera, un limitador "achata" esos picos, el compresor "levanta" los pasajes donde el volumen es bajo. Con el primero lográs que el amplificador no llegue nunca a saturar, con el segundo, que se escuche todo fuerte, sin importar a qué volumen se haya generado.
Entre ambos logras (excediéndote un poco) que suene bastante feo (pasás de 10 o 12dB de amplitud a 6 o menos dB). Si tu caso es usarlo con una guitarra, te recomendaría que no pusieras ninguno de los dos.
De hacerlo, poné un limitador seteado lo más arriba posible, para evitar casi todos los recortes. Es importante que haya diferencia entre una cuerda punteada suave y una golpeada con ganas.

Saludos


----------



## POLI

rash dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, les dejo un amplificador que me encontre navegando, se ve sencillo y de dimensiones reducidas, además con una potencia considerable.
> espero les guste.
> ...saludos...



 Es una belleza como suena este amplificador y las prestaciones que tiene . haganlo tranquilo que suena barbaro.
Lo que no se es si se le podria subiar la potencia cambiando los transistores por IRFP240 y IRFP9240.
 Me gustaria la opinion de ustedes.


----------



## crimson

Dejo para compartir un amplificador de 100W sencillo y que anda muy bien. Ojo, el disipador que se ve en la foto no alcanza, va atornillado a un perfil de aluminio más grande en el gabinete, Tengan cuidado de aparear los transistores del protector de cortos, porque pueden funcionar desparejo y hacerlo distorsionar a alto volumen. Saludos C


----------



## juani84

Hola gente. Estoy interesado en el amplificador de 100W que aparece al comienzo del post. La duda es que segun dicen, la version estereo consume algo asi como 3A. La pregunta es:
de que impedancia tiene que ser el parlante (en el esquematico dice 2ohm)?
y por ultimo, si la tension de alimentacion es +/- 45 Vdc, la corriente eficaz por la carga no tendria que ser el valor pico de tension, dividio raiz de 2, (o sea el valor eficaz, aprox 32V) dividido la impedancia del parlante....y si suponiendo que el parlante fuera de 8ohms, eso da 32/8 = 4 ampers...por canal!
Se entiende la pregunta...
Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> y por ultimo, si la tension de alimentacion es +/- 45 Vdc, la corriente eficaz por la carga no tendria que ser el valor pico de tension, dividio raiz de 2, (o sea el valor eficaz, aprox 32V) dividido la impedancia del parlante....y si suponiendo que el parlante fuera de 8ohms, eso da 32/8 = 4 ampers...por canal!



Si, eso es muy cierto, suponiendo que puedas excitar el amplificador con una señal musical o de voz que permanentemente mantenga la tensión de salida excursionando hasta el pico de 45V (hay que leer como se define una señal RMS). Como eso solo puede suceder en algunos poco picos musicales y dificilmente en la voz, es una situación que prácticamente nunca ocurre, y que cuando ocurre...la cubre la carga de los capacitores de la fuente.

Teniendo esto en cuenta, con dos amperes por por canal está mas que sobrado.

Sería bueno que leeas todo este thread para que veas como es la historia completa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28926.html

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

santiago dijo:
			
		

> arme el amplificador de 100w todo perfecto, ... ahora cuando le subo la potencia distorciona horriblemente...anda a bajo volumen al mango distorciona mucho y no llega nni a los 40w


 
¿Qué fuente estás usando?
¿Los TR de potencia andan bien? (supongo que sí, pero no está de más preguntar. Yo voto por que la fuente tiene la culpa)

Saludos


----------



## juani84

Muchas gracias ezavalla. Ya lei por completo el thread que me dijiste.  De paso te cuento que estoy muy, pero muy de acuerdo con lo que plantean vos y san_cacho respecto a las "super" potencias de 14000Wrms y lo de subdimensionar el parlante y la distorsion por recorte de los amplificadores.....

Volviendo a mi pregunta original, entendi perfectamente lo del rango dinamico de la señal de audio..etc..etc..
Pero es como que le sigo desconfiando a que realmente sean 100Wrms por canal. Y el motivo de mi duda se basa nuevamente en la fuente de alimentacion...que segun dicen tiene que ser de +/-45, 3 A, o sea 270VA cuando el amplificador en estereo entrega 200W... lo que implicaria un rendimiento bastante alto. Esta bien?

Te cambio de tema...tu apellido es Zavalla? Te pregunto porq el mio es Zavala....jajaja
Son parecidos....ademas casi todos los que conozco se escriben con B...

Gracias por la pronta respuesta..

Saludos....


----------



## santiago

La fuente es de 40v simetricos y 4A
El error es que los tr de la parte negativa no son excitados, cambie el bc556 por uno nuevo y sigue distorsionando, lo cambie por otro pnp que tenia tirado que concordaba con todo salvo que era de menos corriente, y oh suena mucho mejor pero no llega a los 100w por que este driver es de menos amperaje

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias ezavalla. Ya lei por completo el thread que me dijiste.  De paso te cuento que estoy muy, pero muy de acuerdo con lo que plantean vos y san_cacho respecto a las "super" potencias de 14000Wrms y lo de subdimensionar el parlante y la distorsion por recorte de los amplificador.....
> 
> Volviendo a mi pregunta original, entendi perfectamente lo del rango dinamico de la señal de audio..etc..etc..
> Pero es como que le sigo desconfiando a que realmente sean 100Wrms por canal. Y el motivo de mi duda se basa nuevamente en la fuente de alimentacion...que segun dicen tiene que ser de +/-45, 3 A, o sea 270VA cuando el amplificador en estereo entrega 200W... lo que implicaria un rendimiento bastante alto. Esta bien?



Si tenes en cuenta el rango dinámico, la potencia que le vas a sacar no son 200W sino unas diez veces menos (o hasta cuatro veces menos si usas un compresor a lo bruto) si no quieres que distorsione. En el contexto mas desfavorable, con 50W maximo de salida (sin los picos), una fuente de 270 VA debería andar bien, asumiendo que tengas los capacitores del tamaño adecuado. Yo le pondría 4 amperes en lugar de tres, no por el amplificador, sino por la caída de tensión en el transformador. El rendimiento de estos amplificador es de alrededor del 60%, así que para 200W deberías tener un transformador de 412 VA de potencia aparente (teniendo en cuenta el rendimiento del transformador, del 80%). Pero nuevamente, nunca le vas a sacar 200W al amplificador excepto en los picos, así que no hay problema en usar el 270 VA.

Por ahí hay una regla que usan algunas empresas electrónicas que hacen amplificador que dice que hay que usar como potencia del transformador el 70% de la potencia del amplificador (140VA en este caso) y si bien es una regla de carácter económico no está tan errada si consideramos lo que dijimos antes. Ahora bien...si el amplificador es para poner música en fiestas o al aire libre y ese tipo de cosas o solo por precaución...yo usaría el transformador de 270 VA o mayor si tuviera fondos disponibles, pero te repito...no es por la potencia del amplificador sino por los problemas del transformador.



			
				juani84 dijo:
			
		

> Te cambio de tema...tu apellido es Zavalla? Te pregunto porq el mio es Zavala....jajaja
> Son parecidos....ademas casi todos los que conozco se escriben con B...
> 
> Gracias por la pronta respuesta..
> 
> Saludos....



Sip, es Zavalla...con V corta. Yo también conozco varios que son con B larga y eso hace que todo el mundo escriba mal mi apellido, pero ya estoy acostumbrado.

Saludos!


----------



## juani84

Muchas gracias ezavalla. Me quedo muy claro el tema.
Y como dato curioso te cuento que a mi tambien siempre me ponian Zabala (con B), a pesar de aclararlo cada vez que decia mi apellido....jajaja...que le vamos a hacer...
Gracias nuevamente por la explicacion..
Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

santiago dijo:
			
		

> ...El error es que los tr de la parte negativa no son excitados...


 

Según veo, el TIP42 que debería excitar los TR de la rama negativa tiene el emisor conectado a una R de 1K.
Sin hacer ninguna cuenta, supongo que se queda cortísimo de alimentación. Probá (prueben) si te da la gana, de conectar la R de 100Ω/1W con el dioso en paralelo directamente a en serie con la otra R de 100Ω/1W. No garantizo nada, ni siquiera que no vaya a prenderse fuego algo, pero supongo que funcionará.
Guarda al hacer las pruebas. Poco voltaje y poca corriente serán de gran ayuda, o calcular bien todo. O ambas cosas, mejor.

Personalmente (y no estoy sugiriendo que se haga) le sacaría las dos resistencias de 1K en serie entre las bases de los TR de protección y la de 18K que conecta el divisor de votajes ese al C de 22uf y cambiaría un poco el circuito de protección de la rama negativa.

Saludos


----------



## difer1125

Bueno compañeros solicito su ayuda, he seguido muy de cerca este topic del foro y aunque no estudio directamente electronica me gusta mucho, el caso es que arme el amplificador de 100w de luci, me quedo excelente con todos los materiales que indica el diagrama menos el capacitor ceramico de 220pf, el cual lo reemplace por uno de 270pf ya que era el mas aproximado que encontre en mi localidad, Use unos TIP35c con un gran discipador y correctamente aislados, !aprendi de los errores de otros!, compre una fuente de 30+30 por 5Amp, en fin hice todos los procedimientos que indica el otro topic de puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia que esta aqui en el foro, use el foco en serie, todo marchaba bn el foco apenas se iluminaba un poco sin conectar aun la entrada de audio, no tenia Vcc a la salida osea que era buen indicio de que el amplificador iva a funcionar.

luego despues de revisador y comprobado todo procedi a conectar los parlantes, en este caso use dos pionner de auto, ya los tenia a la mano, de entrada de audio conecte un radio de auto de esos de caset !antiguo no!, tambien que tenia a la mano, cuando encendi todo sin quitar el foco y con el volumen a 0 se escuchaba un zumbido en los parlantes, cosa que me parecio extraño ya que deberia quedar en silencio no, luego empece a subir el volumen y el amplificador trabajaba de maravilla y pues el zumbio lo anulaba el audio pero sin volumen volvia el zumbido.

Bueno pense que podria ser por el foco ya que estaba perdiendo voltaje en la fuente, desconecte el foco y en su lugar puse un fuse para evitar dañar muchos componentes si pasaba algo, encendi todo de nuevo pero otra vez el zumbido sin volumen, al subirle el volumen solo un poquito, que maravillla estaba amplificando muy bn, pero sin desaparecer el zumbido sin volumen, luego me emocione mucho y subi mas el volumen y se escuchaba muy bn, al cabo de 10s dejo de sonar, el fuse se quemo y me di cuenta que algo malo habia pasado, comprobe de nuevo los componentes y me di cuenta que un tip de la parte positiva y otro de la negativa habian volado, menos mal estaba el fuse y no se quemo nada mas, al menos eso creo.

ahora despues de toda esta chachara viene mi pregunta, que pudo haber pasado,los tip tenian buen disipador aunque calentaban como fogon de leña y le puse un ventilador, pero es normal que caliente creo,sera que son de mala calidad ya que eran de una marca THP que nunca habia visto, que me recomiendan hacer para el zumbido? y sera que compro de nuevo los 4 TiP35 de una marca mas confiable o los reemplazo por otros de mejor rendimiento? sera que la entrada de audio que le meti no la soporto, ensayo con un mp3? pienso que el problema del zumbido podia ser el capacitor que no encontre del valor que pide el diagrama que dicen o tambien podria venir de la fuente use un puente de diodos de 25 Amp y 2*4700/63v para filtrado, se agrego un par mas de estos o que?. espero me ayuden porque de verdad funciona muy bn lastima que no aguanto con mas volumen, pero deberia?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En las condiciones que comentas hay dos cosas para hacer:

1- La primera y mas fácil, cambiar los TIP por unos nuevos y de marca conocida, y todo lo que haya muerto en este intento. *Luego hay que rehacer todos los ajustes y pruebas otra vez*. No uses el stereo de un auto. Es mejor un MP3 o mejor todavía un oscilador senoidal o alguna fuente de señal de la que puedas controlar el nivel a valores conocidos. Acá hay que hacer las cosas con cuidado para no terminar con un conjunto de cadáveres Hi-Tech en el taller.

2- Segundo: si lo anterior no aporta mejoras, es del todo probable (a juzgar por lo que dices de la temperatura y el zumbido) que el amplificador esté oscilando. Para verificar esto, la unica solución confiable es usar un osciloscopio conectado a la salida del amplificador con una carga de prueba (8 y 30W por ejemplo). Si está oscilando, vas a tener que verificar la forma del cableado y conexiones a la fuente, y reubicarlas y o mejorarlas si hay algun defecto. Si esto no lo soluciona, hay que tocar el circuito y ver cual componente causa el problema (ese capacitor de 220pF que has reemplazado me resulta sospechoso, pero hay que medir)

Saludos!


----------



## difer1125

ok amigos pondre en practica sus consejos.

quiero decir una cosa antes no creo que la fuente este pasando mas voltaje del que necesita el amplificador ya que es una fuente de 30+30 que al rectificarla me quedaron compo +-40vcc, pues corriente no se ya que el que me vendio el transformador dijo que era de 5amp pero no se como comprobar si es verdad, aunque la fuente es grande creo que si los da o al menos 4.

Tengo una pregunta antes de comprar de nuevo los TR de salida, sera que compro de nuevo los TIP de mejor calidad o los reemplazo por otros?

ayer me dio por abrir uno de los TR que se quemo y tenian una pastillita muy pequeña de silicio creo que eso pasa cuando son piratas verdad?

espero sus respuestas antes de ir a la tienda de electronica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

difer1125 dijo:
			
		

> quiero decir una cosa antes no creo que la fuente este pasando mas voltaje del que necesita el amplificador ya que es una fuente de 30+30 que al rectificarla me quedaron compo +-40vcc, pues corriente *no se ya que el que me vendio el transformador dijo que era de 5amp pero no se como comprobar si es verdad*, aunque la fuente es grande creo que si los da o al menos 4.



Otro más que no busca en el foro!
Acá está lo que necesitas y acordate que es cuestión de BUSCAR, no de adivinar... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html


----------



## difer1125

Que tal Ezaballa, disculpa por no haber buscado este topic antes, bueno tengo los datos de mi transformador, me corriges si estoy equivocado.

a=2.5cm
b=5.5cm
s=13.75cm^2

pa=(13.75/1.5)^2=84.0277
pr=84.0277*0.8=67.22
vs=29v
is=67.22/29=2.31A creo que hablas de un 15% mas seria como 2.66A

creo que esta bn, solo una duda el voltaje lo medi entre el comun y uno de los extremos y me dio 29v, es asi o se mide entre los dos extremos en el secundario que daria 58v. Me aclaras esto

otra cosa, podrias contestar mi pregunta sobre lo de si cambio los TIP por otros o compro de los mismos pero de mejor calidad, que recomiendas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

difer1125 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Ezaballa, disculpa por no haber buscado este topic antes, bueno tengo los datos de mi transformador, me corriges si estoy equivocado.
> 
> a=2.5cm
> b=5.5cm
> s=13.75cm^2
> 
> pa=(13.75/1.5)^2=84.0277
> pr=84.0277*0.8=67.22
> vs=29v
> is=67.22/29=2.31A creo que hablas de un 15% mas seria como 2.66A
> 
> creo que esta bn, solo una duda el voltaje lo medi entre el comun y uno de los extremos, es asi o se mide entre los dos extremos en el secundario porsupuesto.



Los calculos de la potencia real están bien. Para obtener la corriente, tenes que considerar la tensión de los dos secundarios si es con punto medio, por que esa es la corriente real que vas a tener, así que vas a medir entre los extremos y en tu caso, debería ser 58V, con lo que Is=1.2A. Esa es la corriente maxima que podes sacar del transformador antes de que empiece a comportarse mal.

Si pediste el transformador para una fuente de CC de 30+30 volts y en vacío te tira 40+40, hay dos posibilidades:
a) El tipo que hizo el transformador no entendió nada cuando le dijiste. 
b) El transformador es excesivamente malo y la tensión va a bajar muchísimo cuando lo cargues.

Si es el primer caso, que lo haga de nuevo. Si es el segundo...que te devuelva el dinero.



			
				difer1125 dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa, podrias contestar mi pregunta sobre lo de si cambio los TIP por otros o compro de los mismos pero de mejor calidad, que recomiendas



Tenes que cambiarlos de todas formas por que se te han quemado, así que comprá de los buenos. El problema no es cambiarlos, sino medir lo que hace el amplificador. Si no tenes instrumentos y el amplificador oscila, vas a tener que jugar un poco a las adivinanzas para saber por qué. Si los TIP son nuevos y buenos, ya tenes una cosa menos contra la cual pelear.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest

Para el de 100W en Stereo con un fusible de 5Amperes bastara.

Saludos.


----------



## larrymono999

yo soy nuevo y no tengo experiensia me gustaria armar un amplificador de 200w por canal pero me gustaria q un esperimentado me ayude con la información 

ejemplo:la corriente,algun modo de calibracion,ect

perodon x mi ignorancia gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

larrymono999 dijo:
			
		

> yo soy nuevo y no tengo experiensia me gustaria armar un amplificador de 200w por canal pero me gustaria q un esperimentado me ayude con la información
> 
> ejemplo:la corriente,algun modo de calibracion,ect
> 
> perodon x mi ignorancia gracias!



Si no tienes experiencia, te recomiendo que no armes un amplificador de esa potencia para comenzar, por que lo mas probable es que consigas un conjunto de cadáveres hi-tech (lease transistores quemados) bastante grande hasta que te acerques a resultados medianamente pasables.

Saludos!


----------



## larrymono999

capas q si pero me tengo fe estuve viendo uno de 100w en puente con el tda7294

eso si es facil pero se calibran?


----------



## Fogonazo

larrymono999 dijo:
			
		

> capas q si pero me tengo fe estuve viendo uno de 100w en puente con el tda7294
> 
> eso si es facil pero se calibran?


Los amplificador con IC (Integrated Circuit ) no llevan ajuste, pero *SI* las verificaciones habituales de puesta en funcionamiento.
Yo te aconsejo que como primer proyecto, no te metas con la configuración "Puente", arma uno estéreo que mas adelante puedas reconfigurar.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Larrymono
Como ya te dijeron, 200W para empezar no es una gran idea, y un puente no es mejor.

Pero... Hay un amplificador de 20W bastante simple y barato que posteó Tecnicdeso que te puede servir para empezar. Es el Sinclair Z-30, es bueno, anda bien y es (como te dije) simple y barato.

Si no te gusta o no te convence el anterior, usa nomás el 7294 (me sumo a la sugerencia de Fogonazo: no en puente).

Saludos


----------



## santiago

las resistencias de 0,47 omhs en el de 100w, no las consegui, consegui de 0,39 , no creo que afecte mucho, pero pregunto por las dudas, a mi ver, va a "pechar" un poquito mas,

saludos


----------



## Cacho

No hay drama con el reemplazo.

La diferencia en el volumen no creo que se llegue a notar, son apenas 0,08Ω.

Esas resistencias hacen que la carga de trabajo se reparta efectivamente entre todos los transistores (como no son todos exactamente iguales...). Eso sí, te cuesta un poco de potencia.

Cuanto más chica la resistencia, menor diferencia pueden compensar pero también es menor la caída de la potencia final.

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos, soy nuevo en esto y quisiera realizar algun aporte en este caso les presento el diagrama de un amplificador de 100WRMS, lo baje de la web pero no lo he probado, aunque con la poca experiencia que poseo a atrevo a decir que se ve muy bien, si alguno ya lo conoce y ha comprobado su funcionamineto me gustaria saberlo.
Muchas Gracias...


----------



## Hunterex

Quetal amigos! en esta oportunidad quiero compartir el esquema de un amplificador comercial de la famosa firma de CAR AUDIO JBL, este amplificador entrega una potencia de 150W por canal, Aclaro que la intensión de este aporte es para tenerlo como  simple referencia, espero que les sirva de algo... 
*Nota:* Cabe destacar que este modelo esta descontinuado, ya que lo dejaron de fabricar hace mucho tiempo!
  Muchos saludos


----------



## alexx_57

Hola, estube buscando por el foro un circuito para estabilizar la corriente de reposo en base a la temperatura, en el post que lo encontre lo llaman "vbe multiplier", ahora mi consulta es si este circuito se podria aplicar al amplificador de 100w de luciperro, o si necesita alguna modificacion?


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos! Me necuentro en las primeras etapas de la construccion de un amplificador de 300Wrms partiendo de una configuracion comercial muy conocida  y al ver aca tantas personas experimentadas en el tema me gustaria recibir sus opiniones y sugerencias, en esta primera parte solo tengo el diagrama de la fuente y del driver de un canal, a medida que vaya desarrollando el proyecto iré compartiendo la información.  
  Tengan muy en cuenta que desde ya! estaré agradecido por recibir sus respuestas


----------



## crazysound

Hola Hunterex, habría que ver el circuito completo, y con la fuente para poder opinar. 

Saludos...


----------



## Hunterex

amigo Crazysound! estoy muy agradecido por tu respuesta, el circutio completo aun no lo tengo pero pude terminar el diagrama de la etapa de salida, creo que con eso es suficiente para estudiar su funcionamiento, no me atrevo a armarlo sin tener opiniones suyas, Cabe destacar que lo simulé en LIVEWIRE y no quede muy convencido, porque creo que este simulador no es muy preciso en circuitos analogicos complejos,  tampoco me aparecen los transistores  necesarios.  En fin,  este nuevo mensaje adjunto el archivo que contiene el diagrama de la etapa de salida 
El circuito completo que quiero construir estará formado por:
1- fuente de poder (basica con transformador)
2- driver y etapa de potencia en circuitos impresos separados (para facilitar su ubicacion en el espacio)
3- protector para los parlantes con un pequeño retardo para el encendido (este circuito ya lo armé y funciona muy bien)
4- preamplificador con ganancia = 3, incluyendo un inversor para usar mi amplificador en modo puente (este circuito lo simulé y cumple con lo requerido)
5- vu-meter de 10 Leds para cada canal (ya fue simulado)
P.D: si saben como editar un mensaje ya enviado les agradeceria que me indicaras los pasos para no tener que enviar un nuevo mensaje cada vez que adicione información al proyecto ni mucho menos subir archivos con fragmentos repetidos.
  Gracias...


----------



## crazysound

Hola Hunterex, el circuito es similar a uno de la marca RCA (acá en Argentina muy conocida) que ya tiene varios años y es de menor potencia. Yo lo veo confiable. Como no tiene calibración hay que tener cuidado porque puede que no esten bien polarizador los TR de salida y funcionar mal o calentar demasiado en reposo.
Te recomiendo que antes de conectar los últimos TR (que a propósito me gustaría saber cuales son) tenés que medir la tensión en las R de 120/1W, debe estar entre 0.5-0.7V, que es la tensión umbral de ls base de los TR finales.

Espero que te sirva de algo.... Saludos.....


----------



## Hunterex

Gracias amigo crazysound! de verdad el primer circuito que monte hace 5 años tenia basicamante esta configuracion, sonaba muy bien solo que tenia problemas con el exceso de temperatura tuve que descartarlo pues no habia una buena relacion potencia/temperatura, por ello comparto tu idea de colocar una etapa para equilibrarlo. Hace unos dias el amigo alexx_57 publicó un circuito estabilizador, pero no se si funcionaria en mi amplificador porque he notado que usualmente esta presente solo en etapas de potencias donde aplican como salida transistores NPN y PNP , el mio solo usa NPN , ¿tu que opinas?
ah! y los transistores de salida que yo quiero usar son D718 puesto que acá en Venezuela son economicos y facil de conseguir.
El circuito que tomé como base para diseñar mi amplificador es de la marca PSS, que bajé de la pagina oficial de esta firma, como podrás ver, le he realizado varias modificaciones para adaptarlo a mis necesidades.
P.D: adjunto el esquema original PSS y las listas de componentes para las diferentes potencias.

El circuito anterior pertenece a una marca francesa muy famosa en europa PSS, y sus principales ventajas es que son relativamente economicos y sencillos sin sacrificar la potencia y la calidad de sonido. Si deseas construir este amplificador en la lista de componentes, archivo: (lista de componentes.pdf) aparecen los componentes para lograr potencias de 150Wrms, 200Wrms, 300Wrms y 400Wrms. En el primer recuadro de la lista se encuentran los componentes comunes para todas las potencias, y en el segundo recuadro aparecen los componentes segun la potencia especifica que vas a construir, por ejemplo: si quieres una amplificador de 200W debes aplicar los componentes de la columna identificada como SAP200 de lista y de la misma manera aparecen los componentes para las demas potencias....
Precisamente este SAP200 fue la que yo construí hace poco.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Esos PSS son versiones mejoradas de los clasicos RCA, son amplificador de muy buena calidad, he construido varios de ellos y no he tenido problemas ademas que tienen buen sonido.

Para crazysound: fijate en el PDF en donde estan los valores de componentes, hay una columna que te indica el valor de los condensadores de la fuente y de que tension de trabajo deben ser, mas o menos haste una idea, o busca la referencia del amplificador que quieres armar y de acuerdo a la potencia de salida RMS que te diga el manual, haces el calculo de la tension de alimentacion necesaria.


----------



## Hunterex

Mis saludos para todos...  no le he tomado foto en cuanto tenga la oportunidad la tomo y la publico, en cuanto al sonido para mi concepto esta muy bien! construí el SAP200 con modificaciones pues no confie totalmente en los valores que proponen y hasta ahora está funcionando, solo trabajando a plena potencia he notado un pequeño exceso de temperatura en los transistores de salida aunque puede que se deba a que compré transistores baratos y el disipador que coloqué no es muy apropiado.

Para mi amigo crazysound, para ubicar el valor de la fuente hice exactamente lo que sugiere el amigo oscar monsalvo! en primer lugar verifico el valor de tension de los condensadores de la fuente luego me guio por una pequeña reglita que consegui hace mucho en la web, donde dice que un amplificador debe ser alimentado como minimo con un valor de tension que sobrepase al valor maximo entregado al parlante en un 60%, por ejemplo si:
La referencia es una amplificador SAP200 que teoricamente entrega una potencia de 125WRms en una carga de 8Ohm:
P: 125W (Potencia del amplificador Rms ) "debes colocar siempre la potencia basada en 8Ohm"
RL: 8Ohm (impedancia del parlante)
Entonces el valor de la tension en los terminales del parlante estara dada por: V=√ P.R de alli tenemos que: V= √125.8
V=31.62 >>32V este es el valor teorico maximo entregado al parlante. luego le sumamos el 60% en este caso 19V y nos resulta 32+19= 51V
Segun esta teoria, +/-51V debe ser el valor optimo con el cual debes alimentar este amplificador (yo le coloque +/-55V pues ya tenia el transformador)

Para el amigo Oscar Monsalvo: Tu has construido estos amplificador sin agregarle modificaciones? pues yo dude desde un principio y construi el SAP200 pero con ciertos cambios, quiero construir el de 300 y quisiera estar seguro de su funcionamiento. 

P.D: En la pagina oficial puedes descargar la hoja de caracteristicas mas relevantes de estos amplificador y alli encontraran la potencia que entrega en carga de 8Ohm, ya que este dato es importante para calcular la tension de alimentacion segun esta teoria.
Espero que les haya servido de algo...
Muchos saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola

El amplificador que arme fue el serie 9C referencia PSS-1000, no tengo fotos internas del equipo, la unica foto que tengo del equipo funcionando es esta, ya casi 8 meses de trabajo pesado y sigue en pie todavia.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, donde encontraste la potencia de este amplificador que armaste (yo no la encontré en la página)? Lo armaste tal cual está o le hiciste alguna modificación? Qué potencia entrega en 4?

Con qué tensión lo alimentabas...  ?

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

No busque la potencia, me guie por el valor de tension de los condensadores de la fuente, lo arme tal cual aparece en la pagina y tiene ningun problema, lo alimente con +/-65V en configuracion puente.
La potencia de salida ronda los 600W RMS en 4Ohm.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, lo estás usando en 4 ohms en puente? Es como si cada módulo estuviese en 2 ohms....!
Aguantan bien los tr de salida? Cuántos le pusiste?

Saludos..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Esta trabajando con 18 transistores por canal, osea 36 en total.  Este amplificador se ha cargado con 2 Ohms (algunas veces por cuestiones de emergencia) y no ha fallado, claro que se calienta bantante, aunque se ha sido cuidadoso en colocarle ventilacion adicional.


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal ,  oscar si  hiciste el circuito tal cual como el esquema dudo mucho que lo pueda colocar en puente a 4Ohm puesto que en primer lugar en la pagina de PSS muy claro aparece que estos amplificador solo se pueden colocar en puente con carga de 8Ohm y es muy razonable ya que obviamente en puente a 4Ohm la corriente duplicaria la normal, y en segundo lugar tienen una atapa de proteccion que limita la corriente de los transistores de salida, la unica   manera de hacerlo, es duplicar el numero de transistores de salida o realizar arreglos en la etapa de proteccion para lograr la potencia deseada esta ultima tomando en cuenta la maxima potencia que pueden manejar  los transistores esto, sin incluir el aumento de potencia en la fuente y los inconvenientes que podrian traer estos cambios. Ademas segun las caracteristicas del PSS1000 este amplificador entrega una potencia de 2 x 500W a 4Ohm y 1 x 1000W a 8Ohm (puente)

  Muchos saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Acuerdate que hay muchas clases de potencia, para estar seguro mejor es calcularla de acuerdo a la alimentacion que se tenga, ahora como escribi en el mensaje anterior, cada canal tiene 18 transistores de potencia, quite la etapa de proteccion (he leido que no son tran practicas como se piensa).

Ademas en las especificaciones de potencia que das serian 250W a 8Ohm y 1000W a 8Ohm en puente, osea 4 veces mas, solamente en teoria se logra 4 veces la potencia de salida al configurar en BTL. La potencia de salida que pongo aqui es calculada tomando en cuenta el valor de alimentacion que estoy usando.

Saludos...


----------



## Hunterex

Ok! la potencia a la que yo me refiero es RMS y es la que ofrecen estos amplificador segun las hojas de datos de PSS, y al igual que tú, en un principio tuve problemas con la etapa de proteccion puesto que limitaba mucho mi amplificador, la eliminé pero en un exceso de volumen se dañaron los transistores de salida tuve que considerar  de nuevo la proteccion pero con la ayuda de una configuracion que encontre en el manual de National Semiconductor con el nombre de: (The circuit features safe area, short circuit and overload protection) y mejoró en gran proporcion, desde entonces esta proteccion no falta en mis proyectos.
P.D: adjunto la hoja de caracteristicas mas relevantes de los PSS Version 7L allí pueden ver los valores de potencias que maneja cada amplificador, asi como tambien la potencia del transformador de la fuente entre otros datos importantes.
  Muchos saludos


----------



## edippo

Hola a todos, tengo un pequeño problema, no puedo conseguir los  mjl3281 ó 2sc4029 ó 2sc3281 (fui a los lugares mas conocido "los de Parana" y casi todos los de zona sur de Bs As, ni en electrónica linier) y ya no se donde mas buscar, algún otro reemplazo?

otra consulta tengo unos 20 IRFP460 y 15 IRFP450, y la cosa es que si alguien me recomienda algún circuito como para usarlos (no le veo sentido gastar teniendo elementos a mano para usar) bueno les agradecería que me den una mano. Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Como transistores de la etapa de salida te pueden servir los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 o 2SC3858 y 2SA1494.

Para los mosfet puede usar los drivers de antony holton, busca en el foro...
En este tema ahi varios que te pueden servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21390.html

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Las modificaciones fueron:

-Quite la "proteccion" contra sobrecarga.
-Los drivers finales los cambie por unos mas robustos.

Le coloque B688 y D718, que son de mas potencia ya que al ser 9 transistores por rama manejados por cada driver se hacia necesario cambiarlos para ir mas seguro.

Tambien les coloque unos disipadores pequeños tipo U. 

Para lo del PCB, dame un tiempito y se los comparto...

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, no te convenía agregarle otra etapa, para incrementar la corriente?

Saludos..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Al principio pense en una configuracion triple darlington, pero me di cuenta que no era necesario, hice varias pruebas y salio todo ok.

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal Oscar! claro que si puedo compartir, el ciruito en realidad no difiere mucho del original que poseen los PSS, solo hay que quitarle alguna cositas y modificar otras.
En el archivo adjunto muestra un esquema sencillo, y para adaptar el valor de la corriente maxima solo hay que dividir el valor de tension base-emisor del transistor 2n3904 entre el valor de la resistencia de sobre corriente que en el caso del esquema es de 0.25, yo particularmente prefiero medir con el tester el valor base-emisor y por lo general mide 0.65V, con los valores  del esquema  los transistores de salida pueden manejar un maximo de 2.6Amp ya que uso  resistencias de 0.25 si se disminuye el valor de esta resistencia  aumentamos el limite de corriente y/o si agregamos otra rama de transistores de salida duplicariamos este limite, puedes hacer como mejor te convenga, recuerda siempre que: 
(ISC=VBE/Rsc) donde:

ISC: maxima corriente ó tambien llamada corriente de corto circutio por sus iniciales en ingles.
VBE: es el valor del voltaje base-emisor de los transistores 2n3904 y 2n3906
Rsc: resistencia de sobrecorriente (estas son las resistencias de potencia por la cual circula la corriente hacia el parlante.
Y listo!
P.D:  De verdad es muy necesaria esta proteccion, yo la recomiendo mucho, por experiencia propia, no la omitan eso si! procuren calcular bien para obtener los resultados apropiados.  Aparte trate de subir el archivo tecnico de donde obtuve la información completa pero no pude,  está pendiente...
  Muchos saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos... como hemos compartido mucha información sobre los amplificador PSS, les dejo los PCB del SAP200 que yo armé con ciertas modificaciones propias solo basta hechar un vistazo al archivo y se darán cuenta de las modificaciones, si se animan a construirlo no duden en preguntar, está 100% probado en lo que tenga la foto la comparto.
P.D: el archivo se encuentra en formato (PCB Wizard) lo subo de esta manera para que puedan realizarles sus propias modificaciones, eso si! bajo su responsabilidad, pues el circuito esta muy bien tal cual como está.

  Muchos saludos


----------



## Hunterex

La información un poco mas completa sobre el agregado para la proteccion de los transistores de salida de los amplificador, la cual comenté ultimamente se encuentra entre las paginas 6 y 7 del archivo adjunto.
Espero que les pueda servir...
  Muchos saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, ahi les dejo una board de PSS que use hace poco, la que les comente no le encuentro, pero el esquema es el mismo lo que cambia son algunos valores de componentes, espero que la armen y comenten.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

oscar armaste el circuito pss pero complementario o cuasi?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Cuasicomplementario, porque los transistores de la etapa de salida me los trajo el cliente, de un amplificador viejo que ya no usaban y eran todos NPN.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, alguien sabe cual son las ventajas y desventajas de los complementarios y los cuasicomplementarios?

Saludos....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola crazysound, segun lo que he leido los amplificador cuasi se diseñaron porque antes era muy dificil encontrar transistores con caracteristicas iguales que pudieran emparejarse (PNP y NPN), se conseguian mas facilmente transistores NPN, con esto se garantizaba que la etapa de salida estaria balanceada con transistores del mismo tipo y caracteristicas muy parecidas.

Pero que yo sepa en cuestiones de calidad de sonido o temperatura creo que no hay diferencias, es mas puedes convertir esos amplificador PSS para trabajar con etapa de salida complementaria y viceversa (convertir un complementario en un cuasi).

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, alguien sabe cual son las ventajas y desventajas de los complementarios y los cuasicomplementarios?



En la actualidad, ninguna.

El diseño cuasi-complementario tiene mas de 35 años de antigüedad y era muy útil en esa época cuando los transistores de potencia PNP eran un desastre y además, muy costosos. En la actualidad, los transistores PNP son análogos a los NPN en prestaciones (salvo a muuuyyyy altas corrientes, que aún tienen algunos problemas), así que el diseño complementario es tan viable como el cuasi-complementario, con la ventaja de que hay que compensar menos caídas de tensión B-E, y la desventaja que es un poco mas difícil lograr la estabilidad en frecuencia.

De ahí en mas...da lo mismo cualquiera.

Saludos!


----------



## aldemarar

Yo me quedo con los complementarios,  pero a  veces toca trabajar con cuasicomplementario, por ejemplo yo tengo una maquina (amplificador) de 16 transistores de potencia 2n3772 y la he trabajadoh asta con 70v+- pero ahora compré un transformador que me entrega 90v+- ¿Sera que esos transistores me aguantan ese voltaje?

Gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar.

Definitivamente no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Gracias muchachos! Pero el diseño complementario debe tener alguna ventaja importante porque todos los que he visto profesionales (yo trabajo en una empresa de sonido) tienen esta configuración.





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> así que el diseño complementario es tan viable como el cuasi-complementario, *con la ventaja de que hay que compensar menos caídas de tensión B-E*, y la desventaja que es un poco mas difícil lograr la estabilidad en frecuencia.



Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

Ezavalla, a qué te referís exactamente cuando decís "compensar"?

Adelmarar, qué circuito estás usando?

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, a qué te referís exactamente cuando decís "compensar"?



Exactamente a eso   

Cuando los transistores se calientan (y en un amplificador de audio, los drivers y los de salida) disminuyen la caída de tensión B-E a razón de 2 mV/ºC. Hablando de un amplificador: Si vos no tenés en cuenta esta situación cuando los polarizás, los transistores van a terminar muertos por embalamiento térmico, ya que la disminución de la tensión Vbe provoca un aumento en la corriente de colector para una polarización fija dada (es como si le metieras mayor tensión (y por ende corriente) de base pero sin estarla controlando) y ese aumento de la Ic genera un aumento en la disipación, lo que a su vez genera un aumento en la hfe y aumenta mas todavía la Ic...y así sucesivamente, de forma tal que si no se hierven los transistores por sobrecorriente, entonces palman por segunda ruptura.

Para evitar esto, se coloca el multiplicador Vbe junto a los transistores de salida (o a los drivers, depende si es cuasi-complementario o complementario puro) para que tomen la misma temperatura (mentira...pero al menos es parecida) de los transistores que está en peligro y disminuyan la polarización estática si la temperatura sube mucho, cosa de atajar el embalamiento térmico quitando excitación de base.

Está claro a que le llamo "compensar las tensiones Vbe"?

Bueno, el tema ahora es ver cuantas tensiones Vbe tengo que compensar: Mirá un esquema complementario y uno cuasi-complementario, y vas a ver:
1)- En el primero hay que compensar solo dos caídas Vbe directamente sobre los drivers, asumiendo que los pares driver+transistor de salida estén montados en una configuración Sziklai (Esa parecida a un darlington pero con los transistores de diferente polaridad: un driver NPN y un trans. de salida PNP dan un Sziklai NPN de alta potencia y alta ganancia y con solo una caída Vbe para compensar...ídem para el otro lado, pero cambiando los PNP por NPN y viceversa).
2)- En el segundo hay un darlington para el lado de V+ y un Sziklai para el de V-, con lo cual hay que compensar 3 (tres) caídas Vbe. Eso en sí no es un problema, ya que hay que cambiar las resistencias del multiplicador Vbe. El problema está en que no puedo tomar una única temperatura como válida, por que para sensar tengo la temp. de los drivers, que es fácil, mas la de uno de los transistores de potencia y esa sí que sensarla es un lío, por que en los encapsulados TO-3 no hay como medirla con certeza y en los TO-220P/66 o similares es mas fácil, pero si pongo el sensor con uno de ellos me pierdo de medir los drivers y sobrecompenso o subcompenso...un verdadero despelote, no?

En un amplificador de 100W esto no es mucho problema, pero cuando tenés que manejar 500 o 1000 o más watts, es para preocuparse, por que cualquier transistor que palme te desbalancea la distribución de potencia del lado al que afecte (+ o -) y te lleva los otros transistores pegados como un dominó...

Está mas claro ahora?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Cuando los transistores se calientan...



Simplemente: Aplausos.

Clarito, conciso... Muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando los transistores se calientan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simplemente: Aplausos.
> 
> Clarito, conciso... Muy bueno.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Es que es así...Se calientan y se embalan...cualquier similitud con mi persona es pura coincidencia...

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El par Sziklai es el tipo de etapa de salida de la mayoria de las QSC.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...Se calientan y se embalan...cualquier similitud con mi persona es pura coincidencia...


Jamás pensaría algo así


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos! muy interesante los ultimos comentarios que han realizado, de verdad se aprende un poco mas cada vez que ingresamos al foro..
para mi amigo MFK08, adjunto las fotos del amplificador que construí siguiendo el modelo SAP200 de PSS, están un poco deficientes pues la tome con mi tlf.
  Muchos saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigos! si de verdad suena muy bien, me gustaria que se atrevieran a fabricarlo. ¡no se van a arrepentir!
la tension con la que está alimentado es de +/-55V, (aunque el transformador que usé se queda pequeño solo es de 270VA) y teoricamente deberia ser de 350VA estoy tratando de conseguir uno mas grande pero aca son muy dificiles de encontrar y relativamente costosos. anteriormente subí el PCB para quienes quieran construirlo. De todas maneras estoy a la orden para cualquier duda.
Muchos saludos 



Que tal amigos! estuve buscando información acerca de amplificador de audio y me topé con esta pagina donde aparecen infinidades de esquemas comerciales que nos pueden servir de patron para nuestros circuitos, no se, si en este foro esta trillado pero de todas maneras lo comparto con ustedes:

http://www.audio-circuit.dk/Schematics/List%20files.php

Muchos saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Que tal luciperrro, una consulta:

El amplificador que mencionas arriba (Salida a Fet) Los 500 W (+-80VDC) Son a 4 o a 8 Ohm?

Saludos.

PD: Ojalá sean a 8...


----------



## Guest

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Que tal luciperrro, una consulta:
> 
> El amplificador que mencionas arriba (Salida a Fet) Los 500 W (+-80VDC) Son a 4 o a 8 Ohm?
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Ojalá sean a 8...



Esto despejara tus dudas http://www.a-and-t-labs.com/K6_Sw_Amp/index.htm


----------



## nuk

───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
para *oscar montalvo * una pregunta. sobre el driver que esta una pagina atras ¿puedo reducir transistores de salida, no muchos pero algunos al menos usarlo con solo 4 ó 6 transistores sin modificar nada en el driver y puedo usar los 2SC5200 y 2SA1943 como complementario verda..?? o no    ¿si se puede..? con cuanto voltaje podria trabajar el transformador y a cuantos Amperios sera en version estereo solo para unos 400 a 600W 4Ω   gracias de antemano cualquier información... 
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
______________________________________________________________________
me olvidava no encuentro el esquematico del pcb solo lo buscaba para simularlo gracias
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
♫nuk♫


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Para 400 y 600W a 4Ohm necesitas +-77VDC y +-92VDC respectivamente, claro que estos valores son aproximados (bastante aproximados).

Lo que comentas si es posible, usar esos transistores, debes cuidar la impedancia de carga y la tension de alimentacion para trabajarlo con 4 transistores, en el esquema original viene con 4 transistores a +-70VDC para trabajar seguro a 8 Ohm, para mi concepto trabajar a 4Ohm con cuatro transistores  y esta fuente, no es bueno.

Hay un post de Cacho para dimensionamiento de etapas de salida, explica muy bien la cuestion.

Saludos.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola, para complementar los 2:  pcb y la serigrafia de componentes del compañero Oscar, anexo los archivos donde esta el esquematico y la lista de componentes original.

Favor tener en cuenta esto, lo postiado por Oscar Monsalvo ya esta resumido y listo para usar. Acordarse que es Cuasicomplementario.

Gracias, espero les disipe algunas dudas.


----------



## lukazz

Hola Luciperro, que tal?, te comento que me decidi en armar el amplificador de 100W que publiscastes al principio, y depaso aprobecho para hacerte algunas preguntas,
El mismo necesita algun preamplificador para funcionar bien?en todo caso cual me recomendas?
Respecto a la fuente, el diseño qe te adjunto aqui, crees que servira? y crees que el transformador que esta en la foto alcanze para tirar 2 placas de este amplificador? (100+100W) te comento que es sacado de un viejo equipo BGH que actualmente no funciona mas
Y respecto a los VU- Metros, necesitan algun circuito aparte para mostrarme la entrada?, previa al volumen, osea que marque lo que esta entrando, independiente del volumen que tenga en la salida
Muy lindo amplificador, y por lo que estuve viendo, con muy buenos resultados
Gracias!


----------



## Guest

El preamplificador es opcional, pero en ciertos casos va ser necesario y mas si vas a enviar la señal de un reproductor portatil, puedes ensamblar el que mas te guste de los tantos que estan publicados en el foro; el transformador que muestras esta bastante bien, tu PCB esta bien, solo que te recomendria que utilices un puente de diodos de 20Amperes en lugar de los diodos; para los VU vas a necesitar un circuito que los haga funcionar y la señal para monitorearlos puedes tomarla de la señal de entrada o de el punto donde se conecta el pre y la entrada del amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo tambien lo arme y la verdad, supero las espectativas Nimer.
Fotos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/157507/

Luciperrro:

No tienes fotos de la power K6, la que te pregunte si se bancaba 500W a 8 ó 4Ohm?

Esta power tiene 5 IRFP240 por lado, si le aumento a 8 Tr por lado y +-90VCD y retoco el bias... Como cuanto sacara a 4Ohm?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nimer



			
				Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, *cacho*, y los demás que lo armaron...



Sólo una aclaración: Yo no lo armé.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimer dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fogonazo, *cacho*, y los demás que lo armaron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sólo una aclaración: Yo no lo armé.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


Sí sí.. Puse Fogonazo y Cacho apartados de los que lo armaron justamente porque no lo hicieron y aún así ayudaron a lo largo del thread. 

Estoy en la compra de materiales, así que a los que estén en Argentina, les actualizo los precios al día de hoy para armar este amplificador.


T: 2SC3281 $ 11,30 c/u 
T: TIP41 x 2 $ 2,00 c/u
T: TIP42 x 1$ 2,00 c/u
T: 2N2222 / BC548 x 1 $ 0,35 c/u
T: MPS2907 / BC558 x 3 $ 0,35 c/u
D: 1N4004 / 1N4007 x 11 $ 0,15 c/u
R: 0.47 Ohms / 5W x 5 4 $ 1,60 c/u
R: 22 Ohms / 5W x 1 $ 1,60 c/u
R: 100 Ohms / 1W x 3 $ 0,30 c/u
R: 100 Ohms x 2 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 100 Ohms x 2 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 1k x 2 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 120 Ohms x 2  $ 0,05 c/u
R: 4.7 Ohms x 1 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 2.7k x 2 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 150 Ohms x 1$ 0,05 c/u
R: 18k x 3 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 1.8k x 1 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 100k x 1$ 0,05 c/u
R: 680 Ohms x 2 $ 0,05 c/u
R: 22 Ohms / 1W x 2 $ 0,30 c/u
C: 47uf / 63v x 2 $ 0,60 c/u
C: 22uf / 63v x 1 $ 0,30 c/u
C: 0.1uf  / 100 nf  (Recomiendo encapsulado plástico 63v) $ 0,70 c/u
C: 0.22 uf / 220 nf x 2(Recomiendo encapsulado plástico 63v) $ 0,70 c/u

El transistor de salida que me ofrecieron acá, fue el 2SC3281.. Leí que esa serie estaba llena de falsificados..
Por otro lado, en otro lugar, me ofrecieron el TIP35 por $5,75. Qué me sugieren?

Todo expresado en Pesos Argentinos.

Les dejo unas imágenes de los componentes que ya tengo..
El transformador es de 37+37, entregando 52Vcc por rama.. Me recomiendan que refuerce algo por estar muy al límite?
Gracias a todos.


----------



## lukazz

Bueno chicos, ya practicamente termine el amplificador, falta colocarle los Tip41 y 42, ya que tengo qe cortar los disipadores, y los coloco y a probarlo!
Luego de probar el modulo este, armo el otro similar para dejarlo en stereo
Les dejo un par de fotitos del amplificador y su fuente


----------



## Nimer

Lukazz, una pregunta.. Por qué el tercer TIP35C no tiene niple en el tornillo?


----------



## lukazz

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> Lukazz, una pregunta.. Por qué el tercer TIP35C no tiene niple en el tornillo?



porque ese tercer Tip35C que hay, es diferente a los otros 3, y el tamaño del augujero no lo permitia, igual tiene una especie de plastico que hace que no haga contacto, y esta todo medido con tester y no hay continuidad en ningun punto entre disipador-base del transistor, igual cuando pueda, consigo el que me falta cn la misma capsula i listo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Nimer, no compres esos 2SC3281 porque seguramente son falsos, esos transistores los descontinuaron hace rato, ahora esta el 2SC5200.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Entendido.. Supongo que voy a comprar los TIP35 entonces.. Con respecto a la fuente de 52v, no tendré problemas? El TIP35 es para 60v?

EDIT:  
El datasheet dice que el TIP35 es para 40v, el TIP35A para 60v, el B para 80, y el C para 100.. Voy a ir por el B o el C, si es que los consigo..

Tengo que fijarme en algo más por el tema de la tensión? Los transistores excitadores no tienen problema?


----------



## Cacho

Hola Nimer

En la línea de los TIP 2X, 3X y 4X, el sufijo C es el que seguramente vas a conseguir y soporta 100V. Es muy raro encontrar en Argentina las series A y B (encontré unos "D" hace tiempo, pero una sola vez). Y Cuidate de las falsificaciones, que las hay.

Hablando de falsificaciones, el TIP35 que no tiene Niple (igual no hacen falta en esos encapsulados) de las fotos de Lukazz se ve como falso... Si se quema, no te vuelvas loco buscando el problema: Es el transistor.
Los otros tres parecen originales.

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Hola amigos! espero que a todos le este yendo muy bien con sus proyectos, he leido ultimamente los mensajes  con respecto al uso de los transistores, y aprovecho para preguntarle al amigo monsalvo  sobre los transistores de potencia 2SC3281 o NTE2328, de verdad tendriamos problemas usando este transistor?  sinceramente usando estos transistores tuve una mala experiencia hace tiempo pues apenas encendi el equipo se dañaron pero jamas supuse que eran transistores falsificados de hecho tengo pensado trabajar en un proyecto nuevo en donde queria incluirlos, pero con tan mala referencia prefiero reeplazarlos, a mi personalmente me gusta usar el MJ15003 con ventajas, pero son mas dificiles de aislarlo del disipador por ser encapsulado TO3 eso sin mencionar el tamaño que debe poseer dicho disipador, en conclusion, ustedes creen que por la via rapida se pueda reeplazar los 2SC3281 por lo D718? Claro! tomandoen cuenta la potencia y la tension soportada.
Muchos saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hunterex dijo:
			
		

> ustedes creen que por la via rapida se pueda reeplazar los 2SC3281 por lo D718? Claro! tomandoen cuenta la potencia y la tension soportada.
> Muchos saludos...


 
Claro puedes usarlos para una etapa de potencia, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que acabas de mencionar, entre las referencias que conozco estan:

-2SC5200 y 2SA1943
-2SC3858 y 2SA1494
-2SC5198 y 2SA1941
-MJL21194 y MJL21193


----------



## lukazz

ya casi listo para probar!
estoy armandole un gabinete masomenos,todavia falta terminar de cortarlo bien, hasta qe pueda comprarle alguno lindo, o con mas tiempo hacerle uno mejorcito.
todavia no probe la etapa, pero tendria que estar todo bien, cuando termine de conectar todo lo pruebo
el espacio que qedaria en el gabinete, lo va a ocupar el otro amplificador de 100 asi queda en stereo, y adelante de la fuente las placas para el corte de los parlantes, la placa para controlar los vumetros analogicos, y el preamplificador
comenten como va quedando!


----------



## Nimer

No es muy chico el disipador ese para los cuatro TIP35?
Por lo demás, va quedando bien!


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> No es muy chico el disipador ese para los cuatro TIP35?


 

Si se quieren sacar las dudas, por acá hay información.

Saludos


----------



## clemen

Saludos colega Luciperro.  Me decidi a construir una board del amplificador MARBATELL publicado en la pagina 22 de este foro y tengo las siguientes Inquietudes:  Los Voltajes de bias en las bases de los transistores driver mje 15028 y 15029 es de solamente -300mV en ambos transistores. Estos transistores deben tener como minimo +500mV el NPN y -500mV el PNP con relacion a tierra.  Sin embargo en la salida de parlante tengo 47mV DC. El trimpot no esta regulando el voltaje de bias.  Hice una prueba rapida con 6 transistores de salida y el amplificador funcionó  pero me fundio el parlante de prueba solamente quedo funcionando el tweter.  En el diagrama publicado observo lo que los resistores R22 a R25 no estan conestados a salida de parlante es esto un error o algun tipo de configuracion?  yo los conecte .  Ya he revisadio la board y esta todo de acuedro con el diagrama con excepcion de los 4 resistores mencionados.
Espero tus comentarios. 

Un Abrazo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola clemen, en efecto el esquematico del marbatell tiene un error, esas resistencias deberian ir conectadas a la salida del amplificador.

Saludos.

Que sal suena?


----------



## palomo

Como estan amigos del foro? estoy con un  pequeñito problema y recuro a la experiencia de todos uds y a los que han armado el amplificador de 300w posteado al principio de este post, resulta que tengo ya algo de experiencia armando amplificador de potencia, pero este si que me dejo algo extrañado ya que lo arme de acuerdo al diagrama y al PCB que se encuentra al principio solo que la falla es algo rara, les cuento:

Todo armado, revisado mas de 5 veces, conectado con el famoso foco de prueba se le provo sin los transistores de salida, el foco al darle linea prendio y se apago todo indica OK en la salida tengo 0.01mv 

Conecto los TIP35C como exitadores y un solo transistor (mj15022) por rama. Y es cuando pongo mi cara de asustado el foco prendio a todo lo que da.

Desconecto inmediatamente la alimentacion, checo todo y nada indica por donde esta la falla, deconecto los tip35 y los transistores de salida conecto todo de nuevo sin los transistores mencionados y todo esta normal.

Checo los transistores tip35 y los de salida por si alguno esta en corto o fuera de rango, estan midiendo bien.

Sin los transistores de salida ni los tip exitadores le inyecto señal, por la bocina sale la musica amplificada (logico que con muy poca potencia) esto indica que esta funcionando.

Cambio el tip35 coloco otro nuevo y los mismo, lo quito coloco un mj15022 como exitador, lo mismo, me rasco la cabeza y pienso "me habran dado transistores falsos" decido matar un transistor mj lo habro y "sorpresa" era original  acabo de perder 6.5 dolares.

Y esto sucede cuando conecto el driver que esta conectadoa a B+, sin los transistores de salida y sin los exitadores todo funciona.

Cambio los transistores probando con mj15024, 2sc3281 originales toshiba (¿como se que son originales? traen impreso su nomenglatura con laser imposible de copiar y costaron 10 dolares cada uno), y con otros transistores mas y con todos hace lo mismo, no importa el transistor que ponga tengo fuga de B+ a la salida, no hay pistas cruzadas ni unidas nio soldaduras frias.

Ya se me secaron todas las ideas, ya cambie los transistores tip41 y tip42 por mj350 y mj340 que soportan mayor carga y nada, asi que si alguien sabe que puede estar pasando o por donde encontrar la falla se lo estare eternamente agradecido.

Haaa y ya lei el manual de FOGONAZO de como calibrar un amplificador, otros amplificadores si he logrado ponerlos a funcionar, pero este no se que maleficio tenga y como dato he hecho tres placas del mismo y en los tres presenta la misma falla, el PCB ya lo compare con el diagrama y es correcto asi que por ese lado no hay problema, el transformador es de 6Amp y me da en secundario 39-0-39Vca y ya rectificado 50.5Vcd de antemano gracias.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Palomo.

Dos cosas: ¿De cuántos Watt es el foquito que estás usando? y ¿qué condensadores (capacidad y voltaje) usaste en el bootstrap y en la realimentación?

Apuesto a que en una de esas dos cosas está la respuesta a tu predicamento.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Buenas noches amigo Cacho, gracias por tu ayuda y te comento:

El foquito que uso es de 150w aqui la red es de 120V. asi que te imaginas el porque de mi susto, y acerca del bootstrap  con que se come eso   disculpa solo que a lo mejor el termino no lo conozca pero si el metodo (no se si me entiendas) pero en la realimentacion (este termino si lo conozco y lo usamos como retroalimentacion) los capacitores son de la capacidad que marca el diagrama (valga la redundancia) y el voltaje de ellos siempre me gusta estar algo sobredimencionado.

Ejemplo: si me pide un capacitor de 22uf /63V por lo regular siempre pongo uno de 22uf/100V si el diagrama pide 0.001uf leyendolo fisicamente busco uno 102 de mas de 50V estos son los que estan en la retroalimentacion (corrigeme si estoy mal) en lo personal odio los capacitores que parecen botones aqui los conocemos como "lentejas" solo los ocupo cuando debo tener valores de pF, ahora si me explicas lo de bootstrap , en que parte del diagrama esta ya podria decirte como lo conozco y entenderte.

Muchas veces tuve problemas con los terminos, aqui yo conozco como driver a la etapa de pre y muchos lo entienden como los transistores de salida, mi termino era etapa de potencia, y tuve que adaptarme a ciertos terminos , de antemano gracias

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola de nuevo Palomo

Bueno, por el lado de la lámpara parece que vamos bien. Descartémosla.
Descuento también que tenés todas las soldaduras bien hechas y sin puentes de estaño ni de ningún tipo y asumo que revisaste bien todos estos aspectos ya.

Yendo a lo del bootstrap, te adjunto un pedacito del esquema donde se ve el condensador. Es el de 47uf/63V en un círculo rojo.
En lo de la realimentación, el que está originalmente es el de 22uf/63V (100uf/100V le caerían mejor a mi entender).
Por lo que decís de usar simpre los que soporten un  voltaje mayor (buena medida) debés haber usado nomás los de 100V, así que no estará ahí el problema (¿usaste de 100V por todos lados?).

Cambiemos de ángulo, pero sigamos con los condensadores.
Vámonos a los Millers. Son los que están entre B y C del TIP41 y entre las mismas patas del primer MJ15024 de la rama positiva y los dos simétricos en la rama negativa, junto con el de 100pf entre B y C del AV TIP41.
En el esquema hay uno de esos encerrado en un círculo azul.

Esos van a evitar que el amplificador oscile y pueden llegar a "ver" más de 50V. Si usaste un condensador cerámico (lenteja) normal, seguramente está teniendo problemas. Usá tranquilo los cerámicos ahí, pero los que soportan 500V o más.
Como comentario, los condensadores de 1 y 10nf me parecen demasiado grandes para esa función (usaría todos de 100pf o hasta mas chicos), aunque si alguien los calculó de ese valor, será así.

¿Algo de esto te sirve para la solución?

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Amigo palomo! está muy curiosa la falla que presenta tu circuito, dices que aparece solo cuando colocas los transistores TIP35 ahora bien! podrias revisar la conexion del colector del TIP41C recuerda que en este PCB (si lo hiciste tal cual como lo propuso luciperro) se conecta atraves de un tornillo al case del transistor (probablemente esta conexion está fallando, otra cosa, nunca estaria de más que revisaras nuevamente y muy detalladamente  las pistas del circuito donde entran en juego estos transistores puede que se te haya corrido una gotita de estaño y unido algunas pistas, tambien sucede algo similar cuando energizamos el circuito una vez barnizado las pistas, y no dejamos suficiente tiempo para que se depure correctamente el barniz (te lo digo por experiencia propia).  En fin! seria buena idea que postearas las fotos de tu circuito puede que veamos algo que se te está escapando a ti de la vista...
Muchos saludos.....


----------



## palomo

Buen fin de semana amigo Cacho, Clemen y Hunterex, te comento amigo Cacho, ayer Sábado me puse a estudiar acerca de lo que mencionas del bootstrap y efectivamente localice el capacitor que me estas mencionando, según se, este es para que no falte tención ante una excursión muy grande de tención de salida (a alto volumen) en los transistores, (corrígeme si estoy mal), y como mencionas efectivamente todos pero todos  los capacitores electrolíticos son de 100V.

Por lo que mencionas de los de efecto Miller son de acuerdo al valor del diagrama, solo que en este punto coloque capacitores MKT, a excepción del de 100pf entre B y C del AV TIP41, ahora voz mencionas que el de 1 y 10nf son algo altos y los baje a razón de pf, solo que me topo con el problema que no consigo otros capacitores que no sean de lenteja para valores de razón de pf  ( me esta pasando lo del perro que persigue su cola, tratando de evitar los capacitores de lentejas y me topo con ellos al final ). Mmmm pero tomare tu consejo y voy a empezar a jugar con valores mas chicos en estos capacitores, ya te contare como me fue con mis fuegos artificiales.  

Contestando al amigo Clemen , los transistores tanto los MJ15024, MJ15022 y los TIP35C se encuentran perfectamente aislado con su mica y arandela del disipador, aun cuando probé con los 2SC3281 tuve cuidado que estos no tuvieran continuidad con el disipador  así que la falla queda descartado por este lado.

Amigo Hunterex efectivamente está curiosa la falla y esta se presenta en las tres placas que arme, ¿será porque esta vez no diseñe mi PCB y tome la que postearon   y me cayo la maldición gitana? Y sí, ya revise asta con microscopio 1…… 2……. 3…… y no se cuantas veces la placa buscando gotitas de estaño o pista unidas y nada (puede que en una placa haya sucedido   ¿pero en tres lo mismo?) el PCB lo revise con el diagrama y esta OK, y lo del barniz no me gusta embellecer a mis niñas hasta que todo este probado al 100% así que este no es el culpable.

Y lo que mencionas del tip si lo tuve en cuenta, ya que este se encuentra con una rondana plana en la cabeza del tornillo para tener mejor contacto a la placa y del optro lado con una rondana de precion asi que no creo tener falsos en dicho TIP.

  Un dato curioso y la pregunta del millón de faradios, esta falla se me presenta en cuanto conecto el transistor excitador  (TIP35C o mj) y le doy tención sin los transistores de salida aclaro, pero si le doy tención primero a la placa y después nada mas conecto el tip donde va no se me presenta el corto (aun sin los transistores de salida, del lado del B+ con el B- no tengo este problema).
 ¿Sera que en vez de poner un retardador a la salida, se lo voy a tener que poner al transistor excitador?

La foto te la debo, preste la cámara y me la dan asta el lunes, mañana cuelgo las fotos para que puedan seguir ayudandome.

Un saludo a la comunidad y les agradezco su ayuda, se que no estoy solo buscando la forma de solucionar este problema, y mi novia también esta buscando la forma (pero de sacarme ya de mi taller).      

Buen dia.


----------



## Cacho

Mhhhhhh....

Esto último que decís de arrancarlo y después agregar el transistor me huele a que la lápara lo hace oscilar...
¿Tenés manera de poner dos o tres en paralelo para ver si sigue portándose mal?

Ah, lo del Boolstrap está bien y lo de los Miller y los cerámicos, no te vuelvas loco. Andan tan bien como cualquier otra cosa que tengas, mientras soporten el voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

Hola que tal Palomo!. He seguido tu situacion con el amplificador, las PCB funcionan correctamente eso te lo puedo garantizar; no coloques la lampara, conmuta la entrada del amplificador a tierra coloca sus respectivos portafusibles por cada bus de tension y metes fusibles de 500mA mas su amperimetro en serie con el bus positivo, supngo que la alimentacion que le estas dando esta entre +-45  y +-50VDC, con esto debes tener un consumo de 40 a 70mA, para esta prueba coloca dos transistores de cada *extremo* como minimo, a la salida no debes tener tension DC, si hasta aqui todo ha salido bien, solo resta cambiar los fusibles de 500mA por unos de 1.5Amperes y proceder a cargarle la bocina e inyectar un poco de señal. 


Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Hola comunidad de electronicos, de nuevo dando lata con esta extraña falla, y te cuento amigo Cacho que lo mismo pense he hice la prueba con dos focos de 100w en serie, se sigue presentando la misma falla la placa sin exitadores ni transistores de salida trabaja OK, pero conectando los exitadores los focos se prenden a todo lo que dan, ya hice de nuevo la prueba de poner otros que no sean los TIP35C y coloque el MJ15022 como exitador y pasa lo mismo, por este dia lo voy a dejar descanzar ya mañana continuo, la verdad asta la cabeza me duele asi que mañana les cuento como va esto.

Como estas amigo Luciperrro que milagro que te dejar leer, te platico que esta fue la primera prueba que hice, nadamas que con el foco y si coloque dos transistores por rama para la prueba, el amplificador si sono pero los MJ15022 se calentaron bastante, logico que primero fue sin señal y con la entrada en corto, a la salida no tenia CD y aproximadamente 0.030mV en CA, esto era buena señal por eso me anime a inyectarle señal aunque el foco estaba algo elevado, solo que como te mencione los transistores se calentaron bastante aun con buenos disipadores, y mi alimentacion esta en +-50.5VCD como mencione mañana le sigo y voy a poner el practica el consejo que me das, voy a probar sin el foco y con fusibles si saltan estos luego luego voy a tener que repasar todo de nuevo, y si le tengo confianza a tus PCB solo que hace tiempo comente (no me acuerdo en que post), que me gusta trabajar un poco y no basarme en lo que otros amigos ya hicieron y trabajaron que tienen todo el merito y lo comparten con nosotros, me gusta hacer mis diseños, solo que esta vez la verdad me entro un poco de fiaca y use tu PCB, pero ya mañana le sigo por hoy voy a descanzar y disfrutar un dia mis vacaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

palomo dijo:
			
		

> ...hice la prueba con *dos focos de 100w en serie*, se sigue presentando la misma falla...





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Tenés manera de poner *dos o tres en paralelo* para ver si sigue portándose mal?



Ojo, serie y paralelo se comportan muy distinto.
La idea es que baje la resistencia lo más posible para permitir que cargue todo el sistema y supere el transitorio de alto consumo del principio sin que el foco haga de las suyas de calentarse, subir la resistencia del filamento y hacer caer el voltaje.
Fijate si podés lograr 300W o más con focos en *paralelo*, así la corriente se reparte y no calienta tanto a uno solo.

Lo que te propone Luciperro es esencialmente lo mismo, sólo que hecho con fusibles.


Saludos


----------



## palomo

Tienes razon amigo Cacho, pero bueno ya logre hacer que un canal funcionara, la falla era en un diodo que estabiliza el bias, estaba algo bajo en su medicion por eso era el exceso de temparatura en los transistores, esta funcionando con los tip35c como exitadores los cuales alcanzan una temperatura algo elevada pero no peligrosa ya que se pueden tocar aun con el dedo, y los transistores de salida ni se enteran, permanecen menos que tibios (a baja potencia aun no pruebo a fondo el canal) 

Pero la otra placa me presenta B+ a la salida, quite los transistores de salida, unicamente deje los tip35, con la entrada en corto la placa se comporta bien, al conectar los transistores (dos por rama) todo esta estable, lo malo se presenta cuando le conecto la bocina se presenta B+ a la salida y el foco se prende, ya revise los transistores de salida y estan bien, los excitadores no tienen problema los tip 41 ytip42 estan tambien OK.

Lla bocina no esta en corto ya que me mide 8.2ohms asi que esta es mi nueva falla en estos momentos me dispongo a revisar todo el área donde tengo B+ asi que mañana les cuento como va todo.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Buenas noches amigos del foro, les cuento que al fin encontré la falla en la placa de 300w, espero que esto que me paso les sirva de experiencia a todo aquel que quiera armarla, y se tope con algo parecido.

Después de mucho batallar tratando de encontrar por donde se me fugaba B+, y haber cambiado transistores (fueron los primeros sospechosos), diodos (si no es Chana es Juana,  refrán ocupado aquí en mi país), y checado hasta la ultima resistencia junto con los condensadores y capacitores, y en un punto de locura, agarrar un martillo para darle muerte a ambas placas.

Decidí calmarme un poco y darme una vuelta por el foro de reparaciones pensando que *Santo electrón *se iba a apiadar de mi, y **SI** se apiado de mi, la verdad no me acuerdo quien tenia una falla parecida a la mia, lo que si me acuerdo fue quien le dio la respuesta…………………. Adivinen.
   

¿No?


Como siempre el amigo CACHO, donde le explicaba una falla con los condensadores que se ocupan en los transistores del driver, estos son para que no oscile, así que si uno se encuentra muy chico en voltaje estos se comportan como un diodo conduciendo corriente, (espero que si te acuerdes Cacho ya que este post esta bastante perdido en paginas antiguas),   casi como un demente apague la computadora y corrí a verificar si esto era posible, y si fue posible  , era el muy mal…….dito condensador que se encuentra en B+ del TIP35C que se estuvo riendo de mi durante 4 días :x :x 

Los de la tienda me lo vendieron como de 100V pero al mirarlos detalladamente estaba sobrescrito la parte donde indica el voltaje (Dioses, asta donde ha llegado la piratería)   , busque entre mi basura electrónica y encontré uno antiguo de 100v, mucho mayor de tamaño del que me vendieron, lo coloque y adiós al B+ de la salida, el amplificador empezó a funcionar de maravillas.

Bueno, si alguien tiene la misma falla y se volvió loco buscándola cambiando transistores y diodos, no esta de mas que miren un poco desconfiadamente a los condensadores que evitan la oscilación en los transistores.

De antemano gracias a la comunidad del foro, y a todos los que comparten su experiencia con nosotros.

Haaaaa les pongo una foto del diagrama donde indico que condensador era, y les debo la foto del condensador culpable, como ya tenía el martillo a la mano este paso a mejor vida, quedando embarrado en el piso. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

palomo dijo:
			
		

> ...Donde le explicaba una falla con los condensadores que se ocupan en los transistores del driver, estos son para que no oscile, así que si uno se encuentra muy chico en voltaje estos se comportan como un diodo conduciendo corriente, (espero que si te acuerdes Cacho ya que este post esta bastante perdido en paginas antiguas)...


 
Sí me acuerdo, y te lo dije a vos en la página anterior también.

Con los Miller tuve problemas una vez, en uno de los primeros amplificadores de buena potencia que armé, y aprendí. Ahora me cuido de que todo soporte el voltaje.

Yo también me volví loco buscando el componente que no andaba y nada. Todos los semiconductores medían bien, los condensadores no estaban pinchados... ¿Qué *^$#*% le pasa a esta cosa?. 

En un momento vi uno de los condensadores cerámicos que decía 500V y por esas cosas raras del cerebro se me ocurrió mirar el Miller. No decía nada, eso quiere decir que es de 50V. Insulto al aire, insulto a mí mismo (¿Cómo pude ser tan &*^#%?), lo cambié por uno de mayor voltaje y salió todo andando perfecto...
Claro, pasado de voltaje, el cerámico se "pincha" y empieza a conducir continua entre la base y el colector del transistor al que se supone tiene que cuidar. Con eso hacemos un diodo de un transistor.

Saludos y felicidades por el amplificador funcionando.


----------



## palomo

Si me acuerdo amigo CACHO que me lo mencionaste y me lo calcaste, ""checa el voltaje de los miller´s"", solo que en la otra placa que salio funcionando tiene uno parecido, aunque cuando los mire y compare de serca el que esta en la placa funcionando es un poco mayor, por eso lo empece a mirar detalladamente y fue cuando encontre que estaba sobrescrito, y en ese momento me entro la locura y como ya tenia el martillo casi a la mano, lo tome dejandolo embarrado por todo el piso.

Asi que agradesco tu valiosa ayuda amigo CACHO.

Saludos


----------



## Guest

Adjunto en un (rar), el proyecto del QSDOG para los que lo quieren, el archivo contiene el PCB hecho en Protel99SE y los diagramas, si alguien encuentra errores entre el PCB y el diagrama, de favor haga el comentario para corregirlo.

El amplificador me parecia un buen diseño y proyecto, por eso lo publique en su momento; pero la verdad existen mejores cosas y mas economicas, ese fue el motivo por el cual lo retire.


Saludos.


----------



## Guest

Agrego el PCB del amplificador MARBATELL, adjunto PCB en Protel99SE y sus respectivos PDF de ubicacion de componentes y el PCB de la placa para plancharla, imprimirla o dibujarla. La alimentacion puede ser desde +-45VDC hasta +-84VDC, el transformador debe entregar 10 a 12Amperes para su version estereo, la correinte de reposo debe ser ajustada entre los 30 a 60mA. Los transistores se pueden remplazar por MJL3281 y MJL1302.


Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que paso con la cuenta de Luciperro, le sale en el nombre la palabra Guest.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Oscar.

LPerrro tenía una cuenta de mail no válida en el antiguo foro. Parece que fue cerrada y no la actualizó.
Al hacer el cambio a la nueva plataforma y no poder relacionarlo el (noséqué, un programa) que hizo la importación con una cuenta de mail activa, lo dejó como Guest y no ha habido forma de comunicarse con él hasta el momento.

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex

Mis saludos Muchachos! encontré en la web un diagrama de un amplificador CROWN que parece interesante (sencillo, economico y aparentemente poderoso) estuve revisando en el foro para ver si no estaba posteado y no encontré nada... Puede que nadie de acá lo haya armado antes, lo comparto con ustedes......para que lo juzgen.....y quien quita! que alguien se anime de construirlo.

P.D: Agradecido con mi amigo palomo por las respuestas.....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo tengo ese esquema y voy a construirlo para los medios, ya que me dijeron que rinde bien en medios.  

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

compañero oscar para medios es mejor la qsc


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Se que la qsc da buen medio y buen bajo, el lio es que mi amplificador de medios lo estoy construyendo stereo y no tengo dos transformadores o uno con doble secundario, ese es el problema amigo.

La Zener tambien da un buen medio, la tuve durante 3 años en mi anterior amplificador de medios monofonico y sonaba muy bien.

Por ahora estoy indeciso entre tres amplificador para medios: la studio 350 que esta aqui en el foro, la crown XLS-602 o el Leach amp.

Para bajos escogi la MTE MA2500 y para brillo la antony holton con mosfet de canal N (IRFP250)

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

Bueno, yo no te recomiendo que armes tarjetas diferentes, seria bueno que sean iguales.

Leach amp es una buena tarjeta,  yo la utilizo en bajo con unas modificasiones que le hice, tambien la he probado en medio y suena bien, mejor que la Zaner.

 Me gustaria que me pasaras el circuito de la MTE MA2500 para estudiarla


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Osea me refiero a que estos son los candidatos para armar en medios, voy a armar los tres driver y hago una prueba subjetiva y ahi decido por cual me voy.

Saludos.

En cuanto organize la información posteo la MTE


----------



## tecniloco80

hola soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saber si alguien armo este amplificador por que tengo un transformadorr con voltajes iguales para armarlo pero no se si suene bien
aca les dejo el esquema para que vean


----------



## aldemarar

tecniloco80 dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en el foro quisiera saber si alguien armo este amplificador por que tengo un transformadorr con voltajes iguales para armarlo pero no se si suene bien
> aca les dejo el esquema para que vean


 
Yo no lo he armado pero si lo han hecho, personalmente no te recomiendo este circuito si no tienes mucha experiencia, creo que por ahí tengo el pcb y componentes


----------



## tecniloco80

aldemarar dijo:


> Yo no lo he armado pero si lo han hecho, personalmente no te recomiendo este circuito si no tienes mucha experiencia , creo que por ahí tengo el pcb y componentes


 
Gracias por responder , si por favor podria subir el pcb para compararlo con el que estoy haciendo en eaglepcb para terminarlo mas rapido..


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

Amigo Oscar , que etapa de potencia me recomiendas para brillo y con cuantos transistores ? seria


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Las etapas con salida tipo mosfet se comportan muy bien el altas frecuencias, mejor que los bjt.

En cuanto a la cantidad de transistores, dependeria de cuantas unidades vas a mover y la tension de alimentacion que piensas colocarle (potencia de salida).

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Bueno.. Terminé la placa del todo.. 
Puse la bobina por la parte inferior, al igual que una resistencia de 18K que me olvidé de perforar en la placa. :$
Falta probarla sin los transistores de salida, pero me faltan dos cablecitos de la fuente y no tengo tiempo, así que la voy a probar mañana.

Les dejo dos fotitos.
Espero que funcione!



















Mañana vemos.  Y prometo un video desarmando las paredes si no hay complicaciones.


----------



## Nimer

Tengo la etapa de 100W en corto.. La lámpara serie prende a más no poder.
Y el problema son los 4 transistores de salida. Tengo todos los colectores en corto con el disipador de aluminio.

Cuento con micas, y niples.. Puse las micas aislantes entre el transistor y el aluminio, y los niples por la parte de ABAJO del transistor, por ende, debajo del disipador.. 
La cabeza del tornillo toca con el colector, y pasa hasta el otro lado, donde va:
- El niple
- El conector terminal tipo arandela
- La tuerca.

Y tengo este problema.. No se me ocurre la forma de poner el niple por arriba como hice una vez con mi fuente regulada.. Lo pensé, pero estoy trabado.
Alguien me hace el favor de hacerme un dibujito? 

Tengo que ponerle una por abajo y una por arriba??


----------



## Fogonazo

Nimer dijo:


> .....Y el problema son los 4 transistores de salida. Tengo todos los colectores en corto con el disipador de aluminio.
> 
> Cuento con micas, y niples.. Puse las micas aislantes entre el transistor y el aluminio, y los niples por la parte de ABAJO del transistor, por ende, debajo del disipador..
> La cabeza del tornillo toca con el colector, y pasa hasta el otro lado, donde va:
> - El niple
> - El conector terminal tipo arandela
> - La tuerca.
> 
> Y tengo este problema.. No se me ocurre la forma de poner el niple por arriba como hice una vez con mi fuente regulada.. Lo pensé, pero estoy trabado.
> Alguien me hace el favor de hacerme un dibujito?
> 
> Tengo que ponerle una por abajo y una por arriba??


Lleva solo 1 niple por cada agujero del transistor y puede ir del lado del transistor o del lado del aluminio.
Si estas conectando el cuerpo del transistor mediante el tornillo, el niple va del lado del aluminio.

Quedaría una secuencia así:
Cabeza del tornillo --> Cuerpo del transistor --> Mica --> Disipador --> niple --> Terminal de conexión del colector --> tuerca

Revisa que el agujero del aluminio sea suficientemente grande como para que pase el tornillo sin tocar.


----------



## Nimer

Sí, ya revisé eso.. Y tiene un espacio como para que no toque..
Yo los tenía puestos exactamente como decís.
Pero al medir continuidad con el multímetro tengo todo cortocircuitado..
Es extraño, pero tenía conectada la etapa con la lámpara en serie, y estuvo así, con el filamento apenas naranja durante mucho tiempo, como si estuviera todo bien.
Después acerqué el multímetro a una de las resistencias de 5W para medir la corriente de reposo (la tensión en realidad) y al tocar las patas de la resistencia, se prendió el foco. Desconecté rápido, pero ya no encontré el error...

Podrá ser otro el problema?
Leyendo por el foro en otro thread sobre otro amplificador con los 2N3055 se medió por mirar el datasheet, y ví que la tensión que soportan entre base y colector es de apenas 60v.. Le estoy dando +52 y -52.. Será que los quemé y quedaron en corto?


----------



## Fogonazo

Nimer dijo:


> Sí, ya revisé eso.. Y tiene un espacio como para que no toque..
> Yo los tenía puestos exactamente como decís......


Revisaste que tampoco toquen ni base ni emisor ?

Sugerencia: "Desconecta todo y anda probando continuidad con el multímetro transistor por transistor (Las 3 patas)."


----------



## oscarcito_ale

si seguramente tenes los transistores en corto, para no trabajar con la tension al limite cambialo por algun reemplazo... MJ15004 que es de 140V, 20A, 250W o por algun MJ15016 que es de 120V, 15A, 180W... de todas maneras controla bien la aislacion de los mismos como te explico nuestro amigo fogonazo. Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Bueno, efectivamente, eran los transistores de salida.
Probé los 4, y 3 de ellos parecen funcionar.. Pero uno está totalmente cortocircuitado, así que por ahí pasaba la historia del corto.
Igualmente tenía ciertas sospechas acerca de estos transistores. Los pagué $3,50 pesos argentinos, y dicen ser ST, pero sobre la carcasa tiene pintado con un esmalte gris, y la escritura encima del esmalte, y no directamente en el metal...
Tienen 60v de máxima, yo le puse 52v, y bueno, no soportaron.

Esperemos que sea sólo eso.. Ahora tengo 3 transistores colgados..
Tienen idea en cuánto andan los MJ15015?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Tienen idea en cuánto andan los MJ15015?



Los ultimos que compré en Electrocomponenteshace como 6 meses me salieron entre 12 y 14 pesos cada uno, no recuerdo exactamente cuanto, pero esa gente tienen solo originales y son los representantes...


----------



## MFK08

Lindo transistor para el sinclair habria ue probarlo...BD911

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXyywqx.pdf


----------



## pablocc

Bueno.. primero hola! hace un par de dias termine de armar la potencia.. lo arme muy prolijo.. me quedo mui linda, todo.. pero no andaa!! la verdad que no tengo idea de por que.. en la primera prueba tuve un pequeño error que me costo dos transistores de potencia (TIP35) en uno de ellos cambie base por colector accidentalmente! en ase a esto queria hacer una pregunta ¿deberia funcionar igual con solo dos transistores de potencia?
Ya aque todos los transistores pra probarlos y todos ellos estan en buen estado.. revise posibloes errores y cortos! no hubo! y en la salida tengo -30v respecto de masa.. estoy probando con una fuente de +33.. otra preg en el datasheet del tip 42 dice que el Hfe es de 30 aprox.. este da (con el tester) 150 aprox.. no se si puede ser eso.. no creo.. por que lo retire de la placa y lo probe! y la tension de salida baja un par de volts llevandola a -20.. no se que esta pasando! si alguein me pudiese orientar ... sera muy agradecido!! 
todas estas prubas las hice con el transistor de la parte negativa sin conectar... y sigo teniendo esta tension de salida!! no se que hacerr! 
De antemano gracias!! 
Pablo..


----------



## Nimer

Levantá los transistores de potencia (TIP35) de la placa, y probá el circuito de esa forma.
Fijate si no tiene ningún corto, y si está todo normal.
Aislaste los transistores TIP35 del disipador? No tenés ningún transistor invertido por haber reemplazado los originales con los BC?
Mirá que son iguales en características pero tienen invertida la base y el emisor, así que se ponen al revés.


----------



## pablocc

uff!! gracias!! tenias razon con eso de las patas!! no me di cunta que cambiaban!! gracias!! FUNCIONA!! jaa mañan lo pruebo al mango!! a ver que ondaa!


----------



## Jhonny DC

Nimer dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Los 3055 soportan sólo 60v entre colector y emisor...
> Saludos.


 Es por eso que para estas potencias no se usan los 2N3055 sino que en su lugar se usan los 2N3055Hque trabajan con más voltaje.
 De todos modos, aunque son más caros, los MJ15003 y los MJ15015 funcionan igual o incluso mejor que los 2N3055H 
Saludos


----------



## Nimer

No deberías tener problemas..

Pero no te aseguro nada porque todavía no hice andar la mía...




			
				 Johnny DC dijo:
			
		

> Es por eso que para estas potencias no se usan los 2N3055 sino que en su lugar se usan los 2N3055*H* que trabajan con más voltaje.
> De todos modos, aunque son más caros, los MJ15003 y los MJ15015 funcionan igual o incluso mejor que los 2N3055H
> Salu2


 
La verdad que cuando los compré, no estaba pensando en las características.. Una vez que los tenía, se me dio por revisarlos y saber que eran de 60v.. Voy a ir por los MJ15003, o MJ15015.. Pero ahora no tengo tiempo.


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:


> Voy a ir por los MJ15003, o MJ15015.. Pero ahora no tengo tiempo.


Mucho, mucho, mucho, pero mucho cuidado con las falsificaciones.
Esos suelen venir más que muy truchos. Fijate bien que tengan la escritura en la dirección y forma correcta, y que se vean como los de la primera foto del link.
Ahí tenés buenas probabilidades de que sean originales (y ojo con los Motorola de después del 2000).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Jhonny DC dijo:


> ......Es por eso que para estas potencias no se usan los 2N3055 sino que en su lugar se usan los *2N3055H* que trabajan con más voltaje....


Ojo al piojo.
La "H" de la nomenclatura 2N3055H no significa mayor voltaje, sino *H*omotaxiál. Nombre que involucra un cambio de forma en el chip de silicio y forma de producción del transistor, pero no incluyo un cambio de las características eléctricas.
Casualmente fue el 2N3055H el primero comercial con esta metodología de fabricación

Es cierto que algunas firmas comenzaron a fabricar el 2N3055 con capacidad de hasta 70V pero no cambiaron su nomenclatura.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Perdón fogonazo, estuve revisando los datasheet y debo darle la razón.
Sé que en algún lado he visto esto (creo que en el diagrama de conexión que venía con los módulos modultechniks de 130W) de que los 2N3055 trabajaban con Vce de 60V mientras que los 2N3055H lo hacían con un Vce de 80V o 100V. Pero lo cierto es que los datasheet solo apoyan sus palabras y yo no encuentro el papel donde lo tenía.
En fin, salu2 y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Cacho dijo:


> Mucho, mucho, mucho, pero mucho cuidado con las falsificaciones.


 
Hola Colegas referente a lo que mensiona CACHO yo tuve la posibilidad de probarlo con varias marcas pero la diferencia lo marco la linea ON SEMICONDUCTORES responden mucho mejor, calientan menos que los motorolas originales y sin mensionarles la calidad de sonido con los motorolas aumentando el volumen se pudia escuchar una distorcion cosa que no se siente con los On Semiconductores no se apresia para nada.... no se cual sera el motivo....ojo no son faciles de conseguir los originales hay muchas imitaciones pero conosco una casa que los cosigue directamente de mexico el costo de un mj15003 es aprox. $17, (si son de Argentina)si les interesa me mandan un privado y les paso la direccion de correo electronico del comercio. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hola Oscarcito

Por si no lo sabías, Motorola es ON (u ON es Motorola, como quieras ponerlo).
Allá por el año 2000, con estas leyes antimonopolio y esas cosas, Motorola se dividió en tres: ON Semi, que fabrica transistores, Freescale que fabrica los microcontroladores y demás cachivaches digitales y la original Motorola que sigue fabricando equipos electrónicos.

Por eso, el 99% de los transistores Motorola que andan dando vuelta son falsos como un billete de tres pesos. Imaginate que deberían tener por lo menos 10 años  a estas alturas. Alguno quizá haya, pero no muchos. Y si están fechados después del 2000, es trucho seguro (lo mismo un ON de antes del 2000).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

En el primer diagrama, observo por cada rama un par de transistores y como driver sendos tip41/42 y pre exitador un tip41, esto implica que para -+50 VDC el amplificador entregara 100W sobre 8 ohms y 200W sobre 4 ohms, en la salida dice 2 ohms con esos transistores volara todo si le colocas una carga de 2 ohms ya que a maxima potencia intentara entregar 400W estara muy en el limite de cada transistor de salida, tene en cuena que hablamos de potencia RMS, un amplificador de 70W con -+42VDC de fuente podia entregar unos 100W de potencia musical para la fuente dada
La potencia musical pico o instantanea puede estar en el orden del 50% y mas de la potencia nominal lo cual haria que superen facilmente su maxima potencia de dsipacion.
Por otro lado si la idea es solo que sea de 100W no es necesario poner 2transistores por rama con uno por cada rama es suficiente, e incluso el par tip41/42 se puede reemplazar tranquilamente por tip31/32 y el preexitador por Tip31 e incluso por Tip29
Cordiales saludos


----------



## palomo

Asi es amigo Pandacba estas en lo correcto, solo que el autor de este pequeño poder recomendo no llevarlo hasta 2 Ohms unicamente a 4 Ohms, por eso le puso doble transistor ya que algunos tenemos la mania o costumbre de cargarle 4 Ohms.

Alimentarlo con +-50V estamos sobre el limite de los transistores de salida si estos son 2n3055 no asi el TIP35C, se pueden poner unos de mayor voltaje y alimentarlos con +-50V solo que implicaria empezar a cambiar otros componentes como los BC por unos que toleren el nuevo voltaje y esto implica entrar en: ¿qué le cambio? y si le pongo este, cual me recomiendan, etc.etc.etc. y asi como esta a dado enormes satisfacciones a muchos usuarios, me incluyo .

Saludos.


----------



## LYMLOLO

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Perdón fogonazo, estuve revisando los datasheet y debo darle la razón.
> Sé que en algún lado he visto esto (creo que en el diagrama de conexión que venía con los módulos modultechniks de 130W) de que los 2N3055 trabajaban con Vce de 60V mientras que los 2N3055H lo hacían con un Vce de 80V o 100V. Pero lo cierto es que los datasheet solo apoyan sus palabras y yo no encuentro el papel donde lo tenía.
> En fin, salu2 y gracias por la aclaración.




Quizas el siguiente datasheet sirva para aclarar el tema.....

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/262176/ISC/2N3055H.html

Me gusta mucho el foro.


----------



## ochen

me gustaria saber si me serviria una fuente hecha con dos transformadores de 32v y 2amp conectados en serie los secundarios con el fin de obtener 32 0 32 agradesco respuesta


----------



## Fogonazo

ochen dijo:


> me gustaria saber si me serviria una fuente hecha con dos transformadores de 32v y 2amp conectados en serie los secundarios con el fin de obtener 32 0 32 agradesco respuesta


Con *32Vca + 32Vca* obtienes *45-0-45Vcc*


----------



## edippo

Bien gente este es el problema.
al poner la lamparita en serie para probar el ampli, solo se ilumina un poco el de la rama negativa (-) y el del positivo nada (+), lo medi y da los correspondiente 45V pero del lado negativo me da aprox 30V (supongo que la diferencia esta en la caida de tension en la lampara) bueno intercambie las lamparas obteniendo el mismo resultado .
como obtuve lo mismo dije bue.... debe de ser normal, lo deje un rato y nada, no paso absolutamente nada el circuito, se mantuvo estable asi nada mas, al final me di cuenta que me falto conectar el cable del tap (el verde), al ponelo calento el tip41  y las resistencias marcadas como A y B (22 ohm/1w) empezaron a arder, obviamente lo desconecte, me fije si tenia algo en corto y las pistas que tenian continuidad entre si son los que estan en rojo y verde, puse el verde para poder distinguirlos osea no entiendo porq tienen continuidad entre si el verde y rojo, de ser normal, el programa tendria que haber hecho una sola pista no?
excepto eso no se ve nada en corto ni componentes en mal estado,. los tip35c se mantuvieron como si nada, por suerte no volo nada mas que las resistencias, adjunto unas imagenes asi ven lo que hice y asi poder ayudarme.


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Edippo

El cable en verde es la salida de altavoz... Como para empezar.

te sugiero un analisis MINUCIOSO del esquematico, no se trata solo de armar, si no de ENTERDER lo que hace.

Espero y mi comentario no lo tomes a mal. Hay que echarle ganas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## edippo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero Edippo
> 
> El cable en verde es la salida de altavoz... Como para empezar.
> 
> te sugiero un analisis MINUCIOSO del esquematico, no se trata solo de armar, si no de ENTERDER lo que hace.
> 
> Espero y mi comentario no lo tomes a mal. Hay que echarle ganas.
> 
> Saludos!!!




seguro..., justamente despues de estar bastante tiempo mirando y comparando el esquematico con el pdf de lso componentes, llegue a la conclusion de que la bobina estaba a la salida, pero bueno ahora vere de ponerlo correctamente y les cuento jejej..


----------



## edippo

oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> rojo +vdc.        verde -vdc.         negro comun
> 
> la salida esta bien.



ok me fijo, mañana vere de como conectarlo, a ver si la sujerencia de que el verde es del altavoz o -vdc es correcto, por ahora sigo analizando jeje saludos.


----------



## Jhonny DC

edippo dijo:


> Bien gente este es el problema.
> al poner la lamparita en serie para probar el ampli, solo se ilumina un poco el de la rama negativa (-) y el del positivo nada (+), lo medi y da los correspondiente 45V pero del lado negativo me da aprox 30V (supongo que la diferencia esta en la caida de tension en la lampara) bueno intercambie las lamparas obteniendo el mismo resultado ...


 
 Lo que todavía no logro terminar de entender es porque insisten en colocar las lámparas en ese lugar… las lámparas de pruebas van en serie con la entrada de 220V (110V) del transformador de la fuente.
Por qué no leen este tema del amigo Fogonazo, que está muy bien explicado antes de seguir haciendo las cosas al revez??? 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/#post64643

Saludos


----------



## edippo

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Lo que todavía no logro terminar de entender es porque insisten en colocar las lámparas en ese lugar… las lámparas de pruebas van en serie con la entrada de 220V (110V) del transformador de la fuente.
> Por qué no leen este tema del amigo Fogonazo, que está muy bien explicado antes de seguir haciendo las cosas al revez???
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/#post64643
> 
> salu2



Bueno antes que nada, gracias por responder ya logre que funcione, solo que se me complico ver donde iban las correspondientes entradas y salidas, yo lei lo de la puesta en marcha, creo que lo unico que hice bien fue, lo de machacerme los dedos jejej  

3) Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá a armar una lámpara serie, esto es una lamparita incandescente de unos 25W que se intercalara en la alimentación eléctrica del futuro amplificador. Esto es para limitar el consumo a valores seguros y no quemar nada.

tons segun Jhonny DC tengo que limitar la el consumo de la fuente y no del amplificador???? eso es asi? o yo entendi todo mal, yo entendi de limitar el consumo "de la etapa" pero bueno si pueden aclarme eso, asi cuando tenga alguna oportunidad de hacerlo de nuevo (probar una etapa de pot), lo haga bien. ademas no sabia que ya hubo otros que hicieron lo mismo que yo, he leido pagina a pag el tema y la verdad no encontre a otro con el mismo problema, talvez lo pase por alto, no lo se.


PD: ahhhh recien vi en el comentario que hacia fogonazo a Juanma, mil disculpas


----------



## canterville

Hola a todos los foristas,tengo un gran problema al inicio del foro estaba el diagrama de el poder de 500W colgado por luciperro, mi problema es que actualmente no lo encuentro justo cuando me decidi a armarlo por representar un lindo desafia,tampoco esta la parte del Xover la fuente y el circuito de proteccion , y la etapa de 300W , si alguien puede ayudarme subiendo de nuevo estos diagramas se agradeceria bastante. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

canterville dijo:


> Hola a todos los foristas,tengo un gran problema al inicio del foro estaba el diagrama de el poder de 500W colgado por luciperro, mi problema es que actualmente no lo encuentro justo cuando me decidi a armarlo por representar un lindo desafia,tampoco esta la parte del Xover la fuente y el circuito de proteccion , y la etapa de 300W , si alguien puede ayudarme subiendo de nuevo estos diagramas se agradeceria bastante. gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/#post18215 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/18217/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/18940/


----------



## pato2009

bueno muchachos les cuento que acabo de terminar mi etapa de 300w del amigo luciperro pero me a surgido un problema con el cual no se por donde empezar le doy alimentacion pero no da ningun tipo de señal de vida osea no suena ya me fije si tenia algun tipo de corto con la lampara pero nada .... si alguien me puede orientar por donde empesar le agradeceria .. la unica diferencia con el circuito original es que use mj15024 en ves de los mjl 3281 y en ves de los mps 2907 use bc556 tomando en cuenta que los tengo que poner al reves
desde ya muchas gracias PaTo


----------



## palomo

Hola amigo pato2009, te recomiendo que verifiques primero si le llega B+ y B- a tu placa y la tierra este perfectamente bien conectada, lo que yo hice cuando lo fabrique fue lo siguiente:

1.- Armar todo cual esta en el diagrama, los capacitores electroliticos ponerlos minimo de 100V, incluyendo el de Bostt tramp, los de efecto miller que sean de 250V.

2.- Checar que en la fuente tenga el voltaje correcto este debe ser minimo de +-30V y maximo +-65V, para tener un margen de seguridad y no quemar nada a la hora de la prueba, intercala un foco de 100W en serie entre la linea y el transformador y un solo capacitor de 1000uF del voltaje requerido, esto para limitar los picos.

3.- En mi caso unicamente conecte la placa sin transistores de salida, checando si hay voltaje y que el foco no se prendiera mas de la cuenta,  esto sin bocina y con la entrada en corto, cuando todo estuvo OK procedi a inyectarle señal y conectarle una pequeña bocina, por esta debe salir el audio a bajo nivel.

4.- Quite la pequeña bocina y conecte 2 transistores de salida por rama, procedi a quitar la bocina y poner la entrada en corto y alimentarlo nuevamente, checando de no tener voltaje de CD a la salida, si asta aqui todo va bien ahora si pon un parlante mas grande y dale señal, subiendo poco a poco el volumen, solo ten en cuenta que tienes dos transistores por rama asi que no le exigas.

5.- Si paso esta pequeña prueba ahora si conecta todos los transistores de salida y has toda la prueba de nuevo, si todo esta Ok quita el foco de proteccion, aumenta minimo a 45000uF los capacitores de tu fuente, conecta minimo 2 bafles y que se cuiden tus vecinos, un nuevo poder ha nacido.

Saludos.


HAAAA se me olvidaba ya te leiste el post **puesta en marcha de un amplificador** si no corre a leerlo y copiarlo minimo 50 veces, solo que no repitas tantas veces el machacarte los dedos, con una sola vez vasta, y no tiene que ver los transistores en la primera placa que arme puse los mj15024/22/02 o sea de chile, dulce, mole, manteca, etc.


----------



## pato2009

Bueno amigo palomo, despues de mucho pensar y mirar y re mirar encontre el estu..... error no se si vieron que uno de los tip va en disipador los cuales yo aisle todos con su respectiva mica y capuchon , despues  me di cuenta que el colector del tip 41 que se encuentra a la izquierda de la placa no se puede aislar dado que si lo aislamos lo aislamos tambien del B+

Espero que mi tonteria le sirva a alguien mas desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda un saludo PaTo ..... 
Pd: ahora solo me queda soldar todos los mj dado que los saque por miedo a que se quemen ...
muchas gracias a todos ...


----------



## palomo

Que bueno que encontraste tu error y dale con confianza que este ampli es muy noble y anda a la primera, siempre y cuando todo este bien armado y con partes originales, asi que ten cuidado con los transistores falsos, esperamos ver pronto fotos de tu nuevo poder.

Saludos.


----------



## pato2009

Bueno amigo palomo la verdad que esta etapa no deja de maravillarme ... pero no todo puede ser tan bueno te comento que tengo un problemilla con esta etapa y el pre gallien kruger posteado tambien en este foro ya que este pre no llega a exitarme lo suficiente la entrada de la etapa de potencia y como yo ya lo probe con otro pre y suene que te vuela las chapas quisiera saver si ahi alguna manera de aumentar la salida de un pre o darle mas sensibilidad a la entrada de la etapa desde ya muchas gracias PaTo...
aaaaa y aca tienen algunas fotitos una cosa nunca me caracterice por la prolijidad jajajaja


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo tu ampli Pato.

Lo que decís del GK tiene una solución relativamente simple (sin tocar ningunao de los dos circuitos) y es usar un TL071 con una ganancia relativamente baja (con 5 ya deberías andar bien) a la salida del pre, antes del ampli.
El GK no entrega una gran señal a la salida.
La otra que tenés es ponerte a modificar el pre o el ampli, cosa que no te recomendaría demasiado.

Por último, lamento darte una mala noticia: Los transistores de potencia que tenés montados son falsificaciones. Motorola nunca imprimió los nombres en la dirección que están impresos los tuyos. Además, dejó de fabricar semiconductores con ese nombre (son ON ahora) en 2000 (difícil que quede alguno en una caja, ¿no?) y los "techitos" no son bombeados como en esos, sino que son planos en los originales.
Si llegan a quemarse (no digo que vayan a hacerlo) tené presente el dato este.


Estos de la foto parecen ser originales (hasta las fechas le dan bien).
Así deberían lucir los truchos para no levantar sospechas.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

En hora buena pato2009 que bueno que al fin te funciono, lastima que tus transistores sean falsos como ya te comento el maestro cacho, te recomiendo no alimentarlo a mas de +-50V con esto puedes tener un poco de margen de seguridad y hacer que te duren un poco, cuando los pongas a trabajar ponle un ventilador ya que el disipador donde los tienes esta algo chico para la cantidad de transistores que tienes, esperamos verlo ya montado en su chasis.

Y otra cosa por lo que vi en tus fotos, no escatimes en grasa silicona ponles un poco mas para tener una mejor transferencia de calor, de lo contrario se los puede chupar la bruja. 

Saludos


----------



## pato2009

bueno te comento palomo que con respecto al disipador eso que es chico ya lo se por eso en el gabinete tengo incorporados 2 cooler del tipo fuente pc y con respecto a que los tr sean truchos no le di mucha importancia ya que esta potencia nunca la voy a alimentar con mas de +-45v el chabon que me los vendio me afirmo que si no los exigia osea no los llevava a sus extremos no me ivan a dar problema ... bueno y con respecto a el problemita que tengo con la salida del pre y la entrada del ampli quisiera ver que tendria que modificarle al gain de luciperro para que me de un poco mas de ganancia ...osea  yo del cuicuito de gain bridge que subio luci utilice solo el principio osea la ganancia pero me faltaria un poco mas para hacerle sonar bien al ampli ... podrian ayudarme con ese problemita


----------



## ochen

con respecto ami pregunta de utilizar dos transformadores de 32v 2a conectando en series los secundarios me servira para alimentar el amplificador de 100w en version estreo o tendre que utilizar do transformadores por etapa ya que en mi comunidad esta en chino conseguir uno de 48v de antemano gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## edippo

Hola a todos 
esta vez tengo un pequeño problema, al terminar el ampli estereo de 100W me surgio un problema que en anterior no tuve, al conetar el parlante se pone como si tuviera mucho volumen osea hace un puffffffffffffff muy muy fuerte, eso que lo prove con la respectiva lamparita de proteccion, antes de ponerle los parlantes la lamp queda incandecente medio naranja como bien lo indica la parte de puesta a punto de etap de ampl. la cuestion es esa que al ponerle carga hace el ya mensionado puffff y la lampara se prende a pleno... bueno espero que me den una mano con eso.... ¿aguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo

edippo dijo:


> ..esta vez tengo un pequeño problema, ......


¿ Y antes de conectar el parlante verificaste de NO tener tensión de continua sobre la salida de parlante ?


----------



## pandacba

palomo dijo:


> Asi es amigo Pandacba estas en lo correcto, solo que el autor de este pequeño poder recomendo no llevarlo asta 2Ohms unicamente a 4Ohms, por eso le puso doble transistor ya que algunos tenemos la mania o costumbre de cargarle 4Ohms.
> 
> Alimentarlo con +-50V estamos sobre el limite de los transistores de salida si estos son 2n3055 no asi el TIP35C, se pueden poner unos de mayor voltaje y alimentarlos con +-50V solo que implicaria empezar a cambiar otros componentes como los BC por unos que toleren el nuevo voltaje y esto implica entrar en: ¿qué le cambio? y si le pongo este, cual me recomiendan, etc.etc.etc. y asi como esta a dado enormes satisfacciones a muchos usuarios, me incluyo .
> 
> Saludos.



Hola voy a ver si puedo enviarte fotografias de equipos que construi personalmente y otros  de origen comercial que en etapas de salida hemos utilizado por años los 2n3055 claro cuando eran RCA o Toshiba o incluso Motorola que por aqui eran un tanto raros y actualmente tengo en casa una etapa 100+100 echa con un circuito RCA modificado por philips elcoma que estan equipados con los 2n3055 tanto la versión E como la version H , en el caso particular ese equipo que te comento que tengo aqui que lo han traido pra cambiar filtros y otra cosas, pues lo construi en 1984 es decur Hace 25 años y jamas tuvo problemas de ese tipo y la fuete es -+50V (de otro modo sobre 8 ohms no llegas a los 100W rms). habia posteado algo que lo eliminaron por el echo que por algún erron que tuve en mi equipo quedo todo en mayuscula, lamento que priorizaran eso que no fue intencional y no el contenido o al meos el echo de invitarme a pasarlo a minusculas, poco serio eso. Bueno alli casualmente hablo de la historia de ese tipo de amplificadoree que fue inicilamente presentado por la RCA aqui en Argentina por una fimra que ya no existe que se llamaba ENEKA ARGENTINA y que era representante y distribuidor de componentes RCA y publicaban boletines de forma periódica y que tambien eran incluidos en publicaciones locales con circuitos de aplicación tal como los presentaba RCA en sus manuales.
El original era un circuito de 70W con -+42V de fuente sobre 8ohms. ese mismo circuito y el que posterormente modifico Philips Elcoma con 100W de salida aqui fue fabricado de a miles y no exagero, una firmas de placas saco unas de las versiones modificadas y otra firma que ya no existe y que fabricaba modulos armados y que vendia en todo el pais y paises limitrofes y que se llamaba Audison utilizo el otro modelo que en en pre en clase se alimenta con una fuente te tension constante y absolutamente todos esos modelos utlizaron 2n3055. De estos modulos se vendieron de a miles y te hablo de una sola firma, ya que no era la única, yo mismo arme una cantidad que ya no recuerdo incluso sobre una de las versiones modificadas hicimos una con transistores darlington complementarios. ja y ese fue otro tema, no era tan solo hacer el arreglo electrico y poner el complementario, ya que lo testeamos con instrumental  adecuado generador de señal con barredor, registrador gráfico, cargas artificiales y normales, medicion en camara anecoica con distintos tipos de fables etc etc, etc. y en aquel entonces lo que mejor resultado nos dio fueron los BDX64/65 y los 2N6284/87 y casualmente comentaba en el post eleiminado que cuado buscaba la info me encontre con un juego de BDX64C/65C de SGS made in ITALY y dos juegos de los  2N6284/87 fabricados por Motorola en una de las filiales que teia en Mexico. Una de las causas que no se utilizara por ejemplo en forma masiva por ejemplo el TIP35 era que en la práctica resulto ser mucho menos robusto que el 2N3055 cuando empezaron a desaparecer las marcas buenas y ya no era confiable ya que cualquiera lo fabricaba y como la mayoria iva por mas potencia incluso la misma firam Audison saco en su última gama una modulo denominado MAI150 que tenia la salida complementaria y utilizaba los MJ15015/16 de Motorla. Voy a buscar toda esa info porque el circuito ese mostrado en la primera pagina, tiene demasiado errores, se lo mostre a un amigo que tambien armo muchos de ese tipo y le di la simulaciòn que hice y se agarraba la cabeza quedo en estuiarlo un poco y hacer un montaje experimental para hacer pruebas en cuanto tenga un hueco en su trabajo si lo hace publicare los resultado y las comparativas con todas las versiones. un gran Saludo para todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Te referís a este esquema RCA? (el que está adjunto)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/#post126528


----------



## antonioll74

AMP 300w de Luciperro

En diagrama hay:                                En PCB de componentes hay:

680R x2.............................................470R x2
0.001 mf x4........................................0.001 mf x5
0.01 mf x2.........................................0.01 mf x1
22 mf/63v..........................................25 mf/63v
0.0047 mf..........................................0.005 mf

Cuál de las dos es la correcta?
Cuando tengo que poner un capacitor de x valor y éste no es comercial, cuál es el más edecuado, el valor inmediato superior ó el valor inmediato inferior al valor buscado?
Cuál es el motivo de usar 2 TIP35C y 8 MJL3281 en lugar de 10 MJL3281?
Cuál de estos tres es mejor usar TIP31C ó TIP41C ó MJE15030?
Cuál de estos tres es mejor usar TIP32C ó TIP42C ó MJE15031?

Por favor... si alguien me aclara estas dudas...mil gracias.
Espero pronta respuesta.


----------



## palomo

En diagrama

680R x2

0.001 mf x4  dos de ellos son de efecto Miller conviene que estos sean de mas de 250v.

0.01 mf x2


22 mf/63v Dificil de encontrar    
25mf/100v Este mas facil
0.0047 mf
Asi seria lo correcto



antonioll74 dijo:


> Cuál de estos tres es mejor usar TIP31C ó TIP41C ó MJE15030?
> Cuál de estos tres es mejor usar TIP32C ó TIP42C ó MJE15031?
> 
> Por favor... si alguien me aclara estas dudas...mil gracias.
> Espero pronta respuesta.




De hecho es poca la diferencia, colocar en ves de los TIP35 los MJL3281 como exitadores de los transistores de salida implica un pequeño gasto extra cuando los TIP realizan bien este trabajo, nadamas que hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente para contestarte las tres preguntas juntas.

Colocando los TIP41/42 para alimentar los TIP35C y de ahi cualquier transistor de salida trabajan OK, pero si en ves de los TIP35C colocas MJL3281 los TIP41/42 se van a calentar un poco mas aqui es donde combiene colocar los MJE15031/32, te lo comento porque cuando me fabrique el mio vi este pequeño detalle asi que mejor lo deje asi TIP41/42 ==> TIP35C ==> MJ15024  con alimentacion +-50V .

comenta como te va con tu montaje y espero poder haberte ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Esas entradas Balanceadas estarian excelentes si las pones en funcionamiento amigo Oscar, con eso podrias poner el amplificador mas cerca de los bafles (con esto te evitas metros y metros de cable) solo faltaria que ya tengas el circuito para ellas, (cosa que imagino que si), espero pronto poder subir fotos del ampli ZENER BTL.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

La gracia de ese amplificador es montarlo con fuente conmutada porque si no el resultado es una etapa con menos transistores pero con un gordo y pesado transformador, ademas de varios pares de electroliticos de alta capacidad y tension que cuestan bastante y que hacen que los gabinetes sean grandes por el tamaño del trafo.

tambien podrias usar transformadores toroides y te queda el chasis mas bajito


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos!!. Bueno aqui compartiendo este diseño que hice el año pasado, la alimentacion minima es de +-45VDC y la maxima de +-84VDC la potencia oscila entre los 300 y 600W dependiendo de la alimentacion, la carga mas baja es de 2Ohms.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> tambien podrias usar transformadores toroides y te queda el chasis mas bajito


 
Bueno en eso tienes razon, pero de todas formas queda pesado y con varios pares de caros condensadores electroliticos.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Derhund dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!!. Bueno aqui compartiendo este diseño que hice el año pasado, la alimentacion minima es de +-45VDC y la maxima de +-84VDC la potencia oscila entre los 300 y 600W dependiendo de la alimentacion, la carga mas baja es de 2Ohms.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
 Como que Derhund me suena mas a Luciperrro, simplemente con ver la firma de tu PCB y comprobarlo con el enlace que pusiste sabia que eras TU  que bueno que te dejar leer de nuevo en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Jackcer

Gracias *Derhund *por direccionarme al enlace del diagrama del marbatell 500. Exelente el diseño del Cxto impreso, con que software lo desarrollaste?.

Para el ing. *Oscar Monsalvo* , usted armo el prototipo de Anthony Holton que esta en la primera pagina de ese tema con irfp240 & irfp9240 o el que aparece en http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=ht...Tipo/Stato_solido/finali/Schemi_finaliSS.html  el cual trabaja con 2sk1530 & 2sj201?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas noches.



> Para el ing. *Oscar Monsalvo* , usted armo el prototipo de Anthony Holton que esta en la primera pagina de ese tema con irfp240 & irfp9240 o el que aparece en http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=htt..._finaliSS.html el cual trabaja con 2sk1530 & 2sj201?


 
Jackcer ninguno de los dos, el diagrama del amplificador lo dejo adjunto a este mensaje, por ahi creo que lo vi posteado en el foro hace tiempo, de todas formas vuelvo y lo subo.

Aldemarar, como te comente en otro tema, el driver de graves es un MTE de referencia MA2500, este lo encontre en club de diagramas, tuve suerte de poder descargarlo ya que pude satisfacer un pedido de un usuario y me dieron credito ya que en esa pagina hay que pagar para poder descargar y como les dije esa vez en cuanto lo pruebe bien lo comparto con ustedes.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## crimson

Hola, dejo un circuito simple pero que funciona desde hace 2 meses en un pequeño estudio casero de grabación, todos los días a plena potencia y sin fallas. Saludos C


----------



## jhonrafael23

crimson primero que todo gracias por este gran aporte, ya tengo el de 40W de alta fidelidad de este mismo autor y voy a armar los dos para mi sistema de audio casero. Pero tengo una gran duda me puedes explicar un poco más como es que se conectan los dos transformadores, ya que entiendo que se unen dos salidas alternas que forman el punto medio o gnd y las otras dos quedan libres de acuerdo al diagrama en el pdf. 
Gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola jhonrafael23, aquí se utilizan dos transformadores comunes "de serie" porque cuestan mucho menos que mandar a bobinar uno específico de 30V + 30V, por lo menos la mitad, y es el componente más caro del sistema, porque los componentes electrónicos no cuestan tanto. Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que son dos transformadores *iguales*, esto es, de la misma marca y modelo, porque si ponemos diferentes puede ser que no queden en fase. Te dejo un dibujo del conexionado. Para lubricarsmanoa, sí, no hay problemas, podés poner varios de 1.000uF en paralelo sin ningún inconveniente. Saludos C


----------



## dack_alex

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El *2N3055* es un transistor bipolar común de potencia, el *2N6284* es un Darlington, habrá que ver donde lo quieres emplear para poder analizar si sirve o no.


Lo quiero utilizar como transistores de salida ya que cuento con cuatro o 6 y me gustaria poder trabajar el amplificador de 100watts a 4 ohm, cres *QU*e pueda hacerse?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dack_alex dijo:


> Lo quiero utilizar como transistores de salida ya que cuento con cuatro o 6 y me gustaria poder trabajar el amplificador de 100watts a 4 ohm, cres *QU*e pueda hacerse?


 
Habria que modificar la etapa driver para poder trabajar con estos transistores ya que son PNP, ademas de eso no puedes alimentar tu amplificador con mas de +-50VDC para no dañarlos.

Saludos


----------



## antonioll74

CRIMSON: Cuál es el valor de la LDR(fotoresistenca) del amp de 100w de Guillermo H. Necco? En el PDF solo esta que es de 10 milimetros... así se pide ó es en ohms? Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## crimson

Hola antonioll74, te comento que por aquí se pide "de 10 milímetros", pero en mediciones que hice tienen en la oscuridad unos 50K ohm y a plena luz unos 300 ohm, son de las comunes, he visto una especiales de audio pero cuestan como 10 veces más que estas, y honestamente, no se justifican, porque se encienden sólamente cuando el amplificador está cerca del máximo. Saludos C


----------



## alexis y leidys

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y tengo muchas cosas que les puede ser utiles, mi rama es la electronica y me gusta la potencia, manejo equipos analogos y digitales referente a sonido prin*Ci*palmente si se trata de pre*S*ión y creo que nos entenderemos muy bien

Tengo diagramas ya que mi tema es de armar amplificadores con altos volta*J*es y todo relacionado a la electronica despues te mandare unas fotos de pick up que estan en mis manos y mi *V*itrina fue uno que arme con material de aruba como 3 amplificadores cresst 1001 pro 3 crown 3600 macrotech y 2 qsc 1400 24 ByC de 2500 watt 24 jbl 1200 medios y 12 jbl driver


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Primero que todo bienvenido al foro.

Ese crown 10001 que subiste tiene un problema en la parte de conmutacion de tension de baja a alta del lado positivo si mal no recuerdo.
Yo hace ya bastante tiempo me toco lidiar con una de esas, ya que me trajeron una hechiza que se habia quemado un canal y habia que hacer de nuevo el driver completo. Por lo demás, tiene un buen sonido, cero ruidos y a pesar de trabajar con tanta tension no produce el pop en los altavoces al encender el equipo.
Desventajas: La tarjeta tiene tantos componentes que queda demasiado grande.

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola amigo Jose Farlen, yo tengo el diagrama del amplificador Spain SP3000 Best, lo comparto con ustedes.

La potencia de salida no la se, pero debe rondar los 1200W a 4 ohm ya que se alimenta con +-130VDC (Es clase AB no clase H o G).

Trae 10 Trs 2SC5200 y 10 2SA1943 por canal, suena bien, la he escuchado a full rango donde un amigo que las repara y no tiene mucho que envidiarle a amplificadores americanos de marcas mas reconocidas. 

Seria como una Zener vista con un espejo  ya que la teoria de funcionamiento es casi la misma.

Donde dice sense lleva 2 transistores 2N5550 que toman la muestra de temperatura para corregir la corriente de bias y evitar el embalamiento termico, estos se atornillan al disipador.

Los transistores se conectan normalmente como una etapa cuasicomplementaria comun y corriente, lo unico es que trabaja en configuracion triple darlington y los driver finales deben ser montados en el disipador principal.

Este circuito no lo he probado, obtuve el plano de uno que le llevaron a reparar a un amigo y solo saque la parte de la etapa de potencia.

Saludos. 


Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El que uso es uno llamado MTE de referencia MA2500.

http://www.mteaudio.cn/

Saludos.


----------



## edippo

Hola a todos necesito una mano con esto, como dije anteriormente que el ampli (el de 100W) funcionaba perfecto, esto es antes de darle potencia al probarlo con la bendita lamparita todo va bien, pero al ponerlo directamente con la fuente sin proteccion alguna pasa lo siguiente:

1) empieza a trabajar bien hasta empezar a subir un poco el volumen (o sea previo a esto lo probe tocando la entrada con el dedo)

2) ya tuve problema anteriormente, por _tonto_ y no buscar las salida termine conectando en cualquier lado, luego de vari_os_ _regaños_ de los compañeros bien merecido _el reto_ me puse a ver cuales eran las salidas ademas de los comentarios



Tacatomon dijo:


> Compañero Edippo
> 
> El cable en verde es la salida de altavoz


 
y tambien



			
				oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> rojo +vdc. verde -vdc. negro comun
> 
> la salida esta bien.


 
Despues de pasar casi un buen rato viendo y comparando el schematic con el pcb llegue a la conclusion de que el cable negro era el -vcc el amarillo la salida al parlante el amarillo mas corto la entrada el rojo que esta al lado del trt es el +vcc y el que esta al lado del capacitor comun (al tap central del trafo)
no se si estara bien pero mas no pude.

asi conectado de esa manera funciono un rato pero salio volando las resistencias de .47/5w ahi estan marcadas cuales y despues de eso los trt quedaron echo un masacote de metal que da continuidad por todos lados  

bueno como dije antes no se si lso conecte correctamente pero bueno fue a la conclusion que llegue 

los que estan en verde son las cosas que terminan mal, mas de una vez me paso, primero con un afuente de 48 vcc y con tip35c cambie los trt por los 2sc3281 y le puse una fuente de 33 vcc 

pero llegue al mismo resultado
desde ya perdon por ser tan extenso


PD: cada transistor esta correctamente aislado (era el problema que tubo houseman) pero aca no.

se aceptan sugerencias y cosas que me ayude a salir del lio este. 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Si ese disipador es pequeño (Da esa impresión) Puede ser que se haya sobre-calentado y subsecuentemente puesto en corto alguno de los transistores de salida...
A mi ya me paso una vez. Prueba cada uno de ellos y nos avisas...

Saludos


----------



## edippo

Hola 
volvi a probar todo todos los componentes, parecieran estar bien, los tip, diodos, resistencias y demas, esceptuando las que ya volaron  ...

bueno no se que hacer  los controlo no menos de 50 veces como lo recomiendan por ahi es mas, hasta hice las cosas que recomendaba fogonazo......




			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *1)* Luego de armado el esquema y revisado *NO menos de 50 Veces*  se prosigue con el paso 2
> 
> *2)* Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se  procede a *MACHACAR* los dedos de la mano que uno usa  habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a  la tentación de conectar todo  y probarlo.
> 
> *3)* Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá a  armar una lámpara serie, esto es una lamparita incandescente de unos 25W  que se intercalara en la alimentación eléctrica del futuro  amplificador. Esto es para limitar el consumo a valores seguros y no  quemar nada.
> 
> *Traten de NO quemar nada, pero si lo hacen disfrútenlo *



disfrute de ver como volaba las cosas pero no al momento de volverlos a pagar jejeje
tampoco lo de los martillasos

pero bue....que me recomiendan? 
opciones: 1)cambio todos los componentes.
              2)cambio la placa.
              3)cambio los componentes y la placa.

bueno antes de todo hago una prueba mas, mido todos los componentes, y les cuento. emmmm como que toy medio ansioso y nu se que hacer .....



Pd: dejo otra foto de perfil, y una duda que tengo por una pregunta que me acaban de hacer; ¿tiene que ver la fuente que tengo? entrega 5A por rama, osea de 10A en total. era de una tickeadora Zebra 24 Vac 300W (al tener doble bobinado los separo y tengo 24-0-24, los 10A esta en la etiqueta del trafo)


----------



## Cacho

Esos transistores parecen tan truchos que espero que los hayas pagado con  billetes de tres pesos...

Sólo para hacer una prueba, sacá los transistores de potencia (de paso, medí si andan y qué ganancia tienen, esun dato interesante) y conectá el ampli con una entrada de señal MUY, pero dije MUY chiquita.
Por el parlante tenés que escuchar la salida bajito.

Subí de a muy poco el volumen y tiene que ir subiendo en el parlante hasta que empieza a distorsionar mucho con poco volumen. Eso es normal.

Si sucede así, el problema son los transistores de salida. Si no, hay un problema en la parte de control.


Saludos


----------



## edippo

Cacho dijo:


> Esos transistores parecen tan truchos que espero que los hayas pagado con  billetes de tres pesos...
> 
> Saludos



lamentablemente los pague mas que el trt que tiene el logo de toshiba que tiene pinta de ser posta 

osea para probar si son los trt o no, saco los trt y pruebo el ampli sin los trt? es asi , aca dejo una fotito de los trt y de donde los compre, asi si alguno que conozca el local y va a comprar sepa la calidad que vende cada uno. estan uno frente al otro. 

esta noche voy a probar el ampli sin los trt y les cuento  gracias por la resp. Me olvidaba de aclarar que cuando dije que ya me había pasado me paso con otro trt el tip35c y había pasado lo mismo con los mismos componentes bueno pruebo y comento


----------



## Cacho

Exacto: Sin la salida de potencia. Y probalo *bajito*.

Ya que tenés transistores de esos quemados, los ponés de canto sobre un yunque (o lo que tengas sólido como para martillarle encima), lo sujetás de las patas (recomiendo pinza y no deditos) y dale con un martillo en el lateral que quedó lara arriba.
Con unos golpes se va a partir un poco la cápsula negra y se va a salir.

Foto antes (para ver cuál era, por si se rompe mucho el plástico) y foto del interior. Ahí se sabe con seguridad si es trucho o no. Y de paso es MUY terapéutico destrozarlos 

Y las podés postear por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/
De paso mirá en el primer post cómo marca Toshiba sus transistores (el negro grandote de la izquierda de la foto es original) 

Saludos


----------



## edippo

Cacho dijo:


> Sólo para hacer una prueba, sacá los transistores de potencia (de paso, medí si andan y qué ganancia tienen, esun dato interesante) y conectá el ampli con una entrada de señal MUY, pero dije MUY chiquita.
> Por el parlante tenés que escuchar la salida bajito.
> 
> Subí de a muy poco el volumen y tiene que ir subiendo en el parlante hasta que empieza a distorsionar mucho con poco volumen. Eso es normal.
> 
> Si sucede así, el problema son los transistores de salida. Si no, hay un problema en la parte de control.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hecho, lo probe tal cual cual las indicaciones y aqui los resultados:
el ampli funciona cuasi normal con el volumen bajo y a medida que subo tambien sube el del parlante, y cuanto mas subo mas fuerte, cuando va (mas o menos) un 60% de volumen el parlante empieza a distorsionarse (como si estuviera saturando) y a medida que subo, la distorsion es peor hasta el punto de que no se entiende nada; lo puse mas o menos unos 10 minutos (a volumen bajo) y trabajo sin problema, ahora bien con este resultado la respuesta seria que son los trt el problema, no? de ser asi, conocen algun lugar de confianza donde conseguir los trt aca en Bs. As.?

Pd: subo las fotos de los trt truchos para agregar imagenes espeluznante al museo


----------



## Cacho

edippo dijo:


> el ampli funciona cuasi normal con el volumen bajo y a medida que subo tambien sube el del parlante, [al subir el] volumen el parlante empieza a distorsionarse...con este resultado la respuesta seria que son los trt el problema, no?


Síp... Te enfrentaste a los transistores falsos.
Conseguite originales: Leé el tema de transistores falsificados que hay detales de cómo reconocer los verdaderos y vas a ver fotos de muchos falsos como para esquivarlos.

*En nuestro país* la norma general es que *un transistor Toshiba es falso*. Los verdaderos son muy raros de encontrar por acá. Más todavía, los de potencia que tienen nomenclatura japonesa (los que empiezan con 2sX...), son falsos. Ojo que es sólo una generalización y puede llegar a haber verdaderos, pero tenés que tener muy entrenado el ojo. Ah, los Sanken son también muy difíciles de conseguir originales acá.

De los otros, si te quieren vender los *ST nuevos*, tené en cuenta que vienen con el logo y los números *grabados, no impresos*. Hay algunos ST un poco más viejos que sí vienen impresos. Si no estás canchero para reconocerlos, esquivalos y buscá los grabados.

Si encontrás un *Motorola* (esos que vienen con la "M") te están vendiendo uno falso: Hace 10 años que *Motorola no fabrica más transistores*. Los hace bajo el nombre de *ON Semi*. Los ON pueden ser originales, los Motorola sólo podrían serlo si tuvieran más de 10 años de fabricados.

Fijate qué conseguís por ahí y comentá los resultados.




			
				djmauman dijo:
			
		

> bUEN APORTE AMIGO PERO TE FALTO EL DIAGRAMA JEJEJEJE


Has despertado la ira de Asdrúbal...




​El esquema está publicado, y en este mismo tema. A leer...
Y escribir en mayúsculas equivale a gritar, por favor no lo hagas.

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Más o menos por esa época los IRFP240 / 9240 eran de verdad, pero los últimos que compré explotaron inmediatamente. Tuve que volver a Capital y compré un par en Rodar y anduvieron perfecto. Tuve noticias de un amigo que les compró MJ15015 para una fuente (en Microelectrónica) y aguantaron menos que un TIP31 en el mismo lugar... van quedando cada vez menos negocios confiables... Saludos C


----------



## Nimer

Tengo la potencia de 100W de luci armada hace como 8 meses y todavía no la probé... La probé una sola vez en aquel momento con los transistores que les digo que compre en Microelectrónica, y estuvo bárbaro durante 10 segundos (sin sonido.. quería ver si no explotaba nada) y después se prendió la lámpara en serie que tenía. Desconecté todo y resultó que un transistor se había puesto en corto.. Lo saqué y nunca compré otros porque estaba corto de plata para andar experimentando. Mañana tal vez pruebe la placa sin los transistores de salida para ver si está todo en orden y es sólo eso. 
Les hago una pregunta que hace un tiempo me confunde: Cuando en un transistor (Ej: el 2N3055) la tensión máxima es de 60v, quiere decir eso que con +/- 30 ya estamos haciéndolo trabajar al límite? Porque CREO que los transistores en estos amplificadores no ven los 60v, sino 30v cada uno. Ya que son 2 para la parte positiva (+30v) y dos para la parte negativa (-30v). Me equivoco?
En MI caso, alimento la potencia con +/- 52Vcc. Estoy 8v por debajo del límite, o estoy (104 - 60) 44v por encima?

Saluditos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> ONTOPIC: Tengo la potencia de 100W de luci armada hace como 8 meses y todavía no la probé... La probé una sola vez en aquel momento con los transistores que les digo que compre en Microelectrónica, y estuvo bárbaro durante 10 segundos (sin sonido.. quería ver si no explotaba nada) y después se prendió la lámpara en serie que tenía. Desconecté todo y resultó que un transistor se había puesto en corto.. Lo saqué y nunca compré otros porque estaba corto de plata para andar experimentando. Mañana tal vez pruebe la placa sin los transistores de salida para ver si está todo en orden y es sólo eso.
> Les hago una pregunta que hace un tiempo me confunde: Cuando en un transistor (Ej: el 2N3055) la tensión máxima es de 60v, quiere decir eso que con +/- 30 ya estamos haciéndolo trabajar al límite? Porque CREO que los transistores en estos amplificadores no ven los 60v, sino 30v cada uno. Ya que son 2 para la parte positiva (+30v) y dos para la parte negativa (-30v). Me equivoco?
> En MI caso, alimento la potencia con +/- 52Vcc. Estoy 8v por debajo del límite, o estoy (104 - 60) 44v por encima?



Estás pasado y MAL!
En los picos de la señal, cuando un transistor está al corte y el otro saturado, el que está al corte ve la tensión de alimentación de su lado y *casi *toda la tensión de alimentación del que está saturado, por ende ve dos veces Vcc (Vcc + /-Vcc/)
En forma estática no hay problema, el drama es cuando funciona al máximo de señal.


----------



## Nimer

Entonces con +/- 52V tengo que pensar en los MJ15015? Creo que son de 120v. No habría problemas ahí?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Entonces con +/- 52V tengo que pensar en los MJ15015? Creo que son de 120v. No habría problemas ahí?



Claro, con esos andaría bien.
PD: Los ultimos MJ15015/16 loc compré en electrocomponentes...ahí si tienen originales.


----------



## Nimer

ONTOPIC: No pasa nada si los TIPs que están juntos en el ampli de 100W se tocan los disipadores sin estar aislados? O los tengo que aislar? Saluditos.


----------



## edippo

Nimer dijo:


> ONTOPIC: No pasa nada si los TIPs que están juntos en el ampli de 100W se tocan los disipadores sin estar aislados? O los tengo que aislar? Saluditos.



No se si responde a tu pregunta pero si los trt estan aislados del sispador no afecta que los disipadores se toquen, fijate en el mio yo lo uso con solo un disipador. y andubo joya, sin los trt de potencia obvio jeje


----------



## Nimer

Claro, pero tenés los TIPs aislados del disipador. Yo tengo DOS disipadores (uno para cada uno) pero no están los TIPs aislados. Y se tocan entre sí.
Lo que quería saber es si no hay problema con que se toque el disipador de uno con el otro, estando los dos sin aislar.


----------



## edippo

Nimer dijo:


> Yo tengo DOS disipadores (uno para cada uno) pero *no están los TIPs aislados*. Y se tocan entre sí.
> Lo que quería saber es si no *hay problema con que se toque el disipador* de uno con el otro, estando los dos sin aislar.



fijate en el circuito y si eso pasa estarias cortocircuitando la pata 1 con la 2 del tip42, bahh fijate en la imagen que el "1" seria tu disipador y saca tu propia conclusion.


----------



## Nimer

Mirá, la verdad que cometí el pecado del vago.. Me lo pregunté a la rápida y ni me fijé eso. Hice mal. 
Gracias Edippo. Voy a comprar dos aislantes.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese amplificador anda de lujo!!! Re-Probado por mi!!!
No cometan los errores de no aislar bien los transistores o andar metiendo voltaje donde no deben. Un diseño sencillo y sin ajustes, cono protección contra cortos.

Saludos


----------



## DanielU

Navegando por la web me encontre con un amplificador diseñado por Mile Slavkovic, Apex Audio.

Es un amplificador de 80W en 8 Ohm, y 120W en 4 Ohm. Se alimenta con +-50V.

Si estas desesperado por armarlo no sigas leyendo. Habra que esperar a encontrar que pasa.

Les adjunto el esquematico y la tosca simulacion que hice.

 a no ser que el autor se haya olvidado de algo en el esquematico


----------



## Nimer

Ah! Miren qué bueno.. Parece que mi placa funciona.
Siempre con el foco en serie conecté todo y medí la tensión en la salida del parlante, y tengo 24mV contínuos. Eso está bien?
Conecté un parlante bastante malo y que suena feo, le metí una fuente de audio en la entrada (un mp3) y sin transistores de salida. El resultado fue que salía sonido por el parlante totalmente distorsionado.

En un rato me voy a Liniers a comprar 4 MJ15015. 

Momento.. ahora no sé si funciona bien como pensaba. Puse el parlante con la entrada a masa y tengo ruido en la salida.
Medí otra vez, sin parlante, la salida y tengo 24mV.
Medí la caída de tensión en una de las resistencias de 0,47 y tengo 2mV (2 / 0,5 = 4mA). Esto sería el bias, no?
La de reposo se mide con el amperímetro en la rma positiva?

Después de leer bastante, me di cuenta que tenía confundidos algunos conceptos, así que edito el msg de arriba.


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:


> Medí la caída de tensión en una de las resistencias de 0,47 y tengo 2mV (2 / 0,5 = 4mA).


Entonces tenés los transistores de potencia conectados.

Sin esos no hay corriente a través de esas resistencias, a menos que tengas el circuito de protección hinchando...

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

No hay circuito de protección existente.
Y tengo CABLES que no van a ningún lado soldados en el lugar de los transistores. Son los cables a los que voy a soldarle los transistores después.

Tal vez medí en una resistencia que no era.. Era de 0,47ohms la que está justo en el centro.






(Contando desde la derecha hacia la izquierda, la tercera)

Gracias Cacho.

¡Tremenda bestia ese amplificador, Oscar!
Y qué trafo, eh.. Muy lindo montaje. Felicitaciones!


----------



## Cacho

Nimer dijo:


> No hay circuito de protección existente.


¿Cómo que no?
Los transistores MPS2222/2907, los 1N4007 que tienen asociados, las resistencias de 1K (x2), 100R (x2), 120r (x2) y la de 0r47/5W que está al colector del transistor de salida "de abajo" forman la protección.

Medí la caída de tensión en las resistencias de 100r que van del emisor del TIP41 a la salida y la del colector del TIP42 a -V.
Las dos deberían andar por los 230mV. Si es así (y no me equivoqué al mirar el esquema), vamos bien. Y sigamos por Reparaciones, que esto se está yendo del tema 

Saludos.


----------



## Jackcer

Que tal Oscar Monsalvo, que tipo de luchas tuviste con el montaje? pero finalmente valio la pena, pues el amplificador se ve bastate elaborado y bien detallado, eso en cuanto a la estetica, lo otro seria escucharlo, bueno eso sera si voy a valledupar y si usted me lo permite claro esta!. Con cuanto voltaje alimentaste el circuito y que capacitancia per rail utilizaste?, siempre hiciste el MTE?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Jackcer dijo:


> Que tal Oscar Monsalvo, que tipo de luchas tuviste con el montaje? pero finalmente valio la pena, pues el amplificador se ve bastate elaborado y bien detallado, eso en cuanto a la estetica, lo otro seria escucharlo, bueno eso sera si voy a valledupar y si usted me lo permite claro esta!. Con cuanto voltaje alimentaste el circuito y que capacitancia per rail utilizaste?, siempre hiciste el MTE?


 
Al principio no me queria andar, lo probaba con la serie y se iba a casi corto, pero sonaba bien, sin ruidos, le quitaba la serie y en menos de 10 seg ya estaba recalentado.

El problema era el transistor del circuito multiplicador Vbe que me vendieron en reemplazo el pinout era diferente (Semejante reemplazo), me toco girarlo 180 grados y resuelto el problema.

Otra cosa es que maniobrar y/o soldar cable calibre 8 y 10 AWG no es cosa sencilla.

Por rama utilice 30000uF que fue lo que me dió el calculo con 10Vpp de tension de rizado con una carga de 2 Ohm (Claro que esto solo se cumpliria amplificando una señal senoidal pura), osea que estamos sobrados de filtraje. El circuito esta alimentado con +-95VDC.

Si señor, siempre use la MTE.

Saludos

PD: De donde eres Jackcer, claro que puede venir y aprovecha que estamos en visperas del 43 Festival de la leyenda Vallenata, eso si, no se vaya a quedar amañado


----------



## Jackcer

Seguro Oscar, cuando gustes, eres Bienvenido!


Oscar según mis cálculos no me coinciden los valores que tu calculaste para hallar la capacitancia, te muestro mi orden de ideas a ver donde esta mi error:



Datos:

Vr(p-p) = 10v; RL= 0.002 KΩ; Vcd = 95 (para una rama)


Vr(rms) = Vr (p-p) / (2Ѵ3) = 10 / (2Ѵ3) = 2.886 (voltaje de rizo)


Vr(rms) = 2.4 Vcd / (RL C) RL en kilohmios, C en µF de donde


C = 2.4 x 95/(0.002x2.886) = 39501 µF


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola jacker, no entiendo tu formula, pero la formula que usé es diferente:

C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)

C (F) = 5*67*1.4142 / (2*3.1416*2*10*120)

C (F) = 473.75 / 15079.68

C (F) = 0.031417

C (uF) = 31417

C = 30000uF

Esta formula la vi en un libro de electronica (Savant si no estoy mal) cuando vi electronica I en la universidad y fue probado el resultado en laboratorio y el rizado estaba muy cercano al valor calculado, se las recomiendo.

Aunque como dije anteriormente este caso solo se daria reproduciendo una onda senoidal pura; para reproducir audio la capacitancia necesaria seria algo menor para lograr la misma tension de rizado, ademas que la tension en la carga jamas llegará a 95Vp, por lo que vamos sobrados por ese lado

Saludos.

PD: Clemen, creo que eres el unico que le pasa esto, yo puedo ver las fotos.


----------



## palomo

Edipo checa los capcitores de efecto miller , la misma falla tenia yo y era por culpa de dichos capacitores, otra posible falla puede venir de alguno de los diodós del bias, imagino que ya verificaste que no tengas ningun transistor volteado en especial algun BCxxx

Saludos


----------



## edippo

palomo dijo:


> Edipo checa los capcitores de efecto miller , la misma falla tenia yo y era por culpa de dichos capacitores, otra posible falla puede venir de alguno de los diodós del bias, imagino que ya verificaste que no tengas ningun transistor volteado en especial algun BCxxx
> 
> Saludos




Ahora mismo al amplli lo llevamos al service, asi aquella persona que lo armo y tubo o tiene inconveniente lo puede seguir ahi, pero gracias por el consejo. ahora me entro la duda, se que estaban hablando de los capacitores esos, pero no se cuales son. los bc conrespecto al mps vienen con las patitas invertidas asi es algo a tener en cuenta (era uno de los problemas que tenia), bueno sigo viendo a ver que puede ser y cuando lo tenga listo vengo con las novedades.


----------



## palomo

Son los que protejen a los tip4 y 42 para que no oscilen, comunmente cuando estan pasados de voltaje se pinchan dejando pasar V+, muchas veces bastaba conectar la bocina para que apareciera V+ en la salida, en paginas atrás comente la falla y deje un dibujo que tips eran espero poder haberte ayudado y comenta como te va.

Saludos.


----------



## dalisss

amigos saludos... tengo una peqqueña duda resulta que vi un amplificador con la tarjeta zener de la comun con los driver de la qsc mje15032 y mje15033, y los emisores de estos mismos iban a 2 transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 que servian de impulsadores, y estos iban a las bases de 7 transistores 2sc5200 y 7 transistores 2sa1943 que eran los de potencia..... todo esto incluido la tarjeta estaban conectados a 95 + 95 vcd...... si es seguro esto??????¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡??????????


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si no se quema de seguro es seguro, valga la redundancia.

ahora, me imagino que no solamente habran cambiado los driver finales, si no tambien los diferenciales A733 por otros de mayores capacidades, igualmente las otras etapas por los del tipo MJE340 y MJE350, si no lo hicieron, no seria seguro.

Lo del triple darlington esta bien, esto le agrega algunas ventajas adicionales a la etapa de salida aunque al haber mas camino por recorrer para la señal de audio agrega un poco de distorsion, tambien el circuito multiplicador Vbe debe rediseñarse al ser necesaria una tension mas alta para "exitar" las tres bases en serie de los transistores que conforman el triple darlington.

Saludos.

PD: me acorde de una vez algo que escribio tecnicdeso en alguno de los foros, decia algo como esto:

"exprimen los pobres circuitos tratando de sacarles mas potencia..."

Me refiero a esto porque nunca he usado la zener con mas de +-75VDC, para mas tension de trabajo mejor uso otros circuitos que esten diseñados para eso, no digo que este mal experimentar, pero hay que ver que se gana y que se pierde ya que en la electronica como en la vida nada es gratis, podemos ganar aguante de tension y con ello mas potencia (tambien ganar distorsion), pero podemos perder estabilidad, respuesta en frecuencia, slew rate, etc.


----------



## aldemarar

En Barranquilla Colombia están usando mucho la tarjeta Pioneer con esos voltajes , porque  responde mejor que la Zener





Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola jacker, no entiendo tu formula, pero la formula que usé es diferente:
> 
> C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)
> 
> C (F) = 5*67*1.4142 / (2*3.1416*2*10*120)
> 
> C (F) = 473.75 / 15079.68
> 
> C (F) = 0.031417
> 
> C (uF) = 31417
> 
> C = 30000uF


 
oscar no entendi algo sobre tu formula.

Vrp-p*frec
que es vrp-p y porque usas frecuensia 120hz
Rl me imagino que es la carga del amplificador
si alquien me esplica se lo agradeseria


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola jacker, no entiendo tu formula, pero la formula que usé es diferente:
> 
> C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)
> 
> C (F) = 5*67*1.4142 / (2*3.1416*2*10*120)
> 
> C (F) = 473.75 / 15079.68
> 
> C (F) = 0.031417
> 
> C (uF) = 31417
> 
> C = 30000uF
> 
> oscar no entendi algo sobre tu formula.
> 
> Vrp-p*frec
> que es vrp-p y porque usas frecuensia 120hz
> Rl me imagino que es la carga del amplificador
> si alquien me esplica se lo agradeseria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola aldemarar, Vrp-p es el voltaje de rizado pico a pico y la frecuencia es 120Hz porque se rectifica en onda completa, si fuera media onda tomas como frecuencia 60Hz, ahi te puedes dar cuenta lo ineficiente que es rectificar en media onda.
> 
> Ahhh, algo que se me olvidava comentarles, para hayar la tension DC de la fuente se hace asi:
> 
> Sin carga:
> 
> Vdc = Vac*1.4142
> 
> 1.4142 es raiz de 2
> 
> Con carga:
> 
> Vdc = Vac*1.4142 - 1.4 - ( Vrp-p / 2 )
> 
> 1.4 es la tension que se queda en el puente rectificador
> Vrp-p es la tension de rizado escogida en el calculo del capacitor
> 
> Ej:
> 
> En mi calculo para obtener un voltaje de rizo de 10 Vp-p necesito aproximadamente 30000uF, eso quiere decir que la tensiones DC de mi fuente seria:
> 
> Sin carga:
> 
> Vdc = 67*1.4142 = 94.75V
> 
> Con carga (a maxima potencia) :
> 
> Vdc = 94.75 - 1.4 - (10 / 2)
> Vdc = 88.35 V
> 
> Eso quiere decir que cuando se presente la maxima exigencia (picos de potencia) a mi amplificador cargado con 2 Ohm la tension de la fuente se caera hasta 88.35V.
> 
> Enfatizo que estos calculos son aproximados ya que se toma la carga como puramente resistiva.
> 
> Saludos....
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Nimer

Gracias por las fórmulas, Oscar.
Aparentemente yo también tengo que poner 30000uF para trabajar en 2 ohms.

Pero para 4 ohms:

C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)

C (F) = 5*74*1.4142 / (2*3.1416*4*10*120)
C (F) = 523,254 / 30159,36
C (F) = 0,0173495
C (uF)= 17349

Y para 8 ohms:

C (F) = 523,254 / 60318.72
C (F) = 0.00867481
C (uF) = 8674

Lo hice bien? La tensión Vac de mi trafo es de 74v (37+37).
Me queda la duda de si el filtrado que da como resultado es para cada rama, o si es la suma de la positiva con la negativa, ya que tomamos los 74v para hacer el cálculo y no los 37.

Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola nimer, el calculo debes hacerlo para una tension con respecto al tap central, para tu caso seria 37Vac, el resultado es el filtrado por rama.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola nimer, el calculo debes hacerlo para una tension con respecto al tap central, para tu caso seria 37Vac, el resultado es el filtrado por rama.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias!
Entonces:
C (F) = (5*Vp) / (2*pi*Rl*Vrp-p*frec)
 C (F) = 185 / 60318.72
C (uF) = 3067 ???

Me parece muy poca capacidad. Es correcto? Si es así, con 8 ohms basta con 3067uF de filtrado por rama. (4700uF)


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues a mi me da 4337uF para 8 Ohm, tomarias en este caso 4700uF.

Saludos.


----------



## Nimer

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Pues a mi me da 4337uF para 8 Ohm, tomarias en este caso 4700uF.
> 
> Saludos.



Excelente! Gracias por la info. Algo nuevo aprendido.


----------



## alexis y leidys

bueno se sabe que los calculos te dan una medida unica
pero si se traba los micros un poquito mas elevado es mejor 
eso creo yo

yachcer   creo que estos son los planos  
te digo algo ten en cuenta la coneccion del driver 
negativo por la base que esta mal instalado
es algo sencillo

claro y perfecto como el agua


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alexis y leidys dijo:


> bueno se sabe que los calculos te dan una medida unica
> pero si se traba los micros un poquito mas elevado es mejor
> eso creo yo


 
Si señor, tiene usted toda la razon, pero eso no seria diseño, eso seria colocar filtros a ciegas y perder plata ya que si con x valor de uF (calculo) ya estamos satisfechos para que colocar mas.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El error esta en la parte de polarizacion de los driver finales, justamente en los diodos de bias, la base del driver negativo (resistencia de 22 ohm) va en el catodo del diodo de bias, no en el emisor del MJE350.

PD: no me acordaba que la tenia.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola gentee!!

he estado mirando parte del post y no consigo un ampli de entre 40 y 50watt para un sub...

alguien tiene uno a manoo?? mientras sigo buscando..

un saludo!


----------



## Nimer

mariano22 dijo:


> hola gentee!!
> 
> he estado mirando parte del post y no consigo un ampli de entre 40 y 50watt para un sub...
> 
> alguien tiene uno a manoo?? mientras sigo buscando..
> 
> un saludo!



En este thread no hay ninguno de esa potencia. El más chico que hay publicado es de 100W.

Buscá en los destacados de Audio: Gran Señal que tenés uno de 60W con transistores 2N3055. Creo que era de Tecnicdeso. Estaba el PCB, protección de parlantes, preamplificador, todos los chiches.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se compliquen la vida con un sub!!!
Hacé el amplificador con dos TDA2050 en puente de mnicolau y alimentalo con +/-22V.
Ese te va a dar mas o menos 50W y tiene cero complicaciones. Lo ponés y anda...de una.
Si te ponés a armar uno con transistores para esa potencia, vas a tener montones de problemas con transistores truchos, ajuste y toda la bola, para obtener una calidad de audio "supuestamente" superior en una aplicación donde eso es lo que menos importa, y claro...te vá a salir mas caro. Por otra parte, los TDA SON EXCELENTES en fidelidad, distorsión, performance y toda la bola....y por $50 (disipador "excesivamente grande" incluido) lo tenés listo para funcionar cuando terminás de soldarlo.


----------



## mariano22

oka! gracias por las respuestas!! pero lo podria alimentar con un trafo de dicroica de 12v 50watt? que diodo tendria que usar? algunod e alta frecuencia obio..

un saludo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Necesitas dos trafos para dicroicas puesto en serie, a fin de obtenr tensión de alimentación de doble polaridad. No te conviene comprar los "trafos electrónicos" sino los con núcleo de hierro, que valen un poquito más pero funcionan muy bien y se rectifican con diodos comunes.
Pero claro, la tensión de salida de esta fuente es de +/-17V, así que la potencia que vas a obtener con suerte te va rondar los 40W.


----------



## mariano22

osea... vos me dijiste que ponga 2 trafos de dicroica en serie... para tener la tension de doble polaridad.... la cosa es que tengo esos 2 trafos, pero con que diodos los rectifico?? porque son de alta frecuencia por lo que tengo entendido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> osea... vos me dijiste que ponga 2 trafos de dicroica en serie... para tener la tension de doble polaridad.... la cosa es que tengo esos 2 trafos, pero con que diodos los rectifico?? porque son de alta frecuencia por lo que tengo entendido



Si son trafos electrónicos (fuentes conmutadas) necesitas unos diodos de alta velocidad y alta corriente (tipo FR607), y lo que te ahorrés con esos trafos lo vas a pagar en diodos. Por eso te dije:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> No te conviene comprar los "trafos electrónicos" s*ino los con núcleo de  hierro*, que valen un poquito más pero funcionan muy bien y *se rectifican  con diodos comunes*.


----------



## mariano22

ahhh perfecto... el tema es QUE YA LOS TENGO LOS TRAFOS, PORQUE LOS RECICLE... peroo tann caros son esos diodos?? cuanto mas o menoss??

sino de ultima tendre que comrpar un trafo nuevo y listo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mariano22 dijo:


> ahhh perfecto... el tema es QUE YA LOS TENGO LOS TRAFOS, PORQUE LOS RECICLE... peroo tann caros son esos diodos?? cuanto mas o menoss??



Ya ni me acuerdo, por que los compré hace como un año, pero me suena algo de $3 o $4. Tal vez por donde vos vives sean mas baratos.
De todas formas, tené cuidado con esos trafos, por que dicen que son bastante susceptibles a fallas...y si son usados...hummmmm


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

amigos, fotos de mi ultimo ampli terminado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/296594/


----------



## CAYSER

saludos estimados amigos,bueno les cuento que buscando e indagando por la web, encontre una pagina a mi parecer muy buena, pues tiene diagramas completos de amplificadores para autos ,de una marca de audio muy conocida ¨kenwood¨, ojala pueda ayudar a muchos amigos que se dedican al mantenimiento y a otros que realizamos proyectos ,talves como guia de estos equipos de calidad en sonido,aqui dejo el link de la pagina para que puedan descargar los diagramas y perdon por NO poder subirles pero hay muchos,que suerte que tenemos mas material para estudios jajajajajaja ............:estudiando:


link. http://archive.espec.ws/section391/ 


aqui una muestra :


----------



## dalisss

compañeros.....una inquietud utds disculpen..
sera que puedo colocar...en un amplificador la etapa de potencia con 8 transistores + y - con 100+100 voltios...........y el driver sener con 50+50 voltios-----que dicen de la idea... sirve o resultaria peligroso....???????? gracias y saludes desde barranquilla colombia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> compañeros.....una inquietud utds disculpen..
> sera que puedo colocar...en un amplificador la etapa de potencia con 8 transistores + y - con 100+100 voltios...........y el driver sener con 50+50 voltios-----que dicen de la idea... sirve o resultaria peligroso....???????? gracias y saludes desde barranquilla colombia


 
He visto amplificadores que trabajan de esa forma, pero al contrario, generalmente el driver con un poco mas de tension que la etapa de potencia, creo que lo hacen para compensar las perdidas en los transistores driver.

Lo que pides no se si sea posible pero si lo vas a hacer deberia trabajar los driver finales con la misma tension de la etapa de salida y trabajar las otras etapas como Par diferencial de entrada, VAS, etc con los +-50V para evitar que falte exitacion a las bases de los finales, por ejemplo la QSC polariza los driver finales con +-15V pero los colectores van a +-90V, de todas maneras seria cuestion de simular y probar.

Esperemos a leer las opiniones de otros compañeros a ver si se han topado con algo parecido.

Edit: me parece demasiado alto la tension de alimentacion para solo 8 transistores, que carga vas a alimentar con el ampli?

Saludos


----------



## Derhund

Hola damian2009, en la primera pagina esta adjunto el diagrama esquematico, puedes basarte en el para identificar en el PCB los puntos de alimetacion, si tienes impreso los archivos notaras que uno hace referencia la hubicacion de los componentes, solo es cuestion de seguir el diagrama junto con ese layout.

Saludos.


----------



## dalisss

compañeros saludes...este amplificacion la venden en quilla.... es muy buena y no tiene el ajuste de bias esta anulado....pero no se que funcion cumple el potenciometro... en el circulo rojo...ayudenme gracias....y saludessss....

aqui esta el archivo qsc 1300....en el circulo rojo...muchas gracias y exitos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> compañeros saludes...este amplificacion la venden en quilla.... es muy buena y no tiene el ajuste de bias esta anulado....pero no se que funcion cumple el potenciometro... en el circulo rojo...ayudenme gracias....y saludessss....
> 
> aqui esta el archivo qsc 1300....en el circulo rojo...muchas gracias y exitos


 
Este es el control de volume. 

Este ampli lo habia comentado una vez que hay una redundancia en la parte de entrada, si se quiere trabajar mono no balanceado solamente se aterriza la entrada negativa (-), pero en este ampli entran en no balanceado lo pasan a balanceado y luego a no balanceado otra vez, esta cascada de etapas imnecesarias solamente aumentarian el ruido y la distorcion a un muy buen amplificador como lo es el QSC.

Saludos

PD: ese no es el plano original, tiene muchas modificaciones o mejor dicho mutilaciones


----------



## CYCA

hola  a todos es mi primera participacion ,pero siempre leo los comentarios de todos los participantes y son muy utiles .les comento que quiero armar el amplificador Nmos 500 pero tengo una duda en el momento de imprimir el pcb me sale muy pequeño y muy delgadas las pistas por favor si alguien tiene la medida de la placa y los valores de los componentes de la proteccion se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo

CYCA dijo:


> hola  a todos es mi primera participacion ,pero siempre leo los comentarios de todos los participantes y son muy utiles .les comento que quiero armar el amplificador Nmos 500 pero tengo una duda en el momento de imprimir el pcb me sale muy pequeño y muy delgadas las pistas por favor si alguien tiene la medida de la placa y los valores de los componentes de la proteccion se los agradeceria mucho


Mira esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/

Igualmente, imprimiendo este archivo debería quedar al tamaño correcto.

http://3779347675151086879-a-180274...77rEaKQeLZqnvBx8BhauzCqAc2RgM=&attredirects=0


----------



## obregon

> Ahora les dejo el esquemático de un poder mas chico de 100W para los que quieren un diseño mas pequeño y sencillo, o para aquellos que van comenzando a armar sus primeros poderes, el diseño electrónico es simple y muy noble, la alimentación es variable la máxima es de +-50VDC y la mínima es de +-25VDC; claro la potencia con menos tensión se reduce.
> 
> El amplificador en versión estereo te consume no mas de 3 amperes con una alimentación de +-45VDC. Los MPS2222 y MPS2907 los puedes sustituir por otros no hay problema. La bobina son 19 vueltas núcleo de aire por 1/2 pulgada de diámetro interior y alambre de cobre No.17. Y por supuesto que ha sido probado y muchas veces.
> 
> hay una cantidad de transistores con diferentes nomenclaturas, los mps2222 y mps2907 tambien  se pueden conseguir con los numeros BC546 y BC556 y los reemplazos de ambos en el libro son ECG123AP ECG159
> 
> Las medidas de la tarjeta para le amplificador de 100W son las reales y en el PDF estan las dos tarjetas, como yo utilizo el metodo de serigrafia en una sola tarjeta de 10 x 20cm imprimo los dos canales ya si necesito separarla la corto, si alguien la ensambla tiene opcion de decidir si la hace toda completa o solo una.
> 
> Si quieren usarlo para el auto solo deben usar una fuente Switching como la que les propongo en este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
> 
> Los transistores D2012, pueden ser remplazados por MJE15030.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola,quisiera saber si a este ampli lo puedo alimentar con +- 34volt 3amp. para ambos canales,si calienta mucho y si el dicipador tiene que ser muy grande.En el circuito electrico,la carga(parlante)es de 2 ohm.cordial saludo

hOLA,TE HAGO UNA PREGUNTA,para un sistema estereo,lo puedo alimentar con +-34volt,3amper,pasa que tengo un ampli AKAI AA 1030 y la etapa de potencia hace ruido (ggrrr)porque varia la tension de reposo de los tr,la idea es tirar esa placa y hacer esta de 100w,se aguanta 4 bafles juntos (a+b),tiene buen rendimiento,o calienta mucho?Bueno te mando un saludo LUIS.


----------



## palomo

Hola Obregon , si lo puedes alimentar con ese voltaje solo que la potencia final se vera disminuida, a mi gusto le pondria un trafo de 4 Amperes para estar un poco mas seguros, para el calculo del disipador lee este tutorial :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/ 

El autor de este amplificador no recomienda llevarlo a 2 Ohms salvo que quieras una estufa para un buen asado, lo ideal es a 4 Ohms.

Saludos


----------



## dalisss

Muy buenas compañeros.... tengo esta maquina....se los dejo . Gracias . saludos amigos


----------



## mcou

hola me gustaria e*N*sa*M*blar ese amplificador pero me gustaria saber si con los MJL3281 trabaja b*IE*n


----------



## palomo

Si te refieres al de 100w es mucho transistor, te recomiendo los tip35C  con estos trabaja perfectamente el ampli.

Saludos.


----------



## mcou

no me refiero al de 300w les pregunto por esta nota que pusieron que dice lo siguiente Nota: El PCB muestra transistores de salida MJL3281 y TIP35C, para utilizar los MJL15024 solo ay *QU*e alambrarlos a la tarjeta ya *QU*e este es un encapsulado diferente


----------



## palomo

Ok Mi ya entender, este amplificador es muy noble asi que te lo recomiendo, lo de los transistores puedes trabajar incluso con los 2SC5200 o MJL3281 estos ultimos tienen un poco mas de poder de disipacion, incluso los he visto armados con el tip35C solo que cuando ocupan este transistor no pasan su alimentacion de +-45v, en mi caso lo arme con el transistor MJ15022 y +-65v, asi que espero poder haberte dado una idea.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

ahhh otra pequeña pregunta estube mirando donde estan la posicion de los conponentes algo que dice (COIL ) me gustaria saver que es eso o que significa tengo esa pequeña duda


----------



## Fogonazo

mcou dijo:


> ahhh otra pequeña pregunta estube mirando donde estan la posicion de los conponentes algo que dice (*COIL* ) me gustaria saver que es eso o que significa tengo esa pequeña duda



Coil = Bobina               .


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos miren el amplificadores en el que estoy trabajando, no se que clase será, la tension en las ramas de alimentacion varía parecido al clase G pero no es clase G porque trabaja con una sola rama de alimentacion, no se si alguno de ustedes habra visto algo parecido en algún libro.



Les dejo la forma de onda que obtuve en la simulacion, las lineas azul y roja es la tension en el switched bus positivo (roja) y negativo (azul) y la amarilla es la tension de salida.



Otra cosa, la desventaja seria que al estar los transistores en serie se pierden 20v (segun la simulacion) ya que con una alimentacion de +-100vdc lo maximo que pude obtener fueron 80 voltios pico.

Claro que al trabajarlo se usarian menos transistores para cargarlo solo a 4 Ohm, en cuanto me quede tiempo le haré un PCB y manos a la obra, a probar se dijo.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

Haber haber vamos piniendo orden que ya se me hiso bolas el engrudo, primero me pones esto:



			
				mcou dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias se te agradece de verdad pero en el circuito me presenta los dos capacitores de 470uF/63V pero en la ubicacion de los componentes no estan como me recomendarian que lo isiera


 
Y depues esto:



			
				mcou dijo:
			
		

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Opdi/Desktop/untitled.bmp
> 
> ok pero quisiera saver si puedo retificar el voltage antes de mandarlo al amplificador con los dos capacitores de 4700uF un retificador de voltage y luego mandarlo al al amplificador ya cuando tena retificado Vcc- y Vcc+


 
Yyyy por fin son de 470uF o de 4700uF, porque si son de estos ultimos entonces estamos hablando de la fuente de alimentacion entonces podrias aclararme donde me perdi.

Saludos.



Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos miren el amplificadores en el que estoy trabajando, no se que clase será, la tension en las ramas de alimentacion varía parecido al clase G pero no es clase G porque trabaja con una sola rama de alimentacion, no se si alguno de ustedes habra visto algo parecido en algún libro.
> 
> Saludos


 
Interesante bicho encontraste Oscar, la verdad nunca habia visto algo parecido, los he visto asta de 10 transistores por rama o un poco mas, pero los transistore en serie ( de emisores a colectrores)  ya tengo con que entretenerme habra que estudiar un poco esto, de casualidad ¿tendra las especificaciones? o de donde sacaste el diagrama.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Muchachos miren el amplificadores en el que estoy trabajando, no se que clase será,......


Es un clase *"AB"*.
Esa configuración era muy habitual de hacer en las épocas en que no existían o no se conseguían transistores de alta tensión.
Actualmente, existiendo transistores de alta tensión, no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un clase *"AB"*.
> Esa configuración era muy habitual de hacer en las épocas en que no existían o no se conseguían transistores de alta tensión.
> Actualmente, existiendo transistores de alta tensión, no tiene mucho sentido.


 
Puede ser, pero lo que en realidad me llamó la atencion fue como varia la tension de alimentacion en el switched bus, no permanece constante y variando de acuerdo a la tension de salida lo que puede optimizar el consumo y reducir el calentamiento de los transistores.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Actualmente, existiendo transistores de alta tensión, no tiene mucho sentido.


+1

Para esas tensiones podés buscar los MJ3281/1302 o similares, que te van a permitir usar muchos menos y te va a terminar costando la mitad en transistores 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Puede ser, pero lo que en realidad me llamó la atencion fue como varia la tension de alimentacion en el switched bus, .....


Justamente, porque no es un conmutador de tensión, sino una configuración serie, ambos transistores trabajan en zona lineal.

Aquí el mismo perro pero con distinto collar.

​
Lamento la calidad de la imagen, pero sirve como muestra.

*Edit*
En la época que ayudé a empujar las piedras de las pirámides armé un amplificador con 4 2N3055 en serie (Para cada Rama) para poder aplicar una alimentación de +-110V si no recuerdo mal, eran algo como 48 transistores en total.


----------



## Nimer

Creo que hay un error con la lista de materiales del amplificador de 100W.



			
				Lista de Materiales dijo:
			
		

> C: 47uf / 63v x 2
> C: 22uf / 63v x 1
> *C: 0.1uf  / 100 nf  (Recomiendo encapsulado plástico 63v)*
> C: 0.22 uf / 220 nf x 2(Recomiendo encapsulado plástico 63v)
> C: 220 pf  (Cerámico)
> *C: 0.001 uf / 1 nf x 2 (Recomiendo encapsulado plástico 63v)*


No encuentro ni en el esquema, ni en el pdf de los componentes el capacitor de 100nF, pero sí TRES capacitores de 1nF.
En la lista se piden dos de 1nF y uno de 100nF.
1+2=3
0+3=3
Son los que van entre base y colector de los TIP4X.


----------



## djxander

Bueno aca un paquete de amplificadores de gran potencia disfrutenlos, claro que solo son los esquemas pues no me queda el tiempo suficiente para hacer los impresos


----------



## Quercus

Esos amplificadores se vieron en este hilo, todos traen el PCB, lo que no conocia es el soft-Start, para mi es nuevo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> creo que me perdi de algo. donde esta ese enlace?


 
Compañero, tranquilo que no se perdio de nada, no se de donde saco ese enlace 
crazysound 

Bueno, el amplificador paso todas las pruebas a las que fue sometido, fué probado en graves y medios dando un exelente sonido (subjetivo), cargandolo incluso a 2 Ohm y se comportó muy bien.

Actualmente lo tengo trabajando con +-95VDC.

Ahi se los dejo, que lo disfruten, MTE Audio.

Saludos

PD: al PCB le falta una etapa que debe ser montada en el disipador principal, me refiero a los driver finales, no lo anexe al PCB porque se me hizo mas facil trabajar de esa forma.


----------



## dalisss

hola¡ compañeros estoy armando el ampli de 300w pero tengo unos transistores 2cs5200 y su pareja.... no traeria problema reemplazarlos por los  mj 15024 y su pareja....gracias y saludes desde quilla - colombia


----------



## aldemarar

dalisss dijo:


> hola¡ compañeros estoy armando el ampli de 300w pero tengo unos transistores 2cs5200 y su pareja.... no traeria problema reemplazarlos por los  mj 15024 y su pareja....gracias y saludes desde quilla - colombia



si es para la etapa de potencia si te sirven 



			
				Oscar Monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Pues para conseguir el plano completo te va a tocar conseguir un amplificador prestado y sacarlo tu mismo, ya que de estos amplificadores no se consigue informacion.
> 
> El plano que subi al foro es el original, pero solo de la etapa de potencia.
> 
> Saludos



oscar quiero ensayar este circuito pero me falta la parte del sensor que dijiste que lleva 2 transistores.¿si tienes esa parte?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

aldemarar dijo:


> oscar quiero ensayar este circuito pero me falta la parte del sensor que dijiste que lleva 2 transistores.¿si tienes esa parte?


 
Hola aldemarar, este es un esquema de otro spain, creo que es un SP1500, pero debe ser menos potente que el SP3000 ahi se ven los dos transistores trabajando como diodos en circuito del multiplicador Vbe.

Ya te descargaste la MTE que subi?

Saludos


----------



## aldemarar

gracias oscar por lo de la mte te tengo una pregunta y es si el circuito del operacional es un limitador o es una realimentacion?
ese circuito se parece mucho al que yo rediseñe y uso para los bajos

de recompensa paso este plano de 1200w no se si ya estara en el foro.
es muy facil y simple


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola aldemarar, ese circuito es parte de la red de retroalimentacion y se conoce como DC servo, segun lo que lei ayuda a reducir el offset en la salida de los amplificadores.

Saludos.

PD: gracias por el amplificador


----------



## aldemarar

mas a qui 
los componentes de salida,palomo ya saque el  esquema el punto que preguntas es la realimentacion debes conectarlo a la salida


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

aldemarar con cuantos voltios trabaja la 1200w


----------



## aldemarar

JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO dijo:


> aldemarar con cuantos voltios trabaja la 1200w



trabaja con -80 +80 y son 10 transistores por rama


----------



## mcou

hola a todos ya puse en marcha mi amplificador de 300w tenia unos cuantos errorsitos pero gracias al amigo jhonrafael23 que me pudo ayudar bastante no cabe duda que le tengo que agradecer a el y a dodos ustedes el primer error que tenia lo estaba conectando inverso suerte que lo estaba probando con 20v y gracias a dios no se me queman nada mas que dos diodos el segundo error que tenia es que los TIP tienen que esta acostado para que agan contacto en la parte de abajo pero ya gracias a dios y a todos ustedes ya esta en en MARCHA. les boy a dejar unas cuantas fotos de como me quedo


----------



## aldemarar

aca
este es el crossover jbl para bajos


----------



## mcou

tengo una pregunta para todos alguien sabe cual es el voltaje de este amplificador de 400w o si alguien lo a ensanblado

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/2536/pcb400w.jpg
http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/2890/pcb400wlayout.jpg


----------



## crazysound

Hola Mcou, según mi experiencia debe alimentarse con +-70V para 400W.
Tenés el esquema? Porque ya le encontré un error: una resistencia de 18k cerca de la entrada tiene una pata al aire, que va a masa. Pero puede tener otros y sin el esquema estamos fritos..!!!

Saludos..


----------



## palomo

mcou dijo:


> tengo una pregunta para todos alguien sabe cual es el voltaje de este amplificador de 400w o si alguien lo a ensanblado


 
Este ampli se me hace conocido, mcou si no me equivoco este ampli es una vercion que hiso Nuk del Zener, lo encuentras en el tema de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/ solo no se si leiste que en esta modificacion el ampli hiso BBOOOOOMMMMMM, pudo haber sido por problemas de componentes, asi que te toca analizarlo y ver si tiene otros errores.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

> solo no se si leiste que en esta modificacion el ampli hiso BBOOOOOMMMMMM


 


> y por lo del primero jajjajajajajajaja ya estamos grandesitos para asustarnos ...


 
Cuando esto pasa hay si hay que asustarse 

Hoy les hago un nuevo aporte, se trata de un amplificador que le llaman Spain 1500, no estoy seguro de que sea en realidad este ampli, el PCB me lo regaló hace tiempo el compañero jhon mulato y pues le saqué el esquema e hice el PCB a mi gusto.

Ha sido probado con tensiones de hasta +-85VDC y funciona perfectamente.

Para Crazysound, los driver que usé son de otra referencia pero en el momento no recuerdo cual es, estos transistores me los regalaron y los tenia guardados desde hace mucho tiempo y creo que soportan 200V, para darte la referencia tendria que sacar el ampli del rack y destaparlo, si gustas puedes usar transistor de potencia 2SC5200 en reemplazo de estos.

Mi razon social cambió por motivos personales, ahora es OM electronics y dejé Sonido Yesi a un lado ya que eso me limitaba ante los clientes los cuales pensaban que solo me dedicaba a sonido.  

Saludos

PD: pronto mas aportes


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Arthas dijo:
			
		

> amigo oscar que tal rinde la spain suena bien para bajos o para medios


 
Pues aqui se ha probado y rinde muy bien, hasta en frecuencias altas suena muy bien.



> hola a todos y cuantos transistores lleva ese amplificador?


 
mcou, este amplificador se ha probado con 16 transistores 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.



> pero si no me enseñan no puedo aprender por amor a la electronica no cress


 
No esperes a que los compañeros te enseñen todo, mejor ponte a leer lo basico y lo que no entiendas ahi si preguntas.

Y luego leer un libro de amplificadores y apoyarte con la informacion del foro.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, acá te mando un ejemplo.
Esto lo he visto en varios amplis, y me evita tener que usar drivers de media potencia (60W) y alta tensión (200V), que acá no se consiguen. Y sí son muy comunes los MJE340/50 (que solo soportan 20W).

Qué opinas?

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Oscar, acá te mando un ejemplo.
> Esto lo he visto en varios amplis, y me evita tener que usar drivers de media potencia (60W) y alta tensión (200V), que acá no se consiguen. Y sí son muy comunes los MJE340/50 (que solo soportan 20W).
> 
> Qué opinas?
> 
> Saludos...


 
OK, me parece perfecto, esa es la tipica configuracion triple darlington, pero acuerdate que este driver lleva una R de emisor de 4.7 Ohm y no de 10 Ohm.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo Oscar, gracias por la respuesta, voy a guardar tu consejo. Vos decís que con esos valores (mas el valor que proponés) andaría bien o habría que cambiar también la otra R (la del mje340)? Te lo pregunto desde la ignorancia, ya que esa configuración no la he probado. 

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

crazysound dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Oscar, gracias por la respuesta, voy a guardar tu consejo. Vos decís que con esos valores (mas el valor que proponés) andaría bien o habría que cambiar también la otra R (la del mje340)? Te lo pregunto desde la ignorancia, ya que esa configuración no la he probado.
> 
> Saludos...


 
Crazysound, me parece bien ese valor, dejala en 150R, de todas formas se puede ajustar con el amplificador funcionando porque puede variarte el rango del control de ajuste de bias.

Saludos

PD: ahora si lo van a mandar a moderacion....a mcou

Hola aldemarar, he simulado tu crossover JBL y me parece que responde bien, el corte inferior permanece casi invariante en 20Hz y el superior varía desde 47.9Hz a 163Hz al variar el potenciometro stereo de 20K.

Yo le quitaria la etapa de filtro de inductancia simulada la cual deberia servir para equalizar pero lo que hace es dañar la respuesta en frecuencia al variar el potenciometro de 500K.

Por lo demas, lo recomiendo, funciona perfectamente (en la simulacion), voy a comenzar su armado para someterlo a pruebas de campo.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, cuál es la función de Q2? porque su colector sale del circuito. Es necesario ponerlo..?
Tenés la simulación del circuito, si no es mucha molestia?

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Crazysound, en el PCB subido por mi tomé solo lo que necesitaba, omiti Q2, omití la red de limitacion de corriente y el protector de parlante.

Q2 debe ser la coneccion a un sistema SIM (Sound Impairment Monitor) u otra proteccion del amplificador, no te sabria decir porque faltaria esa parte del esquema, la cual no tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Ok, gracias . Los MJE340/50 no necesitan disipador?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

crazysound dijo:


> Ok, gracias . Los MJE340/50 no necesitan disipador?


 
Ponle disipadores pequeños para ir mas seguro.

mcou, si te sirven.

Saludos


----------



## dalisss

Compañeros, le presente el diagrama de el amplificador Spain 1500 aportado por el amigo Oscar Monsalvo a un amigo ingeniero electronico con experiencia en amplificadores, y me dijo que este tenía muchos problemas en cuanto a calentamiento y al bias....... Pero yo sinceramente no estoy de acuerdo en ésto , que opinión me dan ustedes ? 

Saludos desde Barranquilla , Colombia.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

En lo del Bias puede tener inconveniente porque no se puede variar, pero en cuanto a lo que te dice tu amigo lo refuto con las pruebas que le hice ya que tiene un calentamiento dentro de lo normal.

Saludos.


----------



## mcou

hola arme el spain 1500 que posteo el amigo oscar no se que pasa pero no siento los 1500 vatios que se supone que tiene que dar pensé en cambiarle los transistores y subir un poco el voltaje tengo los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 Toshiba, por cuales creen ustedes que los puedo reemplazar y cuantos voltios les puedo poner por rama. saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> hola arme el spain 1500 que posteo el amigo oscar no se que pasa pero no siento los 1500 vatios que se supone que tiene que dar pensé en cambiarle los transistores y subir un poco el voltaje tengo los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 Toshiba, por cuales creen ustedes que los puedo reemplazar y cuantos voltios les puedo poner por rama. saludos



Mcou nunca dije que el amplificador era de 1500W, dije spain 1500, no spain de 1500 es solo una referencia, como por ejemplo la QSC1700 no es de 1700W el 1700 es: 

1: series one, la serie del amplificador
700: potencia rms en 4 ohm, 700w

Las pruebas que se le hicieron a este ampli fue alimentandolo con +-85Vdc y ni asi daria 1500w.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Por mi experiencia calculo que debe andar en los 300W en 4 ohms con +-60V, y con +-80V más o menos 500W.


----------



## mcou

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkk ya entiendo!

pero sobre todo suena muy bien otra cosa es sobre el peavey 1200 cuantos vatios genera ese amplificador y quisiera saber si el único error que tenia el que tu poste aste el el de el diodo


----------



## mcou

hola aqui les dejo unas fotos como quedo la spain 1500 y haciendo un pequeño aporte de la pcb un poco modificada por que es que para algunas piezas esta un poco pequeño en algunas parte.


----------



## mcou

hola para todos, el peavey 1200 los driver mje15032/33 en mi país esos driver son un poco escaso me podrían decir por cuales serian los mas convenientes para reemplazarlos saludos?


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos drivers son los más indicados, ya que presentan buena Vce y gran corriente de colector. Remplazo para esos transistores... mmm. Está difícil.
Algunos son

MJE15034/MJE15035
TIP48/MJE5730

Igual de difíciles de encontrar...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola mcou, los 2sc5200 y pareja, depues que sean originales te sirven perfectamente, como te comente atras el amplificador se probó con +-85VDC con 16 transistores de esos y se sometío a carga de 2 Ohm por mas de 2 horas.

La potencias *aproximadas* con esa tension de alimentacion (+-85Vdc):

270W - 8 Ohm
500W - 4 Ohm
800W - 2 Ohm

Saludos...


----------



## dalisss

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola daliss, cual es el circuito zener que decís...??? Postealo


 
Una duda, comparando dos amplificadores zener... uno tiene 67 +- 67 vdc con 8 transistores 2sc 5200 y su pareja y con dos filtros de 10000 mf y un transformador de 350 W , y el otro amplificador tiene 50 +-50 vdc con 2 transistores 2sc 3858 y si su pareja y con 2 filtros de 4700 mf y un transformador de 100 W aproximadamente.

Lo que pasa es que da la impresion que tuvieran la misma potencia... probandolos con 2 parlantes de 15 pulgadas...... disculpen la leyenda y gracias por la atencion amigos, saludos desde Quilla Colombia...

Es un circuito Zener , muy común , todos lo conocen jajajaja


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si señor, a todos los amplificadores que traigan trimer de bias hay que ajustarlos, lo mas recomendable es con osciloscopio y generador, pero si no tienes por ahi un post de fogonazo sobre ajustes y puesta en marcha de etapa de potencia.

Lo otro que es muy usado entre los tecnicos (Lo confieso, muchas veces lo he usado) es medir la tension de base a tierra de alguno de los driver finales y variar el trimer hasta que te marque entre 0.7 y 1V, pero este metodo es muy impreciso y no se sabe a ciencia cierta si el amplificador a eliminado su distorcion de cruce o si quedó pasado de corriente de reposo.


----------



## mcou

ok y entiendo, puede ser de cualquiera de los dos driver, y después que se haga esto que calibrado listo para usar? (nota....eso solo se ase con un solo driver¿?) saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> ok y entiendo, puede ser de cualquiera de los dos driver, y después que se haga esto que calibrado listo para usar? (nota....eso solo se ase con un solo driver¿?) saludos



Los dos deben medirte igual o muy parecido, no sobra decir que esto se hace con la entrada de audio aterrizada y sin carga.

Mira te busque el tema para que lo leas, cualquier consulta al respecto la haces ayá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Saludos.


----------



## mcou

osea amigo oscar que si mido de tierra a la base de unos de los driver de la SPAIN me tiene que dar de 0.7 a 1 por que ese ya viene calibrado¿¿?? no entiendo bien lo de la entrada de audio te refieres a unir in+ y in-


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> osea amigo oscar que si mido de tierra a la base de unos de los driver de la SPAIN me tiene que dar de 0.7 a 1 por que ese ya viene calibrado¿¿??



Algo asi, pero como te dije este metodo es muy impreciso pero sirve para darte una idea (mejor es con osciloscopio), cuanto tenga tiempo modificaré este ampli para colocarle trimer de ajuste de bias.

Todo por donde entre la señal de audio debe conectarse a tierra, balanceada o no balanceada, osea que si tienes +in, -in y gnd las dos se conectan a tierra.


----------



## sebasmix

hola yo estpy armando un amplificador de 400w rms con transistores mj15003 , ya lo probe y andubo de 10 , ahora lo quiero hacer es cambiar los transistores mj15003(to-3) *POR* unos 2sc5200 si bien capas que tendria que poner mas transistores en serie para igualar la potencia , lo que quiciera saber es que si no tendria ningun problema, osea antes de hacer lios prefiero preguntar, ya revise el tema de las tenciones y esta todo ok pero que me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

sebasmix dijo:


> hola yo estpy armando un amplificador de 400w rms con transistores mj15003 , ya lo probe y andubo de 10 , ahora lo quiero hacer es cambiar los transistores mj15003(to-3) x unos 2sc5200 si bien capas que tendria que poner mas transistores en serie para igualar la potencia , lo que quiciera saber es que si no tendria ningun problema, osea antes de hacer lios prefiero preguntar, ya revise el tema de las tenciones y esta todo ok pero que me puedan ayudar gracias



Pregunta
¿Para que usar los viejos y RE-Trucho/Falsos/Piratas 2SC5200 cuando el mercado ofrece otras opciones?.

Quieres más potencia, más robustez en la etapa de salida, anda a la segura con los MJL3281, MJ21194, MJ15024.

Acá un remplazo del 2SC5200 fabricado por Fairchild, STmicroelectronics también tiene el suyo, se llama 2STC5200.

Saludos


----------



## sebasmix

bueno los transistores que lleva el ampli son los mj15003 , me esta gustando los MJL3281 , vos decis que no tendre ningun problema en cambairlos?? osea mas aya de la tencion , porque los que lleba son los famosos llamado "huevo fritos" y yo le queria poner los TO-264 que son los MJL3281


----------



## Tacatomon

Cualquiera de los tres de OnSemi que puse puede con el trabajo. Si quieres, para ir más seguro, está su hermano mayor, MJL4281A.

Saludos!!


----------



## sebasmix

bueno asi que me quedo tranquilo si los cambio , porque mi duda era que yo siempre veia trabajar al 2sc5200 con en 2sc1943 osea npn y pnp los  2 , pero yo en mi amplificador solo usa npn , bueno espero que ande


----------



## Cacho

Sebas, a los MJ15003/4 se los conoce como el "golden standard". Son unos fierros increíblemente buenos.
Si tenés un ampli con esos trabajando bien, honestamente, *no los cambies*.

Si se te quemaran... Bueno, ahí ya podés llorar un rato y pensar en cambiarlos. Pero no pienses que con cambiar transistores vas a aumentar la potencia, ni que va a sonar distinto, ni que se va a transformar en Super Ampli y salir volando. Es más, probablemente no iguales a lo que tenías funcionando.
Como se dice por ahí, "si funciona, no lo arregles".

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou los transistores de la MTE se conectan igual que en los de la Spain, pero acuerdate agregarle el transistor Buffer que no esta incluido en la PCB, sobre lo del CI, si puedes usarlo, cualquier opamp dual te funciona.

Los transistores driver que le agregaste a la modificacion de la PCB que hiciste, llevan en el emisor una resistencia de 4.7 ohm y de ahi van los transistores de potencia, mira en esquema.

Cuando los coloques, trata de montarlos en el disipador donde van los de potencia para que no se te quemen o puedes tambien agarrar uno de los de potencia y colocarlos como buffer.

Saludos


----------



## dalisss

AMIGOS...  tengo un inconvniente con dos bajos... conecto los 2 bajos de 12--*500w.a un ampli de 8 transistores 2cs5200 y pareja..y no suena bien suena ahogado...y desconecto uno y dejo el otro y suena bien,, solo pasa cuando conecto los... ( los dos parlantes estan en buen estado ) el ampli tiene 67 +67....----- y los coloco en otro ampli y pasa exactamente lo mismo..,,que podria ser??? gracias ayudenme..,..saludes


----------



## zeta_bola_1

le falta corriente a la fuente??


----------



## mcou

Para Oscar ,  me puedes mostrar la conexion de salida de la MTE , hice lo que me dijiste y no me dió audio.

Si no es mucha molestia, saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> AMIGOS...  tengo un inconvniente con dos bajos... conecto los 2 bajos de 12--*500w.a un ampli de 8 transistores 2cs5200 y pareja..y no suena bien suena ahogado...y desconecto uno y dejo el otro y suena bien,, solo pasa cuando conecto los... ( los dos parlantes estan en buen estado ) el ampli tiene 67 +67....----- y los coloco en otro ampli y pasa exactamente lo mismo..,,que podria ser??? gracias ayudenme..,..saludes



Tienes uno de los dos parlantes mal conectado o con polaridad invertida lo cual te esta produciendo cancelacion entre las dos cajas.

Te recomiendo que revises los parlantes y que verifiques que todo esta conectado correctamente, toma un bateria de 9v y conecta en positivo al borne positivo del parlante y el negativo al borne negativo del parlante, al hacer esto el cono debe moverse hacia adelante, si en uno de los dos parlantes el cono se mueve hacia atras invierte la coneccion de los cables que le llegan.

Saludos.



mcou dijo:


> para oscar me puedes mostrar la coneccion de salida de la MTE hice lo que me dijiste y no medio audio si no es mucha molestia saludos.



mcou, para eso les deje el esquema, te pido que lo mires y conectes, este amplificador es comun y corriente, lo unico es que los driver no van en el PCB.


----------



## mcou

lo conecte igual que la SPAIN 1500 y no me da audio y puse todo como va y nada de nada 

amigo oscar crees que pueda ser el operacional que esta malo por que lo estoy cogiendo de un chasis que tenia hace un tiempo guardado crees que esa pueda ser la razón por la cual no me da audio la MTE


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou, el opamp es una segunda retroalimentacion del amplificador llamada circuito servo de DC, asi que si lo quitas el ampli debe funcionarte.

Algun error debes tener, porque este ampli anda a la primera si lo armas bien.

Offtopic: aja y como te fue con la peavey


----------



## dalisss

amigo.. una etapa amplificadora con 4 transistores... no es capaz de romper un parlante que dice  12* pulgadas 500w...lo que pasa es que se calienta el cono y el guarapolvo--- pero no es mucho---- si aguanta el (achote) el parlante??? trabaja con 70+70 una zener


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

dalisss dijo:


> amigo.. una etapa amplificadora con 4 transistores... no es capaz de romper un parlante que dice  12* pulgadas 500w...lo que pasa es que se calienta el cono y el guarapolvo--- pero no es mucho---- si aguanta el (achote) el parlante??? trabaja con 70+70 una zener



Pues compañero como los parlantes chinos mienten bastante a uno le toca hacer un calculo aproximado de la potencia que soporta mirando el diametro de la bobina, calibre de alambre con que está hecha y tamaño del iman.

Yo una vez probe un par de supertone de 12" 300W de los primeros que salieron en un par de cerwin vega y el amplificador tenía +-65VDC y sonaron fuerte y no se dañaron, lo que debes cuidar es que el amplificador no distorcione porque eso si que es perjudicial.

Saludos.


----------



## mcou

Hola todos , quiero armar la Spain 3000 que aporto el amigo Oscar , pero todavia me falta un pequeño detalle  de unos transistores que lleva, pero la verdad que no tengo ni idea si alguien sabe, por favor expliquenme

 Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui está :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321005/


----------



## Ratmayor

Aqui mi aporte, se trata de en amplificador General Electric 5-3292, aunque en otros paises se conocio por la marca Setton RS-660.

El circuito se trata de un amplificador de 100W 8ohms con protector contra DC y sobrecarga, espero les guste...

P.D.: Tuve ese amplificador en mi adolecencia y soporto cualquier cantidad de abusos hasta el dia que lo vendi, lo recomiendo al 200% 

​ 
*Aqui otros aportes...*
Estos son diagramas de varios amplificadores que he construido y certifico que funcionan...

Este es un amplificador de 300W 4ohms, mi recomendacion es tener buenos aterramientos, es muy sencible al ruido, nada que un buen cableado no pueda solucionar, anda muy bien... 


​ 
Este es de 140W 4ohms, anda a la primera y no requiere de cuidados especiales, aunque recomiendo usar un resistor de 22k en vez de los 16K marcados en rojo en el circuito de realimentacion negativa 

​ 
Y este es un clasico con muy buen sonido, por cierto el zener es de 12V y los transistores de salida son el 2SD424 y el 2SB554 

​Espero les gusten estos aportes, como dije antes, son amplificadores que construi y están certificados como buenos, saludos...​


----------



## Ratmayor

*Mas aportes...*

El primero es un amplificador de 30W 8ohms, que recomiendo para fines didácticos, tiene muy buen sonido e incluye protección contra sobre cargas. Esta en ruso, sin embargo se entiende 





El siguiente es del mismo autor, con un poco mas de potencia (50W 8ohms), pero manteniendo la sencillez y la calidad.




El siguiente es un poco mas potente, 100W 8ohms, tiene muy buen sonido aunque recomiendo fabricarlo con los TIP2955 y TIP3055 




Y por ultimo un lindo sistema de 3 vias basado en el popular TDA2030


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Fuente:

http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhgpSBOQCGXLJlzxYPql7I2J_zpH8A



Saludos, muy buen amplificador ya lo he trabajado.


----------



## Fogonazo

> ¿ Cual será el voltaje de funcionamiento para el amplificador de 500 W ?


 


Rough features of the c-500 :

Voltage raising up ....................................+/- 95v. 
Raising the voltage used .................................+/- 80v. 
Power output ............................................. 255wrms at 8. Ohm 400wrms at 4 ohm. 
Frequency response .................................... 20hz - 20khz. 
Input sensitivity ............................................. 1.25vrms. 
Import input impedance .......................................... 39 kb. Ohm
. .


----------



## vancho1203

Soy nuevo en el foro y ley que alguien necesitaba el pcb de la sp 3000, hace un tiempo me di el trabajo de sacar el Sch de una placa de un ampli en mtto donde un compañero asi como el Ing. Oscar Monsalvo, me causo admiracion como le meten +- 130 Vdc y ps lo unico que se le hace es pegarle una "sopleteadita" y ya, logicamente los filtros llevan "del bulto" por el voltaje y como no es clase h ps todo el voltaje permanece constante en la etapa de salida. entonces dije vale la pena diseñar la pcb y tenerla en standby, ps de pronto la puedo llegar a necesitar...

hoy dia la quiero compartir con ustedes los compañeros del foro... adjunto un archivo.rar donde estan 2 carpetas de nombres Sp 3000 driver y la otra Sp 3000 6Q, les dejo en ese .rar una etapa driver la cual pueden utilizar con la cantidad de transistores que deseen, y otra donde en la misma placa driver coloco 6 transistores, en las 2 placas van a encontrar diferencias pero calma no se alarmen solo es para aumentar el "vatiaje" en las resistencias por ejm en una placa (la de 6 transistores) la resistencia entre los emisores de la pareja de driver es de 47 ohm y en la que pcb que solo es driver encontraran 2 de 100 ohm en paralelo que en si es casi lo mismo con diferencia de 3 ohm eso lo comprobamos diciendo que 100//100=50 ohm en comparacion con una R de 47 ps aja jusguen ustedes, asi ps hay un par de R que estan en paralelo pero igual dan el valor original que viene en ese ampli...

la placa ya fue probada y ps suena muy bn, no es calentona ni nada trabaja en el rango normal, esta tiene 2 reostatos, uno calibra voltaje de polarizacion de los Q de salida (vias) y el otro el voltaje en reposo a la salida del ampli (ojo sin señal de ningun tipo en la entrada, recomiendo tirarla a tierra, digo la entrada, para hacer este tipo de ajustes), por ejm al señor Helder Guerra (que participa en este foro) y a mi nos gusta que nos quede en 0 vdc creo que a todos nos pasa igual entonces hay ps tienen como ajustarlo creo que ya el Ing Oscar explico algo sobre eso... en cuanto a los Q driver y a los de salida soy fiel al 2sc3298 y al 2sa1306 (por eso los coloco como driver y como etapa clase A, es recomendable disiparlos con un aluminio pequeño...) al igual que al 2sc5200 y al 2sa1943... eso no quiere decir que no podamos utilizar otras referencias de transistores, todo depende de nuestros gustos y necesidades (como dice el dicho: cada cabeza es un mundo) cualquier duda o inquietud por favor me escriben o me dejan un comentario estare presto a cualquier duda, sugerencia o aclaracion aaaaaaaaaa y por favor analizenlo haber si le encuentran algo raro me gusta que me corrigan en mis apreciaciones...

Ivan Castañeda
T.P. Mtto Electronico
SENA
Valledupar - cesar - colombia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Una muy acertada explicacion, bienvenido al foro

Los predriver calientan no es porque esten trabajando en clase A ya que si no calentarian todo el tiempo hasta sin señal de audio , lo que pasa es que al ser una configuracion darlington con una resistencia tan baja en los emisores siempre pasan por el transistor unos cientos de miliamperios y  en los picos, amperios.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

Bien*V*enido amigo vancho1203 y cual es su volta*J*e y su potencia maxima?


----------



## vancho1203

> BienVenido amigo vancho1203 y cual es su voltaJe y su potencia maxima?



mi compadre mcou Gracias por la bienvenida, al igual que al Ing Oscar...

Recapitulando compadrito mcou en el pequeño texto que deje en el post ps especifico que usa +-130 Vdc y di otras especificaciones, los invito a revisar nuevamente para que nos empapemos todos del tema, otro datico especial es que en la pcb original los driver son al igual que los Q de salida 2sc5200 y su pareja 2sa1943, usa 20 Q en el disipador de potencia 2 de los cuales son los driver, los "clase A" (circuito tipico amplificador de voltaje, es decir son los que le dan la amplitud maxima que nos permite la fuente de alimentacion a la señal que estemos inyectando en el circuito) todos van disipados, no quice sacar el plano de los compresores  por que no son muy comerciales y para que tener un circuito en donde su parte principal no se consigue en los almacenes que tenemos al alcance, los pude encontrar pero me pedian demasiado ademas de eso habia que sumarle el transporte asi que decidi que mejor no, en cuanto a potencia ps hagamos calculos le pido el favor a mi amigo el Ing Oscar o a el señor Herder guerra o a algun otro entendido del tema que si leen este msj ps nos ayuden a calcular su pontecia rms ya que en la pagina principal spain ya no esta en stand...

Otra cosa, esto va para el Ing Oscar (quiero que me saque de la duda) a cual configuracion darlington se refiere por que segun mis nociones electronicas aprendidas en la academia ps las configuraciones darlington (valga la redundancia) funcionan uniendo el emisor del primer Q a la base del segundo y los colectores de ambos, lo cual nos dejaria como resultado un transistor normal pero con la ganancia multiplicada las veces que amplifique cada Q es decir nos quedaria un Q de beta veces la multiplicacion de las 2 (beta-total=betaQ1*betaQ2 por decirlo de alguna forma), no se si me hice entender pero en si la duda es que segun aprendi esta es una configuracion tipica para amplificacion de corriente y aca ps tenemos que la base de la segunda red de transistores esta conectada a los colectores de ambos diferenciales... y no a sus emisores... no se Oscar si fue que no entendi tu intervencion o que paso, total me gusta debatir y ps espero que me comentes a que te referias para entenderte mejor... aaaaaaa y si es que hay otra clase de darlington a la cual acabo de exponer, ps que vacano que lo hallas mencionado asi ps me pondre a investigar otro poco haber que encuentro, mientras ps espero tu intervencion... otra cosa... estaras hablando de otra etapa del circuito y fuy yo quien no entendi???...

Agradesco todas sus opiniones criticas comentarios dudas sugerencias aclaraciones apreciaciones... en fin cualquier sinonimo de intervencion al tema...

de nuevo muchas gracias.

Ivan Castañeda
T.P. Mtto Electronico
SENA
Valledupar - cesar - colombia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Lo que paso fué que no nos entendimos 



vancho1203 dijo:


> Otra cosa, esto va para el Ing Oscar (quiero que me saque de la duda) a cual configuracion darlington se refiere por que segun mis nociones electronicas aprendidas en la academia ps las configuraciones darlington (valga la redundancia) funcionan uniendo el emisor del primer Q a la base del segundo y los colectores de ambos, lo cual nos dejaria como resultado un transistor normal pero con la ganancia multiplicada las veces que amplifique cada Q es decir nos quedaria un Q de beta veces la multiplicacion de las 2 (beta-total=betaQ1*betaQ2 por decirlo de alguna forma), no se si me hice entender pero en si la duda es que segun aprendi esta es una configuracion tipica para amplificacion de corriente



Aqui tienes toda la razon.




vancho1203 dijo:


> y aca ps tenemos que la base de la segunda red de transistores esta conectada a los colectores de ambos diferenciales... y no a sus emisores...



Aqui tambien tienes razon, a lo que te refieres es al segundo par diferencial que hace parte de la etapa VAS (Voltaje Amplifier Stage).





vancho1203 dijo:


> no se Oscar si fue que no entendi tu intervencion o que paso, total me gusta debatir y ps espero que me comentes a que te referias para entenderte mejor... aaaaaaa



Creo que fué un malentendido de mi parte, pensé que te estabas refiriendo a la etapa de salida . 




vancho1203 dijo:


> y si es que hay otra clase de darlington a la cual acabo de exponer, ps que vacano que lo hallas mencionado asi ps me pondre a investigar otro poco haber que encuentro, mientras ps espero tu intervencion... otra cosa... estaras hablando de otra etapa del circuito y fuy yo quien no entendi???...



Pues que yo sepa solo hay una clase de darlington y es tal cual como la mencionas, lo unico es que en audio en la etapa de salida puedes jugar un poco con este tipo de configuracion para garantizar plena corriente de base a los finales ya que al disminuir los ohms de carga la etapa final va a demandar mas corriente y pues de ahi toman el nombre de darlintong, triple darlintong y hasta cuadruple darlintong, pero son solo etapas en cascada.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Pues que yo sepa solo hay una clase de darlington y es tal cual como la mencionas, lo unico es que en audio en la etapa de salida puedes jugar un poco con este tipo de configuracion para garantizar plena corriente de base a los finales ya que al disminuir los ohms de carga la etapa final va a demandar mas corriente y pues de ahi toman el nombre de darlintong, triple darlintong y hasta cuadruple darlintong, pero son solo etapas en cascada.



Oscar:
Tal vez se refiere al par Sziklai, que algunos en mi ciudad llaman "darlington complementario".
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Saludos a todos, urgando en mi coleccion de diagramas encontre otros que podrian ser interesantes...

*Amplificador de 60W mosfet*
En algunos paises puede ser dificil conseguir los mosfet, sin embargo compañeros que han construido este amplificador me comentaron que con el IRFP150 y el IRFP9150 funcionó muy bien...

​ 

*Amplificador 100W*
Este es un poco mas modesto, pero con mas potencia, los componentes son bastante comunes...​ 
​ 
*Amplificador 100W 2*
Esta es una version mucho mas sencilla aun...​ 
​ 
*Amplificador 150W*
Aqui tenemos este con un poco mas de potencia, este podría trabajar tranquilamente en impedancias de 4ohms de salida...​ 
​ 
*Amplificador 250W*
Y aqui el mas potente del "lote"  Aparte de ser el mas potente de este post, tiene protección contra sobre corriente, tambien soporta bajas impedancias sin problemas​ 
​ 
Y al final, pero no menos importante en el archivo *STK.rar*, mi coleccion de diagramas para los modulos *Power Darlintong* y *Power Amplifier* de la serie *STK*​ 
Espero les guste, saludos! ​


----------



## pato2009

muchachos quisiera hacerles una consulta con respecto al amplificador MTE y es que si yo lo alimento con     +/-45v estaría bien si pongo 8 tr de salida osea 4 5200 y 4 1943 ... o podría poner menos ... otra cosa la fuente seria de unos 6 amp o 8 amp ... desde ya muchas gracias ...
sino que me recomendarían para armar en buena potencia con esa fuente desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## vancho1203

Conosco ese amplificador, incluso lo he reparado y suena muy b*IE*n tiene una super pegada y cuando de decir hola con un microfono se trata p*UE*s suenas como un placido domingo jejejeje, bueno doy fe que suena muy b*IE*n ese MTE, lo he tenido en mis manos y 4 de 15 los puso a temblar en full rangue. cabe notar que mi multimetro me media +- 93 Vdc, es tanto asi que me tome la molestia de sacarle el SCH y vaya planito tan hermoso (conste que solo lo hago cuando me gusta  el sonido de dicha potencia). Me preguntaran que le repare, p*UE*s bueno resulta que la proteccion en uno de sus canales no se desactivaba (no activaba el relay que coneta los parlantes), lo que le encontre fue un C Pol en cortocircuito ubicado precisamente en el catodo del diodo zener que controla el voltaje para polarizar la base del transistor que controla el relay, imaginate tiraba todo lo que pasaba por ese punto a tierra y p*UE*s logico nunca se iva a activar el relay, bueno en si la salida no tenia nada, le pegue una revisada de todas maneras pero perdi ese tiempito por que estaba sin novedad igual aproveche hice un par de medidas y listo... funcionando...

IVAN CASTAÑEDA
T.P.mtto. ELECTRONICO
SENA
VALLEDUPAR - CESAR - COLOMBIA


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañero ivan le hago una pregunta tiene algun circuito para la conexion de salida de parlante para un amplificador. Si formule mal la pregunta corrijanme

saludes


----------



## Angel Romero

cuanta tension necesitas para el circuito del tda 2030


----------



## vancho1203

Arthas dijo:


> que mas compañero ivan le hago una pregunta tiene algun circuito para la conexion de salida de parlante para un amplificador. Si formule mal la pregunta corrijanme
> 
> saludes



P*UE*s lo que entiendo es que quieres un circuito que te permita desconectar los parlantes de la salida si apagas el amplificador y ademas de eso que si tu tarjeta driver emite un "pomp" cuando lo enciendes p*UE*s no se escuche, entonces p*UE*s es sencillo el circuito debe tener un delay de tiempo para activar el relay y ademas de eso se le puede agregar que si se te daña un transistor por algun motivo y te da voltaje Dc en la salida p*UE*s te desconecte los parlantes y asi no dañarlos... bueno para esto puedes utilizar este circuito que dejo adjunto...



Angel Romero dijo:


> cuanta tension necesitas para el circuito del tda 2030



en cuanto a esto ps aca te dejo el pdf de ese integrado para que mires cuanto soporta 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf


----------



## mcou

bueno aquí les dejo la pagina donde existen esos monstruosos amp http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=3441.0

esta en el idioma tailandes usen google para traducirlo


----------



## Cacho

Parece un ampli con un par diferencial en espejo a la entrada, cada par con su fuente de corriente.
Esos dos pares de entrada usan dos AVs (un MJE340 y un 350) que controlan dos drivers (el otro par de MJEs que hay ahí, los de "más afuera") y esos atacan los transistores de salida, que no están en el esquema (parece una salida Darlington).

La bobina esa parece parte de un filtro LR, pero le falta la resistencia en paralelo. Y 1000W, nah... Ni a palos...

Saludos


----------



## mcou

para oscar, con cuantos transistores probaste el c-500


----------



## aldemarar

mcou dijo:
			
		

> claro que puedo colocar el esquemático aquí lo tienen con mucho gusto



este  circuito es el que uso con 16 transistores de potencia y 95v +- suena muy bien lo recomiendo pero hay que subirle el valor a la resistencia de 2.2k del zener y no utilice los tr bc556 y el bc546


----------



## mcou

que hay compañeros quiero hacerle otro aportecito, se trata de BL-1 Balance Input & Bridge Module (HOT!)







lo único que no pude conseguir fue la pcb y la busque bastante por que yo la necesito si alguien la va hacer por favor me hacen saber ya que hago esto aportes con mucho esfuerzo saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Gracias por los aportes mcou.

Interesantes las especificaciones de la PSX-1200


----------



## mcou

de nada amigo oscar a propósito cuantos transistores usaste en ese amplificador en el c500


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> de nada amigo oscar a propósito cuantos transistores usaste en ese amplificador en el c500



Se la hice a mi tio con 8 C5200 y 8 A1943 y actualmente la usa para medios y le conecta 4 altavoces de 12", la alimentacion es +-75VDC.


----------



## mcou

pregunto por que especifican que trabaja con 4 2sc5200 y 4 2sc1943 osea 8 transistores por que usaste 16 transistores?

y para el amigo ialvega si no estoy equivocado lo primero es que es un preamplificador y lo segundo te une las dos amplificadores convirtiendolo en uno


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> pregunto por que especifican que trabaja con 4 2sc5200 y 4 2sc1943 osea 8 transistores por que usaste 16 transistores?



Para que pueda bajar a 2 Ohm sin sobrecalentarse, acuerdate que estos transistores disipan hasta 150W, ademas los que se consiguen por aca no creo que sean originales.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

dalisss dijo:
			
		

> me puedes dar el enlace del c 500 del que hablabas con el compañero oscar ... que trabaja con 8-2sc5200.y 8 2sa..... gracias



http://translate.google.com/transla...s.com/board/index.php?topic=321.0&sl=th&tl=es


----------



## mcou

que tal amigos me gustaría saber cuales son las potencia en 2 Ohm 4 y 8 de la spain3000?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mcou dijo:


> que tal amigos me gustaría saber cuales son las potencia en 2 Ohm 4 y 8 de la spain3000?



El amplificador de fabrica se alimenta con +-130vdc, no soporta 2 Ohm y su potencia debe rondar los 1200W en 4 ohm.


----------



## samuelson

arme la sp1500 con 8 transistores 2s5200 y 2a1943  monofonica con una alimentacion de 60+- lo unico fue que le reemplase el BD139 por el 2n2229 y los mje340y 350  por tip41 y42 tambien los mje15032 y 15033 por los tip41y42 se calienta un poco pero no es nesesario disipador de igual forma en comparacion con la zener comercial se nota la diferencia en cuestion de calidad de sonido menos distorcion ya que tengo ambos drivers, gracias al  foro y al amigo oscar monsalvo que nos facilito la sp1500, muy pronto subire las fotos despues que termine con algunos detalles


----------



## ialvega

gracias por todos, la verdad es que he aprendido mucho con todo los participantes de este foro les agradesco. bueno arme el amplidicador de AMP100 W pero me suena bajito, miren lo que le puse, los tip 41 y 42 los puse lo que reemplese fueron los mas pequeños puse el 2n2222, pero los MPS 2902 los cambie por los 3904, pero los de potencia solamente le puse 2, 2S5200 si esto tiene algo que ver me pueden colaborar gracias de antemano ha lo estoy alimentando con 45 v  

atte

Ivan

les pongo el amplificador a el cual me refiero


----------



## Nimer

ialvega dijo:


> gracias por todos, la verdad es que he aprendido mucho con todo los participantes de este foro les agradesco. bueno arme el amplidicador de AMP100 W pero me suena bajito, miren lo que le puse, los tip 41 y 42 los puse lo que reemplese fueron los mas pequeños puse el 2n2222, pero los MPS 2902 los cambie por los 3904, pero los de potencia solamente le puse 2, 2S5200 si esto tiene algo que ver me pueden colaborar gracias de antemano ha lo estoy alimentando con 45 v
> 
> atte
> 
> Ivan
> 
> les pongo el amplificador a el cual me refiero



Se escucha bajo y sin distorsión?
Los transistores de salida están bien conectados? Cuáles usás?

Una foto de lo que armaste vendría bien


----------



## ialvega

bueno amigo cayser gracias por la respuesta pero, puse una foto de el amplificador en jpeg no si si la pudistes ver, bueno con respecto a lo de las fotos bueno vendi my Nokia N95 que era con que tomaba las fotos pero estoy buscando un cel para tomarlas y publicarlas aqui para que las vean, amigo Nimer uso los 2SC5200 pero nada mas le puse 2 y son 4 probare todo el circuito denuevo para ver si depronto tengo algo mal conectado detodas maneras gracias a todos por la respusta chao

Atte.

Ivan


----------



## efracho16

hola alguien que me colabora con el diagrama de un behringer ep1500


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola elfracho16- Aca te subo el diagrama. Es una FIEL copia de las QSC (usa la tecnologia colector a masa) y la salida está acoplada en CA. Osea, se copiaron bien.

Espero te sirva saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Arthas

efracho16 dijo:


> hola alguien que me colabora con el diagrama de un behringer ep1500



compañero mira creo que este es el esquema


----------



## el-rey-julien

efracho16 dijo:


> hola alguien que me colabora con el diagrama de un behringer ep1500



ese lo tengo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ay va el esquema ,,,,
saludos de su majestad el rey julien

PD:
   acá ay mas para elegir  http://search.4shared.com/q/1/ behringer ep1500


----------



## Arthas

bueno compañeros les muestro fotos de la spain 1500 que casi termino para que vayan viendo el progreso de los armados que hago.  saludes 

cualquier comentario bienvenido sea.


----------



## mariano22

Hola!
Alguien tiene un amplificador facil de armar de 4.5w 4 Ohm  o un poco mas de potencia..para una guitarra electrica? Estube TRATANDO de armar con un LM386 pero no logro quitarle todo el ruido.. Si tiene uno a transistores o algun TDA mejor!
Muchas gracias de antemano!

Mariano22


----------



## zks

hola mariano bueno yo hace tiempo andaba igual que tu en busca de amplificador de guitarra y bueno como fanatico arme un par de ellos y hace tiempo arme un fender simple con un tda 2030 que entrega 10 w.. y como dice crasysound en la web hay varios solo es cosa de buscar .. pero te adjunto el fender que arme hace tiempo para que lo veas y espero que te sirva..y bueno tambien puedes visitar la pagina del dr.tube  www.drtube.com   puedes encontrar muchos esquemas de amplificadores entre ellos marshall y fender ..a valvulas y transistores.espero que te sirva .. cualquier cosa tengo artos esquemas de amplificadores de guitarra y efectos ..bye


----------



## vaco_802808

les pongo un diagrama que lo saque de una revista a ver si le ojean o lo construyen


----------



## pandacba

Es un interesante amplificador presntado hace algunos años por nueva electrónica, lo que consyeva una ventaja, antes de publicarlo ha sido suficientemente probado, como todo lo que publican e incluso luego e publicad las pruebas siguen y si surgen mejoras que ellos detecten o a traves de los compradores de los kits lo publican.
Esta versión utiliza IGBT's en la salida, por lo que es una lind oportunidad para experimentar con ellos, aparte es muy compacto, y esta bien detallada la puesta en marcha


----------



## ialvega

de nuevo yo ahora les traigo las fotos de este de 350 w pero quiero que alguien me informe cual es la referencia de los transistores que estan en la parte delantera que creo que es la parte de proteccion y la del diodo que si no estoy mal debe ser de 24 v si esto es asi gracisa y la misma si este amplificadore se pone en marcha igual que los demas que tienen dos trimer uno bias y el otro offset gracias por sus repuestas y bueno esperando con ancias para poder meterle candela para ver si explota o que ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja atte Ivan


----------



## zopilote

Es una potencia de los Nmos, el retardo y protector de parlantes es el de abajo. Cualquier duda sobre el con gusto lo absuelvo.

Etolipoz


----------



## alex candelo q

mcou o aldemarar o alguien del foro que me pueda ayudar este amplificador entrega la potencia de 700w en 4 h o en 8h? y que tal el golpe en bajo, pues tengo una fuente de +-95 -2000w y es la que pienso utilizar y tambien quisiera saber si alguien a armado la spain sp 3000 posteada por oscar monsalvo o cual me recomiendan para el bajo tengo dos parlantes jbl de 1000w,gracias por responder.


----------



## ialvega

bueno les pido disculpas por los mensajes dobles, bueno por fin conecte la etapa de 200w esta es la pagina donde esta este modulo http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_101765/article.html, bueno les comento que cuando conecte el bombillo se encendio muy intenso, empese a revisar los transistores de media estaban todos mal puestos bueno al fin remplazos ja ja ja, bueno conecte de nuevo y todo bien pero cuando coloco los de potencia hay corto, los transistores oroginales son los ECX10N16 y ECX10P16 pero yo le coloque los IRFP250N y el IRFP9140 esto tiene algo que ver bueno desde ya muchas gracias por todo chao pongo la foto de la etapa


----------



## aldemarar

para que te trabaje con 90v-+ hay que cambiar las resistencias de 2.2k por 6.8k los zener lo remplace por uno de 24v use en el primer diferencial los transistores mpsa92 y complementario y en los driver transistores que soporten mas voltaje como el mje15032 y su pareja
saludes[/QUOTE]

compañero gregorio ya habia respondido tu pregunta 

gregorio los transistores que estas preguntando es un  circuito de proteccion yo nunca armo esa parte y nunca e tenido problema


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

mcou dijo:
			
		

> claro que puedo colocar el esquemático aquí lo tienen con mucho gusto



hola podrias ponerle el valor de los diodos zener que van juntos porfabor lo quiero aser setan en el diagarma pero no los pusistes a es el mejor que e visto


----------



## aldemarar

en este direccion http://users.ece.gatech.edu/mleach/lowtim/ esta el esquema original pcb formulas ect


----------



## Ratmayor

Urgando en mis haberes me encontré uno de mis amplis sencillos favoritos...


----------



## alex candelo q

Gracias aldemarar por responder, otra cosa la spain que posteo oscar monsalvo dicen que la salida de los driver es triple darlington y estoy un poco confundido con esto ya que me intereza armar tambien ese circuito ya que tengo una spain sp- 1000 y es igual a esta sp 3000best solo cambian los transistores para mas voltaje y algunas resistencias les agradeceria si me aclaran ese tipo de conexion.Aqui el digrama de la sp 3000.


----------



## gregoriorg

alex candelo q dijo:
			
		

> gregoriorg, las resistencias pueden ser de 0.47/5w ya que tengo la spain sp 1000 y tambien tengo el diagrama de la sp 500-2 y usan ese tipo de resistencia, hay una resistencia de 10k en el segundo diferencial esta es de 2w o de 5w y la del emisor de los driver es de 1w.


 
Gracias te agradesco la informacion,que estes bien saludos



			
				gregoriorg dijo:
			
		

> Oscar me surgio otra duda al momento de hacer el PCB de la etapa de potencia, los C5200 los colectores van a tierra? y los colectores de los A1943 les ingresa el -Vcc?
> O ingresa El voltaje en los colectores de los C y de los A, gracias por la atencion y disculpa tanta molestia


 
Hice un PCB de la etapa de potenia sel amplificacor mte segun como entendi en el diagrama, lo subo para ver si me puedes apoyar indicandome si esta bien, o ay que hacer alguna correccion, el de la etapa del driver esta para calcar. de antemano muchas gracias por tuatencion


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola, sr ivan castañeda le cuento que arme la sp3000 con 6 transistores y +-75 suena bien pero no me varia el bias se mantiene en 0.23,no hay calentamiento para nada, los c3298 y los a1306 los reemplaze por los mje340 y350 y los driver si los deje con los c3298 y a1306 y transistores de salida c5200 y a1943 aqui adjunto el diagrama que usted posteo.agradesco cualquier sugerencia.

otra inquietud tambien arme la potencia de aldemarar de 1200wrms suena bien pero tampoco varia el bias se mantiene en 0.19 solo la probe con 2 c5200 y 2 a1943 y +-80voltios sera porque le faltan trasistores ya que lleva 10 por rama esta es igual a la pa300 de elektor que se puede hacer para solucionar esto? sera que le coloco el circuito del bias de la elektor pa300? gracias por responder, pido disculpas por tantas preguntas lo que pasa es que estoy tratando de mejorar mi sistema de sonido.


----------



## el-rey-julien

aron777 dijo:
			
		

> hola, me arme el amplificador 300w tiene buen sonido lo estoy alimentando con +50 -50 pero mi pregunta es ¿que sistema de proteccion me recomiendan que utilice para este ampli.?
> 
> hola, me arme el amplificador 300w tiene buen sonido lo estoy alimentando con +50 -50 pero mi pregunta es ¿que sistema de proteccion me recomiendan que utilice para este ampli.?



yo  uso este,me dio  buenos resultados,ademas podes apagar   y  encender el   ampli con la misma placa https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/control-estado-amplificador-microcontrolador-30259/
cualquier duda  o ayuda que necesites  su majestad  el rey julien te  guiara 
saludos


----------



## dalisss

amigos del foro tengo una pregunta muy interesante... unos amigos mios electronicos utilizan la tarjeta zener complementaria.. PERO reemplazan los driver finales tips 41 y 42.... por los driver de la qsc mje15033 y 15032.... y asi le colocan hasta 12 transistores potencia y valla q*UE* potencia¡¡¡  .... si es valido y no trae problema ??? gracias amigos-- saludes desde barranquilla colombia... hay se los adjunto....


----------



## aldemarar

dalisss dijo:


> amigos del foro tengo una pregunta muy interesante... unos amigos mios electronicos utilizan la tarjeta zener complementaria.. PERO reemplazan los driver finales tips 41 y 42.... por los driver de la qsc mje15033 y 15032.... y asi le colocan hasta 12 transistores potencia y valla q*UE* potencia¡¡¡ .... si es valido y no trae problema ??? gracias amigos-- saludes desde barranquilla colombia... hay se los adjunto....


 

Eso lo hacen para que la tarjeta aguante mas voltage , hace mucho tiempo use esa tarjeta y conectaba hasta 32 transistores y usaba dos pares de impulsores pero eso si el transformador lo cargaban apurados dos personas jajajaja


----------



## alex candelo q

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> por fabor cual diagrama armaste? para ayudarte



Hola, sr aldemarar este es el amplificador al cual no le varia el bias pero repito solo lo probe con 4 transistores en total 2 c5200 y 2 a1943 tu dices que funciona con 10  por rama.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alex candelo q dijo:


> Hola, sr aldemarar este es el amplificador al cual no le varia el bias pero repito solo lo probe con 4 transistores en total 2 c5200 y 2 a1943 tu dices que funciona con 10  por rama.



Que transistor colocaste en reemplazo del 2SC4793 del multiplicador VBE?


----------



## juanchilp

hola gente, quiero compartir con ustedes un diagrama de un home theater de marca genius modelo SW-HF5.1 5000 5.1 Home Theater Speaker System , que me he comprado hace mas de 1 y medio y para mi gusto se sigue escuchando muy bien , hay muchos videos en youtube si se fijan del modelo antes mensionado si lo quieren escuchar, éste sistama está compuesto por un integrado tda 7294 para el subwoofer y para los satelites tanto frontales,traceros y del centro con 3 integrados tda7269A. La frecuencia es de 40Hz ~ 20KHz Tal vez alguien le interese y se lo ponga armar ya que no es para nada dificil la parte de amplificacion de los 2 integrados. Espero que les guste, saludos


----------



## fdesergio

Bueno entre mis cosas encontre esto, los que saben diran si es cierto, mirenlo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## palomo

Crazysound; el Melody que algunos lo conocen como Zener o RCA y que en el foro se encuentra como Ladelec, es por demas sencillo y segun se le han exprimido asta 800W efectivos en picos seran como 1500W, ahora este de PPS porqué no podria dar 1500W por canal o asta 3000W, solo que no mencionan a que Ohmeaje y si estos son picos, analizando un poco el diagrama me inclino que estos son a 2ohms y en 8Ohms dara 800W efectivos. Claro que influye la alimentacion y Amperaje del transformador asi que no dudo que alcanece dicha potencia.

Saludos


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola amigos del foro, arme la mte 2500A que posteo oscar monsalvo la estoy probando con 3c5200 y 3 a1943 y estoy teniendo algunos problemas como un poco de calor en los transistores finales y driver el bombillo de la lampara en seria prende y apaga o si no permanece encendido la estoy probando con +-75v los cuales al conetar la tarjeta caen a +-30v pero nada se quema y hasta suena la arme tal como el la posteo ya la revise y esta bien, el bias varia de una manera estraña cuando llega a 0.6 la lampara permanece encendida cuando lo giro desde 1v hasta 18v la lampara reduce su brillo pero deja de sonar, estoy pensando que es por falta de los demas transistores ya que son 12 transistores oscar la armo con 16. Esta en la pagina 83 mensaje #1656.


----------



## Fogonazo

alex candelo q dijo:


> .... *el bias varia de una manera estraña cuando llega a 0.6* la lampara permanece encendida cuando lo giro desde 1v hasta 18v la lampara reduce su brillo pero deja de sonar, estoy pensando que es por falta de los demas transistores ya que son 12 transistores oscar la armo con 16. Esta en la pagina 83 mensaje #1656.


Si estas midiendo el biass sobre alguna resistencia de emisor, estamos ablando de una corriente de *0,6 V / 0,3 Ω = 2A*, estas a punto de hacer volar tus transistores.
Por eso se enciende la lámpara serie, estas provocando un sobre-consumo.


----------



## pandacba

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Palomo, si prestás un poco de atención vas a ver que el modelo más grande (sap 2800) lleva un fusible de 8A, lo que significa que a 220V tiene un consumo de 220*8=1760W. Y teniendo en cuenta que esta clase de amplificadores tiene un rendimiento del 60% la potencia RMS sería de 1760*0,6=1056W; que podrían ser en 4 o 2 ohms (más seguro en 2). Y la pico suele ponerse como el doble de la RMS, pero a nadie le interesa la pico sino la RMS. Por lo menos hasta lo que yo sé. Trabajo en sonido desde hace varios años ya....
> 
> Saludos...



Excelente razonamiento, pero hay más los capacitorres de fuente son de 100V lo que indica que la fuente es de 80+80 y ya con eso tememos la potencia  a +-65 la potencia que puede alcanzar esta en los 180W sobre 8 ohms  con -+80V entrega en el mejor de los casos 260W sobre 8 ohm y en puente no más de 1000W
Lo que lleva al razonamiento de crazysound es más que correcto esa es la potencia el resto es inventiva o ganas de que de más(los picos o trnasitorios son otra cosa, y es una potencia de calidad aceptable, más alla el fusible no te deja por eso ese tamaño antes que vueele elampli que vuele el fusible) de echo el circuito dice arriba bridge(puente)
e indica j1 y j2 from canal derecho ya que el que se muestra es el izquierdo(left chanel)


----------



## alex candelo q

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si estas midiendo el biass sobre alguna resistencia de emisor, estamos ablando de una corriente de *0,6 V / 0,3 Ω = 2A*, estas a punto de hacer volar tus transistores.
> Por eso se enciende la lámpara serie, estas provocando un sobre-consumo.



Hola que tal; el bias lo medi entre base y emisor, no consigo solucionar este problema no se quema nada,suena un poquito cuando conecto el parlante a veces la lampara se prende y se apaga cono oscilando como driver le puse el c3856y pareja luego los cambie por los d718 y b688 y la lampara dejo de alumbrar y apenas conecto los transistores de salida vuelve y enciende y se que no son los transistores de salida ni los drivers porque arme una tarjeta con transistores de salida y driver para pruebas y esa misma se la conecto a otro amplificador y funciona sin ningun problema inclusive le cambio la configuracion y se laconecto a un modulo de la qsc 1700 y funciona si ningun problema y conecto esta mte y comienzan los problemas.
Ayuda por favor o el mi¡smo señor oscar o alguien que me ayude a solucionar esto, aqui fotos le falta unos transistores finales por que los voy a cambiar por los mje 340y 350 cabe aclarar que la arme tal cual como esta en el digrama y el señor oscar le cambio unos transistores por mje 340 y 350 son los que van con el multiplier y voy a hacer lo mismo a ver ya que no se que mas hacerle.


----------



## tatajara

Buero gente acá les dejo uno de 2 w con tr para los que les gusta lo jovie jeje
Es circuito es de cekit (no lo probé pero debe andar), tiene todos los datos en las hojas 
Cualquier cosa pregunten 

PD: el circuito había sido subido antes en un post de otro usuario pero este fue eliminado y cacho me dijo que esperara para volver a subirlo así que gracias cacho 
A no sabia donde ponerlo, si va en otro lugar díganme


Saludos tatajara


----------



## Hunterex

Que tal amigo LUILLIMX, el archivo de tu simulacion se ve un poco recargado, yo no lo pude revisar a fondo pero lo modifique un poco y aparentemente esta bien aunque con problemas de ganancia, seria cuestion que revisaras esta parte, tambien te recomiendo que lo vayas simulando por etapas ejemplo: 
1- asegurate de que el circuito del AMP este funcionando (quitale el op-amp) de la entrada y simulas individualmente los circuitos. 
2- tal como dice el amigo monsalvo quitale por lo menos para efectos de simulcion el circuito de proteccion. 
3- no lo recargues con instrumentos de medicion, agregale solo los necesarios para tener solo referencia (recuerda que por ser una simulacion y por muy cercano que parezcan los valores muy dificilmente seran iguales a los reales)
P.D: fisicamente yo he probado estos amplificadores pero con voltajes de hasta +/- 55 pues no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlos con tensiones mayores. y la verdad aunque parecen muy sencillos es bastante aceptable su desempeño. Te adjunto el circuito con las pequeñas modificaiones que yo le realice.
Mis saludos para todos los amigos del foro...


----------



## tatajara

http://www.circuitosimpresos.org/wp-content/t...
Aquí encontré una pagina donde hay circuitos y pcbs de amplificadores de diferentes potencias, no se si ya la hayan visto pero a mi me intereso 
Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, acá les dejo la simulación modificada por mi. Entre otras cosas le saqué la protección y llega a 900W en 4 ohms. 

Saludos...


----------



## pandacba

Con la tensión de fuente que dice el circuito? algo tene remal, imposible con esa tensión de alimentación y con esa carga, ni aca ni en la China.

Para esa potencia con una carga de 4Ω se necesita una fuente de alimentación ±104V 


Hola Crazysound, no recuedo si tiene alguna forma que en la simulación, digamos te muestre, lo que pasa, reistencias que se abren por exceso de potencia, capacitores que "explotan" por sobre tensión, TR's que mueren por cualquiera de los facores que los pueden destruir, en algunos eso se indica como visualizar fallas...

Lo saque aplicando formulas para el calculo de potencia, el valor que te di contempla alta calidad y distorsiones muy bajas, de echo puede llegar más arriba en potencia pero aumentaran distorsión y se reducira el ancho de banda 

Para que te hagas una idea simple

Cuando se duplica la fuente la potencia aumenta 4 vecss para la misma carga un pequeño ejemplo...

Con 24V y 8Ω se obtienen 6W
Con 48V y 8Ω se obtienen 24W-25W
con 100V y 8Ω se obtienen 100W con fuente simetrica ±50V 
Con 200V y 8Ω se obtienen 400W con fuente simétrica ±100V

con el 50% más de tensió obtengo un aumento del doble de potencia

Tomando 50V para 25W
Con 75V obtedre 50W
siemprr para la misma carga.


Por otro lado esto no implica que tome un circuto X le ponga una fuente del doble va a funcionar y encima me va a entregar 4 veces la potencia, no, no es asi, lo más probable es que se destruya ya solo de conectarle la fuente ni siquiera con el 50% más, nunca debe hacerse eso, si bien hay casos que no pasa nada al darle volumen cuando antes de llegar a la mitad de recorrido estara hacienod un ruido raro y volara equipo parlantes todo...

Cada equipo se diseña y se calcula para la tensión y cargas especificos, por eso no debe intentarse ponerle a un equipo especificado para 8Ω, ponerle uno de 4Ω ya que para que esto sea posiblel debe estar diseñaod asi, caso contrario se dañara a la corta o a la larga


----------



## Cacho

Básicamente, la potencia está dada por V²/R, donde V es la tensión aplicada a la carga y R es la impedancia del parlante.

Si hay 900W sobre una carga de 4Ω, entonces la cosa es 900W=V²/4Ω, álgebra de por medio llegás a V=60V. Necesitás esa tensión RMS sobre el parlante para tener los 900W efectivos.
Si la onda tiene 60V RMS, la tensión de pico será de Vrms*√2≈60V*1,41=84,6V. Esa es la tensión mínima de alimentación por rama para esa potencia.

La etapa de salida no va nunca a llegar hasta la tensión de alimentación (caídas en los transistores y demás bemoles) y se ubica típicamente unos pocos Volt por debajo. Digamos que con 90V estás ya cubierto. Ahora pensás que Panda se equivocó y el Multisim tiene razón, pero... No, ambos la tienen (suena raro, pero se aclara en un momento).

Para el Multisim la alimentación es de ±90V y no se le mueve ni un poquito la tensión, pase lo que pase. Eso en la vida real no sucede.
Entre la caída que va a tener el trafo y todas las chanchadas que suceden (eléctricamente hablando) al pedirle corriente a una fuente de las de verdad (no las ideales), la tensión se cae un poco. Cae la tensión de alimentación, entonces cae la de la salida y cae la potencia.
Los 100 y pocos Volt que te dice Panda contemplan esos desaguisados que *van *a suceder cuando le "des rosca" al ampli.
Tu objetivo es lograr que haya ±90V en la alimentación a plena carga 

Eso sí: La etapa de salida es bastaaaaaaaaante corta en transistores. Tenés unos sacudones de 22,5A, entre los 3 transistores tienen que manejarlos y eso son 7,5A cada uno. Fijate en el gráfico de SOA si aguantan, y no te olvides de ajustar por la temperatura la disipación que son capaces de manejar.
En definitiva: Poné más transistores y quizá otro driver más (un triple Darlington o combinar una salida Sziklai-Darlington) para no tener problemas de corriente ahí.
Y revisá la polarización que estás implementando ahí (bias). Te estás quedando corto, poné 4 diodos y quedás justo, o agregá un transistor y un trim (mejor) para hacerla activa y regulable.

Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

hola a todos los miembros del foro; he aqui un circuito bastante interesante; personalmente no lo ensamble ni comprobe su funcionamiento.


----------



## crazysound

Cacho y pandacba, quedense tranquilos que la "montañita de silicio muerto" era muy habitual en mi taller...jaja. Por eso ahora quiero ser un poco más precavido y recurrir a los que tienen teoría!!!

Gracias por sus respuestas, a propósito... los pongo a prueba: En la configuración triple darlington, como la adjunta, como hago para polarizar los últimos transistores. Porque para tal caso tendría que hacer caer 0,7V en la resistencia de 3,3 ohms, y serían 210mA a travez del driver (que generalmente es uno de la misma clase de los finales). No calentaría demasiado este último????

Saludos.....


----------



## guarod

Saludos, gente ... aqui les dejo tres planos de amplificadores que me consegui, en una página, navegando,,, chequeenlos,, y disfrutenlos....


----------



## alejandrow999

guarod dijo:


> saludos, gente ... aqui les dejo tres planos de amplificadores que me consegui, en una pagina, navegando,,, chequeenlos,, y disfrutenlos....



Tené en cueta que esos diseños son clase AB con MOSFET, no son clase D...


Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

crazysound dijo:


> Cacho y pandacba, quedense tranquilos que la "montañita de silicio muerto" era muy habitual en mi taller...jaja. Por eso ahora quiero ser un poco más precavido y recurrir a los que tienen teoría!!!
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas, a propósito... los pongo a prueba: En la configuración triple darlington, como la adjunta, como hago para polarizar los últimos transistores. *Porque para tal caso tendría que hacer caer 0,7V en la resistencia de 3,3 ohms*, y serían 210mA a travez del driver (que generalmente es uno de la misma clase de los finales).* No calentaría demasiado este último*????
> 
> Saludos.....






			
				crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Cacho, al corte no, si los *0,7V* son para polarizarlos (encenderlos, para llevarlos a una zona más lineal).... El bias es para eso, en este caso es fijo y nunca llegarían a prenderse en reposo, tendría mucha distorsión?
> 
> Hola pandacba, gracias..
> 
> Saludos..



Ver el archivo adjunto 43897

Tené en cuenta un par de cosas:

1 - La tensión sobre la resistencia R2 (3,3Ω)  debe ser:

*V(R2)= Vbe + Ibias * R *

Donde Vbe es la tensión base-emisor de los transistores de salida (Q3, Q4 o Q5, indistintamente, Ibias es la correinte de polarización que querés que circule en tu amplificador cuando esté "en reposo", y R representa las resistencias de emisor de Q3, Q4, o Q5 (las tensiones son iguales para todos). 

2 - Cuando por un transistor de potencia circula una gran corriente de colector, la Vbe del mismo puede superar el voltio. Es algo para tener en cuenta en el diseño preliminar. 

3 - Para que no se funda el transistor driver, suele usarse un transistor de potencia acoplado térmicamente al disipador, el cual es excitado a su vez por un transistor de baja señal. Por otro lado, eventualmente podés usar un valor de R2 más grande para disminuir el consumo. pero eso haría que las corrientes de base de los Q3, Q4 y Q5 sean más notorias (sean un porcentaje más grande de la Ic de Q2 y pueda notarse una distorsión mayor....
Algo parecido sucede con los transistores de salida: una mayor corriente de polarización en la etapa final suele disminuir la distorsión en el cruce.... _pero a costa de convertir al radiador en una especie de parrilla_ , debido al mayor consumo de energía en reposo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Primero que nada, dejame aclarar algo: Cuando hablo de que el transistor esté al corte, hablo de que esté al límite de salir de la zona de corte (los 0,7Vbe).

Siguiendo, las observaciones de Ale999 son correctas, pero hay algo, Crazysound, que te estás perdiendo en el medio de todo este asunto.
Sin meternos mucho en matemática, con que Q2 ya esté conduciendo un poco en reposo vamos bien. No va a haber una distorsión por cruce perceptible en esa etapa y los otros tres transistores van a entrar recién cuando la tensión de la base de Q2 llegue a (poco más o menos) 1,5V y 215mA (eso es poca corriente y la puede manejar fácil un transistor de estos). Muy traído de los pelos, sería algo así como un clase H (sin rieles extra de tensión). De ese punto en adelante conducen todos.

Al final, 1/10 de la corriente total la aporta Q2 y el resto lo ponen entre los transistores siguientes.
Q1 tendrá que poner 7-10mA (la polarización) más la Ib de Q2, que será Itot/hfeQ2, que podemos aproximar como (Itot/10)/50 (tomando su Hfe como 50) y eso es Itot/500.
Supongamos que haya una corriente total de 25A, entonces Q1 debe entregar 50mA+10mA, y si asumimos una ganancia de 100 en ese transistor, por la base va a necesitar 0,6mA=600uA. No se carga demasiado a la etapa anterior y se mantiene a Q1 dentro de corrientes que maneja sin problemas.

Más simple no me sale explicarlo, y ya es un poco incorrecto esto que puse, pero para entender el concepto, anda.

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, muchas gracias por la explicación.. O sea Cacho, con que esté conduciendo Q2 ya sería suficiente para dejar calibrado un amplificador con baja distorsión (no perceptible al oído)?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Exacto.
Q3, 4 y 5 trabajan en Clase B, Q2 en AB y Q1 también. El AV trabaja en Clase A (en casi todos los diseños).


Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola comunidad............construi el amplificador sp3000 posteado por vancho  en este mismo tema...el problema que presento es con el ajuste del Bias: no puedo fijar la corriente entre 25 y 40 mA. el voltaje sólo varía desde 2 a 7 mV (caída de tensión sobre la resistencia 0.22 del emisor) con el cual aplicando la fórmula de la Ley de Ohm se obtendrían aproximadamente unos 8 o 9 mA. ajusté el preset de 2k completamente y la tensión mostrada en el multimetro casi no varía. además los drivers calientan muchisimo al punto de que queman los dedos.

Revisé cuidadosamente el PCB, componentes por componentes, conexiones y concuerdan con el esquemático. usé los transistores A1668 y C4382 reemplazando los transistores a1306 y c3298. utilicé sólo dos transistores de salida:2sc3280 y 2sa1943 y ademas de alimentarlo con + - 50 voltios... gracias por su ayuda y espero su pronta ayuda... Dios les bendiga


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> ......no puedo fijar la corriente entre 25 y 40 mA. el voltaje sólo varía desde 2 a 7 mV (caída de tensión sobre la resistencia 0.22 del emisor) con el cual aplicando la fórmula de la Ley de Ohm se obtendrían aproximadamente unos *8 o 9 mA*. ....



0,007v / 0,22Ω ≈ *32mA* ¿ Que cuenta sacaste ?


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos Amigos 

Aqui subo un diseño sencillo de una etapa para 85 W rms en 8 ohmios y mas de 130 w en 4 ohmios, es un diseño de bushers electronica, la saque de una revista vieja que tenia guardada, esta simplificada, no tiene el circuito de proteccion, pero es muy funcional. los transistores originales del amplificador diferencial eran 2n2904, pero ahi funcionan perfectamente unos de uso general como 2n3906 o a733.
Es por salida cuasi complementaria, y usa 4 transistores 2n3055. les pueden colocar cualquiera de potencia: c3858, 3856, 5200, mj15003, etc

Es un diseño sencillo para los que estan en etapas intermedias, no lo arme pero es bastante funcional,
si alguien puede simularlo, o si se aventuran a armarlo.

Saludos
Es una pequeña retribucion por todo lo que he aprendido en el foro

Desde Quilla 
LM


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

el circuito, es seguro ya lo he probado.


----------



## alex candelo q

emisgallo dijo:
			
		

> Hola,alguien conoce alguna fuente para este ampli y el transformador que tendria que usar?
> 
> Hola,estoy decidido a empezar a montar el ampli de 100w del primer post,lo quiero para hacerme un subwoofer activo.Necesitaria si alguien conoce el enlace para hacerme una fuente para este ampli al igual que si conocen agul frilto activo para mi subwoofer.Espero vuestra respuesta.Gracias



hola aqui te envio dos diagramas de filtro para subwoofer activo; el de elektor no lo he probado el otro si y funciona perfectemanta bien.Hay tres resistencias del mismo valor que debes cambiar segun tu gusto estan marcadas con asterisco  con las de 27k corta a los 60hz con 22k corta a los 75hz, 18k a los 100hz con 15k a los 125hz y con 12k a los 150hzhz la alimentacion es simetrica de +-12v 300MA CI 1 es el integrado TL 074 y su alimentacion positiva es por el pin 4 la negativa por el pin 11, el CI 2 ES EL NE5534 el terminal pósitivo es el pin 8 el negativo pin 4.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Alguien sabe para que sirve el terminal ac ? 

Pregunto por este:


----------



## el-rey-julien

esa etapa es la parte del protector del parlante ,es  el detector de  dc en la salida

mejor  te averiguo  bien


----------



## Cacho

Majestad, sin mirarlo mucho, eso tiene más pinta de controlar la desconexión de parlantes cuando se apaga el equipo. Al desaparecer la alterna los desconecta para que no se oiga el ¡TUMP! que suele aparecer al descargarse la fuente.

Aclaro que hablo del conector que está abajo a la derecha del esquema, por las dudas que estemos hablando de cosas distintas.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

es eso parece, me confunde el diodo este al reves de  los clasicos detectores de dc en la salida del ampli para desconectar el parlante en caso de falla de la salida ,
al parecer a través del transistor carga  c20 lo   que le da el tiempo de conexion   o desconexionan ,para no escuchar el tump 
un abrazo


----------



## Cacho

C20 se carga a través de R36 (grandota) y R44 (esta está ahí sólo para evitar que se queme T12 al accionarse). Eso le da el tiempo de retardo de conexión de los parlantes.

Observe, Majestad, que el sonido sólo sale del ampli cuando el relé está activado y para que eso pase, T13 tiene que estar saturado. Eso queire decir que la salida de IC2b debe estar alta. Cuando está en nivel bajo, T13 no conduce y D13 está encendido indicando que no hay salida de audio (por le motivo que sea, pero no la hay).

IC2b tiene la entrada inversora con algo como 1V (entre R42 y D10 hacen que todo eso se alimente con 15V) gracias al divisor que forman R35 y R37. Mientras en la entrada no inversora la tensión sea inferior a ese umbral de ≈1V (vamos a redondear, que no es importante el número exacto en esta parte), la salida se mantiene en bajo, el trasistor no conduce, el LED se enciende y no hay sonido.

Cuando C20 se carga a más de 1V, empieza a haber sonido. Eso tarda por esos 470k que hay ahí.

T12 descarga a C20 a través de R44 cuando conduce. La cosa es que tiene la base a una tensión bastante alta ya (R33 y R50 cargan C19 y la tensión ahí queda en 15V), como para que conduzca y se corte todo, peeeeeeeeeeeeeeero...
Si hay AC (esa es la tensión de alimentación del rectificador del ampli), queda que C19 va entre -V (eso es -60V) y masa y el divisor ese deja la base en una tensión cercana a 0V.

Si se desconecta AC, C19 se descarga en una nada (es muy chiquito) y la tensión de la base escala a valores suficientes como para saturar T12 y que descargue C20 a través de R44 (que evita que se queme T12 por sobrecorriente y  por ser chica va a ser algo rápido), se cae la tensión en la entrada no inversora y se corta el relé.

Simple e ingenioso 
Creo que no me salteé ningún pedazo, si lo hice, avisen.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

excelente explicación maurice ,pero es lo mismo que dijo  su majestad 

PD:
     me costo un  poco entenderlo ,es bastante ingenioso el circuito y  sin  pic ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
saludos y gracias por compartir tus conocimientos
esa  parte del circuito   voy a usarla en algo me gutaa
el otro medio   ic es el control de temperatura ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cacho

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ...pero es lo mismo que dijo  su majestad...


Lo sé Alteza, sólo quería ponerlo en otras palabras 

Saludos


----------



## cadorna

hola a todos espero haber subido correctamente circuitos de quasis audio con sus respectivos pcb's
saludos a todos que los disfruten


----------



## Cacho

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa  parte del circuito   voy a usarla en algo me gutaa
> el otro medio   ic es el control de temperatura ¡¡¡¡¡¡


Ya vuelto a casa y en mi compu (no es lo mismo escribir desde la máquina ajena), mirando un poco he notado algo que Su Majestad ya sabe, por supuesto. 

Mire usted T10, T11, R32, R34 y C18. ¿Los había notado? 

Más ingenio y sin PIC 
Saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos

No entendi bien, pero el circuito del que ustedes estan hablando cumple las dos funciones?
detecta el dc en la carga y desconecta la etapa con un tiempo de retardo?
es asi o me equivoco??

Atte 

LM

o conecta el parlante solo cuando hay señal AC


----------



## Fogonazo

Libardo M dijo:


> .....No entendi bien, pero el circuito del que ustedes estan hablando cumple las dos funciones?


Nop, las funciones son *4*


> detecta el dc en la carga


Sip


> y desconecta la etapa con un tiempo de retardo?


Nop.
Conecta con un retardo de algunos segundos.
Desconecta al instante que se corta la alimentación.

También corta la alimentación al parlante en caso de sobrecalentamiento


----------



## luisitoloco22

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa etapa es la parte del protector del parlante ,es  el detector de  dc en la salida
> 
> mejor  te averiguo  bien



bueno gracias; porque me surgio la duda si iba conectado a algun terminal del trafo en la parte de alterna; o si iba en otro lado.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, las funciones son *4*
> 
> Sip
> 
> Nop.
> Conecta con un retardo de algunos segundos.
> Desconecta al instante que se corta la alimentación.
> 
> También corta la alimentación al parlante en caso de sobrecalentamiento



al desconectar   la carga  por sobretemperatura ,el ampli deja de calentar y se enfria un poco ,entonces lo vuelve a conectar ,al parlante


----------



## luisitoloco22

el-rey-julien dijo:


> al desconectar   la carga  por sobretemperatura ,el ampli deja de calentar y se enfria un poco ,entonces lo vuelve a conectar ,al parlante





entonces va conectado en paralelo con la salida tomando una proporcion de ella?


----------



## Cacho

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> entonces va conectado en paralelo con la salida tomando una proporcion de ella?


¿Leíste cómo funciona esa etapa?
Lo posteé hace unos mensajes nomás.

Si lo leíste: ¿Lo entendiste?

En caso de que cualquiera de las dos respuestas sea "no", solucioná el punto preguntando lo que no te haya quedado claro.

Saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, las funciones son *4*
> 
> Sip
> 
> Nop.
> Conecta con un retardo de algunos segundos.
> Desconecta al instante que se corta la alimentación.
> 
> También corta la alimentación al parlante en caso de sobrecalentamiento


 


Saludos.

Señor Fogo, gracias por la aclaración.
Es muy valiosa.

Atte
LM

esta muy bueno el circuito.

En amplis de alta potencia( mas de 1200w), seria bueno instalarle a la entrada del transfo un circuito de arranque suave, los he visto, con 4 resistencias de 220 Ohm a 5 W,( en paralelo) en serie con el transfo y con un circuito parecido a este que carga un condensador a traves de una resistencia y cuando este adquiere cierto nivel de voltaje, activa un transistor que a su vez activa un relevo y conecta directamemte el transfo.
voy  a buscarlo entre mis archivos y en breve lo subo.
Es un dispositivo muy útil.

LM


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Señor Fogo, gracias por la aclaración.
> Es muy valiosa.
> 
> Atte
> LM
> 
> esta muy bueno el circuito.
> 
> En amplis de alta potencia( mas de 1200w), seria bueno instalarle a la entrada del transfo un circuito de arranque suave, los he visto, con 4 resistencias de 220 Ohm a 5 W,( en paralelo) en serie con el transfo y con un circuito parecido a este que carga un condensador a traves de una resistencia y cuando este adquiere cierto nivel de voltaje, activa un transistor que a su vez activa un relevo y conecta directamemte el transfo.
> voy  a buscarlo entre mis archivos y en breve lo subo.
> Es un dispositivo muy útil.
> 
> LM



Comunmente se les llama soft-start o arranque suave, su funciones principales son:

-Impedir sobre corrientes dañinas al encender el amplificador
-Proteger los contactos del switch de encendido, ya que al generarse el arco se pueden quedar pegados
-Poder dimensionar el fusible de proteccion de acuerdo a la corriente consumida por el aparato, la cual es mucho menos que la de pico al encender.
-proteger el transformador ya que al presentarse el pico las espiras de alambre chocan bruscamente entre si y se puede presentar daño al barniz aislante y los problemos que esto ocasiona.

Por ejemplo, si el amplificador consume maximo 10Amp, pero al encender hace un pico de 20Amp al cargar los filtros, si se le coloca un fusible de 10Amp al encender el ampli se funde el fusible y si se coloca uno de 20Amp, el amplificador queda desprotegido.

Links:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html
http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Esa es una de las ventajas intrinsecas de un clase H y un contrasentido de un solo amplificador de gran potencia, al que geralmente no se le colocara un solo parlante sino un conjuto de ellos, es mucho más eficente trabajar por ejemplo para 1200W con cuatro placas de 300W y dos trafos, que tienen la ventaja de si se averia un amplificador y no podemos utilizar el compañero, al menos nos quedamos con 600W o 900W si el compañero pude seguir trabajando lo cual es mucho mejor que nada si se nos averia uno solo de 1200W y ya en ese orden los costos de 4 son similares o menores que uno solo,


----------



## Juan Jose

pandacba dijo:


> Esa es una de las ventajas intrinsecas de un clase H y un contrasentido de un solo amplificador de gran potencia, al que geralmente no se le colocara un solo parlante sino un conjuto de ellos, es mucho más eficente trabajar por ejemplo para 1200W con cuatro placas de 300W y dos trafos, que tienen la ventaja de si se averia un amplificador y no podemos utilizar el compañero, al menos nos quedamos con 600W o 900W si el compañero pude seguir trabajando lo cual es mucho mejor que nada si se nos averia uno solo de 1200W y ya en ese orden los costos de 4 son similares o menores que uno solo,


 
*Totalmente de acuerdo!!!!* 

Saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Links:
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html
> http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm




Este último lo armé y anda muuuuuuuuuuuuuy bien 
Elliott tiene diseños muy bien calculados.

Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Leíste cómo funciona esa etapa?
> Lo posteé hace unos mensajes nomás.
> 
> Si lo leíste: ¿Lo entendiste?
> 
> En caso de que cualquiera de las dos respuestas sea "no", solucioná el punto preguntando lo que no te haya quedado claro.
> 
> Saludos




cacho; pregunto porque no se si en realidad, los pines de ac y clip son salidas o entradas.


----------



## Cacho

Ok.

Por lo de AC, releé la explicación del circuito que ahí está mencionada la función y qué se conecta .
Lo que está marcado como "Clip" va a un indicador extra, que no está dibujado ahí (al menos no en lo que estuve mirando).

Saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

Cacho dijo:


> C20 se carga a través de R36 (grandota) y R44 (esta está ahí sólo para evitar que se queme T12 al accionarse). Eso le da el tiempo de retardo de conexión de los parlantes.


 
Disculpa Cacho; tampoco entiendo para que sirve r39


----------



## Cacho

R39 es un termistor e interviene en la detección de temperatura (ese circuito lo hacen IC2a y lo que tiene alrededor)

Saludos


----------



## ldf13

`Saludos amigos 
soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad muy interesantes sus reseñas y felicito sinceramente a los moderadores de este foro por compartir sus conocimientos, para contribuir un poco aqui les dejo los esquematicos  y las pcb de los circuitos que he construido y usado, son de potencia "modesta" pero tienen buen rendimiento y claridad de sonido, estan 100% probados ya uno tiene mas de 4 años en uso y nunca me ha dado problemas, despues les adjuntare fotos de los equipos ya terminados,


----------



## Ratmayor

ldf13 dijo:


> `Saludos amigos
> soy nuevo en el foro y de verdad muy interesantes sus reseñas y felicito sinceramente a los moderadores de este foro por compartir sus conocimientos, para contribuir un poco aqui les dejo los esquematicos y las pcb de los circuitos que he construido y usado, son de potencia "modesta" pero tienen buen rendimiento y claridad de sonido, estan 100% probados ya uno tiene mas de 4 años en uso y nunca me ha dado problemas, despues les adjuntare fotos de los equipos ya terminados,


Amigo, en que formato estan esos archivos?


----------



## ldf13

Saludos amigo los archivos estan para abrirlos y editarlos en protel, los realice con protel 98, estan el esquematico que es el . sch, y una propuesta para el circuito impreso que es el .pcb, mas adelante los posteare en pdf


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos amigos.

Les traigo un circuito de protección, para los parlantes(bocinas).
Lo extraje se una revista, hace parte de un amplificador de 85W(creo).

Dice que cumple 3 funciones:
1. conecta el parlante con un tiempo de retardo.
2. detecta el DC.
3. desconecta el parlante cuando la amplitud de la señal supera los 58Vp-p(pico apico)

funciona asi:

El circuito esta basado en un par de transistores Q1 y Q2, realimentados por el emisor, que actuan como un switch(interruptor) para activar y desactivar un relé(RY1), en este caso de 12V. Para alimentar el Relé se debe disponer en el equipo de un suministro de 12V independiente.
El relé es de un polo y dos posiciones para un canal y de dos polos y dos posiciones para un estereo. Con el relé desenergizado los contactos centrales  estan enla posicion 1 o normalmente cerrados (NC) y por lo tanto llevan a mas el lado vivo de los parlantes.
Cuando se alimenta la etapa eel sistema de proteccion es alimentado y C2 empieza a cargarse atraves de R2. Inicialmente ambos Q estan cortados y Q1 tendria en su colector los 12 V del vcc.
La diferencia de potencial en la bobina del relé es de 0 v y por lo tanto este permanece desenergizado. Al cabo de unos seis segundos, el condensador C2 adquiere como carga un nivel de tensión suficiente en la bse de Q1 para llevarlo a saturacion.
Ya con Q1 Saturado con 0V en su colector. el vcc de 12 V es aplicado a la bobina del relé, este se energiza y cambia la posición del contacto central del relé y este pasa de 1 a la 2. Ahora el parlante es conectado a la terminal de salida de la etapa con un tiempo de retardo suficiente para que en esta hayan 0Vdc.
Q1 yQ2 conforman un switch realimentado negativamente por los emisores mediante R1, de forma de cuando Q2 estara ON, Q1 estara OFF y lo contrario es la verdad.

Una porción de la señal de salida es tomada por el divisor de tension que conforman R4 y R5.
Los diodos cconforman un puente rectificador, que en union de C3 convierten dicha señal en un nivel DC, para ser aplicado entre la juntura base emisor de Q2 atraves de R1.
Mientras que el nivel de salida no supere el nivel presupuestado de 58VPP o el nivel DC no supere 1V, Q2 permanecerá cortado y Q1 ON, el amplficador de potencia esta operando normalmente.
Cuando la amplitud de la señal rebase los limites establecidos(58Vpp o DC>1V), Q2 entrará a conducir y al hacerlo cortocircuita la la juntura base-emisor del Q1 llevandole a corte y además propicia la descarga la descarga de C2 a traves de su tramo Colector-emisor. Ahora el relé se desenergiza y el parlante es desconectado del terminal de salida evitando su destruccion por excesiva disipacion de potencia o por coneccion con DC.

Los diodos son de germanio(1N60), los transitores son los tipicos de baja señal(BC547, C945, 2n3904, etc)


La pregunta sería: 
Se podria modificar el circuito para que trabajase con un ampli de mayor potencia, tal vez cambiando las resistencias del divisor de tension de entrada, para que el corte sea por encima de los 58Vpp. Tambien seria util reemplazar los diodos de germanio.


Esta seria la unica función a mejorar por que las otras dos es excelente y muy sencillo.


Espero sus comentarios

LM


----------



## Libardo M

Con esa tensión de alimentacion puedes ensamblar facilmente el zener o ladelec que está publicado aqui, con minimo 4 transistores por canal. Es un circuito sumamente sencillo.
Te queda mas que excelente.
Es mas factible que quitarle alambre a tu transfo. jejejeje


----------



## cesar18

hola amigos del foro les pido el favor que tengan compasion conmigo ya que solo estoy comenzando a estudiar la electronica, tengo dos bajos mte de 15" a 1800 watios y pero no tengo el amplificador entonces quiero hacerlo y me regalaron un plano y lo lleve acabo.
para empezar tengo una fuente de 130v dc con filtros de 10000uf a 100 y estoy usando 8 transistores entre ellos el 5200 y 1943 pero pasa  algo con la taejeta que le coloco 2 transistores y amplifica, pero cuando le pongo los 8 transistores suena igual que cuando tiene los 2 ya revise todo un monton de veces y todo esta bien y no se que pasa y quiciera me dieran opiniones para saber si ese plano me sirve para lo que quiero o si tengo que hacer uno mas completo como los de el amigo oscar monsalvo.
de antemano  gracias, aca les  dejos la imagen del plano

ojala me puedan ayudar con esto..


----------



## lucalorito

Hola a todos..ya llevo un tiempo sin salir por aquí..pero estoy a la ecucha  mirad este circuito..es una etapa que venden por ebay con componentes emparejados..utiliza como dispositivos de salida 6 on-semi njw3281g y su complementario njw1302g...mi pregunta para los expertos en diseño de etapas es la siguiente: ¿que tal el diseño de la etapa de entrada? yo nunca la había visto..¿que potencia créeis que dará con una alimentación de +-55V.?...
aquí sale la imagen mas grande
http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz154/tubeshunter2/m8circuit.jpg





Ng-SEMI NJW3281G & NJW1302G ON-SEMI NJW3281G & NJW1302G N-SEMI NJW3281G & NJW1302G


----------



## clother

aider melendez dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos los del foro quiero preguntarles a los que construyeron el spain 3000 , que respuesta en bajos tiene , es mejor que la qsc o prefieren la qsc para bajos, en mi caso quiero construir un amplificador para bajos , ya tengo montado el peavey 1200 y da buenos bajos, le agradezco sus respuestas



hola amigos mi nombre es eddy clother y soy nuevo en este foro. y quisiera hacer un pequeño aporte con los esquemas de unos qsc aver si les pueden servir



			
				aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> vancho1203 bienvenido, entraste con el pie derecho lo felicito a echo usted un buen trabajo que nos servira  a muchos que nunca nos conformamos  y siempre queremos mas potencia
> grasias



hola hermano mi nombre es eddy clother y veo que todos al igual que yo queremos llegar al extremo con las potencias de los amplificadores de audio asi que les dejo un pequeño aporte de aun amplificador de audio de 2500w rms a 2 ohms el cual fabrique con una  baquelita perforada haciendo las pistas a puros cordones de estaño, tambien les mando un circuito que hace poco encontre de un amplificador de 20kw pero enl esquema esta incompleto y me gustaria que entre todos lo terminaramos de armar, al igual para fabricarle el impreso al power de 2500 a 2 ohms saludos y un fuerte abrazo a todos.


----------



## pandacba

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Con el 2N3055, solo podrá usar una tensión simétrica de 30V... No sirve. Los demás 2SC`s esos no creo que los encuentre por sus lares, además son los que más falsifican...No recomendados.
> 
> Saludos!



Los 2N3055 trabajan perfectamente con tensiones de fuente de hasta 100V o -+50 en fuente partida, prueba de ello los cientos de miles de equipos armados y vendidos y que funcionan correctamente sin ningún problema. En el foro hay posteados muchos circuitos de 100W con fuente +-50 y que llevan esos transistores


----------



## Tacatomon

El datasheet no miente, este de OnSemi soporta hasta 70Vceo... Eso ahora serían 35V simétricos. También tengo experiencia, unos simples TIP35C con *52V** simétricos reventados completamente por andar de curioso con un proyecto nuevo...
Que se quiebren los TIP y estos no. Vaya que si buenos... Y raros...


----------



## pandacba

Tacatomon dijo:


> El datasheet no miente, este de OnSemi soporta hasta 70Vceo... Eso ahora serían 35V simétricos. También tengo experiencia, unos simples TIP35C con 48V simétricos reventados completamente por andar de curioso con un proyecto nuevo...
> Que se quiebren los TIP y estos no. Vaya que si buenos... Y raros...



Creo que tenes un erro de concepto, ya que como te dije y no para exagerar porque es asi como te lo digo, los RCA de 70W que tenian -+42V de fuente se armaron con los 2N3055 y se han echo cantidades enormes de equipos con esas placas, aqui en el foro hay un post sobre ese tema, tambien estan los RCA de 130W que tambien tienen fuente -+50V y cuyo tema esta tratado aca en el foro, incluso personas que han puesto en marcha su equipo echo en su epoc de estudiante y que han consultado sobre el tema.... no es ni ocurrencia mia, no no nada que ver, incluso la propia RCA propuso el 2N3055 para las RCA de 70W y aqui en el foro hay mucha gente que puede aceverar que, entre las RCA de 70W, los modulos audison, las placas de plaquetodo en sus dos versiones de 100W utilizan los 2N3055, hay un circuito de Fapesa propuesto para 100W con fuente -+50 y también esta en el foro......


Hay un error de concepto, en un amplificador de salida simetrica, sin tener en cuenta la caida en la R de emisor a fines practicos, sin señal tenes en una fuente partida -+50 que entre colector y emisor tenes 50V, muy por debajo del limite eso en cada rama y no cambia, lo que aparece en punto medio en la salida a parlante es una señal "*alterna de audio*" pero no corrente continua, ya que si en ese punto hubiera corriente continua, necesitarias un capacitor para bloquearla. por ese motivo funcionan correctamente porque estan dentro de los limites de trabajo, si lees vien la hoja de datos te hala de tensión DC.

Pero quedate trnaquilo no sos el único que le ha pasado lo mismo, esto le pasa a muchos desde hace más de 40 años, e incluso es pregunta realizada a muchos profesores en escuelas técnicas.

Hay miles de equpos aún funcionando perfectemente sin ningún problema te dejo los link de los post para que les eches un vistazo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/rca-uap-02-a-45105/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problemas-ampli-130w-rca-24065/


----------



## Tacatomon

Digo esto, por que siempre hay que tener un margen de seguridad. Así viene explicado en los libros de diseño de amplificadores de audio Clase AB.

_"El voltaje entre colector y emisor que debe de soportar cada transistor se obtiene considerando a un transistor en corte y al otro al borde de la saturación. El transistor que está en corte deberá soportar un voltaje igual a la fuente de alimentación total"_





Y, a esto también me viene la intriga de que por que se quemaron los TIP35C @ 100Vceo rated con *52V** simétricos... Y también que en los diseños profesionales de amplificadores siempre se respeta este parámetro..

Saludos!

*No eran 48VCD como mencioné anteriormente. Eso era con el amplificador bajo Carga. En vacío eran 52-53VCD.


----------



## pandacba

Tacatomon dijo:


> Digo esto, por que siempre hay que tener un margen de seguridad. Así viene explicado en los libros de diseño de amplificadores de audio Clase AB.
> 
> _"El voltaje entre colector y emisor que debe de soportar cada transistor se obtiene considerando a un transistor en corte y al otro al borde de la saturación. El transistor que está en corte deberá soportar un voltaje igual a la fuente de alimentación total"_
> 
> Saludos!



Vos crees que la RCA que fue la que lanzo al mercado el 2N3055 no sabia eso?, crees que la que fue un gigante en america, desconocia estas cosas? lee los post que te dije y enterate de cosas que estas dejando de lado, los trnasistores tienen su margen de seguridad y no se rompen, si no que te digan todos los que compraron un modulo audison hace 40 años y aún lo tienen funcionando, como el primer dia, esos equipos con esos transistores se utizaron, en boliches, confiterias, por eso se hicieron miles y jamás nadie tuvo problemas salvo que el trafo de 220 lo metiera a 380 o que prolongara los cables de salida y no tuvo la precauchón de ailarslos o le metido 10 bocinas en parelelo  y si obvio alli murio pero no porque no sirva, si no por torpezas, fijate en esos post y vas a ver a personas de este foro muy bien conceptuadas como por ejemplo Ezavalla, Dosmetros, Fogonazo, JuaJose y un montón más que hablan de este tema y ellos mismos construyeron estos equipos, y preguntale si tuvieron algún inconveniente.

La misma motorola publico circuitos de audio con transisotres 2N3055 con fuente -+50 y creeme amigo no se rompen ni a cañonazos, durante muchos años el 2N3055 fue el transistor más vendido de la historia, fijate que fue introducido por la RCA en los 60's y hoy 50 años después se lo sigue fabricando, fijate que ON SEMI, y ST entre otros(se quedo con parte del paquete de transistores e integrados de la RCA) lo siguen fabricando, porque si ser mejor que muchos otros tiene fama de confiable y robusto.

Por gusto entra en pagainas de usa de proyectos, y vas a ver como se lo utilza y entra en las paginas DIY de audio en usa y vas a ver la cantidad de esquemas que lo llevan, Incluyo en DIYAUDIO,  en un hilo que trata sobre equipos comerciales que utilizaron el 2N3055, vas a ver marcas como Harman Kardon y otras de ese calibre que utilizaron circuitos de la RCA y adoptaron el 2N3055 para sus etapas de salida a esas tensiónes.

Mirando todo esto es muy simple, yo los he armado muchos en este foro los han armado y lso siguen haciendo, Auison vendio miles su equema modificado por Philis Elcoma fue copiado mil veces por sencillo robusto y por rendimiento y oh que casualidad, cuando Philps lo modifico también utilzo entre Varios transistores los 2N3055 y yo sinceramente creo que de electrónica Phillps debe saber un poquito más que vos y yo juntos, y sobre lo que te digo Hay libros publicados, con este trnsistor y con la fuente mencionada y vos disculpame, pero loa años de ver este equipo, las firmas que lo adoptaron, y quien lo introdujo al mercado y me quedo con esto y no con todo lo que estas diciendo, porque respalda lo que digo RCA, Motorola Fapesa Philips Harman Kardon y un monton de firmas y personas más.....
Cordiales saludos



Tacatomon dijo:


> Y, a esto también me viene la intriga de que por que se quemaron los TIP35C @ 100Vceo rated con *52V** simétricos... Y también que en los diseños profesionales de amplificadores siempre se respeta este parámetro..
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> *No eran 48VCD como mencioné anteriormente. Eso era con el amplificador bajo Carga. En vacío eran 52-53VCD.



Harman Kardon que crees que son unos novatos???

Los TIP35C/36C funcionan correctamente a -+50 e incluso los he visto a -+60 funcionando correctamente, si se rompen porque tal vez sean falsos, si son originales no ser rompen, asi los pongas a -+70 como los he visto.

Fijate que reparado equipos en el que se rompio un transistor de salida y el otro no, se puso en corto uno y el otro quedo intacto, alli esta la peor condición tenia todo el voltaje entre colector y emisor pero sin embargo estaba perfecto, por una costumbre de poner pares apareados cambio siempre ambos, pero lo que vos decis no, lo siento 
Trabjando a maxima potencia el transistor siempre tiene entre colector y emisor 50V hace la prueba, pone cualquir equipo de audio con fuente similar (partida) ponelo por DC y medi la VCE, con potencia a pleno, vas a medir para el caso -+50 tan solo 50V si lo pones por alterna y que sea capaz de medir audio alli si vas a medir otra cosa, pero en DC siempre tendras 1/2VCC, si ahora me decis que no bueno tendras que repetir mediciones (va no se que estuidios tendras)
Si llegaba a decir algo como lo que vos quees e intentas vanamente demostrar, en la facultad de ingenieria podias pasr bastante tiempo para aprobar la materia (para que no se te olive)


----------



## Tacatomon

Pues, Definitivamente es un transistor *Super-Dimensionado... No me queda otra explicación*. 
Hay sus excepciones por lo que parece... No puedes dimensionar un diseño de esa forma. El papel es claro con lo que dice. 

En fin... Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas, pero por seguridad, no podría un 2N3055 en un diseño de más de 35V simétricos... Al menos no con los 2N3055 actuales  Esos si son chistes 

Saludos!

PS: Los TIP35C no eran falsos... Hasta donde supe, los destapé y nomás eran buenos, de la ST. El amplificador es el de 100W de Luciperrro, está en el foro. La carga era 4Ohms. El amplificador no oscilaba ni nada parecido, trabajaba correctamente, hasta que un buen día al acabar una canción y pasar a la clásica pausa de silencio, Pufffff, DC a la salida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

lucalorito dijo:


> ...¿que potencia créeis que dará con una  alimentación de +-55V.?


Solo tenés que sacar la cuenta. La tensión máxima de salida estará al menos en 2 o 3 volts menos que la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## Libardo M

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Especifico claramente que queria armar un equipo de 100W, por lo tanto los transistores que mencionaro son adecuados, es evidente que no leiste todos los post, esta apenas más arriba donde dice que quiere armar un equipo de 100W y no consigue algunos transistores....
> Por lo tanto lo tuyo por no fijarte junto con esta aclaración pasa a aser Spam. es decir un post inútil porque no aportaste nada



Disculpa mi amigo pero queria darle algunas referencias de transistores, ya que si de pronto no consigue ciertas referencias puede encontrar otras.

Los expertos conocedores se la pueden ingeniar y se conocen muchos datasheets.
pero yo me pongo en el lugar del compañero, y como una vez lo hice cuando iba  a hacer un amplificador de alta potencia y solo conocia el 2n3055 le pregunte a un tecnico que vive cerca de mi casa y el hizo lo mismo me dio varias referencias de transistores, ya dependia de mi cual conseguia y cual utilizaba segun las especificaciones de cada uno

Asi que no parece que ese mensaje sobre.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

En el papel todo funciona y en la práctica no. Pero te vuelvo a decir parece ser que vos te crees que sabes más que los téncos de RCA, Fapesa, Motorola, Harman Kardon, disculpame pero para el caso del TR en cuestión, la práctica no acompaña tus dichos, entiendo lo que decis, y es lógico pero lo que yo te expuse es la razón por la cual no se rompe y funciona y hay equipos funcionando desde muchos años y sin problemas, ellos son los que dan con tus palabras, lo siento y no es uno solito, son miles que se fabricaron, desconozco tu procedencia, pero aqui en argentina se armaron miles de placas que se vendieron y se hiciern a lo largo y a lo ancho del territorio nacional muchos equipos se exportaron en grandes cantidades a paise limitrofes, Leete los post tomate el tiempo de ver que dicen otras personas, consultalas preguntales y recien saca conclusiones, te he dado todo para que lo haga y solo te limitas a lo que vos decis conclusión "Mente Cerrada"

[/QUOTE]
PS: Los TIP35C no eran falsos... Hasta donde supe, los destapé y nomás eran buenos, de la ST. El amplificador es el de 100W de Luciperrro, está en el foro. La carga era 4Ohms. El amplificador no oscilaba ni nada parecido, trabajaba correctamente, hasta que un buen día al acabar una canción y pasar a la clásica pausa de silencio, Pufffff, DC a la salida.[/QUOTE]

Con que tensión los alimetabas? para trabajar a 100W con una carga de 4 ohms y trabajar optimo deberia hacerlo con una tensión de -+36V, de todas formas esos transistores nunca me gustaron, por aca se hacian equipos, pero la práctica demostraba que por lo general eran muy tiernos, pero no romperse asi funcionando, es evidente que algo no estaba bien,

Texas Argentina publico en los 70/80 en sus manuales un amplificador modular igual al RCA-OAP-02, mietras este venia en 12,25,40 y 70W todos a 8 ohms, los Texas lo hacian a 7W 16ohms y 35V de fuente, y 15W a 8ohms 35V, luego venian con fuente simple también a 55V con 8ohms 35W y 4ohms70W, y funcionaban espectacularmente sin ningún problema....

Por eso echate una leida al primer link, antiguas placas RCA alli se trata de todos esos equipos y su funcionamiento, te seria de mucha utilidad, alli hay gente que los armo hay una gran variedad de circuitos, completos con todos sus datos y una gran cantidad de personas, y lo mejor de todo, todos esos equipos tienen el aval tras de si de importantes firmas que te imaginaras tienen todo lo necesario en sus laboratorios para los ensayos, que a su vez fueron fabricados en cantidades enormes y utilizados comercialmente por muchas marcas.
Y de paso podes preguntar a cualquiera de ellos...

En esas páginas los llamamos joyas del audio en Argentina, equipos de muy buena calidad recontraprobados hasta el hartazgo, leelo no vas a perder tiempo, te vas a nutrir con la experiencia de un grupo de personas que comenta todos esos equipos, y donde queda pendiente subir los RCA 120W/8ohms, 180W/4 ohms y 200W/8ohms y 300W/4 ohms...

Si te referis al primer diagrama en el primer post? entonces entra a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/
Y vas a ver que similitud en los diagamas y obvio esta tomado de una RCA, que fue pionera en ese tipo de circuitos, si hasta tiene el diodo que separa la etapa de potencia de la entrada y los valores, el circuito de protección etc etc, a 8ohms 4 transistores es una exageración a 4 ohms MMMM, ya que decis saber tanto fijate si esta adecuadamente modificado para que trabaje a 4ohms recalcula la porlarización de la etapa de salida...  Pero lo más probable no es porque tenia unos pocos volt más, porque una vez se rompio no podes generalizar, los pusites apareados? como te dije hace la prueba y en el punto medio vas  a ver que cada transistor solo tiene 50V y no más, la que ezcursiona en positivo y negativo es una señal alterna, en el punto medio nunca hay DC porque si asi fuera el parlante moriira en el acto

En una ampli fuente sencilla si hay DC pero solo la mitad, y fijate un dato y mira ciruitos comerciales de todo tipo, fijate que para un tensión de alimentación X el filtro de acople es levemetne mayor a 1/2 de VCC fijate en ese detalle, si fuera como vos decis el filtro ex plotaria y no pasa eso, por lo tanto es evidente que no pasa como vos supones


----------



## Tacatomon

pandacba dijo:


> En el papel todo funciona y en la práctica no. Pero te vuelvo a decir parece ser que vos te crees que sabes más que los téncos de RCA, Fapesa, Motorola, Harman Kardon, disculpame pero para el caso del TR en cuestión, la práctica no acompaña tus dichos, entiendo lo que decis, y es lógico pero lo que yo te expuse es la razón por la cual no se rompe y funciona y hay equipos funcionando desde muchos años y sin problemas, ellos son los que dan con tus palabras, lo siento y no es uno solito, son miles que se fabricaron, desconozco tu procedencia, pero aqui en argentina se armaron miles de placas que se vendieron y se hiciern a lo largo y a lo ancho del territorio nacional muchos equipos se exportaron en grandes cantidades a paise limitrofes, Leete los post tomate el tiempo de ver que dicen otras personas, consultalas preguntales y recien saca conclusiones, te he dado todo para que lo haga y solo te limitas a lo que vos decis conclusión "Mente Cerrada"




Yo no creo saber mas que nadie, de una vez lo aclaro. 
_Simplemente son experiencias de uno y el conocimiento aprendido a lo largo de mi estadía en el foro._ Que se use un transistor sobre sus parámetros de fábrica y de una manera diferente a la que mencionan los diseños, Vale... No tengo nada en contra de ello , al contrario. Abarata costos, problemas de disponibilidad y demás inconvenientes. 
Pero, si me la quiero llevar tranquilo con algo que armé y le voy a dar un buen Uso, prefiero hacerle caso al papel.
De verdad, es un placer cruzar palabras con un gran conocedor de la electrónica de audio y sus palabras no serán tomadas en vano . Me gustaría que otros compañero expertos en la materia dieran su punto de vista. :estudiando:

Un abrazo.


----------



## lucalorito

No estoy de acuerdo con eso..depende de la configuración del circuito, de la corriente de polarización en la salida...etc...de todas formas gracias por contestar.

Me estoy dando cuenta ahora que quizás este tema debería estar en "diagramas de amplificadores" si tal que algún moderador lo mueva y disculpas si he hecho algo prohibido en estos foros.


----------



## pandacba

Me parece bien que pidas otras opiniones de echo te di los link donde se habla sobre estos amplificadores y hay una gran cantidad de foristas que participo y que los han armado y los conocen bien y de echo te invite a consultarlos directamente sobre todo para que te despejes dudas y veas que no es una idea mia nada más, porque de echo el que va ha salir beneficiado sos vos, y creo que es lo que más importa.

Para que veas y tambien lo compares en el mismo hilo casi al final postee el esquema del Citation 12 de Harman Kardon, un amplificador que se vendio comercialmente y que llevo los circuitos de RCA de 70W con algunas pequeñas modificaciones, para impriimirle su sello caracteristico y vas a ver que utiliza transisotres 2n3055 o su equivlente y la fuente trabaja a -+42V. Sobre ese equipo podes conseguir mucha info, en la web 

Te mando un saludo y espero y deseo que puedas aprovechar todo ese material que esta en el foro


----------



## Cacho

Hay dos puntos importantes en el 3055. 

El primero es común a todos los transistores y tiene que ver con las especificaciones: Son las mínimas las que se ponen. Los transistores soportan/entregan _como mínimo_ lo que dice el datasheet.
Si la calidad de producción es alta, una buena cantidad va a superar esos números (por mucho o por poco, pero los superan).
En el caso de los 3055 viejos, como eran "caros", se hacían con estándares altos (eran como los tope de gama ).

La segunda es el Vbc (base-colector) de este bichito: Es de 100V.
Como se ve en los diseños estos, los emisores se conectan a las bases a través de una resistencia bastante chica y eso es lo que "le miente" al transistor y usan ese Vbe de 100V para alimentarlo con +-50V llevando el truco al extremo posible. 
Era, en esas épocas, algo necesario de hacer porque no había otra opción (o era carísima de haberla) más que poner varios transistores en cascada para manejar la tensión. Hoy por hoy no se justifica ya hacer este truquito ingenioso y menos si consideramos la calidad general de los transistores que se consiguen (truchos como pocos).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Hola Cacho como estas, te comento que los 2N3055 se lanzaron al mercado con un valor menor a un dolar, esa fue una de las causas por la cual se popularizo, y la otra porque el departamento de divulgación técnica de la RCA, se encargo de hacer una cantidad inimaginable de proyectos con este transistor para mostrar su potencialidad, esto su bajo precio y su excelente calidad hicieron que su uso fuera masivo, y esto sucedio en américa del Norte, America latina e incluso Europa

Tengo una revista italiana de aquellos años en los cuales hay propaganda de la RCA y su placa de audio OAP-02 razón de la gran popularidad que llevo a Philips Elcoma a tomar dicho producto estudiarlo y mejorarlo y publicar dichos resultados que fueron muy buenos y continuo utilzando los 2N3055

Y aqui tampoco eran caros. Los BDY20 que los pueden reeplazar eran muchos más caros, la propia serie BD181/2/3 de Philips/Fapesa eran muchos más caros, razón esta por lo cual hoy es una rareza encontrar equipos Fapesa con los BD y si lo es común con los 2N3055.
Yo tengo un conocido que tiene toneladas de material de todas las épocas, y para demostrar parte de lo que aqui se discutio, tomo uno y lo sometio a una prueba VCE, obvio no se rompio a los 60V porque tiene margen pero tampoco llego a los 100, destruyo 5 en total sacados de un equipo en funcionamiento, para demostrar precisamente lo que dije, en la union al parlante no hay tensión continua solo alterna y por eso no se rompe, te puedo decir que tras destruir esas reliquias nadie dijo más nada, y es que es asi.

Como el mito de creer que el amplifiador en puente multiplica por 4 la potencia
ya que para ser puesto en puente tiene que tener Zx2 y si ponemos Z significa que el amplificador original puede trabjar con 1/2Z.
Un ejemplo TDA2006 en puente entrega con carga de 8 ohms 24W con 24 volts, pero porque? porque el mismo es capaz de trabajar con 4 ohms y entregar 12W y cual es la diferencia de dos amplificadores a 12W y uno en puete a 24W, entregan la misma potencia en definitiva.

La única ventaja real que para el caso de fuente simple eliminan el capacitor de acople mejorando la respuesta en bajos

Hay que desmitificar ciertas cosas y entender que es lo que pasa en realidad, la misma situación del 2N3055 las hay con otros transitores

Algunos fanaticos por los transistores Philips los armaron con los BD183 y es muy similar al 2N3055 y tampoco sufrieron roturas....

A la otra versión moficada y menos conocida pero de mayor calidad con salida cuasi complementaria, se la modifcamos a darlington complementaria y utilzamos los BDX66/67 funsionaron de una y sin problemas, hicimos varios cuando conseguimos la versión C como la diferencia de precio era exigua colocamos la "C" pero cuando no habia poniamos los otros tranquilamente.

Para entender mejor vean hasta cuanto es capaz de soportar pulsos que esa es otra historia y alli van entender mejor porque no se rompe, enlos datasheet actuales no hay esa información pero si estaba en los manuales originales de la RCA y de Motorola y en muchos boletinee técnikos como los de Eneka Argentina, Motorola también tenia sus boletiens técnicos
Otro transistor capaz de funcionar este circuito era el BD130 de caraxterisiticas muy similares.

Harman Kardon lanzo su Citation12, Maplin en inglaterra lanzo un kit a 225W Rms con los 2N3055, el otro que los utilizo en forma similar si mal no recuerdo es el Quadra303 y en la lista hay una infinidad de circuitos y que se vendieron comercialment con gran éxito.

Yo también en los comienzos me devane los cesos con el mismo razonamiento de Tacomon, y te puedo deicr que me llego a quitar el sueño, hasta que alguien me acerco unas notas publicadas en USA por la RCA donde se desgloza su kit, y explican porque se utilizo cada cosa, pro y contras, como funciona, gráficos muestras de pantallas de oscilocopios, mediciones realizadas pruebas y comprobaciones que me ilustraron de una manera increible y alli encontre no solo respuesta a eso si no también la mejor explicación que vi en mi vida de un sistema de simetria cuasicomplemntaria y el porque del famoso diodo en paralelo con la R de 100, que muy poca gente supo explicar alli estaba explidado con lujo de detalles.

Seria muy interesante recuperar ese material por lo didactito que es, posteriormente hicieron algo similar con sus equipos de más potencia y alli vi la primera explicasión muy bien echa de un espejo de corriente, de una carga activa todo por el dpto de divulgación técnica de la RCA


----------



## luisitoloco22

Hola a todos: me gustaria que opinen sobre este circuito a ver si funciona , éste archivo es una imagen en formato rar por el gran tamaño


----------



## alex candelo q

solicito ayuda,Tengo terminado un canal de la mte MA2500, la estoy probando con -+80 el caso es que calientan mucho los transistores de salida al estar sonando no mas de 10 minutos,tiene 6 c5200 y 6 A1943 creo que es problema del bias ya que la arme tal como la posteo el amigo oscar monsalvo y segui algunas recomendaciones dadas por el aqui en el foro.El bias solo se puede medir en las resistencias de emisor de 4.7 de los transistores driver y mide desde 142 milivoltios hasta 400 milivoltios,yo la deje en 200 milivoltios (42 miliamperios), y en las resistencias de 0.22 de los transistores de salida no mide nada que podria ser? ya que no se por donde solucionar esto, una cosa con el amplificador funcionando  alcanso a medir en las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida desde 1.2 hasta 46 milivoltios porque varia con la musica, para una coriente de hasta 200 miliamperios por transistor la medi asi porque sin señal de audio como ya dije no mide nada.la tarjeta driver calienta lo normal.los cambios que hice son drivers A1492 C3856 en reemplazo de los A1941 Y C5198,los MJE 340 Y 350 en reemplazo de los A1013 C2383 A1837 y c2073.


----------



## pandacba

Asi a prima face parece ser que esta trabando en Clase A por eso calienta un montón y se dañara obviamente.
El tema de ajustar el Bias, si bien muy simple para el técnico con larga experiencia, se traduce en toda una complicación para los armadores.
La cosa es tan simple como levantar la linea de la rama positivo de los transistores de salida e intercalar un miliamperimetro, la entrada si o si tiene que estar cortocircuitada, eso de poner el pote de volmen en cero no sirve, soldar un trozo de cable de la entrada a la masa de la entrada, y sin conectar el parlante a la salida, el prese de ajuste a la mitad de recorrido, tener precaución de intercalar con el tester un fusible de 3A, encender ver que mide el tester en posición amp y conectado como tal, dejar que se estabilice por unos momentos y luego corregir suavemente el preset hasta la corriente señalada, una vez echo esto, apagar, esperar que los electroliticos se descarguen quitar el amperimetro y fusible y reestablecer la union original.

Antes de apagar verificar el offset en la linea de parlantes debe estar lo más cercano posible al 0V unos pocos mV no causan problema.

y si aún asi sigue calentando hay otoro problema que habra que estudiar mediciones mediante.

Otra forma de hacer el ajuste de la corriente de reposo, pero claro hay que tener instrumental, es poniendo una carga resitivia adecuada y del valor adecuado, colocando sobre esta el osciloscopio, inyestar señal sinusoidal, empezando de a poco hasta que se vea en la salida una señal de algunos volts pipo a pico por ejemplo 5Vpp oservando en el centro retocar hasta que desaparzca la distorción por cruce, es decir apenas desaparezca listo.

Es la mejor forma de hacerlo pero hay que contar con el isntrumento. y si bien hoy no son tan carons y no deberia faltar en el taller de técnico, no es común que lo tengo el aficionado al menos no en latinoamerica. 

En USA el hobbysta tiene todo tipo de instrumentos entre ellos un osciloscopio y no uno chino precisamente.


----------



## Cacho

Algo debés estar midiendo mal...

Si tenés 400mV cayendo en las resistencias de 4r7 *de los drivers*, los de potencia NO están conduciendo. Tenés que medir la caída en las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de potencia, NO de los drivers.

Son dos de 0r22 en paralelo (0r11 en total), así que hacé tus cuentas y medí con la menor escala que tengas a mano en tu tester. Entre 2,2 y 4,4mV estarían bien ahí de caída.
Y medí que sea parejo en todos los transistores (variaciones pequeñas no son graves, pero una de más del 10% sí).

Si así no deja de calentar, empezá a pensar en que está oscilando o que armaste algo mal.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

alex candelo q dijo:


> solicito ayuda,Tengo terminado un canal de la mte MA2500, la estoy probando con -+80 el caso es que calientan mucho los transistores de salida


 

Hola Alex, a mi ver está casi perfecto el bias, el que no midas nada en las resistencias de 0.22 es porque no se llegan a encender los transistores finales, ya que solo hay 400mV en sus bases (es la misma que la tensión de las resistencias de 4.7). A mi entender ya está medianamente calibrado al encender los drivers de este circuito.

Si tenés ganas de renegar un poco, la única solución que se me ocurre es achicar R56 o aumentar R28. De esta manera trabaja menos Q10 y aumenta la tensión en las bases de los drivers, por consiguiente aumentará la tensión en las R's de 4.7 y se llegarán a polarizar los tr's finales...

Espero que hayas entendido la explicación, a mi me funcionó en otros circuitos...

Saludos....


----------



## alex candelo q

Cacho dijo:


> Algo debés estar midiendo mal...
> Si tenés 400mV cayendo en las resistencias de 4r7 *de los drivers*, los de potencia NO están conduciendo. Tenés que medir la caída en las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de potencia, NO de los drivers.


 
Bueno,En el diagrama usan de a dos resistencia de 0.22 por transistor, yo use de a una por transistor;sera esto parte del problema? y como saber si esta oscilando,porque el amplificador no presenta ningun ruido extraño a la salida y suena bien, puedo decir que todo esta ok menos lo de la temperatura.



crazysound dijo:


> Hola Alex, a mi ver está casi perfecto el bias, el que no midas nada en las resistencias de 0.22 es porque no se llegan a encender los transistores finales, ya que solo hay 400mV en sus bases (es la misma que la tensión de las resistencias de 4.7). A mi entender ya está medianamente calibrado al encender los drivers de este circuito.


 
Bueno gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## pandacba

Creo que no esta midiendo mal si dice que no puede medir nada en las R de emisor es lógico si slo caen 400mV en la R de 4,7 ohms, donde deberia haber aprox 700mV, el calentambiento vien por otro lado, es más problable que autoscile, o que este ocurriendo otra cosa...

Cuando son etapas asi de mucha potencia (cosa que no me gusta por lo que ya e dicho muchas veces) algo que solemos hacer para evitarnos problemas y por sobre todo dañar, los TR de salida, lo que en nuestro caso por utilizarlos apareados, nos puede llegar a obligar a cambiarlos todos hacemos lo siguiente

A la hora de conectar no conectamos la etapa de salida solo hasta los driver. el no estar la salida en ninguna de las dos ramas no produce nada y si todo esta bien tiene que estar todo equilibrado.

En estas condiciones  medimos el equipo verificamos por ejemplo la caida de los 700mV para el caso presente ajustando el preset de la corriente de reposo si hay algún tipo de problema, falla de armado, falla de material y algo se rompe los daños sera mínimos, una vez que todo esta en orden  e incluso poniendo un R de carga equivalente para la etapa(obviamente que mucho mayor que 8 ohms), inyectamos señal y vemos al osciloscopio como se comporta, si hay oscilasciones  o no. nos ha pasado tener que agregar algun capacitor de muy bajo valor por alli, una vez que esta ok conectamos la salida completa. y por lo general no hay ningún tipo de problema, solo tal vez un reajuste a la corriente de reposo, mediciones de rigos para asegurra que todo este OK y listo, 

Es una manera de evitar problemas, porque estos se manifiestan en la salida pero no nacen alli lo hacen más atras..... hay que tener tambien mucho cuiddo con las etapas de protección, que uno cree que no intervienen pero si algo esta mal influyen en el funccionamiento del equipo, no es descabellado en las primeras pruebas sin señal hacerlos sin ellas y si todo esta bien y al conectarlas sabremos donde nace el problema.
Parece engorroso pero no lo es luego contodo armado es más dificil hubicar el problema y por sobre todo evitar que la salida vuele al conectar la energia, cuando hay muchos TR en juego no es nada agradable ver que 5 de 12 transistores se dañaron en forma permanente, y surge la gran duda y estos que quedaron como estan?

Otra ventaja si hasta el drive esta todo bien y tras conectar la salida vuelan trnasisotres ya no tendremos dudas que estos lo más probable es que eran falsos y no quedarnos con la duda que fue? los TR que no sirve o algo malo en la parte previa.

Es solo una idea que podra o no servirles depende de la forma de trabajar de c/u

Ahora a que nivel de potencia te calienta? las R de emisor tendran influencia a bastante potencia recien y se pueden llegar a abrir si la potencia no es la adecuada ya que si cirula una x corriente por "y" valor de R a 2Y disiparan el doble de calor por lo tanto necesitaran ser de mayor potencia, que tamaño de disipador has puesto? ya que si este es pequeño y das al máximo calentara aunque te trabaje en clase B
El preset de ajuste es de 1K como marca el circuito o de 100 ohm? para que no te llegue a dar 700mv sobre las R de 4,7 ohms, esto ocurre en ambas ramas? que otros cambios has introducido al circuito, porque si has echo otros cambios no somos adivinos y estamos escribiendo al vicio.

Detalla que cosas no has echo como indica el esquema electrico y empecemos de nuevo

Por ejemplo pusiste los capacitores  entre base colector de Q12 y Q21? son de .1uF? preferiblemette soldados lo más cortito posible sobres los mismo terminales de los transistores por el lado de las pistas del PCB.  Si los pusiste de que tipo son? ya que estan para prevenir oscilaciones.


----------



## alex candelo q

Pandacba, los condensadores de q12 y q21 son de 100 picofaradios como dice en el esquema,adjunto montaje completo que posteo el sr oscar monsalvo pues el lo armo,y los cambios que hice fueron los mismos que el comento,arme todo igual pcb y componentes, la fuente de -+80v.


----------



## pandacba

Barbaro, eso allana el camino, ah asi yo puse mal son de de .001.
Siendo asi, es raro que te caliente, hace lo siguiente poniendo la entrada en corto y sin parlante pone como hiiciste anteriormete el tester sobre la R d 4.7 de Q12, move el preset y fijate si llega al menos entre 660mV y 700mV, si al llevarlo hasta el extremo no alcanza ese valor, apaga todo y una vez descargados los filtros medi el preset previo a sacarlo. 

Si llega a los valores mensionados todo estara bien, solo fijate en la R de 4.7 ohms asociada a Q21 deberias obteer un valor similar solo que negativo.

Realiza esta prueba y comentalo vamos a ir por parte paso a paso y seguro allaremos el problema


----------



## clother

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Clother, has construído el de 2500W?
> 
> Saludos..



asi es hermano lo hice con 10 TR por raama osea 10 NPN y 10 PNP en mi caso me salio benefisioso hacerlo porque tenia la fuente deun american audio vlp 1500 ese amplificador no requiere de mucho solo es de ajustar a 100mv la caida de tension en las resistencias de potencia las de 0.47 ohms 5W. cualquier duda para el armado con gusto. no adjunto imagenes porque ese amplificador no esta en mis manos porque esta trabajando en una discomovil hace mas de año y medio que lo fabrique y ai esta dando poder todavia sin falla alguna. te ofreco mi ayuda para lo que dudes hermano saludos



			
				crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Clother, has construído el de 2500W?
> 
> Saludos..



Hermano cuando me refiero a baquelita me refiero a las placas de montaje que ya viene perforadas no es como las placas virgenes que se realizan varios pasos (plasmar impreso, ataque quimico y po ultimo el perforado)  estas ya estan listas solo de montar mira las fotos que estan en el enlace fue el amplificador estereo de 130W RMS 
http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/audio_profesional/643339.html?p=1977965#1977965


----------



## pandacba

Hlola Clother, es lo que se entendio, pero bueno, al amigo Crazysound le quedaron dudas y ahora has dejado más claro lo que ya  claro estaba
Saludos


----------



## clother

pandacba dijo:


> Hlola Clother, es lo que se entendio, pero bueno, al amigo Crazysound le quedaron dudas y ahora has dejado más claro lo que ya  claro estaba
> Saludos



Gracias hermano, me alegreo que me hayan entendido pero nuestro amigo crazysound al pareser no enetendio entonses decidi poner el enlace de un amplificador que hice un par de meses atras en el famoso de 130w  a 8ohms RCA nada mas que lo hice estereo pueden ver las imagenes ai esta el enlase. saludos


----------



## crazysound

clother dijo:


> Gracias hermano, me alegreo que me hayan entendido pero nuestro amigo crazysound al pareser no enetendio entonses decidi poner el enlace de un amplificador que hice un par de meses atras en el famoso de 130w a 8ohms RCA nada mas que lo hice estereo pueden ver las imagenes ai esta el enlase. saludos


 
Ustedes dos se han complotado para volverme loco?. Son ustedes los que no entienden. Lo repito por última vez porqie no es un post para pelear: lo que me importaba era saber si el circuito le funcionaba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## Cacho

lucalorito dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con eso..depende de la configuración del circuito, de la corriente de polarización en la salida...etc.


Es que hagas lo que hagas vas a tener esos 2-3V (como mínimo) de diferencia entre la tensión de alimentación y la tensión de pico de la onda de salida, a menos que consigas transistores ideales (que no existen). La configuración de la salida poco modifica el número y la corriente de polarización no influye ahí.


lucalorito dijo:


> Me estoy dando cuenta ahora que quizás este tema debería estar en "diagramas de amplificadores"...


Ahora lo llevo para allá.

Saludos


----------



## clother

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Clother, veo que pandacba te hizo confundir. Lo único que quería saber es si funcionaba ese circuito. Nunca pregunté por la placa..
> 
> Gracias por responder..
> 
> Es necesario es transformador de entrada?
> 
> Saludos....



no hermano ese solo es para el acople de impedancia de entrada. esos si que al no ponerle ese trasformador tenes que cambiar la resistencia de 1k a la entrada por una de un valor mas alto pero afectaria la sencivilidad de entrada saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola clother, no tendría que ir una resistencia a masa desde la entrada? También un capacitor en serie con dicha entrada.

Con qué tensión lo estás probando?

Saludos..


----------



## clother

crazysound dijo:


> Hola clother, no tendría que ir una resistencia a masa desde la entrada? También un capacitor en serie con dicha entrada.
> 
> Con qué tensión lo estás probando?
> 
> Saludos..



si te fijas hermano a la entrada del operacional se encuentra el cap de bloqueo de continua en conjunto a la resistencia a masa. obvio que al quitar el trasformador se une la resistencia de 1K con la salida del operacional tl071 y las massas se uniran. saludos


----------



## crazysound

Generalmente también se le pone el cap. a la salida del operacional. Y no queda ninguna referencia a masa si quitamos el transformador (salvo la salida del integrado).. pero si vos decís que te anduvo...

Saludos..


----------



## clother

crazysound dijo:


> Generalmente también se le pone el cap. a la salida del operacional. Y no queda ninguna referencia a masa si quitamos el transformador (salvo la salida del integrado).. pero si vos decís que te anduvo...
> 
> Saludos..



si correcto a la salida del integrado si se coloca un cap. pero en mi caso lo obvie y cambie la resistencia de 1k por una de 4.7k y en paralelo al cap de 4.7pf puse una resistencia de 33k solo eso modifique a la entrada saludos espero que te haya ayudado


----------



## lucalorito

Hola..buscando por el foro por si ya estaba publicado y creo que no...subo uno de los amplificadores más famosos de la historia..el Quad405..interesantísimo:
P.D. En una de las fotos explica como se fabrican los inductores...¿alguien sabe qué es la foto de al lado?


----------



## KarLos!

solo una pregunta en el amplificador MBT de luciperro los 2 TIP's 41 y el TIP42 van aislados al tornillo o no? por que por lo que veo de un tip41 se tiene que conectar la tension positiva directo de ese tip o ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo

KarLos! dijo:


> solo una pregunta en el amplificador MBT de luciperro los 2 TIP's 41 y el TIP42 van aislados al tornillo o no? por que por lo que veo de un tip41 se tiene que conectar la tension positiva directo de ese tip o ¿me equivoco?



La oreja metálica de los TIP41/42 se encuentra conectada a uno de los terminales, o sea que tiene tensión.
Por regla general, siempre aísla los componentes de potencia de sus correspondientes disipadores.


----------



## pandacba

Salvo que como exitadores lleven disipadores independientes y esto puedan sujetarse con firmeza al impreso para que no toquen nada.....



lucalorito dijo:


> Hola..buscando por el foro por si ya estaba publicado y creo que no...subo uno de los amplificadores más famosos de la historia..el Quad405..interesantísimo:
> P.D. En una de las fotos explica como se fabrican los inductores...¿alguien sabe qué es la foto de al lado?



El circuito es la versión original del Quad 405 con el µA709, hoy un AO muy viejo y obsoleto, posteriormente en otras mejoras que se le hizo se le puso el LM301, busca hay una actualización con con numerosas mejoras, las cuales estan muy bien documentadas.

En particular he tenido oportunidad de escucharlo y también reparar algunas unidades originales y otras con los últimos MOD's muy buen sonido, pero yo a pesar de tener todo lo necesario y conocerlo bastante, no es un circuito que "yo" armaria, pero es una cuestión personal.
El que quiera hacerlo si lo hace prolijamente con el material adecuado, podra disfrutar de un muy buen amplificador, que ademas tiene historia, estos equipos como sus hermanos con tubos son muy buscados actualmente.


----------



## alex candelo q

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Alex, a mi ver está casi perfecto el bias, el que no midas nada en las resistencias de 0.22 es porque no se llegan a encender los transistores finales, ya que solo hay 400mV en sus bases (es la misma que la tensión de las resistencias de 4.7). A mi entender ya está medianamente calibrado al encender los drivers de este circuito.


 
Ya solucioné lo de la alta temperatura, armé otra placa y noté que no calentaba igual, revise y encontre que donde van los diodos zener de 12v coloque los de 15v y viceversa, corregi y listo ahora tengo las dos placas, el caso es que reduje R56 y llegue a los 500mv y tengo 0.05v entre base y emisor de los finales y los 2.2mv de caida en las resistencias de 0.22, este voltaje de base y emisor de los finales varia con el bias es decir si subo el bias a 200mv aparecen los 0.02v entre B y E si llego a 400mv aparecen los 0.04v por eso la deje en 500mv y si sigo subiendo el bias sigue aumentando el voltaje B y E de los finales y se ponen como una plancha.

La puse a sonar con la serie durante mas de una hora y corregi nuevamente el bias cuando calento y pues cuando ya estaba contento, quite la serie la encendi sin serie y bum antes de que se terminara la primera cancion, saldo ,10 transistores originales quemados mas los driver, que paso? pues no se, estoy por dejarla con el ajuste inicial con 150mv en la resistencias de 4.7 de los drivers y nada en los de salida pues asi trabaja sin quemar nada, y pues hasta suena bien,tiene buen bajo puesto que para esto la necesito.


----------



## lucalorito

pandacba dijo:


> Salvo que como exitadores lleven disipadores independientes y esto puedan sujetarse con firmeza al impreso para que no toquen nada.....


 

Sí..este es el original..yo no lo he escuchado..ni este ni los mejorados..sólo pongo el aporte para el que le interese..eso sí...seguro que funciona ya que existen miles de personas en todo el mundo que lo han montado sin problema alguno.
Saludos


----------



## pandacba

*Lucalorito* 
Ese equipo no es que lo hayan montado, fue un equipo comercial y emblemático, recien ahora en los úlitomos años en la moda retro de ver que se hizo hace 2,3 o cuatro decadas atrás y han descubierot este que es inglés y por ejemplo el otro muy copiado es de Harman Kardon el Citation 12 otro legendario aparato que ahora incluso han echo una versión con salida a mosfet(no es de Harman kardon la mofificaicón) como tampoco lo son de Quadra las respectivas modificaciones


----------



## alex candelo q

En este momento hace mas de una hora lo tengo funcionando sin serie con solo 4 transistores de salida 2 por rama,con 500mv en las resistencias de los driver, y tiene 1.0mv en las resistencias de los finales, lo consegui subiendole el valor a la resistencia R28 de 3K por una de 4.7k y la R56 la deje como esta en el diagrama de 1.2K; y los transistores se mantienen encendidos y estos valores se mantienen estable aun cuando calienta un poquito, esta vez no me ha quemado nada, alguna sugerencia por favor, ya que no quisiera desechar estas placas, voy a conseguirme una camara para subir unas fotos y asi vean lo que esto haciendo.


----------



## clother

clother dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos del foro perdon por entrometerme e interrumpir su discucion del amplificador descrito anteriormente, pero tengo un problemon barbaro y no se que puede ser porque tengo una duda de un trabajo que estoy realizando del cual no puedo dormir les agradeceria que porfavor me den la mano en este momento que lo necesito.


 

He aqui las fotos el circuito, me quedo un poco feo, ruego disculpa por ello


----------



## pandacba

Sobre los transistores habria que ver la hoja de datos, en general cuando reemplazas un transistor por otro, como en tu caso por no conseguir los propuestos lo que tenes que tener en cuenta es por lado es la máxima disipación, la tensicón de trabajo CE y la corriente de colector, estor tres parámetros son fundamentales, tu reemplazo minimamente tiene que tener las mismmas o mejores, con eso más alla de la codificación resolver la mayoria de los reemplazos en terminos generales, otro item importante por otro lado serai el HFE por lo menos como el original o mejor .
Veo más tarde si puedo fijarme y si nadie te contesto te dijo que tal van los que elegiste y si no cuales podrias utilizar
Un cordial saludo clother


----------



## clother

Gracias hermano por tu ayuda, lo que yo tome en cuenta solo fue el voltaje colector emisor y eso que tu me dijistes no lo sabía, seguire estudiando esos aspectos y mas tarde comento que tal gracias hermano


----------



## Edu-D

Me pueden ayudar con este diagrama ya que el anterior hubo un error si alguien lo ha visto no se con que voltajes trabaja y que potencia tendra....
Saludos...


----------



## claudemirsalsa

Buenos días ¿de acuerdo?

 Aquí está la placa de circuito impreso y esquemática, trato de tomar fotografías tanto de la placa montada en la placa sin montangem.

 Estoy usando dos transistores en una salida 2SC 5200 y 2SA 1943, de alimentos es de alrededor de + - 33 voltios.



 un abrazo.

 Claudemir .....


----------



## SKYFALL

Respuesta para EDHB:

Considero que deberias alimentarlo maximo con +/-50VDC porque hay condensadores de 63V y con 60V seria peligroso alimentarle, usa una fuente que pueda proporcionar por lo menos 8amp porque en la hoja de datos de los transistores de salida figura que cada uno puede entregar maximo 150w, bueno asumamos que cada uno te entregue 100w y son tres? Entonces utilizá un parlante de 500W a 8ohm a ver como se comporta.


----------



## claudemirsalsa

LIBARDO


Bom dia

Por favor, vea estas fotos, tres s 733 que estaba en el driver pioneer.....


Cambié todos ellos por otros que estaban en un amplificador de pirámide:enfadado:



El driver pioneer "dice mucho" como decimos aquí en Brasil.




Claudemir

Libardo...



aspecto especialmente das fotos:

img-4344-copia..............


----------



## moonwalker

Hola a todos, tengo el amplificador de ladelec con 8 transistores de salida y quiero  alimentardolo con +75 - 75, el problema que tengo es que mi transformador es sin derivacion central, y mi interrogante es que si puede hacer la fuente doble que consiste en tomar la tierra desde una de los cables del secundario unido al punto de dos condensadores conectados en serie, los voltajes +v -v desde los extremos de cada condensador???? Bueno ya ustedes sabran a que me refiero, es recomendable???? Gracias comunidad de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo el amplificador de ladelec con 8 transistores de salida y quiero  alimentardolo con +75 - 75, el problema que tengo es que mi transformador es sin derivacion central, y mi interrogante es que si puede hacer la fuente doble que consiste en tomar la tierra desde una de los cables del secundario unido al punto de dos condensadores conectados en serie, los voltajes +v -v desde los extremos de cada condensador???? Bueno ya ustedes sabran a que me refiero, es recomendable????


Se puede saber para que gastás en 8 transistores de salida si no tenés un transformador "decente"?  
Podés usar el doblador de tensión, pero no esperés poder aprovechar  la potencia que maneja la etapa de salida por que esa fuente NO TE LO VA A PERMITIR...OK?


----------



## SKYFALL

el doblador de tension solo sirve para crear ante el amplificador una atmosfera de alta tension, pero esto solo sirve para elevar la tension, no la corriente por lo tanto ese amplificador al exigirle algo mas de volumen va a generar una distorsion espantosa, y que decir que tambien se va a reducir la tension en cada condensador de la fuente por el efecto del Tao en cada capacitor. Creo que lo mejor antes de planear construir un robusto amplificador es elaborar una buena fuente de tension que garantize su buen funcionamiento.


----------



## moonwalker

gracias ezavalla y ferchito por sus respuestas, realmente me han aclarado las dudas, comprare un hierro para nucleos mas grande entonces para realizarle su respectiva toma central, gracias otra vez por su respuesta.


----------



## cabeza de led

http://translate.googleusercontent....com.ar&usg=ALkJrhgVPy4E2bu3usK9HUIf4GedIkgJsg


----------



## pandacba

Malo por utilizar un autotransformador, es muy peligroso sin ningún sentido, ahorrarse un bobinado en algo de semejante coste no tiene sentido, obliga a utilizar un transformador aislador en la entrada, ese es un elemnento muy caro si se lo quiere de buena calidad, En el foro tenes mejores propuestas que esa e incluso de gente que ya lo armo y por lo tanto esta provado


----------



## Ratmayor

Completamente de acuerdo, ademas ese amplificador lo veo raro, como es que para alcanzar tal potencia solo una un par de finales?  ok, entiendo la relación Voltios / Amperios, pero trabajar con un autotransformador es algo realmente peligroso. Te sugiero que busques en el foro alguna otra alternativa mas "Coherente" y segura. Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, ademas ese amplificador lo veo raro, como es que para alcanzar tal potencia solo una un par de finales?  ok, entiendo la relación Voltios / Amperios, pero trabajar con un autotransformador es algo realmente peligroso. Te sugiero que busques en el foro alguna otra alternativa mas "Coherente" y segura. Saludos...



Sin dejar de ser un mal diseño, en realidad son *20* transistores de salida, 10 por rama, no están dibujados pero hay una referencia de texto.
De ese amplificador ya se ha hablado en el Foro, pero,  No recuerdo donde


----------



## Braian111

Hola, queria consultarles que tal les parece esta board, que estuve diseñando con el Eagle, para proceder al ensable de la misma.

Ha. disculpen este es el esquema:


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien lo prometido es deuda, aunque no es el diagrama de un amplificador, es parte de uno, se trata del circuito que uso para reemplazar el Integrado PA0016 de los amplificadores Pioneer.



 
*Funcionamiento:*
Existe un error común en creer que el PA0016 es el driver del amplificador, pero no es así, en realidad es un complejo sistema de BIAS dinamicas que se ajustan según la amplificación y además es un circuito de protección contra sobre cargas.

La idea básica es reemplazar esas 2 etapas por unas mas convencionales como se muetra en el diagrama:

​ 
Todas las resistencias son de 1/4W, si lo desean pueden mejorar el PCB, siempre y cuando mantenga mi firma por algun ladito jejejeje....​ 
Saludos...​


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Con que esa era la Magia del IC... Definitivamente no me iba a ser facil chequearlo con confianza!.
Se agradece el Aporte Rat. Quizás esa etapa de potencia Pionner Vea la DC de nuevo en sus rieles!
Era un Pionner Signature Series A616.

Saludos Carlos!


----------



## Libardo M

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañeros les muestro fotos de la spain 1500 que casi termino para que vayan viendo el progreso de los armados que hago. saludes
> 
> cualquier comentario bienvenido sea.


 

saludos Amigo

Una pregunta con cuanto alimentas la SP1500??


----------



## Arthas

Libardo M dijo:


> saludos Amigo
> 
> Una pregunta con cuanto alimentas la SP1500??


 
bueno la probe con 65 v y 8 transistores, cuatro  2sc3858 y su complemento la verdad suena mejor que la zener.


----------



## electronis

Hola Soy Nuevo en el foro, aqui un pequeño aporte. encontre los diagramas de los amplificadores pss de naturalidad francesa hasta los que han hecho hasta el año 2008. aqui les dejo la pagina y que lo disfruten.

http://www.pssaudio.com/indexuk.php?rubrique=ver0


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola, compre un amplificador de la marca seven 7 audio referencia: P1500 del cual no he conseguido informacion por internet pero logre repararlo,hice un diagrama del mismo  y en la fuente de alimentacion encontre una conexion que me llamo la atencion,y mi pregunta es la siguiente,se puede alimentar con una fuente igual algunas tarjetas driver que estan en este foro y que funcionan con mas de +-100v?,cambiando los dos devanados de ac de 10 voltios por dos de 20 voltios y asi sucesivamente para conseguir estos voltajes?, y los transistores  finales alimentarlos con por lo menos +-78voltios, y asi probar el funcionamientos de estos driver y poder escucharlos.pido disculpas por el diagrama, esta hecho a mano.


----------



## emisgallo

Hola,alguien sabria decirme si la fuente que adjunto serviria para el montaje del ampli de 100w de la primera pagina?
Gracias


----------



## pandacba

Eso solo son los capacitores de filtrado, lo que necesitas es un transformador de 36+36 que te entregue 2A por rama mínimo para un canal por lo que para dos canales minimo 5A por rama. capacidad minima para cada ampli 5000uf por rama, podes poner un banco de capacitores o podes poner una fuente estabilizada con lo cual necesitara menos capacitores y funcionara mejor por ejemplo la que esta el post 5 del siguiente enlace-> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## jgsonido

Buen día,

señores, ya armé el amplificador spain 1500, suena super bien, pero cuando le bajo el volumen al minimo, suena como si le faltara voltaje, es decir con un poco de distorción.
lo estoy alimentando con 60+60 y 8 transistores, 4 por lado.

gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jgsonido dijo:


> señores, ya armé el amplificador spain 1500, suena super bien, pero cuando le bajo el *volumen al minimo*, suena como si le faltara voltaje, es decir con un poco de distorción.
> lo estoy alimentando con 60+60 y 8 transistores, 4 por lado.


Está mal ajustada la polarización estática.


----------



## jgsonido

envío las fotos del amplificador armado y funcionando.


----------



## jgsonido

bueno, subo el diagrama para que me expliques como lo hago.

gracias

​


----------



## jgsonido

Como este diseÑo?


----------



## Fogonazo

jgsonido dijo:


> Como este diseÑo?



*SI*, pero *NO*. 

Ese esquema posee polarización estática pero no es la que marcaste.

Lo que marcaste es el ajuste de Offset (Tensión de CC a la salida del amplificador).

Y la polarización estática o corriente de reposos esta formada por Q11, Q10, Q9, R20, R21 y R22


----------



## Fogonazo

jgsonido dijo:
			
		

> y como sería entonces con el circuito anterior, habría que agregarle esos componentes?
> o se podría modificar de otra forma?
> 
> dime que debo hacer y que recomiendas como puedo darle mejor y mayor estabilidad.
> 
> gracias.



Si te refieres a este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 50146

Podrías intentar reemplazando R15 por un preset de 1,5kΩ y ajustar la corriente de reposo a unos 60mA por cada transistor de salida.

Aquí te indica como ajustarlo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> yo no los subiría ..me parece que 220pF es medio mucho y te va planchar ambos VAS.


 La cosa es para contrarestar el efecto del tiempo en que responde una fase y otra, en mi caso en particular me sucedía que los transistores que usé en la etapa diferencial no eran del todo pares y tuve que compensar el tiempo muerto aumentando el valor de los capacitores, supongo que la otra forma sería modificando el circuito de BIAS para que sacrifique un poco la eficiencia del ampli, pero disminuya la distorsión de cruce...


----------



## juapem

Hice un canal del amplificador de 100w del comienzo y quedó funcionando impecable! Anímense yo le conecté los 4 transistores pequeños al revés e incluso le mande -V a la tierra del circuito X-) y no quemé nada. Ojo, siempre con la lámpara en serie. Me salvó la vida!
Adjunto algunas fotos. Prometo enviar más cuando se encuentren los dos canales en su chasis.
Saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## lucalorito

Bueno...No lo digo yo,je,je,..lo dicen los que lo armaron y lo oyeron. Es un semi-clon del Goldmund de la serie "Mimesis" un jugete que por su precio es de lo más caro del mundo.No es barata su construcción os aviso..pero es algo que en un futuro pienso en realizar como amplificador de referencia.

Les envío el sistema de protección que no aparece en el esquemático y sí en la pcb..tambien una placa terminada de uno de los foristas.


----------



## pandacba

yo te pregunto esto Lucalorito, que uso le vas a dar, te hago esta pregunta porque me sorprendo que muchos arman una potencia de 300W arriba para la casa, cuando un amplificador de 40W estereo, a mitad de potencia te aturde y hasta es molesto... yo tengo aqui en mi PC uno que cuando lo pongo a la mitad unos 5W por canal, no escucho ni el timbre de la puerta, ni el celular ni el teléfono, y tengo otros amplis más potentes, pero en la casa imposible pasarlos de cierta potencia sin molestar a los vecinos, imaginate adentro, aparte que a partir de cierta potencia daño mis oídos


----------



## lucalorito

Pandacha..¿te parece mucha potencia 100w r.m.s.a 8Ω ?..a mí desde luego me parece lo justo para la casa aunque depende mucho del rendimiento de tus parlantes..no de tata de escuchar la música a todo el volumen posible, lo que está claro es que si sobra mejor


----------



## pandacba

Fijate que en una iglesis donde les arme un amplificador un local inmenso, con un amplificador de 50W y lleno hasta no poder más, no se lo podia poner al máximo, 
No, no es que me parezca mucho y para que te des una idea, cuando pones el volumen en la mitad del recorrido tenes aproximadamente el 10% de la potencia total.
Hace años que armo amplificadores de todo tamaño, y para distintos usos, inclusive valvulares y también reparo, he visto trabajado y pasado por mis manos equipos de las más diversas prodecedencias, Harman Kardon Mcintosh, Mark Levison, Quadra, Marantz, Marshall, Fender, etc etc y tengo una cabal idea de cuanto es un 1W en una habitación y cuantos son 100W, por supuesteo que si tu máximo de escucha seran 10W con 40W estamos de maravillas el equipo no se exige para nada, tengo resto de sobra para picos y transistorios sin peligro alguno de recorte, pero 300W-400W o más es simplemene una verdadera tonteria, te admito 100w pero te  comento haciendo pruebas de escuhca con instrumental adecuado, para una potencia dada, hacerlo con un equipo de 50W y 100W no hay diferencia, en potencias más cercanas si,  pero a partir de ciero valor por encima del valor fijado ya no hay diferencia


----------



## Ratmayor

pandacba dijo:


> yo te pregunto esto Lucalorito, que uso le vas a dar, te hago esta pregunta porque me sorprendo que muchos arman una potencia de 300W arriba para la casa, cuando un amplificador de 40W estereo


Si vieras con que escucho musica en mi casa me dirias obseno jejejeje

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ica-miembros-esta-comunidad-38913/#post319050

Oye lucalorito, que software usas para la simulación?


----------



## lucalorito

lucalorito dijo:


> Bueno...No lo digo yo,je,je,..lo dicen los que lo armaron y lo oyeron. Es un semi-clon del Goldmund de la serie "Mimesis" un jugete que por su precio es de lo más caro del mundo.No es barata su construcción os aviso..pero es algo que en un futuro pienso en realizar como amplificador de referencia.
> 
> Les envío el sistema de protección que no aparece en el esquemático y sí en la pcb..tambien una placa terminada de uno de los foristas.



Siguiendo con el aporte, ahora el mismo amplificador pero con dos mos-fet por rama...más económico en su construcción

Las medidad del pcb: 23,9cm x 12,7cm


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todos comunidad de electronicos quisiera que me ayudaran a implementar la bobina que se utiliza en la QSC 1700 de 2 microhenrios. que tipo de calibre cuantas espiras y el diametro del nucleo de aire, gracias por su atencion de antemano y por su valiosa colaboracion....


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre ya que después hay confusión, la primera vez que me hablaron de inyectores quedé azul  , estos amplificadores son clase G o clase H dependiendo de la forma de onda en el Switched Bus.

Aún en máxima potencia el amplificador sigue utilizando sus ramas de tensión y conmutando entre ellas, es lógico que se caliente más, pero te aseguro que se calienta mucho menos que un clase AB con la misma tensión de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Aún en máxima potencia el amplificador sigue utilizando sus ramas de tensión y conmutando entre ellas, es lógico que se caliente más, pero te aseguro que se calienta mucho menos que un clase AB con la misma tensión de alimentación.


Eso pasa tambien en los Clase G? pense que solo pasaba en los Clase H...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eso pasa tambien en los Clase G? pense que solo pasaba en los Clase H...


 
 Pido disculpas, estaba quivocado

Esto lo leei en la pagina de Yamaha:



> Class H uses a method that switches the voltage level according to the input signal. This can vastly improve output stage heat dissipation when driving with a small signal at low power source. However, as the signal level increases, the system functions in the same way as a Class AB system, and efficiency is lost. Class H is not intended for music signals with wide dynamic ranges.


 
Traduccion con Google:

Clase H utiliza un método que cambia el nivel de tensión de acuerdo a la señal de entrada. Esto puede mejorar enormemente la etapa de salida de disipación de calor cuando se conduce con una pequeña señal en la fuente de baja potencia. Sin embargo, al aumentar el nivel de la señal, el sistema funciona de la misma manera como un sistema de clase AB, y la eficiencia se pierde. Clase H no está diseñado para señales de música con un amplio rango dinámico.


----------



## Juan Jose

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos comunidad de electronicos quisiera que me ayudaran a implementar la bobina que se utiliza en la QSC 1700 de 2 microhenrios. que tipo de calibre cuantas espiras y el diametro del nucleo de aire, gracias por su atencion de antemano y por su valiosa colaboracion....


 
Hola. Esta bobina es muy sencilla de construir, utiliza alambre de 1 mm de diámetro y enrollas 20 vueltas alrededor de una mecha o forma de 10 mm de diámetro. Pelas las puntas y listo. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Me paso lo mismo que a ti cuando lei inyectores, desconcierto total, me fijo en los manuales de servicio de esa marca(tengo casi todos) y lo que veo es un amplificador clase H, esto no es nuevo, el primer amplificador comercial en clase H lo vi publicado en un anuncio alla por los 80' y una editorial dado ese lanzaminto hizo un muy completo informe sobre esa clase de amplificadores, es decir son casi 30 años ya...... y muchos no saben que existe, y mucho menos como trabaja, prueba de ello es Numerososo equipos Aiwa, Sony, etc que me llegan a diario, porque no pueden hacer funcionar la etapa de salida, por precisamente desconocer como funciona



Si, la verdad no sabia que este tipo de amplificadores su eficiencia era igual a la de los AB a máxima potencia, lo del rango dinámico es apenas lógico.

Saludos


----------



## erick xavier

les dejo el esquema este challeger ms10000 100% probado  esta en eagle..
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

erick xavier dijo:


> les dejo el esquema este challeger ms10000 100% probado  esta en eagle..
> saludos



Por favor, para que tu esquemático sea visible para todos, pásalo a un formato más "general" como el PDF o una Imagen.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por favor, para que tu esquemático sea visible para todos, pásalo a un formato más "general" como el PDF...


Hecho 

Saludos


----------



## erick xavier

saludos
ee pues anteriormente habia hablado de que por que no lo habia pasado a pdf o una imgen pues solamente lo se imprimir  en una impresora laser.todavia no tengo conocimiento de pasarlo a pdf o a una imagen.
este amplificado trabaja a de 70-+vdc hata los 77-+ con esos voltajes lo he probado
suena super b*IE*n puede trabajar de 8 transistores hasta 12 transistores 2sc5200 y su complemento.
aui les deja la board en eagle claro esta.
gracias


----------



## Cacho

Las resistencias de emisor se encargan de esa parte con el feedback local que generan. La única forma de que se vaya al cuerno todo es que uno (o un grupo) de los transistores tenga una ganancia ridículamente baja (digamos, 6) contra la de los otros (que tendrán, por poner un número, 90).

Si no hay una disparidad muy grande, no hay drama porque no se quedan sin corriente de base los demás (eso suponiendo que no tengan resistencias de base para limitar lo que "come" cada uno).


Saludos.


----------



## erick xavier

subo algunas fotos de amplificador mio  con el circuito spain lo tengo trabajando con cuatro bajos de 15".


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos Erick, 
una pregunta con cuanto voltaje la tienes trabajando??
Es la SP 1500??
Cuantos transistores tiene??

Saludos
LM


----------



## crazysound

erick xavier dijo:


> subo algunas fotos de amplificador mio con el circuito spain lo tengo trabajando con cuatro bajos de 15".


 
 Hola Erik, lo usás en dos ohms? 

Saludos...


----------



## erick xavier

saludos 
@libardo-m la spain 1500 la tengo trabajando con los voltajes 80-+ con 14 transistores y trabaja lo mas de bien.
@crazysound 100% probado en 2Ω no hay sobrecalentamiento ni nada calienta lo normal.


----------



## tony850412

Hola ke tal me encontre un amplificador con un LM3886TF tiene muy pocos componentes,
mi pregunta es ¿creen que funcione? como que se muy sencillo. les dejo el link

http://asterixelectronica.com/AMPLIFICADOR_50W.html

Gracias


----------



## erick xavier

@samuelson los parlantes de 15" son spain 1000 pero te dejo una imagen  con sus detalles.
@arthas el transformador no es standar y el amp del transformador es unos 15 amp, la altura y el ancho del transformador es de 16cmx16cm;el calibre del alambre es numero 12


----------



## Juan Jose

tony850412 dijo:


> Hola ke tal me encontre un amplificador con un LM3886TF tiene muy pocos componentes,
> mi pregunta es ¿creen que funcione? como que se muy sencillo. les dejo el link
> 
> http://asterixelectronica.com/AMPLIFICADOR_50W.html
> 
> Gracias


 
Fabricalo con confianza!. Es un integrado muy utilizado y anda muy bien!_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228192/ _ 

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## jorge morales

por aca le dejo a su consideracion esta pagina con varios amplificadores completos, saludos desde chis. mex. http://zosilnovace.eu/Tranzistorove_zosilnovace.htm


----------



## audiobis

gracias compañero en cuanto a la fuente me referia que es de +90 y -90 es mucho voltaje o esta bien


----------



## erick xavier

@audiobis no es mucho voltaje puedes probar spain  o qsc1700


----------



## lucalorito

Se ve mal por que el foro no deja subir de más tamaño que 1024x768..Sí...los fet canal j y n son Toshiba,no sé si podría haber reemplazos,supongo que sí..subo un rar con todo incluido lista de materiales querqus10.y a ver si entre todos somos capaces..saludos


----------



## Quercus

AHORA SI, perfecto, he estado consultando y aqui se consiguen todos los semiconductores. 
Para que no tengamos problemas con el tema, ya que este hilo es para fotos, lo mejor seria antes de que lo alarguemos mas, que  algun moderador abriera un hilo nuevo o lo pasara a "diagramas  amplificadores"
Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Algunos reemplazos de transistores 

2sk170 : 2SK43, 2SK121, 2SK163, 2SK186 ... 187
2sj74 : 2N5021
2SC2705 : BF 297 ... 299, BF ​​422 (A), 2SC3467 ... 69
2SA1145 : 2SA1124, 2SA1281, 2SA1285A, 2SA1482
2SC2240 : 2SC2362, 2SC2389, 2SC2459, 2SC2631 ... 32
2SA970 : 2SA1038, 2SA1049, 2SA1123, 2SA1136
2SD669 : 2SC3117
2SC5171 : 2SC3298A, 2SC4159, 2SC4883A
2SA1930 : 2SA1306A, 2SA1606, 2SA1859A


----------



## lucalorito

Ok...ese tutorial lo conseguí de un forista de un foro americano..yo no he comprado el kit si no sólo las pcb´s...investigando he visto que hay una versión del pcb que lleva efectivamente una zona marcada para cortocicuitar pero la mía no.Yo he ajustado todo como dice ahí,es decir conseguir con el trim wr1 2.5v a través de R3, ajustar wr2 para conseguir oV. en la salida de altavoz (como mi placa lleva protección le aplico 15V c.a.para activar el relé)..luego wr3 para que sobre R22 caiga meno de 0,5 V. (importante)..finalmente se conectan los finales (yo lo hago de dos en dos,manía mía) y se ajusta la corriente de reposo de estos (10Mv sobre las R´s de emisor).así lo he hecho y me funciona a la perfección..yo lo alimento con trafos toroidales de 350w cada uno 6x10.000uf 80V. diodos de commutación rápida...por cierto, se calienta muy poco incluso a buenos niveles de potencia.
Bueno edito para subir una foto de la versión con puntos "c" y "d" que  mi placa no trae y también decir que lo alimento con +-50 V.Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Me parece que los puntos son los que he marcado, pero, échenle un vistazo y confirmamos, puedo estar equivocado.
  Lucalorito, 180w alimentándolo con +50-50v.  a 8ohmios me parece mucho, a 4 ohmios  seria mas normal, impresión mia.
  ¿Es el voltaje recomendado?


----------



## Tacatomon

Son 180W @ 4Ohms. Cuadra más la estimación.


----------



## lucalorito

Tacatomon dijo:


> Son 180W @ 4Ohms. Cuadra más la estimación.


Podria ser..la medición se hizo en el laboratorio de un amigo...según él la carga ficticia era de 8Ω..pero no lo puedo asegurar...querqus no podría decirte si es así o no..a ver si alguien más experto te lo puede confirmar..de todos modos con el esquema que tenemos se puede ajustar sin problema..quizás si alguien se atreve a simularlo saldríamos de dudas.

Ah..me olvidaba...recomendado son de 35a55V.


----------



## Quercus

Un poco de tiempo y probarlo, si todo va bien posteo todo.
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Si las caracteristicas de los sanken 2SA1294  y 2SC3263 son bien parejos, y si se habla de los jfet, lo que he visto en el mercado es el 2sk246, 2sj103 con pines diferentes, otros no existentes serian los 2sk240 2sj75 sin mencionar los antiguos  2sk389 2sj109 , los demas bjt son reemplazables.


----------



## arquimedesw

Buenas..... gente este es mi primer post y quiero felicitarlos por este exelente foro del cual he aprendido un monton. he estado buscando un buen amplificador de unos 300w que no sea muy complicado o costoso. me gusto el melody en sus versiones 200 y 400w. pero antes de armarlo quisiera escuchar su opinion sobre este diagrama interesante en btl para 300w de la misma gente. 

saludos!!!


----------



## Diego German

Crimson yo tengo unos sanken darlington FN1016 FP1016 quiero armar un amplificador estereo ya que tengo dos de cada uno y me preguntaba si talvez tienes algun esqematico  que utilice estos y si lo tenes seria  exelente 

saludos...


----------



## crimson

Hola Diego Germán, los he visto alguna vez, muy buenos transistores, el nombre comercial es:
http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/37949/SANKEN/2SB1587.html
Habría que probar de modificar éste, en vez de TIP31/TIP35 y TIP32/TIP36 usar pares Darlington. En cuanto pueda lo experimento con TIP142/147 a ver qué pasa. Sé que es necesario atacar las bases con resistencias de 470 ohm, porque tienen tendencia a oscilar. Lo voy a tener en cuenta. 
Electromecánico, y si... te da cierta cosita dejarlos ir... pero al menos me acostumbré a sacarles fotos, ¡¡sabés la cantidad de cosas que se fueron sin recuerdos!!. Saludos C


----------



## Diego German

crimson dijo:


> Hola Diego Germán, los he visto alguna vez, muy buenos transistores, el nombre comercial es:
> http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/37949/SANKEN/2SB1587.html
> Habría que probar de modificar éste, en vez de TIP31/TIP35 y TIP32/TIP36 usar pares Darlington. En cuanto pueda lo experimento con TIP142/147 a ver qué pasa. Sé que es necesario atacar las bases con resistencias de 470 ohm, porque tienen tendencia a oscilar. Lo voy a tener en cuenta.
> Electromecánico, y si... te da cierta cosita dejarlos ir... pero al menos me acostumbré a sacarles fotos, ¡¡sabés la cantidad de cosas que se fueron sin recuerdos!!. Saludos C



Gracias por responder crimson la verdad seria bueno probar 
Estube revisando este ciruito y parece bueno que opinas de este 
Estaba pensando solo poner un transistor por rama para poder armarlo stereo...

saludos...


----------



## crimson

Hola Diego Germán, hoy en día ese amplificador es muy sencillo y presenta algunos defectos, como por ejemplo, la fuente de corriente del par diferencial es una imple resistencia, un colector del par va a -45V y el otro colector va al driver, lo que hace que trabaje desbalanceado, generando distorsión. Para hacer un amplificador totalmente discreto tendrías que hacer uno como éste:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dor-40w-hifi-saber-electronica-n-250-a-14779/
donde vemos que el par diferencial está bien tratado, esto es, una fuente de corriente constante a transistor y un espejo de corriente para equilibrar las corrientes del par diferecnial, traba´jando equilibrado, incluso con un driver "liviano". 
Otra opción es usar un integrado, como en el PA300, donde todo esto está ya solucionado y encapsulado. Mi idea es conectar los darlington como en el dibujo, reemplazando los TIP31+TIP35 por transistores darlington. Apenas pueda lo pruebo. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego German dijo:


> Gracias por responder crimson la verdad seria bueno probar
> Estube revisando este ciruito y parece bueno que opinas de este ........


Este es similar, pero mejor:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/300-w-rms-4-ohm-darlington-amplifier-17802/


----------



## Quercus

Ya consegui que funcione, revisando el esquematico  vi un error que me hizo rectificar algunas pistas después de montado. Lo monte con resistencias de carbón, no  quería gastar de metalfilm sin saber si iba a funcionar, tenia todas las necesarias excepto las de 75H( hice paralelos) las de potencia son de 0.33H en vez  de 0,22H, los transistores son todos los recomendados menos los 2sa970 y 2sc2240, tenia  2sa872A y 2sc1775A, compatibles  perfectamente . 
  Las indicaciones de cacho son muy utiles para el ajuste, están en el  post  2384.
  Lo estoy alimentando con  +50-50 altavoces de 4ohmios y el sonido es *Expectacular*, como decía lucalorito, muy claro, con un bajo nítido y definido, muy agradable de escuchar, la verdad es que ha merecido la pena.


----------



## zopilote

quercus10 dijo:


> Ya consegui que funcione, revisando el esquematico  vi un error que me hizo rectificar algunas pistas después de montado.


Si me intrigaba mucho en el esquematico esa parte, por lo que de deje sin conectar esa parte de la resistencias de 33 ohmios con la salida. Y en verdad me entran mucho mas inquietud. No era que ese punto se conectaba para probar sin los transistores de potencia y luego se desconectaba.


----------



## Quercus

Hola zopilote, efectivamente, si  haces la conexión como estaba en el primer plano no funciona, fijate donde  conectan  las resistencias de 33H entre la realimentación y los mosfet, puesto así  los  estos vuelan(los mios lo hicieron) en cambio si lo conectas de la forma que yo lo hice despues, los drivers conectan a traves de esas resistencias directamente a la salida por lo que si das tensión  sin los transistores de potencia, funciona amplificando con  poco volumen. 
*Yo lo tengo asi conectado y funciona maravillosamente*. Otro detalle caliente poco, le tengo un radiador de prueba  que no es el adecuado y no coge mucha temperatura, en otras pruebas con amplificadores de una potencia parecida casi siempre he tenido que poner un ventilador al poco de estar funcionando.
  A lo mejor me paso de mal pensado, pero esta PCB se vende en un kit, ¿no crees que si el esquematico está bien, es dar muchas opciones a quien quiera montarlo sin comprarlo…?
  Se me olvidaba, bonita placa.


Gracias por los comentarios cacho, lucalorito

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola zopilote, efectivamente, si  haces la conexión como estaba en el primer plano no funciona, fijate donde  conectan  las resistencias de 33H entre la realimentación y los mosfet, puesto así  los  estos vuelan(los mios lo hicieron) en cambio si lo conectas de la forma que yo lo hice despues, los drivers conectan a traves de esas resistencias directamente a la salida por lo que si das tensión  sin los transistores de potencia, funciona amplificando con  poco volumen.
> *Yo lo tengo asi conectado y funciona maravillosamente*. Otro detalle caliente poco, le tengo un radiador de prueba  que no es el adecuado y no coge mucha temperatura, en otras pruebas con amplificadores de una potencia parecida casi siempre he tenido que poner un ventilador al poco de estar funcionando.
> A lo mejor me paso de mal pensado, pero esta PCB se vende en un kit, ¿no crees que si el esquematico está bien, es dar muchas opciones a quien quiera montarlo sin comprarlo…?
> Se me olvidaba, bonita placa.
> 
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios cacho, lucalorito
> 
> Saludos


Totalmente de acuerdo con los dos..desde luego es sospechoso que los dos esquemáticos (de dos vendedores diferentes) estén mal..por cierto,comentan estos que el esquemático es de origen Accuphase (marca Japonesa de muy alta gama) pero más bien es de inspiración sansui que fueron los inventores del famoso "diamond differential"..investigando he visto esta placa en la que dice inspirarse,pero es mos-fet..y el resto de circuito tampoco se parece mucho..????

Por cierto Zopilote..bonita placa... otra forma de situar los finales..¿podrías publicarla?
Gracias a todos por la acogida de este ampli.

Este es otro...se ve fatal pero se aprecian transistores bipolares..¿será este el esquema?


----------



## Ratmayor

lucalorito dijo:


> Este es otro...se ve fatal pero se aprecian transistores bipolares..¿será este el esquema?


Es un Accuphase y usa MosFETs , si no me equivoco es un E240 (El aleman me anda acosando ultimamente) en el foro postee el diagrama de un E210 que me gustaría armar, pero esos FETs raros no los consigo ni se con que reemplazarlos


----------



## lucalorito

El segundo que puse despues no es mos-fet..o eso creo


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es un Accuphase y usa MosFETs , si no me equivoco es un E240 (El aleman me anda acosando ultimamente) en el foro postee el diagrama de un E210 que me gustaría armar, pero esos FETs raros no los consigo ni se con que reemplazarlos



 Hola ratmayor, he mirando si hay reemplazos y no me sale ninguno, lo siento, aparte de los mosfet, que aqui si se consiguen, hay otro componente raro en el esquematico  una especie de diodo zener enfrentado que no se que puede ser, en el datasheet no lo he encontrado solo esta RD8.2E datasheet 
 Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Estos modelos de etapa diferencial si que estan abundando en la red, el kit tiene el mombre de M8 (Diferencial Diamond ), estan tambien sus hermanos menores el M7 y el M6. Y los de salida mosfet el M1-MOS FET, muchos le dicen que son del mismo creador del KSA50 (quien sabe).
  En cuanto al progreso del mi armado estoy esperando si me tienen noticias de los fet que pedi,
ya sea los K170/J74 ,K366/J107,K246/j103 y los BJTs.
  Y de los mosfet que mensionan en  la E210, yo tengo unos cuantos, son mosfet laterales y tenian el mismo precio de un K1058. Tenia esto cuando rescate los archivos de mi vieja pc.
En algunos esquemas los K214/j77 son reemplazados por transistores N y P.


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos , les cuento que arme el amplifiacdor de 100 w de la primera página, y me funciona de maravilla , tengo funcionanado en puente para un bajo de vehiculo , obviamente lo arme con la fuente dc-dc.

Ahora quiero hacer algo mas grande,  en la pgina 4 alguien publico un amplifcador mosfet con 10 transistores de potencia y mas o menos 60 voltios simetricos ,  lo que quiero saber es que tan recomendable es armar este ampliifcador , quiero para un bajo de carro , claro lo armaré con una fuente dc-dc de 12v a 60 voltios simetricos. Ahí les adjunto el diagrama , gracias desde ya por la ayuda que me brindaran.


----------



## Quercus

Despues de probarlo varios días a 8H y 4H con una fuente de 1000w que marcaba 57,5+57,5v en carga, decidi estrujarlo un poco mas, le puse resistencias de carga para poder darle toda la caña que se podía, sin que me echen del barrio, observando que todo funciono perfectamente aquí posteo el amplificador Diamond differential.

Sobre sus características ya se hablo mas atrás de ellas, solo decir que el amplificador me ha satisfecho plenamente. En esta PCB ya esta corregido y verificado el fallo del esquematico además hay algunos cambios menores por lo que se ve un mosfet J74 volteado con respecto a mi placa, fue al cambiar la resistencia de 75H de sitio y dejarlo mas ordenado, por lo demás es la misma placa que yo tengo funcionando.

Como había dicho mas atras,  Cacho hizo un mini tutorial para ajustarlo.
Espero que se animen a construirlo pues la verdad lo merece , alimentado a +55-55 estimados unos 130W a 8 ohmios. 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!!
Tengo una muy simple consulta para hacerles.
Para un subwoofer, que es mas eficiente? un filtro activo o uno pasivo?. He probado el activo de construyasuvideorockola pero deja pasar un poco las frecuencias agudas y medias, minimamente, pero se notan. 

Solo eso. Gracias de antemano!

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Un filtro electrónico hace más eficientemente su trabajo. ¿Demasiados "Agudos" en la salida del Sub? Frecuencia de corte mal realizada.

Hay un control de Subwoofer rodando por el foro, muy recomendable. Te vas a dar cuenta de él por ser  de la revista Elektor.


----------



## mariano22

Tacatomon gracias por responder. Estube revisando un poco el filtro y voy a probarlo bien cuanddo tenga el bafle armado, paara sacar conclusiones mas certeras y realizar los ajustes si fuera necesario.

Les paso a mostrar una foto de la ubicacion de la placa del ampli (que incluye el amplificador, el filtro pasa bajo y la fuente).  Queria preguntarle si esta bien la distancia entre la placa y el trafo, ya que he leido que su cercania a la placa, puede causar ruido. Lo puse a esa distancia (la mayor posible) ya que tengo los agujeros hechos de antes.




Solamente eso.
Gracias a todos por su atención!
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Quizás ruido por emisión de los transformadores no encuentres... Pero si eso que se alcanza a ver es el filtrado, vas a tener que mejorarlo muuucho. Usa Este tema para guiarte y lograr la fuente casi "perfecta".

Lindo montaje!
Saludos!!!


----------



## ivanjoe

cual me recomendarian tengo dos bajos de 250rms,este me llamo la atencion porque tengo casi todos los componentes y ademas tambien consegui sus versiones para expandirlo a  600,800 ó 1000rms por canal; puede ser que a alguien del foro le interese


----------



## Juan Jose

ivanjoe dijo:


> cual me recomendarian tengo dos bajos de 250rms,este me llamo la atencion porque tengo casi todos los componentes y ademas tambien consegui sus versiones para expandirlo a 600,800 ó 1000rms por canal; puede ser que a alguien del foro le interese


 
Hola. Del foro yo te recomeindo el PA300 y sus versiones de 90 y de 40 watts que muy amablemente compartió CRIMSON. 

PROBADO, 300 watts en 4 ohms. 

Diseño comprobado. 

Placa funcionando. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## ivanjoe

Aqui estan la foto de la PCB del Blazer 300W RMS Monoblock  





aqui esta el de 600w


----------



## zopilote

Si se giraran los transistores TIP sobre su colector, entonces escajaria bien con lo que sale en los esquemas Qsc. Me pregunto por que lo pusieron así, si es un sitio tecnico y de paga.

Y para panda, un poco del susodicho amplificador, como miembro premium de Foros de Electronica.


----------



## palomo

Esta es la etapa darlington que no figura en el PCB, Oscar los monto junto con los de salida por comodidad.

Espero y te sirva

Saludos


----------



## Luigiman

Este es el diagrama del equipo Crown shc5500

Este es el diagrama del equipo crown SHC5500 que utiliza los integrados de salida STK031


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ivanjoe , para aumentar la potencia tenés que :

1) - Aumentar la tensión de la salida.*

2) - Aumentar la corriente de salida. #

* El amplificador fué diseñado para una tensión de funcionamiento específica , se puede quizás aumentarla un poco , pero nada te garantiza el resultado (distorsión , explosión , etc) . Si aumentás la tensión vas a necesitar más corriente.

# Para aumentar la corriente , o lo que te dije arriba , o disminuis la impedancia del parlante. Entonces le agregás más transistores . . . ? Cuantos ¿ Los que quieras así trabajan bien bien fresquitos  . El tema es que los drivers fueron diseñados para excitar a los de salida y van a funcionar hasta cierta cantidad , entonces te pueden quedar tus 22 transistores excitados muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy pobremente .

Consejo , si querés un amplificador de 500 Watts , directamente armate uno diseñado para eso y no te pongas a remendar .

Saludos !


----------



## david2009

alguien armo este circuito de construyasuvideorocola

es de 250 wat nuevo en esta pagina


----------



## zopilote

david2009 dijo:


> alguien armo este circuito de construyasuvideorocola
> 
> es de 250 wat nuevo en esta pagina






  Revise el amplificador, el pcb esta correcto, pero el diagrama tiene un error, esta situado en los transitores 2N5551 y 2N5401 las resistencias de 220 ohmios estan mal ubicada, bueno solo es en el pdf que muestran, por lo  demás todo esta correcto.



Etolipoz


adjunto circuito como deberia estar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

david2009 dijo:
			
		

> porque abrian de poner un diagrama incorrecto en un componente?


 

O por error involuntario . . . *h*errar es *h*umano  o a veces lo hacen de hdp los que al mismo tiempo los venden como kit , comprás el kit , funciona , no lo comprás y te falla


----------



## pedro1958

zopilote dijo:


> Revise el amplificador, el pcb esta correcto, pero el diagrama tiene un error, esta situado en los transitores 2N5551 y 2N5401 las resistencias de 220 ohmios estan mal ubicada, bueno solo es en el pdf que muestran, por lo  demás todo esta correcto.
> 
> 
> 
> Etolipoz
> 
> 
> adjunto circuito como deberia estar.


 si estas el lo cierto...
el circuito original si esta  mal, pero solo afecta que no funcione el limite de corriente 
que se genera en las resistencias de los emisores de los de salida ,al estar las resistencias de 220 ohms entre base y emisor no sensan la corriente de los de salida , y si las ponen bien solo pasaran ,aprox 5.45 amperes maximo antes de que este circuito apague los de salida 

YO en lo personal eliminaria este circuito , no me gustan los limitadores de corriente , en amplificadores , igual no protejen realmente , pues cortan abruptamente la señal en caso de algun bajeo profundo , bueno eso es otro tema .

saludos 
Pedro.


----------



## Ratmayor

Divagando por el Internet me topé con este pequeño amplificador, lo que mas me llamo la atención aparte de sus características es la forma en que maneja los transistores finales y el circuito de BIAS...


Diagrama Esquemático​ 
​ 
PCB Layout​ 
*Caracteristicas:*
Potencia: 85W/8Ω
Rango de frencuencias: 4Hz ~ 73kHz
Distorsión Armonica Total (THD): 0.003% (20Hz 16kHz) - 0.008% 20 kHz.
Distorsión por intermodulación (TIM): 0.002%
Slew rate: 50V/us
Damping factor: 650​


----------



## Quercus

Ratmayor dijo:


> Divagando por el Internet me topé con este pequeño amplificador, lo que mas me llamo la atención aparte de sus características es la forma en que maneja los transistores finales y el circuito de BIAS...



 Es un amplificador del Dr. Jagodic con unas caracteristicas de primer nivel como siempre.

Algunos montajes del mismo


----------



## Ratmayor

quercus10 dijo:


> Es un amplificador del Dr. Jagodic con unas caracteristicas de primer nivel como siempre.


Me puse a buscar sobre el Dr. Jagodic y me salio fue un psiquiatra 


quercus10 dijo:


> Algunos montajes del mismo


Ya has montado ese ampli? llama mucho la atención, esos transistores Sanken siempre han tenido mis respetos


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me puse a buscar sobre el Dr. Jagodic y me salio fue un psiquiatra ........



http://bas.elitesecurity.org/


----------



## Quercus

No lo he montado, es uno de los que tengo en tareas pendientes
Te iba a poner el enlace pero fogonazo va en F1 y yo en utilitario.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Me puse a buscar sobre el Dr. Jagodic y me salio fue un psiquiatra



Me acaba de enviar un correo el Dr. Jagodic para que te diga que el no es psiquiatra ...se ha tomado con humor lo que has dicho...
le he explicado que ya lo sabes.
Saludos


----------



## djmauman

ialvega dijo:


> de nuevo yo ahora les traigo las fotos de este de 350 w pero quiero que alguien me informe cual es la referencia de los transistores que estan en la parte delantera que creo que es la parte de proteccion y la del diodo que si no estoy mal debe ser de 24 v si esto es asi gracisa y la misma si este amplificadore se pone en marcha igual que los demas que tienen dos trimer uno bias y el otro offset gracias por sus repuestas y bueno esperando con ancias para poder meterle candela para ver si explota o que ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja atte Ivan


 
Amigo Ialvega quisiera hacerte una pregunta con respecto al amplificador Nmos 350 que vos armaste , ¿ te funciono la etapa ? que inconvenientes tuvistes al armar el amplificador ?


----------



## ialvega

djmauman dijo:


> Amigo Ialvega quisiera hacerte una pregunta con respecto al amplificador Nmos 350 q vos armastes te funciono la etapa??? q inconvenientes tuvistes al armar el  amplificador ¿?¿



bueno mi amigo djmauman, te comento algo de que funciono si, pero solamente lo puse con 2 transistores y ahora por tiempo lo he dejado tirado pero funciona, cuando tenga tiempo lo instalo con cuatro transistores, detodas maneras simulalo. chao


----------



## Mario Mota

Hola a todos
Es la primera vez que poner la información en el foro, entonces descupe errores porque estoy usando el traductor de Google.
El amplificador en cuestión es simple y con un rango de tensión entre el poder de 40V y 110 V en el circuito y aumentar los transistores de salida tienen el poder de 400W hasta 6000W Clase AB y trabaja 2Ω.
Se sigue el esquema básico y funciona sin necesidad de pre-establecido, entonces se convierte en lógico que nescessário ajustar la corriente de reposo, según corresponda.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/69904383.jpg/

simple y funcional, para los que empiezan
Ver el archivo adjunto AMPLI_X.pdf

PCI sugerenciaVer el archivo adjunto AMPLI_X1.pdf


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, queria preguntar, si alguien me puede decir si habria algún problema, ¿en sustituir los de diodos zener de 40v de la spain1500 posteada por Oscar Monsalvo?, lo que sucede es que no puedo conseguir de ese voltaje, sólo encuentro de 39v.


----------



## Mario Mota

0002 Hola, no hay problema desalojarlos del diodo Zener 40v de 39V en el otro. La variación de la tensión es mínima y la corriente de polarización de los transistores funciona a la perfección.

El amplificador mismo principio o polarización.
Ver el archivo adjunto appotek_ak5500_power.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS

Incluso si gastás dos monedas más , podés ponerle 4 zeners de a dos en antiserie , sumás casi el volt que te falta (sin importancia) y lo estabilizás termicamente 

Saludos !


----------



## 0002

DOSMETROS, intente hacer más o menos un esquema de lo que dijiste de antiparalelo, entonces ¿te refieres a esto?.

No se por que me parece algo extraño, pero igual si funciona lo probaremos .

Edit: ¿entonces te referías a esto?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

0002 dijo:


> DOSMETROS, intente hacer más o menos un esquema de lo que dijiste de antiparalelo, entonces ¿te refieres a esto?.
> 
> No se por que me parece algo extraño, pero igual si funciona lo probaremos .
> 
> Edit: ¿entonces te referías a esto?
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 60979
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 




Así está perfecto


----------



## 0002

Entonces estaremos probando que sucede con la modificación, como haré dos placas una estará así y la otra no, y verificaré que onda con la modificación, aunque ahora cabe preguntar, las mejoras que podría aportar con estabilidad térmica y ¿? ó ¿solo eso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hace falta reformar la placa , ponés un díodo en cada agujerito y luego los unís entre ellos


----------



## samuelson

Esta tarjeta trabaja perfectamente hasta con zeners de 39 v sin problema


----------



## 0002

naa modificar, la placa sería un trabajo de más innecesario , además lo de soldarlos es lo más ideal además que le dan un toque especial , buen dato ese de samuelson. Se agradecen los aportes, muchas gracias, en cuanto tenga algo listo les muestro fotos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Sr Cacho quiero comentarle que ya solucioné lo de la Spain 1500 del Sr Oscar Monsalvo. muy buen amplificador , lo probé con 8 transistores 4 por rama y suena perfectamente, lo alimenté con 62v mas 62v .

Nuevamente gracias al Sr Oscar Monsalvo ya que todos sus drivers amps suenan muy bien y son magnificos aportes para esta comunidad. cuando pueda subo fotos. gracias al foro en total . saludos TECNIMIX Venezuela.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Buenas... pues les comento que primero tenia un componente nuevo (bd139) que de fábrica es npn y  me vino pnp, segundo le cambie los condensadores de 68pf por 120 y listo, mi gran enrredo era que como los componentes eran nuevos pues estaba confiado de todos ellos, y me di cuenta al desarmar otra placa driver de otro modelo y colocar los componentes que ya estaban funcionando, desde luego me arranco sin problemas y luego medi todos los transistores pre drivers y encontre la manzana podrida del monton)  (el gran bd139) remarcado. saludos!


Pues aquí está lo prometido. Saludoss!


----------



## razorclaus

La primera foto que subí es del driver ladelec, es el que tenia instalado anteriormente y que ahora retire para probar la spain, lo raro que con este driver no me pasaba esto, el ruido era apenas perceptible solo con el oido pegado al cono del parlante, y no era un humm sino un zzzzz, bue aca les dejo todas las fotos que tome, seguramente algo se me paso haber si se les ocurre algo.

Para la entrada de señal use RCA (sin aislar las masas de las fichas del chasis) +cable de micrófono directo a los pote (50k log), use uno para cada canal, osea mono. En la prueba ya todo montado puse en corto la entrada directo de la placa driver y el humm disminuye pero sigue estando presente y bastante evidente. Creo que ya les comente que en pruebas preliminares, con todos los bleca afuera este humm no existía, en ese momento con la entrada del ampli en corto cero ruido a la salida.


----------



## crimson

A mí me pasó algo parecido, lo solucioné aislando el transformador de poder, que lo tenía atornillado al gabinete. Le puse una placa de pertinax y lo atornillé usando niples de transistores y arandelas de cartón. Quedó la chapa del transformador aislada eléctricamente del chassis, y se fue el ruido, que era provocado porque el gabinete hacía de espira del trafo. Por ahí ayuda... Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> Quedó la chapa del transformador aislada eléctricamente del chassis, y se fue el ruido, *que era provocado porque el gabinete hacía de espira del trafo*.


   
Que bruta fuga de campo que tenía ese trafo!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimson

Cuando se me da por hacer algo para mí me juego y uso transformadores de Yali, que están en Paraná al 200,  o si queda algún Surelco en Alamtec, esos son buenos, no dan ningún problema. El drama empieza cuando uso algúno de recuperación, de alguna potencia quemada, de la cual aprovechamos algún componente. En esta que te comento el hummm era bastante insufrible, y honestamente no sabía para qué lado agarrar, ¿los diodos?, ¿los electrolíticos?. Se me dió por probar con una fuente externa y andaba lo más bien. Luego probé con la fuente que estaba usando en el ampli por afuera y también funcionó ok. Puse el transformador en el gabinete, por medio de un aislante y ningún problema, ahí me avivé lo del lazo de masa... ¿estaría el transformador hecho con chapas de lata de arvejas..? Saludos C


----------



## 0002

Hola gente, he armado la placa de la spain 1500, utilizando transistores MJ21193 y MJ21194 como transistores de potencia, y revisando he llegado a toparme con la duda de la conexión de los transistores de potencia del driver y la salida, hice un esquema de como deberían ir los transistores según yo. Me encantaría me corrigieran si estoy mal.

Otra duda, en esquemas de potencias profecionales, he visto que las bases de los transistores de potencia llevan una resistencia, cosa que hasta ahora he revisado y no se si este diseño en particular deba llevarlas. Imagino que si, pero en ese caso, ¿podría decirme alguien donde tengo que referirme, para saber como calcularlas?


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Hola muchachos , espero esten bien , bueno me siento muy contento con este gran foro y su gente , asi que empesaran mis preguntas y aportes para los que les interesen mis amplificadores clonados y muy sencillos , de poca potencia pero buena calidad y bajos voltajes aunque tienen unos añitos conmigo , pues quiero compartirlos poco a poco con ustedes . Saludos


----------



## palomo

Technimix ese amplificador en mi pais salio un poco diferente, mucho chasis para lo que lleva en el interior el que no lo conozca lo ve y piensa que es una gran maquina pero no, para los que no quieran mucha potencia y apenas esten empezando a montar amplificadores de mediana potencia este es una buena opcion asi que esperamos el resto de la informacion (diagrama, posicion de los componentes, voltajes).

Saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

mcou dijo:
			
		

> estoy contigo palomo una ves yo tenia ese ampli asi mismo original dice que es de 800w pero en verdad no lo es.



i muchachos, la verdad ese ampli es de 300w a 4 ohms por canal, pero la proteccion que tienen esos amplis son mas efectiva que cualquier otro, les digo por que esos amplis me dieron para comprar qsc y otros amplis, los vendi y aun no tienen quejas, jamas se an quemado o algo por el estilo y les repito amigos, la proteccion es buenisima lastima que sean de mediana potencia, copie varios pero sin la proteccion ya que algunos componentes eran un poco dificil de encontrar, les hablo de 8 añitos atras  y por eso copie el canal que no tiene proteccion. saludos 

miren el dibujo de componentes hecho a mano del 2002 o 2003. no recuerdo exactamente


----------



## Neybero

Technimix,`puedo saber a cual de los diagramas te refieres, en que seccion o pagina puedo conseguirlo?


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Neybero dijo:


> Technimix,`puedo saber a cual de los diagramas te refieres, en que seccion o pagina puedo conseguirlo?



hola Neybero, me refiero al amplificador pyramid pa800x la verdad nunca eh tenido ese diagrama, solo copie la tarjeta y una vez que arme la primera de hay copie todas las demas, tengo un pcb rediseñado por mi por que el que les muestro al principio lo copie a mano. seria de mucha ayuda que localizaran un diagrama y asi todos podremos tenerlo para hacer un nuevo pcb o hacer lo que queramos. pronto subire lo que poseo de este ampli para armarlo y asi le den play! saludos 

otra partecita del amp pyramid pa800x 
att: TECHNIMIX venezuela!



Neybero dijo:


> Technimix,`puedo saber a cual de los diagramas te refieres, en que seccion o pagina puedo conseguirlo?[/QUOTE
> 
> segun en club de diagramas esta el esquematico pero no se bajarlo y creo que es pago o algo asi.


----------



## alex candelo q

Aqui les hago el aporte del diagrama del amplificador  pyrami PA600X, PA 800X Y PA1000X para completar el aporte del sr technimix, cualquier duda estare presto para colaborar a los que los quieran armarlos.son los diagramas originales  y funcionan de una ya que los he comprobados con los equipos que me han llegado para reparacion.saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

eso si es un aporte bueno,  solo que es imposible utilizarlo asi   ojala puedas mejorar la calidad de esas imagenes saludos  

Y bueno muchachones no eh tenido mucho tiempo para lo del listado de los componentes, pero para que vean si pueden entender mi listado original de hacen 8 añitos  pues hay se los dejo...  saludos


----------



## alex candelo q

Hola, aqui estan los diagramas en el tamaño original, se me habia olvidado decirles que el diagrama de la piramy pa 600x y 800x solo cambia la cantidad de transistores y una resistencia la que esta en serie con un condensador, en donde se programa la ganancia,por eso notaran que  un canal es diferente al otro la 600x utiliza 2- A 1941 Y 2- C 5198 por canal Y LA 800x utiliza 3- C3907 Y 3- A1516 por canal cualquier inquietud estare disponible para ayudar, saludos.


----------



## Teije

Revisando hoy la pagina de bryston encontre los schematics para muchisimos de sus amplficiadores. El que mas me intereso fue este, dado que tengo ganas de armarme algo simil para mis monitores.



Buenos despues espero postear si arranco algo con esto. Saludos para todos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les dejo los *Quad 303 y Quad 405*


Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les dejo los *Quad 303 y Quad 405*


Quad303: 
Muy loco ese ampli, desde la entrada (a la vieja usanza, sin par diferencial) hasta los drivers en Sziklai para terminar en una cuasicomplementaria... No se va a convertir en mi favorito, pero sí es algo curioso.

El 405 se ve lindo, sólo que no sé qué son los dos ¿integrados? que están ahí. ¿Tenés idea de qué sean?



Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cacho dijo:


> Quad303:
> Muy loco ese ampli, desde la entrada (a la vieja usanza, sin par diferencial) hasta los drivers en Sziklai para terminar en una cuasicomplementaria... No se va a convertir en mi favorito, pero sí es algo curioso.
> 
> El 405 se ve lindo, sólo que no sé qué son los dos ¿integrados? que están ahí. ¿Tenés idea de qué sean?


 
Ese 303 tiene la entrada similar al Fapesa de 40 Watts , que fué la primera potencia que construí a los 16 años  y armé bocha de esas. Y la salida si que es curiosa , porque he vistos salidas de triples Sziklai , pero ésta es poco común .

Si te fijás *abajo a la derecha* del plano del 405 , ahí tenés el detalle de los módulos N1 y N2 , me tomé el atrevimiento de pegarles una fotito de cada aparato en los planos.

Fijate que en valvulares subí otro Quad .

Saludos !

EDITO : Me pisé con ranaway


----------



## pandacba

Ese integradito es una protección tanto en continua como en alterna.
Los Quad son objeto de culto en todo el mundo en especial el 405, hay varias versiones del mismo, es quizas dentro de los de estado solido de la firma el más requerido.

Si le interesa tengo la versión actualizada y mejorada del Quad405

Due el que publicaste es Quad405-II


Este es el Quad 405


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , subila así vemos las diferencias , la que subí es una "versión temprana"


----------



## pandacba

Esta es una de las actualizaciones, antes de decir nada lean y miren atentamente, a la izquierda abajo se puede ampliar para ver en detalle

Mientras veo las otras modificaciones, estas se venden en kits en la actualidad incluyendo una replica del gabinete original























Otras versiones






Una versión rumana




















Cambiando el LM301 por un OPA134




El articulo completo http://www.desmith.net/NMdS/Electronics/QUAD_upgrades.html

Para el que le interese hacer un clon













-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos a todos en el foro y feliz año 2012, me gustaria si puede ser me ayudaran con esta NTE, que en principio suena bien pero al efectuar medidas en la bias me encuentro con lo siguiente: 
Tension de alimentacion + - 96 / 20 Amp.
 offset  2.3 mV DC
El problema me viene cuando mido entre los emisores del driver y GND me da -2.5 mV
Entre las  bases PNP y GND -137 mV
Entre las bases NPN y GND -2.5 mV
Aqui les mando fotos y la simulacion en Proteus
Les ruego hechen un vistazo y me orienten de como salir de este problema 
Muchas gracias por anticipado


----------



## Mat-Corr

bueno aqui les dejo a los que estan pidiendo amplificadores salvajes , esto que me encontre entre mis archivos. para que prueben y me avisen oscar monsalvo y compañeros en barranquilla y por su puesto los grandes conocedores en este foro que se que son muchos.


----------



## aldemarar

carlos correa dijo:


> bueno aqui les dejo a los que estan pidiendo amplificadores salvajes , esto que me encontre entre mis archivos. para que prueben y me avisen oscar monsalvo y compañeros en barranquilla y por su puesto los grandes conocedores en este foro que se que son muchos.



gracias por el aporte pero no se a que te refieres con salvaje por que si es por potencia ese amplificador no es tan potente si te fijas solo usa 6 transistores de potencia por canal


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuando volvió Perón (ex Presidente Argentino) en el año 1976 , se utilizaron 5.000 Watts para sonorizar toda la Plaza de Mayo , toda la Av. de Mayo y toda la Plaza de los dos Congresos , teniendo en cuenta el griterío y el sonido absorbido por los miles de cuerpos humanos . . . Ok ! solo se usaron bocinas exponenciales reentrantes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, nada de graves. Pero se le escuchó perfectamente el discurso 


Saludos !


----------



## YIROSHI

Subo este con sus respectivos valores lo recomiendo excelente Amplificador


----------



## FELIBAR12

YIROSHI dijo:
			
		

> Compañeros dejo un pequeño aporte para este post un muy buen Amplifier y tambien para que lo analicen y depronto se animen a armarlo


 Es parecido al que dejo en el adjunto


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> que modelo es exactamente ese amplificador de 700w



Compañero SERGIOD, es un RM700 (广州市 Guangzhou) de 1.000W Por Canal con Impedancia de 4Ω a 8Ω llega a sus 800W Por Canal pesa 30Kilos ese amplificador no lo exportan a Europa ni America, solo es para Asia pero ese animal funciona al 100% Yo lo clone 2 veces hace mas de 2 años para unos amigos 1 lo tienen hoy en dia botando candela en una DiscoMovil


----------



## el-rey-julien

YIROSHI
 el tr q8 ,cumple la función de ''termometro'' ese va pegado al disipador de los tr de salidas?
Ver el archivo adjunto 66126
y los valores de r 71,72 y 73 ??? 
pd:
   ya los vi son los tres de 5 hom 5 wat


----------



## YIROSHI

el-rey-julien dijo:


> YIROSHI
> el tr q8 ,cumple la función de ''termometro'' ese va pegado al disipador de los tr de salidas?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66126
> y los valores de r 71,72 y 73 ???
> pd:
> ya los vi son los tres de 5 hom 5 wat



Compañero el-rey-jilien, el Q8 2SC2611 es un transistor  planar de triple difundido necesita de un buen disipador un transistor que si puede cumplir esa funcion es el BD139, cualquier duda me comentas compañero


----------



## tupolev

Otro conocido esquema.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tupolev dijo:


> Otro conocido esquema.
> 
> Saludos



Saludos amigo Tupolev, interesante configuración "Full" simétrica.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Bueno,ya que hablan de cosas "grandes" les dejo el diagrama de este http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/powerlight3/2561-QSC-PAR.pdf amplificador


----------



## ranaway

Pequeño aporte el diagrama de 700W modificado (paint) sin la proteccion , si alguien se anima a hacer el PCB sera bienvenido.



Espero que el Sr. Yiroshi no se moleste.

*BOM*

*Resistencias*

R0: 10
R1,R18,R19,R20: 1k
R2,R10: 33k
R3,R4: 33k 1W
R5,R6: 1k5
R7,R13: 10k
R8: 10k 2W
R9: 5k
R11,R12,R14,R15: 100
R16: 15k
R17: 3k3
R21,R22: 33
R23,R24: 220 1W
R25: 33 1W
R26-R39: 10 (14)
R40-R53: r33 5W (14)
R54-R70: n/a
R71-R73: 5 5W (3)

RP1: 2k2


*Caps*

C1: 10uf (e)
C2,C11,C12: 470pf (471)
C3,C4,C5: 100uf (e)
C6: 10pf (100)
C7: 100pf (101)
C8,C14: 100nf (104)
C9,C10: 220pf (221)
C13: n/a


*Diodos*

D1,D2,D3: 4004
d4,D5: 5402

ZD1: 15v


*Transistores*

Q1,Q2: c2383
Q3,Q4,Q10: a1859
Q5,Q6,Q9: c4883
Q7,Q8: c2611
Q11,Q13-Q19:c5200
Q12,Q20-Q26:a1943

L1:?

Si hay algun error corrijanme.

Faltarian los voltajes de los electroliticos y el valor de la inductacia y a soldar...!

Saludos!

Emiliano.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros ya que estan sacando su arsenal y estamos ya que  hablando de dragones bota candela dejo un pequeño aporte para esta excelente comunidad y este gran foro de compañeros, son un par de diagramas algunos conocidos y otros no lo son, subo  2 partes de archivos PDF ya que su Max es de 2Megas,  tambien ahi adjunte la foto de la RM700 clonada espero que les haya gustado y si necesitan algun amplifier en especial me comentan compañeros que con gusto lo aportare para esta comunidad y luego subire un par de PCB


----------



## Edu-D

Aqui tambien un aporte es la cignus de 3500 tipo AB que hice...

Ver el archivo adjunto Cygnus SPA AB.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Cygnus IMPRESO.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Cygnus COMPONENTES.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto Cygnus 3D.pdf


----------



## ranaway

Edu-D dijo:


> Aqui tambien un aporte es la cignus de 3500 tipo AB que hice...



Hola Amigo Cygnus, por lo que veo hay un par de errores en el diseño de componetes y/o en el esquematico, en el PDF de componentes hay un a1964 de la segunda etapa marcado como a1943 ya que el encapsutado es el que refiere el esquema asumo que es un error de tipeo, ahora en el mismo pdf tenes como driver el par c5200/a1943 y en el esquema esta el par c5248/a1964, en esta parte ya no se si el diseño es correcto como figura en el esquema o el del PDF citado. Es bastante parecido al conocido leach amp.

Saludos!

Emiliano.


----------



## Edu-D

Ya se a que te refieres creo que al ponerles los nombres al encapsulado el transistor antes de los driver es A1984 en ves de A1943 y los driver eso depende del gusto de uno yo les puse esos.... Igual subi el diagrama y puedes ver los componentes....


----------



## ranaway

Edu-D dijo:


> Ya se a que te refieres creo que al ponerles los nombres al encapsulado el transistor antes de los driver es A1984 en ves de A1943 y los driver eso depende del gusto de uno yo les puse esos.... Igual subi el diagrama y puedes ver los componentes....



Muy bien, gracias por el aporte, potencia y tension las tendras a mano? calculo que estara entregando 800WRMS a 4 ohms por canal con +/- 90 VCC

Contanos tu experiencia Edu, a que la tenias conectada a los bajos o a los medios/altos?

Saludos!

Emiliano.


----------



## Edu-D

Cignus SPA3500 el transformador utiliza dos secundarios con tab central cada uno con voltajes de 39-0-39 AC... La fuente es de +-110 DC en total....
Entrega el amplificador en Bridge:
8 ohms= 1800W rms
4 ohms= 2300 W rms
2 ohms= 3500 W rms


----------



## palomo

En puente a 2Ω = 3500w    o sea que este amplificador en sistema estereo se puede poner a 1Ω y haciendo cuentas al aire entrega como 1500w por canal, bonito bicho este ampli.


----------



## Fogonazo

guarod dijo:
			
		

> seria bueno que subieras el diagrama para hecharle un vistazo, o almenos dinos en que pagina esta.. saludos....




https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-cygnus-sph-5500-a-55164/


----------



## LUILLIMX

Ver el archivo adjunto 66126

Saludos a todos y a ti Yiroshi ,en particular por los buenos diseños que haces , tengo una preguntita que hice hace rato y me contestaron que estaba aqui pero ne verdad no lo encuentro , se trata de este esquema la salida que pone PRO, creo entender que va a la proteccion, pero a cual pues no se seguirle desde aqui y no veo en todas las pags una ...gracias de antemano ,siguele que eres un muy buen aporte


----------



## YIROSHI

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 66126
> 
> Saludos a todos y a ti Yiroshi ,en particular por los buenos diseños que haces , tengo una preguntita que hice hace rato y me contestaron que estaba aqui pero ne verdad no lo encuentro , se trata de este esquema la salida que pone PRO, creo entender que va a la proteccion, pero a cual pues no se seguirle desde aqui y no veo en todas las pags una ...gracias de antemano ,siguele que eres un muy buen aporte



Gracias por tu comentario LUILLIMIX el PRO lo puedes suprimir asi como muchos Amplifier, el compañero ranaway suprimio el PRO, el diseño lo encuentras aqui:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index137.html#post608813_

Muchas gracias LUILLIMIX espero que te sea de ayuda algun esquema, cualquier duda me comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboro





			
				guarod dijo:
			
		

> muchas grasias por la informacion.... donde esta el diagrama de ese que me ecomiendas,,,...



Con gusto compa Guarod, el diagrama de cual Amplificador necesitas tu dime el nombre del Amplifier y serie y te lo sumistro con mucho gusto compañero


----------



## ranaway

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 66126
> 
> Saludos a todos y a ti Yiroshi ,en particular por los buenos diseños que haces , tengo una preguntita que hice hace rato y me contestaron que estaba aqui pero ne verdad no lo encuentro , se trata de este esquema la salida que pone PRO, creo entender que va a la proteccion, pero a cual pues no se seguirle desde aqui y no veo en todas las pags una ...gracias de antemano ,siguele que eres un muy buen aporte




Amigo LUILLIMX, el Sr Yiroshi comparte mucha informacion acerca de sus trabajos, lo mas importante que tienen sus aportes mas alla de los esquemas y PCBs que ya posteo algunos es la experiencia que tiene en el armado y puesta en funcionamiento de los mismos, yo diria que no le pidamos mas de lo que puede o se le permite compartir, no seria logico que nos de todo servido para comenzar un negocio que a el le ha sido trabajoso construir.
Teniendo el diagrama, lo siguiente es hacer el PCB y probar que funcione como deberia, si tienes algun contratiempo en ese momento seguramente el amigo Yiroshi no tendra problemas en darte una mano. A mi me gustaria poder diseñar el PCB para este ampli en particular pero no tengo las herramientas ni el conocimiento para hacer pcbs de alto rendimiento.

Saludos!

Emiliano.


----------



## jgsonido

Subo el diseño en PCB Wizard, para que lo modifiquen y lo mejoren.


----------



## guarod

aqui,, les dejo este pequeño, mostrito, que encontre,,  para que lo analizen, vota como 600wtts,, espero que les sirva,, saludos.....


----------



## jgsonido

guarod dijo:


> aqui,, les dejo este pequeño, mostrito, que encontre,,  para que lo analizen, vota como 600wtts,, espero que les sirva,, saludos.....


 
Anexo la PCB de este amplificador de 700w para que lo analice, hice varias modificaciones en cuanto a los transistores, diferenciales, drives, entre otros, revisenlo y me cuentan.

sludes,

José Guerrero


----------



## alaraune

Hola, me encontré este lindo amp en una pagina, ¿Saben algo de él?
La info está también en SourceForge.


----------



## ialvega

bueno este es el link de este amplificador http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/ entren para que vean y analisen este ampli


----------



## alaraune

Otro aporte, de la misma linea que el anterior.


----------



## tecbeml

buenas alguno de ustedes tendra diagrama de crown lps 2500 no logro consegirlo


----------



## Juan Jose

tecbeml dijo:


> buenas alguno de ustedes tendra diagrama de crown lps 2500 no logro consegirlo



Fijate si este te sirve. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Arthas

encontre algo por la red una powersoft k10 la quise publicar para quien la necesite
saludos


----------



## lizan

Hola a todos este es mi primer mensaje al foro , antes que nada gracias  por sus ganas de compartir y felicitaciones por su exelente trabajo y proyectos .En realidad me cambiaron la forma de ver muchas cosas;por estas pampas no es tan facil dedicarse a la electronica pero con el apoyo de ustedes es mas llevadero y sigue siendo apasionante .Agradecido hasta la manija ::::
  subo diagramas de unas qsc Viejitas ...


----------



## ialvega

hola buscando me encontre este diagrama sera que funcionara ? hay va


----------



## Mat-Corr

vancho1203 dijo:


> P*UE*s lo que entiendo es que quieres un circuito que te permita desconectar los parlantes de la salida si apagas el amplificador y ademas de eso que si tu tarjeta driver emite un "pomp" cuando lo enciendes p*UE*s no se escuche, entonces p*UE*s es sencillo el circuito debe tener un delay de tiempo para activar el relay y ademas de eso se le puede agregar que si se te daña un transistor por algun motivo y te da voltaje Dc en la salida p*UE*s te desconecte los parlantes y asi no dañarlos... bueno para esto puedes utilizar este circuito que dejo adjunto...
> 
> 
> 
> en cuanto a esto ps aca te dejo el pdf de ese integrado para que mires cuanto soporta
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/1458.pdf



Estoy realizando este proyecto pero tengo una duda y es saber si solamente se utilizan los componentes que aparecen en la cara( Serigrafia) de componentes porque es que encima del diodo de 5.6v hay dos puntos mas donde pareciera que fuera otro componente y un poco mas arriba aparece un recuadro ,Ahi que va?. agradesco alguien que me pueda giar.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros, esos diagramas de amplicadores no son Japoneses son de Origen Chino mas exactamente Hong Kong, Yung es de Origen Chino la serie de tu pais TA-1000 y entre otras no me es familiar y eso que en mi pais Natal es lo que mas diseñan y fabrican jejeje, ya que para cada pais tiene su serial, el diagrama que subio el compañero TUPOLEV si lo conozco y no es Japones, esos amplis son armados por muchos aficionados en China, ya que son excelentes clasicos muy fiables y de un rendimiento muy bueno, dejo este diagrama para los amantes de estos amplificadores, cualquier duda nos comentan o me comentan compañeros.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Recuerdo haber armado ese ampli alguna vez, se porta muy bien en realidad. Incluso tuve la oportunidad de modificarlo para sacarle mas watts  Gracias por el aporte Yoroshi...


----------



## YIROSHI

Si compañero Ratmayor es muy bueno ese Ampli, ufff Yo lo arme hace muchisimos años , bueno pase por aqui a compartir este excelente Ampli denominado el A1000 que se vende mucho en mi Pais Natal, ya tiene muchos años en el mercado, y  hoy en dia lo venden ya como un amplificador modular, no se si alguno lo conozca  bueno cuando supere la 10 peticiones subo el PCB jejeje es broma, espero que a alguien le pueda ser de gran utilidad, sea para que le den un buen uso y tambien para un buen analisis, 100% probado funciona a maravilla, asi que nunca subiria diagramas o amplis que no hayan sido probrados sea por mis amigos, conocidos o por mi.

Saludos.


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola compañeros YIROSHI y Friends,  aqui les paso una parte del diagrama del amplificador TA-802, es todo lo que tengo de esta serie TA. Compañero YIROSHI los diagramas de los amplificadores TA-1000 y TA-3600 son de la misma tonica, osea del tipo de letra y simbologia electronica del diagrama del amplificador TA-802, con estos datos si pudiera buscar los diagramas y PCBs de estos tres amplificadores.
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.!!.


----------



## bachi

johnsamuel dijo:


> Hola compañeros YIROSHI y Friends,  aqui les paso una parte del diagrama del amplificador TA-802, es todo lo que tengo de esta serie TA. Compañero YIROSHI los diagramas de los amplificadores TA-1000 y TA-3600 son de la misma tonica, osea del tipo de letra y simbologia electronica del diagrama del amplificador TA-802, con estos datos si pudiera buscar los diagramas y PCBs de estos tres amplificadores.
> Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.!!.



Hola compañeros encontrè esto por ahì, no lo he armado, si alguien se atreve hacerlo, adelante, esperamos comentarios y disculpen la nitidez del circuito, espero les sirva......

Saludos


----------



## jlpua

Saludos compañeros
Insistiendo con un diseño de un amplificador con tip 142, 147 presento este compañero cacho 
y a los demas compañeros para ver su opinion, el diseño original es de webelectronica le hice unas modificaciones no importantes para acomodar mas a mi gusto. 
Adjunto el diagrama que utilice y el PBC
de Antemano Gracias por su atencion y cualquier error o comentario dejenme saberlo

Saludos jlpua


----------



## DOSMETROS

El BD139 + TIP140 es un triple darlington

El BD140 + TIP147 es otro triple darlington 

A 6 junturas no le compensás el Bias con menos de 4 díodos  , en teoría se necesitarían como 6


----------



## jlpua

Compañero cacho y emiliano por ultimo decici arriesgar por el circuito que cacho comento que era turco rediseñe el pbc y eureca funciona, distorciona un poco como dijo emiliano  pero en unos comentarios de cacho en cuanto  la resistencia de alimentacion de potencia originalmente es de 22k la aumente a 39 k y mejoro la distorcion,  la prueba la hice con un trafo de 16v a 3 amp  por alli tengo uno de 30 + 30 a 5 amp que boy a acondicionar para una segunda prueba y ya les comento, con la prueba no hubo oscilaciones calculo unos 25 a 35 w hubo poco calor en la disipacion los transistores usados tip147 y tip 140 y aqui las fotos del borrador,hubo un detalle en la tarjeta a ultima hora que me toco corregir sobre la marcha ya que el trasporte de lcircuito lo hice con marcador pero como dije es el borrador y funciona
saludos 
Jose Luis


----------



## ranaway

jlpua dijo:


> Compañero cacho y emiliano por ultimo decici arriesgar por el circuito que cacho comento que era turco rediseñe el pbc y eureca funciona, distorciona un poco como dijo emiliano  pero en unos comentarios de cacho en cuanto  la resistencia de alimentacion de potencia originalmente es de 22k la aumente a 39 k y mejoro la distorcion,  la prueba la hice con un trafo de 16v a 3 amp  por alli tengo uno de 30 + 30 a 5 amp que boy a acondicionar para una segunda prueba y ya les comento, con la prueba no hubo oscilaciones calculo unos 25 a 35 w hubo poco calor en la disipacion los transistores usados tip147 y tip 140 y aqui las fotos del borrador,hubo un detalle en la tarjeta a ultima hora que me toco corregir sobre la marcha ya que el trasporte de lcircuito lo hice con marcador pero como dije es el borrador y funciona
> saludos
> Jose Luis



Que bueno que lo hiciste funcionar, te paso la placa que siempre use y nunca tuve problemas (con el circuito porque una vez un transistor de entrada alreves me ha quemado los que vienen despues, usen lampara serie SIEMPRE)

Espero te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

johnsamuel dijo:
			
		

> esquemas completos de los amplificadores SPAIN 1500 y ZENER. desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos.!!.



Espero que sea  lo que buscas
Saludos.


----------



## cellyne antonio

Buenos dias es mi primer aporte que hago es un plano de amplificador kenwood ka88 el cual le saque el plano espero que les sea de utilidad

lo maximizan para que lo vean mejor


----------



## TECKSOUND

cellyne antonio dijo:


> Buenos dias es mi primer aporte que hago es un plano de amplificador kenwood ka88 el cual le saque el plano espero que les sea de utilidad
> 
> lo maximizan para que lo vean mejor



Buenas Tardes Amigo, gracias por su aporte y bienvenido a la Comunidad, me tome el atrevimiento y lo pase a PDF para que se detalle  mucho mejor, lo guarda y lo adjunta a su aporte para que le quede muy completo.

Cordial Saludo. TKS.


----------



## VICTOR RESTREPO

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Mcou, según mi experiencia debe alimentarse con +-70V para 400W.
> Tenés el esquema? Porque ya le encontré un error: una resistencia de 18k cerca de la entrada tiene una pata al aire, que va a masa. Pero puede tener otros y sin el esquema estamos fritos..!!!
> 
> Saludos..



Este plano corresponde al diagrama solo con algunas variaciones de valores pero es = y si funciono el único error era el de resistencia de la entrada a tierra y te recomiendo la de 6.8Hom que salen de los driver tip 41 y 42 que van a las bases de los de salida suena mejor.

ATODOS LOS DE LACOMUNIDAD MIL Y MIL FELICITACIONES ESTAN SUPER Y SUPER ESTA COMUNIDAD


----------



## luisitoloco22

hola gente, alguien por casualidad armo este amplificador?


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola amigos del foro subo en esta ocasion este poder de 1500w en 2 ohm me gustaria que lo analicen una por que me parece muy censillo de el diagrama y dos por que me gustaria realizarlo si es que no le encuentran algun detalle haaa me gustaria saber de cuantos amperios tendria que ser la fuente muchisimas gracias a todos ustedes .y para los que me mandan mensajes privados perdon pero todavia no puedo contestar por que no tengo los mensajes suficientes.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

La linea RAM MA800 trabaja a 104V 0,7Kva esos datos se encuentran en la segunda hoja del manual que se encuenta aqui

 Saludos espero que te sean util la informacion


----------



## tecbeml

Amigos creo que estan confundiendo el diagrama el RAM MA800, trabaja con menos de 80v ya que sus filtros son de 4700mf 80v y la MA1200, con menos de100v y NO son CLASE H NI G son sensillos chequenlo. tendrian que modificar los filtros


----------



## Arthas

Bueno les traigo para el que quiera armarla es funcional las QSC Serie Tree 3800. Anexo pcb y componentes. Si quieren darle mas ganacia solo cambien R3 y R4 por 15k le dan mas ganacia de entrada de audio. Trabaja desde 51 voltios hasta 95 voltios es clase G segun fabricante, pero podemos colocarlo a funcionar como clase AB.

es monofonico pero tiene entrada balanceada por eso el + , - y tierra. 


saludos


----------



## jlpua

Hablando de la linea sq aqui traigo este aporte serie 1200 

saludos 
Jlpua


----------



## moonwalker

hola oscarcito y tecbeml, el diagrama de la serie ma de RAM posteado aqui, tiene un error asi que tengan cuidado. se encuentra en el diodo zener y el condensador que estabilizan los -15 voltios para la patilla 4 del integrado operacional. El PCB lo termino pronto lo posteo tranquilos...paciencia djtony


----------



## mono pibe

miremos este plano de la rmx de la QSC4050 . saludos a todos


----------



## nuk

Dejo mas información sobre este amplificador , ahora solo le toca al aficionado a la electronica buscar el eagle 5.10 para abrir el archivo ".brd" que esta en el archivo adjunto y ver con mas detalle las caracteristicas de los componentes, y correr el riesgo de cualquier error humano, Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Hola continuando con el plano electronico del amplificador Ram De la serie MA, el PCB ya lo tengo casi listo en un 80 porciento mas o menos, pero me ha surgido una duda con respecto a los puntos que marque con un circulo azul en el diagrama... son los mismos puntos???? o son diferentes... gracias de antemano por su atención. saludos


----------



## luisitoloco22

les dejo estos esquemas q anduve encontrando dando vueltas, les falta el valor y los nombres de los componentes, supuestamente es un circuito comercializado en ebay


----------



## Tacatomon

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> les dejo estos esquemas q anduve encontrando dando vueltas, les falta el valor y los nombres de los componentes, supuestamente es un circuito comercializado en ebay



Si buscas en Google "The Leach Super Amp" vas a dar con los valores...

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

bueno chico el pcb de ram tuve que hacerle varias modificaciones porque viendo la pagina dos del pdf, hay "dos masas" ya que había unido las tierras en una sola pista, ahora observen el transformador y digame si tiene tap central ya que no lo especifica... bueno gracias por su atencion espero sus respuestas. bye


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañero este es mi primer aporte encontre vagando en por la red



Este es la esquema


----------



## juisro

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> les dejo estos esquemas q anduve encontrando dando vueltas, les falta el valor y los nombres de los componentes, supuestamente es un circuito comercializado en ebay



Hola aqui tienes los datos completos del amplificador .

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos alguien a encontrado el diagrama de este circuito lo encontre no se si sea chino o japones pero es el diagrama pero no tiene los valores de los componentes.......
Ver el archivo adjunto AMP DIAGRAMA.pdf


----------



## luisitoloco22

hola a todos, les dejo este diagrama para que lo analicen, los transistores de potencia son IRFP448


----------



## YIROSHI

Edu-D dijo:
			
		

> http://www.pa555.com/display.php?id=352 aqui esta la pagina este diagrama es chino



Compañero Edu-D en el diagrama que subiste los caracteres que aparecen en la imagen traduce>> esquema de amplificador de alta potencia<< de ese amplificador no hay muchos datos compañero, pero dejo este modelo que si esta completo y es muy similar espero que les guste, y bueno estoy de regreso

Saludos compañeros


----------



## mono pibe

amigo yiroshi este amplificador se parece mucho a este amplificador ,lo arme y no me gusto para nada ,porque.. distorsina ,nose se parese en los diferenciales


----------



## cmontoya

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Hola no tienes el diagrama completo con todos los transistores de potencia de la* SPAIN 1500 *



hola 
en la etapa de salidad se conectan como cualquier amlificador transistores pnp y npn unidos entre si claro añadiendole resistencias de 5w y hay es donde sale la salidad al parlante
Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola Compañeros comparto este diagrama del Amplificador EDIFIER 2.1 功率放大器TDA2030.

Saludos


----------



## jlpua

saludos a todos 
Hace unos dias participe en el foro y presente un trabajo con referencia al amplificador turco en donde realice mi pbc,  lo arme y funciona excelente y gracias a algunas  recomendaciones de cacho, a hora quiero consultarles si quiero adicionar dos transistores de salida que modificaciones debo hacer 
Aqui esta lo que arme
Gracias por su atencion
Jlpua


----------



## ranaway

jlpua dijo:


> saludos a todos
> Hace unos dias participe en el foro y presente un trabajo con referencia al amplificador turco en donde realice mi pbc,  lo arme y funciona excelente y gracias a algunas  recomendaciones de cacho, a hora quiero consultarles si quiero adicionar dos transistores de salida que modificaciones debo hacer
> Aqui esta lo que arme
> Gracias por su atencion
> Jlpua



Hola amigo, para agregar 2 transistores de salida tenes que agregarlos en paralelo junto con sus respectivas resistencia de emisor a las parejas tip140-r2 y tip 147-r3 que ya estan, si queres trabajar con mas voltaje tenes que cambiar el tip140 por el tip142 que soporta hasta 100V por lo que podes usar +/-45V sin problemas.

Saludos!


----------



## josemarti

Hola compañeros quisera saber quien ha armado el amplificador SPECTRUM, me dicen que es muy bueno para los bajos, y que tiene muy buen sonido, por ahi lo vi en una pagina de internet y se bien, tiene doble par difrencial, y doble impulsador en los driver de salida, quisiera saber si alguno los del foro lo ha armado para ver sus cualidadades.



Aca les dejo lo que encontre en una pagina de internet sobre este amplificador.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola DJtony, la paciencia es una virtud teologal y para todo el resto de la comunidad aqui esta el PCB del amplificador Ram de la serie MA.. yo lo tome a base de la MA800...cualquier sugerencia duda con respecto al pab haganmela saber... saludos


----------



## moonwalker

Aqui esta el archivo original Pcbwizard ... Saludos


----------



## tecbeml

Amigos este es un diagrama que talvez no tengan en el foro y lo subo para que comparen con la master, es una version mas pequeña y sin inyectores es una copia del documento original  y son muchas hojas pero el diagrama principal es este cualquier duda preguntenme tengo toda   la informacion de este modelo y prometo subirla mas clara


----------



## ander music

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro, quiero compartir este amplificador que encontre en la wed, ya que lo quiero armar, y que me aconsejan ya que quiero trabajarla con +90 0 -90 vol, y que tan buena es esta tarjeta creo que es la espectrum analisenla y comenten de antemano gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD

miren el siguiente dibujo la baje de este foro pero no me acurdo de donde,  ustedes podrían decirme cual es ahí va la imagen:


----------



## alcidesruben

compañeros necesito que me ayuden a realizar la tarjeta pcb modo complementario de este amplificador solamente driver ya que no tengo experiencia muchas gracias.


----------



## joseluisvergara

compañeros espero que esten bien ...solo quiero hacerles una consulta ...para que sirven los diodos que estan en rojo


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañeros gracias por el consejo,les cuento que ya arme la espain 1500 suena en uno de maravilla con 5 par de salida. Bueno este es mi primer amplificador que arme en el año 2006 suena bien por es muy sensible

Aca esta la lista de componentes

Trabaja con fuente simetrica vcc 70+/-


----------



## Luigiman

joseluisvergara dijo:


> compañeros espero que esten bien ...solo quiero hacerles una consulta ...para que sirven los diodos que estan en rojo



Estos diodos protegen al amplificador de voltajes inversos que produce la bobina móvil del altavoz.


----------



## alcidesruben

Hermano Arthas seria tan amable de subir el pcb de este proligioso y poderoso RMX 2450 ,exelente trabajo. gracias


----------



## tecbeml

Yiroshi nose si tu ayas visto este video de amplificadores (Thunder sound) o algien la pregunta es si tienen alguna informacion( diagrama)de este o alguno paresido que quieran compartir, ya que se ven muy buenos para contruir, el video esta algo largo que aburre,los power paresen ser de tailandia.


----------



## YIROSHI

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> Buenisimo, la verdad que te lo agradezco



Hola compañero ya subi el amplificador Spectrum, espero que te sea de utilidad, lo encuentras aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=663266#post663266

Compañero Tecbeml asi es esos Amplis son de Tailandia pero esa marca que comentas no la conozco, conozco varias de Tailandia como la Maximun Sound, la Q Sound,  y de por si esas placas modulares las venden en una web de Tailandia, aqui dejo un ejemplo de un ampli armado con esas placas modulares

Saludos Compañeros


----------



## cmontoya

Hola amigos.
Les comparto un proyecto con el cual aprendí  como funcionaba un amplificado y en que zona de trabajo trabajan  los transistores  para amplificar además es muy sencillo y económico  su creación  ideal para principiantes.


----------



## alcidesruben

Éste trabajo realice en paint pero podes fijarte en la lista de componentes y el pcb a si como esta, ejemplo. R1 con R1, Q1 con Q1, C1 con C1. y a si sucesivamente.
Yo no tengo programa para hacer el pcb.


----------



## alcidesruben

Bueno compañeros este es la zener con diseño completo listo para armar


----------



## victor6298

Amplificador Monofonico Spectrum 250W.pdf


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas buenas tardes! quería consultarles si alguien tuvo la posibilidad de armar el ampli LYNX ya que estoy con ganas de armarlo! va estoy entre el mencionado y el spain 1500 del colega Oscar. Adjunto diagrama por las dudas. Saludos espero sus opiniones.


----------



## YIROSHI

Subo el diagrama de la XPA 1000 ya que  no vi en anteriores comentarioscuando un compañero me pregunto por el diagrama de este Ampli

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Vaya, que popular se hizo  aqui tienen el diagrama + el PCB, pueden hacer lo que quieran con el, hacer ricos con el, incluso, lo unico que pido es que se deje mi firma tanto en el PCB como en la serigrafía... 

*Potencia total:* 30W rms / 8Ω
*Respuesta de frecuencia:* 20Hz ~ 22Khz
*Distorsión armónica total:* 0,5% @ 1Khz / 0,8% @ 20Khz
*Voltaje de alimentación:* ±30V
*Consumo Máximo:* 2A


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros subo el diagrama del GFS-1200 se que desconocen estos Amplis de China o algun compañero encontrara algo similar en algun Ampli Comercial, si es asi es porque la Mayoria de amplis Americanos son Clones de muchos amplis de China, el compañero Tecbeml me pregunto si podia subir el ZR-1200 pero lamentablemente ese no lo puedo subir porque es el que estoy vendiendo en Taipei y esta bajo derechos de Autor asi que subo uno similar funciona a maravillaespero que te sea de ayuda compañero Tecbeml o algun compañero que les guste estos Amplis de Asia

Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya

Ratmayor  
Gracias por el aporte del amplificador de 30W y mas por que es en base de transistores  no de TDA
Aproximo que a 4Ω vota por hay 50W.
Estoy en lo correcto??


----------



## cmontoya

Tengo planes de hacer un amplificador de 30wx2  con una modificación  la cual me funciono perfectamente al simular falta ver en la vida real si funciona
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Movido a diagramas de amplificadores para mantener el orden. 

En otras informaciones, aqui les traigo el hermano mayor del MiniAmp, es casi del mismo tamaño y estilo, solo que con diferentes características:

*Potencia total:* 60W rms / 8Ω (100W / 4Ω)
*Respuesta de frecuencia:* 15Hz ~ 20Khz
*Distorsión armónica total:* 0,2% @ 1Khz / 0,8% @ 20Khz
*Voltaje de alimentación:* ±40V
*Consumo Máximo:* 4A


----------



## cmontoya

Ratmayor dijo:


> Movido a diagramas de amplificadores para mantener el orden.
> 
> En otras informaciones, aqui les traigo el hermano mayor del MiniAmp, es casi del mismo tamaño y estilo, solo que con diferentes características:
> 
> *Potencia total:* 60W rms / 8Ω (100W / 4Ω)
> *Respuesta de frecuencia:* 15Hz ~ 20Khz
> *Distorsión armónica total:* 0,2% @ 1Khz / 0,8% @ 20Khz
> *Voltaje de alimentación:* ±40V
> *Consumo Máximo:* 4A



Buen aporte, es casi igual con el otro  pero diferente tip y diferente alimentasion me imagino que fusionara bien con un disipador de un AMD
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Si supieras que lo probe fue con un disipador de pentium III socket 370 

Y el condenado no dio rastros de calor por ninguna parte...


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, aqui les traigo un amplificador sencillo, pero muy bueno y no porque lo haya diseñado yo 

No requiere de ningun tipo de ajuste para hacerlo andar.

*Potencia RMS:* 60W / 8Ω
*Respuesta de frecuencias:* 10Hz ~ 30Khz
*Distorsión armónica total:* 0,05% @ 1Khz / 0,1% @ 20Khz
*Voltaje de alimentación:* ±40V
*Consumo Máximo:* 6A

Cuenta con sus terminales para ser usado con este protector: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/

Espero les guste


----------



## 0002

Creo que más de uno estará conmigo cuando digo, que el bias estaría mejor si fuera ajustable , pero no es ningún comentario en contra, al contrario Don Rat, diseñando amplis y todo, .

Saludos.


----------



## hanton

funcionario con transistores darlintong 2sb1587 y su complementario???

http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet...N/2SB1587.html

tengo unos cuando de esos y me gustaría usarlos en algún amplificador

saludos que esten muy bien


----------



## Ratmayor

0002 dijo:


> Creo que más de uno estará conmigo cuando digo, que el bias estaría mejor si fuera ajustable , pero no es ningún comentario en contra, al contrario Don Rat, diseñando amplis y todo, .


Tal vez, perooooo. Aquí no se consiguen los trimpots, ni si quiera tengo de donde reciclarlos . En vista de las circunstancias, me toca diseñar el BIAS de forma que no requiera ajustes...  Como decimos por estos lados, la necesidad hace al hombre un genio jajaja. Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, aqui les traigo un amplificador sencillo, pero muy bueno y no porque lo haya diseñado yo
> 
> No requiere de ningun tipo de ajuste para hacerlo andar.
> 
> *Potencia RMS:* 60W / 8Ω
> *Respuesta de frecuencias:* 10Hz ~ 30Khz
> *Distorsión armónica total:* 0,05% @ 1Khz / 0,1% @ 20Khz
> *Voltaje de alimentación:* ±40V
> *Consumo Máximo:* 6A



fotos de este amplificador aca:
*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/687173/*


----------



## tecbeml

Amigos nuevamente por aqui subo este al foro para preguntar si alguien ya lo armo y saber si alguien tiene el diagrama de la version mk3, que es la mas nueva,chequen los transistores de salida con 5 pines por la cuestion del diodo integrado.


----------



## Ratmayor

Como diría el sabio filosofo contemporaneo Fogonazo, este es un amplificador que *NO* armé, *NO* lo pienso armar y *NO* lo conozco. Pero, está bien documentado...

Sus caracteristicas son:

*Potencia RMS:* 250W
*Respuesta de frecuencias:* 5Hz ~ 330Khz
*Distorsión Amónica Total:* 0,05%
*Damping Factor:* 500


----------



## escamargoj

Amigos aquí les comparto este diagrama  para el que guste y lo arme y nos pueda comentar como le fue, yo no lo he podido costruir, aun que analizandolo un poco no se si estoy equivocado pero me parece que algunas de las resistencias que tiene estan como muy altas, bueno lo subo para que podamos comentar de el.


----------



## eleccortez

este es el diagrama de un amplificador altech 
sin las protecciones .


----------



## raal

Hola muchachos, les dejo un amplificador de 90 Watts que realicé hace mucho tiempo, la verdad me gustó por eso lo subo, bueno y creo que ya muchos acá lo conocen.


----------



## andrew01

correcto zener value


----------



## tecbeml

amigo andrew01 esta muy bueno tu driver pero te faltaron algunas conecciones y 1 resistencia checalo: la resistencia del  emisor del 350, la coneccion delas resistensias de 3.3k. y otros,


----------



## ragaman

tecbeml dijo:
			
		

> amigos nose si es correcta esta modificacion deberia de funsionar, o no
> la idea es que sea mas estable.



Me quede mirando la modificación que hiciste, realmente no he visto el esquemático original, pero esta modificación que hiciste no debería ser un regulador sino uno fuente de corriente constante, en tu caso esa fuente de corriente es la resistencia de 33k, te dejo un esquemático de un amplificador para que observes lo que realmente debería ir en esta parte.  

Apenas tengo un rato libre, te ayudo con ese esquemático y lo modificamos en pro de obtener una mejor calidad de sonido.


----------



## tecbeml

tenia pensado algo asi


----------



## juan84guille

insisto no vale la pena sacrifican mucha potencia los diodos deben ir como en el plano original 39 o 40v.
pero es muy interesante lo que piensas hacer me imagino que le quiere bajar temperatura al driver y bajarle un poco de distorcion.


----------



## ragaman

tecbeml dijo:


> tenia pensado algo asi



Esa configuración que tienes pensado si es la correcta, aunque lo mejor que es las resistencia R19 vaya del espejo positivo al negativo, para mantener la simetría de las fuentes (esquemático que te pase) de todas formas hay muchas topologias de espejos de corriente (fuentes de corriente constante) que puedes implementar en ese caso, te dejo un documento sacado del libro de Robert Cordell que tiene información muy buena respecto a lo que tu quieres hacer.


----------



## ragaman

ragaman dijo:


> Esa configuración que tienes pensado si es la correcta, de todas formas hay muchas topologias de espejos de corriente (fuentes de corriente constante) que puedes implementar en ese caso, te dejo un documento sacado del libro de Robert Cordell que tiene información muy buena respecto a lo que tu quieres hacer.





Me tome el atrevimiento de tomar el esquemático original del Spain 1200 y según mi criterio analizarlo, y sugerir unas modificaciones necesarias para poder tener una calidad de sonido buena a la potencia que ustedes deseen implementar este amplificador:

1. la primera es cambiar la fuente de corriente, el amigo tecbeml sugirió una modificación, la cual es muy acertada, ya que los transistores de ganancia de voltaje que son los MPSA42 van a tener una fuente de corriente independiente del voltaje de polarización de esta etapa y que no va a variar tanto con los cambios de temp como lo haria el circuito original, porque no usar el diodo zener para obtener un voltaje constante y la resistencia de 56k como fuente de corriente, por la sencilla razón que los diodos zener generar mucho mas ruido de alta frecuencia y la resistencia de 56 no ofrece una impedancia muy alta como es requerido en nuestro caso, a parte de que la resistencia puede variar su valor por factores térmicos y mas cuando quieren armar un amplificador de semejante potencia.

2. utilizar resistencias de emisor en los transistores MPSA42, mucho mas cuando se trata de una topologia de supersimetria como lo es este amplificador, mírenlo así Q1 y Q2 es un amplificador y Q3 y Q4 es otro diferente, los cual deben trabajar en conjunto pero de manera opuesta para cancelar la distorsión armónica par, ahora si estos no tienen una resistencia de emisor que les ayude a tener el mismo punto de trabajo a los 4 transistores, teniendo en cuenta que estos tienen un beta diferente cada uno y son sometidos a una temp algo elevada, creen ustedes que sin estas resistencias realmente trabajen en el mismo punto de trabajo y amplifiquen correctamente ?? .

3. la resistencia R16 y R17 esta cumpliendo la función de limitador de corriente, pero no tienen ningún condensador después de ellas que ayude a mantener constante el voltaje que polariza la primera y segunda etapa de ganancia de voltaje, ahora imaginemos un poco que pasaría cuando el amplificador este trabajando a mucha potencia entregando grandes cantidades de amperios al parlante, sera que el voltaje de esta etapa permanecerá constante si no lo ayudamos con un condensador ?? si se limita la corriente que pasaría con el voltaje ??

4. Esta demostrado que eliminado las resistencia  de colector de Q3 y Q4 se ayuda a disminuir el offset de salida, esta etapa no tiene corrección de offset  de forma activa ni pasiva que pueda ser calibrada por el usuario, tiene ganancia en DC igual a 1, generado por los condensadores C5 y C6 los cuales ayudan a reducir el offset pero a un costillas de calidad de sonido.

5. el condensador C9 esta en una posición algo interesante, sabemos que le transistor Q9 tiene como función ajustar el punto de trabajo de la etapa de salida, polarizando esta etapa para evitar que trabaje en clase B, la función de este transistor se llama "Bias" el cual funciona como algo así como un zener variable, pero que hace C9 aquí ?? entiendo que su función seria la de mantener constante el voltaje de R15 y no seria una mala idea, pero el "Bias" siempre debe ir bypasseado por un condensador que evite que la señal de audio pase atraves de transistor, por ellos hay que agregar un condensador a Q9 mas no a R15, de esta forma el condensador vera una impedancia mas leve en un nuevo condensador que en Q9, a parte que este condensador ayudara a mantener el voltaje de Q9 de forma constante, manteniendo el punto de trabajo de la etapa de salida mucho mas constante, cabe la pena recalcar que este transistor Q9 debe ir montado en el mismo disipador de la etapa de salida para que haga su función completa, la cual es "Polarizar la etapa de salida y mantener la estabilidad térmica de esta". 

6. esta ultima modificación es muy importante, ya que tiene q ver con la etapa de salida, lo ideal es agregar un par de transistores mas (tal vez 2, armar un Quad BJT) antes de los transistores grandes (2SC5200) ya que esto aumentaría el Beta de la etapa de salida, el amplificador tendría la capacidad por así decirlo de inyectar mas corriente al parlante, sin exprimir la segunda etapa de ganancia de voltaje Q6 y Q5, al tener un triple darlington la impedancia de entrada de la etapa de salida es mucho mayor, así que no seria requerida tanta corriente para controlar la etapa de salida ( recordar que los BJT requieren corriente para ser controlados)....esto que significaría ?? al demandar menos corriente, los transistores de la segunda etapa de ganancia de voltaje no sufrirían de derivas térmicas, su punto de trabajo seria mas constante, habría menor ruido térmico y por ende menor distorsión por parte de esta etapa.

Porque hago alusión a este punto, ya que este tipo de amplificador estará diseñado para mover parlantes grandes, 15" o mas, este tipo de parlantes tiene una masa móvil muy grande y pesada a comparación de un parlante de 8" o menos, este tipo de parlantes son pesados y requieren una gran cantidad de corrientes para controlarlos correctamente, ya que si pensamos un poco como funciona un parlante seria algo asi, el amplificador al inyectar corriente en la bobina, hace que el parlante se desplace en una dirección, sabemos que el audio es dinámico, el parlante se tiene que desplazar en dirección contraria al movimiento que lleva, por lo cual necesita una cantidad de corriente mucho mayor para desplazar el cono en la dirección opuesta, imaginemos la cantidad de corriente que requerirá un parlante de 18" para ser controlado por el amplificador como si se tratara de una hoja de papel , hablamos de muchos amperios en un instante muy pequeño de tiempo, si el amplificador no es capas de entregar esa cantidad de corriente, el parlante generara una gran porción de distorsión, cosa que no queremos .


----------



## Tacatomon

ragaman dijo:


> Me tome el atrevimiento de tomar el esquemático original del Spain 1200 y según mi criterio analizarlo, y sugerir unas modificaciones necesarias para poder tener una calidad de sonido buena a la potencia que ustedes deseen implementar este amplificador...



Que derroche de Conocimiento compañeros. 

Personalmente, Me gustaría probar esas modificaciones, pero... Pues estando clavados en los Class-D  Mejor me quedo en ese campo ^^

Ya habrá un tiempo para desempolvar los clásicos AB y por que no los Clase H y G.

Saludos al foro. Aportes como éstos son el alma de éste.


----------



## juanma2468

Gente aca les dejo el enlase para que descarguen el archivo PDF donde describe desde el funcionamiento hasta como ensamblarlo y calibrarlo, no lo subo directamente aca porque pesa mucho, saludos.

LINK: http://www.mediafire.com/?hqgdsy1b19keldy


----------



## monbollo

¡Hola, estimados colegas y aficionados a la electrónica!

Para quienes les gusta armar circuitos de audio sencillos y con el toque antiguo de la electrónica tradicional de antaño, les presento este circuito que denominé "Subwoofer de 20W con encendido-apagado automático", el que desde hace como 15 años construí por primera vez y que de vez en cuando lo he vuelto a hacer cuando surge la necesidad de mejorar un sistema estéreo de algún familiar o amigo.

El circuito es muy sencillo, utiliza componentes discretos que se pueden extraer de equipos obsoletos, descartados o en vías de canibalización y no presenta muchos problemas para su realización. Véanlo, examinen el diagrama esquemático y si les interesa, pues junten sus materiales y pongan manos a la obra. Estaré al pendiente de sus preguntas y mientras tanto, en los comentarios posteriores que se generen, prepararé algún texto adicional que amplíe la comprensión del funcionamiento de este proyecto, aunque abrigo la confianza de que la gran mayoría de los que frecuentan este gran foro, ya tienen considerable experiencia y destreza en estas lides y sabrán de inmediato el funcionamiento del mismo.

Reciban un saludo cordial y mis votos porque todos se encuentren bien.


----------



## boloyspe

hola atodos,miren este diagrama que me encontre por ahi, ya alguien lo a armado? lo veo bien sencillo yparace que tiene una muy buena potencia..........saludos


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, me imagino que ya saben acerca del amplificador de 1200 watts modo puente que postearon en otro tema, yo lo estube mirando y me dio curiosidad saber si este amplificador se le pueden eliminar algunas etapas, como por ejemplo la del lm311 pero el que va cerca del ir2110, no se me parece que es como una proteccion y tambien las otras que hacen parte del IC 74AC00SC las que estan en la perte superior, y si funcionaria alimentando ambos ir2110 con 12V por ue veo que a uno lellegan 5 voltios, haciendo todo esto y dejando solo el lm311 de entrada y las compuertas que exitan al ir2110, funcionaria? es que me parece mejor un amplificador en modo puente, ya que puedo aprovechar muchos transformadores de poco voltaje para conseguir una gran potencia con un solo parlante, que opinan.


----------



## Ratmayor

adrian2008 dijo:


> Hola, me imagino que ya saben acerca del amplificador de 1200 watts modo puente que postearon en otro tema, yo lo estube mirando y me dio curiosidad saber si este amplificador se le pueden eliminar algunas etapas, como por ejemplo la del lm311 pero el que va cerca del ir2110, no se me parece que es como una proteccion y tambien las otras que hacen parte del IC 74AC00SC las que estan en la perte superior, y si funcionaria alimentando ambos ir2110 con 12V por ue veo que a uno lellegan 5 voltios, haciendo todo esto y dejando solo el lm311 de entrada y las compuertas que exitan al ir2110, funcionaria? es que me parece mejor un amplificador en modo puente, ya que puedo aprovechar muchos transformadores de poco voltaje para conseguir una gran potencia con un solo parlante, que opinan.


 El LM311 es el que genera el PWM, la parte del 74LS00 es quien divide los pulsos para controlar el IR2110...


----------



## adrian2008

Ratmayor el LM que tiene la conexion que dice detect es el PWM? y las nand que estan arriba son las que dividen los pulsos?


----------



## Ratmayor

Oh! Ese amplificador, pense que hablabas de otro que posteo otro compañero... En fin, si como decías el otro LM311 es protección, pero la compuerta divide los pulsos, fijate que una invierte la señal que sale del LM311 (PWM), pero aprovecha las otras 2 compuertas, una para una especie de "Muting" y la otra la usan para manejar un LED que indica la función de un limitador, que seguro está relacionado con el LM311 que usa como protección... Por lo pronto muevo todo esto para mantener el orden. Saludos...


----------



## ragaman

Aqui les dejo unas tomas de la placa Spain con las modificaciones que propuse.


----------



## ragaman

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Por que no subes los archivos de Multisim



Ya los subo, de una !!!

PD: Con gusto les diseño una PCB para este esquematico, se me olvido guardar la version original del Spain para poder hacer las comparaciones, en cuanto THD, ancho de Banda, ETC.


----------



## ragaman

alcidesruben dijo:
			
		

> sii compañero la spain suena muy bien. me gustaría escuchar la versión mejorada. podrías subir el pcb. gracias



Aquí les dejo la foto de la PCB lista, no la subo todavía porque falta organizar los PDF, el manual de funcionamiento, la lista componentes y su ubicación.

Les tendré listo eso mañana en la tarde.


----------



## ragaman

Les entrego el material que les prometi, esta la PCB, la lista de componentes, etc, solo falta una mini guia que estoy haciendo de como polarizar correctamente la etapa y no morir en el intento, porque esta etapa a diferencia de la Spain original, le agregue un trimmer que nos permite ajusta la corriente de reposo de amplificador para poder obtener una THD lo mas baja posible.

no subo la guia enseguida porque tengo que ir a trabajar , apenas regrese en la noche la termino.

La PCB se imprime sin tener que hacerle nada, solo configurar el adobe para que imprima en tamaño real y listo.


----------



## SERGIOD

ragaman dijo:


> Les entrego el material que les prometi, esta la PCB, la lista de componentes, etc, solo falta una mini guia que estoy haciendo de como polarizar correctamente la etapa y morir en el intento, porque esta etapa a diferencia de la Spain original, le agregue un trimmer que nos permite ajusta la corriente de reposo de amplificador para poder obtener una THD lo mas baja posible.
> 
> no subo la guia enseguida porque tengo que ir a trabajar , apenas regrese en la noche la termino.
> 
> La PCB se imprime sin tener que hacerle nada, solo configurar el adoba para que imprima en tamaño real y listo.



Gracias es un gran esfuerzo el que haces  esperaremos con ansias ese información valiosa 
  muchas gracias por aportar  ​


Ahi les dejo una imagen simulada donde se ve la distorcion, la potencia ...


Todo esto gracias a RAGAMAN


----------



## ragaman

Ya termine y les presento el paquete completo con todo lo necesario para armar el amplificador, en el esta los PDF, la guía de calibración y puesta a marcha de la etapa, la lista de los componentes la cual necesitaran para armar la PCB ya que en ella podrán encontrar los valores de los componentes y donde van en la PCB.

Tener en cuenta que este es el paquete definitivo, no los anteriores


----------



## Tacatomon

ragaman dijo:


> Ya termine y les presento el paquete completo con todo lo necesario para armar el amplificador, en el esta los PDF, la guía de calibración y puesta a marcha de la etapa, la lista de los componentes la cual necesitaran para armar la PCB ya que en ella podrán encontrar los valores de los componentes y donde van en la PCB.
> 
> Tener en cuenta que este es el paquete definitivo, no los anteriores (ademas no supe como borrar el del mensaje anterior  )



Se agradece tremendamente el aporte que haces para el foro Ragaman, Enhorabuena.

Excelente diseño. Definitivamente, tiene tu estilo. Enhorabuena!!!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## eleccortez

funciona bien con  55 0 55 v dc ?


----------



## ragaman

eleccortez dijo:


> funciona bien con  55 0 55 v dc ?



Efectivamente, puede funcionar bien desde 36V hasta 75V, lo único que necesitas es calibrar correctamente la corriente de reposo de la etapa.


----------



## jose31

ragaman dijo:


> Ya termine y les presento el paquete completo con todo lo necesario para armar el amplificador, en el esta los PDF, la guía de calibración y puesta a marcha de la etapa, la lista de los componentes la cual necesitaran para armar la PCB ya que en ella podrán encontrar los valores de los componentes y donde van en la PCB.
> 
> Tener en cuenta que este es el paquete definitivo, no los anteriores


 
Hola como estas , una pregunta ¿Cuales son las medidas de esta tarjeta?


----------



## ragaman

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas una pregunta¿cuales son las medidas de esta targeta?



Hola amigo Jose31, las medidas son 10X7.8cm.


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludos compañeros. algunos de ustedes conoce este amplificador por lo que veo esta completo.


----------



## alcidesruben

PCB amplificado 600w


----------



## nuk

hola, primeramente veo que estan armando la spain1500 y hasta la an rediseñado, yo quisiera aportar con un pequeño diseño del PCB que hice hace unas semanas aunque lo diseñe con el diagrama inicial con el que lo postearon. espero sirva a tan grandes aportes aqui en *diagrama amplificadores™*

*PSD1: *espero poder armarlo en un futuro no muy lejano .

saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## tecbeml

Quetal nuk exelente pcb  de 1ra , bueno yo subo una variante de una que le disen ultra aber si le entienden es cuasimetrica,  este diagrama se parese solo cambia el surtidor de coriente.#3012


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos esta qsc la arme hace rato y siempre me trabaje bien es la 1300 le quite las vias y el clip y trabaja a +90 - 90 hasta el momento nunca a falllado estas qsc son buenas dan un bajo lindo ahi les dejo el esquematico y el pcb para el que quiera hacerla



me falto el esquematico aqui va


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

aquí esta el esquemático este se ve mejor hay cambie unos valores y con respeto a los valores del pcb no acostumbro a ponerle los valores me guió por el esquemático no calienta ni nada trabaja bien lo normal la resistencia de salida es de 500 ohmios saludos


----------



## nuk

hola , ahora va la segunda parte:
definición de salidas y el circuito de la red de zobel que aun no e calculado... :estudiando:
sobre el esquema es el original publicado por el compañero oscar monsalvo, si no me falla la menoria.. .

*PSD*ero aun asi subire el esquema que utilizé para realizar el PCB en esta semana .
*PSD*: como ya saben para armar un moustro como este hay que conocer muy bien el tema completo y lo que conlleva.

saludos
*Πµk*​


----------



## DAIKEMATSU

Me presento soy Daikematsu soy nuevo en el foro, soy de Mexico y actualmente vivo en Japan Tokyo, hago mi aporte en diagramas con este amplificador.


----------



## tecbeml

Como les va mis amigos, subo diagrama driver de ampalar del compañero aldemarar
 y mi pcb de 5cm por 7cm    solo me falto la r 18 y c6 que se pueden poner en el pcb de  la potencia.


----------



## nuk

hola 
ahora esta es la ultima parte, espero lo disfruten, dejo una imagen 3D para ilustrar mejor la ubicacion de los transistores con encapsulados TO-139, TO-220 y TO-264 .


*PSD:* como mencione anteriormente hay que tener algunos conocimientos sobre amplificadores de potencia, mi humilde aporte es solo realizar un PCB mas comodo para un amplificador ya posteado.

saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## SAYTRONIC

nuk dijo:
			
		

> WoW..!! gracias ahora lo busco por ahi .
> y pensar que hacer placas lo tome como un juego mas...gracias nuevamente SAYTRONIC
> y saludos
> 
> PSD:muy buen video eres tu..?? que dominio.!
> *ΠµK*​



No soy el del video pero si le tengo algo de practica en diseño 2D y 3D, ya que se necesita algo de conocimiento para realizar este tipo de proyectos, tocando el tema de proyectos subo un diagrama de Megatech Thailand, creo que más de un forista lo conoce en verdad lo recomiendo mucho suena magnifico.

Saludos.


----------



## frapers

Compañero SAYTRONIC tendras el diagrama de la imagen que adjuntaste en el comentario #3125 ?
Ver el archivo adjunto 81013

- Ratmayor vengo siguiendo el post desde el principio, incluso antes de preguntar volví a revisar varias páginas atrás y no encontré nada sobre ese amplificador con el 741 excepto en el comentario #3127 pero no es el mismo, ¿o se me escapo?


----------



## gregoriorg

El PCB del Marbatell listo para calcar  a la placa fenolica


----------



## SAYTRONIC

frapers dijo:


> Compañero SAYTRONIC tendras el diagrama de la imagen que adjuntaste en el comentario #3125 ?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 81013
> 
> - Ratmayor vengo siguiendo el post desde el principio, incluso antes de preguntar volví a revisar varias páginas atrás y no encontré nada sobre ese amplificador con el 741 excepto en el comentario #3127 pero no es el mismo, ¿o se me escapo?



Buen día frapers subo el diagrama de este tipo de amplificadores,  como notara la conexión de alimentación es muy distinta en este tipo de amplificadores Tailandeses,  por ello  el voltaje entra por los emisores y la salida del parlante es por los colectores, si desea construirlos o alguien le interesa más información  estaré subiendo varios modelos de esta serie y otros modelos como los AB y H si me es posible.

PD: Aquí se encuentra algunos de esta serie.

http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php?topic=3586.0

Saludos.


----------



## gregoriorg

ranaway dijo:


> Pequeño aporte el diagrama de 700W modificado (paint) sin la proteccion , si alguien se anima a hacer el PCB sera bienvenido.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66335


 

PCB del amplifiador de 700w de Yiroshi, analicenlo por si tiene algun error.


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludo compañeros , pueden probar este Diptrace Ver 2.2 ,  paso una muestra


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludo compañero , el resto :


----------



## pimpollo

que  tal amigo   quisiera  saber  el  valor  de  la resistencia  que  lleva  en  amplificador  ampalar  en  la  base  de  los  transistores de  salida  , la  etapa se  salida  de  este amplificador  no  la  veo  por  ningún  lado


----------



## Yamaki

Quetal amigos aqui colaboro con la causa


----------



## pimpollo

para  que  no  quede   duda  y sepa del  circuito del cual  le  estoy hablando  veo  que  muchas personas  hablan de este amplificador  pero no  cual es el  valor   de las resietencia que van con la vase   dos metro  este es el amplificdor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es un clásico , R19 y R20 son de entre 27 y 470 Homs , los valores mas comunes son 47 , 68 , y 100 Homs. *Yo le pondría 100 Ohms*.

Y *todas las de las bases 10 Ohms* derecho viejo


----------



## tecbeml

Que tal mis amigos, subo este driver que se parese a uno que no se puede subir pero no lo es chequenlo y me disen es aprueba de falla en funcionar tanto que se llama sin complicaciones,  espero les sirva como primera construccion. es de entre 35v y 70v .


----------



## osnarcitoo

Hola amigos del foro estoy experimentando con los amplificadores de clase-h  me gustaría armarme uno e aquí una simulación en multisim..este amplificador a altas potencias distorsiona alguien me podría ayudar??

Ver el archivo adjunto Class-h.rar


----------



## LAYOUT

Hola compañero , buscando en el foro de diagramas está la MA 2500 de Sonido Yesi con su diagrama y respectivo pcb, en la internet se encuentran varios, encontre el siguiente diagrama que adjunto.

John Alex.


----------



## LUILLIMX

LAYOUT dijo:


> Hola compañero , buscando en el foro de diagramas está la MA 2500 de Sonido Yesi con su diagrama y respectivo pcb, en la internet se encuentran varios, encontre el siguiente diagrama que adjunto.
> 
> John Alex.


 
Buenas noches a ustedes compañeros del foro me dirijo pues pase el esquema de 4 aprejas al simulador y me ocurre que en la salida me dan Kv en el osciloscopio ...y la pregunta es ...: alguin fabrico esta plata y funciono ..? aqui les dejo la simulacion por si quieren hecharle un vistazo gracias amigos y a seguirle


----------



## LUILLIMX

Aqui les dejo el esquema , muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## CHUWAKA

bueno este es mi aporte al foro,como vi que no esta lo pongo lo encontre en la red y me parecio bueno(para mi entender y mi conocimiento que es poco) ...esta bien documentado ES DE 500W 4 ohms  y se puede poner en puente para una potencia total de 1000w en 8 ohms tiene pbc esquema etc etc si quieren pueden poner MATRIX1.4 en google y lo encuentran... espero que comenten Y analicen,.....para que no digan que llevo,llevo pregunto, pregunto bueno aca traigo. DISFRUTENLO


----------



## gregoriorg

gregoriorg dijo:


> PCB del amplifiador de 700w de Yiroshi, analicenlo por si tiene algun error.


 


Ete es el archivo original  en Wizard.


----------



## gregoriorg

LAYOUT dijo:


> Hola compañero emeterio ospino, buscando en el foro de diagramas está la MA 2500 de Sonido Yesi con su diagrama y respectivo pcb, en la internet se encuentran varios, encontre el siguiente diagrama que adjunto.
> 
> 
> John Alex*.*


 

John Alex subo el PCB de MTEaudio del compañero Oscar M. tiene incluidos los driver finales , revisalo con calma ya que yo lo armé y no pude hacerlo trabajar ,  todos los que lo armaron dicen que funciona de maravilla, intentalo.

Te puedes apoyar en el PCB y componentes del compañero Oscar para revisar este. Saludos.

A aqui lo subo , suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## tecbeml

Que tal amigos en esta ocacion les dejo etapa de potencia, sin el driver para que le pongan el que ustedes quieran es simetrico y con proteccion de bocina y retardo espero les sirva los transistores de potencia van por la parte de la soldadura.


----------



## tecbeml

Bueno la salida es la misma que la zener y la resistencia de la derecha es donde se monta la bobina,y la proteccion es esta solo que para 1 salida, y conectar o unir los conectores chicos del voltaje del relay.


----------



## el-rey-julien

les dejo un amplificador clase a/b de 500wat en 4 Ohm


aquí les dejo la pagina del autor del amplificador http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/
tiene licencia libre para compartir y copiar


----------



## raal

hola amigos, les dejo un PCB de Ampalar, esta super. espero les guste.


----------



## apache795

hola amigos llevo visitando este foro un buen tiempo,les comento que llego a mi taller un amp. spain 2000
con las tarjetas de potencia totalmente quemadas la fuente entrega 100v + y 100v - y buscando en este maravilloso foro me decidi por la mte 2500 que posteo oscar monsalvo, diseñe una pcb basandome en su diseño para aprovechar los disipadores y suena de maravilla le coloque 10 tr 5200 y 10 a1943 por rama en total 40 tr incluyendo los drivers les agradesco a todos por aportar estos circuitos y ayudar a solucionar problemas como el que tube con esta spain.
aqui subo fotos del amp. listo https://plus.google.com/photos/110413094586578136232/albums/5813101819231930065


----------



## SERGIOD

Pero en simulación llega 150w; y en la realidad sera entre 120w-150w: es un diagrama nuy conocido no es diseño mio ni mucho menos es solo un acoplamiento de transistores que yo realice los que deseen pueden armarlo esta basado en el amplificador de Pablin el que dice de 250w,.Solo esta el diagrama cuanto tenga tiempo realizo la pcb,


----------



## apache795

aqui va otra foto


----------



## gregoriorg

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> hola amigos esta qsc la arme hace rato y siempre me trabaje bien es la 1300 le quite las vias y el clip y trabaja a +90 - 90 hasta el momento nunca a falllado estas qsc son buenas dan un bajo lindo ahi les dejo el esquematico y el pcb para el que quiera hacerla
> 
> 
> 
> me falto el esquematico aqui va


 


Aqui esta el PCB del compañero Kevin, con matricula de componentes y etapa de potencia segun el esquematico que subio. Chequenlo por si se me paso algo.


----------



## apache795

hola a todos los del foro aqui esta la pcb con las correcciones listas.  
Ivan vega gracias por tu oferta pero el cliente me dice que la spain 2000 reformada con las tarjetas
mte 2500 suena mucho mejor y se calienta menos de todas formas gracias por tu ofrecimiento.


----------



## alex candelo q

hola aqui hago un aporte, esta es la spain sp 500 100w +100w 8h/170w+170w 4h y la sp1000 230w+230w/ 8h 350w+350w 4h esto es lo que dice el fabricante,me disculpan por el plano a mano que hice hace mucho tiempo.estos planos corresponden al equipo original.


----------



## Ratmayor

Este me lo encontré en una página alemana de Diy Audio  Es un Rotel RB-990BX

http://911manuals.com/preview/Rotel/RB-990-BX-D-EN1-921-ROR.png


----------



## clother

Hola muy buenas noches colegas.. les escribo para ver si podrian ayudarme con este amplificador ampliable en potencia de la pagina construyasuvideorocola.com mis interrogantes son: dara esta circuiteria 1500w rms?
sera estable a 1 OHMS como dice el esquema?
se le podrian poner diodos etre salida de audio y positivo, salida de audio y negativo como he visto en otros amplificadores de altas potencias.y en que ayudan esos diodos
se podra alimentar con 112+/-vcc ?
de poderse alimentar con 112+/-vcc, que impedancias manejaria
si se alimentara con 112+/-vcc, que transistores como drivers me aconsejan?
el dia de hoy trabaje este amplificador solo con 12tr por lado osea 24 y puse 2 columnas dobles jbl jrx100 en paralelo con 2.0 ohms de impedancia y el sonido es exelente no me calento todo frio pero lo alimente con un transformador toroidal de 42 0 42 vac sus dos salidas de voltaje del secundario las puse en paralelo para aumentar al doble la corriente y hacer las pruebas y funciono al 100 solo note que al subirle volumen el sonido era impecable pero al bajar el volumen de un solo con la consola la senal de audio se escuchaba distorcionada a bajo volumen ... si aplicamos las formulas de corriente ac W=V2/Z 
59*59vdc/2 ohm =1740WRMS a esa impedancia me daria esa potencia con ese voltaje? mi proposito es dejarlo con 15tr por lado 30 en total por canal con un filtrado de 53,200uf por lado
3*10000
1*15000
1*8200
saludos y gracias 
alli adjunto imagenes del proyecto


----------



## sadaru

Mi nuevo  amplificador QSC  ASK C 1000  board layout.


----------



## V1K70R

Gracias señor luciperro por el amplificador de 100 watts, lo hice en versión stereo, lo alimento con +-55, queme un par de bocinas jbl, en las pruebas iniciales, de hecho se quemaron por alimentarlas con el amplificador, demasiada potencia, jejejej, y se quemaron los transistores de salida, se quemaron lo diodos que regulan vias, solo el canal izquierdo se daño, ya que del derecho tenia conectado un subwoofer sony de 12 pulgas a 4 ohms, ese canal sobrevivió, lo volví a reparar, cambie diodos, los transistores, los tip's y ya esta funcionando nuevamente, por cada lado tengo un par de twetters, un medio que son las jbl que se quemaron ya las repare y un sub-woofer sony de 4 ohm's, conecte a la salida del amplificador a un crossover de tres vias, y de ahí a cada bocina, agudos, medios y bajos, me gusta el sonido es bueno. muy bueno, ademas de lo necesario el protector de bocinas de CSVR, el ecualizador de 3 vías con entrada stereo y micro de tupolev, gracias.  y voy por el de 300 en stereo, para unos buenos bajos, saludos a todos y gracias por los consejos que tan amablemente escriben, Fogonazo no me mordí los dedos pero si hace falta hacerlo, como recomendación  usen gafas de seguridad, nuestros ojos no valen el precio de un transistor,  saludos desde las ciudad de las dos mentiras ( ni es villa ni es hermosa, pero es mi villahermosa) Víctor.


----------



## raal

Claro que si amigo Carlos, con gusto lo hago.


----------



## Silici0

Muchas gracias por enviar el diagrama del amplificador de 50W, yo solo modifique la resistencia de 39K por una de 27K para reducir un poco la ganancia, se escucha de maravilla solo que al encender hace un pequeño "pop" pero se le puede agregar una protección. Bueno aquí les dejo unas imágenes de la tarjeta PCB que realice con el famoso "Circuit Wizard" lo probé con un disipador pequeño pero se lo retire para ponerle uno más grande y con ventilador.


----------



## clother

Hola amigos aqui les traigo la imagen del amplificador estereo que acabo de terminar de armar es una "Espectrum" de 3000w rms, 1500w rms por canal trabaja a 1 ohms excelente sonido y rrespuesta de graves.. gracias a Tacatomon por la ayuda y a fogonazo que gracias a ello logre corregir unos problemitas y hacer una fuente de poder decente para el amplificador usa 55,000uf por rrama y lo alimentamos con +/-94vcc ... consume 32 amperios en la red de 120vac a maxima potencia los dos canales.... cualquier defecto o consejo para mejorarlo bienvenido sea... asi posteo todo el esquema con sus modificaciones


----------



## clother

Disculpen la demora colegas... aqui esta el diagrama electrico de "La Espectrum" en el circuido dispuse de un disyuntor o magnetotermico de 40A Como interruptor y sistema de  proteccion al mismo tiempo...  tambien cada canal tiene su rrespectivo fusible de 25A por rrama, en la salida de audio va en serie a los parlantes su rrespectivo fusible de corte de 30A por cualquier anormalidad en el circuito aparte de su protector de parlantes con un retardo a la conexion para evitar el poff de encendido, corte la placa del protector de parlantes para separar la parte de control ( sensado de VCC) y la parte del actuador (Relay) asi fue facil conectar en medio de esas dos placas en serie los interruptores termicos que van sugetos a los disipadores que por las alta temperatura desconecte la carga del amplificador hasta que esta baje a la temperatura seteada por los termicos y asi restablecera las conexiones a la salida de audio... le coloque 6 ventiladoras de altas revoluciones... ya en la fuente de poder la hice basado en el post del compañero Fogonazo para obtener un rizado del 3% ultilice capacitores todos a 100v/ 10,000uf y 105ºc en paralelo y asi obtener un total de 55,000uf por rrama 5 puentes rectificadores de 35A las conexiones fueron con cables 12 AWG y los de salida de audio son 4 AWG ya con los transformadores gracias al compañero Tacatomon que me ayudo con unos voltajes que habian que reducirle a los transformadores la alimentacion que utilizo es de +/-95vcc..... Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un Soberano Amplificador, en toda la extensión de la palabra!

Enhorabuena por el éxito compañero.

Saludos al foro!

PS: ¿La refrigeración de los módulos es por túnel de aire?


----------



## alcidesruben

saludos compañeros alguien ya armo este amplificador si puede comentar su experiencia es del amigo " arields1 "


----------



## boloyspe

hola atodos , estan muy bueno esos amplificadore, tambien e estado trabajando en mi amplicador y lo e armado estereo con 12 mosfet irf 250n por canal con voltajes de 80 mas 80.........ya lo probe y con 3 parlantes de 8 homio ....3sp por canal...calienta poco.....tiene un sonido potente ....saludos  ..subo   imajenes


----------



## alexis y leidys

Se los dejo completica pero solo la parte driver esta es la fp10000q


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Merodeando en la web encontré este amplificador. Segun donde lo encontré dice que entrega 400W . Observen la imagen y solo usa un 2N3055 y un MJ2955 . Segun el datasheet de ambos TR, dice que tienen una corriente de colector de 15A y un Vce de 60V. 
En teoría serían capaces de entregar 1800W entre los dos, de a 900W cada uno. Aunque para obtenerlos estarían al borde de explotar. Segun el esquema dice que se alimenta con +/-30V y para obtener los 400W se necesitarían unos 14A :loco:
Aunque están muy al límite y capaz de que mueren en el intento. Pero, en teoría si es capaz de entregar 400W ese circuito, pero imaginense el disipador que ha de usar!  Les creería más si el ampli fuera clase D, pero para empezar, usa transistores BJT no MOSFET, si fuera posible clase D con BJT, los transistores están muy cerca del limite de corriente de colector. y... y... 

Segun yo... y mis pocos conocimientos y experiencias en el audio, no creo que entregue ni 150W. Este esquema me recuerda a los de construya su videorockola que son mas o menos así y para obtener 100W usa los C5200 y A1943 y el voltaje es más alto, y este ampli, usa +/-30V, alrededor de 14A y 400W?

No se, pero dudo que entregue 400W reales, y no me harán cambiar de opinion hasta que alguien demuestre lo contrario. Y si dije algo que no era me corrigen porque de audio no se mucho pero aun así dudo que entregue 400W. 

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

domonation dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Merodeando en la web encontré este amplificador. Segun donde lo encontré dice que entrega 400W .


Te mintieron


> Observen la imagen y solo usa un 2N3055 y un MJ2955 . Segun el datasheet de ambos TR, dice que tienen una corriente de colector de 15A y un Vce de 60V.
> En teoría serían capaces de entregar 1800W entre los dos, de a 900W cada uno. Aunque para obtenerlos estarían al borde de explotar. Segun el esquema dice que se alimenta con +/-30V y para obtener los 400W se necesitarían unos 14A :loco:


¿ Nunca escuchaste hablar de la curva SOA de los transistores ?


> Aunque están muy al límite y capaz de que mueren en el intento. Pero, en teoría si es capaz de entregar 400W ese circuito,


No, ni de casualidad. 
Posiblemente unos 45/50W en 8Ω y tal vez 90/100W en 4Ω


----------



## jorge morales

me parece interesante, este esquema, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## fer716

hola . el circuito es este . aca le deciamos rca y se usaba el mismo transistor de salida para driver ...los driver necesitaban un buen aluminio y ademas nunca pase de usar 62 voltios con este circuito .   y con un solo canal se conectaba un monton de parlantes ..
y una checa 2n3055 en el centro de la placa ....


----------



## Quercus

jorge morales dijo:


> me parece interesante, este esquema, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


Interesante y curioso, sobre todo en la parte del bias, con NTC y una doble regulacion, que habia que saber como funciona.


----------



## jorge morales

me parecieron interesantes estos montajes, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema, a sus amables disposicion, saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Este es mi primer aporte y es un amplificador de unos 10W con solo 4 transistores.
Aclaro que donde lo encontré no venía información acerca del mismo y lo unico que sé es que es de unos 10W.

Un lindo proyecto para principiantes, ya que no requiere ajustes, usa fuente simple y es facil de armar, además de que usa pocos materiales.

Aplicaciones:
Amplificador para PC

Descripción:
Este amplificador exige 15V como mínimo y para su correcto funcionamiento exige por lo menos 1A para los picos. Me parece que trabaja en clase AB.

No se nada sobre la distorsión armónica. 
Para evitar el cruce por cero (crossover) se debe alimentar a unos 15V y un maximo de 20V. 

Armado:
Como transistores de salida emplea los mencionados en el esquema o los BD135 y BD136, 
cualquiera de esas caracteristicas. 

Las resistencias de 0.47Ω cambialas por unas de al menos 6.8. Ya que se calientan demasiado los transistores de salida. En mi caso le puse dos de 10Ω a 1/8W y me va bien. Los transistores entibian a maxima potencia y mejoró respecto a ruidos en la salida.

Requieren disipadores de calor. Puedes usar un trocito de aluminio. En mi caso usé un trocito de perfil de aluminio que me regalaron (el disipador me sale muy caro), pero por su baja disipación requieren disipadores chicos (en caso de usar las resistencias recomendadas). Uno de 3x3cm con 2mm de grosor vienen muy bien. Recuerda aislarlos y ponerles su grasita térmica.

Puedes usar los TIP3X/4X, no hay problema. Y los de pequeña señal pueden ser los 2SA1015 y 2SC1815 que son para audio. 
El diodo: Cualquiera de silicio está bien.

Todas las resistencias pueden ser de 1/8W. El capacitor de salida debe ser de al menos 1000µF. 1500µF van bien. 

Para hacerlo estereo debes hacer 2 iguales.
Puedes usarlo con impedancias de hasta 2 ohm aunque recomiendo como minimo 4 ohm.

Dejo esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 89421

El volumen es respetable para ser un par de BD. Si es la primera vez que armas un ampli, puedes armarte este, están los TDA y otros ICs de audio, pero yo prefiero los que son a transistores.

Cualquier duda me avisan!
Cuando pueda subo el PCB listo y unas fotos del ampli armado 

Salu2!!


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Ahora les traigo este amplificador de 68W. 
Según dice ser de 68W. Podría serlo con una impedancia de unos 2 ohm... no se... 
Yo lo armé en el protoboard y le conecté 2 subwoofers 130W 6 ohm, 3 bafles (medio, alto, graves) 130W 12 ohm cada uno y una de 2W 16 ohm (la de pruebas ). Le subí a todo lo que dá y suena bastante fuerte para ser con solo un TIP31 y TIP32 

Características:
TR2 y TR3 forman el par diferencial. R1 establece el nivel de polarización. TR1, R9, los dos diodos, TR4, R5, R6, R3 forman la etapa pre exitadora. TR4, R5, R6, R3, los diodos y R9 fijan la Bias. Creo que los diodos van pegados fisicamente al disipador para darle estabilidad termica.

TR5, TR6 y R10 forman la etapa excitadora. El emisor de TR5 y el extremo de R10 NO deben ir conectados a la linea de salida (este esquema no tiene los puntos de unión )

Los transistores de salida son los TIP32C y TIP31C y van sobre un disipador de aluminio. Las resistencias en sus emisores pueden sustituirlas por dos de 0.33 a 5W no hay problema.

De preferencia conecten un capacitor cerámico en la salida y en serie una resistencia de 10 ohm a GND para amortiguar los picos de los bafles, o puedes usar una bobina o alguna protección. Si no le pones una luego no me digas porque explotan tus TIP's.

Características técnicas:
Se alimenta a +/-25V y unos 4A.
Entrega según 68W a 8 ohm, puedes meterle 4 ohm. No creo que entregue tanto, pero para mí, con más de 40W es suficiente.
No se su THD.

Lo que les puedo decir es que lo armé en una protoboard y usé los 2N6487 y 2N6490 y suena que retumban los vidrios 
Le puse 6 ohm y suena bien, tambien 16 ohm, 2 ohm, 8 ohm y más impedancias y al conectarle 6 bafles sonaba terrible, muy fuerte el sonido.
Lo alimentaba con +/-18V 5A y sonaba así de fuerte, eso sí, le ajustan R11 y C2 en caso de meterle menos de +/-25V para que ajusten la ganancia y no se distorsione cuando le suban el volumen porque es lo que me pasó: al aumentarle el volumen al 70% se empezaba a notar una leve distorsión y le ajuste R11 y C2 y mejoró bastante. Con 220uF los graves eran molestos, con 100uF el sonido estaba algo aceptable pero distorsionaba algo, con 47uF tenía un sonido más limpio y con 1uF sonaba muy poco 
Lo que me sorprende de este amplificador es que genera un sonido tan fuerte con solo un par de transistores TIP  Yo le pienso conectar bafles de 130W y a 6 ohm porque suena fuerte con estos.
Según saque la corriente que manejan los transistores de salida y manejan casi 3A. Si es un clase AB y los AB tienen el rendimiento de +60%, entonces le aumentamos otro poco de corriente y serían unos 5A (ejemplo) que son los que se liberan en forma de calor. Entonces podría ser posible lograr unos 60W en teoría... no se mucho sobre el tema pero creo así es. De todas formas nadie me quita la impresión del sonido con ese par de transistorcitos  

Dejo esquema:

Salu2!


----------



## Modultronic

Hola amigos , también he realizado este amplificador y funciona perfectamente,  es el TR7007A de Megatech.
 Diagrama Original del Amplificador: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=14365.0 Tal como está en este diagrama Original que adjunto está comprobado que su funcionalidad es del 100%. Saludos. 
MDT Modultronic.


----------



## nuk

ya que tocaron el asunto del TR-07A queria preguntar que tan buena es su respuesta en frecuencia por lo que pude simular solo me responde de 20Hz hasta 2Khz ... y un poco mas, pero no llega a 20Khz... 
mi pregunta es si este amplificador es solo usado para woofer o subwoofer, (_frecuencias bajas_) o estoy haciendo algo mal en la simulación.
adjunto la simulacion 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> ya que tocaron el asunto del TR-07A queria preguntar que tan buena es su respuesta en frecuencia por lo que pude simular solo me responde de 20Hz hasta 2Khz ...



  


En tu simulación llega a 92KHz a -3db y hasta 24KHz a 0db


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> ya que tocaron el asunto del TR-07A queria preguntar que tan buena es su respuesta en frecuencia por lo que pude simular solo me responde de 20Hz hasta 2Khz ... y un poco mas, pero no llega a 20Khz...
> mi pregunta es si este amplificador es solo usado para woofer o subwoofer, (_frecuencias bajas_) o estoy haciendo algo mal en la simulación.
> adjunto la simulacion
> saludos
> PSD: e visto que este amplificador en puente da 3.4KW...


 
_Hola amigo nuk, usted mismo se ha respondido la pregunta, este diseño del amplificador es solo para Sub Bass en el mismo PCB lo específica, pero si usted es conocedor de estos mismos, puede darce cuenta que se puede modificar para las diferentes respuestas, hay infinidad de estos amplificadores de este estilo y son realmente muy buenos los recomiendo._

_Si en modo Bridge dan muy buena respuesta eficaz._


_Saludos._

_MDT._


----------



## mrmay

Me parece que es parecido a este un 99%


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-asiatico-super-driver-600w-1500w-pcb-87044/


Allí nuestro amigo Yiroshi da fe que funciona al 100%  por cierto nuestro amigo anda perdido ya no lo vemos (ni en las curvas).


----------



## nuk

Fogonazo dijo:


> En tu simulación llega a 92KHz a -3db y hasta 24KHz a 0db



asi fogonazo me referia a que cuando paso los 2Khz se comienza a deformar la onda y a reducir, la forma de onda se comienza a hacer triangular a diferencias de otro amplificador que simule que mantiene la misma forma de onda 
a que se debe esto..??

MODULTRONIC tengo el diagrama de ese  TRB-3600 y en la simulacion da 4KW. en eso no tengo problema solo me inquietaba el asunto de la forma de onda. y el uso que le dan gracias por la info
una consulta asi en puente con cuantos voltios maximo es alimentado..???

PSD: ya veo, a revisar el diagrama para que responda toda la frecuencia alguna sugerencia..??

saludos


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> asi fogonazo me referia a que cuando paso los 2Khz se comienza a deformar la onda y a reducir, la forma de onda se comienza a hacer triangular a diferencias de otro amplificador que simule que mantiene la misma forma de onda
> a que se debe esto..??
> 
> MODULTRONIC tengo el diagrama de ese TRB-3600 y en la simulacion da 4KW. en eso no tengo problema solo me inquietaba el asunto de la forma de onda. y el uso que le dan gracias por la info
> una consulta asi en puente con cuantos voltios maximo es alimentado..???
> 
> PSD: ya veo, a revisar el diagrama para que responda toda la frecuencia alguna sugerencia..??
> 
> saludos


 
Amigo nuk, Fuente a suministrar de +/-85V a +/-100V DC, Dual Transformador de 20Amp por canal, con Impedancia de 8Ω 1250W a 4Ω 2000W Eficaz.

nuck Mire el siguiente diagrama del nuevo TR-07, asi mismo podra cumplir sus espectativas de respuesta modificando y comparando ciertos valores.


Saludos.

MDT.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuantos transistores!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

nuk dijo:


> asi fogonazo me referia a que cuando paso los 2Khz se comienza a deformar la onda y a reducir, la forma de onda se comienza a hacer triangular a diferencias de otro amplificador que simule que mantiene la misma forma de onda
> a que se debe esto..??. . .



 

Siempre trabajando sobre *tu* simulación, a 20KHz da una distorsión *< 0,6%* Perfectamente aceptable. 
Si aparece una deformación sobre la excursión negativa que habría que revisar


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:
			
		

> excelente gracias por la info nuevamente
> PSD1: e visto tambien el HD5KW de 2500W pero aun no lo simulo creo que es clase H
> tendrás alguna referencia de este amplificador..?
> 
> 
> 
> supongo que es para soportar menos ohms creo...?? es asi..??
> 36 Tr por rama..!!!
> 
> PSD2: la potencia parece que ya no es el problema, si no la fuente que alimenta semejantes
> watts, en fin ese es otro tema ...


 
_Amigo nuk asi es, se puede trabajar hasta 1Ω el TR-07, el HD5KW es la nueva clase HD de amplificadores de 5000W, es un diseño de DETEX AUDIO, si la tengo mire por aqui:_

http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php?board=147.0

Saludos.

MDT.


----------



## nuk

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Que circuito simulaste ?, ¿ Donde está ?



el circuito es el mismo que publico el amigo MODULTRONIC esta por aqui

y la simulacion esta aqui

y al parecer el simulador me jugo una mala pasada ...??? 
acabo de simularlo y obtengo a 20kHz 780W aprox 

en la que si ocurre la deformacion de la onda (_de senoidal a triangular_) es en
el modo puente  (_adjunto imagen_)

que abra pasado talvez fue un error mio   me tocara revisarlo...

de todas maneras despeje muchas interrogantes 
muchas gracias 



> Amigo nuk asi es, se puede trabajar hasta 1Ω el TR-07, el HD5KW es la nueva clase HD de amplificadores de 5000W, es un diseño de DETEX AUDIO, si la tengo mire por aqui:
> http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php?board=147.0
> Saludos.



gracias por la info MODULTRONIC un saludo


----------



## mrmay

Subo el siguiente diagrama esperando saber si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con éste amplificador y nos comente que tal le ha parecido.


No le se la nomenclatura al ic 1001 pero yo por lo menos estoy simulándolo con el ne5532
Porque es el que poseo en proteus pero subo el link de donde lo saqué.


NOTA: en la página de donde lo bajé hay una recomendación acerca del uso que le demos a los manuales o esquemas que de allí bajemos, el autor solo nos pide que dicha información no sea vendida solo para fines personales.


http://elektrotanya.com/ciclotron_dbs-3000.pdf/download.html


----------



## nuk

MODULTRONIC yo me refería a este XXX-2400 es algo que no se vende.. creo..? 
no tengo el nombre preciso del amplificador.

PSD1: también e simulado el HAFLER_X3 y el MA-2400I este ultimo solo me entrega 1000W.
PSD2: a todo esto no se si los moderadores dejen postear esta clase de informacion ya que le pertenece a MEGATECH  
si es asi a MP .

_escusa: estoy programando una matriz asi que no lo podre postear hasta el lunes 
mil disculpas._
saludos


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> MODULTRONIC yo me refería a este XXX-2400 es algo que no se vende.. creo..?
> no tengo el nombre preciso del amplificador.
> 
> PSD1: también e simulado el HAFLER_X3 y el MA-2400I este ultimo solo me entrega 1000W.
> PSD2: a todo esto no se si los moderadores dejen postear esta clase de informacion ya que le pertenece a MEGATECH
> si es asi a MP .
> 
> _escusa: estoy programando una matriz asi que no lo podre postear hasta el lunes _
> _mil disculpas._
> saludos


 _Amigo nuk ya entiendo a cuál se refería, ese amplificador lo tengo completo es el CES-741 de Crest Audio en Bridge, hay otro que no es de Megatech identico; Es de IT Electronic se llama BT-0908 tengo varios amplificadores de IT y funcionan muy bien 100% comprobados, si se me hacía raro que tuviese el diagrama y PCB del TRB-3600 y del MX-2400, ya que solo hay una forma de obtenerlo comprándolo y Importándolo.__En cuanto a lo que dice de Megatech, hay PCB y diagramas DIY que circulan libremente en la página web __http://www.un-sound.com/__ asi que publiquelo sin ningun problema, al igual he visto muchos DIY de aquí de foros de electrónica en ese Foro de Tailandia  asi que no hay misterio con ello._


_Saludos._


----------



## nuk

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que dice de Megatech, hay PCB y diagramas DIY que circulan libremente en la página web_ http://www.un-sound.com/ asi que publiquelo sin ningun problema, al igual he visto muchos DIY de aquí de foros de electrónica en ese Foro de Tailandia  asi que no hay misterio con ello.[/size]_
> _Saludos._


 
 ok MODULTRONIC solo quería cerciorarme de eso  
ahora que el terreno es seguro dejo una previa del TRB-3600 y sus conexiones ya que no lo
termino del todo... es que quiero publicar todo completo diagrama y PCB
saludos


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> ok MODULTRONIC solo quería cerciorarme de eso
> ahora que el terreno es seguro dejo una previa del TRB-3600 y sus conexiones ya que no lo
> termino del todo... es que quiero publicar todo completo diagrama y PCB
> saludos


 _Amigo nuk el TRB-3600 Bridge es la mejor potencia que he tenido, una amiga de Bangkok hace como 1 año me lo envió de Megatech, ese y otros los tengo completos con su respectivo diagrama y PCB original, pero ya que usted tiene también el TRB-3600 y lo publicara sería muy excelente verlo y compararlo con el Original en acción, hay un PCB que circula en los foros Tai, que en si es solo una guía de ensamble del TR-7007 B en bridge compacto y lo confunden con el TRB-3600. _[/SIZE] _El Hafler X3 es muy bueno también lo he armado pero lleva mucha resistencia, prefiero los que tengan el 741, el sonido y la ganancia es mucho mejor, los TASTECH son también excelentes mi favorito es el TR-4600 Turbo._[/SIZE] _Saludos._ 
_MDT._


----------



## nuk

MODULTRONIC dijo:


> _hay un PCB que circula en los foros Tai, que en si es solo una guía de ensamble del TR-7007 B en bridge compacto y lo confunden con el TRB-3600. _
> _MDT._


hola MODULTRONIC me parece que ese es el que tengo 
bueno aqui va no es el TRB-3600 pero es el que menciona MODULTRONIC

a mi parecer con unas cuantas modificaciones es posible tener el TRB-3600  ya que esta
basado en el TR-07 en fin veré si lo acabo. 
por ahora dejo este no tan potente 1.8kW según el multisim .

PSD: también dejo el 7 PAIR BRIDGE para acomodar los transistores (esta en A3 )
saludos y que lo disfruten si algo no esta claro consúltenlo con la simulación.



			
				jose31 dijo:
			
		

> hola como estan pero esto se puede descargar de la pagina oficial o circula en internet me interesa mucho esto



si solo buscalo en las paginas oficiales ya a tu cargo queda probarlo y hasta sacarle el SCH
de los PCB que encuentres que es lo que yo hice 
pero como dice MODULTRONIC algunos toca comprarlo e importarlos

_:: al parecer la potencia ya no es un problema, con un poco aqui un poco aya, se obtiene 1.5kW ::_


----------



## Modultronic

nuk dijo:


> hola MODULTRONIC me parece que ese es el que tengo
> bueno aqui va no es el TRB-3600 pero es el que menciona MODULTRONIC
> 
> a mi parecer con unas cuantas modificaciones es posible tener el TRB-3600  ya que esta
> basado en el TR-07 en fin veré si lo acabo.
> por ahora dejo este no tan potente 1.8kW según el multisim .
> 
> PSD: también dejo el 7 PAIR BRIDGE para acomodar los transistores (esta en A3 )
> saludos y que lo disfruten si algo no esta claro consúltenlo con la simulación.
> 
> 
> 
> si solo buscalo en las paginas oficiales ya a tu cargo queda probarlo y hasta sacarle el SCH
> de los PCB que encuentres que es lo que yo hice
> pero como dice MODULTRONIC algunos toca comprarlo e importarlos
> 
> _:: al parecer la potencia ya no es un problema, con un poco aqui un poco aya, se obtiene 1.5kW ::_


 

_Amigo nuk gracias por el aporte le quedo impecable, si ese el TR-07 compacto en Bridge muy buena potencia y es el mismo que el Original de la web Tai, si es muy cierto con unas pequeñas modificaciones queda como el TRB-3600, este gran aporte deberia estar en un Post aparte._[/SIZE] _Saludos._ 
_MDT._


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

hola a todos mi interes por estos amplificadores surgio una tarde que tuve que armar un amplificador para una iglesia cristiana evangelica que no tenia presupuesto para comprar ni componentes para armar un amplificador ni comprar uno armado empece a buscar y encontre varios con un solo transistor o mosfet y algunos esquemas mas elaborados, asi tambien como valvulas y con un par de resistencias un tranformador de tv y un viejo transistor arme un amplificador de 5 wats lo suficiente para una guitarrita

espero que les guste y aporten


----------



## JBE

Hola! Quería saber que les parecían estos circuitos;

*El primero es un amplificador de 25W en 8Ω:*
http://wiringcircuitdiagram.wiringdiagramcircuit.com/tag/hifi-amplifier/

Componentes:



		PHP:
	

R1,R4 = 47K       1/4W Resistors
R2 = 4K7	1/4W Resistors
R3 = 1K5	1/4W Resistors
R5 = 390R	1/4W Resistors
R6 = 470R	1/4W Resistors
R7 = 33K	1/4W Resistors
R8 = 150K	1/4W Resistors
R9 = 15K	1/4W Resistors
R10 = 27R	1/4W Resistors
R11 = 500R	1/2W Trimmer Cermet
R12,R13,R16 = 10R	1/4W Resistors
R14,R15 = 220R	1/4W Resistors
R17 = 8R2	2W Resistor
R18 = R22	4W Resistor (wirewound)
	
C1 = 470nF	63V Polyester Capacitor
C2 = 330pF	63V Polystyrene Capacitor
C3,C5 = 470µF	63V Electrolytic Capacitors
 C4,C6,C8,C11 = 100nF	63V Polyester Capacitors
C7 = 100µF	25V Electrolytic Capacitor
C9 = 10pF	63V Polystyrene Capacitor
C10 = 1µF	63V Polyester Capacitor
	
Q1-Q5 = BC560C	45V100mA Low noise High gain PNP Transistors
Q6 = BD140	80V 1.5A PNP Transistor
Q7 = BD139 	80V 1.5A NPN Transistor
Q8 = IRF532	100V 12A N-Channel Hexfet Transistor
Q9 = IRF9532	100V 10A P-Channel Hexfet Transistor



*El segundo es un amplificador de 40W en 8Ω:*
http://electronicsproject.org/7040-watts-hi-fi-amplifier/

Componentes: 



		PHP:
	

R1, R7 = 100 KOhms

R2, R3, R9 = 1.2 KOhms

R4, R5, R6 = 2.7 KOhms/2W

R8 = 4.7 KOhms

R10, R13, R16, R18, R19 = 100 Ohms

R11 = 3.3 KOhms

R12, R17 = 680 Ohms

R14, R15, R22, R23, R24, R25 = 1 Ohm /2W

R20 = 10 Ohms /2W

R21 = 1o Ohms /1W

VR1 = 100 Ohms

[B]Capacitors[/B]

C1 = 1 µF/polyester

C2, C3 = 25 µF/25V electrolytic

C4, C8, C9 = o.1 µF polyester

C5 = 10 µF/60V electrolytic

C6 = 4.7 µF/10V electrolytic

C7 = 56 pF ceramic disc

[B]Semiconductors[/B]

T1, T2, T3 = BC546B

T4 = BC558B

T5, T11 = 2N4033

T6, T10 = 2N3019

T7 = BC548B

T8, T9 = BC147B

T12 = BD140

T13 = BD139

T14 = 2N3055

T15 = MJ2955

ZD1 = 3.3V 400mW zener diode

ZD2 = 3.9V, 400mW zener diode

[B]Miscellaneous[/B]

L1 = Coil having 20 turns of 20 SWG over thin pencil

F1 = 3.5 Ampere fuse

[B]SPECIFICATIONS[/B]

Output power (1 KHz, o.7% THD): 73W into 4-ohms and 44W into 8-ohms

Offset Voltage: Less than ±40mV

Input impedance: 100 K

Harmonic distortion : 0.015%

Intermodulation distortion (70W): 0.02%

Frequency range: 10 Hz – 30 KHz, ±2dB

Signal-to-noise ratio (out = 100mW): Over 72dB


¿Alguno es mejor que el otro? ¿Alguien los armó?

Edit: Los circuitos también están publicados en el foro, para que no se pierdan.

Muchas gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## cevv

saludos al amigo @nuk  y gracias por sus aportes. estuve unas semanas desaparecido del foro y veo que hay grandes aportes...  hice tr3500de yiro y ya la puse a funcional con 8 transitores (4 por ramas).
pero ya me pondré a trabajar sobre la trb-3600 del amigo nuk y @modultronic
una consulta: alguno de los 2 compañeros (o algun otro), tendrá un buen *preamplificador *recomendado para estos 2 modelos de amplificadores (sobretodo para la trb-3600).
los pre que he hecho no me gustan del todo. 
saludos y gracias nuevamente por sus grandes aportes.


----------



## Fogonazo

cevv dijo:


> . . . .una consulta: alguno de los 2 compañeros (o algun otro), tendrá un buen *preamplificador *recomendado para estos 2 modelos de amplificadores (sobretodo para la trb-3600)....



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pre-amplificador-digital-pcb-25732/


----------



## Tacatomon

Una potencia Profesional, la encuentras acá: http://www.qscaudio.com/

Y acá: www.crownaudio.com/

www.abamps.com/

www.crestaudio.com

...

He ahí la diferencia entre un Amplificador DIY y un Amplificador Profesional. La potencia no te define nada.


----------



## Modultronic

_Muy cierto nuk mas diagramas menos charla__Amigos aqui dejo el amplificador Oficial de UN-SOUNDSALES diseñado por Tastech es de 200W, está probado así que lo pueden construir con seguridad, por si las dudas el PCB mide 12cm x 9,5cm.__Un saludo._
_MDT._


----------



## carlos3333

amigo  @modultronic tendrias de casualidad informacion del CES741? se ve interesante,sobretodo por lo sencillo.. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos3333 dijo:


> . . . . tendrias de casualidad informacion del CES741? se ve interesante,sobretodo por lo sencillo.. saludos



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*23)* Es de mala educación referir una consulta a un solo miembro de la Comunidad, además de que te estas perdiendo la posibilidad de que otros miembros del Foro te respondan.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos aqui les presento el amplificador spain modelo sp500 con su tarjeta de circuito impreso hecho mediante PCB wizard.. en el mismo documento pueden encontrar dos diagramas electrónicos, el original hecho por un amigo de acá del foro pero no recuerdo quien es, y el segundo rediseñado por mi pero le eliminé el circuito de protección, no sé si sea conveniente. de todas maneras quien quiera construirlo que lo haga y nos comenta.. cualquiere error o sugerencia bienvenida sea...


----------



## DOSMETROS

moonwalker dijo:


> . . . rediseñado por mi pero le eliminé el circuito de protección, no sé si sea conveniente.


 
 No es conveniente eliminar la protección


----------



## alexcesarpalma

hola a todos, por aquí alguien me decía que no era conveniente trabajar con alto voltaje y altas potencias, aquí les comparto en lo que estoy trabajando , un amplificador seguro de mas de 10000w n_n, aun esta en proceso de experimentacion, no construyan el del esquema, lo estoy simplificando
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

alexcesarpalma dijo:


> hola a todos, por aquí alguien me decía que no era conveniente trabajar con alto voltaje y altas potencias, aquí les comparto en lo que estoy trabajando , un amplificador seguro de mas de 10000w n_n, aun esta en proceso de experimentacion, no construyan el del esquema, lo estoy simplificando
> saludos


 10Kw!!!? Con que lo vas a alimentar?


----------



## alexcesarpalma

se trata de un amplificador clase D para una bobina tesla electrónica en la que estoy trabajando parecida a la de la foto, sin embargo creo que con unas cuantas modificaciones y simplificaciones de la señal podría pegarle a los 10kw con esos módulos y de uso para graves, obviamente tendría que ser alimentado con voltaje proveniente de un poste de luz, como lo hacen algunos grupos aquí en mi ciudad
saludos


----------



## gregoriorg

El PCB de este ampli creo que ya esta en el foro, lo subo por si no lo encuentras, las pistas estan delgadas, es cuestion de hacerlas un poco mas anchas al momento de dibujar el impreso.
Yo los hago para calcar directo a la placa si usas serigrafia solo lo invietes en modo espejo, saludos.

El PCB de este ampli creo que ya esta en el foro, lo subo por si no lo encuentras, las pistas estan delgadas, es cuestion de hacerlas un poco mas anchas al momento de dibujar el impreso.
Yo los hago para calcar directo a la placa si usas serigrafia solo lo invietes en modo espejo, saludos.



Amigo CEEV me equivoque al suvir elarchivo, subi con elque me guie para comprovar las pistas de conexcion pero aqui esta el PCB con su diagrama.


----------



## nuk

Comparto mi simulación 

Con respecto los diodos que van de en cada rama con respecto a la salida , no los puse por que se recorta a 100W / 4 Ω y no da mas 

En fin los quite y listo, amplifica hasta 400W / 4 Ω 
con respecto a la DHT:
Vpp/in = 340mV R4 _(en la simulacion)_ = 680Ω / DHT = 0.32%
Vpp/in = 1.08V R4 _(en la simulacion)_ = 2.2KΩ / DHT = 0.11%


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponganle 1N5408


----------



## alex candelo q

moonwalker dijo:
			
		

> hola alex , esa spain sp1000 tambien las adjuntaste tu junto con la sp500??? me gustaria ya obtener el plano electronico bien hecho para hacerlo una tarjeta compacta con los transistores de salidas montados en la misma placa. no me gusta para nada tener cables de conexión y por estetica y seguridad es mejor diseñar pcb compactos... tambien les comento que estoy diseñando un PCB nuevo para el amplificador qsc1700 con transistores tipos 1943/5200 o de otro encapsulado parecido montados en la misma placa, pronto cuando termine lo adjuntare al foro en su tema correspondiente. asi que esten pendiente. saludos chicos



Hola, si señor los diagramas los subi juntos en formato pdf estan en el mensaje 3192 de este mismo tema.


----------



## nuk

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponganle 1N5408



excelente, una gran diferencia entre los dos:

1N4937 = V 600V / A = 1A
1N5408 = V 1000V / A = 3A

por eso se recortaba tanto, cambiados y funcionando a 400W / 4 Ω
veré si lo llevo a mas con un par de driver mas 

gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que el problema no es el díodo en si mismo , sino posiblemente un tema del modelo en Multisim , y funciona como un zener


----------



## mrmay

Modultronic dijo:
			
		

> _Amigo mrmay, quiero preguntarle de donde obtuvo ese esquema o la fuente Original de donde lo encontró? Lo digo porque a ese esquema le falta unos componentes importantes, es una copia mal Modificada del MX-2400 Original, que alguien clono ese esquema lo digo porque el diagrama tiene curvas estilo Circuit Wizard y lo coloco con el formato A4 de Megatech, he construido y importando el MX-2400 Hi-Fi y es excelente amplificador muy bien diseñado._ _http://www.megatech-audio.com/images/1326708908.gif_
> _Un saludo._
> _MDT._



gracias por responder 

compañero Modultronic me gustaría saber si usted tendría este esquema me gustaría ver si en verdad alcanza los 1000w y  conocerlo mas a fondo de su funcionamiento

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/226793-100w-1000w-class-ab-2.html


----------



## nuk

mrmay dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene este esquema con mejor resolución en mi pc no se visualiza muy bien y casi ni puedo ver las nomenclaturas de los componentes



_después de que llegaron la pantallas TFT puedo ver algunos esquemas que tenia, adiós al TRC...  _
ahora a tu pregunta sobre el esquema, mejor te dejo la simulación

NOTA: _así como esta no entrega 1000W, solo 400W pero aumentando mas transistores de
potencia y subiendo al voltaje adecuado llegará_

lo que pude lograr en la simulacion:
Power: 1200W / 4Ω
Voltaje de alimentación: ±110V
Vpp en la entrada: 1Vp / 1Khz
THD: 0.36% 

saludos


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola quiera saber si alguien a construido este amplificador


----------



## alexis y leidys

Éste diagrama es igual al QSC o al europower 2500 , claro sin el sistema de inyección , después de todo ese es un buen diagrama y suena diria yo muy bien


----------



## SERGIOD

Sound mixer dijo:


> hola quiera saber si alguien a construido este amplificador



Desde la misma web site oficial:


----------



## mrmay

si lo fabrica qsc es bueno y de buen sonido. yo por mi parte trate de hacerlo funcionar y no di con el problema lo simule en proteus 
les dejo adjunto la simulación si hay alguien que lo pueda arreglar se lo agradezco


----------



## alexis y leidys

hola amigos alguien se ha dedicado a fabricar esta americanaudio con su sistema de inyeccion  me gustaria saber quien es tan pasiente de armarlo por que yo no tengo mucho tiempo y de paso miran la similitud con la linea QSC audio


----------



## Cyrax

mrmay dijo:


> si lo fabrica qsc es bueno y de buen sonido. yo por mi parte trate de hacerlo funcionar y no di con el problema lo simule en proteus
> les dejo adjunto la simulación si hay alguien que lo pueda arreglar se lo agradezco


 
Compañero mrmay y cual es el problema que tienes hice ya varios QSC de pronto te pueda ayudar, QSC es tener sonido en bruto muy buenas potencias para sub-bajos.


----------



## mrmay

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero mrmay y cual es el problema que tienes hice ya varios QSC de pronto te pueda ayudar, QSC es tener sonido en bruto muy buenas potencias para sub-bajos.



gracias por tu interés te agradezco cual quier observación que puedas brindarme .

mi problema es que si te fijas en la simulación claramente se ve que esta mal no esta amplificando como se debe. en otro tema de este gran foro hay uno es la 2450 y de hecho la simulación esta de maravilla pero mi idea no es irme a copiar eso es muy fácil .
mi problema es por que no me amplifica como debe ser que estoy haciendo mal o de pronto que le hace falta 
muchas gracias por tu atención


----------



## Cyrax

mrmay dijo:


> gracias por tu interés te agradezco cual quier observación que puedas brindarme .
> 
> mi problema es que si te fijas en la simulación claramente se ve que esta mal no esta amplificando como se debe. en otro tema de este gran foro hay uno es la 2450 y de hecho la simulación esta de maravilla pero mi idea no es irme a copiar eso es muy fácil .
> mi problema es por que no me amplifica como debe ser que estoy haciendo mal o de pronto que le hace falta
> muchas gracias por tu atención


 
Compañero primero fijate que en el Led Signal tienes un error ahí , al igual que la resistencia R10 de 820Ω corrijo debe ir al Emisor del 3904 ≈ no al Zener D1 1N4744 

Te recomiendo que sigas muy bien el diagrama en busca de errores en la colocación de los componentes, porque por cualquier punto mal conectado la señal amplificada se satura o no amplifica.

Si tienes razon la idea no es copiar es poder realizar uno mismo sus cosas por su propia cuenta, por eso no te doy la simulacion lista pero si te ayudo en alguna que otra cosa, no amplifica bien es porque tienes unos componentes mal puestos trata de copiar el diagrama lo mas exacto, te doy un consejo toma sectores del diagrama original del QSC y ve repasando estos mismos en el proteus asi se te hara mas facil corregirlo


----------



## Arthas

vean la foto de la rmx 1450 con su filtro 30-50 hz


----------



## Cyrax

Compañeros para los que nos gusta construir QSC, aporto el diagrama de la QSC RMX1450 simplificado por mi.


----------



## mrmay

Paisaman dijo:


> Compañero primero fijate que en el Led Signal tienes un error ahí , al igual que la resistencia R10 de 820Ω corrijo debe ir al Colector del 3904 ≈ no al Zener D1 1N4744
> 
> Te recomiendo que sigas muy bien el diagrama en busca de errores en la colocación de los componentes, porque por cualquier punto mal conectado la señal amplificada se satura o no amplifica.
> 
> Si tienes razon la idea no es copiar es poder realizar uno mismo sus cosas por su propia cuenta, por eso no te doy la simulacion lista pero si te ayudo en alguna que otra cosa, no amplifica bien es porque tienes unos componentes mal puestos trata de copiar el diagrama lo mas exacto, te doy un consejo toma sectores del diagrama original del QSC y ve repasando estos mismos en el proteus asi se te hara mas facil corregirlo


gracias por turespuesta.

he mirado el diagrama que baje de la pagina dela qsc  y la resistencia de 820R va pegada ala pata del emisor del 3904 y el zener va ala pata del led con un jumper hacia la pata del emisor del 3904, observe tu esquema el que subiste y esta igual.

Arthas , te a quedado mundial tus trabajos, en un mensaje arriba le comentaba al amigo Paisaman de unas simulaciones que tu as compartido te quedaron de lujo vi tus galerías excelentes,

yo sigo peliando con mi simulación y les cuento algo a qui en secreto que yo se nadien lo sabra "no he podido con esa" no se si de pronto tendre mal configurado el proteus simule la 1200 y todo salio bn. esto solo me pasa con las qsc y las peavey


----------



## Cyrax

mrmay dijo:


> gracias por turespuesta.
> 
> he mirado el diagrama que baje de la pagina dela qsc y la resistencia de 820R va pegada ala pata del emisor del 3904 y el zener va ala pata del led con un jumper hacia la pata del emisor del 3904, observe tu esquema el que subiste y esta igual.
> 
> Arthas , te a quedado mundial tus trabajos, en un mensaje arriba le comentaba al amigo Paisaman de unas simulaciones que tu as compartido te quedaron de lujo vi tus galerías excelentes,
> 
> yo sigo peliando con mi simulación y les cuento algo a qui en secreto que yo se nadien lo sabra "no he podido con esa" no se si de pronto tendre mal configurado el proteus simule la 1200 y todo salio bn. esto solo me pasa con las qsc y las peavey


 
Compañero mrmay en la simulación que adjuntaste la R de 820Ω esta conectada al Zener de 15V y al C112 de 220uF por ello no te funciona el Led Sing, y si compañero corrijo va la R130 de 820 al Emisor del Q102, mira voy a revisar muy bien tu simulacion y si encuentro algo te digo vale



			
				alexis y leidys dijo:
			
		

> los aportes de diagramas son buenos es mas de gran utilidad pero repetir continuamente los mismos diagramas no aguanta. Si se aporta algo tener en cuenta los temas anteriores para no dar bueltas en un mismo circulo


 
Si subi el diagrama simplificado es para poder revisar las simulaciones, como un poco mas despejado el diagrama no es por repetir los diagramas.


----------



## Arthas

subo la simulación que hice de la 1450 para que el compañero mrmay compare y corrija los errores que tenga saludos


----------



## mrmay

Arthas estoy viendo tu simulación esta de lujo solo que observo que hay un recorte de señal  a partir de los 69 v, como se puede corregir para que de la senoide completa con al menos 77v de amplitud
solo es una inquietud no es critica y excelente aporte yo es ta va resignado con la mia bueno no tanto solo ya me dolia la cabeza gracias


----------



## Arthas

Un recorte de señal te refieres a donde la onda se satura y se pone cuadrada ?

Revisala, aca en el Proteus empieza a cuadrarse o sea satura a los 75 Volts , tengo Proteus 7.9 sp1


----------



## mrmay

yo tengo proteus 7.8 de igual manera esta mundial Arthas que tal es el sonido yo la quiero para que acompañe mis otros dos poderes tengo la master de oscar monsalvo y la peavey claro la ultima también me dio cacao en la simulación y adivina que "tampoco funciono" pero bueno de igual manera mi equipo de audio potente esta que no se cambia por ninguno





Arthas dijo:


> vean la foto de la rmx 1450 con su filtro 30-50 hz



que función cumple el filtro


----------



## Arthas

segun el fabricante protegen los altavoces y aumentan el techo dinamico


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero mrmay te ayude un poco con tu simulacion y correji algunas cositas que tenias mal sin alterar tu diseño, para que trabaje asi como la simulación del compañero Arthas toca trabajarla un poco mas, en lo poquito que llevo aqui se aprende mucho mas practicando y ayudando que copiando, este foro nos ayuda mucho a orientarnos y aprender muchas cosas nuevas

Se me olvidaba decirte que para que se vea la animacion de la simulacion completa, entras a System seleccionas Set Animation Opsions y chuleas; 

Show wire voltage by color √
Show wire current with Arrows √

Para que se vea la animacion del voltaje y se vean las flechas asi como en la simulacion del compañero Arthas.


----------



## moonwalker

hola a todo gran comunidad, bueno lo prometido es deuda, y la paciencia una virtud teologal. Aqui está el PCB que diseñé para el amplificador Spain modelo SP1000. Tarjeta driver con transistores de salida en la misma tarjeta. Está la ubicación de componentes y un detalle respecto a la resistencia termica o NTC, para que sea cableada por debajo de la tarjeta y puesta al disipador de calor para sensar la etapa de salida. Está el plano electrónico tomado del documento de alex pero ya residiseñado y ordenado con la circuitería de protección e indicación de señales y encendido. La etapa de entrada de audio con el operacional aparte en otra tarjeta, para después uniré ésta última a la tarjeta principal. Alex corrobórame el valor del condensador conectados a los pines 3 y 2 en el operacional de entrada de audio y los condensadores en series a la entrada de audio que en tu esquema no se ve bien... la circuitería de protección e indicación de señal se las debo. Cualquier sugerencia o duda háganla saber. saludos


----------



## gregoriorg

Aqui esta el archivo del compañero @moonwalker,  abre perfeectamente, saludos a todos.

Para los que quieran el PCB y se animen a armarlo. es el mismo que el anterior,  solo que éste incluye la pistas y componentes y en 3d


----------



## alex candelo q

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todo gran comunidad, bueno lo prometido es deuda, y la paciencia una virtud teologal. Aqui está el PCB que diseñé para el amplificador Spain modelo SP1000. Tarjeta driver con transistores de salida en la misma tarjeta. Está la ubicación de componentes y un detalle respecto a la resistencia termica o NTC, para que sea cableada por debajo de la tarjeta y puesta al disipador de calor para sensar la etapa de salida. Está el plano electrónico tomado del documento de alex pero ya residiseñado y ordenado con la circuitería de protección e indicación de señales y encendido. La etapa de entrada de audio con el operacional aparte en otra tarjeta, para después uniré ésta última a la tarjeta principal. Alex corrobórame el valor del condensador conectados a los pines 3 y 2 en el operacional de entrada de audio y los condensadores en series a la entrada de audio que en tu esquema no se ve bien... la circuitería de protección e indicación de señal se las debo. Cualquier sugerencia o duda háganla saber. saludos



hola, el condensador entre pines 2 y 3 es ceramico de 6.8pf le sirve el de 7pf o el de 8.2pf,los condensadores en serie a la entrada todos son de 47mf a 25v,otra cosa las resistencias que alimentan al integrado son de 5.1k a 5w.


----------



## Arthas

bueno les traigo un avance de un amplificador viejito pero robusto y confiable se trata de un qsc 3500 que es el mismo mx1500 con su etapa de potencia incluida en la baquela acepto sugerencias apenas esta en proceso de terminar

saludos


----------



## Delphos

Arthas dijo:


> bueno les traigo un avance de un amplificador viejito pero robusto y confiable se trata de un qsc 3500 que es el mismo mx1500 con su etapa de potencia incluida en la baquela acepto sugerencias apenas esta en proceso de terminar
> 
> saludos


 
Buen trabajo amigo Arthas , se ve muy prometedor tu diseño.



			
				alcides alvarez dijo:
			
		

> Saludos ARTHAS,que potencia daria ese qsc? me gusta ese tipo de montage evita tanto cable,seve genial..


 
Hola amigo alcides alvarez, a reserva de lo que comente el amigo Arthas, anexo tabla con potencias proporcionadas por qsc del 3200 al 3800.
Saludos


----------



## Arthas

bueno no me reservo nada aun jejeje pero la tabla que puso el compañero delphos son las watts de cada modelo lo bueno es que son circuitos clase h y el 1700 es tipo AB complementario tiene un poco mas eficiencia los clase h

adjunto como quedo definitivamente


----------



## Arthas

adjunto pcb de la misma me toca pasar los valores de los componentes pero apenas los termine los subo nuevamente cualquier aporte es valido 

saludos


----------



## mari0mto

buenas espero alguien me pueda echar una mano con cierto ampli lo primero es dar las gracias por todos los conocimientos que ustedes nos brindan lo que desconozco es como averiguar la potencia rms del mismo este lo saque de una potencia de car-audio pero le hice algunas modificaciones para poder ampliarlo y si lo he conseguido. otra cosa es que lo tengo trabajando en puente y me gustaria saver la carga minima admitida en stereo, lo estoy alimentando con un transformador toroidal de 28+28vac y 23a eficaces.
les subo el esquema por si lo quiere montar alguien y mejorarlo se agradecen las correcciones y lecciones queme puedan dar. 
tambien decir que lo he puesto con varios tipos de transistores por lo del voltage de alimentacion de +/-80 como el c5200 y complementario cambiando los transistores de entrada por el bc639 y complementario al igual que subiendo el vatiaje de algunas resistencias


----------



## rektor

hola todos soy nuevo en los foros me gustaria a empesar a armar amplificadores de gran potencia   un amigo tiene 6 parlantes de 15" de 2000w me comento para cambiar el driver tiene le pioneer les agradeceria su  me comentaron de el spain 1500 y me regalaron estos 2



disculpen les grdeceri su ayuda, mi amigo trabaja con +-80vdc en la pioneer


----------



## mari0mto

ok, jose circuit la potencia al que lo puse no sabria decirte exactamente pero el por aqui dejo el modelo maximo al q*UE* lo he puesto el mas grande de los dos archivos es el maximo al que lo he llegado a montar y el segundo lo he montado en modo puente, espero te sirva un saludo


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola*, * no se si esta bien poner esto aca pero no se como hacer*, * pido encarecidamente hace 2 semanas que estoy tratando de abrir este archivo y no puedo abrirlo con nada*, * saque el winar y me baje otro y tampoco lo abre*, * solicito algun forista me lo pudiera pasar a pdf ya que con pdf nunca tube problemas  muchisimas gracias........


----------



## SERGIOD

jose circuit dijo:


> hola no se si esta biem poner esto aca pero no se como aser pido encarecidamente ase 2 semanas que estoy tratando de abrir este archivo y no puedo abrirlo con nada saque el winar y me baje otro y tampoco lo abre solocito algun forista me lo pudiera pasar a pdf ya que con pdf nunca tube problemas  muchisimas gracias........



Ahí esta chequealo  
Suerte

Yo cambiaría algunas cosas para bajar la distorcion


----------



## mari0mto

ialvega estos trabajan con un voltage de +/- 40 si se tratan de transistores de salida TIP35C y TIP36C, yo los he llegado a llevar a +/-60 lo que si es los transistores to-92 son el bc639 y bc640, y si se van a usar los transistores c5200 y a1943 estos no entran en la pcb (estoy cambiando esto) pero con esos se puede llegar a +/-75 ,se me olvidaba el transistor del bias necesita un pequeño disipador de unos 3-4 vatios aunque no se calienta, en la fuente no e puesto el puente rectificador porque lo suelo poner en el chasis del gabinete, espero te sirva la ayuda, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

jose circuit dijo:


> hola*, * no se si esta bien poner esto aca pero no se como hacer*, * pido encarecidamente hace 2 semanas que estoy tratando de abrir este archivo y no puedo abrirlo con nada*, * saque el winar y me baje otro y tampoco lo abre*, * solicito algun forista me lo pudiera pasar a pdf ya que con pdf nunca tube problemas  muchisimas gracias........







Un 2N3055 *NO* puede trabajar con una alimentación de ±60Vcc tal como aparece en el circuito.


----------



## gregoriorg

jose circuit dijo:


> hola*, *no se si esta bien poner esto aca pero no se como hacer*, *pido encarecidamente hace 2 semanas que estoy tratando de abrir este archivo y no puedo abrirlo con nada*, *saque el winar y me baje otro y tampoco lo abre*, *solicito algun forista me lo pudiera pasar a pdf ya que con pdf nunca tube problemas  muchisimas gracias........


 
Se abre con multisim.


----------



## mari0mto

bueno aqui dejo la modificacion de la pcb de un ampli que puse, esta modificacion se trata de la adaptacion de la pcb para los transistores, 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, los mjl, es para uso con mas voltage +/-80v por la cantidad de transistores, espero le sirva a alguien, un saludo


----------



## alcides alvarez

mari0mto dijo:


> bueno aqui dejo la modificacion de la pcb de un ampli que puse, esta modificacion se trata de la adaptacion de la pcb para los transistores, 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, los mjl, es para uso con mas voltage +/-80v por la cantidad de transistores, espero le sirva a alguien, un saludo



 Saludos. que potencia da ese amplif?


----------



## Tacatomon

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos. que potencia da ese amplif?


 
La potencia ahí está explicita. Trabaja con 80V. Pon una carga de 4Ohms y haz tus cuentas. 






Saludos al foro!


----------



## mari0mto

victor6298 hola en cuanto pueda dejo el esquema con los transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, los condensadores de 470uf yo los puse de 200v por no tener en el momento del montaje los que queria pero funcionaron bien lo que si dire es que la fuente de alimentacion la hice aparte con condensadores de 4700uf y 100v, saludos

p.d. perdonar la tardanza este es el esquema del dse2000 que he puesto, y dse2000 no es los vatios que tiene es el nombre que le e puesto,  espero sirva la ayuda, saludos


----------



## tecbeml

Amigos navegando por otro lado encontre este diagrama, que se ve interesante y parese no estar en el foro, ay se los dejo para ver si a alguien le sirve.


----------



## mari0mto

buenas, antes de nada quiero pedir disculpas si este contenido no es de este apartado, es el diagrama de la fuente dc-dc que he utilizado para el amli dse2000 que puse en el foro, espero a alguien le sirva, gracias a todos por los proyectos y soluciones que dais, saludos


----------



## ialvega

bueno no se si aqui se puede poner esto pero aja si no se puede les pido el favor y lo pongan donde tiene que ir, ahora si tengo en mis mano esta placa de potencia, pongo las fotos y estoy terminando el pcb para poder clonarla es un *amplificador MP 2000pl* si alguien tiene el esquemático completo se lo agradezco. las fotos.

atte Ialvega


----------



## alcides alvarez

ialvega dijo:


> bueno no se si aqui se puede poner esto pero aja si no se puede les pido el favor y lo pongan donde tiene que ir, ahora si tengo en mis mano esta placa de potencia, pongo las fotos y estoy terminando el pcb para poder clonarla es una spain 3000 si alguien tiene el esquemático completo se lo agradezco. las fotos.
> 
> atte Ialvega



Espero te sirva.. saludos..


----------



## alcides alvarez

Al amigo IALVEGA, estos son los pcb  de la espain3000 que hace unos meses arme,pero aclaro que no es mio eso,ambos funciona de una y suuueeenan al pelo.Le llegue a colocar +-70vdc,pero trabaja con voltages mas altos y claro con mas tr de potencia.


----------



## ialvega

hola, les comento que estoy armando la crown de modultronic, aqui les pongo las fotos de los avances hasta terminar la y probar para ver que es lo que es ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja. espero comentarios

atte ialvega


----------



## Cyrax

ialvega dijo:


> hola, les comento que estoy armando la crown de modultronic, aqui les pongo las fotos de los avances hasta terminar la y probar para ver que es lo que es ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja. espero comentarios
> 
> atte ialvega


 
Compañero ialvega no es por bajarte la moral, pero el PCB lo armaste al revés y la bobina debes colocarla conjuntamente con la resistencia de 10Ω 5W es parte esencial de la red zobel.


----------



## SERGIOD

Encontré una más en EVENS: RX-300----


----------



## SERGIOD

Más.. 
Q1450 y la NAD 320-2

Otra: Ovation 250


----------



## Arthas

Bueno lo prometido el listado componentes de la qsc 3500 al fin termine de colocar los componentes y se los comparto a ustedes saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Arthas dijo:


> Bueno lo prometido el listado componentes de la qsc 3500 al fin termine de colocar los componentes y se los comparto a ustedes saludos



Q9 no debe ser 2sc5200 ; para que haya 7 pares de transistores de salida


----------



## Ratmayor

SERGIOD dijo:


> Q9 no debe ser 2sc5200 ; para que haya 7 pares de transistores de salida


En los QSC no es necesario, los transistores no manejan la potencia, modulan la fuente y la diferencia de potencial es lo que amplifica... Creo que por ahi alguien lo explico mejor que yo...


----------



## Arthas

que mas SergioD asi esta bien son 3 transistores 2sc5200 manejados por un 2sa1943 solo cuando requiera el alto voltaje, los otros 3 solo se usan en voltaje bajo y ocurre lo contrario con los demás transistores del otro ramal revisa el esquema y te daras cuenta


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros.
Pretendo armar un amplificador LM3886 en modo bridge, y encontré un diseño PCB “imagen adjunta” el asunto es que no cuenta con la red zobel, y la resistencia con capacitor que están conectados a la salida del amplificador “imagen adjunta”.

Mi duda es, si puedo armar ese diseño sin problemas o si los componentes faltantes son críticos para la estabilidad de dicho amplificador, agradecería mucho su orientación.


----------



## aider melendez

compáralo con este, según algunos amigos tiene un sonido muy, muy bueno


----------



## SERGIOD

osk_rin dijo:


> Que tal compañeros.
> Pretendo armar un amplificador LM3886 en modo bridge, y encontré un diseño PCB “imagen adjunta” el asunto es que no cuenta con la red zobel, y la resistencia con capacitor que están conectados a la salida del amplificador “imagen adjunta”.
> 
> Mi duda es, si puedo armar ese diseño sin problemas o si los componentes faltantes son críticos para la estabilidad de dicho amplificador, agradecería mucho su orientación.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94887
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94886



Red Zobel usa una inductancia de 0.7 uh sobre una resistencia de 10 ohm y la clásica que es de 2.7 ohm en serie de una de 100nf


Era de 320 voltios - LM3886T Proyecto Puente Amplificador completa

Un videito:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U7etgzQzJWM


----------



## osk_rin

aider melendez. 
gracias por el esquema  de igualmenera tiene una red RC 

SERGIOD.
gracias por e comentario 

ya me puse a investigar como es debido y encontre este post;_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/133214/ _
agregare una RC a cada salida de los ic tal como esta en el esquema publiicado por aider melendez.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mi duda es si en las en puente , la red no debería ir directamente sobre el parlante , o sea entre las dos salidas


----------



## osk_rin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi duda es si en las en puente , la red no debería ir directamente sobre el parlante , o sea entre las dos salidas



Basicamente era esa mi duda he visto que en las configuraciones paralelo solo agregan resistencias y una red RC asi como este:


----------



## SERGIOD

osk_rin dijo:


> Basicamente era esa mi duda he visto que en las configuraciones paralelo solo agregan resistencias y una red RC asi como este:
> http://www.shine7.com/audio/PA100_schematic.gif



Y por cual te animaras por mi primer mensaje
_pagina de 320 volt_

Sera la ultima que subiste


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , en la configuración PARALELO las resistencias esas son para equilibrar las salidas y tiene la red Zobel en paralelo con el parlante. Si uno quisiera la posibilidad de volverlo estereo entonces pondria dos redes Zobel , de cada salida a masa y antes de las resistencias "equilibradoras".

En la BRIDGED yo pondria la red entre salida y salida (en paralelo con el parlante) , pero si quiero la posibilidad de hacerlo estereo , entonces pondria dos redes , una desde cada salida y a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## Quercus

En algun circuito que he visto por ahí de dos amplificadores puestos en puente, esta como dices con la red en paralelo al altavoz.


----------



## osk_rin

SERGIOD dijo:


> Y por cual te animaras por mi primer mensaje
> _pagina de 320 volt_
> 
> Sera la ultima que subiste



armare el diseño de lapagina de 320 volt, porque ya esta hecho el pcb y todo   solo soldare la red zobel RC debajo de la placa.

Aunque me parece mas interesante este http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm pero el diseño es doble cara y no hay placas doble cara en mi pueblo. 


> No he visto en ningun post algun diseño pcb elaborado por Qercus10 que sea  de algun chip amp o gain clone, ¿no le gustaria hacer uno con una resistencia en diagonal como los lindos pcb's que hace de amplificadores a tr pero de un gain clone? XD



saludos buen dia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo armaría el que lleva 4 , en puente y a la vez de a dos en paralelo . . . mamita querida  , está en un pdf de National , no lo tengo aqui porque no estoy con mi máquina.


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañeros para los que nos gusta construir QSC, aporto el diagrama de la QSC RMX1450 simplificado por mi.



Hola amigo Cyrax y a todos los amigos del foro, estoy tratando de simular el QSC 1700, que subio Oscar Monsalvo, pero no me funciona, tal ves por la configuración de salida que es tipo sicklay , y no se muy bien como funciona esta configuración.
Subo la simulación que hice en multisim 12 para ver si alguien me puede hacer favor de darme una idea de lo que estoy haciendo mal.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los colectores de TODOS los transistores de salida a masa   :loco:


----------



## Delphos

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los colectores de TODOS los transistores de salida a masa   :loco:



Hola amigo  DOSMETROS, no entiendo tu expresión,... Pregunta: si conoces la configuración sicklay de los QSC???,anexo imagen de el diagrama original y de mi simulación, no veo la diferencia o si existe explicamela por favor...

Saludos


----------



## Cyrax

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigo Cyrax y a todos los amigos del foro, estoy tratando de simular el QSC 1700, que subio Oscar Monsalvo, pero no me funciona, tal ves por la configuración de salida que es tipo sicklay , y no se muy bien como funciona esta configuración.
> Subo la simulación que hice en multisim 12 para ver si alguien me puede hacer favor de darme una idea de lo que estoy haciendo mal.
> Gracias y saludos.


 
Compañero el problema es que estas haciendo la simulación con filtrado de la fuente, suprime los condensadores de 2200uF y los diodos de protección claro esta solo en la simulación, el amplificador por lo que vi esta muy saturado y así como lo tenes distorsiona por las nubes, primero corrige lo que te digo así podrás ir variando el Gain y ajustar las bias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhh , ya me acuerdo de ese amplificador que "modula la fuente" pero esa masa es media flotante me parece , creo que los 8 capacitores de 2200 funcionan como "de salida"

mañana lo miro mejor


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero el problema es que estas haciendo la simulación con filtrado de la fuente, suprime los condensadores de 2200uF y los diodos de protección claro esta solo en la simulación, el amplificador por lo que vi esta muy saturado y así como lo tenes distorsiona por las nubes, primero corrige lo que te digo así podrás ir variando el Gain y ajustar las bias.



Ok. Amigo Cyrax, mil gracias por la ayuda, hago los cambios que me indicas y te comento el resultado.

Saludos.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo Cyrax, ya realice los cambios que me indicaste pero sigo sin poderlo hacer funcionar, lo que observe es que el voltaje negativo que alimenta al ne5532 esta en -14,7 v., pero el voltaje positivo esta en 0.99 v. al parecer no le esta llegando la alimentación positiva al C.I.
Ya revise contra el diagrama original pero al parecer no hay nada mal conectado..
Alguna orientacion que me pudieras hacer favor de proporcionarme??
Perdón, pero no conozco a fondo el funcionamiento de este tipo de amplificadores.
Mil gracias y Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno aquí dejo la simulación del amplificador Spectrum de construya bla bla bla bla


----------



## Cyrax

Delphos dijo:


> Hola amigo Cyrax, ya realice los cambios que me indicaste pero sigo sin poderlo hacer funcionar, lo que observe es que el voltaje negativo que alimenta al ne5532 esta en -14,7 v., pero el voltaje positivo esta en 0.99 v. al parecer no le esta llegando la alimentación positiva al C.I.
> Ya revise contra el diagrama original pero al parecer no hay nada mal conectado..
> Alguna orientacion que me pudieras hacer favor de proporcionarme??
> Perdón, pero no conozco a fondo el funcionamiento de este tipo de amplificadores.
> Mil gracias y Saludos.


 
Compañero Delphos, claro con gusto te hecho una mano, aquí te dejo la simulación funcionando estupendo del QSC1700 con sus respectivos ajustes que por cierto el Gain esta a 95%, de ahí en adelante podrás compararlo y ajustarlo a tu modo, y claro poder entender como se puede simular estos amplificadores con ciertas configuraciones de conexión, que esta misma no se simula como los demás por su filtrado a parlante y conexión GND a colectores, bueno no soy un experto en QSC pero con anterioridad si me dedicaba mucho al sonido, espero que te sea de ayuda al igual que a mis compañeros le sea de utilidad.


----------



## Delphos

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero Delphos, claro con gusto te hecho una mano, aquí te dejo la simulación funcionando estupendo del QSC1700 con sus respectivos ajustes que por cierto el Gain esta a 95%, de ahí en adelante podrás compararlo y ajustarlo a tu modo, y claro poder entender como se puede simular estos amplificadores con ciertas configuraciones de conexión, que esta misma no se simula como los demás por su filtrado a parlante y conexión GND a colectores, bueno no soy un experto en QSC pero con anterioridad si me dedicaba mucho al sonido, espero que te sea de ayuda al igual que a mis compañeros le sea de utilidad.



Antes que nada. mil gracias por la ayuda y la atención amigo Cyrax, checando tu simulación, me sorprende este ampli...., 300mV. de entrada, 826 W. de salida y con una *distorsion de 0.009*, al menos en simulación, se me hace una maravilla este nivel tan bajo de distorcion, a menos que con los capacitores que no se simulan aumente  la distorsion, había leído que este amplificador tenia una muy baja distorsion, a cambio de ser un poco inestable, y en el manual de qsc maneja un nivel de THD muy parecido al de la simulación, creo que vale la pena armarlo.
Otra cosa interesante que observe es que la frecuencia de salida esta desfasada con respecto a la de entrada, imagino que por estar alimentados los transistores negativos con v+ y los positivos con v-.
Nuevamente gracias y saludos .


----------



## Cyrax

Delphos dijo:


> Antes que nada. mil gracias por la ayuda y la atención amigo Cyrax, checando tu simulación, me sorprende este ampli...., 300mV. de entrada, 826 W. de salida y con una *distorsion de 0.009*, al menos en simulación, se me hace una maravilla este nivel tan bajo de distorcion, a menos que con los capacitores que no se simulan aumente la distorsion, había leído que este amplificador tenia una muy baja distorsion, a cambio de ser un poco inestable, y en el manual de qsc maneja un nivel de THD muy parecido al de la simulación, creo que vale la pena armarlo.
> Otra cosa interesante que observe es que la frecuencia de salida esta desfasada con respecto a la de entrada, imagino que por estar alimentados los transistores negativos con v+ y los positivos con v-.
> Nuevamente gracias y saludos .


 
Sip compañero con el filtrado a parlante aumenta un poco el THD a 0.02%, es mejor colocar 2 pares por rama no 4 como estipula el diagrama, al igual ajustar la ganancia de entrada, así soporta hasta 305 mVp pero el Clip ya empieza a parpadear y llega a 0.2% pero ya se vuelve inestable, es mejor tratarlo con cariño, si no se desboca como un burro por una ladera, porque la potencia es como un diamante en bruto, hay que pulirlo mucho para que reluzca estupendo y valga la pena el armado

Se me olvido contestar tu otra pregunta, a que te refieres desfasada? Si lo dices por el semi ciclo, es porque observa que la entrada esta conectada de forma balanceada, si conectas el generador de forma desbalanceada, tanto la entrada como la salida estarán en el mismo ciclo, pero si lo dices porque observas que la onda es mas pequeña, es por las resistencias de 18K si bajas estas mismas a 17K no habrá ningún desfase, como sabrás originalmente son de 10K y estas hay que ajustarlas según la frecuencia de entrada y están son el Gain central, ahí te dejo la imagen y veras que se va cuadrando el desfase que comentas con las resistencias de 17K o 16.5K precisión, al igual con las de 5,6k.


----------



## Cyrax

Edito el aporte  Compañeros me tope con el amplificador BCA 3600 Full Bridge de Megatech y lo comparto, aquí dejo la mascara de componentes y el layout pcb, seria simularlo haber que tal va, por lo que veo anda estupendo:babear:, también dejo la ñapita  el layout del Rotel y del JBL.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye Cyrax, tengo una duda, ese modulo BCA 3600 Full Bridge es como tener 2 amplificadores en puente en la misma placa??? Si fuese asi entonces es posible armar dos de estas placas y ponerlas en bridge (como poner dos bridge en bridge) ???
Eso se puede hacer con otros amplificadores como el XLS 602???
Espero haberme dado a entender :S

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Cyrax, tengo una duda, ese modulo BCA 3600 Full Bridge es como tener 2 amplificadores en puente en la misma placa??? Si fuese asi entonces es posible armar dos de estas placas y ponerlas en bridge (como poner dos bridge en bridge) ???
> Eso se puede hacer con otros amplificadores como el XLS 602???
> Espero haberme dado a entender :S
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Una salida de audio que trabaja en "Puente" *NO* puede ser conectada nuevamente en puente con otra.

*Edit:*

Algo mas sobre el Rotel 02 RA, y a no olvidarse de la excelente versión de Mariano de este amplificador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

​


----------



## Cyrax

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye Cyrax, tengo una duda, ese modulo BCA 3600 Full Bridge es como tener 2 amplificadores en puente en la misma placa??? Si fuese asi entonces es posible armar dos de estas placas y ponerlas en bridge (como poner dos bridge en bridge) ???
> Eso se puede hacer con otros amplificadores como el XLS 602???
> Espero haberme dado a entender :S
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Sip compañero son 2 amplificadores monofónicos con un adaptador bridge muy similar a este:







Como puedes ver la entrada se convierte en Mono canal como si fuese 1 solo amplificador, las 2 salidas a parlante son las terminales positivas esto indica que ya esta en modo puente, así que no se puede colocar un amplificador en bridge hacia otro amplificador en bridge, porque tendrías 4 fases positivas a esto se le llama parallel bridge que controla 2 fases independientes, hay adaptadores parallel bridge para este fin pero esto ya seria algo muy inestable, lo que si se puede es obtener una potencia stereo con 2 BCA 3600 en Bridge


----------



## osk_rin

osk_rin dijo:


> Que tal compañeros.
> Pretendo armar un amplificador LM3886 en modo bridge, y encontré un diseño PCB “imagen adjunta” el asunto es que no cuenta con la red zobel, y la resistencia con capacitor que están conectados a la salida del amplificador “imagen adjunta”.
> 
> Mi duda es, si puedo armar ese diseño sin problemas o si los componentes faltantes son críticos para la estabilidad de dicho amplificador, agradecería mucho su orientación.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94887
> Ver el archivo adjunto 94886



Me decidi y arme esa placa a la cual hizo referencia a su origen el compañero SERGIOD


SERGIOD dijo:


> Red Zobel usa una inductancia de 0.7 uh sobre una resistencia de 10 ohm y la clásica que es de 2.7 ohm en serie de una de 100nf
> 
> 
> Era de 320 voltios - LM3886T Proyecto Puente Amplificador completa
> 
> Un videito:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=U7etgzQzJWM



la arme y funciono, pero al inicio tenia un inconveniente y era que al tocar la entrada con el dedo en lugar de hacer el clásico humm... no hacia nada y la lampara se prendía como loca al parecer "oscilaba", así que hice lo que mencione anteriormente coloque la red Zobel RC debajo de la placa y funciono correctamente coloque las redes zobel provisionales, aqui las fotos...


Saludos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas les queria consultar donde encuentro el modulo bridge que publico nuestro colega Cyrax en el post 3493, se ve muy interesante ya que es muy compacto. Otra cosa, el mismo no posee control de volumen o solo no se aprecia en la imagen? Saludos


----------



## Cyrax

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Hola colegas les queria consultar donde encuentro el modulo bridge que publico nuestro colega Cyrax en el post 3493, se ve muy interesante ya que es muy compacto. Otra cosa, el mismo no posee control de volumen o solo no se aprecia en la imagen? Saludos


 
Compañero Oscarcito, lo encuentras aquí:

Sitio Oficial Detex http://www.detex-audio.com/index.php?topic=3431.0

Stereo Balance





Mono Bridge






Simplemente extraes el Layout y clonas el PCB, porque como es de fibra de vidrio se alcanza a ver las pistas perfectamente, preguntas si tienen Volumen?  creo que te refieres al control master Gain, no ese no lo trae en el PCB porque los que traen el control de ganancia y se adaptan, son los que controlan entradas balanceadas, como el de la primera imagen o como el que publico y aporto el compañero Modultronic aquí:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/791661/ _ 
También subo un Layout Bridge Mono BX-100 parecido al Detex.


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo armaría el que lleva 4 , en puente y a la vez de a dos en paralelo . . . mamita querida  , está en un pdf de National , no lo tengo aqui porque no estoy con mi máquina.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que además se puede armar con fuente doble o sencilla . . . es una bestia 


Leete este paper 

AN-*1192 Overture Series High Power Solutions* 

 .


----------



## CACHIN00

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Leete este paper
> 
> AN-*1192 Overture Series High Power Solutions*



gracias men lm3886  .....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero no quita que uses TDA2050 o LM1875


----------



## Ratmayor

Listo, le agregue un soft-start, un par de Redes Zobels y engrosé las pistas 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me busta                                            !


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañeros quiero compartir este archivo con ustedes por si alguien quiere simular y armar. gracias.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

Ver el archivo adjunto rotel rb-5000 parte  1.zip amigos foreros subo este archivo por partes de la rotel rb-5000 para el que le sirva

Ver el archivo adjunto rotel rb-5000 parte 2.zip esta es la segunda

Ver el archivo adjunto rotel rb-5000 parte 3.zip esta la tersera

Ver el archivo adjunto rotel rb-5000 parte  4.zip y por ultimo la cuarta


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un llamado a la solidaridad:*

Cuando publiquen el diseño de alguna PCB, por favor aclarar lo siguiente:

1) A que esquema pertenece (Un Link o copia del esquema ayudará mucho a la comprensión)
2) Si fue probada


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Un llamado a la solidaridad:*
> 
> Cuando publiquen el diseño de alguna PCB, por favor aclarar lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) A que esquema pertenece (Un Link o copia del esquema ayudará mucho a la comprensión)
> 2) Si fue probada


Mi diseño provino de _aquí_, no ha sido probada, en post anteriores indiqué que era para su revisión, pero como a dosme le _bustó_, culpémoslo a el 


			
				jose circuit dijo:
			
		

> muy bueno pero de cuantos w*at*ts seria este amplificador y cuantos amp de consumo???? si no es molestia graciassss


Son 200W teóricos, "A ojimetro" estimo que consumirá unos 5A...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Simulé el circuito bridge-paralelo con el LM1875 con Multisim

120 Watts sobre 4 Ohms y muy baja distorsión

LM1875 20W Audio Power Amplifier (Rev. A) - Texas Instruments



> Using an 8Ω load and ±30V supplies, over 30 watts of power may be delivered.
> Con una carga de 8Ω y alimentación ± 30V, más de 30 watts de potencia puede ser entregado


.

30 Watts por 4 integrados = 120 Watts


----------



## osk_rin

Aquí mi versión PCB del LM3886 en paralelo, tome algunas ideas de otros diseños de pcb's y diseñe el propio, el diagrama es de la pagina anteriormente mencionada:
http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm
Dejo mi diseño, sugerencias observaciones etc. son bien recibidas 

No lo he probado, pero estoy proximo a hacerlo, el PCB mide 5x11 cm


----------



## luisitoloco22

alguien lo probo a este?


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola amigos quiero compartir este esquematico que ya a sido ensamblado muchas veces y tambien el PCB fue creado para este amplificador la persona que lo diseño se llama Carlos Mergulhão el es de Brasil y el a compartido sus conosimientos en muchas partes del mundo, yo tengo 2 placas de Dx Blame MKIII y la ultima ves que la use el sonido es increible, tengo toda la informacion requerida basicamente es simple, la fuente de poder debe ser lo sufisiente para que este amplificador trabaje bien se requiere un transformador toridal de almenos 800VA para un canal o 1000VA si es potencia lo que desee la persona, en mi casa es diferente lo tengo trabajando con un transformador toroidal de 330VA 30V 0 30V que me da aproximadamente +55 0 -55V DC despues de la regualcion y filtracion con capacitores  el amplificador ya fue calculado a trabajar con una fuente de poder de +64V 0 -64V DC.

  Se preguntan porque estoy compartinedolo? bueno no seria justo de que yo lo halla ensamblado y disfrutarlo yo solo prefiero mostrarles algo que a sido ya emsamblado por otras personas atraves del mundo a dejarlo coger tela de arañas en un esquina tirado la informacion en un USB driver.

    Detalles acerca de Dx Blame MKIII 

 El Dx Blame MKIII es el hermano mayor de famoso Dx Blame Supercharged pero la diferencia de entre ellos es que el sonido de MKIII es mas realista en cuanto a sonidos de instrumento y voces y eso lo comprove yo mismo que tengo un par ensamblado y es fenomenal, en cuanto a pontencia pude alcansar hasta 456W a 4 ohm teninendo en cuenta la fuente de poder porsupuesto debe tener una buena fuente eso es a 500mV sensividad de entrada con una señal sinoidal de 1KHz pero recuerden, eso ya es al extremo se recomienda usarlo a 8 ohms para mantener los transistores de salida en el area de "safe operation". Es possible añadir mas pares de transistores de potencia para asi tener mas potencia y su ves bajar la distorcion armonica.


     Ajuste del "BIAS"

 El ajuste del BIAS se hace de esta manera: se instaland 2 resistencias de 100 ohms en el lugar que va los fusibles para luego amplicar power pero primero antes de amplicar power debe ajustar el potensimetro o como bien lo conocen "trimp pot" a su maxima resistencia verifique con el multimetro antes de continuar, depsus que amplique potensia espero uno minutos en lo que los transistores de potecia se estabilisen en cuanto a temperatura ambiental, notahay otras maneras de aserlo pero esta es la manera que siempre me a funcionado en todos los modelos que he hecho.


 mida los extremos de uno de las resistencias de salida del emisor de los transistores de potencia en otras palabras los extremos de las resistencias de 0.47 ohms puedes ser cualquiera recuerden que todas las salidas van al mismo lugar, ajuste el potensimetro hasta llegar a 1mV aproximadamnete siempre es bueno esperar un poco mas ya que puede variar espere unos minutos mas si es nesesario y ajuste de nuevo si hay algun cambio.

  Luego de que halla ajustado midiendo del el carril negativo y el positivo y tiene aproximadamnete 1mV entonces esta listo para la musica! 

  Bueno pues le dejo el esquematico la imagen de la PCB para que la vean tambien tengo la imagen de PDF para que lo traten a planchado. Bueno pues mantendre esta informacion lo mas actualisado posible voy a dejarles estas images para que se motiven. Otra cosa que queria añadir el PCB fue diseñado por "Alex MM". Perdonen mi mala gramatica en Español 

Bieno este es un video viejo para que vean que esto que les estoy diciendo es verdad o mejor dicho confirmado es en Ingles sorry  







el ultimo video estoy mostrando que hasta con una fuente de poder baja de +25 0 -25 tambien brega pero en realidad debe ser la que lleva indicada +64 0 -64

En este muestro que con una fuente de mas o menos 50V puedo ajsutarlo a 1 mili voltio 




ATTN
Juan


----------



## Tacatomon

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> alguien lo probo a este?



Ese amplificador lo simulé hace unos años en Multisim 10 y trabajaba Bien. Nada destacable, nada malo.

Veré si encuentro los archivos de la simulación y subo algunas imagenes.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ese amplificador lo simulé hace unos años en Multisim 10 y trabajaba Bien. Nada destacable, nada malo.
> 
> Veré si encuentro los archivos de la simulación y subo algunas imagenes.
> 
> Saludos al foro.



uy que bueno que lo hayas simulado, estare esperando con todo gusto los archivos, saludos y gracias...


----------



## mrmay

el maestro  fogonazo lo ha publicado con pcb incluido

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/index3.html


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Un video mas para que vean  




ATTN
Juan


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

buscando por ahi encontre este alguien lo habra armado es bantante simple


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Oh, Que lástima,
> Me da error el archivo al querer abrirlo con Multisim11.


 
Después que lo abriste dale unos 10 segundos antes de darle al Play


----------



## Fogonazo

Mario Di Domenico dijo:


> buscando por ahi encontre este alguien lo habra armado es bantante simple



Ese amplificador ya se encuentra comentado en Foro, buscalo como *Amplificador RCA*


----------



## DLO

hola buenas tardes a todos los compañeros del foro!se que a muchos no le funciono este ampli en cuestio,pero a mi si y no es de alta fidelidad pero anda bien,se escucha bastante bien y lo mas importante es que es super economico!ahora la cuestion es que quiero aumentarle un poco la potencia respetando el voltaje y aumentando el amperaje disminuir la impedansia a 4 o 2 ohmios y agregarle 2 tips 142 y 2 tips 147 por rama,osea 6 tips en total por placa y sacarle mas el jugo a mi transformador!tengo una idea pero es mejor si me dan una mano!muchas gracias

oooooooo ponerle otros tips mas potentes y aumentarle el voltaje!pero con estos anda muy bien y es superbarato y fasil de hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate éste : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/

Saludos !


----------



## mari0mto

buenas hace tiempo que no entro en el foro por circunstancias de fuerza mayor, pero navegando por la red me encontré con este ampli mosfet, el cual dejo aqui por si a alguien le sirve o lo puede mejorar.
aunque la imagen no concuerde con la pcb es el prototipo.
gracias a todos los foristas por las ayudas que brindan y por sus aportes los cuales son muy utiles


----------



## Quercus

mari0mto dijo:


> buenas hace tiempo que no entro en el foro por circunstancias de fuerza mayor, pero navegando por la red me encontré con este ampli mosfet, el cual dejo aqui por si a alguien le sirve o lo puede mejorar.
> aunque la imagen no concuerde con la pcb es el prototipo.
> gracias a todos los foristas por las ayudas que brindan y por sus aportes los cuales son muy utiles


Lo tienes aqui  _70W Mosfet rev.1_  y probado


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos de esta gran comunidad, un aporte mas concerniendo a un PCB para una serie de amplificadores PSS. El plano electrónico fue suministrado por el colega JoseCircuit y con su permiso subo y comparto el diseño del PCB para ustedes . tarjeta driver y transistores de potencia conformando un solo bloque.. 

T8 y T11 son los transistores de protección los cuales pueden ser de proposito general, MPSA92(PNP) MPSA42(NPN) son aconsejables allí... respecto al zener que ves en la salida, no es necesario por lo que no lo tome mucho en cuenta, claro cualquiera que lo quiera incluir que lo haga tal cual como esta en el plano oringinal..  

Respecto al filtro de salida hacia parlantes, el plano original muestra sólo la bobina en serie sin la acostumbrada resistencia en paralelo, sin embargo pudiera tal vez ser necesaria si se percibe una muy alta atenuación en alta frecuencia por lo que entonces sería necesaria colocarla en paralelo a la bobina, un valor algo general para esta resistencia es de 10 ohmios a 2w... en el PCB le deje un espacio a dicha resistencia al lado de la bobina por si es necesario...también está la red de zobel la cual ya está incluida y también hay un condensador extra conectado entre salida a GND como lo muestra el esquema...

El compañero Jose Circuit me envió ese plano electrónico, me dice que es funcional así que no debería de haber problema... raro sigue siendo que a la mayoria de los colegas no les habra el documento original en Wizard.. a mi me abre sin problemas, desde cualquier computador... cualquier sugerencia me la hacen saber o duda..

Ah otra cosa, el circuito integrado podria ser el TL072, o NE5532, TL082... saludos chico.. 


saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos de esta gran comunidad un aporte mas concerniendo a un PCB para una serie de amplificadores PSS. El plano electrónico fue suministrado por el colega JoseCircuit y con su permiso subo y comparto el diseño del PCB para ustedes . tarjeta driver y transistores de potencia conformando un solo bloque.. saludos



Saludos paisano,podrias decirme con que programa o archivo abro esa información por que solo me aprecen un monton de letras y números


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos paisano,podrias decirme con que programa o archivo abro esa información por que solo me aprecen un monton de letras y números



Se abre con *PCB Wizard*


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola  yo le pedi si me podía realizar el pbc al amigo monwalker ya que todavía no cuento con la herramienta para aserlo y bueno les cuento que yo tampoco pude abrir el archivo pero se lo pase al amigo sergiod me lo paso a otro formato y chau problema. y aca les dejo los originales para que lo examinen cuando termine de armar uno les muestro como quedo estoy en la etapa de conseguir componentes y lo mas caro el trafo


----------



## osk_rin

Tarde pero aquí les comparto el PCB que hice y probé hace un tiempo, espero les sea de utilidad.
saludos.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

quetal amigos suvo este diagrama para toda la comunidad del foro


----------



## DLO

hola a todos los integrantes del foro,quiero compartir este esquema que tenia entre mis cosas de electronica,parese ser un buen amplificador y de buena potencia espero que alguien lo mire y opine si tiene algun error o no y como lo ve en cuanto a diceño y calidad.gracias


----------



## gevv

Delta pa-34a ii



> Sección de entrada con doble amplificador operacional de alta impedancia de entrada (actualizado).
> 
> Tres Darlington circuito de salida profunda (TDD) para un rendimiento de alta corriente de salida.
> 
> 8 transistores de alta potencia de salida, ampliable a 16 (o un total de 32 en el modo Bridge) por
> canal con el uso de la DELTA PB-44A extensión PCB.
> 
> Posibilidad de utilizar varillas de cobre para transferir señales de alta corriente (alimentación y salida) (nuevo).
> 
> Limitador de a bordo de detección de corriente con "AOD" sensing (actualizado).
> 
> Salida invertida para facilitar Stereo / Selección del modo Bridge.
> 
> Salida para una fácil conexión a Clip-indicador y de protección de circuitos, etc


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigos foreros les comparto este diagrama por si les pueda ayudar en algo

si necesitan otros datos de este amplificador comenten son varias páginas

solo subí el diagrama


----------



## Tacatomon

Si esa es toda la capacidad que trae ese amplificador, le falta calibre.... Debería traer como mínimo 24,000uF por canal y transformadores independientes. Amplificadores comerciales de baja calidad...


----------



## alex candelo q

Ese es igual a la spain SP-3000, si no me equivoco.


----------



## ialvega

jose31 se que esta en el foro pero no leistes bien mi pregunta, era que cual realizastes pero bueno todo bien gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## jose31

ialvega dijo:


> jose31 se que esta en el foro pero no leistes bien mi pregunta, era que cual realizastes pero bueno todo bien gracias por tu respuesta



este fue el que hice y lo tengo trabajando en modo des-balanceado


----------



## tecbeml

Amigos buenos dias, aparte de que subo este diagrama queria preguntar si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con este tipo de salida, es muy similar a qsc. pero mas sensilla y no tengo como simular.


----------



## jasson777

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero compartir este esquematico que ya a sido ensamblado muchas veces y tambien el PCB fue creado para este amplificador la persona que lo diseño se llama Carlos Mergulhão el es de Brasil y el a compartido sus conosimientos en muchas partes del mundo, yo tengo 2 placas de Dx Blame MKIII y la ultima ves que la use el sonido es increible, tengo toda la informacion requerida basicamente es simple, la fuente de poder debe ser lo sufisiente para que este amplificador trabaje bien se requiere un transformador toridal de almenos 800VA para un canal o 1000VA si es potencia lo que desee la persona, en mi casa es diferente lo tengo trabajando con un transformador toroidal de 330VA 30V 0 30V que me da aproximadamente +55 0 -55V DC despues de la regualcion y filtracion con capacitores el amplificador ya fue calculado a trabajar con una fuente de poder de +64V 0 -64V DC.


 

Que tal compañeros ? respecto al Amplificador DX BLAME MKIII se le podria sacar mas potencia , pues modifique algunos valores en la simulacion , no se si sea correcto lo que hice y en que pudiera afectarlo , ojala me puedan orientar pues quiero armar un amplificador de no menos de 700w RMS o me sugieran otro que ya haya sido probado al 100% !!!!! aqui les dejo la simulacion en multisim 12... saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero compartir este esquematico que ya a sido ensamblado muchas veces y tambien el PCB fue creado para este amplificador la persona que lo diseño se llama Carlos Mergulhão el es de Brasil y el a compartido sus conosimientos en muchas partes del mundo, yo tengo 2 placas de Dx Blame MKIII y la ultima ves que la use el sonido es increible, tengo toda la informacion requerida basicamente es simple, la fuente de poder debe ser lo sufisiente para que este amplificador trabaje bien se requiere un transformador toridal de almenos 800VA para un canal o 1000VA si es potencia lo que desee la persona, en mi casa es diferente lo tengo trabajando con un transformador toroidal de 330VA 30V 0 30V que me da aproximadamente +55 0 -55V DC despues de la regualcion y filtracion con capacitores el amplificador ya fue calculado a trabajar con una fuente de poder de +64V 0 -64V DC.


 
Lo tenes con un transformador toroidal de 30 0 30V AC que rectificado te da 55 0 55 DC ? los medistes alguna vez ? 

No pongas datos erroneos que un principiante puede llegar a perder tiempo y dinero , y terminar con un amplificador que suene como una radio.

La resistencia de 20k donde esta ubicada en la simulación. ?


----------



## jasson777

Noto que al subir esta resistencia a mas de 20k se me cae en la simulacion el amplificador ! no se si puedam echarle un ojo y orientarme ?? saludos..


----------



## calafer

Perdón 39 Vac *1.4 es 55 Vcc el trafo debe tener 39+39.

Saludo..


----------



## DOSMETROS

jasson777 dijo:


> perdon aqui te anexo esta imagen para que puedas ubicarla !! noto que al subir esta resistencia a mas de 20k se me cae en la simulacion el amplificador ! no se si puedan echarle un ojo y orientarme ?? saludos..


 
R13/R14+1 = a la ganancia , y ya estás en 101 , ¿ a cuanto la querés llevar ? se pone inestable y oscila  , mejor ponele un pre


----------



## Kowaky

Les traigo un buen diagrama de un amplificador Indonesio muy famoso llamado Matrix 1.4, es confiable y funcional, en estos enlaces encontraran su PCB y también encontraran una pequeña colección de amplificadores basados en el Matrix 1.4.

Nota: Quiero aclarar que de este mismo solo he armado 1 de ellos, son amplificadores muy aplicativos y pueden experimentar con estos mismos con confianza


Enlace de Origen: http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/dos-v/

Recopilación de PCB: http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/pcb-by-maintainer/

Colección de algunas Potencias diseñadas y creadas por el famoso Indonesio Heru Himawan: http://karyasolderanku.blogspot.com/search/label/Audio


Pagina Web: http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/audio-slash/


----------



## SERGIOD

Esas paginas no las había visto, están muy interesantes gracias por compartir.
tengo estas otras:

http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/matrix14freeamp/files/


----------



## CHUWAKA

me lo pasaron para que se lo haga un amigo perooo no se hay algo que no me cierra


----------



## alcidesruben

hola compañero un pequeño aporte


----------



## maldo7

Hola colegas. Cordial saludo. Dese hace rato tengo este esquema de un amplificador construido en Barranquilla-Colombia y me consta que suena como una bestia, desafortunadamente no tengo los valores de los componentes ya que el colega que me lo suministró por cuestiones de celo profesional no me los ha querido suministrar. Por mas que he buscado y mirado cuanto amplificador hay en la red y en los foros, no lo he podido encontrarlo. Por ello acudo a sus buenos oficios para ver si alguno de ustedes lo conoce y me pueda suministrar la lista de componentes.

El mencionado amplificador se alimenta de +/- 50 VDC pero suena bestial y limpio. Ojalá me puedan ayudar para saber que marca es, que potencia suministra y poder construirlo. Tiene un bajo que impresiona. Lo escuche con solo un canal conectado a 4 parlantes de 18 pulgadas y me dejó bastante sorprendido.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Maurici0

Saludos de nuevo al foro. 
Y como lo prometido es deuda colega Maldo, y para quien lo quiera probar, subo el diagrama con los valores de componentes. Perdón por el atraso pero el trabajo me roba tiempo. Te modifique mínimamente el circuito agregando el diodo D5 para que el control de bias sea más simétrico. Todas las resistencias son de ¼ salvo las indicadas. Los capacitores electrolíticos son todos a 63v y los ceramicos de 100Pf minimo de 100v. Como sugerencia podes poner 2 transistores por rama de los indicados ya que el circuito se alimenta con +-50v y puedes trabajarlo a 4 Ohms minimo sin problema ya que mas transistores por rama con ese voltaje esta de mas al igual que con respecto a las fuentes de poder ponen cantidades enormes de capacitores que en realidad mas de 10,000mf es por demás.  Para la fuente de este amplificador puedes poner dos capacitores de 4,700mf por rama a 63v. Un cordial saludo y puedas realizarlo. Cualquier duda puedes consultar que yo u otros colegas te resolvemos.


----------



## CHUWAKA

tengo muchos archivos sobre namec amplificadores ...por que los tengo de amigos en el facebok  y justamente yo lo *H*abia subido en el mensaje n3136  Ver el archivo adjunto 102578 y no les *H*a*B*ia gustado decian que eran quemadores de trans*ISTORES*....


----------



## jasson777

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, aqui les traigo un amplificador sencillo, pero muy bueno y no porque lo haya diseñado yo
> 
> No requiere de ningun tipo de ajuste para hacerlo andar.
> 
> *Potencia RMS:* 60W / 8Ω
> *Respuesta de frecuencias:* 10Hz ~ 30Khz
> *Distorsión armónica total:* 0,05% @ 1Khz / 0,1% @ 20Khz
> *Voltaje de alimentación:* ±40V
> *Consumo Máximo:* 6A
> 
> Cuenta con sus terminales para ser usado con este protector: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/
> 
> Espero les guste


 
que tal? adjunto la simulacion de este amplificador !! que opinan es funcional !! se me hace muy baja la THD ? saludos ,es*_*que quiero *h*acer un amplificador de baja potencia para la Pc....


----------



## jasson777

SERGIOD dijo:


> Bueno aquí dejo la simulación del amplificador Spectrum de construya bla bla bla bla
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95189




hola compañeros les cuento que tome la simulacion del compañero SERGIOD del amplificador SPECTRUM , lo que hice fue meretele una entrada de 1.3vpp pues segun ese es el promedio que da de salida una laptop!!!  , bueno obvio al incrementar la entrada pues se incremento la potencia de salida !! pues entonces modifique la resistencia de Gain (ganancia)  y tratar de cuadrar la salida a unos 600w y le agregue un analizador Bode !!  y note que responde perfecto a una frecuencia de 20khz ,pero note que en la imagen de Bode al final se ace como un pico muy raro hacia arriba???   esta bien la simulacion??? , es acertado los pequeños cambios que le *h*ice? la verdad quiero armar ese amplificador !!  me gustaria y me comentaran si estubo bien lo que le *h*ice , y ademas que experiencia *h*an tenido al montar ese diseño??  grasias !!! , les adjunto la imagen donde se observa ese pico raro!! y la  simulacion haber que pinsan de estos ajustes pequeños ,


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola a todos.

Encontré este circuito en la web, me parece que nadie lo ha publicado aquí, y si ya lo publicaron pido disculpas, es que como son muchísimos mensajes, pues no recuerdo si ya ha sido publicado.

Donde lo encontré, dice que es de 20W y funciona a +/-24V pero no dice más... alguien sabe mas datos acerca de este ampli?







Parece bueno, no se que opinen ustedes 

Donde lo encontré: www.seekic.com

salu2!


----------



## Kowaky

domonation dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Encontré este circuito en la web, me parece que nadie lo ha publicado aquí, y si ya lo publicaron pido disculpas, es que como son muchísimos mensajes, pues no recuerdo si ya ha sido publicado.
> 
> Donde lo encontré, dice que es de 20W y funciona a +/-24V pero no dice más... alguien sabe mas datos acerca de este ampli?
> 
> http://www.seekic.com/uploadfile/ic-circuit/201161383117861.gif
> 
> Parece bueno, no se que opinen ustedes
> 
> Donde lo encontré: www.seekic.com
> 
> salu2!




@domonation ese es el OCL20W adiciona un transistor que controla el Gain del par diferencial, mejor reemplazar ese TR por unas resistencias limitadoras y dejar el Gain quieto, R1 y R5 deben ser de 22K están deben ser de igual valor o el THD será, tiene muchos componentes para solo 20W, pero todos de esta serie OCL son muy buenos hay que hacerles sus respectivos ajustes, pero son mucho mejores si se arman con Mosfet, y valdría la pena armarlos si fuesen de 40W en adelante, por eso poco arman estos OCL de 20W


----------



## Sr. Domo

Kowaky dijo:


> @domonation ese es el OCL20W adiciona un transistor que controla el Gain del par diferencial, mejor reemplazar ese TR por unas resistencias limitadoras y dejar el Gain quieto, R1 y R5 deben ser de 22K están deben ser de igual valor o el THD será, tiene muchos componentes para solo 20W, pero todos de esta serie OCL son muy buenos hay que hacerles sus respectivos ajustes, pero son mucho mejores si se arman con Mosfet, y valdría la pena armarlos si fuesen de 40W en adelante, por eso poco arman estos OCL de 20W
> 
> http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/circuit-50w-ocl-mosfet-k1058-j162.jpg
> 
> http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/pcb-50w-ocl-mosfet-k1058-j162.jpg


 
La verdad nunca lo he armado, y no se nada al respecto de este ampli, he buscado más acerca de el pero no sale nada, se ve bueno (no me hagan caso), pero no se si convenga armarlo, no hay ni alguna opinión acerca de alguien que lo haya armado, por lo que no me he animado a hacerlo. 
Me gustaría armarlo, tengo todos los materiales, claro, los transistores que usa no los tengo, pero por ahí hay algunos que los podrían reemplazar.
Sería conveniente hacerlo? Por la cantidad de componentes y la cantidad de W que entrega, optaría por el de 20W que anda por aquí, pero respecto al funcionamiento si conviene hacerlo?

Ayer estuve en una web aparentemente japonesa, ahí encontré muchos amplis que parece que nadie los ha publicado aquí, los voy a subir para que los vean, son algo más simples, pero me gustaría que los vean, claro, los que no los conocen 

Salu2!


----------



## carlos emilio

amigos les dejo otros esquemas que descargue de la web hace ya un tiempo experimenten 
es una marca bastante buena


----------



## topan

2000watt, supply 110v, load 2ohm.
¿cómo crees?


----------



## andrew01

La etapa de conductor


----------



## topan

@ Andrew01 that's matrix, different namec



			
				RatTranslator dijo:
			
		

> Ese es el matrix, es diferente al NAMEC


----------



## crimson

Los TIP147 están al revés y la pata 6 del operacional está "al aire". Por lo demás, hay varios parecidos en el Foro..._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/501278/ _





Saludos C


----------



## topan

how do you think about this one?



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que piensan acerca de este?


----------



## Kowaky

Bueno como el anterior amplificador Mosfet ya se había publicado, bueno este esta mucho mejor de 250W Hi-Fi

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2003.0;attach=5356;image


----------



## diegomj1973

Kowaky dijo:


> Bueno como el anterior amplificador Mosfet ya se había publicado, bueno este esta mucho mejor de 250W Hi-Fi
> 
> [url]http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2003.0;attach=25397;image[/URL]



A mi entender, ese circuito no va a funcionar. Fijarse en la polarización de los mosfets de salida.

Si no mal recuerdo, su diseñador es Nico Ras. Si los pares de salida fuesen bipolares, quizás funcione. No tiene capacitor de acople en la entrada (un peligro a no ser que quien lo conecte sepa cómo esté implementada la etapa previa).

Saludos


----------



## Kowaky

diegomj1973 dijo:


> A mi entender, ese circuito no va a funcionar. Fijarse en la polarización de los mosfets de salida.
> 
> Si no mal recuerdo, su diseñador es Nico Ras. Si los pares de salida fuesen bipolares, quizás funcione. No tiene capacitor de acople en la entrada (un peligro a no ser que quien lo conecte sepa cómo esté implementada la etapa previa).
> 
> Saludos


 
@diegomj1973, Si esta en lo cierto del diseñador que es el RAS300 Mosfet, en cuanto a la polarización de los Mosfet complementarios de salida seguro que usted los ve mal, puede que le falte algunos ajustes como a todo amplificador, pero a mi parecer el amplificador del Sur-Africano RAS se ve bueno por eso lo puse aquí



Dejo otros Amplifier Mosfet de 300W muy bueno para sub-Woofer si alguien ve mal polarizado los Mosfet me avisan para enviarle un comunicado al Creador




http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1799.0;attach=4732;image


----------



## diegomj1973

Kowaky:

Las dos junturas en serie de los 1N4148 suman no mucho más que 1,3 a 1,4 Voltios. Este voltaje, bajo mi criterio, debería superar ligeramente unos 2,9 Voltios (supongamos unos 2,92 Voltios aprox. para poder asegurar unos 50 mA por par de salida), para garantizar el funcionamiento de la salida en zona de clase AB. Porqué sostengo eso: si nos remitimos a los datasheet de los 2SK1058 ó 2SJ162 vamos a ver que VGS se puede encontrar entre los 0,15 a 1,45 Voltios cada uno. Los 0,02 V adicionales se reparten entre las dos resistencias de ecualización de 0,22 Ohmios (una de un 2SK1058 y otra de un 2SJ162): es para tener unos 50 mA aprox por par de salida (que es un valor bastante normal de encontrar en estas potencias, cuando incluso puede verse hasta 100 mA o más también).

De otra forma, no podemos garantizar el funcionamiento en clase AB. Al quedar funcionando en clase B (sin una polarización mínima en cada par de salida), puede que no guste cómo se desempeñe finalmente (con una distorsión por cruce muy importante, mucho mayor que si la salida estuviese conformada por transistores bipolares).

"A los mosfet hay que darles de comer si queremos que se desempeñen bien".

Saludos

PD: algunos esquemas de la red nunca fueron ensayados y están como sistemas puramente teóricos... Ese esquema creo es uno de ellos... Averiguá...

PD2: si hacen los cálculos, van a ver que sobre 8 Ohmios y con Vcc de 55 V no puede exceder los 161 W aprox. (con voltaje de fuente ideal!). Si hay ripple importante, es todavía bastante menos que eso.


----------



## carlos emilio

muy buenos los esquemas aportados ....ahora les subo el convertidor dc ..dc con el esquema mas claro con fotos de funcionamiento al 99% la correccion es de las resistencias de 220 hms por 1000 hms
espero que sea de su utilidad hay que experimentar yo lo diseñe con un 4069 pero se lo puede 
cambiar por un tl494 eliminando el comparador de error por ahi lo quieren montar mas profesiona,l
un diseño facil con pocos componentes de bajo costo ....
disculpen la prolijidad porque no estoy usando programas estoy a mano artesanal ,la otra maquina que tenia los programas .se ardio ja ja





			
				carlos emilio dijo:
			
		

> muy buenos los esquemas aportados ....ahora les subo el convertidor dc ..dc con el esquema mas claro con fotos de funcionamiento al 99% la correccion es de las resistencias de 220 hms por 1000 hms
> espero que sea de su utilidad hay que experimentar yo lo diseñe con un 4069 pero se lo puede
> cambiar por un tl494 eliminando el comparador de error por ahi lo quieren montar mas profesiona,l
> un diseño facil con pocos componentes de bajo costo ....
> disculpen la prolijidad porque no estoy usando programas estoy a mano artesanal ,la otra maquina que tenia los programas .se ardio ja ja


 el amplificador mosfet de colega ga muestra todos los fets comomo canal p tendria que ser canal p y canal n en el circuito en el impreso esta bien


----------



## Delphos

Kowaky dijo:
			
		

> @Delphos el MJE340 y complementario de cuanto es el hFE de cada uno?? Pues puede que se suba un poco el THD por los transistores de salida algo disparejos, pero si son Originales aguantan el trote con ±90V, bien filtrada la fuente y con buenas bias centradas ira bien, debería probarlo con un voltaje menor, con eso mira haber si da buena respuesta.



Que tal amigos del foro, retomando el tema de este driver JBL, ya lo termine de ensamblar y bueno lo quiero alimentar con un trafo de un qsc, solo que me esta entregando +/- 95 vcd y +/- 52 vcd, lo probé con el voltaje de +/- 52vcd y a muy bajo volumen se escucha bien, pero al subir un poco el volumen, se escucha distorsionado.
en la simulación que hice del mismo en multisim, lo simule con el voltaje comentado, se comporto como en la vida real, el voltaje de +/- 12vcd que alimenta al operacional se fue a +/- 4vcd y la THD se fue a 75%.
Lo quiero probar con el otro voltaje de +/-95vcd pero  no se si trabaje con este voltaje, el ampli original trabaja con +/-90vcd.

de la recomendación que me dio el amigo kowaki de cambiar la resistencia de 3.9k por una de 8.2k, lo hice en la simulación alimentándolo con los 95 vcd, pero el voltaje del operacional se fue a  3.6 vcd, muy bajo para los 12vcd con los que trabaja este operacional.
con la resistencia de 3.9k que marca el layout, el voltaje entregado al operacional es de 11.3 vcd.
Que me recomiendan?? lo puedo trabajar con 95 vcd o no es recomendable???

En lo que me puedan ayudar les estaré agradecido.

saludos cordiales.

Saludos


----------



## Kowaky

@Delphos, con un voltaje a ±52V esta muy bajo para ese Driver por eso el THD se eleva le falta Voltaje, lo mas optimo a trabajar son de ±70V a ±90V, en cuanto a la resistencia Limitadora con una serie de 4.7K a 5W como esta el Driver JBL original trabaja muy bien, muchas veces los simuladores y cálculos teóricos se basan en estas resistencias regulando el voltaje concentrándose mas en la R Limitadora mas no en el Zener, por ello hay que poner esto en practica, coloque la serie de 4.7K a 5W y tome el voltaje real de la practica, a mi ya me paso simulando esta resistencia Limitadora, con las formulas completas y simulación me daba cierto voltaje muy regulado y en la practica funcionada como Dios manda, por ello como puede ver los Drivers Originales JBL traen esta serie de 4.7K a 5W, para trabajarlos a ±95V con una RL de 4.7K a 10W va a la segura, en otro amplificador en Bridge para ser mas preciso en el TB-3600 que realice con esa RL se comporto excelente, con un voltaje entre ±65V a ±85V la RL de 3.9K a 10W va muy bien déjela así, lo que necesita es inyectarle mínimo un voltaje de ±70V para probarla mejor, también para poder tomar mediciones mas exactas y así poder regular el THD en la practica, como lo había comentado ese Driver es Experimental y necesita varios ajustes, pero su funcionalidad es buena y muy similar al original, si me pasa la simulación con gusto le colaboro en los ajustes que se requiera.

Salud2.


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** amp matriz saludos 750 vatios a 2 ohmios
un cordial saludo
andrew01: D

Ver el archivo adjunto 104141

Ver el archivo adjunto 104142​


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos comparto este amplificador monstruo diseñado por el famoso diseñador de audio PAUL KEMBLE
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
********** entrada etapa saludos conductor pionero trs pnp 2SA733 podemos utilizar 2a970 2N5401
un cordial saludo
andrew01: D


----------



## victor6298

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ********** entrada etapa saludos conductor pionero trs pnp 2SA733 podemos utilizar 2a970 2N5401
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01: D



si puedes  y preferiblemente el A970


----------



## andrew01

PCB y el componente de diseño para el post # 3225


----------



## Maurici0

Saludos amigos del foro.
Amigo KOWAKY lo que mencionas se cumple perfectamente en salidas complementarias, me refería a ese diodo porque cumple una función que la mayoría no comprende y en pocas palabras por decirlo de esta manera equilibra el circuito que controla el Bias. Si se dan cuenta el voltaje visto en la parte superior es la suma de 2 uniones base-emisor mientras en la parte de abajo es solo una union base- emisor. Por lo que se adiciona un diodo para que sea igual a la parte superior y asi el circuito de bias ve, por decirlo asi 4 uniones  base-emisor  lo que en un complementario no es necesario ya que si se dan cuenta tiene las 4 uniones. Tambien se puede hacer con una resistencia en una conexión levemente distinta. Lo explico brevemente ya que es un poco mas detallado.
Amigo JGSONIDO el amplificador funciona con los valores que indique, te lo muestro a continuación aunque el simulador es algo “viejito” si se te complica se puede eliminar la parte de control de offset. Cualquier duda en diseño electrónico de amplificadores pueden preguntar.


----------



## Kowaky

Maurici0 dijo:


> Saludos amigos del foro.
> Amigo KOWAKY lo que mencionas se cumple perfectamente en salidas complementarias, me refería a ese diodo porque cumple una función que la mayoría no comprende y en pocas palabras por decirlo de esta manera equilibra el circuito que controla el Bias. Si se dan cuenta el voltaje visto en la parte superior es la suma de 2 uniones base-emisor mientras en la parte de abajo es solo una union base- emisor. Por lo que se adiciona un diodo para que sea igual a la parte superior y asi el circuito de bias ve, por decirlo asi 4 uniones base-emisor lo que en un complementario no es necesario ya que si se dan cuenta tiene las 4 uniones. Tambien se puede hacer con una resistencia en una conexión levemente distinta. Lo explico brevemente ya que es un poco mas detallado.
> Amigo JGSONIDO el amplificador funciona con los valores que indique, te lo muestro a continuación aunque el simulador es algo “viejito” si se te complica se puede eliminar la parte de control de offset. Cualquier duda en diseño electrónico de amplificadores pueden preguntar.


 
Buen día compañero @Maurici0, en cuanto a lo que decía de que le falta ciertos ajustes es porque los requiere, lo del Diodo ya lo conocía es mas por aquí hay un diagrama muy similar al del compañero Maldo7:



Decía que para ajustarlo de esa manera hay que conocer bien el diseño, para poder realizar ese tipo de modificaciones, creo que falto fue un poco mas de poder expresar a que se refería, con colocarle el Diodo rectificador y su voltaje correspondiente, que en si es para ajustar el Gain IQ para asi disminuir el THD que en pocas palabras la clave de este mismo esta en el Q7 o T7 como lo a denominado, este se le llama divisor de la fase complementaria, por ello ciertos diseños cuasi-complementarios llevan este diodo, en cuanto a los ajustes me refería era a un diagrama anterior que había subido aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/867683/ _Mensaje _#*3161*_

Que para empezar la R1 de 100K esta muy alta, estas deben estar en un Rango de 10K a 47K, en la simulación veo que la coloco de 56K, como dicen por ahí ya la cosa va tomando forma, me parece genial que comparta su simulación y que funcione ello esta muy bien y lo felicito, porque para darle valores a un amplificador se necesita mucho mas que un simulador, pero al ser algo viejito el simulador y no es muy preciso que digamos no se puede aproximar ciertos valores en cuanto a los transistores, lo digo porque fue uno de mis primeros simuladores y en pocas palabras me crie con ese simulador jejeje, mi humilde consejo es que para obtener una buena simulación si se debe tener una buena herramienta, como lo es un buen simulador que sea un poco mas completo, eso le ayudara mejor en los respectivos ajustes de los que le comento, le recomiendo el Multisim Versión 12, este simulador es excelente cuando se trata de poder diseñar & ajustar amplificadores de Audio.


----------



## blanko001

Hola Kowaky, entonces se recomienda utilizar el diodo en etapas cuasicomplementarias?


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Kowaky, entonces se recomienda utilizar el diodo en etapas cuasicomplementarias?


 
No siempre porque eso depende del diseño y configuración, por ejemplo cuando traen transistor IQ que es el que controla las bias si se puede, también se usa un diodo rápido junto a una R de 100Ω, en otros diseños se usa 3 diodos en serie cuando son a Mosfet, como comento hay que saber del tema para hacerle ese tipo de modificaciones, por cierto esto solo se realiza cuando las bias son regulables

http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=i&r...xrVF0NA13BkPYZeeUSqM7YZg&ust=1390084121718097


----------



## Maurici0

Saludos amigos foreros. 

Colega maldo7 las resistencias son de 2.7k y 2.2k en la simulación. Pero si lo piensas armar las correctas son las del diagrama original. Y aquí tienes el diagrama sin el control de offset que si te das cuenta es un circuito muy común, lo que lo hacía ver diferente era el control de offset por la forma en que lo dibujaron, pero en si es muy clásico, pero te aseguro que suena muy bien con buena fidelidad, claro no esta en el orden de 0.000001% de THD jaja pero suena bien y si lo quieres para potencia también, Te animo a que lo realices y veras que es un buen amplificador.

Colega KOWAKY Gracias por seguir el hilo de este diagrama.  pero si te das cuenta la resistencia que denomine como R1 la que tu mencionas de 100k NO es la que polariza el transistor del diferencial, esa la omití en la simulación pero si esta en el diagrama original de MALDO7 y cumple otra función. La que tu te refieres la valore de 47k y en la simulación la coloque de 56k. Lo del diodo lo mencione con palabras menos técnicas y mas resumido para que lo entiendan mejor los colegas que están interesados en este diagrama. Te agradecería si pudieras ayudarnos a valorar algun otro componente que creas este mal en el diagrama. 

SALUDOS


----------



## andrew01

APEXB600 con el clip de entrada balanceada y el indicador de señal 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## andrew01

Entrada con buffer y limitador 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## Kowaky

Ya que están subiendo los mejores proyectos de APEX, aquí les traigo un pequeño aporte APEX 







*Lista de componentes:*

R1-1k
R2,R11-22k
R4,R6,R7,R8,R16-560R
R5,R10,R14,R15,R17,R18,R19-220R
R9,R12,R13-100k
R20,R21,R22,R23-0R33 5W
C1-10uF/25V ELKO
C2-100pF KER
C3-1500pF KER
C4,C5,C11,C12-2,2uF/63V ELKO
C6-100uF/25V ELKO
C7-330pF KER
C9,C10-220pF KER
C8-100nF MKS
D1,D2,D3-1N4148
Q1,Q2,Q3-2N5401
Q4,Q5,Q7-BC547
Q6-BC557
Q8-MJE340
Q9-MJE350
Q10-BD139
Q11,Q12-BDW84D
Q13,Q14-BDW83D
Q13,Q14-BDW83D
PCB size:62,5x82,5mm


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Magnífico aporte !!!!!! Muchas gracias, pero ¡¡ ojo !! en la foto el Q10 del bias, BD139, No está en contacto térmico con los finales. Corrige eso para evitar el embalamiento térmico.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 104406
​
Este diseño de Mile Slavkovic (APEXaudio) se encuentra comentado en varias páginas de internet, si desean ver mas proyectos de este diseñador pueden ir a:

http://www.elitesecurity.org/t457647-Galerija-Mile-Slavkovic-APEX-audio

Dirección amablemente publicada por *Jorge Morales* aquí:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/873779/ _

*Mas proyectos:*
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...class-pa-amp-limiter.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/164208-500w-pa-amplifier-limiter.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...-reference-amplifier.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...ier-irfp240-irfp9240.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...e-fidelity-amplifier.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...-amplifier-irfp250x2.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/soli...fferential-amplifier.html?highlight=apexaudio

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/235892-1000w-simple-pa-amplifier.html?highlight=apexaudio


----------



## mono pibe

amigos del foro tengo los planos del pro dj  7.0 el 13.0 18.2  los montare en el foro  esta semana q tengo trabajo y el computador esta abariado .saludo atodos...​


amigo .perdon aqui estan espero que sea de mucha utilidad.para la reparacion ya q muchos colegas no lo dan estos planos  y metoco comprarlos para mi taller .hoy los publico por este medio para que no les pase lo mismo y poder fasilitar el trabajo ,,,saludos.....


----------



## andrew01

Amp Yiroshi en clase H sencilla stepdriver 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente 

Les traigo un amplificador que acabo de diseñar hace 2 días y lo tuve funcionando por 5 horas continuas. El diseño es propio (como lo hice, no se, no me pregunten ) 

Pero..... El diseño lo hice con ayuda del Multisim 12, traté de obtener la menor THD y el menor offset y aquí están los resultados:

Voltaje de alimentación: +/-12V 1.5A
Potencia a 16 ohm: ~4W RMS
Potencia a 8 ohm: 6.68W RMS*
Potencia a 4 ohm: 11W RMS
Potencia a 3 ohm: ~14W RMS
Potencia a 2 ohm: ~18W RMS

Tiene una sensibilidad de hasta 800mV @ 10KHz, 850mV @ 1KHz.

La THD es:

0.095% 16 ohm 4W 1KHz
0.1% 8 ohm 6.68W 1KHz
0.2% 4 ohm 11W 1KHz
0.5% 2 ohm ~18W 1KHz

El rango de frecuencias va de los 20Hz a los 80KHz con una THD del 0.999% a 80KHz @ 800mV 8 ohm.

El offset ronda por los 10mV sin señal de entrada y aumenta hasta casi -270mV con 3 ohms ~18W por lo que no es recomendable usarlo con 3 ohms.

Ah.... y, sin señal de entrada, por los TIP41 circulan alrededor de 16mA. Esto se ajusta con la resistencia de 1R2, si no confían en mi ajuste, pueden reemplazarla por un preset de 50 ohms y la ajustan con un mínimo de 10mA y un máximo de 20mA.
No quiten la resistencia de 1R2 porque tendrá más cara de ampli clase B, ni pongan una de mayor valor porque harán que se dispare la corriente en reposo.

Estos resultados los obtuve en las pruebas, ahora les diré como me fue en las pruebas reales:

Usé los transistores que puse y todo bien, las resistencias de 270 ohm deberán ser de 1/2W porque se calientan un poco. Los TIP41 deben ir con disipador de calor. Sin señal de entrada, los TIP41 apenas se sienten tibios, debe tener un buen filtrado porque el zumbido de la red puede amplificarse también. 
La resistencia de ganancia R5 puede ser de 15K a 22K, un valor más alto hará que el ampli comience a oscilar horrible.

Los transistores Q1 y Q2 deberán ser apareados para un mejor ajuste de offset. No modifiquen R4 y C2 para nada, ya que pueden afectar el rango de frecuencias, no se como se diga, pero ya no reproduce las frecuencias inferiores a 60Hz.

Si les parece un mal ampli, tal vez sea cierto, ya que es mi primer ampli diseñado por mí, por lo que tengo muyyy poca experiencia, y solo basándome en las tensiones y varios parámetros básicos de cualquier ampli pude diseñarlo, tal vez el offset parezca algo alto, tal vez la potencia no es mucha, tal vez la THD es algo alta... Pero funciona y es lo que importa! 

También parece poca potencia para +/-12V, pero, como yo, que no me gusta el capacitor de salida de un ampli con fuente simple, pues me ví en la necesidad de diseñarme uno con fuente simétrica, además de que +/-12V es un voltaje fácil de conseguir.

Ya no los aburro y les dejo la imagen adjunta, tengo otro diseño propio de 3W RMS con 0.085% de THD a casi todo el rango de frecuencias audibles, pero con +/-6V y para usar con baterías, pero aún no lo pruebo. Ya que lo pruebe también lo subiré, para el de 3W me basé en el sinclair Z-30 que anda por ahí...

Salu2! y espero sus opiniones sobre mi primer diseño de un ampli de audio.

*Edit*: Acabo de notar que C4 es de 100uF, ese valor está mal, C4 es de 47uF 

Corrijo unos datos:

En simulaciones:

El offset sin señal de entrada es de 7mV y a 2 ohms con ~15W ronda por los 39mV
La THD es la misma y la sensibilidad es la misma.

En prueba real:

El offset sin señal de entrada es inferior a 2mV y con 500mV y sin altavoces el offset es de 8mV
El offset con 2 ohms y 500mV el offset es de 20mV máximo, y con las modificaciones que le hice ya pude reproducir desde 1Hz a los 20KHz con un video que tengo por ahí 

Es necesario un pre, debido a la sensibilidad de entrada.
Es necesario unos 3300uF de filtrado y es necesario una red de zobel si lo usan con 2 ohms. Un capacitor de 47nF en serie con una resistencia de 39 ohms en paralelo con el altavoz y si notan una oscilación, con una bobina de 5 espiras con alambre de 0.5mm de 1cm de diámetro se solucionará.

Puse estos datos porque los anteriores eran del ampli sin modificarlo, R3 era de 2K y había cierto recorte en el semiciclo negativo y la ganancia alta empeoraba la fidelidad, R1 era de 22K y distorsionaba con tonos puros e instrumentos como el piano. R5 era de 22K y oscilaba en prueba real, con las dos resistencias anteriores modificadas ya se puede aumentar a 27K y la ganancia aumenta y el recorte de frecuencias no se ve afectado 

Salu2!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Introduciendo en google "fet amp with valve sound" ha salido un PDF muy chulo que les anexo. No creo que haya problemas de derechos de autor pues sale en google.
En todo caso si es así, que los moderadores eliminen éste mensaje.
Lo subo por lo atractivo de su sonido y porque estamos en un foro científico y alguno se anima con él.
Saludos.


----------



## andrew01

MOSFET Amplificador 200 watts de diseño sencillo

warm regards
andrew01



Esquema del amplificador MOSFET 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## andrew01

Etapa excitadora AB CLASE voy a probar hoy y comparto mis resultados 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01: Mmm:



1 - The primary is just a 26 or 24 AWG wire. Winds 20 turns, then wind the secondary and finally wrap the other 20 turns on thsmps para amp1 - La primaria es sólo un cable AWG 26 o 24. Vientos de 20 vueltas, y luego terminar el secundario y finalmente envolver las otras 20 vueltas en el secundarioe secondary.

smps para # 3252 mosfet amplificador


----------



## andrew01

Siga este amplificador de audio excelente, diseñado por mí basado en el diseño original muy bueno y de buena reputación Douglas Auto. 

Los principales cambios y adiciones se basan hacia una mayor potencia, una mayor tensión de trabajo, ganancia ajustable, la opción de arranque y apagado, el uso de componentes más actuales y algunos cambios de menor importancia de los valores con el fin de trabajar bien con estos cambios. 

Tener una gran ganancia, sugiero utilizar una fuente de alimentación bien diseñado y bien filtrada, sobre todo si es con el común del transformador.: D


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Andrew01 ¿ que características técnicas tiene éste magnífico circuito ?.
Gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Andrew01 ¿ que características técnicas tiene éste magnífico circuito ?.
> Gracias y recibe un cordial saludo.



http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/250349-debunker-strong-x4-500-wrms-hi-fi-amp.html


----------



## andrew01

pcb de 500 vatios amplificador pdf


----------



## NUBELUNGO

Buenas a todos, la verdad que encontre este diagrama entre mis cuadernos de notas y quiero compartirlo con uds, es de un amplificador que un amigo tenia en reparacion y copie el circuito, de eso ya unos años el equipo en mencion trabaja con cuatro transistores por rama y con una alimentacion de 65 y 65 VDC, el sonido es excelente en lo que respecta a respuesta de bajos, si gustan pueden simularlo a ver que tal y espero que mas de alguno se anime a realizarlo. En mi pais no se consigue mucho el cloruro ferrico asi que lo montare en tarjeta perforada, luego subo fotos del progreso del proyecto.

Aca dejo la parte que complementa el circuito, para continuar el mismo dejo los drivers y la alimentacion de los transistores de salida con sus resistencias de ecualizacion en los emisores, espero les sirva para aclarar dudas 


Ver el archivo adjunto 105398


----------



## Blanco

Saludos cordiales , ante todo esto quiere representar un agradecimiento a todos los miembros del Foro ,por sus aportes, preguntas, respuestas, grandes ideas ,pequeñas ideas etc etc.Gracias a todo esto he realizado varias simulaciones con tres amplificadores bien conocidos por la mayoria de foreros entusiastas del audio (como yo) .Los trabajos han sido basicamente   prueba y error (aunque ya me voy enterando de algo).Los resultados de las simulaciones ,por los datos recogidos, creo que son buenos...No he construido ninguno de ellos ,aunque tengo muchas ganas.Me he trasladado de pais (que remedio) ahora vivo en Santiago de Chile. Perdon por el rollo .Les agradezco de antemano cualquier critica destructiva o mejor que sea constructiva


----------



## Sr. Domo

Buenas noches señores

Vengo nuevamente a publicar la hoja de datos y el impreso de mi ampli de 6W que publiqué hace unos días. 
Espero les guste y si encuentran algun error en el impreso me avisan 

Sugerencias, dudas? Trataré de responder tan rápido como pueda.

Edit*
En su "datasheet" no puse que requiere de un pre. Es necesario un pre para este ampli, funciona bien sin el, pero lo recomiendo ampliamente.

Les dejo adjunto el PDF donde viene la información del ampli y el otro PDF con el impreso.

Salu2!!


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente (no salgo de este hilo  )

Encontré unos circuitos que, según yo, que ya me leí todo el tema, no están o mejor dicho nadie los ha subido.
Amplificadores que encontré en internet, sitios tan raros, o en algunos PDF que descargo acerca de audio, ahí aparece uno que otro o de plano en google, pero muy bien buscado 

Dejo las imágenes que ya tengo en una sola, ya que casi todos los circuitos eran de 2 imágenes y para no confundirme las junté en una sola.

Aclaro que de todos los circuitos mostrados *ninguno* he probado y tal vez no piense probar.

Primer circuito: Ampli estéreo de 20W por canal.

Características segun el Sr. Multisim:
THD: <1% a 20W
Offset: <40mV
Sensibilidad de entrada: 200mV


Segundo circuito: Ampli de 3 a 5W

No hace falta descripción ni para este ni para el siguiente circuito. Todo está en la imagen.



El otro circuito: Es similar al anterior, solo que este no tiene resistencia en el negativo del capacitor como el anterior.



Salu2!


----------



## Kowaky

Compa Domonation Corporation ese primero que subió el ZX-2024 es muy bueno lo he armado y va a FULL:


----------



## Wantech

Tambien recomiendo ese Kit ZX-2024 la informacion de este mismo (--http://www.dzsc.com/data/Circuit-43412.html--)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hace unos días publiqué un PDF con un pequeño aplificador mosfet clase A que evocaba el sonido de las válvulas. Mi intención es hacer una pequeña etapa estéreo para escuchar música en mi despacho mientras trabajo. Lo que busco son unos pocos watios y clase A y de paso reciclar algunos componentes caros que tengo en el baul ( especialmente trafos, electrolíticos y disipadores). De ahí que los circuitos que busco tengan unos requisitos específicos de alimentación, etc....


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
********* saludos este circuito ha sido probado por mí y la calidad del sonido es muy buena, justo coincida tensión transistores diferenciales de alimentación máx de entrada es de + / - 100 voltios de corriente continua 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01

100% tested amp


----------



## alcides alvarez

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ********* saludos este circuito ha sido probado por mí y la calidad del sonido es muy buena, justo coincida tensión transistores diferenciales de alimentación máx de entrada es de + / - 100 voltios de corriente continua
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01
> 
> 100% tested amp



Saludos amigo . que potencia da  ese bichito seve poderoso


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos amigo . que potencia da  ese bichito seve poderoso



Debería entregar unos *600W* en 8Ω y unos *1200W* en 4Ω (Estimativamente)


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día:

Estuve simulando el siquiente esquema, Multisim dice que si funciona...

Será verdad?

Quiero armar el circuito con dos integrados LM1875 que encontré en un antiguo "minicomponente", supongo deben ser originales.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

pablolb84 dijo:


> Buen día:
> 
> Estuve simulando el siquiente esquema, Multisim dice que si funciona...
> 
> Será verdad?
> 
> Quiero armar el circuito con dos integrados LM1875 que encontré en un antiguo "minicomponente", supongo deben ser originales.
> 
> Saludos.


No veo porque no, sin embargo no le pondría esas resistencias de 1Ω, en todo caso se las pondría de 0,47Ω, talvez 0,22Ω


----------



## DOSMETROS

R18 si queda de 1 Ohm 1 W


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> R18 si queda de 1 Ohm 1 W


 No había visto la red Zobel   Yo se la pondría de 10Ω


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas tardes!

Gracias por responder, entonces lo armaré, me preocupaba la parte del operacional, donde desfasa las señales para el "tira y hala" del modo puente 

Entonces colocaré resistencias de 0.22/0.33/0.47Ω... en realidad lo que encuentre en las tiendas del pueblo en el que vivo 

En cuanto a la red zobel, que diferencias hay en poner la resistencia de 1 ó 10Ω? 
En el circuito de aplicación del Datasheet del integrado en mención, indica de 1Ω 

Saludos.


----------



## andrew01

SCI MÁQUINAS AMPLIFICADOR MONSTER 
el pcb centro es la etapa piloto ha dc protección de sobrecarga limitador todo en una pcb Hoy voy a probarlo 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## andrew01




----------



## alcides alvarez

Que tal comunidad, buscando en el baúl de los recuerdos me encontré con cuatro transistores GT2181 y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tendrá algún esquema con el que pueda armar al menos un canal de una pequeña potencia :


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> :cabezon: Aquí esta


 Un IGBT! El detalle es que no hay muchos modelos de amplificadores cuasicomplementarios con IGBT


----------



## alcides alvarez

Este es muy bonito pero no conozco esos tr*ansistores* finales


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/


He escuchado que este proyecto tiene muy buenos resultados, el problema es conseguir los finales


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/



Le faltarían los complementarios 

No recuerdo haber visto esquemas con salida IGBT cuasicomplementaria


----------



## crazysound

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Este es muy bonito pero no conozco esos tr*ansistores* finales



Se ve lindo este pcb alcides. Por casualidad tendrías el esquema?

Saludos....


----------



## Fogonazo

crazysound dijo:


> Se ve lindo este pcb alcides. Por casualidad tendrías el esquema?
> 
> Saludos....










​


----------



## foro666

Tengan los pdf de las fotos, con todos los transistores a un radiador.


----------



## alcides alvarez

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-end-igbt-s-11827/



Gracias por el aporte , pero seria imposible conseguir la pareja de estos transistores. Aun asi lo guardo para la colección


----------



## Delphos

foro666 dijo:


> Tengan los pdf de las fotos, con todos los transistores a un radiador.



Que tal amigos, hay muchos cambios entre el esquematico mostrado como apex xII y el que se muestra junto con las fotos.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Que tal amigos, hay muchos cambios entre el esquematico mostrado como apex xII y el que se muestra junto con las fotos.
> Saludos.



¿ Notaste que hay transistores montados por debajo de la PCB, directo al disipador ?

​


----------



## Ratmayor

Buenas noches, aquí les traigo una versión mejorada del _MicroAmp_ 

​
posteado aquí mismo.

Entre las mejoras más notorias están la reducción de tamaño.
​
Aumento de la potencia a 40W (No se recomienda usar parlantes de 4Ω) y reducción del nivel de distorsión armónica a 0.09% 

Adjunto les dejo en el PDF el PCB listo para planchar 

Espero les guste...


----------



## Project16

Hola a todos!

En los años 80 yo había hecho un amplificador con un gran sonido y realmente quiero volver a hacer lo mismo pero con componentes fácilmente disponibles.
El diagrama original es D. Jacovopoulos sino también exactamente el mismo que el de los SGS. He realizado una simulación con Multisim pero yo soy nuevo y tengo problemas para analizar los resultados.
Si algunos están interesados ​​para ayudar a optimizar este circuito, proporciono mi trabajo.

Los persuasores!



Para completar, aquí es el diseño del circuito impreso.

Los persuasores!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

*Fogo* en el amplificador que pusiste en el mensaje #2081, ¿en qué te beneficia poner esa resistencia de 220Ohms en el emisor del BD139?

Porque lo ví en varios amplificadores y en uno que estoy armando yo tire el Darlington de una (que luego lo hice Sziclai).


----------



## Fogonazo

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> *Fogo* en el amplificador que pusiste en el mensaje #2081, ¿en qué te beneficia poner esa resistencia de 220Ohms en el emisor del BD139?
> 
> Porque lo ví en varios amplificadores y en uno que estoy armando yo tire el Darlington de una (que luego lo hice Sziclai).



Parece que el esquema tiene un punto de conexión *donde no debe*, en el impreso figura la resistencia de 220Ω conectada entre emisores de los excitadores (Bases de los transistores de salida)


----------



## Fogonazo

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Es verdad, no está conectada a la salida.
> 
> ¿Sabés para qué está esa resistencia? También ví en amplificadores que se usan dos de esas resistencias conectadas directamente a la salida (supongo que la idea es exactamente la misma).



Sip, yo había visto con 1 entre bases o 2 una desde cada base a la línea del parlante.
Así como está en este esquema no había visto nunca.

Supongo que si es *una*, las tensiones de las bases se copian (En la forma excursión) y si son 2 reducen la ganancia del darlington 

Tema demasiado complejo a esta hora de la madrugada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ver la *página 143* de "Audio Power Amplifiers Design Handbook - 3rd Edition" de D. Self


----------



## cosmefulanito04

En el libro no menciona esa resistencia, si la agrega en la configuración E-C.

Si habla de las resistencias chicas de la salida, que tengo bien en claro que son para convertir la salida en un AB en conjunto con el transistor MPSA13 del esquemático de *Fogo* que viene a fijar la tensión de polarización (se podrían obviar, pero estarías polarizando las junturas B-E solo por tensión).

Ahora la resistencia esa de 220Ohms, me imagino que viene también por ahí, es decir fijar una cierta corriente de reposo sobre los dos transistores que manejan los otros dos de potencia (BD139/140 esquemático de *Fogo*) mediante la tensión de polarización que fija el MPSA13, pero si no se colocan, se supone que esos transistores ya de por si deberían tener una cierta corriente de reposo (tal vez chica, eso si) debido a la corriente de reposo de los transistores de potencia.

La única conclusión a la que llego, es que sirven para darle más corriente de polarización a esos transistores además de la corriente de polarización chica que requieren los transistores de potencia.

¿Qué ventaja tengo en hacer esto?, la única que se me ocurre es fijar el punto Q de esos transistores a mayor corriente, mucho más alejados de la zona de corte que si no colocase esas resistencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> En el libro no menciona esa resistencia, si la agrega en la configuración E-C.


  
No estás hablando de este diagrama?
Ver el archivo adjunto 105981

Pues entonces tenés que mirar la figura* 6.4.b del libro* (que es la misma etapa de salida que la imagen de arriba, y sí, va de emisor a emisor sin tocar la salida), la explicación está un poco mas abajo, y tiene que ver con la forma en que se apagan los drivers y la distorsión que esto genera.


----------



## juliangp

Dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 100w, sencillo, lineal y de baja distorsión


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ver página 112 del Self

Los dólares nunca vienen en castellano 

Podés usar un traductor y morir en el intento 

Je je , veo que le hiciste una entrada diferencial con el TL431 , pero tiene poco ancho de banda ese bicho (Fogo tenía reazón) y lo mismo seguro ha de ocurrir con los amplificadores con otros reguladores

http://es.edaboard.com/topic-5176868.0.html


----------



## juliangp

Jaja vos sabes que según mutisim responde bien hasta los 20khz? el ancho de banda esta bien, no se comporta de igual manera que con el de 3 transistores, acá anda mejor, y habría que probarlo en la realidad a ver que pasa! saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , te lo digo por escucha nomás , no te olvides que el "Super Tres Transistores" degenera de proyectos escolares    , nunca lo medí pero no tiene demasiados agudos  , editá y subí la simulación del tuyo


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Era la página 143 del pdf (o la 112 del libro) 

Pero de pura casualidad caí en la 153 que explica lo de la distorsión  .


----------



## juliangp

Ahí tenes dosme, fijate como anda, saludos

pd: como podras ver la dist varía un poco, pero es relativamente baja


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros!

Un usuario me pidió un circuito de un ampli que funcione con 30V, decidí diseñarle uno, y como me puse a leer un poco el libro que menciona el Dr. Zoidberg ("Audio Power Amplifiers Design Handbook - 3rd Edition") para saber más acerca de la máxima excursión simétrica que me explicó también cosmefulanito04, pues ví que trae información muy buena y entonces este ampli originalmente ofrecía 15W más o menos con 4 ohm y una THD de 0.1% según el multisim y con la leída pude mejorarlo según los valores del multisim. También empleé la etapa Sziklai Complementaria, obteniendo hasta 8-9V con referencia a 1/2VCC, o sea que la máxima excursión simétrica es de teóricamente 26V! Gracias a los que me recomendaron la etapa Sziklai! El libro también la recomienda!

Así que, les traigo un nuevo ampli. Este no está basado en alguno ya existente, lo hice desde 0 como el primero. 

Una breve descripción:
Ofrece 30W sobre 4 ohm y unos 17W sobre 8 ohm con 30V
Funciona desde 12 hasta 38V fuente simple
Requiere unos 1.5A con 30V 4 ohm para máxima potencia
Se saturará según con unos 1.2V RMS
Tiene una THD del 0.009% según el multisim
No requiere ajustes de ningún tipo
Lo tengo a prueba desde las 9:00 am hora D.F. hasta este momento 6:48 p.m. y ni "pio" hace! 
El circuito pide unos MJE2955/3055, pero yo a falta de estos le puse los TIP35/36, están muy de sobra, pero los recomendados les quedan perfectos al ampli. NO usen los TIP41/42, pues originalmente usaban estos pero murieron en cumplimiento de su deber y la protoboard sufrió quemaduras de cuarto grado a altura de los agujeros 50 al 40 del lado izquierdo 

R6 pueden ponerle algún valor de los colocados, sino, pueden reemplazarlo por un preset, sólo que ustedes diseñarán su PCB porque el sugerido por el fabricante  colocó la resistencia. Si usan preset, ajusten de forma que lean de 15 a 25mA aproximadamente en la rama positiva del ampli.
Dato curioso, a pesar de tener un "coso negro" capacitor en la salida, reproduce muy bien los bajos, si lo vieran como le va con música Hip-Hop o Underground! 

Para no aburrirlos, ya no digo mas, pues todo está en los archivos adjuntos!

Lo que les puedo decir es que suena bastante fuerte, muy bien a mi parecer (a cada quien les gusta las cosas de su marca ) los bajos bien resaltados, funciona hasta con 3 ohm! 

Eso sí, requiere un pre por si lo usan con el celular, ya que estos tienen señales débiles. El pre deberá tener baja ganancia para que no distorsione el ampli.

Dejo adjunto el PDF con el PCB listo para imprimir, mide 1.5"x2" la plaquita, detesto las placas grandes 
También dejo adjunta su "datasheet" para que lo armen y más información necesaria.

Espero les guste mi tercer aporte 

Salu2!

P.D.: El BTL que les prometí, espero postearlo como mi cuarto aporte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo bicho che .

La corriente de reposo debería calibrarse sobre emisor de Q8 y no sobre el amplificador completo .

MJE2955 (TO-220) = TIP2955 (TO-218) Aunque el tip sería mejor.

Lástima que discontinuaron los TIP33 y TIP34


----------



## Sr. Domo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lindo bicho che .
> 
> La corriente de reposo debería  calibrarse sobre emisor de Q8 y no sobre el amplificador completo .
> 
> MJE2955 (TO-220) = TIP2955 (TO-218)
> 
> Lástima que discontinuaron los TIP33 y TIP34



Gracias 

Cierto, pido disculpas  Aunque con una resistencia de 68 o de los valores que puse (33 - 75 ohm) debe disminuirse la distorsión de cruce por cero. Pero por si hay alguien desconfiado... 

Usé los TIP35/36 porque no tengo otros más chicos. Tengo los 2SC5200/A1943, están más grandes todavía. Pero con los MJE que recomiendo deben ir muy bien para 30W, ya que los que usé siento que están muy grandes.
O en su defecto podemos usar alguno que tenga una Ic= 9A porque los TIP41/42 no dan para más 

Salu2!


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Los TIP41/42 llegan a 6A continuos y la hoja dice que se bancan hasta 10A pico. Pero el disipador que seguramente necesitan en esas condiciones es importante  .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sip , serán *mas caros* y voluminosos los disipadores que poner los 35 y 36


----------



## Sr. Domo

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Los TIP41/42 llegan a 6A continuos y la hoja dice que se bancan hasta 10A pico. Pero el disipador que seguramente necesitan en esas condiciones es importante  .



Yo bien confiado de esto que mencionas y que tal, preguntémosle a la protoboard 
Para el PCB sugerido es recomendable usar los MJE2955/3055 o los BD909 y su complemento que parece ser el BD911.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , serán *mas caros* y voluminosos los disipadores que poner los 35 y 36



El disipador que usé para pruebas es uno de una TV de esas del año del caldo, traía un disipador enorme para el regulador de 90V me parece, ya venía con una mica enorme, ahí los pegué y todo muy lindo, luego les puse otro de una TV un poco menos vieja y con un ventilador controlado por temperatura. Los transistores se mantenían tibios.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Igual probar con esas corrientes sobre un proto no es buena idea.

Ahí conviene usar cables a los transistores de potencia directamente a la fuente/salida y un cable para la base.


----------



## blanko001

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Yo bien confiado de esto que mencionas y que tal, preguntémosle a la protoboard
> Para el PCB sugerido es recomendable usar los MJE2955/3055 o los BD909 y su complemento que parece ser el BD911.



BD911 y BD912... yo los he utilizado en salidas de audio. Vienen en encapsulado TO-220
Saludos!

PD: BD909 y BD910 son para menor tensión creo. Igualmente para éste ampli funcionan sin problemas.


----------



## Ratmayor

Esta es a petición del público. El diagrama esquemático + PCBs de el _subwoofer que recién publiqué_...


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos en esta ocasión les adjunto el PCB que hice para el amplificador CROWN de la serie XSL. En el foro ya se encontraba el tema con su pcb incluido sólo que este nuevo PCB lo realicé de manera que los transistores de salida y especialmente el transistor de control de Bias estuviesen en un sólo disipador porque es importante que este transistor esté sensando la temperatura de los transistores de salida. El PCB está en en el programa WIZARD 3.50, si alguien puede pasarlo a PDF que lo haga puesto que algunos del foro han tenido problemas para abrirlo desde ese programa.

Hay algunas resistencias que no tienen valor, he llegado a pensar que son unos puentes, afirmen o niegue por favor, las primeras estan en la base de Q12 Y 13 la segunda esta en a la base de Q10 con una RESW. DE 15 O 45 OHM (no se ve muy bien) y el otro extremo al colector de Q5 otra a la base de Q7, y otra entre un cond. de 100mf  y un zener de 2,7 volt. y los pines de salida no los veo o no lo tiene


----------



## moonwalker

Bueno victor, las resistencias que están sin valor no son puentes sino son realmente resistencias a las que se le debe buscar su valor óhmico. El valor de estas resistencias dependerá del modelo que ustedes quieran implementar, en conclusión el valor de dichas resistencias dependerá del voltaje de alimentación con el que se operará el amplificador, ya les subo el plano y verán los valores para dichos componentes en el cuadrito superior izquierdo.

Viendo Victor la duda que tienes acerca de una resistencia de 15 o 45 ohm, en realidad esta es a la base de Q12 y es un diodo que dice 48 es decir 1n4148

Lo que pasa es que solo tomé los dos últimos dígitos. a la base de Q10 fíjate que la figura indica es un diodo, una rayita que indica el cátodo de dicha figura mientras que las resistencias no la tienen.. fijate que todas las figuras que tienen la nomenclatura 48 es el diodo 1N4148 y no son resistencias, la rayita a uno de los extremos de las mismas indican los cátodos de dichos diodos..

La bobina 12 espiras, AWG12 un centimetro de núcleo de aire... la resistencia en paralelo de 5 ohmios a 2 vatios... la red de zobel: resistencia de 10 ohmios 5 vatios y el condensador de 100 nanos 250 voltios


----------



## Sr. Domo

Buenas tardes Señores Foreros!

Les comparto un ampli BTL que tenía por ahí, ya lo había probado desde cuando, pero había un problema que no me dejaba dormir, al final ví que no soportaba cargas tan bajas.
Entonces, aquí les dejo el ampli BTL de 12W RMS sobre 8 ohm. Fue diseñado así "nomás", pero lo ví muy bueno para subwoofers!.

Esta vez no publico los PCB, ya que estoy juntando materiales y placas y todo para un ampli clase H que diseñé hace una semana.

Toda la info necesaria está en el archivo adjunto 

Salu2!!


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola Señores Foreros!

Les traigo un nuevo diseño recién hecho, en realidad no, tiene como 4 días que lo hice.
Se trata de un ampli con fuente simple que funciona desde los 12 hasta los 18V y entrega unos 3W RMS sobre 8 ohm y 5W sobre 4 ohm.

Es mi primer amplificador con etapa de entrada del tipo "Singleton" según el libro "Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook" del Sr. Douglas Self. 
Consta de 30 piezas más o menos. PEEERO, tiene una característica que varios amplis de baja potencia y de fuente simple que no consideran: Los sonidos graves. 
Este ampli reproduce los sonidos graves decentemente, trabaja en clase AB, usa 6 transistores y tiene un sonido fuerte y no tan "Hi-Fi", pues se diseñó para un equipo portátil. Este ampli es bueno a comparación de su competencia el TDA2003, pero ofrece una THD mucho menor, según el Multisim: THD: 0.5% 8 ohm - 0.8% 4 ohm a máxima potencia.

También decidí diseñarlo porque he hecho varios que usan muchas piezas, pero este no fue la excepción, pero está lindo. Es un diseño más simple y más accesible para los usuarios que quieren un ampli de baja potencia y que funcione con un voltaje fácil de conseguir, también es un montaje fácil y no requiere ajuste de bias ni offset. Ustedes veanlo y den su opinión.

Una fotito del prototipo durante las pruebas:



Y probando con estos bafles miniatura que hice y aún no termino 



Les dejo adjunto el "datasheet" y el PDF con el PCB listo para imprimir.

Salu2!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy lindo el mini ampli  , fijate de recalcular-achicar R5 para ver si disminuye la distorsión 

Por los 60' y comienzos de los 70' eran todos de entrada simple


----------



## Sr. Domo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy lindo el mini ampli  , fijate de recalcular-achicar R5 para ver si disminuye la distorsión
> 
> Por los 60' y comienzos de los 70' eran todos de entrada simple



Ok. Intentaré lo que sugieres a ver que pasa 
Éste es mi primer ampli con entrada tipo Singleton, muy lindo como para ser primer intento. Durante las pruebas, cuando medí el offset, era de 8.4V más o menos, alimentándolo con 16V, pero se solucionó reemplazando a Q1.
Cuando medí la corriente en el emisor de Q5 era de casi 200mA  y el Multisim decía que era de unos 25mA! Entonces se le puso esa resistencia en paralelo con el diodo para bajar la corriente a 30-40mA, un valor que parece un poco alto, pero no calientan y la distorsión de cruce por cero casi no se nota.

Salu2!

---------------------------

Me puse a retocar este ampli en el Multisim y la THD en vez de bajar, aumenta!, pero ví que cambiando a Q1 por un 2SA1015 se reduce la THD del 0.5% a un 0.4% 
Algo es algo


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Holla muchachos 

 Estoy en el proseso de diseñar un nuevo layout para un amplificador Clase AB Dx Blame MKIII no es nuevo se diseño ya hace tiempito por el señor Alex MM de Romania, pero esta ve lo estoy haciendo a mi estilo de layout todavia lo estoy revisando encontre algunos errores y seguire buscando es mejor ir a la segura, este de acuerdo a la simulacion de multisim me da mas o menos con una señal de entrada de 1KHz injectando 700 mVp unos 341 watts  a 8 ohms y la distorcion armonica es bastante rasonable THD 0.009% 

olvide mensionar de que la fuente de poder es de 90V rail positivo y negativo 

a 4 ohms "no recomendado" me da aproximadamente con la misma configuracion tal para la de 8 ohms me da unos 683 watts y la distorcion armonica quedo casi igual THD 0.009% si acaso todo sale bien informare aqui como a salido el proyecto me tomara tiempo buscarle los bugs de la PCB or better say PCB buenos espero les guste todavia estoy aprendiendo no soy experto pero esto es un hobby padrisimo de veras  

Regards
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola amigos 

  regreso con unas actualisaciones del plan de PCB o mejor dicho "layout" este tube que hacer un cambio en el transistor de "driver" Q8 rotandolo a 180º grados ya que no podria intalar el tornillo ya que Q12 estaria de frente a Q8 a menos que instale Q8 primero luego Q12 pero preferi mejor arreglarlo ahora y asi me evito ese problemita, este tambien cambie los terminales de GND "tierra" y le puse 2 capacitores en el rail positivo y negativo, hice unos cambios pequeños el resistors que se encaraga del NFB "negative feed back" lo reduci a (42KΩ R13) y R10 a 42K R1 lo reduci a 150Ω ohms y la distorcion armonica bajo un poquito mas, en realidad no es perfecto entiendo que estoy simulandola en "software" que no es lo mismo que hacer la simulacion en "real time" pero es una buena manera de predecir el compartamiento del circuito a contruir.


   Acerca del layout por ahora no puedo compartirlo con ustedes ya que aun no le he encontrado  como dicen los Americanos "a bug" error errata, etc, encontre 2 ayer y ya los actualice en el layout, mi meta no es para que el amplificador trabaje a 4 ohms o estar trabajandolo a su maxima capacida ese seria riesgoso ya que los transistores de poder pueded ser destruidos si uno no es cuidadoso, mi meta es de que tenga sufuciente "pepa" como decimos los Boricuas fuerza en caso de que quiera un poquito mas  "Reggaeton" 

    El tamaño del PCB es de aprocimadamente 4 pulgadas de ancho por 12 pulgadas de largo
 es un poco muy grande para transferirlo a PDF y hacer metodo de planchado a menos que ponga el PCB de driver a parte y el PCB de power transistors separada voy a ver que puedo hacer al respecto buenos mas tarde le dare mas informacion voy a dejar la simulacion de multisim aderido aca  para que lo vean, bueno que pasen un buen dia 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Bueno volvi con el diseño hice unos cambios pequeños cambie el P1 a uno que sea mas "universal" porque hay diferentes configuraciones de patitas so le hice ese macro nuevo, 
seguire buscandole bugs espero no econtrar ninguno mas 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Ratmayor

Este me lo encontré mientras miraba cosas _por no_ estar concentrado...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No  guta R5 , R10 , VR1 , si bién ese sistema *acomoda* *muy bien* el Offset , introduce mucha distorsión


----------



## crazysound

Hola Dosmetros, y cuál sería la solución en ese caso o en general? 

Saludos..


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Solo queria mencionar de que el AX-11 suena super bien, yo se quien es el diseñador de la placa o PCB mejor dicho Willy Cerna muy buen talentoso muchacho, so el AX-11 ya lo he simulado en multisim 13 y responde muy bien a pesar de que solo tenga un par no se dejen engañar el sonido es muy bueno  es un buen proyecto para comensar ya tengo uno hecho y responde muy bien perdonen por el prototypo que esta feito lol  tube que hacer unos cambios pequeños porque no tenia las piezas a la mano pero brego bien todo. 

El señor Thimios "Griego" lo lo ensamblo tambien pero con difirente layout de PCB aqui esta el video link:






segundo video de Thimios 






Espero les guste para que se motiven 


ATTN

Juan


----------



## DOSMETROS

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, y cuál sería la solución en ese caso o en general?
> 
> Saludos..


 

Algunos diseños acomodan el Offset mejor que otros , en algunos con aparear los transistores basta , en otros un transistor *debe* tener *mayor ganancia que el otro*.

Lo que siempre hago es tratar de aparear lo mejor posible el par diferencial de entrada , pero además intercambiarlos , y volver a medir a ver cómo se comporta ese amplificador. Si viene bravo con el offset , le sueldo seis alambrecitos y voy probando por encima los transistores de distintas ganancias (agarrar el alambrecito con pinza para que no se des-suelde abajo ). En el peor de los casos le agrego una resistencia en serie a uno de los dos del par diferencial (en éste caso emisor) , cómo si fuera R5 o R10 solo. Hay que fijarse en cual debería ir y luego ajustarle el valor.

Así que se puede poner un preset de 200 Ω y luego reemplazarlo por la resistencia fija equivalente. Si es un amplificador comercial corto la pista y coloco la resistencia por debajo para que no se vea .

Otros sistemas introducen una tensión DC de referencia en uno o en las dos bases.

Los mejores son los Amplificadores Servo que ya lo tienen resuelto


----------



## crazysound

Gracias Dosmetros
Yo generalmente uso un preset de 100 ohms entre los emisores..

Saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS

No cabe duda que es eficiente ese sistema , pero simulá un circuito con y sin ese preset de 100 Ohms, y fijate la THD


----------



## DLO

buen dia a todos los integrantes del foro!
queria compartir un diagrama que tenia perdido en mi pc !que les parece?
quiero saber que opinan de este diagrama y si alguien lo a armado!


----------



## Yetrox

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zNZi3Xw8j...AAAdg/gimcj9Y_n8g/s1600/Actrk600schematic.jpg​Este me lo encontré mientras miraba cosas _por no_ estar concentrado...



Muy buen Amplificador Ratmayor esta el ACTK 400 y el ACTK600


----------



## victor6298

Yetrox dijo:


> Muy buen Amplificador Ratmayor esta el ACTK 400 y el ACTK600
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CoYvSjdFs...T4miM/s1600/Actrk400layout%26tracks-1%262.png
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-YYPmFBTs0...EjWgk/s1600/Actrk600layout%26tracks-1%262.png
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PVcse0K_i...E97zi0wnQ/s1600/Actrkpowersupplyschematic.png
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JbI58Yfkj...kLYirm4/s1600/Actrkpowersupplylayout1%262.png


 epa muchachos saludos, podrian subir el pdf por favor


----------



## Yetrox

victor6298 dijo:


> epa muchachos saludos, podrian subir el pdf por favor










*Concedido*


----------



## Yetrox

victor6298 dijo:
			
		

> yo pienso igual pero no desaprovecho la oportunidad de tener un buen driver transistorizado, conociendo un poco la trayectoria de yiro , y los clones que ha publicado de los cuales he armado casi todos empezando por el loquillo( a si lo llamo yo ) el de 100 watt con dos transistores,,, el spectrum suena con muy muy buena calidad , estoy seguro que usando este driver decentemente y como audiofilos "normales" (entiendase cuerdos) creo que podemos llegar a tener una buena potencia  de entre 500 y 800w hasta aqui para mantener la cordura



De muchos drivers transistorados que he visto el mejor es el QSC, los Crown son casi todos iguales el XLS602 XLS802 XLS5000 solo varia algunos componentes, la fuente y el numero de transistores se obtiene varias potencias, el problema radica que para ciertos países llega casi toda la mercancía falsa, según tengo entendido en Tailandia la mercancía es diferente y tienen transistores de muy buena calidad, por ello comercializan grandes potencias.

Para los que les gusta los clase D dejo uno de 6WK y el de 3KW


----------



## Yetrox

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria saber si usted a armado alguno de esos clase d



aldemarar pues he armado uno parecido, que se puede obtener 3200W a 1Ω, aquí lo comparto quizás alguien este interesado.






Comparad= TL071
Inverter= CD4094
Gate Deiver= IR2110

Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
AWG= 16 a 18
Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas

Bias de 12V

PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm

Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.

Link donde esta alojado el Amplificador>>http://www.un-sound.com/


----------



## crazysound

Hola Yetrox, en el pcb aparecen bd139-140 que no están en el circuito..

Saludos..


----------



## Yetrox

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Yetrox, en el pcb aparecen bd139-140 que no están en el circuito..
> 
> Saludos..



El diagrama original es el que deje en el anterior comentario, el PCB esta modificado y referente con este diagrama y es mucho mejor


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yetrox dijo:


> aldemarar pues he armado uno parecido, que se puede obtener 3200W a 1Ω, aquí lo comparto quizás alguien este interesado.
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18627.0;attach=63442;image
> 
> Comparad= TL071
> Inverter= CD4094
> Gate Deiver= IR2110
> 
> Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
> AWG= 16 a 18
> Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas
> 
> Bias de 12V
> 
> PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm
> 
> Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.
> 
> Link donde esta alojado el Amplificador>>http://www.un-sound.com/



Muy lindo todo pero donde consigo ese ir2110 en este país? He leído sobre los amplificadores clase d y  siempre me encontré que muchos tenían problemas para encontrar ese IC IR2110


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Muy lindo todo pero donde consigo ese ir2110 en este país? He leído sobre los amplificadores clase d y  siempre me encontré que muchos tenían problemas para encontrar ese IC IR2110


Ese lo venden en Plus Electronics, Margarita (caro) y en La Rockola, Maracaibo (súper caro)...


----------



## Delphos

Yetrox dijo:


> aldemarar pues he armado uno parecido, que se puede obtener 3200W a 1Ω, aquí lo comparto quizás alguien este interesado.
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18627.0;attach=63442;image
> 
> Comparad= TL071
> Inverter= CD4094
> Gate Deiver= IR2110
> 
> Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
> AWG= 16 a 18
> Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas
> 
> Bias de 12V
> 
> PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm
> 
> Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.
> 
> Link donde esta alojado el Amplificador>>http://www.un-sound.com/



Saludos amigo Yetrox, se ve muy interesante este clase D, gracias por el aporte, una ´pregunta: te a funcionado bien??, el Bias que se menciona,... lo entiendo como que hay que ponerle una fuente adicional de 12vcd, es correcto?? o a que se refiere este Bias??
Mil gracias y saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo Yetrox, se ve muy interesante este clase D, gracias por el aporte, una ´pregunta: te a funcionado bien??, el Bias que se menciona,... lo entiendo como que hay que ponerle una fuente adicional de 12vcd, es correcto?? o a que se refiere este Bias??
> Mil gracias y saludos


el 12V BIAS es una fuente de 12V referido al -Vcc del amplificador, como tal como en el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## pampas

Hola yetrox,el pcb es doble face? y otra que tipo de toroidal usaste en la salida.


----------



## Yetrox

pampas dijo:


> Hola yetrox,el pcb es doble face? y otra que tipo de toroidal usaste en la salida.



pampas no el PCB es de una solo cara en el PDF esta listo para imprimir, respecto al toroidal use el CS-330060 monte 2 estos uno sobre el otro de 33.2mm para formar la bobina de 22uH, aquí dejo las especificaciones>>http://www.mhw-intl.com/assets/CSC/CSC%20T330.pdf


----------



## Delphos

Saludos amigo Yetrox, una pregunta, la version de pcb que empleaste es diferente a la que aportaste en pdf?? al parecer se ve diferente con la foto del que tu armaste y que mostraste en el pdf...

Saludos amigo.


----------



## pampas

Hola amigos,puede funcionar este amplificador con nucleo resiclado de fuentes atx  IE33 , con un gap de 1mm ya que en lima peru es dificil encontrar nucleo teroidal.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , sin problemas siempre y cuando ese transformador de Ferrita forme parte de  una fuente conmutada


----------



## alcidesruben

Hola a todos. 
Compañeros tengo una pequeña pregunta. En el circuito que subí hay dos cuadro rojo, esos componente se puede sacar o alguien me puede ayudar para simular para mejorar el rendimiento.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , primer cuadro rojo muestra los componentes de calibración de Offset (para tener 0Vdc en parlantes) y el segundo la calibración del Bias (40mA por transistor de salida)


----------



## Yetrox

dexterqsc dijo:
			
		

> compañero yetrox y el clon xls602 que realizastes es el que esta posteado en el primer msj de este foro o cual?


 

@dexterqsc El clon que hice es el que muestro en la imagen, cual Crown del foro me hablas, aquí comparto mi diagrama + mi calibración de este clon XLS602 de Megatech, quizás a alguien le sea de utilidad, con fuente a ±85V DC, THD 0.09%, Offset de 2mV, Out Power 505W, con 10 transistores de potencia complementarios, si ya lo desean dejar que el original agregan la protección y solo con 8 transistores de potencia complementarios




 

IMPORTANTE: De paso quiero comentar a los que desean armar el Crown XLS-5000 que me encontré y publique en este mismo tema, OJO hay 3 resistencias que están mal lo revice, se los comento porque el XLS602-802 y 5000T es prácticamente el mismo PCB, y de acuerdo a la potencia se modifica el PCB y algunos componentes, así que antes de ponerse a armar algo se debe calibrar muy bien, tal como esta ese Crown XLS-5000T van a tener una distorsión muy grande y un Offset alto, bueno a mi me gusta mas armar Clase D pero por si algo ahí les dejo la inquietud, si tienen alguna duda comenten...


----------



## SKYFALL

IR2110 en Bogotá los consiguen originales en dos partes, en Betacolor cuesta 6,84 Dolares y en Electronica Mundial cuesta 2,52 Dolares, Betacolor hace envíos a todo el país pero la verdad, si no es para Colombia se complica la cosa porque no conozco precios ni disponibilidad de este componente en otros paises.


----------



## pampas

Amigo yetrox, por favor me podría ayudar con la máscara de componentes del pcb  clase D 3200 ya que no puedo ver los valores delos componentes que está en foto.
Estoy muy animado en implementar este amplificador que está muy interesante-
 Gracias.


----------



## Yetrox

@pampas Claro con gusto aquí dejo la mascara de componentes + PCB.


----------



## victor6298

Yetrox dijo:
			
		

> alcides alvarez si ese es lio de poderlas conseguir, y el IR2110 es también algo complicado de conseguir para ciertos países y a un precio no muy justo, si tienen las dimensiones te va muy bien con el Toroidal Car, estas también las conseguís en fuentes conmutadas, ese consejo lo dio DOSMETROS


saludos muchachos, les pido perdon por cambiar el topico tan drasticamente ,, pero estoy armando un amplificador que ya se hablo en el foro y creo que aqui mismo no recuerdo donde; use el buscador pero parece que la fuerza no me acompaño,vean ustedes la pregunta es, puedo cambiar los condensadores de 220mf que estan en la lineas de fuente en paralelo con uno de 100nf ; por uno de 470mf 100vol.?? tengo mis dudas al respecto creo que la funcion de ellos es suavizar el rizado que pueda traer la fuente, si es asi creo que no hay problemas en cambiarlos por uno de 470mf, si no es asi alguien prenda la luz por favor para que yo pueda ver


----------



## Ratmayor

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos muchachos, les pido perdon por cambiar el topico tan drasticamente ,, pero estoy armando un amplificador que ya se hablo en el foro y creo que aqui mismo no recuerdo donde; use el buscador pero parece que la fuerza no me acompaño,vean ustedes la pregunta es, puedo cambiar los condensadores de 220mf que estan en la lineas de fuente en paralelo con uno de 100nf ; por uno de 470mf 100vol.?? tengo mis dudas al respecto creo que la funcion de ellos es suavizar el rizado que pueda traer la fuente, si es asi creo que no hay problemas en cambiarlos por uno de 470mf, si no es asi alguien prenda la luz por favor para que yo pueda ver


En realidad, no habría problemas significativos. Pero, porque el cambio?


----------



## victor6298

Ratmayor dijo:


> En realidad, no habría problemas significativos. Pero, porque el cambio?


porque tengo cualquier cantidad de condensadores nuevos y justamente los que no tengo son los de este amplificador el de 470mf  16 volt los tengo muchos diferentes voltages pero  son exesivamente grandes en relacion al espacio que tiene el pcb ahora los de 100mf 100volt si los tengo
bueno muchos muchas gracias por las respuesta ahora solo tengo que comprar los de 470mf pequeños para terminar  el pcb


----------



## victor6298

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos muchachos, les pido perdon por cambiar el topico tan drasticamente ,, pero estoy armando un amplificador que ya se hablo en el foro y creo que aqui mismo no recuerdo donde; use el buscador pero parece que la fuerza no me acompaño,vean ustedes la pregunta es, puedo cambiar los condensadores de 220mf que estan en la lineas de fuente en paralelo con uno de 100nf ; por uno de 470mf 100vol.?? tengo mis dudas al respecto creo que la funcion de ellos es suavizar el rizado que pueda traer la fuente, si es asi creo que no hay problemas en cambiarlos por uno de 470mf, si no es asi alguien prenda la luz por favor para que yo pueda ver


saludos  a todos tengo una interrogante fijense en el esquema el condensador asociado al circuito de ajuste de las vias dice que es de  220mf polarizado pero en la serigrafia aparecen dos de 470mf en serie que nos da 235mf valor mas cercano 220mf, la inquietud esta en que en lña serigrafia estan conectados los dos de 470mf en serie pero formando un condensador no polarizado si alguien me puede aclarar este detalle,,, o simplemente conecto uno de 220mf polarizado  como esta en el diagrama???

el condensador es el que esta en serie con la resistencia de 100ohm la serigrafia esta en el post 2204


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo colocaría los 2 de 470µF en serie (Oposición) y en paralelo con esta serie un poliester de 100nF


----------



## Yetrox

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos a todos tengo una interrogante fijense en el esquema el condensador asociado al circuito de ajuste de las vias dice que es de 220mf polarizado pero en la serigrafia aparecen dos de 470mf en serie que nos da 235mf valor mas cercano 220mf, la inquietud esta en que en lña serigrafia estan conectados los dos de 470mf en serie pero formando un condensador no polarizado si alguien me puede aclarar este detalle,,, o simplemente conecto uno de 220mf polarizado como esta en el diagrama???
> 
> el condensador es el que esta en serie con la resistencia de 100ohm la serigrafia esta en el post 2204


 

@victor6298 colócalos igual que en el Layout, en ciertos diseños se puede colocar ese condensador de 220uF a 330uF electrolítico, pero en este diseño ambos (+) del condensador van hacia las 2 resistencias de 100Ω, recuerda que es casi idéntico al diseño del TR-7007A vertical, pero el diagrama de ese amplificador no es el que subiste, es el que dejo a continuación, no hay necesidad de colocarle condensadores de poliéster en paralelo, OJO que ese amplificador no esta calibrado, si no le haces la correspondiente simulación tendrás inconvenientes, también ten en cuenta que la R Gain se modifica según el numero de transistores de salida, su valor es de 10K con un condensador de 5pF, la calibración de este mismo en paralelo debe ser de 10pF con una resistencia de 27K.


----------



## moonwalker

hola colegas en esta ocasió quiero hacerles un pequeño aporte de un PCB que diseñé para un amplificador que me envió un cliente el cual estaba dañado. Se trata de un Soundking A602 de esos que tienen un mixer incorporado. Bjanado la tarjeta de amplificación, empecé a dibujar el esquema electrónico basado en este amplificador y me dí cuenta que es prácticamente igual al amplificador Spain Sp1500 ya tratado en este foro pero con algunas adiciones de algunas resistencias y la adición de un protector de sobrecargas en los transistores drivers. El PCB es compacto con sus transistores incluidos en e mismo circuito driver, siguiendo de esta manera la linea que siempre he mantenido.  Bueno no es nada innovador este aporte, fue un diseño que hice el año pasado pero que he decidido adjuntarselo a ustedes por si quieren construir algo sencillo y funcional. Bueno si más que decirles les dejo el PCB en wizard y el esquema y los componentes en un documento aparte gracias por su atención. att Moonwalker


----------



## moonwalker

hola yetrox aquí está las fotos del amplificador soundking. saludos


----------



## Delphos

Yetrox dijo:


> aldemarar pues he armado uno parecido, que se puede obtener 3200W a 1Ω, aquí lo comparto quizás alguien este interesado.
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18627.0;attach=63442;image
> 
> Comparad= TL071
> Inverter= CD4094
> Gate Deiver= IR2110
> 
> Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
> AWG= 16 a 18
> Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas
> 
> Bias de 12V
> 
> PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm
> 
> Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.
> 
> Link donde esta alojado el Amplificador>>http://www.un-sound.com/



Saludos amigo Yetrox , encontre por ahi otro diagrama muy similar al que tu armaste, con los transisitores a la salida del driver, solo que en lugar de utilizar los BD139 y BD140, estan utilizando los D44VH10 (NPN), y D45VH10 (PNP) , viendo su datasheet, dice que estos transistores son de alta frecuencia, o para usar en aplicaciones de alta velocidad de switcheo, que en este caso aplica para este clase D, la pregunta es: crees que sea conveniente substituir los bd139 y bd140 por estos transistores, yo pienso que no habria ningun problema, pero me gustaria conocer tu opinion
Adjunto datasheet de los transistores mencionados....

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola Señores Foreros.

Después de arriesgarme a diseñar un ampli de mayor potencia (>50W), vengo a compartirlo con ustedes porque sí funcionó 

Se trata de un ampli de 65W sobre 8 ohm y 116W sobre 4 ohm, aquí las características



			
				NI Multisim 12 dijo:
			
		

> THD:0.02%
> +/-33V
> 8/4 Ohm
> 930mVpp input
> 20Hz - 20KHz
> Clase AB
> Sin ajustes



Es un gran ampli, suena muy fuerte, es más, más fuerte que el LM3886 y funciona con la misma fuente. Me quito el sombrero ante mí mismo por haberme aventado a hacer un ampli de alta potencia y que no me haya explotado algo en la cara 

Miren una linda fotito del ampli cuando estaba probándolo, miento, cuando recién iba a limpiar el lado de las soldaduras.



Hermoso ampli, no es por presumir pero me gustó bastante, aunque lo quiero mejorar más. Hice un experimento y la THD en vez de bajar del 0.02% subió al 0.04% 

Bueno, les dejo el PDF listo para imprimir y su "datasheet" para que vean el circuito y más.

Salu2!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recuerdan mi ampli de 3-5W? Está _aquí_

Bueno, aquí está el PCB montado 

Ver el archivo adjunto 112519

Le puse unos capacitores de 10nF en serie con el capacitor de entrada y los bajos se vieron reducidos, pero a cambio de eso aumentaron los medios y altos, pero como usé unos mini bafles que están rellenos para los bajos, pues los bajos aún sobrevivían


----------



## crimson

¡Me gustan estos amplificadores con espejo de corriente! Hace un tiempo experimenté alguno:




No los cuelgo en el Foro porque son modificaciones al P3A de Rodd Elliot, 




pero definitivamente andan muy bien.
¡Felicitaciones! C


----------



## Sr. Domo

Comencé a usarlos porque veía que la THD nunca era tan baja en el Multisim si usaba la típica resistencia en el colector del transistor no inversor. Siempre estaba sobre el 0.1% de THD con esa resistencia. Una vez lo reemplacé por estos transitorcitos y como por arte de magia el Multisim me arrojaba resultados de menos del 0.04% de THD.

En los emisores del par diferencial no le muevo la resistencia, pues casi nunca tengo problemas, pero en un ampli case H y G de 12W que diseñé le puse fuente de corriente, espejo y transistor como multiplicador Vbe. Muy complejo para 12W (54 piezas)

Desde que ví buenos resultados con el espejo de corriente y desde que lo confirmé con el libro del señor Douglas Self, pues me quedé con ellos 

El espejo de corriente, la salida Sziklai y el querido Bootstrap no los cambio por nada!

Salu2!


----------



## victor6298

amigos saludos  me preguntaba si alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre este amplificador? se le agradeceria cualquier comentario referente a el


----------



## Fogonazo

victor6298 dijo:


> amigos saludos  me preguntaba si alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre este amplificador? se le agradeceria cualquier comentario referente a el



http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/pcb-by-maintainer/


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://matrix14freeamp.sourceforge.net/pcb-by-maintainer/


 muchas gracias fogo pero ahora surge una inquietud ; que es la siguiente: fijate el  pcb de 750w tiene como impulsores el 5200 y complementario pero las dos versión de 1000w tienen los tip41c y 42c no entiendo la lógica me dice que debería ser al contrario,porque con  el 5200 se pueden manejar corrientes y voltajes muy superiores al tip 41  y 42c


----------



## Delphos

Yetrox dijo:


> aldemarar pues he armado uno parecido, que se puede obtener 3200W a 1Ω, aquí lo comparto quizás alguien este interesado.
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18627.0;attach=63442;image
> 
> Comparad= TL071
> *Inverter= CD4094*
> Gate Deiver= IR2110
> 
> Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
> AWG= 16 a 18
> Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas
> 
> Bias de 12V
> 
> PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm
> 
> Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.
> 
> Link donde esta alojado el Amplificador>>http://www.un-sound.com/



Saludos amigo Yetrox , perdon por tanta pregunta, pero analizando el esquematico, contra el dato que tu aportas,,, en el esquematico indica que el inversor es el CD4049, y en el dato que tu nos das dice que es el CD4094, EL CD4049 los pines de alimentacion son: 1 y 8, mientras que en el CD4094, los pines de alimentacion son: 8 y 16, estoy un poco confundido....viendo el layout el pin 1 va al + del bias, mientras que el pin 8, va al negativo del bias, como que concuerda con el CD4049 , me podrias indicar si es correcto el dato? Grac ias y saludos.


----------



## Yetrox

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo Yetrox , perdon por tanta pregunta, pero analizando el esquematico, contra el dato que tu aportas,,, en el esquematico indica que el inversor es el CD4049, y en el dato que tu nos das dice que es el CD4094, EL CD4049 los pines de alimentacion son: 1 y 8, mientras que en el CD4094, los pines de alimentacion son: 8 y 16, estoy un poco confundido....viendo el layout el pin 1 va al + del bias, mientras que el pin 8, va al negativo del bias, como que concuerda con el CD4049 , me podrias indicar si es correcto el dato? Grac ias y saludos.


 


@Delphos Si es así como esta el diagrama con el inversor CD4049, eso se me paso y resulta que cuando fui a editar el dato, ya no dejaba editar el mensaje así que se quedo así y se me olvido mencionarlo el correcto es el 4049


----------



## palomo

victor6298 dijo:


> muchas gracias fogo pero ahora surge una inquietud ; que es la siguiente: fijate el  pcb de 750w tiene como impulsores el 5200 y complementario pero las dos versión de 1000w tienen los tip41c y 42c no entiendo la lógica me dice que debería ser al contrario,porque con  el 5200 se pueden manejar corrientes y voltajes muy superiores al tip 41  y 42c



Como le pregunto a fogo yo le iba a decir que se fijara que los drivers son diferentes,  y a mis escasos conocimientos le iba a explicar así que mejor espero al maestro fogo y leo lo que él le dice.

Saludos.


----------



## victor6298

palomo dijo:


> Como le pregunto a fogo yo le iba a decir que se fijara que los drivers son diferentes,  y a mis escasos conocimientos le iba a explicar así que mejor espero al maestro fogo y leo lo que él le dice.
> 
> Saludos.


compañero palomo le pido perdón si la manera como hice mi pregunta muy personalizada no fue mi intención dejarlo ni a ud ni ninguno otro fueras de la conversa,elk punto es que como fue fogo el que subio la info en cuestion se dirigio la pregunta a el ,  obviamente que la participacion en la actividad es de orden colectivo saludos


----------



## Yetrox

moonwalker dijo:


> hola colegas en esta ocasió quiero hacerles un pequeño aporte de un PCB que diseñé para un amplificador que me envió un cliente el cual estaba dañado. Se trata de un Soundking A602 de esos que tienen un mixer incorporado. Bjanado la tarjeta de amplificación, empecé a dibujar el esquema electrónico basado en este amplificador y me dí cuenta que es prácticamente igual al amplificador Spain Sp1500 ya tratado en este foro pero con algunas adiciones de algunas resistencias y la adición de un protector de sobrecargas en los transistores drivers. El PCB es compacto con sus transistores incluidos en e mismo circuito driver, siguiendo de esta manera la linea que siempre he mantenido. Bueno no es nada innovador este aporte, fue un diseño que hice el año pasado pero que he decidido adjuntarselo a ustedes por si quieren construir algo sencillo y funcional. Bueno si más que decirles les dejo el PCB en wizard y el esquema y los componentes en un documento aparte gracias por su atención. att Moonwalker


 
@moonwalker Bueno como había comentado anteriormente que iba a simularlo porque me pareció un buen diseño, pues aquí esta la simulación de este Soundking, le hice una buena calibración para que trabaje a toda maquina y con un THD relativamente menor, que por cierto es un buen amplificador Chino Potencia 270W THD 0.06% R Gain 47K, Potencia con R Gain 50K 306W THD 0.08% con fuente simétrica de ±70V a 8Amp, Offset de 27mV 

V= +/-70 Simétricos.
P = V2/ R
P = (35V x 35V)/4Ω
P = 306W 

V= +/-65 Simétricos.
P = V2/ R
P = (32.5V x 32.5V)/4Ω
P = 264W


----------



## Edu-D

Alguien a armado este modelo de amplificador estoy interesado en armarlo


----------



## Yetrox

Edu-D dijo:


> Alguien a armado este modelo de amplificador estoy interesado en armarlo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112690


 
Tiene buen diseño  habría que indagar mas sobre este diseño Phonic que según le ponen 400w a 8Ω cuando este mismo es de 400W pero a 4Ω, pero deberías consultar mejor aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/843796/ _ 
Me gusta mejor este....es un Clon del Crown (Phonic) LPS2500


----------



## Edu-D

Yetrox dijo:


> Tiene buen diseño  habría que indagar mas sobre este diseño que según le ponen 400w a 8Ω cuando este mismo es de 400W pero a 4Ω, pero deberías consultar mejor aquí_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/843796/ _
> Me gusta mejor este....es un Clon del Phonic
> 
> [URL]http://image.ohozaa.com/i/8af/vDDxFZ.jpg[/URL]


 
Gracias, aunque he visto este mismo pero trabaja con +-97 voltios en alta y en baja +-60 voltios y es de la Phonic 2000


----------



## Yetrox

Edu-D dijo:


> Gracias aunq he visto este mismo pero trabaja con +-97voltios en alta y en baja +-60voltios y es de la phonic 2000


 
Edu-D Habría que hacerle una buena simulación a ver que tal trabaja, porque si he visto ese Clon pero no en acción


----------



## tecbeml

Quetal ay les dejo este que me encontre es paresido al  Crown (Phonic) LPS2500


----------



## Yetrox

tecbeml dijo:


> Quetal ay les dejo este que me encontre es paresido al Crown (Phonic) LPS2500


 


@tecbeml Ese Duty es bueno y hasta venden los driver de 1200W, aunque es bueno me quedo con el clon recortado del LPS2500

Ver el archivo adjunto 112690


----------



## palomo

Ok, Ok, he seguido estos últimos post ya que me intereso armar por primera ves un amplificador tipo H, he visto uno que compartieron pero es una paioner al cual le adaptaron los inyectores haciéndolo tipo H,  como que no me convence ese driver no lo he probado, asi que vi _esto_  pero no le tome mucha importancia en su momento, asta el día de hoy que me entro la inquietud, bueno viendo, analizando y comparando ambos diagramas(aun no comparo todo) me topo con lo siguiente: 

En el post que puso fogonazo en el rail +HV van 2 resistencias en paralelo junto con un diodo que están conectados al transistor 2N5401 y del otro lado a los transistores conmutadores (IRFP) asta aquí todo bien segun diagrama y Layout. 

Peeeroooo me encuentro en este tema unos post mas atras Yetrox subio una diagrama que es igual aqui  y en el rail +HV la resistencia de 51Ω no esta en paralelo con la resistencia de 1k ni con el diodo, ademas que el diodo junto con la resistencia de 1K están a base del transistor 2N5401 en vez del emisor como esta en lo aportado por fogonazo.

Aparte de comparar el IRFP250 con el IRF260 este ultimo es de mayor prestaciones que el IRFP así que con un par del IRFP se compensa aquí no problem.

Asi que imagino que uno de los 2 tiene trampa, me toca analizar  como es la primera vez que voy a armar un bicho clase H no puedo decir a la primera cual es correcto, cuando queme algo ya les diré cual es el correcto  Naaaa no soy tan kamikase.
Si alguien ya lo armo comenten.


----------



## Fogonazo

No analicé el esquema.
Pero colocar una resistencia de *1KΩ* en paralelo con otra de *51Ω* no tiene sentido


----------



## Yetrox

palomo dijo:


> Ok, Ok, he seguido estos últimos post ya que me intereso armar por primera ves un amplificador tipo H, he visto uno que compartieron pero es una paioner al cual le adaptaron los inyectores haciéndolo tipo H,  como que no me convence ese driver no lo he probado, asi que vi _esto_ pero no le tome mucha importancia en su momento, asta el día de hoy que me entro la inquietud, bueno viendo, analizando y comparando ambos diagramas(aun no comparo todo) me topo con lo siguiente:
> 
> En el post que puso fogonazo en el rail +HV van 2 resistencias en paralelo junto con un diodo que están conectados al transistor 2N5401 y del otro lado a los transistores conmutadores (IRFP) asta aquí todo bien segun diagrama y Layout.
> 
> Peeeroooo me encuentro en este tema unos post mas atras Yetrox subio una diagrama que es igual aqui y en el rail +HV la resistencia de 51Ω no esta en paralelo con la resistencia de 1k ni con el diodo, ademas que el diodo junto con la resistencia de 1K están a base del transistor 2N5401 en vez del emisor como esta en lo aportado por fogonazo.
> 
> Aparte de comparar el IRFP250 con el IRF260 este ultimo es de mayor prestaciones que el IRFP así que con un par del IRFP se compensa aquí no problem.
> 
> Asi que imagino que uno de los 2 tiene trampa, me toca analizar  como es la primera vez que voy a armar un bicho clase H no puedo decir a la primera cual es correcto, cuando queme algo ya les diré cual es el correcto  Naaaa no soy tan kamikase.
> Si alguien ya lo armo comenten.


 
@palomo como todo diagrama o pcb que encuentras debes analizar, simular y probar porque la gran mayoría tiene errores, sean intencionales o despiste, al igual siempre hay que realizarles una buena calibración si es que deseas tener algo viable, respecto a lo que tu dices aquí dejo el que esta bien, es muy ilógico colocar una resistencia de 1K en paralelo de 51Ω, fíjate en la Rama (-) y te darás cuenta que el Diagrama que subió @Fogonazo no coincide el Rail con la Rama (+), quien los vaya a armar si tiene que fijarse muy bien si es viable o no realizarlo, es un simple error de diseño y si te fijas también el Layout esta igual, en uno armado ya no es ni el mismo pcb ni esta esa resistencia conectada así 

No hay necesidad de quemar nada como te comento primero lo primero una buena simulación ojala que sea con Multisim, si no va bien como esta...pues si tienes buenos conocimientos podrás corregir y calibrar a tu antojo.


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos compañero Subo el diagrama amplificador phonic XP2000
Ver el archivo adjunto Phonic XP-2000.pdf


----------



## Yetrox

Ya que tocan el Tema de los Phonic aquí dejo el XP-3000 y la consola amplificada 620.


----------



## juanyyy

hola, una pregunta, estuve viendo que en el diagrama del Phonic XP-3000 que subio Yetrox, en la etapa de potencia, hay como una parte amplificada por transistores y otra aparte amplificada por mosfet, alguno me sabria decir porque? gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor

Los mosfets no amplifican, son la etapa de suicheo de un típico amplificador clase G....


----------



## palomo

Lastima que en diagrama del Phonic XP-3000 al riel alto (+HV)  le borraron ciertos componentes, pero no importa con el otro diagrama se puede saber como van.


----------



## Ratmayor

palomo dijo:


> Lastima que en diagrama del Phonic XP-3000 al riel alto (+HV)  le borraron ciertos componentes


Es un error del PDF, los componentes son estos y en el siguiente orden:

1N4935
1KΩ
51Ω


----------



## nachoti

Yetrox dijo:


> Ya que tocan el Tema de los Phonic aquí dejo el XP-3000 y la consola amplificada 620.
> 
> 
> http://www.audiocity2u.com/images/catalog_images/1374118688.jpg
> 
> http://images.guitarcenter.com/products/optionLarge/Phonic/DV016_Jpg_Large_637570_front.jpg




Yo poseo el XP3000 de Phonic y doy fe de su excelente desempeño, ya llevo dos años con él y cero problemas trabajando todos los fines de semana y algo más.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Delphos

Yetrox dijo:


> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=18627.0;attach=63442;image
> 
> Comparad= TL071
> Inverter= CD4094
> Gate Deiver= IR2110
> 
> Toroidal 3.2cm diámetro externo x 1.1cm de ancho.
> AWG= 16 a 18
> Vueltas= 28 a 32 en mi caso solo le di 28 Vueltas
> 
> Bias de 12V
> 
> PCB escala real 6cm x 21.5cm
> 
> Fuente de alimentación de +/-80V a +/-90V DC según Mosfet a colocar.



Saludos amigo Yetrox , retomando el tema de este ampli clase D que hiciste favor de aportar, revisando el layout, encontré que en el layout. los 2 diodos que van a la salida, (los MUR160), uno va conectado entre tierra y el B++ y el otro va conectado entre la salida del ampli y el B--, revisando la foto que subiste del ampli que tu armaste, ahí se ve que conectaste los 2 diodos entre B+ y B-- ambos a la salida del ampli ,es correcta mi apreciación, o estoy equivocado 
Agardecere si me hicieras favor de apoyarme con la confirmación de  este dato.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## nuk

Delphos dijo:


> Saludos amigo Yetrox , retomando el tema de este ampli clase D que hiciste favor de aportar, revisando el layout, encontré que en el layout. los 2 diodos que van a la salida, (los MUR160), uno va conectado entre tierra y el B++ y el otro va conectado entre la salida del ampli y el B--, revisando la foto que subiste del ampli que tu armaste, ahí se ve que conectaste los 2 diodos entre B+ y B-- ambos a la salida del ampli ,es correcta mi apreciación, o estoy equivocado
> Agardecere si me hicieras favor de apoyarme con la confirmación de  este dato.
> Gracias y saludos



delphos no soy yetrox pero estas en lo correcto incluso en el tema de donde sale ese
circuito se habla de ese pequeño detalle

http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=18627.0



saludos!


----------



## palomo

Ok después de trabajar en este PCB que salio de mi inquietud de _este_ tema subo lo que es mi avance asta el día de hoy, aclaro aun no lo he montado ni creo montarlo  Naaaa no creo que me este tomando tantas molestias solo para corregir el PCB  

Aclaro le quite la protección por sobre-corriente y otra que tenia a la salida, luego la estudio y tratare de incorporarla mas adelante, dicen que muchos ojos en Internet ven mas que los míos así que si alguien ve un error agradezco que me avisen para corregirlo, el diagrama en el que me base fue el que subió Yetrox solo que este en los rieles tiene +-50Vcc y +-90Vcc, pero como en esto si soy algo kamikase y los transformadores que tengo ya rectificados me dan +-65Vcc y +-110Vcc no me queda otra mas que adaptarme a ese voltaje, haciendo matemáticas simples hice una pequeña variación,  nada del otro mundo asi que los transistores 2NXXXX con este voltaje quedan fuera de rango, lo mejor es ocupar los MPSA42 y 92 los cuales son idénticos pin a pin, en los conmutadores puse los IRFP250N aunque me esta revoloteando en la cabeza ocupar el IRFP4768Pbf asi solo ocupo uno en ves de 3, :estudiando: mejor veo sus gráficas y características completas y comparo no sea que estoy diciendo alguna barbaridad  

En la salida ocupo 6 2SC5200 y 6 2SA por rama en ves de 4 que marca el diagrama, esto debido al aumento de voltaje pero   si mi economía me lo permite mejor pongo los MJL21193 y 94 en ves de los 2SC5200 y voy a la segura no sea que me llegue algún hijo de chinito ya que con estos transistores no se sabe, así puedo hacer el PCB mas corto ya que con 4 quedaría perfecto.

Una ultima cosa, cuando habrán el archivo PDF bajenle el brillo a su monitor ya que en uno de ellos los colores que me da el programa no son muy discretos que digamos, en otro los componentes se pierden así que hice una foto en .bmp en el archivo RAR para que puedan ver su valor, esta semana que viene espero poder simular el diagrama (Siii   mala costumbre la mia de hacer primero el PCB y después simular ) 

Mas adelante les comento como va todo y si es posible que esta criatura pueda ver la luz.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros! 

Esta vez les comparto un circuito que salió a la luz hace más de un mes, se trata de un amplificador para nuestros audífonos, principalmente para los de "diadema" o los que usan los DJ. Para los demás tipos de audífonos, no lo recomiendo, quedé aturdido cuando lo probé con los audífonos de "chupón".

Funciona de 3 a 6V y entrega una potencia de 45mW a 32 ohm y unos 70mW con 16 ohm, según el multisim, tiene una THD del 0.027% a 32 ohm y 0.029% a 16 ohm.

La idea de hacer uno es porque hay muchos dispositivos con una potencia despreciable, con este ampli se refuerza bastante! 

Dejo adjunto el PCB, mide 1"x2" con 2 amplis y un regulador de 5V si no lo necesitan portátil. Para que sea portátil, omitan la parte del regulador.

Salu2!!

P.D.: Esperen el ampli de audífonos clase G


----------



## moonwalker

hola colegas en esta oportunidad les traigo un amplificador que tomé de un tutorial de origen danés. El amplificador no lo conocía no sé si algunos lo conocen pero el documento el cual esta totalmente en inglés explicaba de manera profesional como hacer algunos cálculos matematicos para algunas resistencias al amplificador y fue por eso que me animé a hacerle un PCB el cual realicé ya hace más de un año pero hasta ahora se los adjunto para que le echen un vistazo. traduje al español  lo que me pareció lo más importante y se los adjunto en documeto de word. Contiene el cálculo del valor de la resistencia que polariza las bases de los transistores del  circuito de protección de sobrecorriente y el cáculo de los valores de las resistencias limitadoras para los diodos zeners que regulan el voltaje de alimentación para la etapa del amplificador operacional. Pienso que esto es importante para algunos colegas que se inicien en este mundo con amplificadores clase AB y bueno más que decirles ahí les dejo el PCB, un pequeño documento y el plano electrónico más la ubicación de componentes. Gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Divagando por Internet, me topé con estas piezas históricas:
















(Y este es el más raro )














​


----------



## CHUWAKA

epa eso nunca lo vi ((K252 40K)) sera algo como un trimpot? alguien que sepa asi aprendemos todos...gracias


----------



## Yetrox

jose circuit dijo:


> epa eso nunca lo vi ((K252 40K)) sera algo como un trimpot? alguien que sepa asi aprendemos todos...gracias


 


jose circuit Es un viejo NTC thermistor 
el K252 es su referenciahttp://www.elemon.com.ar/Media/catalogos/Semiconductores/Termistores%20NTC.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo usa para reducir la potencia si se calienta mucho  

Mas o menos el mismo que usaba el Siemens setentoso , pero éste lo usaba para el Biass : Siemens_50W.pdf


----------



## angelp4492

Quien copio a quien, o son los dos el mismo diseñador?


----------



## Ratmayor

Comparten la misma topología, pero tienen ligeras diferencias, son distintos diseñadores, pero al parecer, el segundo es más viejo...


----------



## Yetrox

angelp4492 dijo:


> Quien copio a quien, o son los dos el mismo diseñador?
> 
> [URL]http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/24/mini_140724063921574516.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL]http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/07/24/mini_140724064012538210.jpg[/URL]


 


@angelp4492 El segundo diagrama en si aparece como KOŃCÓWKA MOCY HOLTON 400, el Original es el de Anthony Holton, aparece como Koncowka Mocy porque esta en Polaco que traduce amplificador Mosfet, aparte de ello es un buen amplificador, el caso es que en Polonia se vende mucho este amplificador y las ganancias no van precisamente a Holton, el diagrama polaco viene con la placa del amplificador de referencia para su debido armado.


----------



## angelp4492

Yetrox, tienes toda la razón aquí encontre el amplificador con la referencia AL13

http://www.fratu.pl/irek/?holton400-(al13),46


----------



## The Rookie

Hclass
warm regards
The Rookie


----------



## Ratmayor

The Rookie dijo:


> Hclass
> warm regards
> The Rookie


Tiene más cara de clase G


----------



## Tacatomon

¡Madre de la piedad!, ¡30 Transistores!.






That's a big NOPE!


----------



## Ratmayor

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola, es la primera vez que veo un clase H con una sola fuente....
> Que opine alguno que tenga algo de experiencia en el tema.


Ese amplificador *NO* es ni Clase G ni H, recordé que por ahí vi que Fogonazo posteó un amplificador AB con transistores en serie, como ese, los colocaban así porque en la época en que lo diseñaron no había transistores que soportara la tensión de la fuente. En este caso aparentemente aplicaron la misma técnica, considerando que lo están alimentando con ±180V


----------



## Yetrox

Ese amplificador no solo es una mala configuración esta mal fusionado, fijaos bien que es prácticamente el TR-7007A clase AB symmetrical, lo amputaron y se lo tiraron bien feo metiéndole configuraciones inestables, y mas que veo 2 driver en serie para que soporte mas corriente no es muy viable, donde falle uno vuela la maquina es decir, si esos driver fallan los impulsores se queman en un espabilar.

Lastima como dañaron el diseñito de Megatech, muy cierto @Ratmayor con transistores en serie soporta mas voltaje pero que desastres hacían en esos tiempos.

Para no hacer mucho Offtopic aquí dejo un pequeño D de 25w a 500w...












El diagrama para que sea mas grande aquí: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-M_JrEG6cJ6Y/UU53rsac-DI/AAAAAAAAATs/PEnCXW3HIHI/s1600/IRS2092S.jpg


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola compañeros del audio world por fin me llego la placas que ordene hace unas semanas atras decidi ir por el AX-14 ya que es mas simple de hacer en el sentido de componentes la calidad de la placa pienso que es muy buena no me costo tanto dinero ya que ordene pocas placas solo para mi uso personal para disfrutar la instalacion, es basicamente el mismo circuito exepto que le añadi un zobel de 4.7 ohm con un capacitor a tierra de 47nF lo del la bobina se me paso pero hasta que no lo pruebe no puedo decir si lo nesesita o no para manter estable el amplificador y evitar osilaciones  o inestabilidad, estoy contento porque he mejorado un poco ya muchas cosas me estan saliendo mas o menos como las planeo no es perfecto pero en eso estamos aprendiendo  

 tan pronto haga el test y vea que todo esta bien despues de ajustar el bias bien les informare  si todo esta bien con mucho gusto dejo los files aqui, ayer ordene las piesas que me faltaban gracias a Dios tenia ya algunas guardadas de otros proyectos pienso que me deje llevar por estilos antiguos de layout que simpre me han gustado como los famos "Quads amplifiers" el estilo de layout es impresionante bueno aqui les dejo algunas fotos de el PCB nuevo y espero todo me salga bien si Dios lo permite 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Solo queria aclarar de que las placas yo me tome mi tiempo he hise una vercion paresida a la de el original AX-14 pero quise hacerlo con un poquito de mas opciones ejemplo tener la opcion de transistores de encapsulado TO-3 o transistores  NJW3281G que el encapsulado es TO-3P, en cuanto lo del AX-14 no es nada nuevo la primera ves que lo vi fue hace 3 años atras y se me quedo con la mania de tratarlo  "manias de latino" 

en cuanto a simulacion de multisim 13 pienso digo no soy un experto en la materia pero responde muy bien la distorcion harmonica es de  0.008% saliendo aproximadamente unos 135W a 8 ohms to a  woofer que es mas que sufisiente para una sala o un cuarto, en cuando a 135W es funcion normal no llegando al "cliping" teniendo la señal sinoidal limpia sin distorcion pero con el tiempo que llevo practicando he llegado a la conclucion de que uno solo usa un 10% a 15% del volumen en un amplificador quizas menos el esquematico se puede tambien modificar y añadir mas pares NPN y PNP y aumentar la potensia a mas watts pero ya eso seria mas tarde por ahora quiero ver como responde en cuanto a sonido.

 La fuente de poder "power supply" es de mas o menos +40V -0- -40V a +56V -0- -56V maximo *"no mas" *con un toroidal de 200VA a 300VA bregara bien yo tengo uno de 330VA que es el que siempre uso en mis otros proyectos 330VA 35V -0- 35V AC me da mas o menos 54V DC despues de la recificacion y filtracion.

 El bias de acuerdo al señor Miles se ajusta leyendo voltage de caida a unos de los resistores de potencia 0.33 watts leyendo de 15mV a 25mV 1_5mV da 45mA _y _25mV da 75mA_ eso le dicen en Ingles "standby current" algunas personas les gusta mantener el bias alto para tener diferentes resultado en cuanto a  sonido "run hot or run cold" ya eso son otros 5 centavos no quiero confundirlos 

    Hablando del "offset" muchas personas del foro han reportado tener de -2mV hasta 5mV DC offset que no esta nada mal pienso yo, este bueno aqui le dejos algunas imagenes de gente que lo han armado y resultado del simulador multisim 13 bueno lo que falta es esperar por la piesas que ordene para asi empesar el ensamblaje buen dia muchachos 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy bueno che ! 

Girá los transistores de salida 180º hacia la izquierda 

Ver el archivo adjunto 115214


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Esa esta buena ya  lo visualise  si acaso ordeno mas lo hago de esa manera lo que pasa es que trato de mantener el tamaño del PCB lo mas pequeno posible eso baja el costo bastante 

bueno en lo que espero por piesas voy a ver como queda rotando a 180 grados pienso que puedo quitarle unos milimetros mas 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## victor6298

amigos  alguien tendra la serigrafia del evens 400 creo que el nombre es cx 400 me refiero a este el punto es que los componentes no se pueden ver muy bien


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

victor6298 dijo:


> amigos  alguien tendra la serigrafia del evens 400 creo que el nombre es cx 400 me refiero a este el punto es que los componentes no se pueden ver muy bien



amigo se ve perfectamente saludos


----------



## luis beltran

saludos amigos del foro.

he venido siguiendo este foro por algún tiempo, tiempo en el cual he desarrollado algunos proyectos mostrados aquí, por los que les estoy agradecido a todos ustedes. veo que algunos de ustedes utilizan en sus diseños el Sprint layout 6. quisiera pedirles si podrían decirme como lo consiguieron, (mi intensión es comprar el programa no piratear) digo esto porque no quisiera que se malinterpretaran mis palabras. he ido a su pagina oficial pero no se como pedirlo. espero no estar infringiendo alguna norma del foro. gracias

Luis beltran


----------



## Fogonazo

luis beltran dijo:


> saludos amigos del foro.
> 
> he venido siguiendo este foro por algún tiempo, tiempo en el cual he desarrollado algunos proyectos mostrados aquí, por los que les estoy agradecido a todos ustedes. veo que algunos de ustedes utilizan en sus diseños el Sprint layout 6. quisiera pedirles si podrían decirme como lo consiguieron, (mi intensión es comprar el programa no piratear) digo esto porque no quisiera que se malinterpretaran mis palabras. he ido a su pagina oficial pero no se como pedirlo. espero no estar infringiendo alguna norma del foro. gracias
> 
> Luis beltran



Mira en la pagina del Fabricante:

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html

_____________________________________




victor6298 dijo:


> amigos  alguien tendra la serigrafia del evens 400 creo que el nombre es cx 400 me refiero a este el punto es que los componentes no se pueden ver muy bien



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/851735/


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Ya! por fin tengo el AX-14T trabajando, bueno este tube unos pequeños problemas de mi parte para serles sincero primero yo me arriesque a ensenderlo sin una bombillla de protection pero como pense de que no hiba a ver problemas pues salieron los problemas, ok dejenme esplicarles los PCB que ordene la soldadura mask estaba saliendo un poquito atraves de los agujeros del PCB del tornillo de unos de los power transistors so para hacerles una pequeña historia pues cuando me di cuenta de que estaba sonando mal y no tenia potensia lo primero que me vino a la mente fue,_ "hay un error en el PCB"_, para serles sincero no, pues lo deje estaba bien triste y a la noche me dio con chequear cortes de disipador a transistor asegurandome de que no hay cortes, pues me pare en el transistor de potensia PNP y note de que de colector a emisor tenia casi corte 0.001 me dije a Dios cara! pues lo prime que hise fue soltar el tornillo y cuando medi el transistor entonces me dio lectura correcta so lo que hise fue volver a la micas classicas pero no era eso el PCB tiene particulas de estaño en el agujero del transistor de TO-3 so el collector que es voltage -43V de alguna manera estaba haciendo corte con el heat sink lo que hice fue insular la parte de abajo del disipador con tape de emascarar y cuando lo ensendi hay Dios mio que chevere eso se escucha lindo pero todavia no habia ajustado el bias correctamente so lo que hice fue me tome mi tiempo y le di 25mV leyendo voltage de caida a unos de los 0.33Ω 5W pero desidi mejor ajustarlo a 15mV espero 20 minutos en lo que se estable la temperatura y re-ajustarlo a mas o menos 45mA de standby current porque no tengo un disipador apropiado pero todo muy bien tenia un poco de _hiss y hum_ pero lo resolvi puse un cable a star GND y quedo bien silensioso aqui estan las fotos 

En cuanto a sonido my bueno  estaba escuchando algo de Bachata y Jazz guitarra clasica muy inpresionante el sonido  no tengo bocinas de alta calidad pero note la diferencia muy buen tono agudos y bajos.

 voy a montar la otra placa hoy con calma y ya tengo visto un disipador que vi en EBay me llamo la atencion


----------



## djwash

Con una mecha/broca (con la mano) un poco mas grande que el agujero que tiene estaño podrias comer un poquito de ambos en el PCB para evitar el corto y problemas a futuro, con que comas 0.5mm ya es suficiente.

Seria como un fresado, te dejo una imagen para que te des una idea.


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hello audioword 

 La segunda placa ya esta terminada me tome mi tiempo en poner componente por componente poco a poco asegurandome de que sean los correctos con calmita , este nesesito conseguir un disipador apropiado ya que el que ven en la foto es solo temporero tengo visto uno y creo que le bregara bien, como dije en otros post voy a compartir la data de Sprint Layout 6 la voy a dejar aqui para el que quiera darle provecho y lo disfruten primero la voy a revisar que todo este bien despues la voy a dejar aqui despues de este post mas tarde, el siguiente projecto sera el protector de parlantes que he estado trabajando hace unas semanas lo mas seguro ya lo han visto anteriormente de la revista Elektor del 1995 me llamo la atencion ya que trabaja de la misma fuente de poder del amplificador y tiene detector de DC y temperatura
ya lo he simulado en multism 13 pero hasta que no lo test it_ en solido_ no puedo predecir que funcionara :estudiando:bueno este voy a revisar el layout a ver que todo este bien quizas hoy o mañana deje el file aqui para que lo usen lo pueden modificar si quieren pero no es nesesario si quieren mas potencia les recomiendo el B500 que tambien lo tengo en Sprint Layout 6  ok que pasen un buen dia 

nota: 
 en este esquematic C7 dice 33pF pero le tengo 47pF, de lo que yo vi para inisiar la placa C7 debe empesar con 330pF para estabilisara en lo que se ajusta el bias luego se puede usar 33pF o 47pF 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

Bueno por aquí dejo algo de DETEX AUDIO, alguna persona me decía que si tenia, sabia de algún diagrama o PCB de un buen amplifier Detex:


----------



## Ratmayor

Yetrox, de casualidad tendrás el esquemático de ese Detex? Lo busqué y San Google solo me mostró fotos y videos del amplificador ya terminado...


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hello audioword

 No quiero salierme del tema :estudiando: pero tengo muchos projectos guardados desde hace mucho tiempo hoy basicamente tome un layout del compañero Willy que el dejo o mejor dicho aporto su layout del amplificador de 1000W "de acuerdo a ellos" i hoy termine de pasarlo a mi programa de Sprint Layout 6 este bueno es una *mostricidad* pero tenia ganas mas tarde a fin de este año probarlo el PCB mide 270 mm x 75 mm requiere una fuente de poder muy grande el puso 110V DC de acuerdo al señor Miles el diseñador original, aqui les dejo el esquematico e imagen del PCB layout por favor no lo intenten si no han armado amplificadores de gran potensia, 110VDC es my peligroso solo les queria enseñarles este layout esta es solo una parte del proyecto falta el power supply PCB y  el  input display tambien protector de parlantes


para ser claro le doy el credito totalmente a Willy B. Cerna   el fue el que hiso todos los demas layouts que ven aqui yo solo reviso y copio para uso personal 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## nuk

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yetrox, de casualidad tendrás el esquemático de ese Detex? Lo busqué y San Google solo me mostró fotos y videos del amplificador ya terminado...




yo en un momento realice el esquemático en el splan7... pero no lo logro encontrar  
pero ese amplificador es básicamente este, sin la protección con el 555.
Ver el archivo adjunto 90634

aquí esta un poco mas explicito 

y ellos tiene un tema donde hay mas formas de hacer clases D ... _como para experimentar !_

saludos !


----------



## crimson

Para los que quieran un amplificadorcito simple y fácil de hacer, económico y aguantador.





En el .pdf está la placa en espejo para plancha.
Saludos C


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros quisiera emprender un nuevo camino con los clase d ya que nunca he tenido experiencia alguna con ellos y por lo que he leido en varios post tienen mejor eficiencia que cualquier clase ab . cual me recomendarian para empezar y que pautas hay que tener en cuanta para su buen funcionamiento?gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> yo en un momento realice el esquemático en el splan7... pero no lo logro encontrar
> pero ese amplificador es básicamente este, sin la protección con el 555.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90634
> 
> aquí esta un poco mas explicito
> 
> y ellos tiene un tema donde hay mas formas de hacer clases D ... _como para experimentar !_
> 
> saludos !


Gracias por la info, tenía curiosidad sobre ese amplificador, pensé que era clockeado  pero acabo de detallar que es UCD y a esos les tengo alergia , por el momento estoy trabajando en un Class D clockeado, que a penas tenga unos centavos para comprar el toner de la impresora a ver si logré hacer un amplificador o un incendio 



dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos, compañeros quisiera emprender un nuevo camino con los clase d ya que nunca he tenido experiencia alguna con ellos y por lo que he leido en varios post tienen mejor eficiencia que cualquier clase ab . cual me recomendarian para empezar y que pautas hay que tener en cuanta para su buen funcionamiento?gracias.


Yo te recomendaría comenzar con los más pequeños que están posteados a lo largo del foro, el Switching de 200W con solo 2 mosfets es ideal para principiantes...


----------



## nuk

Ratmayor dijo:


> Gracias por la info, tenía curiosidad sobre ese amplificador, pensé que era *clockeado*  pero acabo de detallar que es UCD y a esos les tengo alergia , por el momento estoy trabajando en un Class D* clockeado*, que a penas tenga unos centavos para comprar el toner de la impresora a ver si logré hacer un amplificador o un incendio



no se por que cuando dices clockeado me recuerda a este con el 555 



nunca lo probé, pero por buscar el link original encontré este con micro
_me robaron la idea  aunque yo lo quería hacer half-bridge_

saludos!


----------



## Yetrox

Ratmayor dijo:


> Yetrox, de casualidad tendrás el esquemático de ese Detex? Lo busqué y San Google solo me mostró fotos y videos del amplificador ya terminado...


 


@Ratmayor Pues si se me hacia raro que preguntaras el diagrama de ese UCD tan comun, porque no lo hay, pero hay muchos similares a este como el de un Foro Brasileño que habla mucho de estos amplifiers aquí un Clase D Clock:


Para ver la imagen tamaño mas grande aquí: http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/108/amplificadordepotnciacl.jpg


----------



## Ratmayor

Pero este que presentas no es UCD, es clockeado, esos se me hacen mucho más estables. Ya con este diagrama resolví una duda que tenía y efectivamente usa level-shift para que el PWM pueda comunicarse con el driver


----------



## Yetrox

Bueno dejo un pequeño material del IRS2092 y algunos módulos así complementando la información y entendimiento realizado en el mensaje _#*2297*_, con su respectivo PCB en SMD.


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos compañeros, aqui les traigo un diagrama de la placa amplificadora de una caja activa china muy conocida lo copie de la placa original. Cualquier comentario bienvenido sea.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117241&stc=1&d=1410292615


----------



## angelp4492

Dejo un amplificador clase A un poco más eleborado.


----------



## Edu-D

Saludos, comparto otro diagrama pero ahora con operacional.


----------



## crimson

Esta es la versión de 4 transistores de salida del amplificador presentado una página atrás. Para uso bruto, recomendado, estable 100% térmicamente. Veamos el esquemático:



Y la disposición de componentes en la plaqueta:


En el .pdf está la placa en espejo para plancha.
Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas de nuevo aquí en esta grandiosa comunidad para adjuntarles el PCB de un amplificador con marca LEN-PROCON cuyo plano electrónico obtuve de una página que me recomendó un amigo. Dándole el vistazo al esquemático, me di cuenta que era prácticamente el mismo amplificador SPAIN modelo SP1000 cuyo plano ya un compañero de aquí del foro había posteado y al que yo también había hecho su respectivo PCB. Bueno aprovechando un tiempo libre, y a diferencia del anterior que postee en el foro (spain sp1000) hice un nuevo PCB para este amplificador LEN-PROCON, totalmente estéreo, compacto con circuito driver, transistores de salida, circuito de detección DC y AC en la misma placa, siempre siguiendo el fiel estilo de PCB . El segundo PCB contendrá la fuente de poder principal más fuentes secundarias, 24 voltios para el circuito de protección, +/-15 voltios para el operacional, además del filtro RL y red de Zobel. La tercera placa contiene el amplificador operacional para la señal de entrada de audio antes de ingresar al amplificador. 
El amplificador no requiere de ajuste de corriente de reposo (Bias) pero sí parece un poco crítico un componente dentro de esta sección: un termistor NTC de 50K. Éste debe ubicarse lo más cercano posible hacia el disipador de calor donde están los transistores de salida montados. El termistor fue cableado por encima del PCB y continuado por las pistas inferiores. El amplificador sí requiere de ajuste de OFFSET, que se consigue al ajustar la resistencia variable de 500 ohmios. Ya fogonazo explicó acerca de esto en su tutorial de puesta en marcha de amplificadores de potencia. Los transistores drivers aparecen como TIP41C y TIP42C sin embargo éstos deberían ser cambiados por MJE15033 y MJE15032 por seguridad colocados en un pequeño disipador de calor. 
el sistema de protección original de este amplificador posee un integrado de detección DC TA7317P, sin embargo, en mis país, la obtención del mismo es una tarea crucial por lo que opté por el circuito de protección posteado por el paisano Ratmayor con detector DC y AC (no incluí protección contra sobrecorriente).
Chicos, quien tenga desconfianza de construir este amplificador, les doy garantía de que es completamente funcional, y tanto en mi país Venezuela como en Colombia, he visto y escuchado estos amplificadores de Spain y me gusta mucho su rendimiento y buen sonido. Espero que le guste y aproveche. Att moonwalker

EDIT: entre el 2 y 3 del operacional va un condensador de 10 picos y entre el pin 1 y pin 2 uno de 100 picos. La entrada es balanceada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Archivos convertidos.


----------



## Yarol

Buenas. Primero que todo les quiero dar un saludo desde Venezuela y felicitarlos por este foro maravilloso.

He estado ojeando el foro y veo que hay muy buena variedad de amplificadores y de una ves pensé que ustedes me pueden ayudar.

Tengo un bajo marca kicker l5 de 15" 1500 watts 750 rms, y siempre he tenido el anhelo de construirle un amplificador sólo para ese bajo, Lo tengo instalado en un cajón ventilado para spl siguiendo al pie de la letra las medidas que kicker recomienda en su manual, así como también las medidas del puerto de ventilación, inclusive respete las medidas y el tipo de madera a utilizar, todo eso para poder obtener su mayor rendimiento. He hay donde necesito de su ayuda y de su experiencia para que me recomienden el mejor amplificador que yo pueda construir para ese bajo. El amplificador lo conectaría al toma de 120v ya tengo la persona que me va a construir el transformador, imagino que debe ser un amplificador clase D. Adjunto el manual del bajo para que puedan observar sus características y así puedan darle una idea de que amplificador podría armar.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## mario17farias

Hola Crimson, me interesan mucho los 2 amplificadores que publicaste en este hilo, tengo entendido que la segunda version de 4 transistores esta basado en el mismo diseño, mi consulta es, cual de estos dos te a gustado mas? me explico: si optara por armarme el de 2 transistores, digamos 2 canales, tendría unos 180w de potencia rms, con esa potencia ya podría hacer bastante ruido afuera es así? y si optara por el de 4 transistores, cual sería la ventaja? por lo que lei son solo 10w de diferencia, pero creo que la cosa no pasa por ahi, podrías ayudarme? Saludos.....


----------



## crimson

Hola mario17farís, hola nasa, si te referís a éste:
Ver el archivo adjunto 117751
son exactamente iguales, lo único es que la versión de dos transistores es para carga mínima de 8 ohm, y la versión de 4 transistores se banca sin problemas una carga de 4 ohm.Con una tensión de +/- 42V (con un transformador de 30+30VAC) dá perfectamente la potencia especificada. El sonido es bueno, si lo vas a usar para pasar música o con micrófonos va muy bien, ahora, si lo querés para algo HI FI se queda un poco corto, te conviene armarte el Ampeg.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973
Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie

pequeño amplificador clase AB 32 pares de salida


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/264611-diy-power-amplifier.html


----------



## The Rookie

BX AMP DISEÑO PROBADO publicará PCB también
Un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## The Rookie

Niza amplificador para construir probarlo

Etapa piloto muy poco calentamiento de mje15032 33 sólo tratar 2 partido 4 transistores de entrada ganancia HFE


----------



## carlosalbertosurace

mando este circuito para ver que opinan de el y si pueden hacerles alguna mejora
las caracteristicas son (medidas con osciloscopio y generador de señales reales)

respuesta en frecuencia

1 hz  a  60 khz  con onda cuadrada sin deformacion alguna
potencia de salida  
135w a 8 ohms
 el buffer de entrada (caracteristicas)
1hz a 800 khz cuadrada/ senoidal / triangular sin deformacion
mando este pdf para que lo vean y si les interesa le mando el archivo de proteus
atte
carlos


----------



## topan

TK-H1800
my design


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente Sres. Foreros! 

Recuerdan mi _ampli de 65W_ que publiqué hace no mucho?

Bueno, es el primer "integrante" de mi serie "DomatroniX" que hasta la fecha ya tiene como 30 parientes 

En fin, este nuevo ampli es uno de sus tantos parientes del de 65W, este ampli ofrece 44W y pues como me gusta tener cierto orden en mis diseños, este tiene como referencia el código CMD96663 y lo llamo "el torturador de bafles", pues me desconó una bocina de 40W cuando no lo tenia ni al 50% de su capacidad el ampli, afortunadamente sigue viva la bocina 

Ahora, las especificaciones técnicas:

Alimentación +/-45V 2.5A
Impedancia de salida: 6 ohm
Sensibilidad: 1Vpp
Potencia de salida: 44W @ 6 ohm
Frecuencia: 20Hz - 20KHz
THD: 0.01% @ 44W @ 20Hz - 20KHz

Edit: Tiene el "pop" de encendido muy reducido, en mi caso lo tengo sin protección contra el "pop" de encendido.  
Y al apagarlo igual, el "pop" de apagado es mínimo.

Ahora. Este ampli me dejó completamente impresionado, el anterior créanme, se queda corto en calidad de sonido, uno queda ensordecido por la altísima potencia que tiene para ser de "44W".

Lo había diseñado hace un rato, pero lo tuve que armar en una noche porque tenía que estar sonando al día siguiente. Funcionó a la primera y pues los bafles los puse en donde iba mi estéreo (Q.E.P.D.) y a todo volumen pareciera que los bafles iban a destruirse!

Eso sí, en el anterior ampli de 65W que publiqué, los medios se calentaban, con este no. 

Otra cosa, los transistores finales pueden ser los clásicos TIP35C/36C o los 2SC5200/A1943 o en mi caso, le puse unos FJA4210/4310 que son unos transistores de Fairchild no muy conocidos por aquí, pero funcionan 

En fin, les dejo adjunto el "datasheet" del ampli y el PDF para imprimir, el datasheet es el CMD96663D.PDF y el otro es el PCB para imprimir 

Ahora, una fotito de mi montaje terminado, bueno, le falta un gabinete decente, ahora está "encuerado" 



Espero les guste mi nuevo ampli, este es el primero que no pasó por el "control de calidad" antes de usarlo definitivamente, pues al día siguiente estuvo TODO el día, desde las 7 am hasta las 4 am del día siguiente! y todo "very well". Haciendo cuentas, lo tuve en funcionamiento continuo y a más de su 70% de capacidad unas 19 horas!

Bueno, les dejo mi ampli con la única condición:

En caso de que alguien se le ocurriera comercializarlo o compartirlo, nada mas les pido que NO se apropien de él, mantengan su código de identificación (CMD96663) y mi firma (DMCR® Electronics) y por su puesto, su serie a la que pertenece (DomatroniX). De ahí en fuera pueden hacerle lo que quieran 

Salu2!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En teoría  con 45 V de fuente , podrias llegar a picos de 40 Vp 

40 Vp / ²√2 = 28,3 Vrms

P = V² / R = 800 V² / 6 Ω = *133 Watts* 

En cuanto a la resistencia de emisor , algunos sostienen que deben colocarse dos dónde vos las pusiste (cómo resistencias de emisor *del transistor de salida*) , pero además deberían colocarse dos más en los colectores , ya que los conjuntos Q6 / Q8 y Q7 / Q9 forman un nuevo transistor "sziklai darlington" , dónde el nuevo emisor ahora es el colector .

Tengo que buscar y analizar un poco, un amplificador bastante viejo en el que usaban resistencias de emisor de 1 Ω , con díodos en paralelo para que no cayera tánta potencia ahí 

Muy lindo che !


----------



## Sr. Domo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En teoría  con 45 V de fuente , podrias llegar a picos de 40 Vp
> 
> 40 Vp / ²√2 = 28,3 Vrms
> 
> P = V² / R = 800 V² / 6 Ω = 133 Watts
> 
> En cuanto a la resistencia de emisor , algunos sostienen que deben colocarse dos dónde vos las pusiste (cómo resistencias de emisor *del transistor de salida*) , pero además deberían colocarse dos más en los colectores , ya que los conjuntos Q6 / Q8 y Q7 / Q9 forman un nuevo transistor "sziklai darlington" , dónde el nuevo emisor ahora es el colector .
> 
> Tengo que buscar y analizar un poco, un amplificador bastante viejo en el que usaban resistencias de emisor de 1 Ω , con díodos en paralelo para que no cayera tánta potencia ahí
> 
> Muy lindo che !



En sí, este diseño, y con los +/-45V le puedes sacar más de 100W, pero lo hice para que entregara 44W porque no tengo unos buenos bafles que se soporten los 100W  Y también porque mi trafo de 33V que usaba lo perdí y me dejaron uno de 45V.

Le coloqué las resistencias en los emisores porque en los colectores noté que la THD variaba, por ejemplo: si estaba en 0.001, después "saltaba" hasta 0.006 y así, o sea que no era una medición algo confiable.

Con las resistencias en emisores se elimina este problema.

Salu2! 

Y ahora viendo, si con "44W" como suena, ahora unos 100W!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale un valor estimado a Rbias


----------



## Sr. Domo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale un valor estimado a Rbias



Lee el "datasheet", el recomendado es de 150 ohm 

Salu2!


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, como se han portado bien en los últimos 4mS, se han ganado un RatAmp "Exquisito"





Se trata en un amplificador basado en un Pioneer A-35 Elite, pero con algunos esteroides agregados por mi, gracias a los consejos de Fogonazo y DOSMETROS, y con un resultado tan excelente que casi lo llamo *"Mi precioso"* 




Ahora sin más preámbulos:



​
*Características*
*Alimentación*
±42V / 3A
*Potencia*
80W RMS @ 8Ω
100W RMS @ 4Ω
*THD*
0,0015% 1Khz / 0.01% 20Khz (Medido con analizador Leader)
*Rango*
6Hz ~ 80Khz
*Damping Factor*
120


----------



## Sr. Domo

sea tramposo! nada más amplificadores desde cero! 

Está "weno" el ampli


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te quedó Gollumísimo  !


----------



## Ratmayor

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> sea tramposo! nada más amplificadores desde cero!


Ya que insistes... 

Este lo diseñé *desde cero*, basado en el driver LME49811

​
*Características*
*Alimentación*
±55V / 5A
*Potencia*
100W RMS @ 8Ω
120W RMS @ 4Ω
*THD*
0,001% 1Khz
*Rango*
5Hz ~ 120Khz
*Damping Factor*
400



P.D.: Olvidé mencionar que incluye fuente de poder, protección de parlantes y protección contra cortos-cicuitos y sobrecargas


----------



## osk_rin

Yo lo arme,  solo sin la proteccion y doy fe que funciona


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya que insistes...
> 
> Este lo diseñé *desde cero*, basado en el driver LME49811
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121774​
> *Características*
> *Alimentación*
> ±55V / 5A
> *Potencia*
> 100W RMS @ 8Ω
> 120W RMS @ 4Ω
> *THD*
> 0,001% 1Khz
> *Rango*
> 5Hz ~ 120Khz
> *Damping Factor*
> 140
> 
> 
> 
> P.D.: Olvidé mencionar que incluye fuente de poder, protección de parlantes y protección contra cortos-cicuitos y sobrecargas



Muy bonito, lástima que yo solo uso MPSA92/42. Chispate.


----------



## Tavo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ahora sin más preámbulos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121773
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121770​
> *Características*
> *Alimentación*
> ±42V / 3A
> *Potencia*
> 80W RMS @ 8Ω
> 100W RMS @ 4Ω
> *THD*
> 0,0015% 1Khz / 0.01% 20Khz (Medido con analizador Leader)
> *Rango*
> 6Hz ~ 80Khz
> *Damping Factor*
> 120



Alimentado a +/- 42 Vdc y sólo da 100W en 4 ohms?  Has hecho bien las cuentas? 

No sé, pero desde mi gran ignorancia, los números no cierran.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> Alimentado a +/- 42 Vdc y sólo da 100W en 4 ohms?  Has hecho bien las cuentas?
> 
> No sé, pero desde mi gran ignorancia, los números no cierran.



A mi me dan bastante coincidentes

42Vcc - 6Vcc (Caídas varias de tensión: junturas, polarizaciones y resistencias) = *36Vcc*

36/√2 = *25,5V* 

W = (25,5)²/8Ω = *81,5W*


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi me dan bastante coincidentes
> 
> 42Vcc - 6Vcc (Caídas varias de tensión: junturas, polarizaciones y resistencias) = *36Vcc*
> 
> 36/√2 = *25,5V*
> 
> W = (25,5)²/8Ω = *81,5W*



Yo no cuestioné la potencia que daba en 8 ohms, sino la que daba en 4 ohms. 

Y efectivamente creo que algo anda mal por ahí. Tomando tus mismos números:

W = (25,5)²/*4 Ω* = *162,56 W* contra 100W, según dice RatM. 

A eso me refería.

Siendo realistas, creería que da 80W en 8Ω y 150W en 4Ω. Más o menos, esa relación se cumple en la mayoría (por no decir todos) de los amplificadores clase AB. En 8 ohms la potencia nominal es "X", y reduciendo a la mitad la impedancia de carga, se agrega un 80% más de potencia (nunca llega a ser exactamente el doble).

PD: Veo la edición en mi mensaje anterior. Disculpas Fogo, es que como tenemos cierta confianza con don RatM, lo "gasto" así, es divertido.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> Yo no cuestioné la potencia que daba en 8 ohms, sino la que daba en 4 ohms.
> 
> Y efectivamente creo que algo anda mal por ahí. Tomando tus mismos números:
> 
> W = (25,5)²/*4 Ω* = *162,56 W* contra 100W, según dice RatM.
> 
> A eso me refería.




Que matemáticamente pueda llegar a 160W no significa que lo puedan hacer los transistores de salida.


----------



## foro666

Respecto al "precioso" de ratmayor. Veo por la disposicion de los componentes que es este otro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index165.html

Se ha cambiado el operacional,del opa1662 al lme4792.

Mi siguiente proyecto (ya en marcha) es el ampeg de Crimson, pero siempre busco algo similar a este tuyo: potencia adecuada, tamaño contenido, calidad excelente.

Te voy a preguntar dos dudas. Para Ratamayor o quien quiera contestar.

- Siempre había oido que no era muy adecuado poner transistores polarizados en la entrada. Aunque si he visto otros como este. Para 2uf, que tambien hay de poliester ¿es mejor poliester o no importa?
- Mi otra duda es, si tienes otra versión con componentes más habituales en el extinto mercado de los componentes electronicos.

Mis mejores resultados, en el multisim, para circuitos compactos, los ha dado el ampeg de Crimson y el sc840 de silicom.

¿Me podriais recomendar alguno de excelente calidad? A esta potencia, o menos.

Este de Ratamayor ya lo tengo incluido.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.



Otro que tengo en la liste es el Sziklay 40W de Crimson.


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ya que insistes...
> 
> Este lo diseñé *desde cero*, basado en el driver LME49811



Revisa la parte de rectificación, el bridge está viendo a los transistores antes que los condensadores. A mi sentido Audiofilo no gusta.


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> W = (25,5)²/*4 Ω* = *162,56 W* contra 100W, según dice RatM.


Cuando logres sacarle 160W a un transistor que solo disipa 130W habrás encontrado el secreto de MaravillasAudio 



foro666 dijo:


> Respecto al "precioso" de ratmayor. Veo por la disposicion de los componentes que es este otro.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index165.html
> 
> Se ha cambiado el operacional,del opa1662 al lme4792.


Síp, de hecho es el mismo, solo que en vez de SMD usé DIP para que fuese más fácil de armar...


foro666 dijo:


> - Siempre había oido que no era muy adecuado poner transistores polarizados en la entrada. Aunque si he visto otros como este. Para 2uf, que tambien hay de poliester ¿es mejor poliester o no importa?


Transistores polarizados? Supongo que querrás decir capacitores polarizados... La verdad es que la tensión en ese punto es tan baja y tan rápida que no afecta en nada el capacitor que está ahí solo para evitar que ruidos u oscilaciones lleguen a los drivers, sin embargo puedes probar con cerámicos, poliester, electrolíticos y verás que el resultado es el mismo.



foro666 dijo:


> - Mi otra duda es, si tienes otra versión con componentes más habituales en el extinto mercado de los componentes electronicos.


De ser así ya no sería mi precioso, sino un amplificador común y corriente 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Revisa la parte de rectificación, el bridge está viendo a los transistores antes que los condensadores. A mi sentido Audiofilo no gusta.


Feliz? ¬¬'


----------



## CHUWAKA

Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando logres sacarle 160W a un transistor que solo disipa 130W habrás encontrado el secreto de MaravillasAudio


  .. jjajajajaa maravillasaudio el otro dia lo vi en youtube jaja todavia sigue parese...jaja un personaje te felicito rat


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias por sus comentarios y sus "Me guta". En vista de que la gente anda muy quejosa, aquí una versión del LME sin fuente, sin protector, pequeña y totalmente aburrida U.U

​
Al menos me dejaron conservar el encanto de sus características


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Gracias por sus comentarios y sus "Me guta". En vista de que la gente anda muy quejosa, aquí una versión del LME sin fuente, sin protector, pequeña y totalmente aburrida U.U
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 121886​
> Al menos me dejaron conservar el encanto de sus características



El LME es mas caro que todo el impreso armado. Aparte no lo consigo, mejor hazlo discreto. 







No te creas, quedó excelente. Muchos de por acá, prefieren montar la PSU aparte... ya sabes, a uno que le sobran Condensadores-Pisapapeles. 

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola encontre este diagrama de sound stream y me lo comparto con ud creo que con algunas modificaciones podria salir andado(modificacion de crimson para remplasar esos tip) aaa y tambien chequeen la parte de la fuente (smps creo) nunca la vi asi medio rara para mi bueno amigos saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola Sres. Foreros 

Les comparto nuevamente otro ampli. Este ampli, no destaca por su alta potencia, es de 3W a 4 ohm, pero sí por su bajo calentamiento, muy buena calidad de sonido a mi parecer y su voltaje de alimentación que es de 12V 

Este es uno de esos amplis que están "bien hechos", o al menos de una calidad aceptable, ofrece los 3W "bien hechos" con una THD del 0.013% según Multisim, pues no tengo el instrumental necesario para medir el THD real.

Esta vez les dejo la imagen que use para hacer su "datasheet":



En la imagen están las características principales 

Este ampli lo diseñé porque probé un ampli de 12V encontrado en google pero sonaba "very horrible", así que mejor decidí diseñar este. Tiene buena calidad de sonido, bajo calentamiento, bajo crossover y otras cosas más.

También, decidí diseñarlo precisamente para compartirlos y ya para que dejen los 10W horribles del TDA2003 

Debido a su bajo calentamiento, a 8 ohm ni es necesario un disipador, pero sí a 4 ohm, pero uno pequeño.

Con R8 podremos ajustar la corriente en reposo, aunque yo lo probé primero con R8=4.7 ohm y no había crossover por ningún lado, pero depende los transistores que usen y eso, pues mejor usen una R de 10 ohm.

Una pequeña gráfica que realicé en base a los resultados que me arrojó el multisim 



Ahora, les dejo adjunto su datasheet y el PDF con el PCB listo para imprimir 

Espero les guste 

Salu2!


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

Hola.
Ya esta ensamblado el amplificador. Pero al probarlo no amplifica nada  todo parece estar bien lo el único detalle es que las pistas quedaron al reves.

Por eso los transistores los coloque invertidos. Listo amigos el amplificador esta bien sale a la primera.

Mi error era simple el bajo tenia un cable suelto jejejeej.. gracias por el aporte. Los bias están en 0.9 en las bases de los mje15032 y 33 . Hare la prueba para ver como suena y les comento


----------



## Fogonazo

Alexander Castellanos dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Ya esta ensamblado el amplificador, Pero al probarlo no amplifica nada  todo parece estar bien lo el único detalle es que las pistas quedaron alreves. Por eso los transistores los coloque invertidos.  Listo amigos el amplificador esta bien sale ala primera. Mi error era simple el bajo tenia un cable suelto jejejeej.. gracias por el aporte. Las bias están en 0.9 en las bases de los mje15032 y 33 . Hare la prueba para ver como suena y les comento






¿ Cual fue el amplificador que armaste ?


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/itsalive_1.jpg​
> ¿ Cual fue el amplificador que armaste ?



Este_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/973620/ _.Pero con +-85 y en vez de usar los 2sc5200 use los 2sc5949 y su complemento.


----------



## The Rookie

Amplificador BX es muy bueno a la etapa piloto DIY es pequeña y mje15032 33 menos calentamiento
buena suerte en su construcción


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos compañeros del aprovechando que estamos en plena fiestas navideñas,quiero compartirles este pequeño amplificador,el cual YA esta probado con diferentes voltajes(+-37v,+-42v y +-53v dc). Les garantizo que aunque seve simple,es prometedor . Lo único que les recomiendo,es que vean muy bien las pistas,por que lo realice lo mas pequeño posible y algunas de estas pistas quedaron muy cerca , saludos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos  aquí esta el esquemático 
Ver el archivo adjunto 122300


----------



## crimson

Y una simuladita no viene mal:

Saludos C


----------



## angelp4492

Amplificador de 1978. Parece muy bien currado (si estaba ya posteado borrarlo).


----------



## crazysound

crimson dijo:


> Y una simuladita no viene mal:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122311
> Saludos C



Muy bien crimson! 

Podrías postear el archivo multisim?

Gracias..


----------



## crimson

(Con el permiso de Fogo)






Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> (Con el permiso de Fogo). . . .
> Saludos C




! Con todo gusto ¡


----------



## jhonrafael23

Hola compañeros
Expongo acá este amplificador sacado del modelo pioneer sa-9500II similar al amplificador de 200w stereo ver. 2.0 de construya su videorockola.com. Quiero saber que piensan del mismo ya que quiero construirlo. Sus aportes bienvenidos sean. Gracias

El archivo .zip es el de multisim


----------



## The Rookie

ESQUEMA 600 vatios clase ab

https://mega.co.nz/#!TJQ3HaRa!_QodRWwnFx6tpgE2anW8Q5eEPqC2VExKXKllIwz8zuM


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a toda la comunidad, les comento que retome el proyecto del amigo yetrox el modulo irs 3200 lo alimente con un trafo de 55 voltios simetricos AC y utilice mosfet irfp 4232 porque no consegui lo que especificaba el diagrama, utilice como inductor de salida una bobina de un amplificador clase d de auto y me dispuse alimentarlo con una bombilla en serie con el transformador, todo bien, cero voltios en la salida, conecte el bajo inyecte audio y bien sonando a bajo volumen para ir chequeando, de repente el audio se cortaba, revice y me consigo que la fuente del bias caia a 7v, toque el transistor y calentaba mucho, procedi a cambiar el transistor y el disipador y resuelto el problema, vollvi a encerder y perefecto sonando bien a mitad de volumen de repente el inductor emanaba humo, pense que el alambre era muy chico de calibre y procedi a enrollarlo con un calibre mas grueso, volvi a encender y sonando a mitad de volumen calienta bastante el inductor como el transistor de la fuente del bias, mi pregunta es la siguiente es normal este calentamiento? o tengo que corregir alguna otra cosa que se me haiga escapado les dejo unas fotos del proyecto


----------



## The Rookie

El calentamiento es debido a la selección errónea de núcleo uso MATERIAL 2 NÚCLEO T157-2 o
Sendust NÚCLEO núcleo gris que utiliza no es para DCLASS: Cry:


----------



## pedro yamarte

hola the rookie el nucleo es de un amplificador clase D de auto y era utilizado a 1 ohmio de salida ese mismo nucleo lo he usado en el amplifdicador ucd de ejtagle y no he tenido problema alguno


----------



## The Rookie

1 Use 12 voltios adaptador smps 2 amperios para aux alimentación de 12 voltios
2 utilizar resistencias de 10k para todos los MOSFETs de puerta a fuente


----------



## alcidesruben

Hola compañeros.

Un pequeño aporte a ver si que opinan de este amplificador


----------



## foro666

Hola  @alcidesruben.

       Si quieres más información sobre dicho amplificdor, busca    Holton AL - 13

       Tengo pendiente de realizar el Holton Al - 35, ya presentado en el foro y del que creo tendre buenas sensaciones.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## The Rookie

aquí QSC1800 trabajo esquemático


----------



## luis beltran

Saludos:
yo puedo dar fe de ese amplificador QSC 1800 muy bueno, pero a quienes lo construyan deben colocarle buenos filtros en la fuente de salida, se los digo por experiencia. no puedo mostrarles fotos porque después de construirlo lo vendí.


----------



## The Rookie

pcb conductor encontró en la red

pdf pcb 2kw ab class amplifier


----------



## The Rookie

Hello
      greetings YAMAHA HD class EEE engine working after many failures testing in trial stages

   warm regards
   The Rookie


			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Saludos, este es un Yahama HD de motor Clase EEE funcionando luego de muchas fallas haciendo pruebas con las etapas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales...
> The Rookie (El novato)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2onAUUCHGM&feature=youtu.be

*Spanish please....*


----------



## vedmitraa

Somebody got my files and posted here, but schematic he posted is not correct , here is corect schematic.and other files.

*In Spanish please*




> Alguien publicó mis archivos, pero el esquema que publicó no es correcto.
> Aquí está esquema correcto y otros archivos


----------



## angelp4492

Hola, como este amplificador me gustó decidí modificarlo un poco más y de paso hacer algunos experimentos. A ver que pasa.

He diseñado el amplificador para los Mosfet 2sk1058/2sj162, pero el problema esque estos cuestan bastante dinero.
El 2sk1058 en Futurlec sale bien de precio $1,10.
http://www.futurlec.com/cgi-bin/search/search.cgi
No así el 2sj162 que cuesta $7,90


Así que he diseñado el amplificador para poder trabaja en clase AB y en clase Quasicomplememtario.

.-Para trabajar en clase AB simplemento no soldamos los componentes RBIN,RCIN,REIN,DINV y el transistor TINV, y realizamos el puente JVIN

.-Para trabajar en Quasycomplementario con mosfet 2sk1058, soldamos los componentes anteriores y no realizamos el puente JVIN.

Ahora bien, en el post hay mucha gente les gusta los IRFP240/IRFP9240. también realize una adpatación con el Vbe incluido.

Además le he añadido la protección del amplificador Thoman e.800, y un detector de clip que no se donde lo miré.

Por el momento he realizado el pcb. A ver si hay suerte y funciona.

Cualquier fallo que vean comenten . Gracias.


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos en esta ocasión les quiero adjuntar un sencillo pero muy sencillo amplificador para aplicaciones domésticas de baja potencia, tal vez 40 watts por canal. Es un circuito  completamente basado en un amplificador sansui modelo au3900 el cual estuve reparando para un cliente, y al que le obtuve el plano esquemático de su circuitería. Le realicé un pcb compacto estéreo y quise adjuntárselos acá en el foro. El amplificador originalmente opera con una fuente de poder de +/-35vdc  sin embargo se podría ensayar con niveles un poco más elevados. Por mi lado, poseo muchos transformadores pequeños con tensiones que rectifican a ese nivel de voltaje por lo que me pareció útil ensayar con un amplificador de este tipo para aplicaciones sencillas y económicas de baja potencia y voltaje.
Les dejo el diseño en POWER point. El documento en point se encuentra el plano esquemático del amplificador, la ubicación de componentes y el diseño en artwork para que sea usado para el método de la plancha; ya éste último se encuentra a escala. Algo muy importante es que el amplificador tiene su control de bias para que éste sea ajustado propiamente y según el manual original no hay filtro en serie RL en la salida hacia parlantes.  Cualquier duda o sugerencia, háganmela saber. Saludos att moonwalker.


----------



## J2C

.


Lo adjunto como pdf por que tiempo atrás yo no podía abrir los pptx.

Aclaro que *puede no estar a escala* debido a que tengo la pagina configurada como A4 (210mm x 297mm).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gogleando encontré éste circuito alemán que espero os sea útil. No lo he construido ni recuerdo dónde lo bajé, realizando tareas de "limpieza" en mi PC he encontrado el PDF y deseo compartirlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Esto me recuerda que tenía esto guardado por allí...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126332​



*3* diferenciales , a Fogo  guta


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> *3* diferenciales , a Fogo  guta


Porque? Aunque personalmente me dio flojera si quiera pensar en diseñarle el PCB


----------



## mrmay

buenos compañeros comparto estos pcb 

saludos
Mr may


----------



## The Rookie

https://anistardi.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/blameless-1200-top1.png

Amplificador de alta calidad

https://anistardi.files.wordpress.co...s-1200-sch.png


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.somshow.com.br/projeto1.html


----------



## mrmay

buenas tardes compañeros les dejo un esquema que me regalo un amigo, lo estoy simulando pero no he podido hacerlo funcionar correctamente 
le adjunto pdf y archivo en proteus para que lo miren y comenten donde esta el error 

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Sr. Domo

mrmay dijo:


> buenas tardes compañeros les dejo un esquema que me regalo un amigo, lo estoy simulando pero no he podido hacerlo funcionar correctamente
> le adjunto pdf y archivo en proteus para que lo miren y comenten donde esta el error
> 
> gracias por su tiempo



No tengo el proteus pero hay unas cuantas cositas que como que no me agradan mucho:

1. Pares diferenciales sin polarización o... Yo diría que R1 va _del otro lado_ del capacitor de entrada para que se polarizen los diferenciales.

2. Red de realimentación. Se me hace medio rara esa red de realimentación 

3. Drivers. Yo se los cambiaría por unos más robustos, hasta usaría de drivers un par 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.

Ahora, porqué no funciona correctamente? qué problema se presenta a la hora de simularlo?


----------



## crazysound

mrmay dijo:


> buenas tardes compañeros les dejo un esquema que me regalo un amigo, lo estoy simulando pero no he podido hacerlo funcionar correctamente
> le adjunto pdf y archivo en proteus para que lo miren y comenten donde esta el error
> 
> gracias por su tiempo



Hola mrmay, fijate R28 es de 22k.   Cuando le ponés carga funciona mal. Tenés que eliminar esas de 22k.

De donde sacaste ese esquema..??

Saludos..


----------



## pandacba

En el diseño original cambiando la resistencia ente las bases por dos diodos mejora mucho y la distorción caia a 5% sobre 8ohms
Ese sistema de manejar el transistor superior con el iferior es muy utilzados en los amplificadores de vertical de los TV's, y es el responsable de tan alta distorción


----------



## crimson

Les presento el último (hasta ahora) de la serie de Amplificadores Sin Pretensiones. Este modelito tira cómodo 100W, es super estable térmicamente y no oscila en ningún momento.

Veamos el circuito, que está en línea con la serie ASP que vengo trabajando hace rato, aquí con salida Darlington con 4 transistores y limitador óptico incorporado:

Vemos aquí la disposición de componentes:

En el .pdf está la placa en espejo para plancha. Veamos un detalle de los diodos sensores de temperatura:

Los que están cerca de los TIPs van "pegados" a éstos con grasa siliconada, y el de salida va "pegado" también con grasa al disipador de los transistores de salida, ésto mantiene la realimentación térmica, si calientan los transistores baja la corriente de reposo.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Les presento el último (hasta ahora) de la serie de Amplificadores Sin Pretensiones. Este modelito tira cómodo 100W, es super estable térmicamente y no oscila en ningún momento.



¿ Posee protección contra maestras de primaria ?


----------



## crimson

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Posee protección contra maestras de primaria ?



Hola Fogo, éste en particular es para un cumbiero, "El Flaco Alfajía DJ", hasta ahora todas las que le armé han soportado los tratos más crueles, por eso el limitador y los BC's 327/337 para limitar disipaciones exageradas. Yo le tengo fe...
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973

crimson dijo:


> Hola Fogo, éste en particular es para un cumbiero, "El Flaco Alfajía DJ", hasta ahora todas las que le armé han soportado los tratos más crueles, por eso el limitador y los BC's 327/337 para limitar disipaciones exageradas. Yo le tengo fe...
> Saludos C



Con + - 50 Vcc y esos 4 transistores de salida le podés extraer hasta 200 W sobre 4 ohmios, tranquilamente, siempre que se lo refrigere convenientemente.

Muy robusto se lo vé.

Una pregunta: ¿No es demasiada ganancia en lazo cerrado unas 101 veces o 40 dB?. Como generalmente uno ve valores entre 20 a 26 dB para diseños parecidos...

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

Buena idea con el acople


----------



## crimson

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿No es demasiada ganancia en lazo cerrado unas 101 veces o 40 dB?. Como generalmente uno ve valores entre 20 a 26 dB para diseños parecidos...



Hola diegomj1973, esa relación de ganancias compensa la pérdida que ocasiona el limitador óptico y una especie de mezclador de entradas pasivo que le puse. En las primeras pruebas la resistencia de realimentación de 100 ohm la elevé hasta 560 ohm, pero quedaba demasiado duro, calculo que sin el mezclador pasivo de entrada, con 220 ohm iría bien, calculamos, para 1,23V rms son 1,8V pico, restando la pérdida por el limitador andaríamos en 0,9Vpico, x 45 veces de ganancia : 40,5V pico, donde comienza a limitar, así cumplimos con el estándar de +4dBu 
Saludos C


----------



## mrmay

buenas noches compañeros 
gracias por su tiempo y por sus comentarios, Domonation Corporation,crazysound gracias a sus respuestas pude hacer funcionar la simulación.

hice todos los cambios que me indicaron los compañeros y ajustando el preset de bias pude obtener una onda mas limpia y llegando a un recorte a los 86 v hay una caida de tencion de 4 v 
adjunto simulacion en proteus y pdf para que miren y me cuenten a*_v*er si ya con esto esta ok


----------



## Yetrox

Hola compañeros aqui les comparto algunos diagrams, algunos compañeros me decian que desean clonar buenos amplifiers Chinos, un par de estos los clone hace mucho pero tiempo y trabajan muy bien.

El primero un compañero me pidio el favor que agregara el Spirit VA600.







Link para ampliarlo http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2011-07/11070416374439.jpg






Link para ampliarlo http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2011-11/11111114521230.jpg






Link para ampliarlo http://99278.com/img/2012/20121109110754240.jpg






Link para ampliarlo http://99278.com/img/2012/20121109110755245.jpg






Link para ampliarlo http://www.go-gddq.com/upload/2011-11/11111114333821.jpg






Link para ampliarlo http://99278.com/img/2012/20121109110751228.jpg






Link para ampliarlo 
http://www.neieo.com/d/file/jiadian/yinxiang/2009-05-13/b1c4a47c9ae796f120d9a98ca8557e3f.jpg

Espero que les sea de utilidad, y tengan en cuenta como para todos los amplifiers de  la internet, nesecitan su buena simulación,   calibración o ajustes.

Si tienen interés por alguno o algunos, pueden hacer un tema de este mismo o mismos para tratarlo mas a fondo, sin que interfiera con este tema que solo es para diagrams.

Amplificadores de Diseño Chino.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola colegas. Bueno les presento un amplificador el cual yo había  posteado al foro ya hace tiempo. Elegí este porque me era familiar por la gran similitud que tiene con el SPAIN 1500; es un clon que tomé tras dibujar el diagrama de una consola soundking modelo AE102 y al cual también construí un PCB compacto y los subí al foro en el post # de este mismo tema. Una manera también de ir llevando a la realidad la construcción física de los amplificadores que he adjuntado al foro en PCBs y demostrar la funcionalidad real de los mismos para que los quienes se inicien en la construcción de amplificadores no tengan dudas y no vacilen en animarse a  armarlo. 
Este amplificador ya tiene la corriente de reposo  preajustada. Suena muy bien, lo probé para sistema en Medios y suena chévere, sonido limpio y claro. También lo probé con dos subwoofers y respondió excelente. La versión que construí y ven en la foto tiene transistores de salidas agregados, así lo quería el cliente como también obvié el protector de sobrecorrientes pero es el mismo PCB ya adjuntado aquí en el foro. No está de más decirles colocarles un disipador pequeño a los drivers y atornillar el transistor de manejo de Bías al disipador principal. El amplificador lo probé durante 3 horas con calentamiento normal y con buen rendimiento. Bueno colegas, sin  más que decirles espero que les sea de su agrado y se animen a armarlo. Att moonwalker



disculpen chicos, el post donde se encuentra el PCB de este amplificador es el 2117 de este mismo tema. saludos


----------



## Yetrox

Lo busque en el foro y al parecer no esta completo

Bueno aqui lo dejo que luego de ciertos cambios y ajustes, la denominaron la Zener en Colombia, pero en si este amplifier es el DX Amp o Zener China.






















Para mas información visitar nuestra web:

http://www.haodiy.net/a/jishuwenzhang/houjiDIY/2012/0921/1705_all.html


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos intentaron paso QSC con Hclass unidad maestra
un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Ratmayor

Don Yetrox, asté que es poeta y en el aire las compone... En su colección no tendrá algún amplificador de entrada FET?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Yetrox, asté que es poeta y en el aire las compone... En su colección no tendrá algún amplificador de entrada FET?



¿ Te complace un All MOSFET ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Entrada FET *! Cascode ¡*


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> Entrada FET *! Cascode ¡*


Emozo! Aunque yo alimentaría los pares diferenciales de forma independiente con fuentes de corriente constante...


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## Ratmayor

Eso es un Sansui, será un AU-617?


----------



## mari0mto

buenas a los foristas de nuevo por los conocimientos, soluciones y aportes. yo quiero aportar otro diagrama de 200w a 4 ohmios y si alguien lo quiere armar, modificar etcetera  aqui lo tiene de nuevo gracias.

p.d. en el de la imagen lo tengo funcionando a 100w*2


----------



## Yetrox

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Yetrox, asté que es poeta y en el aire las compone... En su colección no tendrá algún amplificador de entrada FET?



Hola don Rat el M8  600W que subio Fogo, complementando la información y origen,  es excelente se lo recomiendo también...








http://nxtmarket.info/item/5170693267


----------



## Ratmayor

Yo había visto uno de origen chino que usaba un sólo par diferencial FET, pero se me extravió y no lo volví a encontrar...

Edit: Ya lo encontré  y algunos otros más...






(Este no lo pude encontrar con mayor resolución )​


----------



## crazysound

mari0mto dijo:


> buenas a los foristas de nuevo por los conocimientos, soluciones y aportes. yo quiero aportar otro diagrama de 200w a 4 ohmios y si alguien lo quiere armar, modificar etcetera  aqui lo tiene de nuevo gracias.
> 
> p.d. en el de la imagen lo tengo funcionando a 100w*2


Hola mari0mto, me parece que hay un error en el esquema. Fijate Q2 y Q6, deberían estar conectados de la misma forma. Para mí el que está mal es Q2, tiene cambiado el colector y el emisor..

Saludos..


----------



## mari0mto

hola, crazysound puede parecer que esta mal pero la simulación si que va y en el objeto real tambien funciona, la verdad cuando saque el esquematico yo pense que tambien estaba mal, aqui dejo la simulacion


----------



## Ratmayor

Livewire no es mi favorito para simular audio, pero en definitiva, el Q2 está invertido...


----------



## angelp4492

mari0mto dijo:


> hola, crazysound puede parecer que esta mal pero la simulación si que va y en el objeto real tambien funciona, la verdad cuando saque el esquematico yo pense que tambien estaba mal, aqui dejo la simulacion



Pues parece que funciona con el transistor al revés, ahora con un TDH mucho mayor que bien puesto. Esta configuración es la de la JBL 6230-60


----------



## Ratmayor

El simulador podrá decir que es cool conectar un transistor al revés, pero todos sabemos que pasa si metemos tensión positiva por el colector de un PNP...


----------



## mari0mto

aqui dejo el diagrama de la potencia, gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Algunos fabricantes hacen ese tipo de "bromas" para evitar que los clonen, en el simulador puede que aumente la distorsión conectando bien el transistor debido a la simetría del diseño, si los pares diferenciales no están bien polarizados, aparecen distorsiones de cruce por cero...


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver si así les gusta ?


----------



## mari0mto

señores mis disculpas por haberla liado, señor crazysound usted y ratmayor tenían razón con lo del transistor del revés, dicen que "rectificar es de sabios", no?, la cuestión es como a podido funcionar en el amplificador real que es el que adjunte, lo que si que he notado que con el transistor así se calienta algo cuando lo pongo a 4 ohmios y a un volumen medio bajo, de nuevo mis disculpas y gracias a todos. error de novato


----------



## Ratmayor

De que puede, puede, PERO, el PNP estaría entregando constantemente tensión sobre las base de los drivers, básicamente trabaja como una fuente de corriente constante, sin embargo, no es el deber ser, a largo plazo puede causar daños hacia el transistor invertido, el multiplicador VBE, el otro VAS o los drivers


----------



## Ratmayor

Que opinión les respecta este híbrido? Se ve muy simpático...


----------



## Fogonazo

Para quién buscaba un amplificador con entrada FET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para quién buscaba un amplificador con entrada FET http://sa.forosdeelectronica.net/avatar16298_40.gif
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129265
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129267​


----------



## gregoriorg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para quién buscaba un amplificador con entrada FET http://sa.forosdeelectronica.net/avatar16298_40.gif
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129265​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129267​


 Gracias fogonazo, el segundo se ve interesante, tendras las matriculas de los componentes que no se ve en el diagrama? Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola comunidad, nuevamente aquí estoy para adjuntarles  el PCB de un amplificador que había hecho para un amigo hace algún tiempo ya. Él intentó diseñar el PCB para este amplificador pero por la complejidad de la circuitería, el PCB final que obtuvo no fue de su mayor agrado por lo que él me dio el esquema electrónico para que lo diseñara yo. El amplificador está basado en el esquema de un Yorkville modelo SR300 cuyo PCB me pareció efectivamente algo complicado de realizar porque la conexión de circuitos según el esquema original del amplificador es bastante compleja.
El amplificador  posee su detección de CLIP, reóstato para el ajuste de bias. Detallando la conexión de los transistores de salida se observa que es algo inusual o poco convencional  por lo que se debe tener cuidado  Adjunto el diagrama electrónico, ubicación de componentes, y el diseño para la transferencia directa con el método de planchado. El diseño está a escala. Todo bajo el formato de Power Point. Sin más que decirles, cualquier sugerencia o duda háganla saber. Gracias por su atención.  Atte. Moonwalker


----------



## Fogonazo

gregoriorg dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo, el segundo se ve interesante, tendras las matriculas de los componentes que no se ve en el diagrama? Saludos.



Nop, no poseo mas información.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola foreros 

Les presento mi nuevo mini ampli que salió "de repente". Se trata de un ampli de 2.4W sobre 8 ohm pero con solo 5 transistores.

Se ha elegido el par diferencial como etapa de entrada para no tener una THD por las nubes (1%), el típico VAS con bootstrap y la etapa de salida con el BC37/327, capaz de manejar únicamente cargas de 8 ohm, con 4 ohm la potencia "aumenta" pero la THD más.

Es un proyecto muy simple y muy lindo, y también está bien para los aficionados principiantes porque sale barato, es fácil de armar y no requiere ningún ajuste y emplea fuente simple.  

A pesar de ser un ampli de 10 pesos  (los de 5 y 3 pesos son los de 3 y 4 transistores), tiene buen sonido, y tiene algo de bajos decentes!

Sin más, les dejo el datasheet y el PDF con PCB para imprimir y realizar con el método de la plancha.

P.D.: Si hay algún error, por favor avísenme para corregirlo.

Saluditos


----------



## The Rookie

Potencia de salida es: 80/160/280 Watts RMS at 8/4 and 2 ohmios impedancia, la distorsión es 0.004%/0.008% y 0.030%


----------



## victor6298

The Rookie dijo:


> Potencia de salida es: 80/160/280 Watts RMS at 8/4 and 2 ohmios impedancia, la distorsión es 0.004%/0.008% y 0.030%





si este no va en este subforo popr favor alguien mandelo donde va;;
 lo que pregunto es si alguien lo conoce ,o si lo monto,  el que sepa por favor comente pór que estoy inquietado a armarlo  tal cual esta mew refieero al cx2600


----------



## gregoriorg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, no poseo mas información.


 Ni hablar, gracias de todas maneras, hasta luego


----------



## angelp4492

victor6298 dijo:


> si este no va en este subforo popr favor alguien mandelo donde va;;
> lo que pregunto es si alguien lo conoce ,o si lo monto,  el que sepa por favor comente pór que estoy inquietado a armarlo  tal cual esta mew refieero al cx2600



Seguramente que funciona, lee el hilo original
http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=24731.15


----------



## crimson

Siguiendo con la línea de amplificadores simples y eficientes les presento éste que es el resumen de algo sencillo. eficiente y de buen sonido, apto para trabajo duro. Lleva a la salida dos MJ15015, pero la placa está preparada para usarlo con transistores onda TIP35 sin hacer conexiones extrañas, simplemente se insertan en la plaqueta. Incluye protector de sobrecorrientes y un limitador óptico, que nos permite trabajar por encima de +4dBu sin distorsión apreciable. Veamos el circuito:



Como ven, no es ningún misterio, es similar a los anteriores aquí presentados. En el .pdf está la placa lista para la plancha, les dejo la disposición de los componentes:



Y una foto de uno ya montado y funcionando en un sistema de retornos:



Edito un detalle: en la foto se ven los transistores del par diferencial "dados vuelta", esto es porque le puse dos BC558, porque no tenía los MPSA92. Funciona perfecto, pero hay que acordarse que el patillaje está "al revés".

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 130781
> 
> Siguiendo con la línea de amplificadores simples y eficientes les presento éste que es el resumen de algo sencillo. eficiente y de buen sonido, apto para trabajo duro. Lleva a la salida dos MJ15015, pero la placa está preparada para usarlo con transistores onda TIP35 sin hacer conexiones extrañas, simplemente se insertan en la plaqueta. Incluye protector de sobrecorrientes y un limitador óptico, que nos permite trabajar por encima de +4dBu sin distorsión apreciable. Veamos el circuito:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130784
> 
> Como ven, no es ningún misterio, es similar a los anteriores aquí presentados. En el .pdf está la placa lista para la plancha, les dejo la disposición de los componentes:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130783
> 
> Y una foto de uno ya montado y funcionando en un sistema de retornos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 130782
> 
> Edito un detalle: en la foto se ven los transistores del par diferencial "dados vuelta", esto es porque le puse dos BC558, porque no tenía los MPSA92. Funciona perfecto, pero hay que acordarse que el patillaje está "al revés".
> 
> Saludos C



¿ Deduzco bien si digo que ?: _"Desparramaste" los diodos de l VAS entre los driver´s y el disipador._


----------



## crimson

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Deduzco bien si digo que ?: _"Desparramaste" los diodos de l VAS entre los driver´s y el disipador._



Satamente Don Fogo, fijate en el hermanito mayor:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1015506/ _

Incluso hay un comentario del Dr. Zoidberg referido a los amplificadores con salida Sziklai, en los que recomienda (citando al Dr. Self) sensar la corriente de reposo en los driver y no en los de salida, porque puede llegar a sobrecompensarse y bajar demasiado la corriente de reposo, dando lugar a distorsión por cruce. 
En este caso particular, no da ningún problema con la temperatura, incluso trabajando largo rato al mango. Es de destacar que trabaja con corrientes de reposo bajas, incluso así, pasándolo de repente de mucho volumen a poco no se nota distorsión apreciable. Otro cantar va a ser cuando termine mi medidor de distorsión armónica (falta poco). Ahí voy a venir con números exactos. 
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Satamente Don Fogo, fijate en el hermanito mayor:
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1015506/ _
> 
> Incluso hay un comentario del Dr. Zoidberg referido a los amplificadores con salida Sziklai, en los que recomienda (citando al Dr. Self) sensar la corriente de reposo en los driver y no en los de salida, porque puede llegar a sobrecompensarse y bajar demasiado la corriente de reposo, dando lugar a distorsión por cruce.
> En este caso particular, no da ningún problema con la temperatura, incluso trabajando largo rato al mango. Es de destacar que trabaja con corrientes de reposo bajas, incluso así, pasándolo de repente de mucho volumen a poco no se nota distorsión apreciable. Otro cantar va a ser cuando termine mi medidor de distorsión armónica (falta poco). Ahí voy a venir con números exactos.
> Saludos C




No le había prestado atención al detalle en esa otra imagen. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 128101​
Se me ocurre agregar otro LED al atenuador colocado en el Frente del equipo que le indique al humanoide que lo maneja que se le *"Está yendo la mano con el volumen"*


----------



## crimson

¡Eso ya está! Dentro de las fogo-singularidades espacio-temporales a las que nos tenés acostumbrados está ésta:



¡Esos dos agujeritos en la placa aportan la solución antes que la hayas pedido! Si querés poner un led de CLIP sólo hay que raspar la placa por debajo, ésto te permite poner en serie al led del limitador (led+ldr) un led común de CLIP en el frente del equipo. 

Saludos C


----------



## wattalex

Hola a todos, yyyy crimson tus amplis estan de lujo yo acabo de armar el que publicaste que trae 4 tip 35c y me quede sorpendido con el sonido ,entonses me imagino que te con limitador a de sonar de 10,oye una pregunta como ajusto el bias en el ampli que arme?? Yo deje el presed un poquito abajo de la mitad y ahi sono super bien y sin calentamiento, gracias por repartir tantos regalos jejeje y lo mejor por salir tan economicos,te felicito por tus proyectos, y gracias,saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## crimson

Gracias wattalex, me alegro que te haya sido útil. Son recreaciones de viejos circuitos de los '70s, antiguos amplificadores de la RCA con un vistazo más actual, probados y recontra probados por más de 40 años. Lo clásico no muere, je...
Con respecto a la corriente de reposo tenés dos alternativas: si lo usás a mucha potencia no más de 20mA y si lo usás hogareño con 40mA alcanza para eliminar la distorsión por cruce y se escucha perfecto aún a mínimo volumen. 
Cifras exactas de distorsión voy a aportar cuando termine mi medidor de THD.
Saludos C


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, comparto del libro de Rodolfo Bustos "Alta Fidelidad en el Hogar" el FAPESA tipo puente de 250W


----------



## cancerverus266

hola me gustaría saber su opinión respecto a este amplificador no recuerdo de donde lo baje lo encontré depurando archivos en mi pc.
me interesa por que puedo terminar con los darlington que tengo.


----------



## marianonardi

Hola, desde mi conocimiento basico lo veo muy similar a este otro: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagrama-amplificador-audison-ac300-41246/

Ahi se discutio bastante el tema


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola amigos 

 Aqui les dejo un diseño de amplifcador creado por el señor Pete "Ostripper" de la pagina de diyaudio.com que creo que es fantastico  yo he estado siguiendo el projecto de el
por bastante tiempo y el a creado mas de 12 targetas de drivers comparando diferentes topologias so de esas se hisieron las siguientes

1. slewmonter  que es la targeta de donde van a estar los transistore de potencia 2 pares 3 pares y 5 pares
2. *NAD-S-v1.2 IPS (CFA) - Based on the excellent "NX" with servo DC* 
3. Wolverine-V1.2 IPS (VFA) - "blameless" based with PPM ultra low distortion. "baja distorcion" 
4. CFA-X and "XH" 
5. Spookyamp (VFA) Based on the 2500$ Harmon kardon 990 receiver "basado en Harmo Kardon 900"
6. Symasui (VFA)
7. Kypton-C (CFA) 
8. Kypton -V (VFA) 
9. EYESEE (CFA) 
10. Kypton ND - (CFA) 

este es el link para que cargen toda la informacion todo esta aqui

https://mega.co.nz/#!zJM1QYYT!EGwh3iFpdVGUz6sVrwxWSositGWb9V8o4MEfM1mD4Pk



  Por ahora les voy a dejar el *NAD-S o NAD-H* que ya he simulado y tiene una buena salida con 5 pares de acuerdo a la simulacion puede dar con 1KHz 1Vp sine a 4 ohms 219W esto es sin ir al extremo por supuesto puede dar mucho mas con un preamplificador a 1.4Vp puede dar aproximadamente 420W = vatios.

  Este diseño puede trabajar tambien con fuentes mas bajas de 35V hasta 85V maximo la targeta "Slewmosnter5P"
tiene el ajuste de bias que viene siendo R106 500Ω para ajustar la corriente de reposo que tiene muchos nombres "standby current" 

Nota:

 En la targeta slewmoster hay un cable que va donde dice "NFB" va connectada a la targeta NAD-H se ve tambien
las letras "NFB" que quiere decir "negative feed back" muy inportante tambien de la parde de arriba de la targeta hay unas letras G2 = tierra 1 que va connectado a G2 como ven en la imagen de la PCB con cable azul 

 El link que le dejo tiene toda la data que se nesesita para este projecto tambien simulacion y esquematicos con fotos del projecto si usas Sprint layout 6 pues le dejo la data sprint para que lo use y lo estudien bien espero les guste este projecto  mas adelante dejare mas infromacion y un video para esplicarles un poco mejor.

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente.

Les presento un ampli de 20W sobre 4 ohm a +30V muy lindo 

Características:

1. 20W 4 ohm
2. 0.013%d a 20W @ 1KHz
3. Carga mínima 2 ohm
4. 20Hz - 20KHz

Como todos mis amplis, está probado y funciona  el PCB aún no lo termino de armar por falta de silicios de potencia. 

Este ampli está _weno_ para el no tan principiante (como muchos de mis otros amplis) ya que no requiere ajustes. Es barato, funcional y ofrece un sonido de buena calidad. 

Como siempre, les dejo el "Datasheet" y el PDF con los PCB para imprimir y hacer con el método de la plancha.

Espero les guste 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo miniamplificador 

D1 debería ir en contacto térmico con Q6 . . . Q7 (compensación térmica)

Probá de poner la realimentación R2 conectada después de C7 , en algunos casos también se pone 1 kOhm 0,5 W en paralelo con el parlante.

Saludos !


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola amigos aqui les dejo un clasico el Quad 606 estaba buscando en la net y encontre este diseño de una pagina Hungara de electronica que me llamo much la atencion el PCB no esta disponible la data de Sprint Layout 6 entonces lo que hise fue clonear el PCB al programa de Sprint Layout 6 y ahora hay una data disponible para uso de ustedes y lo aprovechen. 

     La topologia del amplificador es tatalmente diferente a los que estamos acostumbrados es Clase A y conosido como "current dumping amplifier" la compañia fue fundada en el 1936 por el nombre de Quad en Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire, England, por lo que he leido este diseño no requiere ningun tipo de ajuste ni tampoco requiere que los transistores se muy especificos lo unico que cambia son 2 components que son diferentes esos son el J503 un diodo controlador de corriente que debe proveer aproximadamente 560uA, el otro componente es el LM334 que tambien es otro controlador de corriente en el circuito.

  Me tome la tarea de simular el circuito y a mis sorpresa responde muy bien y note que la sensibilidad es un poco alta y luego de buscar mas informacion encontre un PDF que todo esta en Ingles pues hay una actualisacion de la resistencia R11 que el valor que tenia originalmente es de 7.5Ω y el cambio es para 12Ω asi puedes elevar la entrada a 0.750mV en ves de 0.500mV
que notaba que estaba muy sensitivo y se hiba a cliping muy rapido.

   La fuente de poder es diferente a lo que estamos acostumbrados ver

 rail + *tap central (tierra GND)*  rail - el transformador para este projecto debe proveer dos embobinados secundarios que deben probeer mas o menos 82V AV patra los 2 canales


    aqui les dejo un video con mas informacion y tambien les dejo el link para que bajen la data de este projecto con todo lo que nesesiten








este es el link que contiene toda la data

https://backup.filesanywhere.com/fs/v.aspx?v=8d6a698b586574ae9da5


este otro link es del Sprint Layout 6 data que lo actualise ayer

https://backup.filesanywhere.com/fs/v.aspx?v=8d6a698b586575bc729b





bueno espero que les gusten este projecto se que mucho de ustedes al igual que a mi me facinan los circuitos "vintages" viejitos  

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Fogonazo

Información subida al servidor del Foro


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola fogonaso estaba leyendo mas informacion acerca de el area de la fuente suplidora y tiene un circuito que crea una tierra o GND virtual creados por T15 y T16 solo quise anotar este detalle muy inportante.

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Un amigo de la pagina de diy.com va a probar el Quad 606 ya empeso a poblar la PCB y el ordeno ya algunas piesas que le faltavan los unicos componentes que son un poco dificil de encontrar son el CR1 J503  y el CR2 LM334 el LM334 si se consiguo todavia pero el J503 es escaso pero el señor Terry encontro un equivalente E-501 pero no estaba disponible pero el  S-701T de Mouser es un diode que contrala la corriente para proveer 0.7mA o mejor dicho 
700µA el J503 provee 500µA pero creo que no va a ver problemas ya que en la simulacion
yo no tenia ese componente en particular para simularlo en el programa so lo que hise fue ponerle un diodo 1N4148 que *no es el que lleva *pero exitosamente logre simular el Quad 606, ayer estube un par de horas mirando el layout del PCB y note que habian 2 errores so ya los corregi y les dejo las mascara de silkscreen arreglada y la imagen invertida para que lo usen en el projecto y por ultimo les dejo el file de Sprint Layout 6 para que lo compartan a sus amigos 

 Un detalle muy inportante es el secudario del transformador deve dar mas o menos unos 82V AC no tap central los transistores T15 y T16 son los que se encargan de crear el GND = tierra virtual para el circuito y el negative para el parlante muy inportante esos dos transistors. la letra J7 donde ven un orificio hay va un tornillo para hacer tierra a el disipador.

ATTN
Juan


----------



## crazysound

Hola vargasmongo3435, en qué programa haces el pcb?

Saludos..


----------



## vargasmongo3435

crazysound dijo:


> Hola vargasmongo3435, en qué programa haces el pcb?
> 
> Saludos..




yo uso Sprint Layout 6  muy bueno

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html




ATTN
Juan


----------



## polpi

Tomé prestado un esquema y pcb de G. Necco; un amplificador de 100w publicado en el foro por Crimson que me está costando terminar por falta de tiempo. Elegi este porque tenia un transformador +-30 y 6amp.
En el hilo  Diagramas de amplificadores estuve viendo que hay una _nueva version_ (con diodos sobre los driver para controlar temperatura y, algo que pidio Fogo, una perforacion para un led adicional para el frente del gabinete) 
Ahora la pregunta en cuestion, y dejandome de ir por las ramas; puedo reemplazar el 4N26 por un CNY17F-2? estuve leyendo los datasheet y, en apariencia, son bastante parecidos.
Dejo los archivos para que se sepa de que estoy hablando. Gracias.

4N26 Datasheet
CNY17F-2 Datasheet


----------



## luis beltran

saludos:
son similares. creo que funcionara sin dificultades. adelante con tu proyecto


----------



## crimson

Nomás agregale un pequeño capacitor de 10uF entre base y emisor del transistor que comanda el LED del limitador òptico:

Por lo demás, anda perfecto.
Saludos C


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola Sres. Foreros.

Recuerdan mi _ampli_ de 12V? Ah pues ahora les dejo el _Application Notes_, un pequeño PDF más que nada para la conexión BTL y a 19V.

Ahora. Les comparto un nuevo ampli 

Es una versión para 19V de este mismo ampli (el de 12V) pero mejorado en bias y PCB. Ofrece 11W sobre 2 ohm. Se caracteriza por ser moderado en calentamiento, lo tuve con disipadores pequeños a toda potencia y no se calienta como para requerir ventilación forzada.

Lo que me gusta más del nuevo ampli es su PCB mejorado, con pistas más gruesas, donas y pistas más separadas y mejor distribución de componentes 

Eso sí, gracias a 2M que me sugirió (y hasta que hice caso  ) colocar los diodos en el disipador estabiliza muy bien las bias, así que este circuito los diodos deben colocarse en el disipador.

Pero bueno. Les dejo el "datasheet" y el PCB del ampli. Si hay algún error me avisan para corregirlo.

Saludos!


----------



## martin12as

hola, les cuento que arme el famoso amplificador P3A de Elliott Sound Products, hice todos los pasos previos a ponerlo en funcionamiento, y funciona perfecto mientras estoy reproduciendo música, pero si pongo pausa empieza a salir humo de algún componente que todavía no logro identificar, a alguien le paso algo similar? que puede estar fallando?

lo hace tanto con el preset al máximo, como después de ajustar la corriente de reposo a 75mA, pero cuando pongo pausa la corriente aumenta como hasta los 300mA y si no lo apago capaz que sigue aumentando.


----------



## zopilote

Eso solo es un misterio, pero puedo lanzar una piedra al estanque negro (tu problema).  Sin una foto no es nada seguro pero aqui mi imaginacion se difumina.
Estas probando tu amplificador con una fuente de audio que tiene salida en puente, no tiene tierra o gnd fisico, algunos usan los famosos salida clase D, por lo que se tiene una frecuencia muy alta. Si tu amplificador P3A amplifica esos sonidos (pueden ser arriba de los 100Khz) tu no los oiras, pero el humo  es de una resistencia (10 ohm) que forma un filtro en la salida del amplificador que  sirve para desviar esa frecuancias altas a tierra.


----------



## martin12as

zopilote dijo:


> Eso solo es un misterio, pero puedo lanzar una piedra al estanque negro (tu problema).  Sin una foto no es nada seguro pero aqui mi imaginacion se difumina.
> Estas probando tu amplificador con una fuente de audio que tiene salida en puente, no tiene tierra o gnd fisico, algunos usan los famosos salida clase D, por lo que se tiene una frecuencia muy alta. Si tu amplificador P3A amplifica esos sonidos (pueden ser arriba de los 100Khz) tu no los oiras, pero el humo  es de una resistencia (10 ohm) que forma un filtro en la salida del amplificador que  sirve para desviar esa frecuencias altas a tierra.



el pcb es prácticamente igual al original, lo copie de una foto que había en internet

la fuente que estoy usando es una smps half bridge parecida a la de mnicolau, pero ese problema ya lo arregle, era que la conexión de gnd entre la fuente y el amplificador no era muy buena, al principio había puesto varios cables y los uni en un punto, ahora puse un cable cortito directo entre la fuente y el amplificador, igual que el positivo y negativo, y la tierra del parlante la puse también en la misma bornera de la alimentación del amplificador.

después de hacer eso dejo de calentar y la corriente de reposo la pude ajustar a 75mA como corresponde, pero el problema que tengo ahora, es que se escucha un ruido en vació, es normal eso?


----------



## Dauo

Hace tiempo un ex "amigo" me robo la version Argentina de la revista Electrónica Hoy con el diseño completo de este amplificador, se los dejo aunque en ingles... exitos


----------



## ElectroWero

También pongo mi ganito de arena para los que nos gusta un buen Amp:


----------



## alemayol

hola gente que opinan sobre este amplificador?

Ver el archivo adjunto 137533​
es de un equipo de la marca aiwa yo lo arme sacandole varias cosas que no se usarian parte de la protecion original por ejemplo lo monte con transistores fn fp 1016 y al parecer va muy bien mi duda es que clase es? B? lo estoy alimentando sobre 30+ 30- y en 4 ohms


Aqui les muestro como lo modifique y monte: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 137530​


----------



## Fogonazo

alemayol dijo:
			
		

> hola gente que opinan sobre este amplificador? . . .



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Sr. Domo

alemayol dijo:


> Aqui les muestro como lo modifique y monte:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 137530​



No me digas que le quitaste el bootstrapp en el montaje real...  

En sí el circuito es simple pero lindo, de fácil montaje y buena potencia para +/-30V. Según sé, al agregar las resistencias de emisor a los transistores de salida, la misma pasa a ser clase AB, o sea que si lo que digo es cierto entonces tu ampli sí es clase AB. Pero para que sea un clase AB "bien" debes revisar la corriente en reposo de los transistores de salida, la corriente en reposo varía según el diseño, siendo lo más común una corriente entre 20 y 40mA.


----------



## fabybu

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Según sé, al agregar las resistencias de emisor a los transistores de salida, la misma pasa a ser clase AB. .



Entiendo que las resistencias de emisor están para estabilizar las corrientes de reposo en los transistores de salida.
Un amplificador Clase B pasa a ser clase AB cuando se deja a las junturas de entrada de los transistores de salida al borde de la conducción en los semiciclos opuestos.

NOTA: Cito texto del libro "Audio power amplifier design handbook" de Douglas Self Quinta edición.
Capítulo 2 "Power Amplifier Architecture and Negative Feedback" - Página 37

_Figure 2.7 shows a conventional
output stage, with emitter resistors Re1, Re2 included to increase quiescent-current stability and
allow current sensing for overload protection; it is these emitter resistances that to a large extent
make classical Class-B what it is._​
Saludos.


----------



## alemayol

Hola entonces seria clase b?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La idea de llamarse clase AB es que a muuuuy bajas potencias de salida opera en clase A, pero si la potencia aumenta cambia a operación en clase B. Todo esto con la idea de eliminar la distorsión por cruce que sucede cuando opera en clase B pura a muy bajas potencias.
El artículo de D. Self que cita fabybu hace un análisis mas complicado del tema, y encuentra que la distorsión final de la etapa de salida es mayor cuando cambia de clase A a clase B y viceversa. En su lugar, D. Self llama clase B a una clase B casi pura, pero con los transistores de salida polarizados al límite de la conducción. De esa manera nunca hay operación en clase A, y se minimiza la distorsión de salida por la pequeñisima polarización estática.

A fin de cuentas, el 99.9% de los amplificadores de audio lineales operan en clase AB, por que para operar en clase B (según el criterio de D. Self) haría falta un medidor de distorsión de PM para medir la THD de salida y retocar las polarizaciones al menos valor posible compatible con mínima THD. Como casi nadie tiene un equipo de esos para hacer las mediciones, pagamos una distorsión un poco mayor aumentando la polarización estática y metiendo la operación en clase A.


----------



## ssm

Encontre un diagrama usando un ir2153 de pwm  ic para clase D,que opinan tengo varias ir2153.


----------



## victor6298

saludos amigos por ahi encontre una pagina francesa con unos amplificadores me gustaria saber si alguien los conoce y que conoce de ellos



y tambien este otro


----------



## Ratmayor

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos amigos por ahi encontre una pagina francesa con unos amplificadores me gustaria saber si alguien los conoce y que conoce de ellos
> y tambien este otro


Mirándolo por encima nada más, dudo realmente que tire 200W en 8Ω...  a lo mucho 100W, siendo amables...

La entrada no guta, El bias tampoco guta...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Mirándolo por encima nada más, dudo realmente que tire 200W en 8Ω...  a lo mucho 100W, siendo amables...
> 
> La entrada no guta, El bias tampoco guta...



A Fogo "Guta" que al Rat  Gute


----------



## victor6298

Fogonazo dijo:


> A Fogo "Guta" que al Rat  Gute


todo claro  cerrado el beta


----------



## Sr. Domo

victor6298 dijo:


> saludos amigos por ahi encontre una pagina francesa con unos amplificadores me gustaria saber si alguien los conoce y que conoce de ellos
> 
> 
> 
> y tambien este otro



 Se ve muy simple... entrada simple=mayor THD. Para ese voltaje mejor emplearía mejores etapas de entrada, tales como el amp diferencial con espejos de corriente, fuentes de corriente para el ampli diferencial y VAS.

Tal vez sí te de la potencia que dice, pero por la etapa de entrada algo me dice que será con alta THD.

Simple, pero si alguien busca calidad de audio, debe buscar otro diseño.

Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## gregoriorg

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos  aquí esta el esquemático
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122300


 
No coincide el esquemático con el PCB, en el esquema, del tip 41 sale un R de 47, y en el PCB sale del tip42c. supongo que el que esta bien es el esquema. Saludos


----------



## John Miller

gregoriorg dijo:


> No coincide el esquemático con el PCB, en el esquema, del tip 41 sale un R de 47, y en el PCB sale del tip42c. supongo que el que esta bien es el esquema. Saludos




Hola buen día el pcb combinado con simbologia, lo veo correcto, la resistencia de 47Ω esta conectada a la base del TIP41C, creo que te confundiste

MK.


----------



## gregoriorg

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día el pcb combinado con simbologia, lo veo correcto, la resistencia de 47Ω esta conectada a la base del TIP41C, creo que te confundiste


 
MK. MMMM, si en todo caso  se tienen que invertir los diodos en el PCB?, y disculpa no tengo mucha experiencia en amplificadores  pero me apasionan, por eso me gusta mucho este foro, aquí se aprende cada dia


----------



## John Miller

gregoriorg dijo:


> Makitronica dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola buen día el pcb combinado con simbologia, lo veo correcto, la resistencia de 47Ω esta conectada a la base del TIP41C, creo que te confundiste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK. MMMM, si en todo caso  se tienen que invertir los diodos en el PCB?, y disculpa no tengo mucha experiencia en amplificadores  pero me apasionan, por eso me gusta mucho este foro, aquí se aprende cada dia
Hacer clic para expandir...



Hola buen día,  el pcb que veo de @alcides-alvarez  es solo un boceto, tomando los componentes electrónicos a escala real que lo conforman, las pistas del boceto toman otra dirección y van cambiando, dependiendo la conexión de los TIP, polaridad de los diodos y demas elementos.

Si necesitas alguna ayuda en un pcb, diagrama o como diseñar, te puedo ayudar en lo que se te dificulte , también me gusta el sonido y mi pasión son las CNC.

MK.


----------



## gregoriorg

Ok. aclarado el tema, es que en general estoy acostumbrado a ver los PCB que amablemente aportan los compañeros, tal cual se deben de hacer, pero me quedo claro, gracias por tomarte el tiempo en aclarar las dudas y gracias por tu disposición en apoyarme lo tendré muy en cuenta.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

En PDF adjunto os dejo un amplificador de 40W publicado por la edición española de la revista Elektor de 1984 ( en mi época de estudiante ). Si hubiera algún problema legal por subir el archivo que los administradores actúen en consecuencia, pero dado que han pasado más de 30 años de su publicación, no creo que existan los citados problemas.
Éste circuito NO lo he hecho ( más adelante subiré más y algunos comentaré que sí los realicé ) pero es muy interesante pues realiza un amplificador simétrico aún usando los NPN 2N3055. 
Espero que sea de vuestro agrado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Los comentarios sobre aspectos legales ya son conocidos. Éste circuito lo montó mi compañero de estudios y funciona de MARAVILLA.
Un saludo.


----------



## zopilote

Y consiguio los darlinton en TO3, por que son un como un unicornio en algunos lugares, si los reemplazo, podrias mencionar los que puso.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si, si, lo realizó , no él, mas de un compañero de clase, y por aquella época (más de 35 años atrás ) aquí en Valencia ( España ) NO había problemas para adquirir TODOS los componentes. Yo no lo realicé pues se me iba de presupuesto especialmente por el toroide.
Se realizaron varios circuitos que "amenizaban" las fiestas de aquella época, pues sonaba francamente bien y fuerte, así como muy robusto a "maldades".
En todo caso sustituye los finales por otros a los que tengas acceso y da igual en encapsulado pues no van soldados a la placa sino cableados.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cada uno de los darlington, encapsulado TO3 se podría reemplazar por *2* *TIP142/TIP147*


----------



## zopilote

Los TIP142  solo lo tienen en to220, desaparecieron los mas grandes, es posible hacerlo discretamente con dos transistores en darlington, yo estoy con un amplificador antiguo, que usa 2N3055, y los transistores actuales no soportan el bias, por lo que decidi botar todo el circuito original y colocar algo con mosfet.
  Desearia estar en argentina veo que  tienen surtido sus tiendas de electronica.


----------



## crimson

Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973
y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):


Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:

La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:

y un análisis espectral:

Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:

Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días a todos:
Os rogaría que si alguno tiene éste artículo entero lo publique por favor: "Pequeño terremoto" altavoz para sonidos graves, publicado en la revista Elektor de Diciembre de 1995.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## crimson

¡Concedido! 
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

En éste caso os publico el amplificador Equin. Lo hice personalmente en el año 1985 y funcionaba EXTRAORDINARIAMENTE. Espero que os agrade.
Un saludo.



Un previo fantástico para su época ( y creo que hoy también ). Yo no lo hice personalmente, pero en el PDF veis anotaciones por lo que creo que algún compañero de estudios allá por 1980 y tantos lo realizó.
Un saludo.

Un previo valvular "garantía" Elektor. Ala a disfrutar y leer mucho.
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

zopilote dijo:


> Y consiguio los darlinton en TO3, por que son un como un unicornio en algunos lugares, si los reemplazo, podrias mencionar los que puso.



Estoy de traslado de domicilio y de ahí (al estar empaquetando cosas aparecen muchas cosas interesantes de mi juventud ) que lleve una temporada publicando circuitos que tenía "en el baúl de los recuerdos".
Al encontrar éste circuito, que me trajo gratos recuerdos, y ver al el comentario de Zopilote sobre la dificultad de encontrar éstos Darlington, lo comenté en el trabajo ( Telefónica de España, Movistar para Sur América ) y además de levantar "pasiones" entre los compañeros éstos circuitos ( todos somos electrónicos con más de 30 años de experiencia) muchos han decidido realizarlos y ante la sorpresa general, vimos que encontrar los BDX´s en su versión C (la mejor) era fácil y BARATO:

http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odkw...m=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=bdx66c&_sacat=0



http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_odkw...m=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=bdx67c&_sacat=0



Es más, valen casi lo mismo que un sólo TIP142, TIP147, además que hay que poner dos de éstos por cada un BDX:


http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=tip142&_sacat=0


http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=tip147&_sacat=0





Fogonazo dijo:


> Cada uno de los darlington, encapsulado TO3 se podría reemplazar por *2* *TIP142/TIP147*



Fogo por favor, también me comentan que en caso de sustituir los BDX por dos TIP, 
¿ Sería conectarlos simplemente en paralelo ? Recordar que lleva el BDX una resistencia de emisor y un condensador "Miller" sobre el propio transistor.
En resumen:
? Cómo se sustituirían los BDX por los dos TIP ?. Algunos compañeros me comentan que al comprarlos por eBay y aliexpress, les llegaron packs de 10 TIP142 y TIP147.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## foro666

buenas.

   Soy un fan de crimson, me encantan sus circuitos; sencillos, componentes encontrables y potencias más que suficientes para un uso domestico.

  En este último, ha utilizado los transistores de salida tip3055, que en el datasheet nos marca una tension de 60v Vceo. ¿Alimentandolo a 33v, no nos quedan un poco justos?
Aunque también los he visto en amplificadores de 40v. 

Son superbaratos, poco más de 1€ por unidad. ¿Me los aconsejais para 35v, en vez de los tip35?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , es un Capo Don Crimson ! 

Fijate que el amplificador tiene resistencias de 100 Ohms entre base y emisor de los transistores de salida , éstas resistencias además de asegurar el "apagado" del transistor , engañan a las junturas y entonces puede trabajar a 100 Vmáx entre colector y emisor 

TIP3055 = 

Collector-Emitter Voltage  CEO 60V

Collector-Base Voltage  CBO 100V

Saludos !


----------



## mario17farias

Voy a pasar el pcb 40W Driver Compuesto de Crimson al pcb Wizard y despues armarlo, en breve comentaré mis experiencias con el mismo, debo confesar que no espero menos de este Amplificador, pues el Señor Crimson ya nos tiene acostumbrados a cosas buenas.
Saludos...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Circuitos para aburrirse  http://320volt.com/en/   a disfrutar


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Circuitos para aburrirse  http://320volt.com/en/   a disfrutar



Esa es la página del colega *@Gevv* *320volt.com* y es mencionada frecuentemente en el Foro


----------



## Hunterex

Saludos compañeros, tengo una duda sobre la conexión de los MOSFET, se entiende que se quiere usar dos tipo N para ambas alimentaciones la positiva y la negativa,  pues ahora cuando lo simulo como comúnmente he visto estas aplicaciones osea, pin D al riel de alto voltaje, y el pin S al riel de bajo voltaje, esto para la alimentación positiva, y viceversa para la negativa entonces, de esta manera en la simulación no me funciona, pero cuando invierto estos pines me funciona bien. Como seria la posicion correcta? 
Adjunto el circuito que tomo como ejemplo, pero en el diagrama no se identifican dichos pines y por ello la duda.
Gracias....


----------



## pedro yamarte

Modultronic dijo:


> _Muy cierto nuk mas diagramas menos charla_ _Amigos aqui dejo el amplificador Oficial de UN-SOUNDSALES diseñado por Tastech es de 200W, está probado así que lo pueden construir con seguridad, por si las dudas el PCB mide 12cm x 9,5cm._
> _Un saludo._
> 
> _MDT._



Saludos a la comunidad agradecido con todos los aportes de circuitos, hay tantos que uno no se decide en construirlos pero me llamo mucho la atencion este en especial, pero quiero saber cuales serian las modificaciones para trabajarlo a 65 voltios simetricos o sera que puedo usarlo con ese voltaje y perdonen que lo desempolve, agradeseria sus comentarios....


----------



## alcides alvarez

Ese bicho,fue un dolor de cabeza para mi:cabezon:,aun esta la placa dando tropiezos en mi taller y te comento que por mas que busque algún error,no encontré detalle alguno y decidi tirarlo,ojala tengas mejor suerte y te funcione pero a la primera,no creo.


----------



## crazysound

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a la comunidad agradecido con todos los aportes de circuitos, hay tantos que uno no se decide en construirlos pero me llamo mucho la atencion este en especial, pero quiero saber cuales serian las modificaciones para trabajarlo a 65 voltios simetricos o sera que puedo usarlo con ese voltaje y perdonen que lo desempolve, agradeseria sus comentarios....


Hola muchachos, en qué post está este circuito?

Saludos..


----------



## pedro yamarte

pagina 89 post 1767


----------



## pedro yamarte

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Ese bicho,fue un dolor de cabeza para mi:cabezon:,aun esta la placa dando tropiezos en mi taller y te comento que por mas que busque algún error,no encontré detalle alguno y decidi tirarlo,ojala tengas mejor suerte y te funcione pero a la primera,no creo.



Saludos paisano acabo de terminar de armar la placa, la estoy probando con 2 transistores nada mas por precausion y salio de una, la probe con 50 voltios simetricos y se escucha bien pero mi pregunta sigue en pie, la puedo hacer funcionar con 65 voltios simetricos....?


----------



## alcides alvarez

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos paisano acabo de terminar de armar la placa, la estoy probando con 2 transistores nada mas por precausion y salio de una, la probe con 50 voltios simetricos y se escucha bien pero mi pregunta sigue en pie, la puedo hacer funcionar con 65 voltios simetricos....?



Carambola ,te felicito compañero,yo no pude hacerla funcionar,cuando tenga algún tiempecito la busco y vere nuevamente que paso. Una pregunta,usaste los tr que aparecen en la mascara de componentes o colocaste otros?


----------



## pedro yamarte

Si use unos como les digo yo casco de hierro solo para probar despues les colocara sus 2sc5200 y complementario me inmagino que no debe haber problema, con respecto a que tu placa no trabajase bien reviza que la disposicion de las patas de los transistores 2n5401 y 2n55551 corresponda con los que dice el diagrama, yo tuve que medirle la ganancia y asi poder identificarlos, acuerdate que hay muchos transistores piratas. yo voy a meterle ahora 65 voltios simetricos para ver como se comporta y cambiar los 2nxxxx por mpsaxxxx y los tip31c y 32c que habia utilizado como drivers por otros de mayor voltaje....


----------



## moonwalker

Hola chicos amigos colegas luego de un año y mas de ausencia Dios me ha hecho volver nuevamente y si me lo permite pronto posteare otra vez diseños de amplificadores  y circuitos demas. Dios les bendiga saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Buenos días a todos, a ver si me podéis echar una mano:
En la actualidad estoy a punto de empezar la realización de una pareja de Fapesa 40 por gentileza de Crimson y simultáneamente otra pareja de Sinclair gentileza de Quercus 10.
He estado en otro hilo junto con DMC y Whelf afinando una etapa Pioneer ochentera para más adelante.
Bueno, en mi juventud "disfruté" de dos equipos que eran el sueño de todos, el Pioneer citado, del que ya dispongo casi todo para en un futuro realizarla y el VIETA ONE ó VIETA UNO según mercados dónde se exportó.
 ME HE VUELTO LOCO buscando por todos los lados y no he encontrado NADA que me permita clonar y realizar éste VIETA UNO, ni esquemas, pcb´s, manuales, fotos del interior...... ¡ nada !.
Es ahí donde os ruego colaboración, por favor: a ver si al trabajar desde otros países y otros servidores en vuestras búsquedas, me podéis hacer llegar por ésta vía información de la meritada etapa pues es una espinita que tengo desde joven y me quiero quitar.
Si deseáis conocer ésta magnífica empresa de audio, os adjunto el link de su historia    http://vieta.es/historia.php     desde aquí podéis conocer, navegando por su web, su apasionante actividad comercial.
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## evilasiosouza

Me gustaría saber si los amigos tienen o si alguno sabe del amplificador VEDMITRA.




> gostaria sei dois amigos TEM é Algum OU Conhece VEDMITRA amplificador.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

https://m.facebook.com/vedmitraa/posts/621895484546492


----------



## evilasiosouza

gracias Juan Carlos por la punta voy a comprobar con cuidado, a continuación, poner algunos esquemas para los amigos dan su veredicto.



No es así este amplificador , pero la gran potencia con 14 o más transistores .

Me estoy separando algunos esquemas para publicar tan pronto como sea posible poner aquí o mensaje nuevo .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Es un Sales Kit de 100W para hacer el bruto  http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/proyectos/amplificador_100w/archivos/etapa_de_potencia_para_100w1.htm   ¿¿¿¿¿tenéis alguno el PCB????????
En las etapas de potencia para fiestas, en el campo, con borrachos que tocan todo, me gusta que tengan condensador a la salida para salvar lo altavoces en caso de "accidente".
En todo caso dispongo de unos 80 V en fuente simple, un carro de buenos condensadores y otro carro de 2N3055.
Gracias un abrazo.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Navegando por Internet he encontrado este interesante documento, está desarrollado por David José Pérez Arroyo, es un proyecto para obtener el título de  BACHILLER EN INGENIERÍA ELÉCTRICA por...
Universidad de Costa Rica
Facultad de Ingeniería
Escuela de Ingeniería Eléctrica

Es un estudio para desarrollar Amplificadores en clase AB.

El estudio hace mención a un Amplificador con Transistores "Thermal Track", en concreto hace referencia a un Amplificador de 110Vatios con esa tecnología, que fue publicado en la Revista Nueva Electrónica (Edición Italiana) Nº243, creo que también se publico en la Edición Española Nº300, pero esto no lo puedo asegurar.

Por su interés posteo ambos documentos.

Sal U2


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Hola a todos:
Os anexo un amplificador de la Revista Elektor edición española de Marzo de 1982.
LEER bien antes de nada, es un amplificador ROBUSTO, fuerte, diseñado para el uso intenso y fiable.
Si encontráis dificultades con el IC CA3130, confirmar que se puede reemplazar por el LF356 y 357; el resto de componentes son baratos y fácilmente localizables.
La fuente y los condensadores son caros pues han de ser de calidad, aquí si que "el tamaño importa".
En otro post anterior ya comenté que para hacer el "cabra" me han gustado las salidas con condensador, no es por una cuestión técnica, es que los buenos bafles valen una pasta y si se va un transistor final, no se vierte la tensión de alimentación de la etapa sobre el caro woofer y adiós. Además de que en ocasiones disponemos en el "baúl de por si" componentes de reciclaje u olvidados que nos satisfacen la alimentación de nuestro amplificador ( muchas veces la elección de los circuitos que hago viene determinada por la facilidad de disponer de la alimentación, trafos y condensadores, con diferencia los elementos mas onerosos de la cadena).
Es cierto que con protecciones evitamos éstos problemas pero ya complicaríamos el circuito.
A aquellos foristas "noveles" les he dedicado con éste unos cuantos artículos de la década de los 80 para que vean como ha evolucionado éste mundo, aunque les comento que por aquella época las "inquietudes juveniles" eran las mismas que ahora y las satisfacíamos igual. También oíamos buena música con buenos equipos.
Espero que le sea útil a alguien y se anime, insisto, leer bien el artículo para evitar dudas (además de que la lectura da cultura) y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches.

La verdad es que utilizar un Condensador de salida evita muchos problemas, pero...

Hay que tener en cuenta que el Condensador en la salida limita, y mucho, la respuesta en frecuencias bajas.

Un Condensador de 4700µf presenta una  Impedancia de 1,7Ω en serie con el Altavoz, esto, aunque parezca muy poco, es un factor a tener en cuenta, sobretodo si el Altavoz es de 4Ω.

Cierto es que podríamos poner un Condensador de más capacidad, pero esto traería efectos desconocidos, hay que tener en cuenta que los Electrolíticos de alto valor no se comportan adecuadamente con las frecuencias más agudas.

Al final, nos damos cuenta que es mejor utilizar fuente simétrica en nuestro Amplificador.

Todo Amplificador que se precie de serlo, ha de tener los adecuados circuitos de protección para evitar que a nuestros Altavoces les llegue tensión continua.

Sal U2


----------



## leuss

Fue uno de los primeros amplificadores que hice, allá por los 90, muy buenos, pero la tecnología avanza. Y hoy se requiere más potencia,  se encuentra por ahí, a la venta equipos chinos muy baratos, y bueno hay que competir.


----------



## Project16

hola a todos
En el 90 Elektor publica un amplificador llamado "El Silencio", este amplificador a menudo se ha comparado con el Hiraga.
Aquí está el artículo.


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, alguien tiene esquemas de este el bux-741? Veo que hablan de el y del ram audio, si alguien lo montó y lo tiene, si pudiera dar sus impresiones de como suena potencia y como se calienta...., etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No te fijaste por aqui ? : Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"


----------



## ext0001

Corregí la dirección fíjate de nuevo, no me refiero al ces-741 si no al Bux-741, el Ces-741 lo estoy intentando terminar pero me están llegando los componentes con cuentagotas, además de que tengo que comprar un buen transformador para él. Pero ese Bux-741 tiene muy buena pinta.

Si la vista no me falla usa el ic ne5532 y parece más grande la placa que la del Ces-741


----------



## Fogonazo

ext0001 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, alguien tiene esquemas de este el bux-741? *Veo que hablan de el* y del ram audio, si alguien lo montó y lo tiene, si pudiera dar sus impresiones de como suena potencia y como se calienta...., etc.



¿ Quien ?, ¿ Donde ?


----------



## ext0001

Fogonazo buenas, traducido del enlace que puse dice algo así:

Controlador de la tarjeta de circuitos versión .... BUX 741 de RAM AUDIO de circuitos españoles utilizados en la RAM AUDIO BUX5.0 golpeó el circuito europeo aquí. Los detalles de este sonido Desarrollado una gama completa de sonido clara, concisa y detallada aguda grave. 
.... BUX 741 diseñado para servir el uso completo Rang sonido claro y detallado. 
.... BUX 741 medidas 2.75 "x 4.75" circuito de alimentación + -45V ~ + -95V salida de transistores de excitación de 1 ~ 10 pares. 

Otro dice: Hoy he comprado un bote que la gente habla de este producto es muy bueno. 

Y que usa el ic ne5532, la traducción es de google y la mayor parte del propio megatech audio, si no me equivoco.

El quien? Y donde? No te lo entendí Fogonazo.


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero este es el diagrama que esta buscando?


----------



## ext0001

Muchas gracias dexterqsc, si miras en el enlace que puse en el mensaje de más arriba aparece ese mismo que supongo será el original de donde se sacó el bux-741 que es el que me gustaría construir, también verás una foto en mi mensaje anterior.


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañero es el mismo, en esa bux se omitieron varias cosas de ese diagrama.pero es el mismo


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Estimados: en el amplificador diseñado por Crimson (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1092571/) las únicas resistencias de potencia que veo son las dos de 0,47R, el resto son todas de 1/4 de Watt?


----------



## crimson

Salvo la de 3K3 que está con el zener, que es de medio watt, las demás son comunes de un cuarto de watt. 
Saludos C


----------



## fabybu

Hola, 
Ayer terminé el segundo amplificador de Crimson del que están hablando. Les paso unas fotos para que vean como quedó armado.









Les comento que es extremadamente frío. En las fotos hay un disipador grande pero las primeras pruebas las hice con esos disipadorcitos de las fuentes de PC y lo mismo ni se ponían tibios.

Quiero recomendarlo para armarlo porque no presenta dificultades y lleva componentes muy baratos. 

El disipador no se si es el adecuado pero es que lo compré muy barato. Lo compré en Electrónica Argentina (en Córdoba capital) a $95 y como era demasiado puse las dos placas en el mismo. Les paso el dato por si a alguno de la zona le sirve.

Saludos, 
Fabián.


----------



## crimson

¡Quedó buenísimo Fabián! ¿Que te pareció el sonido? Porque yo le noto una diferencia a favor con respecto al P3A original... no sé si será idea mía o de verdad funciona mejor, básicamente en el manejo de los medios y agudos.
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound

Hola fabybu, es complementario? No recuerdo donde está...


----------



## fabybu

¡¡Gracias Crimson!! Si, el sonido es increíble. Tengo el P3A (original) y a mi también esta versión me pareció superior.

¡Ojalá que mas se animen a armarlo!

Hola crazysound, es cuasicomplementario. Está unas páginas atrás. _Acá está_.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo

Me dio ganas de armarlo. Preguntonta: Adecuando convenientemente el espesor de las pistas, ¿es posible armarlo en placa experimental?


----------



## crimson

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> Adecuando convenientemente el espesor de las pistas, ¿es posible armarlo en placa experimental?



Por supuesto Alvaro, pero tenés que estar *muy atento* a no pifiarle a ninguna conexión o componente.
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gogleando he encontrado esto de Eliott ??? Sabéis indicarme el link original en ESP?????.
Yo no lo veo.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Death of Zen (DoZ) - A New Class-A Power Amp - Rod Elliott (ESP)*


http://sound.westhost.com/project36.htm


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Mil gracias Horacio.


----------



## diegomj1973

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gogleando he encontrado esto de Eliott ??? Sabéis indicarme el link original en ESP?????.
> Yo no lo veo.
> Gracias y un saludo.



Fijate Juan Carlos la sospechosa similitud del DoZ con el JLH original . En el DoZ, el autor asegura mejorar drásticamente el slew rate bajando el valor de la resistencia dispuesta entre base y emisor del transistor de potencia que emplea en su circuito de pruebas (previo al que vos has subido) para estudiar los distintos parámetros de interés. En el circuito final lo implementa y también repite el mismo truco con el otro transistor de potencia, otorgándole así mayor simetría (comparado al JLH). Esto permite que el splitter de fase (Q4 en el primer circuito y Tr3 en el segundo) se comporte mejor que en el JLH original. Ver R5 y R8.

Fijate también lo curioso del bootstrap. Como necesita más corriente que el JLH original en torno al splitter de fase, mete un quinto transistor y vuelve con su obsesión por el slew rate con R7 (sobre ese mismo transistor). Estas resistencias (R5, R7 y R8), asegura el autor, contribuyen también a bajar la THD.





Se comenta por los pasillos  que el genial John Linsley Hood se vió muy atraído por la alta velocidad de la reciente tecnología que aparecía muy poquito tiempo antes de su amplificador. En cuestión fue la lógica TTL (allá por 1963) y su amplificador vió la luz en 1969 . Ver similitud, pero obviando analizar R1 y T1:



Ahora, todo suena... ¡¡¡ más "lógico" !!!  . ¡¡¡ Mejor no se pudo haber acomodado esta frase !!!.

Parecería que la originalidad ha desaparecido en este planeta ... ¡¡¡ Unos "toman" ideas y otros las mejoran !!! 

Saludos


----------



## abnercasss

fer716 dijo:


> hola . El circuito es este . Aca le deciamos rca y se usaba el mismo transistor de salida para driver ...los driver necesitaban un buen aluminio y ademas nunca pase de usar 62 voltios con este circuito .   Y con un solo canal se conectaba un monton de parlantes ..
> Y una checa 2n3055 en el centro de la placa ....




compañero ayudame con la referencia del los diodos, que dice solo e numero 24


----------



## ext0001

Aquí dejo un vídeo de una prueba del amplificador ces-741 funcionando, decir que aún queda por hacer y cambiar transistores por otros de más calidad, ahora que se que va montare el otro canal. gracias a Fogonazo, Dosmetros y demás compañeros del foro por sus aportes. (Si esto no fuera aquí, por favor moverlo)


----------



## olimpos

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> No soy el del video pero si le tengo algo de practica en diseño 2D y 3D, ya que se necesita algo de conocimiento para realizar este tipo de proyectos, tocando el tema de proyectos subo un diagrama de Megatech Thailand, creo que más de un forista lo conoce en verdad lo recomiendo mucho suena magnifico.
> 
> Saludos.



hi,supply voltages please


----------



## Fogonazo

olimpos dijo:


> hi,supply voltages please



*In Spanish please*



> *Normas del Foro 1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el *español*, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.



Aquí lo indica:

Ver el archivo adjunto 81015​
Entre ±35 a ±80Vcc


----------



## olimpos

Quería amplificador clase h





			
				SAYTRONIC dijo:
			
		

> Buen día Foristas, Subo el amplificador Tailandes muy famoso Clase H, bueno Foristas este es mi último aporte ya que me retiro de Foros de Electrónica completando el mensaje Nº 25, espero que algún Forista lo pueda apreciar y de pronto hasta se anime a construir este tipo de amplificadores que son magníficos y garantizados no solo en Tailandia si no en todo en el mundo, doy credito de ello ya que los he comprado y he construido algunos de ellos.



Quería amplificador clase h



Quería amplificador clase h
Tipo de Archivo: pdf	Amplificador Clase H Tailandes.pdf


----------



## olimpos

Quiero que la tensión de alimentación del amplificador


----------



## crazysound

olimpos dijo:


> Quiero que la tensión de alimentación del amplificador


Hola muchachos, estará el esquema??


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

El esquema teórico no está. Creo que el usuario saytronic tampoco. Mal asunto. Por cortesía con el compañero turco adjunto traducción al inglés.
My father is rich and, my mummy is very pretty and i am very handsome.


----------



## leuss

Estoy en armar este amplificador taylandes, alguien lo armó?. Me parese interesante el circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ De que-cual amplificador estás hablando ?


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos amigos. Subo la simulacion en multisim12 de el amplificador American Audio V3001Plus. Asi mismo dejo unas capturas de las pcb que pienso hacer para recuperar un amplificador de estos que me regalo un colega pero con las pcb de ambos canales totalmente destrozados en sus pistas de ambos lados (PCB doble cara), a tal grado que desanima encarar la reparacion de las mismas. La idea es aprovechar las demas placas, las cuales estan intactas asi como el case, disipadores y conecciones agregando solo la etapa driver y potencia que dejo en las capturas. 

Si este mensaje infringe alguna ley de copyright favor que algun moderador lo borre.


----------



## micasa2000

*H*ola amigos*,* a mis manos llego esta tarjeta sin nombre ni caracteres*,* no la *h*e podido hacer sonar*,* el asunto es que debe tener algo invertido o cambiado no tengo información sobre ella*;* si me pudieran ayudar con el esquemático les agrade*c*eria sinceramente*,* adjunto unas fotos*,* perdón por la calidad de imagen*.*

*G*racias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

micasa2000 dijo:


> hola amigos  a mis manos llego esta tarjeta sin nombre ni caracteres no la e podido hacer sonar el asunto es que debe tener algo invertido o cambiado no tengo información sobre ella si me pudieran ayudar con el esquemático les agrade seria sincera mente adjunto unas fotos perdón por la calidad de imagen gracias de antemano



Y ¿ Que opinas sobre dibujar (Levantar) el circuito ?

Mira si se parece a alguno de estos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/coleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530/


----------



## alcides alvarez

micasa2000 dijo:


> hola amigos a mis manos llego esta tarjeta sin nombre ni caracteres no la e podido hacer sonar el asunto es que debe tener algo invertido o cambiado no tengo información sobre ella si me pudieran ayudar con el esquemático les agrade seria sincera mente adjunto unas fotos perdón por la calidad de imagen gracias de antemano


 
No se*_*ve taaaannnnn  complicada de reparar, es cuestión de levantar y marcar emisor de cada tr*ansistor* que va*y*as a medir y asi se*_*vaaaa


----------



## micasa2000

*G*racias amigos*,* le *h*e perdido un buen tiempo y le *h*e hecho cambios*,* creo que la enrede mas de lo que estaba ya me figuro dejarla para cuando encuentre el esquemático*,* yo me acuerdo que en una oca*s*ion me parecio verla en un tema de luciperrro pero que no est*á*

*Y* si amigo mio*,* en los amplificadores asiáticos hay muchos pero no me fio de ellos la mayoría no funcionan bien*,* recomiendeme uno por *ahí* de unos 500


----------



## Fogonazo

micasa2000 dijo:


> . . . . y si amigo mio en los amplificadores asiáticos hay muchos pero no me fio de ellos la mayoría no funcionan bien recomiendeme uno por hay de unos 500


Interesante deducción, y absolutamente sin fundamentos.


----------



## nasaserna

Bienvenido al foro micasa2000, creo que estas lanzando un juicio apresurado de la colección de los amplificadores asiáticos, muchos de ellos han sido probados, y .

Pero si quieres hacer alguno probado y recontraprobado usando el buscador encuentras varios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=amplificador+de+500w&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff31%2Fcoleccion-amplificadores-diseno-asiatico-97530%2F&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff31%2Fdiagramas-amplificadores-3225%2Findex120.html&ss=5321j2253911j20

Si lo quieres certificado y sin buscar mucho, pásate por el blog de don Rat, miembro del foro tiene algunos que cumplen con lo que pides.

Pero no heches en saco roto lo de reparar o poner a fucionar el que tienes, pues aprenderás mucho sobre él. y lo otro y no menos importante es: *El hecho que el amplificador este probado y comprobado, no te exime de problemas ajenos al diseño,* como transistores truchos, *falta de pericia en el soldado y en otras cosas*, resistencias y o condensadores con valores raros, problemas en las pistas, etc.

Un abrazo


----------



## micasa2000

Fogonazo dijo:


> Interesante deducción, y absolutamente sin fundamentos.


 
*N*aaa si *h*e hecho algunos y tambien algunos son de empresas que venden los pcb de dichos amplificadores y en los circuitos que sueltan para aficionados como yo claro, estos no trabajan muy bien, marquetin,amigos mios



nasaserna dijo:


> Pero no heches en saco roto lo de reparar o poner a fucionar el que tienes


 
*P*or supuesto que no*,* le dare un empujon mas a esa tarjeta*,* lo que pasa es que aburre el no avanzar


----------



## leuss

Habló del amplificador taylandes que dejó saytronic.


----------



## Lamas

crimson dijo:


> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Saludos C


 
Amigos: me sucede que el soldador ha tenido muy poca actividad, de modo que para no aburrirme en el fin de semana me construí este amplificador. Tenia la mayoría de componentes, algunos reciclados, de modo que lo que tuve que comprar fue muy poco. De momento lo alimento con +/- 25 V. Aunque no soy experto en sonido, puedo decir que funciona de maravillas. Estuve escuchando música clásica por unas 3 horas y no se calentó.. Solo el transformador, creo que queda un poco chico. Inicialmente obtenía voltaje en la salida, pero con el truco de lámpara en serie nada se daño, a pesar de que tenia un corto entre terminales de un transistor.


----------



## alcidesruben

micasa2000 dijo:


> *H*ola amigos*,* a mis manos llego esta tarjeta sin nombre ni caracteres*,* no la *h*e podido hacer sonar*,* el asunto es que debe tener algo invertido o cambiado no tengo información sobre ella*;* si me pudieran ayudar con el esquemático les agrade*c*eria sinceramente*,* adjunto unas fotos*,* perdón por la calidad de imagen*.*
> 
> *G*racias de antemano


 
Compa, se llama Melody 400w y la tarjeta esta invertida


----------



## ext0001

Buenas a todos, ya está como quien dice terminado aquí les dejo un vídeo del amplificador ces-741 cambié todos los transistores por originales y ya sin lampara en serie. Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------



## luis0585

hola que tal buenos dias.

estoy armando un amplificador de 800w solo que realize unas pequeñas modificaciones para reducir la placa
pero al mirar la conexion de los capacitores de 4700/80v veo que la colocacion esta mal o no se si me equivoco
de lo contrario deberian ir conectados a masa (gnd) y no ala salida de parlantes.
si me pudieran ayudar con ese detallito aprovechando de su conocimientos de ustedes amigos se lo agradeceria o si el diseño esta mal tambien acepto su sugerencias.

subo la imagen del diseño de amplificador original tal como la baje de la red.


----------



## zopilote

luis0585 dijo:


> hola que tal buenos dias.
> 
> estoy armando un amplificador de 800w solo que realize unas pequeñas modificaciones para reducir la placa
> pero al mirar la conexion de los capacitores de 4700/80v veo que la colocacion esta mal o no se si me equivoco
> de lo contrario deberian ir conectados a masa (gnd) y no ala salida de parlantes.
> si me pudieran ayudar con ese detallito aprovechando de su conocimientos de ustedes amigos se lo agradeceria o si el diseño esta mal tambien acepto su sugerencias.
> 
> subo la imagen del diseño de amplificador original tal como la baje de la red.



Es un diseño copiado del cress, behringer y otros, lo que me resulta interesante es que su fuente como que esta mal en el diagrama y tambien el tip41 y el tip42, en donde la base le llevan a gnd.
Comparandolo con los ya mencionados he podido sacar el esquematico (puede que este mal?), para los que han armado un qsc700 les sera facil explicarlo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola zipote, este tipo de configuraciones (..que todavía no entiendo..) qué ventajas tiene con respecto a una tradicional...? 

Saludos..


----------



## ext0001

Sólo he leído sobre ellos no tengo mucha idea, no he montado ninguno. Y lo que he leído en el foro hasta ahora que no es mucho pero seguiré haciéndolo, que como virtudes dan grandes potencias y buenos bajos/medios caso de las Qsc, pero en contra grandes calentamientos, grandes refrigeración, problemas al construirlos (algunos han dejado el proyecto de lado), dobles tranformadores, etc.
Espero llegar a leer los que todo sean virtudes. Pues si fuera así también me gustaría hacer alguno, que no lo descarto.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

Alguno sabe cómo se llama esta configuración....????

Saludos..


----------



## alcides alvarez

luis0585 dijo:


> hola que tal buenos dias.
> 
> estoy armando un amplificador de 800w solo que realize unas pequeñas modificaciones para reducir la placa
> pero al mirar la conexion de los capacitores de 4700/80v veo que la colocacion esta mal o no se si me equivoco
> de lo contrario deberian ir conectados a masa (gnd) y no ala salida de parlantes.
> si me pudieran ayudar con ese detallito aprovechando de su conocimientos de ustedes amigos se lo agradeceria o si el diseño esta mal tambien acepto su sugerencias.
> 
> subo la imagen del diseño de amplificador original tal como la baje de la red.



Efectivamente,es muy parecido a la configuración de los qsc,en estos la tierra(GND)es virtual ya que en realidad el gap central del transformador,por lo generar no se conecta o cuando si es conectado,lo hacen al centro de lo condenzadores de la fuente que es el mismo terminal de salida. Los  tr de potencia,se alimentan por el emisor en serie con la resitencia y el colector va gnd.


----------



## vedmitraa

working on 2800 watts, R.M.S.@2 ohm,Class AB amp


----------



## gregoriorg

Podrías subir el diagrama y el archivo de la simulación?


----------



## moonwalker

QSC es una linea buena en amplificadores por tanto los ultimos amplificadores que he construido ha sido en base a los de QSC; para mi estoy pensado en construir el clase H 2450 ; lo unico critico seria el transformador; mi hermano quiere invertir en un proyecto que desea que le haga y es el QSC RMX5050 clase H pero con dos rieles mas de voltaje de alimentacion que llegan hasta +/-165 Voltios DC lo cual considero un poco espeluznante; Esta decidido en invertir en tal amplificador pero yo todavia estoy en 3 y 2 o entre la espada y la pared mejor dicho;   :/


----------



## espectro24

vedmitraa dijo:


> working on 2800 watts, R.M.S.@2 ohm,Class AB amp



Hola amigos alguien puede suvir el diagrama de este amplificador? 
Me quede sin palabra la gran cantida de transistores.


----------



## palomo

Linda estufa postearon en lo personal no me gusta, mucho dinero en transistores aparte el trafo debe ser mínimo de 3Kv ( y me quedo corto) por canal esto quiere decir pesado a mas no poder, debido a la potencia que debe entregar a 1Ohm se entiende la cantidad de transistores pero con uno que se queme ADIOS a una buena cantidad de dinero, prefiero un clase H como el cervin vega 5000, a 2Ohms te entrega una potencia de 2500w y con solo 16 transistores (8 por riel) otro seria el QSC5050, lindas maquinas, ideales para hacer ejercicio al tratar de cargarlas, si quieres los 5000w solo activas el bridge que tienen y Bualaaa solo que piensa ¿que tipo de bocinas tendrias que poner? que soporten semejantes bestias.


----------



## gregoriorg

Coincido con tu forma de pensar  amigo  Palomo, tendrás el  post de este que dices? cervin vega 5000, saludos.


----------



## espectro24

alex candelo q dijo:


> Hola, sr aldemarar este es el amplificador al cual no le varia el bias pero repito solo lo probe con 4 transistores en total 2 c5200 y 2 a1943 tu dices que funciona con 10  por rama.




Hola amigos de este maravilloso foro queria saber Quien me puede brindar informacion sobre el amplificador de este pcb

Ya que me gustaria armarlo  he buscado pero no encuentro el tema *O*riginal aunq*UE*  no se si lo *H*alla?

De cuanto *WATTS* es?

Con cuantos volta*J*e trabaja?


*E*spero puedan ayudarme gracias

Saludos


----------



## gevv

Yetrox dijo:


> @angelp4492 El segundo diagrama en si aparece como KOŃCÓWKA MOCY HOLTON 400, el Original es el de Anthony Holton, aparece como Koncowka Mocy porque esta en Polaco que traduce amplificador Mosfet, aparte de ello es un buen amplificador, el caso es que en Polonia se vende mucho este amplificador y las ganancias no van precisamente a Holton, el diagrama polaco viene con la placa del amplificador de referencia para su debido armado.
> 
> http://www.advanceelectronic.pl/userdata/gfx/37c9be1041d08714df1cd0105e70fa65.jpg
> 
> http://www.advanceelectronic.pl/userdata/gfx/e707d55abad286cc16a65f5e72dfd7bb.jpg



hola,

diagrama de circuito

_lo siento no dibujos PCB_


----------



## palomo

Hola gregorioorg, lamentablemente aun no se ha tratado de clonar el cervin vega 5000 (no que yo sepa) en el foro ya que es una bestia de tres etapas de voltaje, en mi caso tengo 2 en mi sonido movil pero son de linea (originales) y la verdad tratar de clonarlos llevaría mucho trabajo y mucho tacto con los voltajes el ultimo es de +-160volts, suficiente para mandarte a elejir otro hobby si cometes algun error.

Te recomiendo una bestia armada y probada la cual ya tuve el placer de armarla, se trata del amplificador MTE (master como se conoce por otros lados) el cual lo posteo un miembro del foro que se llama Oscar Monsalvo, te entrega algo así como 1200w a 2Ohms y en puente unos 2300wats y hablar ya de esta potencia es algo serio, las bocinas que necesitas para soportar tal poder mínimo deben ser 18sound (18SW1500 o 18SW2400) o alguna que se le parezca y cada una de ellas en mi pais valen de $4500 a $5000 digamos unos $320 dolares asi que ve haciendo cuentas de cuanto te saldria entrar a semejante proyecto.

y si tienes suficiente $$$$$ adelante con este proyecto.

SAludos


----------



## gregoriorg

palomo dijo:


> Hola gregorioorg, lamentablemente aun no se ha tratado de clonar el cervin vega 5000 (no que yo sepa) en el foro ya que es una bestia de tres etapas de voltaje, en mi caso tengo 2 en mi sonido movil pero son de linea (originales) y la verdad tratar de clonarlos llevaría mucho trabajo y mucho tacto con los voltajes el ultimo es de +-160volts, suficiente para mandarte a elejir otro hobby si cometes algun error.
> 
> Te recomiendo una bestia armada y probada la cual ya tuve el placer de armarla, se trata del amplificador MTE (master como se conoce por otros lados) el cual lo posteo un miembro del foro que se llama Oscar Monsalvo, te entrega algo así como 1200w a 2Ohms y en puente unos 2300wats y hablar ya de esta potencia es algo serio, las bocinas que necesitas para soportar tal poder mínimo deben ser 18sound (18SW1500 o 18SW2400) o alguna que se le parezca y cada una de ellas en mi pais valen de $4500 a $5000 digamos unos $320 dolares asi que ve haciendo cuentas de cuanto te saldria entrar a semejante proyecto.
> 
> y si tienes suficiente $$$$$ adelante con este proyecto.
> 
> SAludos


 

Muchas gracias por tu consejo Palomo, es razonable lo tomare muy en cuenta, Saludos que estes muy bien


----------



## mrmay

SAYTRONIC dijo:
			
		

> Buen día Foristas, Subo el amplificador Tailandes muy famoso Clase H, bueno Foristas este es mi último aporte ya que me retiro de Foros de Electrónica completando el mensaje Nº 25, espero que algún Forista lo pueda apreciar y de pronto hasta se anime a construir este tipo de amplificadores que son magníficos y garantizados no solo en Tailandia si no en todo en el mundo, doy credito de ello ya que los he comprado y he construido algunos de ellos.



Amigos alguien sabe con cuanto se alimenta este amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensajes Temporales *

Es evidente que él los fabricaba y especulaba que publicándolos incompletos como "aporte" , alguien se comunicara con él pàra comprárselos , contra de las Normas del Foro.

Saludos !


----------



## demodelor

saludos ... 
soy de barranquilla, caminando por un local de remates me encontré con un chasis de un amplificador original oxidado ( no tenia marca ) me llamo la atención y lo destape en su interior solo encontré un transformador ¡¡ ... ( lo conseguí a muy buen precio ) desmonte dicho transformador y que sorpresa en su placa dice    93 - 0 - 93 ac 21.5A  _   14.5 - 0 - 14.5 ac 2.4A  al realizar pruebas esta en buen estado. 

mi idea es armar un amplificador de audio para bajos que trabaje a 4 ohmios  el problema es  yo nunca e excedido los +-95 v dc  (soy estudiante aun y quiero experimentar ) ¿que tarjeta soporta ese voltaje ? cual me recomiendan


----------



## Fogonazo

demodelor dijo:


> saludos ...
> soy de barranquilla, caminando por un local de remates me encontré con un chasis de un amplificador original oxidado ( no tenia marca ) me llamo la atención y lo destape en su interior solo encontré un transformador ¡¡ ... ( lo conseguí a muy buen precio ) desmonte dicho transformador y que sorpresa en su placa dice    93 - 0 - 93 ac 21.5A  _   14.5 - 0 - 14.5 ac 2.4A  al realizar pruebas esta en buen estado.
> 
> mi idea es armar un amplificador de audio para bajos que trabaje a 4 ohmios  el problema es  yo nunca e excedido los +-95 v dc  (soy estudiante aun y quiero experimentar ) ¿que tarjeta soporta ese voltaje ? cual me recomiendan



¿ Que opinas si miras los temas del Foro sobre amplificadores ?

Esto te puede ayudar:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------



## demodelor

Fogonazo muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta 
 si yo esos datos no los tenia en una tabla... pero tenia idea de que eran así gracias  ¡¡ el primer tema que ley fue el de como calcular la fuente de alimentación que usted  escribió ...
estuve mirando en este tema  ''diagramas de amplificadores'' y vi muchos pero ninguno de los que alcance a ver trabaja con ese voltaje ... vi la "mte"... que es la que mas se voltaje soporta (+-100) también una llamada "máster" pero necesita un voltaje de +-130 y +-135 , porque las demás trabajan con inyectores... tampoco se cual me responde mejor a frecuencias bajas ...  por eso pedí algunas opiniones o asesorías jjjj ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo

demodelor dijo:


> Fogonazo muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta
> si yo esos datos no los tenia en una tabla... pero tenia idea de que eran así gracias  ¡¡ el primer tema que ley fue el de como calcular la fuente de alimentación que usted  escribió ...
> estuve mirando en este tema  ''diagramas de amplificadores'' y vi muchos pero ninguno de los que alcance a ver trabaja con ese voltaje ... vi la "mte"... que es la que mas se voltaje soporta (+-100) también una llamada "máster" pero necesita un voltaje de +-130 y +-135 , porque las demás trabajan con inyectores... tampoco se cual me responde mejor a frecuencias bajas ...  por eso pedí algunas opiniones o asesorías jjjj ¡¡¡



Un amplificador "Decente" debe responder a TODO el rango de frecuencias, para aplicarlo a cajas de graves/sub graves, solo se agrega un filtro pasa-bajos o un crossover electrónico.


----------



## demodelor

ps si eso lo se pero creo que no me explico bien... creo que hay unas que responden mejor a un tipo de frecuencias osea dan un sonido particular o eso creo yo, una qsc no responde igual , da la  misma calidad a una zener o pioner o si??  sin embargo se que son capaces de responder a todo el rango de frecuencias a esto me refiero¡¡


----------



## CYCA

Buen dia a todos los amigos del foro .Hace algunos años un conocido me hablo de este amplificador phase linear y me gustaria armarlo pero no encuentro su diagrama completo si alguien lo tiene por favor podria postearlo les estare eternamente agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo

CYCA dijo:


> Buen dia a todos los amigos del foro .Hace algunos años un conocido me hablo de este amplificador phase linear y me gustaria armarlo pero no encuentro su diagrama completo si alguien lo tiene por favor podria postearlo les estare eternamente agradecido.



No llego a distinguir que que modelo es y además esta incompleto.

En el buscador del Foro coloca *"Phase Linear"* y tendrás varios esquemas de esa marca.

Te comento antes de que encares la construcción, las marcas serias tal como Phase Linear empleaban componentes de muy alta calidad en todas las etapas, componentes en general muy fuera del alcance de un aficionado


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola CYCA, aquí tienes el manual de servicio completo del amplificador Phase Linear 700 Series Two. Espero te sea util.


----------



## Yuntech

Hi! Amplifier diagram ZX-2024 OTL PCB®

Hola! Diagrama amplificador OTL ZX-2024™ PCB©


----------



## CYCA

Muchas gracias Johnsamuel por el manual ahora a diseñar el PCB.


----------



## aldemarar

demodelor dijo:


> Fogonazo muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta
> si yo esos datos no los tenia en una tabla... pero tenia idea de que eran así gracias  ¡¡ el primer tema que ley fue el de como calcular la fuente de alimentación que usted  escribió ...
> estuve mirando en este tema  ''diagramas de amplificadores'' y vi muchos pero ninguno de los que alcance a ver trabaja con ese voltaje ... vi la "mte"... que es la que mas se voltaje soporta (+-100) también una llamada "máster" pero necesita un voltaje de +-130 y +-135 , porque las demás trabajan con inyectores... tampoco se cual me responde mejor a frecuencias bajas ...  por eso pedí algunas opiniones o asesorías jjjj ¡¡¡



revisa bien, no sera que era un amplificador clase H revisa si tiene los otros voltajes bajos si no es mejor que trabajes con 95v +- para ese voltaje la ram o la maxter son buenas ,también la qsc , hay un diseño que yo hice la ampalar puedes buscarla en este foro y es mas fácil de hacer


----------



## helman

este esun driver que se mucho aca en el brasil da bajos muy buenos se pued colocar 8 parlantes de 18 pulgadas por canal el diseño es del amigo CRISELETRON usa transfomador con salida secundario de 80+80 ac  60 amperios


----------



## alcidesruben

helman dijo:


> este esun driver que se mucho aca en el brasil da bajos muy buenos se pued colocar 8 parlantes de 18 pulgadas por canal el diseño es del amigo CRISELETRON usa transfomador con salida secundario de 80+80 ac  60 amperios



Hola seria tan amable de subir tan bien el esquema, se ve muy bien el amplificador. Gracias


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

helman dijo:


> este esun driver que se mucho aca en el brasil da bajos muy buenos se pued colocar 8 parlantes de 18 pulgadas por canal el diseño es del amigo CRISELETRON usa transfomador con salida secundario de 80+80 ac  60 amperios




1º : ¿Puedes subir el esquema electrico?
2º :  Lo de la tension melo puede creer hasta cierto punto. Pero la corriente creo que no. ¿60 Amperios? ¿60? No 6A ni 10A ni 12A... sino 60A. ¿Son 30A por linea o 60A por linea?

Cálculo de la potencia obtenido en un secundario (linea):
P=V*I   
->  80V*30A = 2400W
->  80V*60A = 4800W

PTotal  -> 160V*30A = 4800W
PTotal  -> 160V*60A = 9600W


Esperamos el esquema electrico.


----------



## evilasiosouza

hola amigos me voy de aquí la placa original de times one, que el amigo criseletron se basa en la mejora de la distribución.



Yo también voy a la placa esquema rf802.

buen esquema viejo, pero sirve como referencia.


----------



## DLO

hola a todos,,,,!alguien escucho de esta marca si suena y sera buena calidad ?gracias 
http://www.buscandoanuncios.es/media/newimgads/50203385.jpg
comento esto ya que no la conozco y sus diagramas son muy escasos ,,,,peeeero recopile algunos ,,,,


----------



## Yairman

DLO dijo:


> hola a todos,,,,!alguien escucho de esta marca si suena y sera buena calidad ?gracias
> http://www.buscandoanuncios.es/media/newimgads/50203385.jpg
> comento esto ya que no la conozco y sus diagramas son muy escasos ,,,,peeeero recopile algunos ,,,,




Son buenos hace un tiempo quería armarme FP-302 ya que tocaste el tema

http://mundomusicalmeria.com/mundomusic/sat/esquemas/musicson/


----------



## leojavier

luis0585 dijo:


> hola que tal buenos dias.
> 
> estoy armando un amplificador de 800w solo que realize unas pequeñas modificaciones para reducir la placa
> pero al mirar la conexion de los capacitores de 4700/80v veo que la colocacion esta mal o no se si me equivoco
> de lo contrario deberian ir conectados a masa (gnd) y no ala salida de parlantes.
> si me pudieran ayudar con ese detallito aprovechando de su conocimientos de ustedes amigos se lo agradeceria o si el diseño esta mal tambien acepto su sugerencias.
> 
> subo la imagen del diseño de amplificador original tal como la baje de la red.



si que funcionara!...yo arme dos modelos similares y de hecho tengo uno comercial con esas configuraciones de colectores a masa...suenan de lujo!


----------



## blanko001

Yaitronica dijo:


> Son buenos hace un tiempo quería armarme FP-302 ya que tocaste el tema
> 
> http://mundomusicalmeria.com/mundomusic/sat/esquemas/musicson/









Y yo he querido hacer uno de éste tipo con con unos transistores 2N3055 que tengo originales y apenas la cantidad justa para la versión stereo (8 unidades). Lo que sucede es que no he "pillado" un buen disipador para los transistores. Y siempre me la paso buscando un cuasicomplementario con`4 transistores 2N3055 y que sea digno de Hi-Fi con muy poca distorsión.  Cuando me siente a decidir que circuito usar, lo monto en el multisim a ver que distorsión entrega. 

Saludos!


----------



## DLO

hola,,,,a todos ,,gracias por responder
tenia ganas de armar un amplificador para mis 2 cajas 2x15" 8 ohms 600 watts rms
y no me decido en cuanto a la potencia ,costos ,calidad etc
el transformador lo puedo sacar de mi antigua soldadora intraud SE-150 amperios pesa entre 22 a 27 kilos si mal no recuerdo   es super silenciosa ,cuando esta enchufada sin que este soldando ,,,, 
tengo que sacarle el secundario y hacerle uno ,,,,,todo de a poco por el teme de el gasto 
me gustaria algo que ande de una sin complicaciones por el poco tiempo 
 se que en el foro ya hay muchos esquemas que a muchos les funciono ,,,,,
sera cuestion de decidir


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo que vas a tener que recalculearlo y quitarle algunas espiras al primario , ya que dichos transformadores son "inductivos" para permitir el cortocircuito del inicio del arco.

El clase D de Ejtagle 

Saludos !


----------



## Yairman

blanko001 dijo:


> http://mundomusicalmeria.com/mundomusic/sat/esquemas/musicson/11_musicson_etapa_turbo_300.jpg
> 
> Y yo he querido hacer uno de éste tipo con con unos transistores 2N3055 que tengo originales y apenas la cantidad justa para la versión stereo (8 unidades). Lo que sucede es que no he "pillado" un buen disipador para los transistores. Y siempre me la paso buscando un cuasicomplementario con`4 transistores 2N3055 y que sea digno de Hi-Fi con muy poca distorsión.  Cuando me siente a decidir que circuito usar, lo monto en el multisim a ver que distorsión entrega.
> 
> Saludos!



Ese ta bueno pero sería mucho mejor complementario, recuerdo haber clonado uno de este PCB, voy a buscarlo pero me toca acordarme donde fue que lo guarde sonadaba bien calidoso


----------



## blanko001

Yaitronica dijo:


> Ese ta bueno pero sería mucho mejor complementario, recuerdo haber clonado uno de este PCB, voy a buscarlo pero me toca acordarme donde fue que lo guarde sonadaba bien calidoso
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 152519



No tendría problemas en usar el complementario. Pero es que quiero aprovechar éstas 8 linduras. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 108595

Eso si... ese circuito del ampli con control de tonos con componentes discretos y todo está tentador. 
Saludos!


----------



## leojavier

Para los mas expertos...aca intenté simular en Multisim 13 el AP800 pero como suponía no pude...jejeje...a ver si alguien puede verlo y corregir el o los errores que pueda haber ya que parece un circuito muy sencillo y con posibilidad de fabricarlo para varias potencias. gracias


----------



## pandacba

El Fapesa de 100W originales el ajuste de 12V es adecuado si no quieres que se derrita el driver que trabaja en clase A, los armaba con los driver fuera de la placa en un disipador más grande que los de salida y es cierto no sonaba tan mal, tengo dos placas de esas todavía


----------



## Mazinger

mrmay dijo:


> Amigos alguien sabe con cuanto se alimenta este amplificador



Compa mrmay es la fusion del Crown + Yamaha diseño original de Detex. Se alimenta con ±95V DC 10A


----------



## leojavier

Aqui les dejo un aporte que me parecio muy interesante.



TAmbien les dejo este que parece muy interesante...pero me gustaria saber por ejemplo como sabe el circuito en que momento debe clipear? es decir que no es lo mismo que se conecte un ampli de 100w que otro de 500w. No deberia tener algun tipo de ajuste?


----------



## Yairman

leojavier dijo:


> Para los mas expertos...aca intenté simular en Multisim 13 el AP800 pero como suponía no pude...jejeje...a ver si alguien puede verlo y corregir el o los errores que pueda haber ya que parece un circuito muy sencillo y con posibilidad de fabricarlo para varias potencias. gracias




Ese tipo de amplificadores tipo QSC, en la simulación no se deben colacar los condensadores o capacitores de la fuente, otro error estás simulando con una fuente sencilla se debe simular con doble fuente, acuerdate que es un amplificador con fuente simétrica, el generador debes colocarlo a 1KHz.

Se ve simple ese diagrama pero vas a tener que dedicarle unas buenas horas en la simulación, si es que te funciona la simulación porque lo dudo yo se porque te lo digo


----------



## blanko001

leojavier dijo:


> Aqui les dejo un aporte que me parecio muy interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> TAmbien les dejo este que parece muy interesante...pero me gustaria saber por ejemplo como sabe el circuito en que momento debe clipear? es decir que no es lo mismo que se conecte un ampli de 100w que otro de 500w. No deberia tener algun tipo de ajuste?



El circuito solo compara  tensión entre la salida del amplificador (OUT) y la entrada de tensión positiva (+HV) del mismo. Cuando la amplitud de la señal en la salida se acerca o más bien es igual (en teoría) a la tensión de alimentación, la cresta de esa "onda" no podría ir más arriba de la tensión máxima de alimentación y se produce el llamado recorte. Por ello, no depende de la tensión de alimentación o la potencia del amplificador, sino de la diferencia entre el voltaje del pico de la onda y la tensión de alimentación.

Saludos!


----------



## demodelor

aldemarar dijo:


> revisa bien, no sera que era un amplificador clase H revisa si tiene los otros voltajes bajos si no es mejor que trabajes con 95v +- para ese voltaje la ram o la maxter son buenas ,también la qsc , hay un diseño que yo hice la ampalar puedes buscarla en este foro y es mas fácil de hacer



yo también pensé lo mismo, pero no, solo tiene los voltajes que dije anteriormente.  ya las e realizado la qsc, zener y la ram suenan excelente, ( a mi parecer ) pero después de los +-95 calientan demasiado los drivers así que preferí dejarla hasta tener mas experiencia... procederé a desarmar el secundario del transformador que hable ya que pocos les gusta trabajar con ese voltaje estoy estudiando acá en el foro pero es un tema un poco extenso.  
gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias a San Google amplificador de un ingeniero japonés. Cuanto menos curioso y robusto. Un saludo.

https://translate.googleusercontent...14.htm&usg=ALkJrhjgigpunLtYYwU0CFsbtBh7jQFUpw


----------



## aldemarar

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gracias a San Google amplificador de un ingeniero japonés. Cuanto menos curioso y robusto. Un saludo.
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent...14.htm&usg=ALkJrhjgigpunLtYYwU0CFsbtBh7jQFUpw


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigos estuve viendo que comentaron algo sobre el amplificador TIME ONE RF802 yo estuve elavorando la simulacion con multisim pero no logre hacer que amplificara el diagrama horiginal tiene errores



amigos si pueden demen una mano


----------



## helman

esto aqui puede  servir de ayuda es un pcb del amigo cristiano miranda del brasil


----------



## mrmay

Mazinger dijo:


> Compa mrmay es la fusion del Crown + Yamaha diseño original de Detex. Se alimenta con ±95V DC 10A



Amigo gracias por responder
la pcb tiene 2 voltages alto y bajo, sabes cual es el voltage bajo 
Gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Kebra

Bien, luego de casi 30 años logré compilar la información de este amplificador MOSFET publicado en el año 1988 en nuestra querida "Radio Práctica".

La publicación original es del mismo año en "Radio plans", revista francesa similar. Existe una página en la cual está el artículo original, publicado con autorización del diseñador, por lo tanto pueden construir tranquilamente el amplificador. Claro que está en francés, de manera que la descripción la copié de Radio Práctica, y los planos de Radio Plans.

Si los números son ciertos, estamos ante el mejor amplificador en la historia de la humanidad, como dice el artículo. Dejo esa evaluación a criterio de los que saben.

Lo publico para que quienes quieran una alternativa "vintage" puedan despuntar el vicio, y quienes la tienen clara den su veredicto sobre la calidad.

Ahí vamos...


El amplificador cuya construcción se describirá trabaja perfectamente con baffles de poco rendimiento, frecuentemente utilizados en los sistemas caseros. El equipo descrito está previsto para 8Ω, pero trabaja sin inconvenientes sobre 4Ω, aunque entonces con potencia doble, excesiva para el hogar.

*Introducción:* 

El proyecto es de tipo industrial. Los esquemas no contienen extravagancias, zonas con problemas, no-linealidades impuestas, compensaciones obligatorias; aquí nada está rebuscado. 
La construcción es larga y necesita constante atención teniendo siempre presente que no pueden cometerse equivocaciones. Un laboratorio equipado es superfluo, basta un multímetro para poner a punto el equipo que tiene no más de 4 potenciómetros para regular. Este artículo insistirá especialmente en la construcción, que incluye los únicos puntos delicados; la técnica es perfectamente límpida.
Numerosos lectores utilizan un esquema de alta fidelidad para construir un equipo diferente del descrito. Con MOSFET lo desaconsejamos formalmente y la plaqueta amplificadora debe construirse lo más fielmente posible para evitar decepciones y gastos. Únicamente la fuente de alimentación puede admitir variantes, que se examinarán.

*Características típicas de la plaqueta amplificadora:*

Dependen de las tensiones de alimentación, de la carga, de la temperatura de los disipadores y de la unidad bajo prueba. Los resultados de las mediciones se dan con cargas de 8 y 4Ω, que son resistores inductivos (bobinados) que en las frecuencias altas pueden falsear las cifras.
_Plaqueta de "malas" características:_
Tensión de alimentación ± 65 V en reposo/carga 8,3512.
La banda pasante puede apreciarse, en el cuadro 1.
El recortado lento comienza a 33,8 Vef. o sea 136 Wef., el tiempo de subida (para unos 100 V P-P) es de 0,8 µs a 33 kHz, lo que da un slew rate de 115 V/µs, aproximadamente.









_Plaqueta en mejor forma: _
Las condiciones son parecidas, pero el módulo está caliente, las cargas también y han variado. Los cordones de entrada influyen en estas frecuencias según el cuadro 2.






En las cuatro configuraciones, el tiempo de subida era de 0,66 µs medido a 58 kHz. El recortado lento se producía entre 33 y 34 Vef (o sea 135 y 145 Wef) con 8Ω y entre 30 y 31 Vef (o sea 225 y 240 Wef) con 4Ω (y ± 59 V en este último caso), todo a 1 kHz.
Con regulación en las fuentes de alimentación, la plaqueta peor con ± 58 V recorta a 31,2 V/8Ω o sea 121,7 W y pasa a -3 dB a 465 kHz. El tiempo de subida a 38 kHz vale 0,7 µs. Con 4Ω el recortado comienza a 29,25 V o sea 203,7 W. La otra plaqueta daba resultados similares.
Tal como aconsejamos, con fuente de alimentación única de ± 58 V y para un canal solo, puede contarse, con una diferencia de ± 10 %, con las siguientes condiciones:
Banda pasante ajustable de 0 Hz a 450 kHz aproximadamente a -3 dB.
Potencia máxima antes del recortado, aproximadamente, 124 W/8Ω y 225 W/4Ω.
Tensión de entrada, aproximadamente 1,12 V bajo 15 kΩ para Pmáx.
Tiempo medio de subida en todas las configuraciones: 0,7µs aproximadamente.
La seguridad está proporcionada por fusibles, disyuntores térmicos y protecciones electrónicas contra corto circuitos.

*Esquema teórico de la plaqueta del amplificador:*

Está representado en la fig. 1. Su estudio comienza por el de la etapa final que utiliza la disposición en contrafase ("push-pull") de HEXFET complementarios en triple paralelo.
De la entrada de audio a la salida para el parlante, la señal atraviesa 4 semiconductores siendo los 3 primeros transistores bipolares de tecnología planar.
La parte positiva amplifica en tensión por Q1 y Q5, después en corriente por Q8 y el MOSFET compuesto Q12 + Q13 + Q14. La parte negativa procede simétricamente y Q6 sirve de termómetro HEXFET para compensar los 6 HEXFET de potencia.

Un limitador de corriente formado por Q10 y Q11 vigila individualmente los 6 HEXFET de salida, y varios capacitores de aceleración permiten la rápida acción de la protección.
Se notará la ausencia del circuito R-C serie de salida que no se justifica en un circuito perfectamente equilibrado y sencillo. Las polarizaciones de entrada utilizan los TL 431 como Zener de alto rendimiento (Z1 y Z2) porque la sencillez no excluye la calidad; al contrario, la impone.

http://i.imgur.com/5zwv4lj.png

*Elección de los HEXFET de salida:*

Se han adoptado los MOSFET de International Rectifier porque parecieron los mejores, y como por casualidad, los mejor adaptados a la presente aplicación. Dicho esto, no se consulta un catálogo de potencia MOS como un catálogo de potencia bipolar.
Aunque es evidente que en la fig. 1 podría reemplazarse cada transistor HEXFET por un Darlington de 140 V y el termómetro Q6 por un TIP29 modificando solamente algunos resistores, sería una mala idea. El termómetro bipolar haría oscilar cada punto de unión, y la etapa final tendría menos ancho de banda (10 veces aproximadamente) y más distorsión bajo la forma de corrientes de error (importantes en las frecuencias elevadas).
Visto de cerca, el MOSFET es diferente por completo y ha de ser particularmente estudiado en el presente caso, donde se impone la puesta en paralelo. En efecto, la corriente de pico con 4Ω pasa de 10 A y no respondería ningún encapsulado único, aunque fuese TO 3.

*He aquí el método de selección:*

1) Apartar los catálogos fuera de actualidad o inadaptados y encontrar la marca de los MOSFET.
2) Evaluar la tensión total de alimentación necesaria (en principio, inferior a 150 V).
3) Buscar los tipos de 150 V (o de 200 V) cuyo canal P corresponde a la potencia y no a RDS(ON), que aquí no cuenta.
4) Seleccionar los pares de 150 V según la potencia admisible, es decir, el tamaño del substrato. Actualmente se encuentran pares de 40 W, 75 W y 125 W.
5) Buscar la potencia global necesaria, como igual a la potencia máxima consumida por el parlante (aquí 225 W, aproximadamente).
6) Determinar, en cada serie de substratos, el número de MOSFET necesarios para obtener esta cifra, en el presente caso 6 x 40 W, 3 x 75 W o 2 x 125 W.
7) Simplificar entonces según estos criterios:
El precio de cada una de las combinaciones citadas (muy alto).
*La factibilidad:* es complicado proteger 12 MOSFET de 40 W por canal, harían falta muchos componentes pasivos y un disipador exagerado; queda eliminado el de 40 W.
Con dos substratos de 125 W, es necesario elegir el metal, porque los puntos de contacto y de evacuación térmicos son poco numerosos. Se corre el riesgo de recalentar los substratos, poco convenientes además por su precio y su capacitancia de entrada; se eliminan los de 125W.
Queda la serie de los de 75 W con 3 substratos canal N y 3 substratos canal P que utilizan el económico encapsulado TO 220; no necesitan otro, como lo confirmará el aspecto térmico. Se da en la fig. 2 una tabla que agrupa las informaciones importantes para alta fidelidad típicas de los HEXFET International Rectifier de la serie EXORCIST I a III.
No falta más que el par IRF 132/9132 con el encapsulado TO 3 de los tipos 532/9532, eléctricamente idénticos. El lector comprenderá por esta tabla la elección del autor para la mejor relación precio/velocidad/factibilidad. Hay una decena de parámetros relacionados entre sí que exigen un centenar de cálculos.
Por lo tanto, se han adoptado los IRF 630 (o serie 630) de canal N y los IRF 9630 (o serie 9630) de canal P. 

*Elección de los otros transistores:*

Es todavía más restrictiva puesto que se está obligado a emplear tipos de alta tensión y elevado rendimiento, que afortunadamente son clásicos y por esta razón no son caros.
Los preamplificadores de entrada son el NPN 2N5551 y el PNP 2N5401, comparables a los BC107 y 177 en cuanto a ruido, pero soportan 140 V por lo menos. Los amplificadores y excitadores son el NPN 2N3440 y el PNP 2N5416 que son transistores planar de 10 W, pero para 250 V como mínimo.
Estos últimos son poco conocidos al ser para uso militar; sus características son extraordinarias y su precio ventajoso. La protección utiliza el par 2N2222/2N2907 por su robustez, que hace inútil la presencia de R22 en el esquema de la fig. 1.

http://i.imgur.com/W6KH29A.png

*Fuente de alimentación a partir de la tensión alterna:*

Se descubre el sonido de un amplificador en los graves observando el tamaño y número de los capacitores de filtrado, así como el del transformador (o transformadores).
La parte común del esquema está representada en la fig. 3, y va desde la toma de corriente hasta el puente rectificador único. El empleo de los dos transformadores toroidales de 470 W impone precauciones eficaces, pero poco costosas en la práctica.
Para permitir la utilización de un interruptor de puesta en funcionamiento fuera de lo común, no hace falta hacerle pasar la enorme potencia de arranque y de corte que lo destruiría rápidamente. Se encargará de ello un relevador con bobina para 220 V que pueda cortar 10 A 250 V.
Los contactos útiles de este relevador están protegidos por el supresor de picos SIOV 1, mientras que SIOV 2 limita a unos 400 V las sobretensiones primarias de los transformadores que podrían dañar al puente rectificador y a los capacitores de filtrado situados a continuación.
El foquito de neón del interruptor SW1 (con su resistor) está conectado al primario de los transformadores y un fusible lento de 6,3 A (F1) sirve de amortiguador y de protección primaria. Se ven los 4 protectores térmicos de 80°C (instalados en los amplificadores) que normalmente están cerrados y se abren en caso de sobrecarga prolongada de las salidas para parlante.
Conectando en serie en el circuito de puesta en funcionamiento estas protecciones de audio frecuencia, se reduce a un mínimo el diámetro de los conductores que los conecta y la corriente activa, que no es más que la del relevador. Los termostatos PRT1 a 4 forman una función OR de seguridad, y el primero que se abre corta al amplificador; el rearmado es automático después del enfriamiento del disipador involucrado.
Los primarios de los transformadores T1 y T2 están conectados en oposición de fase para reducir a un mínimo la molestia de los 50 Hz y esta fase se ha adoptado en el secundario como indican los puntos de referencia de la fig. 3.
Cada uno de los transformadores tiene en realidad sus dos secundarios de 43 V en paralelo para disponer de una corriente eficaz de 11 A.
La estrella de masa está formada en el centro de los secundarios, y puede conectarse a este punto el conductor de tierra que da seguridad al operador frente a las corrientes de fuga por capacitancia de los primarios y secundarios de T1 y T2. Esta conexión, optativa en un departamento, se transforma en obligatoria en una casa individual o en un ambiente húmedo.
Los conductores de 43 V disponen de un fusible rápido de 10 A (F2 y F3) de protección de los secundarios de T1 y T2. Conexiones directas van entonces al puente rectificador de 400 V/25 A (P1) con un capacitor antiparásitos C1. Lo esencial de la fig. 3 se agrupará en un pequeño circuito impreso para facilitar la construcción.

http://i.imgur.com/97F5q5W.png

*Tensiones continuas de alimentación:*

Tomando como base el puente rectificador P1 se proponen diversas fórmulas representadas en las figs. 4, 5 y 6. La fig. 4 es el tipo de error que debe evitarse cuando uno mismo construye el amplificador. La única ventaja es el reducido costo, pero son grandes los inconvenientes.
1) El capacitor electrolítico debe integrar corriente de entrada de 100 Hz y corriente de audio frecuencia de salida con elevado di/dt aleatorio; pronto se fatiga y suena "hueco" en menos de tres años.
2) Los graves son calamitosos y con ellos la música porque los problemas aumentan en forma exponencial cuando la audiofrecuencia desciende por debajo de 100 Hz. Esto explica el increíble aumento de la distorsión de los graves en muchos amplificadores del comercio. No hablemos de una orquesta, cuando los graves absorben energía de los otros tonos.
3) Aparece en potencia la diafonía, lo que en definitiva es menos molesto de lo que se cree. En este punto, únicamente interviene la capacitancia para hacer disminuir el defecto.
4) Para justificar el precio, ciertos fabricantes imaginan esquemas y componentes muy originales que tienden a disimular la falta de energía para la alimentación de la etapa de salida.
5) Es inútil buscar tipos de capacitores de muy baja resistencia en serie, que son enormes y costosos, en general.
Por último, la fig. 4 no conviene más que para equipos de baja potencia. Si se piensa utilizar este método de alimentación, es inútil leer este artículo; más vale adquirir un amplificador del comercio.
La fig. 5 da una solución que divide el esfuerzo entre 6 capacitores de 22.000 µF/63 V (en alta fidelidad, la unidad no es realmente el µF, sino los 22.000 µF). Es adecuada para una salida de mayor potencia que la permitida por el esquema de la fig. 4.
Podría proyectarse una solución con 4 capacitores electrolíticos separando los canales derecho e izquierdo añadiendo un segundo puente rectificador, conectando transformadores para cada puente y dos capacitores electrolíticos. La fig. 5 proporcionaría mejor audición y correcta vida útil de los capacitores.
En la fig. 6 aparece la solución preferida por el autor con 4 capacitores electrolíticos desacoplados por circuitos de regulación. Los capacitores de salida no están sometidos al diente de sierra de 100 Hz y duran 100.000 horas; los de entrada trabajan con la forma integrada de la corriente de audiofrecuencia extraída. Durarán unas 10.000 horas en vez de 5.000 (aproximadamente).
El precio es igual o inferior al de la versión de 6 unidades (fig. 5) con un inconveniente y dos nuevas ventajas.
Los volts perdidos entre la alta tensión y la baja tensión son irrecuperables como potencia, y ésta disminuye aproximadamente 10 % por plaqueta amplificadora.
La baja impedancia y el débil ruido residual dan una precisión innegable a la energía reclamada por los amplificadores.

http://i.imgur.com/qESrAjq.png

La relativa precisión de las tensiones de trabajo del amplificador reduce las variaciones de la polarización de los transistores de audio frecuencia de la fig. 1, por consiguiente, algunas distorsiones dinámicas, y limita las distorsiones debidas a los errores de modo común.
En efecto, los amplificadores complementarios pueden eliminar perfectamente dos señales erróneas presentes simultáneamente en las líneas positiva y negativa de alimentación si son iguales y de fase opuesta.
Sin embargo, ningún amplificador puede eliminar una asimetría en las líneas de alimentación, aún breve, como la que produce una señal periódica o musical que nunca exige lo mismo del + y del - en el mismo instante. El buen rechazo del modo común no es más una garantía de inmunidad porque el modo de error deja de ser común.
Esta consideración capital explica por qué un amplificador determinado es mejor sobre 8Ω que sobre 4Ω, puesto que la impedancia del "boomer" determina directamente la magnitud de la señal de error que desequilibra las líneas de alimentación, después el amplificador, y finalmente modula la orquesta por los graves, lo que equivale a "ahogarla" auditivamente.
En consecuencia, se aconseja preferir la solución de la fig. 6 sacrificando evidentemente algunos watts para dar precisión y verdad a los que quedan. El chasis presentado permite indiferentemente las soluciones de las figs. 4, 5 y 6, es decir, montar progresivamente una fuente de alimentación correcta a medida que el presupuesto lo permita.
La solución regulada proporciona 4 potenciales diferentes que la fig. 1 permite conectar a cada amplificador (± baja tensión y ± alta tensión) disponiendo los diodos D1 y D2 (verticales). Otra posibilidad es tomar solamente ± baja tensión y reemplazar estos diodos por el puente + y el puente - también de trazos (horizontales en la misma figura 1).
La plaqueta amplificadora está calculada y verificada como resistente a todos los casos posibles, y finalmente preferimos la opción regulada (fig. 6) con puentes (fig. 1) que es más recomendable a juicio del autor y por los componentes elegidos para la plaqueta amplificadora.

*Los reguladores:*

Su esquema está representado en la fig. 7 y corresponde a una estructura Zener con transistores de paso en serie, probada en otros amplificadores construidos por el autor. Los diodos zener dependientes Z3 y Z4 controlan Darlingtons de potencia conectados en paralelo (Q1 + Q2 y Q3 + Q4).
Si las unidades Darlington son de la misma marca, modelo y serie, bastan 0,1Ω para igualarlos (R9/R10 y R11/R12) Si hay dudas, se elevan a 0,15 Ω estos resistores de equilibrio. Los transistores Q1 a Q4 controlan cada par 250 W de potencia de pico.

http://i.imgur.com/KPFQzRu.png

*Primera etapa de la construcción:*

Procurarse inicialmente todos los componentes del amplificador con paciencia y atención en cuanto a la calidad y conformidad con lo recomendado. Trabajar después la caja con un juego de mechas y limas redondas de más de 10 mm de diámetro.
De la caja, un rack de 4 unidades de 350 mm de profundidad, retirar las cubiertas superior e inferior y guardar los tornillos. Desmontar después la cara anterior, de la caja quitando las empuñaduras y guardar igualmente la tornillería en bolsitas.
Taládrese el panel de aluminio según la fig. 8 si el interruptor general es de marca "TH", o hacer de lo contrario la modificación que convenga. Si es necesario, lavar el panel terminado con un buen jabón y con los dedos. La contra-cara de chapa se taladrará sobre una plancha de madera para no deformarla teniendo en cuenta el espesor de 0,5 mm. Soporta los dos transformadores y la fuente de alimentación de la fig. 3, como muestra la fig. 9.
Confecciónese el circuito impreso para la sección de tensión alterna de la fuente (con plaqueta epóxica gruesa) cuyo trazado representa la fig. 10. Los orificios han de corresponder con los diversos diámetros de los de paso, que se comprobarán con la plaqueta. Estáñense con el soldador todas las pistas; la temperatura del soldador será de 370°C, y la punta plana, de 5 mm de ancho; límpiese después el fundente con un pincel embebido en tricloroetileno.

http://i.imgur.com/riIHWr9.png

Instálense los componentes como indica la fig. 11. Procédase después al montaje mecánico de los componentes según los detalles de la fig. 9. Comenzar por el puente P1, instalando después los componentes de la sección de tensión alterna.
Es importante verificar que ninguna cabeza de tornillo ni varilla roscada moleste la instalación posterior de la cara anterior de aluminio. En cuanto a los transformadores, es imprescindible poner arandelas grandes planas a uno y otro lado de la chapa, que es demasiado delgada y vibrará a 50 Hz cuando los transformadores suministren bastante potencia. En realidad, esta chapa no se ha hecho para este trabajo.
Una solución podría consistir en encontrar cuadrados o discos de chapa rígida de 2 mm de espesor para reemplazar la arandela plana situada hacia la cara anterior. Téngase en cuenta el espesor porque el espacio entre la cara y la contra-cara instalada es de 9 mm como máximo.
Móntense los transformadores entre dos arandelas de neoprene puestas de plano (agrandar el orificio de la que toca la plancha), poner la copela superior con la parte hueca hacia el transformador y apretar la tuerca final cuando el transformador está bien centrado y los alambres hacia abajo, como en la fig. 9.
Apretar a continuación las tuercas de T1 y T2 al máximo posible, sin deformar la chapa de la contra-cara (o muy poco) que se hundiría por abajo presentando inconvenientes después. Conectar entonces todo lo que parezca evidente según la fig. 3, habiendo retorcido todos los conductores de los transformadores que están juntos.
Superponer el panel y la contra-cara volviendo a montar las empuñaduras, y continuar el cableado evitando que los conductores toquen a SW1 y al disipador de P1. Utilícese recubrimiento de caucho para evitar fricciones y respétense los colores de los conductores de T1 y T2 como en la fig. 11, conforme a la fig. 3.

http://i.imgur.com/Oh9tz4X.png

Estando situados en los amplificadores los protectores térmicos, dispóngase un cable de dos conductores delgados, resistente al calor, de 50 cm conectado entre un punto marcado "SW1" en la fig. 11, y uno de los bornes útiles del interruptor general (TH). Los dos conductores del foquito de neón de SW1 han de estar perfectamente aislados de la chapa de la contra-cara.
Hecho esto, desarmar las paredes y taladrar los lugares de situación de los reguladores como indica la fig. 12. Montarlas después según la fig. 13, añadiendo al montaje original las 4 arandelas planas. De momento, no apretar fuerte.
Taladrar ahora la parte posterior de la caja tomando como ejemplo la fig. 14. Por supuesto, puede simplificarse e instalar en este panel el tipo de conectores que se prefiera; el prototipo estaba previsto para demostraciones.
Utilizar limas redondas finas para marcar las ranuras que presentan los componentes susceptibles de rotación. Equipar la cara posterior con los conectores poniendo en las fichas banana los terminales para soldar; la aislación con respecto al chasis se probará con el óhmetro.
Móntese entonces la totalidad del rack apretando moderadamente, y después, de manera cruzada, apretar fuertemente las fijaciones de los paneles anterior y posterior, guiados en su posición correcta por las cubiertas. Esto evita toda deformación posterior debido al peso. Desmontar nuevamente las cubiertas superior e inferior, quedando definitivo el resto.

http://i.imgur.com/8rJrYbT.png

http://i.imgur.com/lsZ9eIG.png

http://i.imgur.com/QWi3vBw.png

*2a etapa - Terminar la fuente de alimentación:* 

Los reguladores de la fig. 7 se instalan en los dos pequeños circuitos impresos designados Z + y Z - de los que la fig. 15 da los trazados y la fig. 16 la distribución de los componentes en las respectivas plaquetas. Cada plaqueta se encuentra en el interior de un disipador de 100 mm de manera que la parte superior (+ de C6 o de C9) queda nivelada con la parte superior del disipador.
Antes de soldar los componentes de estas plaquetas, se verificará que la fijación con tornillo y separador (como en la fig. 9) no ponga ninguna pista en contacto con estos disipadores. Estáñense los circuitos impresos con el soldador y límpiense después con cloro etileno. Compruébese que los orificios permitan pasar los conductores de potencia (alta tensión, baja tensión, etc.).
Taládrense a continuación los disipadores de manera que el encapsulado de los Darlington se encuentre hacia abajo de aquéllos, porque el calor asciende. La fig. 17 da el aspecto (idéntico para Z + y Z -) de la disposición permitida para los encapsulados aislados "F" de RTC. Se observan los terminales levantados con las pinzas y puenteados con alambre grueso (bases y sobre todo colectores).
Aislado o no, cada Darlington debe montarse engrasado. Los aislados se controlarán con el óhmetro; la grasa se repartirá en las dos caras de mica además del apéndice metálico. El encapsulado aislado "F" SOT 199 (RTC) puede apretarse correctamente con una arandela plana bajo la cabeza del tornillo (3 x 18 mm) y otra del lado opuesto (disipador).
Las plaquetas Z + y Z - de la fig. 16 se inspeccionarán visualmente después de equipadas, pudiéndose efectuar después el montaje mecánico y las diversas conexiones entre las plaquetas y los Darlington, de los cuales dos son resistores bobinados de los emisores. Todo esto facilita un eventual mantenimiento; consistiría en cambiar los Darlington solamente.


http://i.imgur.com/bSVWZJz.png

http://i.imgur.com/rtleOfg.png

Tómese de nuevo el chasis y móntense provisoriamente en el mismo los dos reguladores en las paredes. Añádase el fondo (cubierta inferior) fijado también someramente. Instálense los collares en los capacitores electrolíticos (4 o 6 según opción) poniéndolos después en el fondo buscando la posición de los collares que permita alinear los capacitores apretados en una misma horizontal.
Debido a las dimensiones, no puede darse ningún plano preciso para la perforación, pero existe una posición tal que 6 capacitores, o 4 capacitores y 2 reguladores, llenan el ancho de la caja formando un conjunto compacto que apenas ocupa la mitad de la profundidad de la caja, todo comprendido.
Es sencillo en esta etapa prever la opción "6 capacitores" que equivale a marcar 6 orificios suplementarios después de haber instalado los reguladores; se dispone así de un chasis para todas las opciones.
Contrólese simplemente que, en todos los casos, elementos diferentes no tengan contacto mecánico poco afortunado, y que quede un poco de espacio entre las aristas de todos los componentes presentes.

http://i.imgur.com/MN3Fykx.png

Háganse ahora 2 ejemplares de una fotocopia de la plaqueta amplificadora, recórtense los rectángulos de 200 x 150 y pónganse en el espacio restante en el fondo. Téngase cuidado de no aproximarse demasiado a los conectores de la cara posterior. Fíjense las fotocopias en su lugar con cinta Scotch y márquense los 8 orificios restantes evitando tener que perforar los pies de caucho del rack.
Taládrese el fondo a 5 mm para los electrolíticos, y 4 mm para las plaquetas amplificadoras. Oriéntense correctamente los capacitores en sus collares antes de apretarlos con tornillos de 4 x 10 y arandelas planas que limitarán las vibraciones (causantes de distorsiones enigmáticas). Es norma crear una línea de masa con los bornes correspondientes en una horizontal que atraviesa al aparato del lado de los transformadores.
Estando en su lugar los capacitores, puede cablearse la fuente como sigue, fijándose en los esquemas.
Utilícese un soldador de punta larga (temperatura entre 370 y 400°C) de 50 W por lo menos.
Póngase un alambre rígido grueso entre + y - del lado de los transformadores de los capacitores centrales.
Conéctense al centro de esta barra los conductores retorcidos (verde y violeta) de los transformadores.
Conéctense a este punto todos los bornes de masa de los capacitores electrolíticos mediante un conductor individual (de 2 mm por lo menos).
Conéctense (siempre con alambre grueso) las salidas + y - del puente rectificador P1 a los bornes libres de estos capacitores centrales.
Conéctense a estos puntos los conductores (gruesos) + alta tensión y - alta tensión que van a los reguladores Z + y Z -.
Conéctense + baja tensión y - baja tensión de Z + y Z - con conductores gruesos a los bornes + y - de los capacitores electrolíticos C2 y C4 respectivamente (fig. 7). Descárguense los capacitores con un resistor antes de conectarles + baja tensión y - baja tensión.
Suéldense a la estrella de masa las 2 conexiones (30 cm de conductor delgado) de masa de los reguladores, una de las cuales (Z +) va al negativo de C6 y la otra (Z -) al positivo de C9 (fig. 16).
Falta verificar todo el chasis y completar eventualmente alguna conexión.
Téngase especial cuidado de no invertir la polaridad de los capacitores electrolíticos. Si todo va bien, pónganse los fusibles correctos en la plaqueta de la fuente de alimentación, sección de tensión alterna, y póngase un puente en el cordón de 2 conductores que va a los protectores térmicos, aislando el extremo (220 V).
Suéldese provisoriamente un resistor de 1 kΩ/5 W a los bornes de C2 y otro a los de C4. Póngase bajo tensión por primera vez sin tocar con el dedo los capacitores que tienen 63-65 V de alta tensión por polaridad y 58-60 V en baja tensión, valores todos que pueden ser peligrosos para el organismo, aún con las manos secas.
La corriente de pico en el arranque de T1 y T2 puede alcanzar 20 A, lo que es normal y hace vacilar la iluminación de la casa; indica el buen estado de los transformadores.
Si saltan uno o más fusibles, se ha cometido algún error. Córtese y obsérvese, que pronto se encontrará la equivocación. Si los valores de + y - baja tensión no varían maniobrando los potenciómetros cuando + alta tensión tiene valores correctos, habrá que sospechar de los Darlington.
Manióbrense lentamente los potenciómetros para preservar los diodos internos de los Darlington, que se destruirían si la baja tensión fuese igual a la alta tensión (después de un corto circuito de las salidas a masa, por ejemplo).
No se pase a la etapa siguiente antes de haber comprobado el buen funcionamiento de la fuente con un voltímetro común. Regúlense + y - baja tensión a 58 V aproximadamente cada uno.

*3a etapa - Plaquetas amplificadoras:*

La fig. 18 representa el trazado del circuito impreso a realizar en dos ejemplares sobre una superficie útil de 200 x 150 mm. Se empleará exclusivamente también esta vez vidrio epóxico, pero es posible emplear el marcador especial. Lo importante es imitar tanto como se pueda el trazado, por razones técnicas.
Las pistas de potencia son anchas y a propósito envolventes; no se las aproxime hasta el punto de crear corto circuitos. Háganse todas las perforaciones, incluso las suplementarias que permiten la adaptación de componentes diferentes.
Es indispensable estañar con el soldador (370°C, punta plana) la totalidad del cobre que queda después del grabado, lo que se hace colocando pesos en los extremos de la plaqueta para evitar que se curve al enfriarse el estaño.
Despéjense los orificios con una punta fina en el soldador y límpiese de fundente con tricloroetileno y un pincel. Suéldense primero los 10 puentes de alambre rígido, por ejemplo, sobrantes de terminales de componentes. Instálense 5 puentes de 1 mm en la región de los HEXFET (los que rodean a L1; fig. 19).

http://i.imgur.com/om4AW53.png

http://i.imgur.com/0Q9nCye.png

Suéldense ahora los diodos 1N4148 (D3 a D10) en el sentido correcto, sin recalentarlos, controlándolos después con el óhmetro. La aguja no ha de desviarse en el sentido no conductor.
Si se desvía, aun ligeramente, es fácil identificar el diodo con fuga, siendo necesario cambiarlo. Un diodo soldado y desoldado 3 veces (o calentado 6 veces) ya no sirve más para este circuito.
Suéldense ahora todos los resistores comenzando por los de 1/4 W, después los de 1/2 W y los bobinados, instalados verticalmente. Los HEXFET quedan de momento guardados en la espuma. También se dejan a un lado los transistores metálicos. Instálense todos los componentes por orden creciente de altura.
A los capacitores electrolíticos de 1.000 µF, si son axiales hay que doblarles el alambre terminal negativo y prolongarlo después con los 2/3 del positivo para montarlos verticalmente. Es conveniente aislar con spaghetti el terminal negativo de C10, bastante próximo al disipador positivo.
Tómense a continuación los 8 pequeños disipadores de los transistores metálicos y un marcador. Inscríbase en la parte superior de todos los 2N 3440 una N, y una P en todos los 2N5416, para reconocerlos más tarde.
Con un destornillador, fórmese una delgada capa uniforme de grasa siliconada en el interior de cada pequeño disipador. Es probable que el transistor no entre en su disipador. Entonces hay que separar un poco el aluminio de éste con un destornillador en una mano, e introducir el transistor con la otra, sin deteriorar los terminales.
En la fig. 19, Q5 y Q7 no tienen disipador para mayor claridad del dibujo, pero técnicamente lo necesitan. Instálense finalmente los transistores en la plaqueta aprovechando toda la longitud de sus alambres terminales y buscando la vertical. Háganse buenas soldaduras, pues estos componentes efectúan un trabajo intenso. Los excitadores estarán a unos 120°C con la unidad en reposo.

*Precauciones con los MOSFET:* manipularlos por la parte metálica, no tocar nunca los electrodos, especialmente la compuerta (a la izquierda, vistos de frente) y ponerlos en corto circuito con la espuma siempre que sea posible. Verifíquese en primer lugar que el orificio de los IRFZ12 (Q6) permite el paso del tubito aislador. No siendo así, agrándese el orificio a 4 mm sujetando el transistor en una morsa y siempre con espuma entre los electrodos.
Con una pinza plana apretando el lado del transistor, dóblense a mano los electrodos de los IRFZ12 a 90° hacia arriba, acortando después el electrodo de la compuerta y soldándole (bastante corto) el resistor de 10 Ω paralelamente a los electrodos restantes. Suéldese entonces un cable plano o trenzado de 3 conductores a las conexiones de la compuerta con el resistor, después al drenaje y a la fuente. Córtese a unos 9 cm este cable, quítese la aislación de los extremos, estáñense y contrólese el termómetro con el óhmetro antes de introducir en la espuma los tres conductores.
Si la aguja no muestra ninguna desviación persistente entre la compuerta y la fuente, o entre la compuerta y el drenaje, en los dos sentidos del óhmetro, se ha procedido correctamente. De lo contrario, probablemente el soldador es peligroso para esta operación, y habrá que ponerlo a tierra con una pinza cocodrilo. Por suerte, el IRFZ12 cuesta poco y esta clase de problema es muy raro.

Una buena práctica consiste en deslizar pequeñas porciones de recubrimiento de caucho sobre los terminales de los IRFZ12 para recubrir la soldadura de cada conductor flexible. Es aconsejable si el montaje parece susceptible de torsiones, a fin de evitar corto circuitos entre los electrodos. Una o dos capas de recubrimiento de caucho protegen el cable cuyo recorrido está expuesto al calor de los disipadores.
Los 4 disipadores de 100 mm deben taladrarse ahora para el equipamiento particular del circuito, conforme a la fig. 20. Se comienza por lo más delicado, que es perforar 3 orificios alineados para los HEXFET de salida.


http://i.imgur.com/O38xzgd.png

Hay que instalar lado a lado estos componentes, y el lugar disponible es solamente el suficiente. Siendo el ancho total de 35 mm aproximadamente, se aconseja cortar dos bandas de papel cuadriculado de 5 x 5 mm sobre las que se habrán marcado los orificios a efectuar. Fíjese el papel en su lugar con cinta Scotch para marcar y taladrar a través del mismo con mecha de 4 mm.
Pinchar en espuma conductora HEXFET de la misma polaridad por grupos de 3 (apretados), engrasarlos y engrasar también el disipador en la zona útil. Colocar el grupo en su lugar, después pasar los tornillos de 3 x 12 con la cabeza plana del lado del IRF, poner del lado del disipador una arandela plana, una de presión y la tuerca y apretar débilmente el conjunto. Dejar la espuma en los 9 terminales.
Montar sobre grasa los protectores térmicos PRT1 a 4 (uno por disipador, arriba), después montar en dos de los disipadores (por ejemplo, IRF 630) el termómetro IRFZ12 aislado por mica engrasada (las 2 caras) con un tubito de plástico del lado del transistor, arandela plana, etc., del otro lado.
Obsérvense bien los documentos para montar correctamente los termómetros, que se instalan en el interior del disipador, esto es, opuestos a los IRF630. Déjese la espuma en el extremo del cable, después quítese la de los 3 HEXFET en paralelo, que se montan sin aislación de mica, no apretándolos mucho por ahora.
Deslícese con precaución, con la ayuda de una varilla de madera si fuera necesario, el disipador equipado en su alojamiento conforme a la fig. 19. Esto da la posición correcta a los HEXFET: quítese verticalmente el disipador (sin modificar las posiciones) y apriétense fuertemente los 3 IRF de manera que no giren durante la operación. Iguálense las fuerzas con que se ha apretado, y hágase lo mismo con los otros disipadores equipados.
Ahora es fácil deslizar cada disipador en su lugar, y se puede soldar preferentemente en el orden fuente, drenaje y por último la compuerta. Finalmente se soldarán las tres conexiones flexibles del termómetro, en la región de las protecciones (R20, R21).
El inductor L1 se reduce a 4 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 1,5 mm bobinadas sobre una mecha de 10 mm, separadas después regularmente hasta cubrir una longitud de 10 mm. Ráspense y estáñense los extremos con un soldador bien caliente, haciendo después muy buenas soldaduras; por esta bobina pasan 10 A.
Se observará que la entrada de audio frecuencia es "continua" y que el capacitor electrolítico C25 no está en el circuito impreso. Esto permite el enlace directo, con el que experimentan algunos aficionados, y ensayar diferentes tipos de capacitores sin desmontar nada (valor típico 33 µF).
Los lugares para C19 y C26 pueden equiparse con terminales para circuito impreso si se quiere efectuar una compensación; los valores óptimos dependen de la instalación y necesitan un osciloscopio de doble trazo de 20 MHz por lo menos, un buen generador, etc. Todo esto es de poca importancia, y el prototipo no utiliza esta disposición.
La fig. 19 da el sentido de los diodos D1 y D2 (verticales) en caso de alimentación de alta tensión y el prototipo no utiliza esta disposición.
La fig. 19 da el sentido de los diodos DI y D2 (verticales) en caso de alimentación de alta tensión y baja tensión (4puntos). Se gana muy poco complicando las conexiones, por esto, de acuerdo a la fig. 1, se aconseja reunir con conductores flexibles + alta tensión y P, y del lado negativo — alta tensión y N, que se indican en la fig. 19.
Se aconseja bloquear un poco los disipadores con pequeñas cuñas (sin forzar) y algunos puntos de cola de neopreno. Instálense a continuación los cables de potencia y pónganse fusibles rápidos de 1 A en los soportes de un solo canal. Pónganse al mínimo (sentido totalmente anti-horario) las regulaciones R34 (potenciómetros; fig. 19).
Termínese el cableado cuando los amplificadores estén en su lugar en el chasis. Deslizar las conexiones C25 entre los terminales de entrada y los conectores. Háganse buenas soldaduras en los bornes para parlante y en los de alimentación; no tiene tanta importancia + baja tensión, que deja pasar, medidos con un multímetro en escala de corriente continua, 200 o 500 mA como máximo.

http://i.imgur.com/z3zcsRL.png

Si todo parece bien y conforme, póngase bajo tensión el canal de que se trate. La aguja sube lentamente hacia los valores siguientes (típicos de la versión con puente en los dos puntos de alimentación).
1) Potenciómetro al mínimo.
Con una tensión de alimentación de ±58 V, la corriente se aproxima a 80 mA.
Con una tensión de alimentación de ± 63-65 V, la corriente se aproxima a 90-95 mA.
2) Aumentando lentamente la corriente de reposo por R34 la regulación es:
Con ± 58 V, aproximadamente 130 mA (máximo 150 mA, 200 mA es inútil).
Con ± 63-65 V, aproximadamente 150 mA (máximo 200 mA, 250 mA es inútil).
Estos valores apenas se modifican con la presencia o ausencia de carga de 8 Ω a la salida, pues la tensión de desequilibrio es muy baja. En cambio, varían con la temperatura de los disipadores debido a Q6 (termómetro), pero también muy poco; reajústese después de unos 15 minutos.
Cuidado al tocar los disipadores para evaluar su temperatura; cada uno está al potencial de alimentación, y hay más de 100 V entre los dos que nunca se deben unir, ni por tornillo ni sobre todo por las manos. Tómese el máximo de precauciones en un medio húmedo.
Córtense los 220 V, suéldese el positivo a su capacitor, cámbiense los fusibles del canal y con el amperímetro en su lugar, regúlese de la misma manera el segundo canal. Córtese después y pónganse cuatro fusibles definitivos de 3,15 A (rápidos) en las dos plaquetas amplificadoras.
Falta conectar la protección térmica que es un lazo que pone los 220 V del relevador en la serie de disyuntores PRT1 a 4. No se doblen nunca los terminales de estos componentes, y suéldese de tal manera que el conductor delgado empleado no toque los disipadores, o protéjase con una cubierta de caucho. Conéctese el conductor amarillo/verde del cordón de alimentación a la estrella de masa.

*Conclusión: *

Disponiendo el autor de instrumentos de medición, puede verificar la regulación correcta controlando que la distorsión de conexión no aparezca antes de 25 kHz (normalmente es mucho más), aún en el límite del recortado. De lo contrario, se retocarán ligeramente los potenciómetros de ajuste R34 (a la mitad del recorrido como máximo).
Los capacitores de compensación se probarán con el preamplificador y el cordón de unión utilizados habitualmente, con señales cuadradas de 5 a 20 kHz. Las sorpresas serán numerosas, basta maniobrar el volumen; de aquí la no-compensación preconizada.
Toda intervención se efectúa con la alimentación cortada y los capacitores electrolíticos descargados, lo que no tarda más de 30 a 60 segundos. No tocar nunca con una sonda cualquiera la fuente y sobre todo la compuerta de los HEXFET que entonces podrían oscilar y destruirse todos. En cambio, es posible una breve prueba de corto circuito en los bornes del parlante.
Este aparato, proyectado sin complicaciones, no ha de presentar otras dificultades que su precio y el tiempo de construcción, necesariamente elevados. Sus características permitirán experimentar verdaderamente la emoción musical. Sin embargo, llevado hacia su máxima potencia, ha de resultar intolerable para los vecinos.

LISTA DE COMPONENTES:

Fuentes de alimentación, sección tensión continua.

NO REGULADAS

P1 - Puente rectificador 400 V 25 A sobre disipador
Capacitores electrolíticos - 22.000 µF 63V

REGULADAS

Resistores de película de carbono de ± 5 % 0,25 W, salvo mención contraria
R1, R2 - 330 Ω 1 W
R3, R4 - Potenciómetros multivueltas 4,7 KΩ (ó 5 kΩ)
R5, R6 - 47 kΩ
R7, R8 - 2,2 kΩ
R9 a R12 - 0,1 a 0,15 Ω 3 W, bobinados

Capacitores
C1 a C4- 22.000µF 63V
C5, C7 a C10 - 0,1 0,15 µF 250 V
C6, C9 - 1.000 µF 63 V 85°C, axiales (eventualmente baja resistencia serie)

Semiconductores
P1 - puente rectificador como anteriormente
Z1, Z4 - Zener 24V 1 W
Z2, Z5 - Zener 18V 1 W
Z3, Z6 - TL431, µA431
Q1, Q2 - BDV67BF o equiv.
Q3, Q4 - BVD66BF o equiv.

Varios

2 disipadores 100 mm
Grasa siliconada y eventualmente juegos de aislación para Darlington
Tornillería de 3 x 12 (Darlington) y 3 x 25 con separadores de 15 mm y arandelas varias (plaquetas)
Tornillo de 5 x 45 y arandelas para el montaje del puente en el disipador

CAJA

Rack de 4 unidades, 350 mm de profundidad. Con empuñaduras.

FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION

(fig. 3)
F1 - Fusible lento 6,3 A y portafusible p/circ. impr.
F2, F3 - Fusibles rápidos 10 A y portafusibles p/circ. impr.
SIOVI, SIOV2 - Supresores de picos S 1K 250 Siemens
SW1 - Interruptor con foquito de neón p/220 V
RL1 - Relevador contactos 15 A, bobina 220 V
C1 - Capacitor de mylar 33 a 47 nF 400 V
PRT1 a 4 - Protectores térmicos R 20 C 176 2/80/6 de
T1, T2 - Transformadores toroidales 220/2x 43V 470 W

TORNILLERIA

2 tornillos o varillas roscadas de 5 x 80 mm y arandelas para la fijación de los transformadores Tornillos de 3 x 25 mm, separadores roscados de 3 x 15 mm y arandelas adecuadas para fijar las plaquetas.
Tornillos de 3 x 10 mm p/los conectores DIN de audio
Los collares de los capacitores electrolíticos y las fijaciones de los reguladores emplean tornillos de 4 x 10 mm (con accesorios).

EQUIPAMIENTO DE LA CARA POSTERIOR
1 zócalo DIN de 5 terminales y 2 para parlante
2 zócalos CINCH K365
3 fichas banana aisladas de 4 mm
2 porta fusibles p/chasis y fusibles rápidos 1 A
4 zócalos tipo p/parlante
1 pasa cable p/el cordón de alimentación de 6 A 250 V preferible con tierra (3 conductores)

CABLEADO
Conexiones p/parlante, líneas de potencia de las fuentes de alimentación y masas con cable de alta definición
En su defecto, conexiones con cable flexible de 2,5 mm de diámetro
Otra opción, alambre rígido para electricidad de 2 mm de diámetro (retuérzanse las uniones con los parlantes)
Recubrimiento de caucho p/protección contra el calor 1 m de cable blindado de alta calidad (teflón o similar) p/las entradas de audio

Plaquetas amplificadoras (dos ejemplares)
Resistores de película de carbono de + 5 % 1/4 W, salvo mención contraria
R1 a R3 - 33Ω
R4 a R6, R32 - 10Ω
R7 a R9, R13 a R15- 150Ω
R10 a R12, R16 a R18 - 0,47 Ω 3 W, bobinados
R19, R23 - 4 resistores c/u de 2,2 kΩ bobinados o 2 W no bobinados
R20, R21 - 1 kΩ 0,5 W
R22 - inútil (o para ensayos > 10kΩ 1W)
R24, R25 - 22 kΩ
R26, R27, R56, R57 - 12Ω
R28, R29 - 47Ω 0,5 W 
R30-390Ω 0,5W
R31, R37, R46, R47 - 15 kΩ
R33 - 6,8kΩ
R34 - Preset horiz. 4,7 kΩ
R35 - 390 Ω 0,5 W
R36, R38, R39, R58, R59 - 470 Ω R40, R41 - 2,2 kΩ 3 W bobinados o 2 W no bobinados
R42, R44 - 2,2 kΩ
R43, R45 - 27 kΩ
R48, R49, R52, R53 - 100 Ω 
R50, R51, R54, R55 - 3,9 kΩ
R56, R57 - 12 Ω
R60 - 1,3 kΩ
R61 - 13 kΩ

Capacitores
C1 a C6 - 10 nF 63 V
C7, C11- 0,1 µF 250V
C8, C12 - 100 µF 63 V 85°C
C9, C13 - 47 nF 250 V
C10, C14, C17, C18 - 1.000 µF 63V, 85°C
C15, C16 - 47 nF 63 V
C19 - 10 pF aprox. (desaconsejado, ver texto)
C20 - 220 ó 330 µF 63 V, 85°C
C21- 47 nF 250 V
C22, C23 - 47 µF 40 V, 85°C
C24 - 47 nF 250 V
C25 - 22 a 47 µF 25 V, 85°C no polarizado, no indicado en el esquema (ver texto)
C26 - 68 a 150 pF, cerámico (desaconsejado, ver texto)

Diodos
Dl, D2 - 1N4001 a 4004 (ver texto) 
D3 a D10- 1N4148
Z1, Z2 - µA431AWC, TL431C X
Transistores
Q1, Q2 - 2N5551, MPS5551
Q3, Q4 - 2N5401, MPS5401
Q5, Q9 - 2N5416
Q6 - IRF Z 12
Q7, Q8 - 2N3440 
Q10 - 2N2222, 2N2222A 
Q11 - 2N2907A	
Q12 a Q14 - IRF 630 
Q15 a Q17 - IRF 9630 

Otros componentes del circuito impreso
2 disipadores 1°C/W 100 mm, preferentemente TO3
4 disipadores 55°C/W, TO5 Terminales p/circuito impreso 12 cm cable plano de 3 conductores y 2 cubiertas de aislación térmica
1 juego de aislación TO 220 (para Q6)
2 porta fusibles 5 x 20 p/circ. impreso con fusibles rápidos de 3,15A 10 cm alambre de cobre esmaltado de 1,5 a 1,8 mm
Tornillería de 3 x 12 mm y 3 x 25 mm con separadores de 15 mm; arandelas varias
2 protectores térmicos 80°C ± 6% (Microterm)
1 plaqueta de vidrio epóxico grueso de 150x 200 mm


*NOTA:*

No pude insertar las imágenes porque exceden el ancho del foro, y los BBCode que probé no funcionaron para auto-resize. ¿Está implementado en el foro el auto resize o no?

*EDIT:*

Adjunto el PDF que armé con el artículo, así les es mas sencilla la lectura.


----------



## Fogonazo

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, luego de casi 30 años logré compilar la información de este amplificador MOSFET publicado en el año 1988 en nuestra querida "Radio Práctica". . . .



Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro para que no se pierdan


----------



## Kebra

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro para que no se pierdan



Ahí subí el PDF. Tiene las imágenes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es la página del autor sobre este amplificador *"Hexorciste"*


----------



## Kebra

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es la página del autor sobre este amplificador *"Hexorciste"*



Si, de ahí saqué los gráficos, hay un pdf  de la Radio Plans para descargar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es la página del autor sobre este amplificador *"Hexorciste"*


Hola a todos , ? acaso es Amp. arriba  fue diseñdo por "Padre Merryn" ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ? acaso es Amp. fue diseñdo por Padre Merryn ?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



   ​
Este es un diseño de: *D. JACOVOPOULOS*


----------



## alex2020

hola compañeros me interesa el diagrama del compañero yiroshi pero no lo encuetro 
es el referente al prodj 13.0 o pvp 13.0


----------



## nasaserna

los diagramas de esos amplificadores ProDj 13.0 o la ProDJ 9.0, que son fabricados en china para la Empresa Super Audio Colombia, no se encuentran disponibles, yo tengo tres modelos distintos del la misma y hasta hoy no he encontrado los planos por ninguna parte. similares a varias pero con diferencias apreciables, es un diseño propio de ellos y lo cuidan mucho, no se para qué, y el tedio de hacerle tecnología inversa, al ser doble faz, pesado engorroso, etc, aunque vamos a ver si alguien lo tiene. es un poquito complicado por el microcontrolador que controla varias funciones y protecciones. y teniendo en cuenta que la empresa suministra el board completo para su reparación a un precio bajo, mucho menor de lo que cuestan los 28 transistores de potencia.
puede ser la razón para que no se preocupen mucho en sacarlo para fines didacticos.


----------



## helman

hola amigos aqui tienen un american audio v4000


*Archivos actualizados 09/03/2017*


----------



## Fogonazo

helman dijo:


> hola amigos aqui tienen un american audio v4000



Esa PCB ¿ Fue comprobada ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Bueno amigo, la prodj 13.0 las he arreglado son un caos cuando se dañan, ya llevo varias arregladas


El diagrama prodj 13.0 y tarjet mt1201 es un amplificador de la india


----------



## Fogonazo

espectro24 dijo:


> Amigo es que mi pc se daño y solo me puedo conectar desde mi telefono , y este solo admite pdf.



Archivos en formato PDF


----------



## helman

Buenos dias amigos aqui estan los pdf


----------



## gregoriorg

gregoriorg dijo:
			
		

> Se agradece amigo fogonazo, saludos


 
Tienes razón fogonazo, la pcb tiene detalles, según el diagrama del driver debería de quedar asi:



la R de 10W/5W solo la gire, porque también gire el transistor


----------



## guarod

*S*aludos compañeros.
*D*espues de unos dia*S* de ausencia, me dedique a modificar este esquema, que ya lo tenia realizado como viene original con transistores. lo modifique en *M*ultisim para trabajarlo con mosfet..
*L*o puse en practica con una placa que tengo trabajando con transistores, y suena bello..
con 60+60 voltios
*La corriente* bias se calibra*n* segun el volta*J*e con el que se este alimentando,,..
*B*ias de 10 a 15 mv.. bueno espero que les guste, les dejo un archivo *M*ultisim, para que lo analicen,, y espero sus criticas,,

*T*e paso un dato. si lo realizas cambia los drivers impulsores por estos Q5 D1046 y Q8 B817, vienen *s*iendo ECG 36 y 37, para que trabaje mas confiado... suerte...

*S*uerte...


----------



## guarod

*S*aludos compañeros les traigo este *B*onito amplificador de los años 80,
*b*ueno fue que mi hermano lo encontro listo esperando el camion de la basura, para llevarlo a su descanso final..
*B*ueno lo recogio y me lo trajo y empe*CE* a meterle mano, tenia varios cables despegados y pare*C*e que le ha*B*ía caido agua, como esta*B*a sin tapa,,..
Busque en internet informacion y el diagrama del mismo y no consegui nada
de*C*idí a coger un lapiz y papel y empe*C*e a dibujar uno de los drivers, ya con el dibujo en mano me le enfrento a la simulacion con el multisim, y me salio muy bien..
Bueno aqui les dejo unas fotos, el diagrama y la simulacion en multisim.
Cualquier critica es bienvenida,,. :apre
A se me olvido desirles que suena espectacular, una joya de amplificador...
Otra cosita, lo simule y lo probe con mosfet, y barbaro, sin palabras me dejo *B*oquia*B*ierto..


----------



## guarod

De*-*nuevo yo,,
*b*ueno aqui les dejo el diagrama que simule con mosfet, y lo puse a pruebas con uno de los drivers, solo cambie las resisten*C*ias como estan en el diagrama y listo..
*S*uena mejor que con los transistores,, no calientan nada, una joya..
*T*ambien esta la simulacion en *M*ultisim para que lo analicen
*E*spero que les guste... 
*C*ualquier duda ,, *H*ablenme..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que en R3 y R4 te falta algo , un capacitor , un zener . . .


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que en R3 y R4 te falta algo , un capacitor , un zener . . .



También faltan espacios, letras "C" y acentos. 

En la simulación superior Q8 está invertido, y si, faltan cosas en la unión R3-R4, como mínimo un electrolítico.  

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Edit:*
C11 creo que *NO* debe ir donde está.

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
*Edit II:*
Olvidaba algo importante.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*


----------



## guarod

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que en R3 y R4 te falta algo , un capacitor , un zener . . .


 
*P*ana mio, saludos bueno asi esta la placa original, no trae mas nada ... e incluso yo conte los componentes en el dibujo y en la placa y no falta nada.. 





Fogonazo dijo:


> También faltan espacios, letras "C" y acentos.
> 
> En la simulación superior Q8 está invertido, y si, faltan cosas en la unión R3-R4, como mínimo un electrolítico.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
> *Edit:*
> C11 creo que *NO* debe ir donde está.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​
> *Edit II:*
> Olvidaba algo importante.
> 
> *Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*



*T*ienes razon el transistor esta invertido,, por eso la primera ves que lo simule me da*B*a muy *b*aja distorsion armonica, luego de darle tantas *V*ueltas a esquema creo que lo inverti sin querer.. 

*S*egun lo de r3 y r4, no no*-*falta nada esta asi original como viene..

*S*i tefijas bien el c11 va conectado con el c10, y esta asi en el circuito,,

y perdona los errores ortograficos,

Q8 corregido...

*Y* si tenian razon, revizando bien la placa y si lleva un filtro de 47u x 50v... 

*Y*a corregi los diagramas,, de verdad gra*C*ias por que yo no me *H*a*B*ía dado cuenta..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bastante parecido a RCA , Fapesa 100 y Plaquetodo


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bastante parecido a RCA , Fapesa 100 y Plaquetodo



Sip, se parece a varios


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos a todos, una pequeña consulta: todos los circuitos conocidos de bias del VAS (diodos-resistencia, transistor-trim, Darlington-trim, diodo-transistor-trim, etc) les parece que funciona mejor? En cuanto a estabilidad o deriva térmica, respuesta en frecuencia, etc. Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos a todos, una pequeña consulta: todos los circuitos conocidos de bias del VAS (diodos-resistencia, transistor-trim, Darlington-trim, diodo-transistor-trim, etc) les parece que funciona mejor? En cuanto a estabilidad o deriva térmica, respuesta en frecuencia, etc. Gracias por sus respuestas.



El que mejor funciona es uno que te falta en la lista. Que es variable en base a análisis de señal. 

Dentro de tu listado y juzgando por sencillez, funcionamiento: Transistor simple


----------



## guarod

*B*uenas, aqui les traigo otra joyita, que modifique esta la simulacion en multisim
espero que les guste..


* Último aviso : las frases comienzan con mayúsculas , los celulares tienen mayúsculas y comas.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo probaste ? Lo armaste ?


----------



## guarod

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo probaste ? Lo armaste ?


 
Por su puesto, ese drivers lo *h*ice, hace como un año. solo que no lo habia simulado con el multisim porque no lo sabia simular, 
Pero te garantizo que funciona al 100%..
Bueno no quiero escribir mucho por que me van a suspender, por no saber escribir..
Suerte....


----------



## Fogonazo

guarod dijo:


> *B*uenas, aqui les traigo otra joyita, que modifique esta la simulacion en multisim
> espero que les guste..
> 
> 
> * Último aviso : las frases comienzan con mayúsculas , los celulares tienen mayúsculas y comas.*



Este amplificador parece ser el de este tema: 

Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático"


----------



## guarod

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este amplificador parece ser el de este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/902836/


 
Muy parecidos, pero te a*s*eguro que yo realice este proyecto *así* como lo subi, y funciona de una* ,* un sonido impecable,,


----------



## helman

Buenas tarde señores de la electronica aqui les dejo un clon de qsc  es casi como el original espero que les sirva algo de estos circuitos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Os pongo éste link para ver si lográis ver el esquema del circuito que anuncia que está a mitad de página. Si es así publicarlo por aquí por favor.
Es un Marantz con finales Toshiba.
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/MARA...997a34faae8604c1b050a9af149624037932456328463
Un Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se ve el diagrama , imposible leer valores !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias Horacio ¡¡¡¡¡ Lástima no ver los valores !!!!!. Tiene buena pinta y entrada diferencial a FET.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Josss

Hola foro soy nuevo... *A*qu*í* les dejo el qsc 2450*,* si hay un error me avisan*,* *ASÍ* para hacer el *PCB* ..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Josss , en éste Foro , los diseños que no son acompanados de su circuitodiagrama ,  carecen de valor


----------



## gregoriorg

me parece muy buena tu recomendación, saludos





helman dijo:


> Buenas tarde señores de la electronica aqui les dejo un clon de qsc es casi como el original espero que les sirva algo de estos circuitos




 Lo puedes subir en PDF?
Gracias





helman dijo:


> hola amigos aqui tienen un american audio v4000
> 
> 
> *Archivos actualizados 09/03/2017*


No lo puedo abrir,


----------



## helman

buenas noche tome la moletia de hacer unos pdf de la qsc 2450 que posto el amigo Josss quedo faltando algunas cositas depues las  subo  gracias


----------



## alexis y leidys

cuales son las cositas y en realidad esta funcionando a la perfeccion por que la idea es que trabaje


----------



## moonwalker

Me gustaría prontamente experimentar con la QSC 2450 por ser clase H.. En esta semana les posteare un amplificador documentado para el.sistema de medios de.mi hermano basados en el RMX1450 de QSC. Es un diseño compacto y que luego de algunos contratiempos y ajustes del amplificador, está funcionando 100%. Se documenta Brevemente los ajustes de Bias Limits, teoría breve de algunas secciones del circuito amplificador,,etc. También el amplificador incluye aparte del led monitor Clip, indicación monitor led de señal y selección de filtro de corte por debajo de 30 y 50 Hz... Dios les bendiga muchachos


----------



## guarod

*S*aludos mi gente, vengo a pedirles una ayuda con *é*sta simulaci*ó*n del driver AV-4000, 
No *h*e logrado ponerlo a funcionar*,* tengo un error con la regulaci*ó*n de 12v que alimenta el TL071. y ya el cerebro no me da mas *,* le *h*e dado todas las vuelta y nada,  espero que me ayuden....

*A*qui les dejo la simula*c*i*ó*n con *M*ultisim


----------



## Fusatronica

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Gracias Horacio ¡¡¡¡¡ Lástima no ver los valores !!!!!. Tiene buena pinta y entrada diferencial a FET.
> Un abrazo.



Pues yo tengo uno mejorado con el mismo protector mire a ver si le sirve.






​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un bicho clase "G", teóricos 600W-8Ω / 1000W-4Ω*
​



Un poco mas de info sobre *"El bicho"*. PCB con protección contra cortos/sobrecarga, protección contra CC a la salida/retardo conexión parlantes.








Imagen del FootPrint en alta resolución


​


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Un bicho clase "G", teóricos 600W-8Ω / 1000W-4Ω* ​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162387​


 Apostaría que es un clase H antiguo.... El Clase G modula proporcionalmente en función de los drivers, el Clase H conecta y desconecta en función al nivel de tensión de salida...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Apostaría que es un clase H antiguo.... *El Clase G modula proporcionalmente en función de los drivers*, el Clase H conecta y desconecta en función al nivel de tensión de salida...


*Opción II*

Amarillo: Tensión sobre los rail´s

​
La imagen a tamaño _*"Visible"*_ la tienes en la simulación, esa es solo _*"La Muestra"*_


----------



## Fusatronica

Un pequeño Samurai


----------



## Fusatronica

Un animaliyo de 2KW

Sacado de Electronic Circuit


----------



## crazysound

Fusatronica dijo:


> Un animaliyo de 2KW
> 
> https://youtu.be/aVROXCouMEc
> 
> https://youtu.be/2TL_RpMX99g
> 
> 
> Sacado de http://www.elcircuit.com



Hola, se ve lindo el pcb pero tienen errores el esquema... Fíjense, por ejemplo, el paralelo R3//C3, R66//C27 que son de realimentación no están conectados a ningún lado..
Saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un doble faz , te fijaste bien ?


----------



## crazysound

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un doble faz , te fijaste bien ?


Hola Dosmetros, me refiero al circuito.

Saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , tenés razón , parece que en ambos casos son realimentaciones . . .


----------



## Fusatronica

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, me refiero al circuito.
> 
> Saludos..



Es un error del que lo diseño no mio gracias por fijarce Ing yo no me había fijado

Por aquí puede salir de duda de como es que va ese bichin mono


----------



## gevv

Hola,

Diseños de la serie AV400, 800


----------



## guarod

Saludos mi gente, aqui les dejo esta pequeña bestia, que estoy desarrollando con unos amigos ya probada, está criminal , éste proyecto está realizado y es una bestia, otra cosa, al transistor de bias, se le deben colocar unos cables para llevarlo hasta el disipador de calor junto a los transistores de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los clase A tendríamos que extirparlos de aqui . . .


----------



## D..12345

hola a todos, aca mi aporte un ampli. que es muy utilizado en Cuba para potencias medias,,por cierto un sonido lindo y nitido ,,,en los bc les recomiendo a1015 y c1815 y las salida irfz44n      disfrutenlo!!!!!!
el diodo 1n4007
el diodo 1n4007


Nota del Modereitor; *Diagrama con errores*


----------



## Ozow

Un saludos a todos los del foro.
Me pueden ayudar con este diagrama?, tengo problemas con los voltajes de las bases de los transistores TIP41C y TIP42C(estan marcados en la imagen), los voltaje que tengo son 600mv en base del tip41 y 1.6v en el tip42, que deberían ser simétricos 1v y -1v pero no logro emparejar los voltajes.
También subo un zip con una simulación de un circuito equivalente al que estoy presentando con dicho problema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ozow dijo:


> Un saludos a todos los del foro.
> Me pueden ayudar con este diagrama?, tengo problemas con los voltajes de las bases de los transistores TIP41C y TIP42C(estan marcados en la imagen), los voltaje que tengo son 600mv en base del tip41 y 1.6v en el tip42, que deberían ser simétricos 1v y -1v pero no logro emparejar los voltajes.
> También subo un zip con una simulación de un circuito equivalente al que estoy presentando con dicho problema.


¿ Cual sería la necesidad de obtener esas tensiones ?, ¿ Es para ajustar la corriente de reposo ?


----------



## Ozow

El problema es la temperatura en reposo, los transistores drivers y de potencia se calienta un poco de lo normal, y yo creo es por ese desbalance de voltajes de los tip41 y tip42.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ozow dijo:


> El problema es la temperatura en reposo, los transistores drivers y de potencia se calienta un poco de lo normal, y yo creo es por ese desbalance de voltajes de los tip41 y tip42.


Reemplaza R15 por un preset de 1KΩ y ajusta la corriente de reposo como se indica *aquí*:


----------



## Ozow

ok, voy hacer la prueba con el preset, muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

En esta simulación corregí un par de cosas, que no afectaban el calentamiento, pero eran incorrectas.


----------



## xisto

Compañeros les dejo una colaboración del manual de servicio de los amplificadores Soundking seriesAA xxxx .Especialmente para mis colegas cubanos ya que están llegando a nuestra isla.Saludos fraternales


----------



## xisto




----------



## helman

Mas un qsc


----------



## mogolloelectro

helman dijo:


> Mas un qsc


este amplificador es el equivalente en modelo a cual rmx?
a mi me parece a la 4050 o la 5050 pero de momento no tengo en el computador los diagramas para comparar 
muchas gracias al que me pueda aclarar la duda


----------



## The Rookie

Algunos circuito para hacer en "Casa"


> some circuit to diy


----------



## Fogonazo

The Rookie dijo:


> Algunos circuito para hacer en "Casa"


----------



## lm324

Fogonazo dijo:


> Imagen del FootPrint en alta resolución




site oficial:

CHB550-B Amplifier - Capsighter-Lab


Rogerio


----------



## helman

Buena noche un aporte mas, BLASTER AMPLIFIER


----------



## papu

Hola muchachos! queria compartir este video, dejo el link,me parecio interesante, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Amplificador clase A  y le circula dc por el parlante


----------



## ialvega

tengo ganas de construirlo, funciona?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Un bicho clase "G", teóricos 600W-8Ω / 1000W-4Ω*
> ​
> 
> 
> Un poco mas de info sobre *"El bicho"*. PCB con protección contra cortos/sobrecarga, protección contra CC a la salida/retardo conexión parlantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagen del FootPrint en alta resolución
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Fogonazo

ialvega dijo:


> tengo ganas de construirlo, funciona?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


La simulación dice que *SI *


----------



## xisto

NU serie .Saludos


----------



## mario17farias

Buenas a todos, no  sé si es correcto postear mi consulta aquí pero si hace falta moverlo a otro apartado, pues adelante.
El tema es que estuve buscando dentro del foro, algo que me hable sobre como calcular la cantidad de transistores que se necesitan ocupar en una etapa de salida teniendo en cuenta los valores de tensión del transformador a utilizar y su amperaje. Aprovecho tambien la oportunidad de consultar como podría saber de cuantos amperios puede ser un transformador toroidal que en este caso tira 70-0-70 AC
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

mario17farias dijo:


> Buenas a todos, no  sé si es correcto postear mi consulta aquí pero si hace falta moverlo a otro apartado, pues adelante.
> El tema es que estuve buscando dentro del foro, algo que me hable sobre como calcular la cantidad de transistores que se necesitan ocupar en una etapa de salida teniendo en cuenta los valores de tensión del transformador a utilizar y su amperaje. Aprovecho tambien la oportunidad de consultar como podría saber de cuantos amperios puede ser un transformador toroidal que en este caso tira 70-0-70 AC
> Muchas gracias.



Transistores:
Guia de diseño de etapas de salida de audio

Transformadores:
Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores


----------



## dimonUA

Hola.
En Internet, encontré tal circuito amplificador.
En su opinión, ¿funcionará este esquema?
Cualquier explicación y crítica son bienvenidas.
Gracias.

привет
В интернете я нашел такую схему усилителя.
По вашему мнению, эта схема будет работать?
Любые объяснения и критика приветствуются.
Спасибо


----------



## Fogonazo

Parece funcional, aunque la salida trabaja en clase "B".
Es un diseño que se podría mejorar bastante.
Si eres un principiante está bien como para comenzar


> Это кажется функциональным, хотя выход работает в классе "B".
> Это дизайн, который можно улучшить.
> Если вы новичок, хорошо бы начать


----------



## dimonUA

Si Soy nueva
Gracias por la respuesta. Voy a tratar de recoger.


----------



## DKarlos

hola muy buenas a todos, perdóname @Fogonazo por poner este comentario aquí si no pertenece lo borras o lo mueves sin problema..
soy de Cuba y estoy usando un AMPLI creo que es cuasi complementario sobre los 30 W para la PC pero me gustaría mejorarlo un poco si pudieran dedicarle un poquito de tiempo se los agrade-seria se que no es nada brillante ni muy bueno pero les dejo la simulacion gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

DKarlos dijo:


> hola muy buenas a todos, perdóname @Fogonazo por poner este comentario aquí si no pertenece lo borras o lo mueves sin problema..
> soy de Cuba y estoy usando un AMPLI creo que es cuasi complementario sobre los 30 W para la PC pero me gustaría mejorarlo un poco si pudieran dedicarle un poquito de tiempo se los agrade-seria se que no es nada brillante ni muy bueno pero les dejo la simulacion gracias


Aparte de que el dibujo en la simulación es un _"Espanto"_, *Q3 *está mal conectado


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


----------



## DKarlos

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aparte de que el dibujo en la simulación es un _"Espanto"_, *Q3 *está mal conectado
> 
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *18)* Cuando publiques algún esquema o simulación, trata de que quede *"Prolijo"* no es justo que uno tenga que *"Torturarse"* los ojos para seguir un esquema ajeno.


gracias lo siento pensé que estaba bien, el próximo quedará mejor

con su permiso fogonazo, lo pongo de nuevo, creo que se ve mejor gracias. 

Saludos Foros que le pudiera poner para mejorarlo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

DKarlos dijo:


> con su permiso fogonazo, lo pongo de nuevo, creo que se ve mejor gracias.
> 
> Saludos Foros que le pudiera poner para mejorarlo gracias


*¡ Mucho mejor !*

*R4 *está quedando en serie con *R3*, seguramente te olvidaste colocar un capacitor de desacople entre ambas conectado a tierra.
*C3 *(bootstrap) Me parece de valor muy bajo, creo que un valor de *47µF *sería mucho mas correcto.
Entre *R13 *y *R14 *hay conexiones sin sentido


----------



## snipero

Hola señores, que opinan de este amplificador lo encontré en una página rusa


----------



## moonwalker

snipero dijo:


> Hola señores, que opinan de este amplificador lo encontré en una página rusa


Hola Snipero.. es un amplificador clásico que funciona y muy bien. Lo que no veo tan usual es la conexión de la resistencia variable para ajustar la corriente de reposo en el multiplicador Vbe BD139. Del resto todo se ve muy bien. Elegante PCB.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo dibujaron raro pero está bien , funciona cómo resistencia variable y en emisor , si se abre el preset VT9 entra en saturación (clase B) y nada se quema.


----------



## snipero

Soportará una tensión de +-52 ?? El esquema pide +-48 pero el transformador que tengo a la mano lo reciclé de un equipo viejo que usaba el stk4231 y pensé que quizá me alcanzaría para dos etapas del esquema propuesto, el transformador en cuestión una vez rectificado y filtrado me da +-52, estaba pensado que quizá deba cambiar los BC337-40 por uno que soporte un poco más de tension. Acá los transformadores salen muy caros por eso estoy a la que cae por conseguir transformadores reciclados.


----------



## moonwalker

snipero dijo:


> No pero ya le dibujé  el  pcb y previamente lo simulé quería ver si me animo a construirlo, quiero construir algo decente, ya me cansé de hacer amplificadores con circuitos integrados.


Anímate a hacerlo. Este Amplificador es similar a uno que posteé hace algunos días atrás. Te aseguro que es funcional. Adelante Snipero


----------



## snipero

moonwalker dijo:


> Anímate a hacerlo. Este Amplificador es similar a uno que posteé hace algunos días atrás. Te aseguro que es funcional. Adelante Snipero


Gracias amigo,quiero aprovechar el transformador que tengo ya que mandar a hacer uno me sale muy costoso por acá.


----------



## moonwalker

snipero dijo:


> Gracias amigo,quiero aprovechar el transformador que tengo ya que mandar a hacer uno me sale muy costoso por acá.


Aprovécha ese transformador;  el amplificador puede ser alimentado con +/-52V, no va a haber problemas. Por si acaso, cambia los BC337 por 2N5551 los cuales manejan más VCE.. adelante Snipero


----------



## lossless

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C


Hola crimson, estoy por encarar la construccion del amplificador crimson 40 w. 
Algunas consultas, se puede alimentar con 34 mas 34 v.? y me imagino que el transistor 2N3904 tendra que ir en el disipador, sensando la temperatura de los 2N3055 de salida.
Saludos y gracias
lossless


crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C


Me olvidaba, es ṕosible utilizar 2N3055 en la salida?
lossless


----------



## Fogonazo

lossless dijo:


> Hola crimson, estoy por encarar la construccion del amplificador crimson 40 w.
> Algunas consultas, se puede alimentar con 34 mas 34 v.?


No soy *Crimson*, yo soy mas bonito, pero te contesto igual.
Sip, no hay inconveniente


> y me imagino que el transistor 2N3904 tendra que ir en el disipador, sensando la temperatura de los 2N3055 de salida.


Seep.


> Me olvidaba, es ṕosible utilizar 2N3055 en la salida?
> lossless


Los  *TIP2055 *poseen una capacidad de tensión C-E de *70Vcc*, los *2N3055 60Vcc sería *riesgoso, estás trabajando excediendo el límite


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los *TIP2055 *poseen una capacidad de tensión C-E de *70Vcc*, los *2N3055 60Vcc sería *riesgoso, estás trabajando excediendo el límite


Podés usar los MJ15015 que son una suerte de super-3055 y aguantan Vce=120V...y solían costar mas o menos lo mismo (ojo con los FALSOS !!!)


----------



## lossless

Fogonazo dijo:


> No soy *Crimson*, yo soy mas bonito, pero te contesto igual.
> Sip, no hay inconveniente
> 
> Seep.
> 
> Los  *TIP2055 *poseen una capacidad de tensión C-E de *70Vcc*, los *2N3055 60Vcc sería *riesgoso, estás trabajando excediendo el límite


Gracias totales, Sr. Fogonazo
lossless


----------



## dario9669

hola buena gente , queria hacer una consulta , tengo este amplificador , es el legendario de 400w estereo de ampletos , arme varios y funciona muy bien , siempre lño trabaje en estereo , la consulta para los que la tienen mas clarito es , puedo trabajarlo en puente con 4 ohms ? , aca dejo el esquematico de un canal de dicho ampli , muchas gracias 
pd: yo los armo con transistores 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 y lo alimento con un trafo de 40v ac


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, encontré un par de placas viejas que asumo alguien las construyó en algún taller personal, tracé el circuito y simulación en MS14, utiliza seis transistores TO-3, (solo en uno se ve la nomenclatura 2N3055, los demás están ilegibles), se alimenta con +/-38VDC, es la primera vez que veo ese tipo de circuito, alguien conoce su origen? Me llama la atención esas resistencias de 1ohm en los extremos de los TO-3 que a su vez excitan a los TO-3 finales...

Adjunto archivos, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Estas seguro de haber tomado correctamente ese valor* (1Ω)* ?, esas resistencia suele ser de un valor mucho mayor, 

2N3055 para trabajar con *80Vcc*

No me gusta ese diseño


----------



## Pablo LB

Pues si, es lo más extraño, y según la simulación funciona, aunque a más frecuencia de amplificación mayor THD, de todos modos lo probé y amplifica sin ruidos raros, la tensión de offset anda en 80mV en una etapa y 130mV en la otra, el detalle es que en ambas etapas, uno de los transistores de salida calienta más que los demás, presumo que no todos son del mismo fabricante pues "a ojo" los encapsulados son diferentes.

Estuve modificando/simplificando ese feo amplificador, tratando de acercar el diseño a modelos "cuasi complementarios funcionales" aprovechando la mayoría de componentes incluyendo la misma placa, reemplacé resistencias de la ganancia y la configuración de transistores en la etapa de salida.
Según Multisim funciona sin problemas y con muy baja distorsión, ya pude probar ambas etapas por una hora aproximadamente y en modo puente con carga de 4 Ohms, aunque no a plena potencia (si, lo sé, es una barbaridad), ha trabajado sin problemas y todo tibio sin cooler, adjunto esquema y archivo ms, alguna sugerencia o pronóstico? 

Saludos!


----------



## rulfo

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C



Buenas, por el momento lo he probado con una tensión de +-22 DC, y con un bias de unos 55mA, como era de esperar el sonido bastante bueno, el osffet en unos 40mv, con el par diferencial emparejado,  gracias Crimson..


----------



## Fogonazo

Me encontraba paseando por la internete y me robe  encontré este amplificador excelentemente documentado, así que no pudiéndome contener, me lo traje 
En el archivo PDF incluye manual de armado y puesta en marcha 

*Especificaciones técnicas y recomendaciones:*
Impedancia de entrada: *47KΩ*
Sensibilidad:* 280mVRMS (400mVp) -10dBu*
Respuesta a frecuencia: *7Hz ~ 60Khz (-3dB)*
THD+N (Pwref: 100W Vfuente: ±42Vdc, 4Ω): *0.02% Max*
Relación señal ruido: *> 90Db* (Sin ponderar)
*Potencia* RMS (Vfuente = ±42Vdc)
*100Wrms @ 4Ohm
65Wrms @ 8 Ohm*
Tensión de alimentación: *±42Vdc 5 Amperes*
Transformador recomendado: *30-0-30Vca, 5 Amperes mínimo*

*OJO al piojo*, esto se obtuvo de una forma no del todo legal del manual de un KIT comercial.
Aparentemente está todo correcto, pero antes de conectar el soldador habrá que revisar todo.
No sería el primer caso que el fabricante de un KIY falsee algunos datos para forzar la venta de su producto y que no se pueda armar en base a la simple información dada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para hacerlo_* "Completito"*_ y por el mismo precio, agrego la simulación en Multisim 14.
En contra de mis principios me abstuve de "Andar toqueteando todo" 

Si cambié el valor de R12 porque con el valor original no llegaba a ajustar la corriente de reposo a mi gusto. 

Según el Sr. Multim cumple con lo prometido


----------



## dmc

Se ve muy similar a unos PCB que se pueden encontrar en Mercadolivre de Brasil (de acceso público). Habría que comparar para salir de la duda ya que tienen fotografías de ambos lados del PCB. Si son iguales se pueden comprar allí, Placa Amplificador 100w Superstrong  - R$ 120,00 . También lanzaron uno mayor que creo que le llaman ST250.


----------



## Fogonazo

dmc dijo:


> Se ve muy similar a unos PCB que se pueden encontrar en Mercadolivre de Brasil (de acceso público). Habría que comparar para salir de la duda ya que tienen fotografías de ambos lados del PCB. Si son iguales se pueden comprar allí, Placa Amplificador 100w Superstrong  - R$ 120,00 . También lanzaron uno mayor que creo que le llaman ST250.


Seep, es ese mismísimo


----------



## sebsjata

se parece a la modificación que le estoy haciendo al sziklay de 200W 4Ohm de (@Quercus @DOSMETROS )
Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4
las diferencias son que este tiene fuente de corriente para el VAS y es sziklay y es de 250W 4Ohm


----------



## moonwalker

sebsjata dijo:


> se parece a la modificación que le estoy haciendo al sziklay de 200W 4Ohm de (@Quercus @DOSMETROS )
> Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4
> las diferencias son que este tiene fuente de corriente para el VAS y es sziklay y es de 250W 4Ohm
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183097
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183098


Jajajajaja

Hola Sebsjata.. un gran amplificador; también he realizado uno similar pero con salida Darlington (aunque prefiero Sziklai). Ahora, mi pregunta es, los condensadores Miller de 680pF, ¿No son muy altos en capacitancia afectando por ejemplo el ancho de banda?


----------



## sebsjata

moonwalker dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Hola Sebsjata.. un gran amplificador; también he realizado uno similar pero con salida Darlington (aunque prefiero Sziklai). Ahora, mi pregunta es, los condensadores Miller de 680pF, ¿No son muy altos en capacitancia afectando por ejemplo el ancho de banda?


si, un poco altos pero así estaban, ademas, haciendo pruebas si bajo mucho el valor tiende a oscilar.
así como está, con los transistores correctos, obtengo una THD a 15KHz y 250W de 0.07%, una THD muy inferior a otros amplificadores que e simulado, siempre rondan entre 0.3% y 0.2%, en cambio si disminuyo los capacitores de 680pF a 220pF la THD baja a 0.046%, pero de tanto leer de lo fácil que es hacer que un amplificador oscile y mas si es sziklay, e quedado un poco traumado, prefiero dejarlo con la capacitancia alta.

el ancho de banda creo que está muy bien, bastante plano y sin picos, la respuesta en frecuencia a -1dB: 3.378Hz a 248.579KHz

offset y corriente de reposo


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Me pregunto de donde los obtuviste.... jejejeje


----------



## moonwalker

sebsjata dijo:


> si, un poco altos pero así estaban, ademas, haciendo pruebas si bajo mucho el valor tiende a oscilar.
> así como está, con los transistores correctos, obtengo una THD a 15KHz y 250W de 0.07%, una THD muy inferior a otros amplificadores que e simulado, siempre rondan entre 0.3% y 0.2%, en cambio si disminuyo los capacitores de 680pF a 220pF la THD baja a 0.046%, pero de tanto leer de lo fácil que es hacer que un amplificador oscile y mas si es sziklay, e quedado un poco traumado, prefiero dejarlo con la capacitancia alta.
> 
> el ancho de banda creo que está muy bien, bastante plano y sin picos, la respuesta en frecuencia a -1dB: 3.378Hz a 248.579KHz
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183112
> Ver el archivo adjunto 183113offset y corriente de reposo



Hola colega muy buenas las mediciones respecto a las simulaciones pero puedes jugar un poco más con ese valor tan alto en los condensadores Millers. Trata de bajarlos un poco más, y obtengas menos distorsión armónica en el sistema además siempre he notado que el ancho de banda es afectado por condensadores Miller con capacitancias por encima de 500pF. Los drivers son buenos y la etapa Sziklai es elegante; porque te haya ocurrido alguna oscilación con otro amplificador con configuración similar no quiere decir que en éste te vaya a ocurrir lo mismo. Veo también para en el driver negativo otro condensador de 220pF, que es otra cosa que veo en demasía.


----------



## sebsjata

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola colega muy buenas las mediciones respecto a las simulaciones pero puedes jugar un poco más con ese valor tan alto en los condensadores Millers. Trata de bajarlos un poco más, y obtengas menos distorsión armónica en el sistema además siempre he notado que el ancho de banda es afectado por condensadores Miller con capacitancias por encima de 500pF. Los drivers son buenos y la etapa Sziklai es elegante; porque te haya ocurrido alguna oscilación con otro amplificador con configuración similar no quiere decir que en éste te vaya a ocurrir lo mismo. Veo también para en el driver negativo otro condensador de 220pF, que es otra cosa que veo en demasía.


hola a todos.
bueno, ya terminé de hacer las correcciones, se redujo la THD a tan solo 0.018% a 20KHz máxima potencia, aumente la corriente del par diferencial para bajar la THD y el amplificador es mas estable, reduje el valor del capacitor del VAS a 100pF y los capacitores de 680pF lo reduje a 220pF y los conecte de la forma correcta, entre base y colector, es mas estable así, reduje el valor de R8, antes 330Ohm, ahora 15Ohm, bajó considerable la THD a altas frecuencias >10Khz, pero la protección se vuelve asimétrica, recorta primero el semiciclo positivo, pensé que se estaba quedando sin corriente la fuente de corriente constante (Q16) pero no, aumente la corriente pero queda igual, recorta arriba primero, así que voy a terminar quitando la protección.

probé implementare un VAS darlington pero me fue imposible hacerlo estable, a 15KHz obtenía un THD de 0.001% y a 1KHz 0.000% (fuera de rango), pero a 20KHz oscilaba con la mas mínima señal de entrada.

VAS darlington, muy inestable.


THD 1KHz 250W

THD 5KHz 250W

THD 20KHz

respuesta en frecuencia
 3.378Hz - 239.249KHz
offset y bias




cuando tenga un tiempo me pongo a diseñar el PCB.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

¿Entonces estará sin protección? 
¿a que valor de mA debe quedar el potenciómetro R24 para que funcione bien y sea estable?


----------



## sebsjata

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> ¿Entonces estará sin protección?
> ¿a que valor de mA debe quedar el potenciómetro R24 para que funcione bien y sea estable?


cuando haga la pcb voy a incluir la protección para el que la quiera usar, para que funcione se debe de colocar R8 a 220 Ohm, aumentando la THD a 0.059%.
el valor del potenciometro en el simulador esta en 265 Ohm pero esto va a diferir de la realidad, puesto que los componentes tienen tolerancias, lo que debes ajustar el la corriente de reposo entre 40mA a no mas de 100mA en las resistencias de 0.33 Ohm o medir una tensión de 17mV


----------



## sebsjata

ya terminé de diseñar el PCB, la hice lo mas parecida al amplificador original. Las mediciones y resultados ya las conocen.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para hacerlo_* "Completito"*_ y por el mismo precio, agrego la simulación en Multisim 14.
> En contra de mis principios me abstuve de "Andar toqueteando todo"
> 
> Si cambié el valor de R12 porque con el valor original no llegaba a ajustar la corriente de reposo a mi gusto.
> 
> Según el Sr. Multim cumple con lo prometido


Hola fogonazo, ¿qué valor le pusiste a R12 al final?


----------



## Fogonazo

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> Hola fogonazo, ¿qué valor le pusiste a R12 al final?



¿ No miraste la simulación ? , le di un valor de *2,2KΩ*


----------



## luisitoloco22

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ No miraste la simulación ? , le di un valor de *2,2KΩ*


Hola Fogo, vi el post, el tema es que no tengo el simulador instalado; pero bueno, lo voy a tener en cuenta, gracias fogo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Imagen en formato PDF de la simulación publicada aquí



Fogonazo dijo:


> Para hacerlo_* "Completito"*_ y por el mismo precio, agrego la simulación en Multisim 14.
> En contra de mis principios me abstuve de "Andar toqueteando todo"
> 
> Si cambié el valor de R12 porque con el valor original no llegaba a ajustar la corriente de reposo a mi gusto.
> 
> Según el Sr. Multim cumple con lo prometido


----------



## Delphos

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me encontraba paseando por la internete y me robe  encontré este amplificador excelentemente documentado, así que no pudiéndome contener, me lo traje
> En el archivo PDF incluye manual de armado y puesta en marcha
> 
> *Especificaciones técnicas y recomendaciones:*
> Impedancia de entrada: *47KΩ*
> Sensibilidad:* 280mVRMS (400mVp) -10dBu*
> Respuesta a frecuencia: *7Hz ~ 60Khz (-3dB)*
> THD+N (Pwref: 100W Vfuente: ±42Vdc, 4Ω): *0.02% Max*
> Relación señal ruido: *> 90Db* (Sin ponderar)
> *Potencia* RMS (Vfuente = ±42Vdc)
> *100Wrms @ 4Ohm
> 65Wrms @ 8 Ohm*
> Tensión de alimentación: *±42Vdc 5 Amperes*
> Transformador recomendado: *30-0-30Vca, 5 Amperes mínimo*
> 
> *OJO al piojo*, esto se obtuvo de una forma no del todo legal del manual de un KIT comercial.
> Aparentemente está todo correcto, pero antes de conectar el soldador habrá que revisar todo.
> No sería el primer caso que el fabricante de un KIY falsee algunos datos para forzar la venta de su producto y que no se pueda armar en base a la simple información dada.


Estimado Fogonazo me llamo la atención este diseño, aunque comparando el esquemático con la mascara de componentes hay algunas diferencias por ejemplo:
 en el esquemático el C4 es de 47 mf. y en la mascara dice ser de 100 mf., la R9 en el esquemático dice ser de 2.2k y en la mascara dice ser de 4.7k, cuales seran los valores correctos? sera que en la mascara de componentes hicieron algunas actualizaciones?, ademas que en la literatura dice que  C3, C5, C7, originalmente de 100pF, fueron substituidos por 220pF para garantizar una  mayor estabilidad, lamentablemente no tengo el multisim para probar con estos valores.
Reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Estimado Fogonazo me llamo la atención este diseño, aunque comparando el esquemático con la mascara de componentes hay algunas diferencias por ejemplo:
> en el esquemático el C4 es de 47 mf. y en la mascara dice ser de 100 mf., la R9 en el esquemático dice ser de 2.2k y en la mascara dice ser de 4.7k, cuales seran los valores correctos? sera que en la mascara de componentes hicieron algunas actualizaciones?, ademas que en la literatura dice que  C3, C5, C7, originalmente de 100pF, fueron substituidos por 220pF para garantizar una  mayor estabilidad, lamentablemente no tengo el multisim para probar con estos valores.
> Reciban un cordial saludo.


Esta es la versión que ensayé, es estable y cumple correctamente con lo prometido, incluye un cambio de resistencia en la etapa VAS que permitió ajustar mejor la corriente de reposo.
Como comenté *NO *sería de extrañar que aparecieran diferencias intencionales entre circuito y PCB



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . *OJO al piojo*, esto se obtuvo de una forma no del todo legal del manual de un KIT comercial.
> Aparentemente está todo correcto, pero antes de conectar el soldador habrá que revisar todo.
> No sería el primer caso que el fabricante de un KIY falsee algunos datos para forzar la venta de su producto y que no se pueda armar en base a la simple información dada.


----------



## Jexmer

hola a todos del foro alguien me puede decir mas detalles de esto. si fusiona  este modo de excitación de los transistores de potencia según la pagina alcanza los 2000 w pero no dice muchos detalles como el voltaje de alimentación . gracias por su atención


----------



## Angel Labrada

Hola amigo no conozco mucho de audio de potencia pero está bien interesante ese diagrama según veo cada transistor de salida lleva su propio drivers no sé cómo antes no se le ocurrió a nadie.


----------



## Jexmer

si ami me causo curiosidad. los transistores que están sin marcar que son donde entra la señal de audio son los c945 los dos y los diodos me imagino que serán los 1n4007 aunque no dice pero son los comunes que se ponen como en la zener de 500 w


----------



## sebsjata

No se le ocurrió a nadie porque es un desperdicio de dinero hacer eso, la corriente de base no es tan alta como para colocar un solo tip41/42 para cada transistor


----------



## Jexmer

Pero no tiene algún beneficio ? En cuanto la excitación de los transistores ustedes que saben más de esto


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Que maravilla !
¡ Inventaron el Sziklai !

Mayormente no nos sentimos a gusto con esos amplificadores que son sólo una plaqueta , sin diagrama !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jexmer dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 186338
> hola a todos del foro alguien me puede decir mas detalles de esto. si fu*NC*iona  este modo de excitación de los transpistores de potencia según la pagina alcanza los 2000 w pero no dice muchos detalles como el voltaje de alimentación .


No hay problema. Relevá el circuito eléctrico y dibujalo para que veamos de que se trata, por que con el PCB no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## Jexmer

Es que esto lo vi en una página y no tiene el diagrama solo eso sino


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jexmer dijo:


> Es que esto lo vi en una página y no tiene el diagrama solo eso sino


Entonces tenes que tomarte el trabajo de relevar el circuito a partir del PCB para poder evaluarlo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Jexmer dijo:


> Pero no tiene algún beneficio ? En cuanto la excitación de los transistores ustedes que saben más de esto


En esta comunidad se te brindará información en cantidad y de calidad, pero de ninguna manera se realizara *TU *tarea, siendo *TU *el interesado, debes ser *TU* quién recopile información sobre esa placa (equipo).
Cuando la tengas, la publicas y en conjunto con la comunidad se podrán analizar los pros y los contras de esa configuración.


----------



## gevv

Hola,

CYGNUS SA5AB amplificador


----------



## crimson

Ojo que en el circuito D6 (Zener) está al reves, no me fijé en la plaqueta.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

¿Te refieres a este diodo?


----------



## DJ T3

D*6, *el de arriba, de la rama positiva


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Amplificador clase AB con mosfet canal N de 25 a 100w


Buenas tardes Quercus, he estado leyendo el foro de "amplificador mosfet de 50w" y está muy interesante. Creo que voy a construir uno de estos más adelante cuando tenga algo de presupuesto y un poco más de tiempo. Podría ser el Ampeg ver 2 ó la versión 2 del Harman Kardon.

En uno de los post de "amplificador mosfet de 50w" lei que alguien pedia un Amplificador clase AB pero que fuera sólo con mosfet canal N, por el momento he leido hasta la pag 17 de este post.

Desde hace un tiempo tenia unos archivos de un amplificador a mosfet de 100W para construirlo cuando pudiera ,pero, hasta la fecha aún sigue como proyecto. ahi les anexo los archivos a ver si les interesa probarlo.

La pagina de donde lo saqué es esta DIY AMP PUBLIC - PCPfiles en www.pcpaudio.com


----------



## Arthas

Buenas que mas compañeros en esta cuarentena queda  tiempo de retomar algunos proyectos dejados por ahi. Les traigo algo que prometi es un amplificador algo viejito pero muy bueno,un buen fierro lo termine completo para el que lo quiera hacer comente sus experiencias se los comparto, es la QSC 3500 adjunto la simulacion y el pcb de la misma. Disfrutenlo.


----------



## brewmaster

Saludos a todos!
Antes que nada perdonen mi ineptitud por traer este engendro al foro...hace unos dias vi en funcionamiento un amplificador de presuntamente 200 watts, me dijeron que era un criollito(algo local), y que ya habian montado varios y que funcionaba muy bien, enseguida tome fotos de un diagrama dibujado a mano y del amplificador en funcionamiento. Lo monte en livewire(primera vez en mi vida que hago algo como eso) y me dispuse a simularlo... ya no se que hacer con el y mis conocimientos no me permiten saber si que es lo que esta mal, se los traigo a uds para arrojar un poquito de luz sobre el asunto...
Lo peor es que me deje llevar hice caso omiso de no funcionase en el Livewire y lo monte...por favor solo necesito que lo analicen un poquito y me señalen que puede estar mal.
saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## luisitoloco22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Imagen en formato PDF de la simulación publicada aquí


hola fogo, disculpa la molestia, en la etapa de excitación y potencia se podrían sustituir los tip y mj por mje15032/33 y mjl 21193/4 respectivamente?


----------



## Fogonazo

luisitoloco22 dijo:


> hola fogo, disculpa la molestia, en la etapa de excitación y potencia se podrían sustituir los tip y mj por mje15032/33 y mjl 21193/4 respectivamente?


Cuando pidas consejo sobre algún reemplazo, publica los datasheet´s del transistor a ser reemplazado y el del posible reemplazo


----------



## brewmaster

Al fin!!!, esta vivo!!!, luego de machucarnos los dos logre hacerlo funcionar,  r1 de 47k que deberia estar soldada entre la entrada y tierra no lo estaba, subo fotos del montaje, quedo desprolijo, pero no pienso tocarlo hasta nuevo aviso.
Luego subo el proyecto en multisim.
Slds.


----------



## luisitoloco22

hola fogo nuevamente, encontré estas hojas de datos, por un lado los transistores del diseño, los tip y mj, por otro lado los posibles reemplazos que tengo disponibles a mano como para encarar este ampli... yo creería que están bien, ya que hace tiempo atrás monté el p3a de rod con voltaje de al menos +/-42V y funcionaron sin problemas, y el ampli que cité anteriormente está simulado a ese mismo voltaje...


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas que mas compañeros en esta cuarentena queda  tiempo de retomar algunos proyectos dejados por ahi. Les traigo algo que prometi es un amplificador algo viejito pero muy bueno,un buen fierro lo termine completo para el que lo quiera hacer comente sus experiencias se los comparto, es la QSC 3500 adjunto la simulacion y el pcb de la misma. Disfrutenlo.


saludos cordiales para todo el grupo y una pregunta para el señor
*Arthas*
estuve viendo tu archivo pdf de la simulación y veo como que hay un transistor bolteado pero veo el diagrama  original y tiene la misma falla pero en sentido opuesto


----------



## DJ T3

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> saludos cordiales para todo el grupo y una pregunta para el señor
> *Arthas*
> estuve viendo tu archivo pdf de la simulación y veo como que hay un transistor bolteado pero veo el diagrama  original y tiene la misma falla pero en sentido opuesto



Y cual es el dichoso transistor?


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y cual es el dichoso transistor?


*Q13 *parece estar "de cabeza"


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y cual es el dichoso transistor?


*S*aludos para todos en el grupo*,* amigo DJ T3 en la simulación es el transistor Q13 y en el diagrama original es el transistor Q22


----------



## ngc1976

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Hace unos días publiqué un PDF con un pequeño aplificador mosfet clase A que evocaba el sonido de las válvulas. Mi intención es hacer una pequeña etapa estéreo para escuchar música en mi despacho mientras trabajo. Lo que busco son unos pocos watios y clase A y de paso reciclar algunos componentes caros que tengo en el baul ( especialmente trafos, electrolíticos y disipadores). De ahí que los circuitos que busco tengan unos requisitos específicos de alimentación, etc....


Hola Juan Carlos, el amplificador citado, lo pudo realizar ?  , qué resultados le dió ?, saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No, lo siento, me hice un Kit chino de un JLH de 1969. Creo que ese circuito está muy comentado por la red por otros miembros y funciona, creo.....
Un saludo.


----------



## ngc1976

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No, lo siento, me hice un Kit chino de un JLH de 1969. Creo que ese circuito está muy comentado por la red por otros miembros y funciona, creo.....
> Un saludo.


Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Carlos, recordas el nombre del amplificador para poder rastrear los articulos en el foro ?, saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No, lo siento... Escribo en el campo y con la tablet de mi hija.... Veo que lo que buscas es un amplificador fet que emule el sonido valvular.... Busca en este foro el circuito de Elektor que publique: Fet Amp vith valve sound creo que se titulaba, fiable, completo y con PCB.
Estoy muy limitado de recursos informáticos, por eso no puedo ayudarte con la búsqueda.
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

ngc1976 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Juan Carlos, recordas el nombre del amplificador para poder rastrear los articulos en el foro ?, saludos


Página 66 de este hilo post mio 1320, ahí tienes el circuito que te digo.


----------



## papopuebla

Hola subo fotos de este amplificador, Yamaha PA 2400, bueno ese fue el nombre que me dieron de este, me han dicho que es muy bueno. Para todo el que quiera construirlo.


----------



## hugo ramos

helman dijo:


> Mas un qsc


saludos grupo.   me gustaria si podrian dar mas informes sobre este amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

hugo ramos dijo:


> saludos grupo.   me gustaria si podrian dar mas informes sobre este amplificador


*Arthas *es miembro de la comunidad, mira en los temas publicados por el si figura ese amplificador 

*Buscador*


----------



## Jota Jota

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Arthas *es miembro de la comunidad, mira en los temas publicados por el si figura ese amplificador
> 
> *Buscador*



El verdadero creador del Tema es *Oscar Monsalvo* mas conocido como Sonido Yesi.










						Amplificador Peavey 1200 hechizo
					

Hola compañero, saludos.  Quisiera saber si las conexiones de los transistores de potencia en la qsc de 1700 se hace de la misma manera como la peavey.  Acá les dejo un diseño como ejemplo , m e gustarían qUE lo analizaran y me ayudaran a aclarar un par de dudas qUE aun tengo acerca de esta...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo

Jota Jota dijo:


> El verdadero creador del Tema es *Oscar Monsalvo* mas conocido como Sonido Yesi.



En el archivo que publico, en el diseño de las placas figura el nombre Arthas   



hugo ramos dijo:


> saludos grupo.   me gustaria si podrian dar mas informes sobre este amplificador


----------



## Jota Jota

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el archivo que publico, en el diseño de las placas figura el nombre Arthas



Tienes razón pero el PCB original es de Oscar, el PCB de Arthas es un clon algo mejorado, asi que hay ver los comentarios que realizo al respecto  quien lo creo que lo conoce como su palma de la mano o tendrá mas conocimiento quien lo clono


----------



## helman

YIROSHI 2020l


----------



## Jota Jota

helman dijo:


> YIROSHI 2020l



Cual es la Contraseña  No se porque ese Yiroshi se me hace conocido


----------



## moonwalker

Jota Jota dijo:


> Cual es la Contraseña  No se porque ese Yiroshi se me hace conocido


Yiroshi era un miembro activo acá en la comunidad hace algunos años atrás pero incluso usaba varias cuentas con diferentes nombres pero que se conocía por su particular devoción por los amplificadores asiáticos y posteó varios proyectos de circuitos de audio de potencia. Otras de las cuentas de yiroshi o nickname era Yetrox además de otros muchos nicks.


----------



## mexmike

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Hola amigos quiero compartir este esquematico que ya a sido ensamblado muchas veces y tambien el PCB fue creado para este amplificador la persona que lo diseño se llama Carlos Mergulhão el es de Brasil y el a compartido sus conosimientos en muchas partes del mundo, yo tengo 2 placas de Dx Blame MKIII y la ultima ves que la use el sonido es increible, tengo toda la informacion requerida basicamente es simple, la fuente de poder debe ser lo sufisiente para que este amplificador trabaje bien se requiere un transformador toridal de almenos 800VA para un canal o 1000VA si es potencia lo que desee la persona, en mi casa es diferente lo tengo trabajando con un transformador toroidal de 330VA 30V 0 30V que me da aproximadamente +55 0 -55V DC despues de la regualcion y filtracion con capacitores  el amplificador ya fue calculado a trabajar con una fuente de poder de +64V 0 -64V DC.
> 
> Se preguntan porque estoy compartinedolo? bueno no seria justo de que yo lo halla ensamblado y disfrutarlo yo solo prefiero mostrarles algo que a sido ya emsamblado por otras personas atraves del mundo a dejarlo coger tela de arañas en un esquina tirado la informacion en un USB driver.
> 
> Detalles acerca de Dx Blame MKIII
> 
> El Dx Blame MKIII es el hermano mayor de famoso Dx Blame Supercharged pero la diferencia de entre ellos es que el sonido de MKIII es mas realista en cuanto a sonidos de instrumento y voces y eso lo comprove yo mismo que tengo un par ensamblado y es fenomenal, en cuanto a pontencia pude alcansar hasta 456W a 4 ohm teninendo en cuenta la fuente de poder porsupuesto debe tener una buena fuente eso es a 500mV sensividad de entrada con una señal sinoidal de 1KHz pero recuerden, eso ya es al extremo se recomienda usarlo a 8 ohms para mantener los transistores de salida en el area de "safe operation". Es possible añadir mas pares de transistores de potencia para asi tener mas potencia y su ves bajar la distorcion armonica.
> 
> 
> Ajuste del "BIAS"
> 
> El ajuste del BIAS se hace de esta manera: se instaland 2 resistencias de 100 ohms en el lugar que va los fusibles para luego amplicar power pero primero antes de amplicar power debe ajustar el potensimetro o como bien lo conocen "trimp pot" a su maxima resistencia verifique con el multimetro antes de continuar, depsus que amplique potensia espero uno minutos en lo que los transistores de potecia se estabilisen en cuanto a temperatura ambiental, notahay otras maneras de aserlo pero esta es la manera que siempre me a funcionado en todos los modelos que he hecho.
> 
> 
> mida los extremos de uno de las resistencias de salida del emisor de los transistores de potencia en otras palabras los extremos de las resistencias de 0.47 ohms puedes ser cualquiera recuerden que todas las salidas van al mismo lugar, ajuste el potensimetro hasta llegar a 1mV aproximadamnete siempre es bueno esperar un poco mas ya que puede variar espere unos minutos mas si es nesesario y ajuste de nuevo si hay algun cambio.
> 
> Luego de que halla ajustado midiendo del el carril negativo y el positivo y tiene aproximadamnete 1mV entonces esta listo para la musica!
> 
> Bueno pues le dejo el esquematico la imagen de la PCB para que la vean tambien tengo la imagen de PDF para que lo traten a planchado. Bueno pues mantendre esta informacion lo mas actualisado posible voy a dejarles estas images para que se motiven. Otra cosa que queria añadir el PCB fue diseñado por "Alex MM". Perdonen mi mala gramatica en Español
> 
> Bieno este es un video viejo para que vean que esto que les estoy diciendo es verdad o mejor dicho confirmado es en Ingles sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el ultimo video estoy mostrando que hasta con una fuente de poder baja de +25 0 -25 tambien brega pero en realidad debe ser la que lleva indicada +64 0 -64
> 
> En este muestro que con una fuente de mas o menos 50V puedo ajsutarlo a 1 mili voltio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan


Hola vargasmongo3435. Siete años mas tarde ; )

Tal vez estoy equivocado, pero creo que tu simulación de Multisim está equivocada en tanto el lado negativo del generador está conectada a tierra en lugar de una resistencia de 10 Ohm (tierra de señal) el cual va a tierra. Usando la 10R, solamente requiere 250 mVp para generar el wattage total y da únicamente 0.009%THD.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

38


----------



## heidyvanesa19

helman dijo:


> YIROSHI 2020l


Cierto Yiroshi lo he escuchado hace años en foros y sitios web de intercambio de diagramas o grupos de Google... A propósito del adjunto ¿La contraseña cual es? Gracias


----------



## yordanis

Hola, monté éste circuito, lo alimenté con una tensión de +-40 V y los transistores de potencia 4 Toshiba 5200 pero noto que la potencia que entrega no es la correcta, esos transistores estaban en un amplificador original que entregaba una potencia de 120 W y se escuchaba mas alto que éste que armé.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con +-40 no llegás a 120 Watts , quizás con parlante de 4 Ohms te arrimes . . . 

Aumentando un poco la resistencia de 68k o disminuyendo la de 560 se aumenta la ganancia . No abuses que podría comenzar a oscilar.


----------



## yordanis

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con +-40 no llegás a 120 Watts , quizás con parlante de 4 Ohms te arrimes . . .
> 
> Aumentando un poco la resistencia de 68k o disminuyendo la de 560 se aumenta la ganancia . No abuses que podría comenzar a oscilar.


ya realice esos cambios y no dio resultado, varie las resistencias que me comentas, son dos parlantes de 6 om en paralelo.. lo que me incomoda es que el amplificador que desarme era original y sonaba con mas potencia, era de fuente simple con dos tranformadores uno que alimentaba la placa y otro los transitores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tendrías que ver que tensión soportan todos los transistores y aumentar la alimentación

Eso que dice arriba Power *1200 Watts* estereo . . .  es una burla , podría ser PMPO . . .


----------



## yordanis

te subo el datasheet de los transitores son 4 en total, tengo una fuente de +-63v


----------



## jestrada8

por cierto amigos aquí dejo sacado de este foro la siguiente tabla para darse cuenta lo que son 1.200 W


----------



## yordanis

dosmetros puedo aplicarle +-63 volt a ese circuito con los 4 transistores toshiba 2sc5200


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , los 2SC5200 soportan 230 V , así que no habría problema con ellos trabajando a 126 V (63+63) , pero bajate el datasheet del resto y verificalos.

De todas maneras podrías probar el amplificador sin los transistores de salida , debería dar audio a poco volumen , sin exigirlo.


----------



## yordanis

los complementarios que emplee son tip 41 y tip 42 soportan 100v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces probalo un poco y varias veces sin los de salida , que si se queman te los arrastran. Probalo a bajo volumen ya que no daría mas de 5 o 10 Watts




DOSMETROS dijo:


> De todas maneras podrías probar el amplificador sin los transistores de salida , debería dar audio a poco volumen , sin exigirlo.


----------



## yordanis

um ok probare, yo quiero montar un amplificador para un subwoofer de 8 pulgadas de 300w a 6 om, un amplificador que cuando le de volumen se sienta la potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , te entiendo , ojo que en ésta prueba pueden morir los TIP . . .


----------



## yordanis

Hola tengo este circuito y lo quiero montar, adjunto los datos de los transitores que tengo, quiero ponerle 4 transitores y una fuente de +-60v  quiero saber si es posible que funcione con ese voltaje y esos transitores


----------



## Fogonazo

yordanis dijo:


> Hola tengo este circuito y lo quiero montar, adjunto los datos de los transitores que tengo, quiero ponerle 4 transitores y una fuente de +-60v  quiero saber si es posible que funcione con ese voltaje y esos transitores


Ese circuito me da como un poco de asquito 

¿ Por que no mejor buscas en el Foro un circuito "Comprobado" ?


----------



## yordanis

Hola subo este circuito que me encontre, si alguien lo emula y lo mejora me dicen, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

yordanis dijo:


> Hola subo este circuito que me encontre, si alguien lo emula y lo mejora me dicen, saludos


¿ Y privarte del honor y  la posibilidad de ser el primero en realizar la simulación de ese circuito ?

De ninguna manera, *¡ SE TU EL PRIMERO !* y luego comenta los resultados


----------



## DMLUNA

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y privarte del honor y  la posibilidad de ser el primero en realizar la simulación de ese circuito ?
> 
> De ninguna manera, *¡ SE TU EL PRIMERO !* y luego comenta los resultados


Modo "Fogo-sarcasmo" ON !


----------



## yordanis

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y privarte del honor y  la posibilidad de ser el primero en realizar la simulación de ese circuito ?
> 
> De ninguna manera, *¡ SE TU EL PRIMERO !* y luego comenta los resultados



*S*i*,* pero no se trabajar con *M*ultisim.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Resuelto el problema : https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Comenzar+con+Multisim


. . .  o ustedes no pueden verlos ¿?



			https://www.google.com.ar/search?ei=rQHiX9q4AuPX5OUP8YWqoAs&q=Comenzar+con+Multisim+-youtube&oq=Comenzar+con+Multisim+-youtube&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzoECAAQRzoFCCEQoAFQwM0CWKH1AmCegANoAHACeACAAXWIAZAGkgEDNy4ymAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpesgBCMABAQ&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwiaw8qw5eHtAhXjK7kGHfGCCrQQ4dUDCA0&uact=5


----------



## DJ T3

yordanis dijo:


> siii. pero no se trabajar con multisim


Y.... Podes trabajar con el que sepas... O aprender a usar multisim...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Sin perjuicio de investigar  formarse , leer, estudiar y aprender , que son practicas, todas ellas altamente recomendables....al circuito le falta el valor de los fet finales, las resistencias entre los puntos A y B en rojo y entre el transistor supongo que son 2×1 k, o sea dos de un K ( supongo ) y sin estudiarlo mucho ( igual sorprende el resultado, cosas mas curiosas se han visto ) no me cuadra la asimetria de los gates de los finales pues uno, semiciclo positivo, se ataca con una resistencia y el otro no.....atrevete, investiga, prueba y comparte los resultados de TU TRABAJO, nosotros te ayudaremos.


----------



## brewmaster

yordanis​Del mismo sitio yo arme la version modificada a mosfet n del Work 1500 y me funciono a la primera, desafortunadamente los mosfet que tenia a mi disposicion eran los 20n60c, asi que el resultado sonoro no me termina de cuadrar, a un simple orejaso no logro determinar que esta mal(ademas de usar un mosfet para fuentes ), por otra parte el conjunto de lo que debe ser el vbe no funciona correctamente( no logro hacer que regule nada, se mantienen los mismos valores de voltaje sin importar lo que haga).

He aqui el montaje, no es algo de lo que este orgulloso pero era lo que tenia a mano,por cierto gracias a Fogonazo fue que descubri este método bastante similar al manhathan(por islas o algo de eso).

En el sitio dicen que ese diagrama que posteaste es una version del atlanta pero con mosfet.

He aqui el monstruito lo exigi con +-42 y funciona sin ningun problema, pienso cambiarle los mosfets por otros mas apropiados y luego posteo las impresiones.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Felices fiestas ¡¡¡¡¡ Pongo los link aquí pues en uno de ellos (el que es el mismo circuito y está repetido ) figura el esquema teórico y se puede simular.
Estos Chinos SE VAN A QUEDAR EL MUNDO, ya estaba harto de comprar circuitos Clase D por un precio INFERIOR a lo que me costaría enviar algo a China véase ejemplo €11.4 15% de DESCUENTO|TDA7498 placa amplificadora de Audio Digital de alta potencia, 100W + 100W, DC 12 24V, amplificador RCA para coche, altavoz para cine en casa|Amplificador|   - AliExpress  traído a casa en 11 dias, si me lo da el cartero en la mano de mi casa y viene de China. Es espectacular como suena, pero es que en los últimos años, habré compardo 50 Y NO HA HABIDO NINGÚN PROBLEMA DE NINGÚN TIPO.....Pues bien, antes los Chinos COPIABAN, AHORA INNOVAN..... han descubierto el filón del DIY, realmente hace tiempo ya, y os adjunto algún ejemplo.....








						7.45C$ 14% de DESCUENTO|Módulo de placa amplificadora de dos canales, Kits electrónicos DIY de alta potencia de 100W * 2 OCL|Accesorios y piezas para instrumentos|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				













						17.05C$ 20% de DESCUENTO|AIYIMA placa amplificadora de Audio para cine en casa, amplificador de Audio de 100W, + 2SA1943 2SC5200, Canal Mono HIFI, DC35V altavoz Dual, bricolaje|audio amplifier board 100w|amplifier board 100wamplifier board - AliExpre
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				












						21.34C$ 21% de DESCUENTO|AIYIMA Amplificador de potencia de dos canales, Amplificador de Audio estéreo Hifi 60Wx2, minialtavoz de sonido, cine en casa|Amplificador|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				












						14.91C$ |Módulo de placa amplificadora de dos canales, Kits electrónicos DIY de alta potencia de 100W * 2 OCL|Chip de amplificador operacional|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				





Son hasta honrados, pues si son transistotes Toshiba originales, te indican que procede de desmonte, pero como los usuarios ponen sus opiniones, van FENOMENAL.....Algunos NO HAY NI QUE SOLDAR.....vienen finalizados y testeados ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ Cómo es posible esta eficacia, calidad y precio ??????


----------



## malesi

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Felices fiestas ¡¡¡¡¡ Pongo los link aquí pues en uno de ellos (el que es el mismo circuito y está repetido ) figura el esquema teórico y se puede simular.
> Estos Chinos SE VAN A QUEDAR EL MUNDO, ya estaba harto de comprar circuitos Clase D por un precio INFERIOR a lo que me costaría enviar algo a China véase ejemplo €11.4 15% de DESCUENTO|TDA7498 placa amplificadora de Audio Digital de alta potencia, 100W + 100W, DC 12 24V, amplificador RCA para coche, altavoz para cine en casa|Amplificador|   - AliExpress  traído a casa en 11 dias, si me lo da el cartero en la mano de mi casa y viene de China. Es espectacular como suena, pero es que en los últimos años, habré compardo 50 Y NO HA HABIDO NINGÚN PROBLEMA DE NINGÚN TIPO.....Pues bien, antes los Chinos COPIABAN, AHORA INNOVAN..... han descubierto el filón del DIY, realmente hace tiempo ya, y os adjunto algún ejemplo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.45C$ 14% de DESCUENTO|Módulo de placa amplificadora de dos canales, Kits electrónicos DIY de alta potencia de 100W * 2 OCL|Accesorios y piezas para instrumentos|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.05C$ 20% de DESCUENTO|AIYIMA placa amplificadora de Audio para cine en casa, amplificador de Audio de 100W, + 2SA1943 2SC5200, Canal Mono HIFI, DC35V altavoz Dual, bricolaje|audio amplifier board 100w|amplifier board 100wamplifier board - AliExpre
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21.34C$ 21% de DESCUENTO|AIYIMA Amplificador de potencia de dos canales, Amplificador de Audio estéreo Hifi 60Wx2, minialtavoz de sonido, cine en casa|Amplificador|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.91C$ |Módulo de placa amplificadora de dos canales, Kits electrónicos DIY de alta potencia de 100W * 2 OCL|Chip de amplificador operacional|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son hasta honrados, pues si son transistotes Toshiba originales, te indican que procede de desmonte, pero como los usuarios ponen sus opiniones, van FENOMENAL.....Algunos NO HAY NI QUE SOLDAR.....vienen finalizados y testeados ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ Cómo es posible esta eficacia, calidad y precio ??????


Yo me he pillado este, pero no he tenido tiempo de probarle...  
XH M251 super poder digital placa amplificadora de potencia TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W fuente de alimentación AC 12 28V envío gratis F7 012|power amplifier board|amplifier boardamplifier supply board - AliExpress                                                                                                            
TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W  btl 400watios​ XH M251 super poder digital placa amplificadora de potencia TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W fuente de alimentación AC 12 28V envío gratis F7 012|power amplifier board|amplifier boardamplifier supply board - AliExpress


----------



## malesi

malesi dijo:


> Yo me he pillado este, pero no he tenido tiempo de probarle...
> XH M251 super poder digital placa amplificadora de potencia TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W fuente de alimentación AC 12 28V envío gratis F7 012|power amplifier board|amplifier boardamplifier supply board - AliExpress
> TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W  btl 400watios​ XH M251 super poder digital placa amplificadora de potencia TDA8954 core dual 210W + 210W fuente de alimentación AC 12 28V envío gratis F7 012|power amplifier board|amplifier boardamplifier supply board - AliExpress



Ya de paso os dejo el datasheet del TDA 8954 y así ponemos algo acorde con el tema.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

A mi, como ingeniero en electrónica industrial y abogado experto en Derecho Empresarial NO ME CUADARA....debe ser descuento de flota ( compran tantos miles que les sale regalado ) y convenios con empresas de trasporte y aduanas.....llevo 40 años volviéndome loco, comparando placas de PCB, pasándolas al ácido, perforando, peleándome con los componentes, etc......y estos te dan TODO, y funciona......INCREÍBLE.....
P.D.: Sería recomendable que sueltes el disipador y le pongas grasa térmica....es el único pero que he encontrado en los mas de 50 TPA3116D2 y TDA7498 que he comprado y que algunos tras 5 años SIGUEN FUNCIONANDO DE MARAVILLA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> debe ser descuento de flota ( compran tantos miles que les sale regalado ) y convenios con empresas de trasporte y aduanas.


Recordá que China es un país "comunista" hacia adentro, así que los salarios están controlados y no son particularmente altos, los transportes pueden estar subsidiados. Además tienen mucha gente formada en universidades occidentales y es una sociedad que trabaja a toda hora.
Todo lo que ellos producen tiene precios irrisorios, y en lo que compran la economía es de escala, asi que produciendo (y eventualmente comprando) en grandisimas cantidades termina por derrumbar el precio a valores casi no-rentables para otro tipos de economía.
El tema de los salarios ha generado economías importantes en fabricantes occidentales, y eso los ha hecho migrar sus fábricas e instalaciones a China, donde seguramente deben proveer a precios muy bajos a fabricantes locales (es algo que se me ocurre) y aún cuando pierdan algo ahí los otros ahorros siguen dejando mucha ganancia...


----------



## snipero

Hola, que opina de este esquema? Lo encontré por ahí y decidí simularlo funciona con +-42 pero si disminuyo la alimentación a +-35 la distorsión aumenta. Adjunto la simulación.


----------



## jestrada8

buenas noches amigo snipero yo aconsejaría montarle unos darlington o unos driver con 100 ohm en los emisores para haci colocar los finales que pueden ser 2sc5198 con su respectivo complemento, dado que el circuito necesita algo de amplificación en corriente


----------



## Fogonazo

jestrada8 dijo:


> buenas noches amigo snipero yo aconsejaría montarle unos *darlington* o unos driver con 100 ohm en los emisores para haci colocar los finales que pueden ser 2sc5198 con su respectivo complemento, dado que el circuito necesita algo de amplificación en corriente


El circuito de *snipero *ya trabaja con etapa de salida darlington




snipero dijo:


> Hola, que opina de este esquema? Lo encontré por ahí y decidí simularlo funciona con +-42 pero si disminuyo la alimentación a +-35 la distorsión aumenta. Adjunto la simulación.


Prueba estos cambios


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito de *snipero *ya trabaja con etapa de salida darlington
> 
> 
> 
> Prueba estos cambios


Gracias fogonazo por tu ayuda


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito de *snipero *ya trabaja con etapa de salida darlington
> 
> 
> 
> Prueba estos cambios


Fogonazo eres un genio, cambió totalmente el funcionamiento en la simulación, muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

De casi todos los países y casi todos los gustos.   http://home.kpn.nl/a.van.waarde/id10.htm


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Sigo con mi confinamiento por la tercera hola creo.... recopilando y estudiando, no consigo por ningún lado el artículo COMPLETO del *Elektor Equa Amplifier *publicado en Diciembre de 1974 cuyo esquema es éste :

**
¿ Algún ser humano del foro lo puede publicar por favor ?
En estos meses he recuperado la literatura de la época, Fapesa, Texas, Sinclair y publiqué en éste hilo en su día el EQUIN, el EDWIN todos en PDF pero el más antiguo de la saga ELEKTOR no hay manera....y no debe haber problemas de copyright, gracias anticipadas y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Sigo con mi confinamiento por la tercera hola creo.... recopilando y estudiando, no consigo por ningún lado el artículo COMPLETO del *Elektor Equa Amplifier *publicado en Diciembre de 1974 cuyo esquema es éste :
> 
> ¿ Algún ser humano del foro lo puede publicar por favor ?


----------



## yordanis

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Sin perjuicio de investigar  formarse , leer, estudiar y aprender , que son practicas, todas ellas altamente recomendables....al circuito le falta el valor de los fet finales, las resistencias entre los puntos A y B en rojo y entre el transistor supongo que son 2×1 k, o sea dos de un K ( supongo ) y sin estudiarlo mucho ( igual sorprende el resultado, cosas mas curiosas se han visto ) no me cuadra la asimetria de los gates de los finales pues uno, semiciclo positivo, se ataca con una resistencia y el otro no.....atrevete, investiga, prueba y comparte los resultados de TU TRABAJO, nosotros te ayudaremos.


*O*k*.* Gracias por tu comentario, si*,* las resistencias son 2 de 1 k, en los gates le puse resistencias de 100 *Oh*m, lo probé.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias Don Fogo ME HE VUELTO LOCO por la web sin éxito.....
Un saludo.


----------



## yordanis

brewmaster dijo:


> Saludos a todos!
> Antes que nada perdonen mi ineptitud por traer este engendro al foro...hace unos días vi en funcionamiento un amplificador de presuntamente 200 watts, me dijeron que era un criollito  (algo local), y que ya habían montado varios y que funcionaba muy bien, enseguida tome fotos de un diagrama dibujado a mano y del amplificador en funcionamiento. Lo monte en livewire(primera vez en mi vida que hago algo como eso) y me dispuse a simularlo... ya no se que hacer con el y mis conocimientos no me permiten saber si que es lo que esta mal, se los traigo a uds. para arrojar un poquito de luz sobre el asunto...Ver el archivo adjunto 190147
> Lo peor es que me deje llevar hice caso omiso de no funcionase en el Livewire y lo monte...por favor solo necesito que lo analicen un poquito y me señalen que puede estar mal.
> saludos, y gracias de antemano.



*H*ola, ese circuito lo he montado y funciona bien*,* también lo he montado con algunos cambios.


----------



## brewmaster

yordanis dijo:


> *H*ola, ese circuito lo he montado y funciona bien*,* también lo he montado con algunos cambios.


*S*i, al final lo resolví, una resistencia a la entrada, estaba partida...y obtenía 1/4 del voltage de la fuente en la salida.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito de *snipero *ya trabaja con etapa de salida darlington
> 
> 
> 
> Prueba estos cambios


Ya le dibujé un pcb, ahora a esperar a salir vivo de esta crisis económica para poder construirlo.


----------



## Arthas

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el archivo que publico, en el diseño de las placas figura el nombre Arthas


Es el qsc3500, no el 1700 mejorado ni nada, revisen bien los planos.



Arthas dijo:


> Buenas que mas compañeros en esta cuarentena queda  tiempo de retomar algunos proyectos dejados por ahi. Les traigo algo que prometi es un amplificador algo viejito pero muy bueno,un buen fierro lo termine completo para el que lo quiera hacer comente sus experiencias se los comparto, es la QSC 3500 adjunto la simulacion y el pcb de la misma. Disfrutenlo.


Cambiar el sentido del transistor q13, solo eso.


----------



## yordanis

hola les comparto este esquema que encontre en internet


----------



## snipero

yordanis dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 260776
> hola les comparto este esquema que encontre en internet


Feito está, además en vez de usar la símbologia de resistencia utiliza dibujos, parece hecho por un aprendiz.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si no fuera por el filtro a la entrada (dos condensadores) y la fuente de alimentación ( otros dos) sólo usaría un condensador...... Será estable a oscilaciones e interferencias??????


----------



## DJ T3

Me llama la atencion que use de driver a 2 TIP para mover 2 transistores, todo por rama...


----------



## Fogonazo

No guta


----------



## sebsjata

un muy mal diseño, no tiene capacitores de miller ni en el vas ni en los drivers, no va a ser muy estable; polarización con solo 2 diodos ósea trabaja en clase B; usa tip41 y tip42 para el vas, pésima elección; usa solamente resistencias para la corriente de los pares diferenciales, la corriente no va a ser estable; lo que ya comentaron del doble driver, completamente innecesario; impedancia de entrada muy alta y la resistencia de realimentación muy alta también, con lo cual puede haber ruido Johnson-nyquist; y por ultimo, no tiene red zobel (celda boucherot) a la salida.
En definitiva un diseño espantoso, se puede conseguir algo mucho mejor con la misma cantidad de componentes e incluso menos con un buen diseño, y lo mejor, ya están aquí en el foro.


----------



## snipero

sebsjata dijo:


> un muy mal diseño, no tiene capacitores de miller ni en el vas ni en los drivers, no va a ser muy estable; polarización con solo 2 diodos ósea trabaja en clase B; usa tip41 y tip42 para el vas, pésima elección; usa solamente resistencias para la corriente de los pares diferenciales, la corriente no va a ser estable; lo que ya comentaron del doble driver, completamente innecesario; impedancia de entrada muy alta y la resistencia de realimentación muy alta también, con lo cual puede haber ruido Johnson-nyquist; y por ultimo, no tiene red zobel (celda boucherot) a la salida.
> En definitiva un diseño espantoso, se puede conseguir algo mucho mejor con la misma cantidad de componentes e incluso menos con un buen diseño, y lo mejor, ya están aquí en el foro.


No es mi intención ofender pero parece que yordanis tiene predisposición a escoger diagramas espantosos porque ya ha publicado otros esquemas así de horribles.


----------



## DOSMETROS

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me llama la atención que use de driver a 2 TIP para mover 2 transistores, todo por rama...


 
Lo armó con transistores falsos , se quemaban , se recalentaban y lo solucionó con dos en paralelo


----------



## DJ T3

yordanis dijo:


> hola les comparto este esquema que encontre en internet


Dejemos de compartir sin haber estudiado un poco el esquema, y en el mejor de los casos haberlo armado y probado fisicamente o mediante software, asi evitamos llenar un espacio donde muchos van a refugiarse para sus experimentos o trabajos, con marañanas de cosas que no funcionan o hay que modificar casi todo el circuito....


----------



## tremex

Hola mi gente bueno este circuito lo vi en Internet pero la verdad no se si función me pueden dar algunas orientaciones ???? o decirme si de verdad funciona.. ??? o si tienen algún circuito así parecido con solo tip41 y tip42 se lo agradecería mucho mi gente....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021


----------



## ayame hiragi

Pues si funciona pero no lo recomiendo para armarlo a mi gusto es bastante malo.

Dime que piezas tienes y te digo que puedes armar.


----------



## tremex

*H*ummm porque dice*S* que es bastante malo o*_*sea en que sentido ??????  bueno tengo los tip41c y tip42c y vari*OS* componentes pero qu*IE*ro armar un amplificador que suene b*IE*n con solo tips !!!


----------



## Fogonazo

tremex dijo:


> *H*ummm porque dice*S* que es bastante malo osea en que sentido ??????  bueno tengo los tip41c y tip42c y vari*OS* componentes pero qu*IE*ro armar un amplificador que suene b*IE*n con solo tips !!!


ayame hiragi Te están diciendo que es bastante malo porque es generoso, en realidad es *"Horrible" *además de que está *MAL*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. *Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *


----------



## ayame hiragi

tremex dijo:


> bueno tengo los tip41c y tip42c y vari*OS* componentes pero qu*IE*ro armar un amplificador que suene b*IE*n con solo tips !!!


Puedes ser mas especifico como cuantos pares de transistores tienes.

La potencia y el voltaje AC de tu fuente o trasformador si tiene tab central o no.

A cuantos Ohms lo piensas trabajar e que rangos aproximados de THD tienes en mente para el amplificador.

Que tan simple lo quieres y cuanta experiencia tienes armado amplificadores para si decidir que tipo de circuito recomendarte.


----------



## tremex

Bueno la verdad es que quiero un circuito que sea  muy facil tengo 2 tip el 41c y 42c mi transfor es como de 30+ 0 30+ que trabaje a 8 Ohms para mover un parlante de 100w o 200w


----------



## ayame hiragi

Te recomiendo esta topologia suenan aceptables y son faciles de armar y que da justo para trabajar a 8 ohms con el voltaje de tu fuente.


----------



## lossless

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C


Hola buen dia, sera posible reemplazar los tip3055 por 2n3055? gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

lossless dijo:


> Hola buen dia, sera posible reemplazar los tip3055 por 2n3055? gracias y saludos


Si


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Saludos foro! *F*ogo una pregunta ?  *S*i tengo ese diagrama  con irfp250 y solo tengo irfp240...  *P*odr*í*a utilizarlos variando el vol*t*aje de alimentaci*ó*n de acuerdo al data del componente en cuesti*ó*n? *O_*sea sin modificar nada? *S*olo el voltaje a manejar.  G*racias,* espero me saquen de dudas...


Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese circuito me da como un poco de asquito
> 
> ¿ Por que no mejor buscas en el Foro un circuito "Comprobado" ?


----------



## Fogonazo

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> SALUDOS FORO! fogo una pregunta??  si tengo ese diagrama  con irfp250 y solo tengo irfp240...  podria utilizarlos variando el volaje de alimentacion de acuerdo al data del componente en cuestion? osea sin modificar nada? solo el voltaje a manejar.  GRACIA espero me saquen de dudas...


Publica los datasheet´s *de ambos transistores* como para analizar si es posible


----------



## TECHNIMIX

*S*aludos foro! *F*ogonazo aquí esta tu solicitud... para la ayuda que necesito por favor*, *necesito estar seguro por que no eh mediado mucho con estos *M*osfets y al parecer son muy delicados y un poco costosos, tengo 8 irfp240 y quiero usarlos para armarme un amplificador con ellos. GRACIAS!


----------



## carluz

yordanis dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 260776
> hola les comparto este esquema que encontre en internet


Juntar dibujos y esquemas sin armar ninguno, ni siquiera digo simularlo, digo armarlo y ponerlo a funcionar por varias horas al menos a 2/3 de la potencia declarada... No le veo sentido... En el foro hay montajes reales con problemas reales... El resto no encuentro el sentido.... Es mi opinión y solo eso... Sin ofender...


tremex dijo:


> Hola mi gente bueno este circuito lo vi en Internet pero la verdad no se si función me pueden dar algunas orientaciones ???? o decirme si de verdad funciona.. ??? o si tienen algún circuito así parecido con solo tip41 y tip42 se lo agradecería mucho mi gente....
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 24, 2021
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 262902


Busca en el foro los hilos sobre amplificadores Fapesa o el Texas del Dr. Zoidberg o los de Crimson, esos son reales y funcionan... Después modificarlos a tu gusto.


----------



## brewmaster

yordanis dijo:


> *H*ola, ese circuito lo he montado y funciona bien*,* también lo he montado con algunos cambios.


Era una simpleza, una resistencia "jorobada" en la entrada.


----------



## Kitronica

Aporto un pequeño amplificador el cual se trata del Magnet IA-70M Integrated Amplifier.


----------



## gevv

Hola,

un diseño simple


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos,

Amplificador monofónico de 100 vatios con transistores NPN

















						construya un amplificador monofónico de 100 watts versión 2.0
					

Esta es una versión del amplificador conocido como “la zener”. Tiene muy bajo ruido, es muy estable y no tiene “pop” al encender.




					www.videorockola.com


----------



## tukan22

Creo que éste diagrama del Pyramid PA  310 está en mejores condiciones.

*Amplificador Pyramid PA 310*


----------



## snipero

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C



Hola Crimson, me voy por tu amplificador, tengo 3 pares del MJ2955  y voy a sacarles provecho con tu esquema, en este esquema el bias se regula en la resistencia del emisor del MJ2955 ?


----------



## DJ T3

El bias se regula con el preset de 5K que está entre la base del transistor 2N3904 y la resistencia de 33 de emisor del mismo transistor.
Hay otro circuito con el bias fijo con diodos, en ese se debe colocar los diodos en el disipador


----------



## snipero

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C


He dibujado mi propio pcb por manías mías y para poder colocar esos preset multivuelta que tengo varios por ahí. Quiero sacarles provecho a esos transistores 2N3055 que reciclé y tienen como 5 años guardados, tengo como 6.


----------



## snipero

Todavía no lo pruebo estaba asegurandome que todo está en orden antes iniciar el ajuste.


----------



## DJ T3

Ojo que veo unos cables derretidos y se ven (o parece) el cobre


----------



## Sergio124

Buenas*,* amigos*. ¿Q*ui*é*n tendr*á* el diagrama de la Vento DJ 2000 o el VA700X o cualquiera de la marca Vento DJ*?*


----------



## snipero

los tocó el cautin pero no llegó al cobre.


----------



## Anthony dlv

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Comunmente se les llama soft-start o arranque suave, su funciones principales son:
> 
> -Impedir sobre corrientes dañinas al encender el amplificador
> -Proteger los contactos del switch de encendido, ya que al generarse el arco se pueden quedar pegados
> -Poder dimensionar el fusible de proteccion de acuerdo a la corriente consumida por el aparato, la cual es mucho menos que la de pico al encender.
> -proteger el transformador ya que al presentarse el pico las espiras de alambre chocan bruscamente entre si y se puede presentar daño al barniz aislante y los problemos que esto ocasiona.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si el amplificador consume maximo 10Amp, pero al encender hace un pico de 20Amp al cargar los filtros, si se le coloca un fusible de 10Amp al encender el ampli se funde el fusible y si se coloca uno de 20Amp, el amplificador queda desprotegido.
> 
> Links:
> Obsolete - Soft start
> http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm
> 
> Saludos


Buenas tardes compañero
es posible que suba el circuito de la pagina *sound.westhost *ya que no abre la pagina.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Anthony dlv dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañero
> es posible que suba el circuito de la pagina *sound.westhost *ya que no abre la pagina.
> Gracias








						Elliott Sound Products - The Audio Pages (Main Index)
					

DIY Audio from ESP - Audio articles, projects to build and general information about hi-fi and audio in general.




					sound-au.com


----------



## DJ T3

Como bien coloco el enlace el Doc, Elliot cambió la direccion web hace rato.
Antes te redirigia a la nueva, ahora no se si sigue funcionando


----------



## Iketri99

Hola buenas soy nuevo en el foro.
Estoy montandome mi propio amplificador clase ab para car audio y necesito una pequeña ayudita.
Necesito algún esquema o saber cómo puedo hacer una protección integral para mi amplificador.
La protección sería exactamente igual que la de un amplificador de car audio con protección por temperatura, por cortocircuito, y por sobre tensión.


----------



## DJ T3

Iketri99 dijo:


> necesito una pequeña ayudita.


Para que sea pequeña, minimamente tienes que tener absolutamente todo montado y haber tenido algún incoveniente en algún punto en concreto del circuito/software (en caso que sea microcontrolado).

Lo que tu quieres es una ayudatota, y eso aquí se llama ley del mínimo esfuerzo.

Primero armas un post nuevo, y luego coloca TODO lo que tienes hecho, incluyendo medidas, circuitos, herramientas, conocimientos, etc... Que tengas hasta ese momento...

Mira mi firma para mas información


----------



## Iketri99

Pues tengo echo un booster ampliable, híbrido que de momento lo estoy haciendo funcionar con 2 transistores 2sc5200 y 2 2sa1943 y alimentada con una fuente smps de 12 V a +50 V y -50 V
Me faltaría lo que sería la protección contra cortocircuito por si algún transistor se rompe que el daño no vaya a más y me pare la fuente smps como en un amplificador de car audio.


----------



## DJ T3

Mira el protector integral subido por @Ratmayor , luego puedes sacar una señal de ese protector para apagar la fuente, usando un latch para que no quede en bucle


----------



## gustavoromeroabel

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> Yo siempre hago para los amigos el amplificador P3A de Rodd Elliot, un amplificador simple, sencillo y de excelentes prestaciones, pero, como la mayoría de los equipos a transistor, adolecía (a mi gusto) de un manejo de agudos que no llegaba a satisfacerme. Si bien no soy de aquéllos audiófilos que pueden distinguir si el cable del parlante lo compraste en Radio Nakama o en Todo Visión, sí soy del tipo que le tiene que "gustar" como suena. Hete aquí que hace ya un tiempo había experimentado un amplificador con salida Mosfet:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> y sonaba excelente, los agudos diáfanos y libres (perdón la expresión marketinera, pero no se me ocurre otra forma de traducir a palabras una sensación de escucha). Desde ese momento me daba vueltas la pregunta...¿se puede lograr algo así a transistores...? Empecé con una simulación sobre un P3A (que Rodd me perdone...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Viendo que la cosa funcionaba me puse a hacer una plaquetita experimental de verdad. La diferencia está en la salida, como no conseguí PNPs originales hice una salida quasi - complementaria:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> La impresión de escucha es excelente, por fin agudos como me gustan en un equipo a transistores, creo que el efecto Miller en el transistor del VAS tiene algo que ver en esto...
> Veamos un oscilograma a 20W:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141952
> y un análisis espectral:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141953
> Realmente un excelente amplificador. Me gustaría que alguien más lo arme a ver si está de acuerdo conmigo. Normalmente en este Foro no permitimos la copia de plaquetas de los equipos de Rodd Elliot, porque el mantiene su sitio con esas ventas, pero en este caso es una modificación, o un equipo inspirado en uno de los suyos, así que les dejo la placa y la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141956
> Saludos C


buenos dias sr quisiera preguntarle la regulacion de bias de este amplicador de cuanto es??


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavoromeroabel dijo:


> buenos dias sr quisiera preguntarle la regulacion de bias de este amplicador de cuanto es??


Entre 40 y 60mA te dará un buen resultado


----------



## CRISTIANO SILVA

evilasiosouza dijo:


> hola amigos me voy de aquí la placa original de times one, que el amigo criseletron se basa en la mejora de la distribución.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo también voy a la placa esquema rf802.
> 
> buen esquema viejo, pero sirve como referencia.


----------



## Anthony dlv

helman dijo:


> Mas un qsc



Buenas tardes compañero, a que modelo de Qsc corresponde el diagrama ? Ya fue probado ?


----------



## CRISTIANO SILVA

Muy bien, este esquema en realidad pertenece a un amplificador brasileño conocido como (TAMI ZUM) Ya ha sido probado funciona muy bien, tiene un buen rendimiento para el bajo, el proyecto ya fue mencionado anteriormente, gracias.


----------



## Gainclone

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 141954
> I always make Rodd Elliot's P3A amplifier for friends, a simple, straightforward amplifier with excellent features, but, like most transistor equipment, it suffered (to my liking) from a treble handling that did not satisfy me. . While I'm not one of those audiophiles who can tell if you bought the speaker cable from Radio Nakama or Todo Vision, I am the type who has to "like" how it sounds. Lo and behold, some time ago I had experimented with an amplifier with a Mosfet output:
> Amplificador 50W Mosfet
> and it sounded excellent, the highs clear and free (excuse the marketing expression, but I can't think of another way to translate a listening sensation into words). From that moment the question kept turning over me... can something like this be achieved with transistors...? I started with a simulation on a P3A (sorry Rodd...):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141957
> Seeing that the thing worked, I began to make a real experimental platelet. The difference is in the output, since I didn't get original PNPs I made a quasi-complementary output:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141955
> The listening impression is excellent, finally treble as I like it in a transistor unit, I think the Miller effect.......


Utiliza la misma topología como P3A? Bueno, quiero decir CFP(aka Sziklai pairs)? porque los pares de salida se ven diferentes, no iguales en la rama positiva y negativa.

Respeto y saludos desde la india


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El amplificador es compatible para la mayoría de los transistores Darlington. En mi caso funciono con casi todos. La potencia es la correcta que en internet seria *60Wrms*, pero en lo correcto son *25W *equivale a dos *TDA2030 *en puente. 28V es la tensión alterna de salida del transformador después del capacitor de 2200µF es de *40V* no mas de *1,5A

*


----------



## Gainclone

Gainclone dijo:


> Utiliza la misma topología como P3A? Bueno, quiero decir CFP(aka Sziklai pairs)? porque los pares de salida se ven diferentes, no iguales en la rama positiva y negativa.
> 
> Respeto y saludos desde la india


Probablemente rompí la regla o no soy bienvenido aquí.


----------



## Fogonazo

Gainclone dijo:


> Probablemente rompí la regla o no soy bienvenido aquí.


No se comprende tu comentario

¿ Cual regla se supone que rompiste ?
Todos los miembros de la comunidad son bienvenidos mientras demuestren respeto por el funcionamiento del Foro, hasta donde yo se tu NO demostraste lo contrario.


----------



## Gainclone

Hice una pregunta que aún no ha sido respondida. Creo que entendí mal. Quiero pedir disculpas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gainclone dijo:


> Utiliza la misma topología como P3A? Bueno, quiero decir CFP(aka Sziklai pairs)? porque los pares de salida se ven diferentes, no iguales en la rama positiva y negativa.


No es la misma, ese es un amplificador *cuasi-complementario NPN *


----------



## Gainclone

Cual más me gusta y estoy buscando tales diseños de amplificadores. Lm3886 tiene una etapa de salida cuasi complementaria, que es el mejor amplificador de chip AB de clase en su categoría.
Ahora estoy compartiendo un amplificador de este tipo que es muy popular y no hay necesidad de ajustar el sesgo. Utiliza transistores de salida npn lentos como tip3055, tip35c, mjl21194.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Gainclone dijo:


> . . . .  no hay necesidad de ajustar el *sesgo*. . . .



Gainclone escribe desde la India y seguramente emplea *Google translator *lo que trae como consecuencia que aparezcan algunos términos "Poco" habituales o incluso incoherentes

*¡ Paciencia !*


----------



## Gainclone

Si


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Gainclone dijo:


> Si


Namasté, señor, no se preocupe. usted es bienvenido aquí. 

Generalmente no respoden en el momento, las dudas que aquí se preguntan. Tenga paciencia. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gainclone escribe desde la India y seguramente emplea *Google translator *lo que trae como consecuencia que aparezcan algunos términos "Poco" habituales o incluso incoherentes
> 
> *¡ Paciencia !*



Estoy al tanto de eso y mucho mas. Hace mas de un año. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Estoy al tanto de eso y mucho mas. Hace mas de un año. Gracias


¡ Vos también utilizas *Google translator *para escribir desde Balcarce (Argentina) !


----------

